# allgemeiner Plausch Fred für alles was kein Thema hat [Teil 2]



## caroka (11. Februar 2008)

*Das ist die Fortsetzung von diesem Thema:
*http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=237202
_Thomas_ 



wahltho schrieb:


> Los komm' Stefan mach auch mal den Dicken


Och komm, mach mal den Dicken, biiiiiiitte.  



mzaskar schrieb:


> naja andere Sportart halt
> 
> meine heutige Spielwiese


Okay...........reicht! 



wahltho schrieb:


> ... und schon wieder fett selbstzitiert
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     



wissefux schrieb:


> ................
> obwohl ich konditionell alles andere als fit bin und bergauf schwer hinterhergehechelt bin, hat mir die tour gestern mal wieder richtig viel spaß gemacht


Mir hat das gestern auch Spass gemacht, obwohl es am Schluß anstrengend war.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen 
Juhu eine neue Woche mit neuen Herausforderungen wartet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

Moin, moin [moin] 



wissefux schrieb:


> endlich wird der kerl vernünftig



 Hoffentlich nicht 



Das mit einer Veränderung hinsichtlich der Vorliebe für Trails kann man so nicht sagen, ich fahre sie (mindestens schon so lange wir uns kennen) sehr, sehr gerne und auch sehr ausgiebig, aber wirklich abhängig von den Wetter- besser gesagt Bodenverhältnissen und zur Zeit ist es eben ideal  

Das gestern abend war nur ein wenig Rumblödelei aus einer lustigen Laune heraus und weil mir gerade danach war, diese Hochschaukelei bzgl.  Trails  ein wenig auf die Schippe zu nehmen


----------



## caroka (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> Juhu eine neue Woche mit neuen Herausforderungen wartet



Ja, ich bin auch gerade tierisch gut drauf.


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> Juhu eine neue Woche mit neuen Herausforderungen wartet



Morgen,

Du Montagsclown Du - ist mir schon öfter aufgefallen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin auch gerade tierisch gut drauf.














Boah und ich erst  !!!











Ich könnt' heut' Trails ausreissen, ...

... äh ich meine natürlich Bäume


----------



## caroka (11. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Boah und ich erst  !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



     .......und auf geht's.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... äh ich meine natürlich Bäume



 Lieber keine Bäume ausreissen, die liegen ja dann noch auf den Trails,...

... macht nix, kann man ja drüberspringen


----------



## wondermike (11. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Boah und ich erst  !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das müssen die frühjahrsbedingten Hormonschübe sein.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin auch gerade tierisch gut drauf.


 
Ob das an dem Trailsonntag bei Sonnenschein liegt  



caroka schrieb:


> Och komm, mach mal den Dicken, biiiiiiitte.


Den gibt es nicht virtuell, nur Live, 3D und in Farbe  



Arachne schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> Du Montagsclown Du - ist mir schon öfter aufgefallen...


 
Voller Ernst, mit sowas Spass ich nicht


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Haben die Plauscher das Forum gesprengt  Jetzt geht es mit den K - Fragen wieder bei "0" los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (11. Februar 2008)

So ähnlich:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=320689

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Aahhh ok, Danke


----------



## Maggo (11. Februar 2008)

986.


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Februar 2008)

is ja ein Ding


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

9985 

Schwupps so schnell kann es gehen...

jetzt liegen die Freireiter vor uns


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> is ja ein Ding



Aber wirklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Aber wirklich



... irgendwie schon schade


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

... und gleich mal das erste fette Selbstzitat hingelegt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> 9985



Quatsch geht ja gar nicht,...

... bei 5.000 ist ja dann wohl wieder Schluss


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

... und schon wieder ein Selbstzitat


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

Tja und das Post-Ranking wurde bei der Gelegenheit auch mal gerade gerückt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Quatsch geht ja gar nicht,...
> 
> ... bei 5.000 ist ja dann wohl wieder Schluss



Also 4977


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also 4977



... ich meine bis zum nächsten Fred


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

Ist jetzt aber irgendwie spannender:

Jetzt gibt es nicht nur K-Fragen zu lösen, sondern alle 5.000 Posts einen neuen Ranking-King und einen Neuen-Plausch-Fred-Eröffner


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist jetzt aber irgendwie spannender:
> 
> Jetzt gibt es nicht nur K-Fragen zu lösen, sondern alle 5.000 Posts einen neuen Ranking-King und einen Neuen-Plausch-Fred-Eröffner



... also doch nicht schade


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist jetzt aber irgendwie spannender:
> 
> Jetzt gibt es nicht nur K-Fragen zu lösen, sondern alle 5.000 Posts einen neuen Ranking-King und einen Neuen-Plausch-Fred-Eröffner



... zudem können zwei Freds auch noch gegeneinander antreten:

Wer als erster die 5.000 voll hat und sich somit vermehrt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

... leider schaffen wir es aber wohl so nie ins Guiness-Buch mit dem längsten Forums-Thread


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... leider schaffen wir es aber wohl so nie ins Guiness-Buch mit dem längsten Forums-Thread



... das wiederum ist schade


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

sehr sehr schade das alles


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Ha! zweiter


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

und den Thomas den krieg ich auch noch 
nur noch warten bis die 30 Sekunden um sind


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

Genau - erstmal schnell einen Vorsprung ausbauen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

... was ich irgendwie blöd finde, ist, dass das ein Sudden Death war...

... man hätte lieber einen Cut bei einem klaren 1.000er und einer letzten K-Frage machen sollen


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Ja so ist das, wie im richtigen Leben


----------



## wondermike (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sehr sehr schade das alles





Mich macht das alles irgendwie gerade unheimlich betroffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Von hinten durch die Brust ins Auge geschossen


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Schnell Vorsprung herausarbeiten bevor der Gerd wach wird


----------



## wondermike (11. Februar 2008)

Unser schöner Plauscher-Fred, heimtückisch gekillt, in der Blüte seiner Jahre.


----------



## wondermike (11. Februar 2008)

Bloß weil die hier keine gescheite Datenbank haben sondern so ein Kommunisten-Teil benutzen müssen...


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

*RIP* 

Plauscherfred der erste, wie haben dich geliebt und gehasst du warst uns eine Stütze in schwierigen Phasen unseres Leben. Wir werden dich in unseren Computern verewigen und dich ab und an besuchen.

Der plauscherfred ist tot, lang lebe der Plauscherfred


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Unser schöner Plauscher-Fred, heimtückisch gekillt, in der Blüte seiner Jahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

Leute jetzt ist es aber genug der Trauer und Kondolenz...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

... ab jetzt


----------



## Breezler (11. Februar 2008)

Moin zusammen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

Mahlzeit


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

@mzaskar: Ich glaube auch, dass das an der Sonne liegt! 

War heute wieder mal viel schneller hier als sonst. Und das, obwohl es eher windstill ist.

Allerdings hat es meinen Umwerfer zerrissen!  Sicherlich Materialermüdung...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

Ich überleg' zur Zeit evtl. am Freitag Frei-Tag zu machen und zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr KH zu fahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Allerdings hat es meinen Umwerfer zerrissen!  Sicherlich Materialermüdung...



Ein Zeichen, ein Zeichen: Der Plauscher-Fred V1.0 und Gerds Umwerfer sind zeitgleich gestorben


----------



## wondermike (11. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ein Zeichen, ein Zeichen: Der Plauscher-Fred V1.0 und Gerds Umwerfer sind zeitgleich gestorben



Sach ma' was haben sie Dir denn heute morgen in den Kaffee getan?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Sach ma' was haben sie Dir denn heute morgen in den Kaffee getan?



Weiss auch nicht was es war, aber es ist goil


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Sach ma' was haben sie Dir denn heute morgen in den Kaffee getan?



Muß schon gestern gewesen sein und ich bin dafür dies mit Valium zu korrigieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (11. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Weiss auch nicht was es war, aber es ist goil



Ich will auch was davon!


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich will auch was davon!



   NEEEEIIIIIIINNN!!!!    Du nicht auch noch!


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

Habe jetzt mal nach `nem neuen Umwerfer geschaut. FÃ¼r den XT 2008 FD-M771 Down Swing/Dual Pull darfst Du je nach Anbieter zwischen 22 und 33 â¬ hinlegen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Muß schon gestern gewesen sein und ich bin dafür dies mit Valium zu korrigieren!



Ich bin dagegen


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bin dagegen



Klaro...


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

Eigentlich wollte ich heute Mittag mal wieder nach Eltville. Nun werde ich aber mal schauen, ob der Cycle-Planet in Mainz offen hat.


----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2008)

ich bin stolz, der letzte plauscher-poster im glorreichen plauscherfred gewesen zu sein


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich bin stolz, der letzte poster im glorreichen plauscherfred gewesen zu sein





Kannst Du Deinen Post noch editieren? Schreibe doch mal einen adäquaten Nachruf!


----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kannst Du Deinen Post noch editieren? Schreibe doch mal einen adäquaten Nachruf!



nee, geht leider nix mehr  

der plauscherfred ist tot, es lebe der plauscherfred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2008)

und


----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2008)

nun


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Klaro...



Caro?


----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2008)

a*******


----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2008)

wir


----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2008)

uns mal langsam in der neuen highscore nach oben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> und





wissefux schrieb:


> nun





wissefux schrieb:


> a*******



Red' doch mal in zusammenhängenden Sätzen


----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Red' doch mal in zusammenhängenden Sätzen



hab ich doch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> nee, geht leider nix mehr
> 
> der plauscherfred ist tot, es lebe der plauscherfred





wissefux schrieb:


> und





wissefux schrieb:


> nun





wissefux schrieb:


> a*******





wissefux schrieb:


> wir





wissefux schrieb:


> uns mal langsam in der neuen highscore nach oben ...




Ach so, ich dachte schon Du müsstest jetzt arbeiten


----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2008)

3


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ach so, ich dachte schon Du müsstest jetzt arbeiten



Und zum ersten Mal das Unwort im neuen Fred genannt


----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ach so, ich dachte schon Du müsstest jetzt arbeiten



ist doch grad mittag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

... und schon wieder FETTESTENS selbst zietiert


----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Und zum ersten Mal das Unwort im neuen Fred genannt



scha(n)de


----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2008)

2


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ist doch grad mittag



Stimmt  - jetzt weiss ich auch, warum der Wamst gerade so zwickt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (11. Februar 2008)

Immer


----------



## wondermike (11. Februar 2008)

diese


----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2008)

nix da, kollege wm


----------



## wondermike (11. Februar 2008)

Beitragsschinderei.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Immer



Zumindest immer Mittags


----------



## wondermike (11. Februar 2008)

Alle ein bisschen hyperaktiv heute, wa?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Beitragsschinderei.



 Na das war doch schon immer die primäre Bestimmung dieses Freds, oder?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Alle ein bisschen hyperaktiv heute, wa?



Is' wahrscheinlich der neue Smilie schuld:


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich überleg' zur Zeit evtl. am Freitag Frei-Tag zu machen und zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr KH zu fahren


Am Samstag könnt ich evtl. aus dem schönen Saarland auf eine KH tour dazu stossen


wissefux schrieb:


> nee, geht leider nix mehr
> 
> der plauscherfred ist tot, es lebe der plauscherfred


Das ist geklaut, Frechheit 



wahltho schrieb:


> Na das war doch schon immer die primäre Bestimmung dieses Freds, oder?


 
PlauscherPlauschenimPlauscherfred :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (11. Februar 2008)

Wo findet ihr denn immer wieder diese neuen Smilies    ?

Gruß 

Cynthia


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

so nun mal den Fux wieder vom 2ten Platz verdrängen


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

aufgeschlossen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> so nun mal den Fux wieder vom 2ten Platz verdrängen



So ein neuer Fred bringt echt frischen Wind in die Sache


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

eingeholt


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

überholt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

@ cynthia

z.B. : http://www.cosgan.de/


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

Ich denke aber der alte Fred würde es verdienen, quasi als Grabstein oben im Unterforum "gestickt" zu werden, damit er nicht nachundnach in den Tiefen des Frankfurter Lokalforums versinkt und in Vergessenheit gerät


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Am Samstag könnt ich evtl. aus dem schönen Saarland auf eine KH tour dazu stossen



Wäre auch eine Alternative, KH am Samstag 

Muss ich aber erst noch mit Almut abklären


----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das ist geklaut, Frechheit



echt


----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2008)

mir doch egal


----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich denke aber der alte Fred würde es verdienen, quasi als Grabstein oben im Unterforum "gestickt" zu werden, damit er nicht nachundnach in den Tiefen des Frankfurter Lokalforums versinkt und in Vergessenheit gerät



dafür


----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> eingeholt





wissefux schrieb:


> mir doch egal



siehe fettes selbstzitat ...


----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> *siehe fettes selbstzitat ...*



und wenn man schon "fett" selbstzitiert, dann aber richtig


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wäre auch eine Alternative, KH am Samstag
> 
> Muss ich aber erst noch mit Almut abklären


 
sach einfach mal Bescheid. Bin ab Freitag am Abend im Saarland und werde, so dann das Wetter mitspielt meinen Hintern in den Sattel schwingen und mal wieder etwas den Waldboden bearbeiten


----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> überholt





wissefux schrieb:


> *mir doch egal*



dieses mal korrekt fett selbstzitiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sach einfach mal Bescheid. Bin ab Freitag am Abend im Saarland und werde, so dann das Wetter mitspielt meinen Hintern in den Sattel schwingen und mal wieder etwas den Waldboden bearbeiten



immer einer mehr wie du


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

Der Smilie ist zwar goil, aber irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, dass er bei längerer Betrachtung seekrank macht,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... oder es liegt an
- den zwei Beilagensalaten
- den vier vegetarischen Maultaschen
- dem Pott mit dem halben Liter Fruchtjoghurt
- den zwei Stücken Apfelstrudel, die ich in Vanille-Sauce ertränkt habe

Das Lachs-Chiabatta, das Pudding-Teilchen, die Banane und der Apfel zum Frühstück können es ja eigentlich nicht mehr sein


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Ein harter Kampf


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der Smilie ist zwar goil, aber irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, dass er bei längerer Betrachtung seekrank macht,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dein Magen möcht ich aber nicht sein


----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der Smilie ist zwar goil, aber irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, dass er bei längerer Betrachtung seekrank macht,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



unfassbar


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sach einfach mal Bescheid. Bin ab Freitag am Abend im Saarland und werde, so dann das Wetter mitspielt meinen Hintern in den Sattel schwingen und mal wieder etwas den Waldboden bearbeiten



Yepp, Wetter soll ja goil bleiben und vllt. gibt es ja noch den ein oder anderen Plauscher, der auch Lust auf KH hat


----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> *immer einer mehr wie du*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> unfassbar



Mein Magen kann viel fassen


----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mein Magen kann viel fassen



... und es nach aussen hin sehr gut verstecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Unverschämt


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

jetzt waren es schon 3 mehr


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

"Entschuldigung, aber du kannst nur alle 30 Sekunden einen Beitrag erstellen. Du musst noch 4 Sekunden warten, bevor du einen neuen Beitrag erstellen kannst."


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Ob wir heute noch die K-Frage klären?


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

sind ja nur noch 884


----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sind ja nur noch 884



883


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2008)

882


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

Ich hab' heute Nachmittag drei Stunden Meeting, wenn das hier so weitergeht, hab' ich keine Chance bei der Beantwortung der ersten K-Frage im Plausch-Fred V 2.0 dabei zu sein


----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2008)

diese verflixte 30 sec. regel nervt schon wieder ...


----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' heute Nachmittag drei Stunden Meeting, wenn das hier so weitergeht, hab' ich keine Chance bei der Beantwortung der ersten K-Frage im Plausch-Fred V 2.0 dabei zu sein



und du bist auch schnell von deinem thron unten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

@Fux, mzaskar: Schickt mir mal PNs mit Telefonnummern Eurer C**fs, damit ich auch für heute nachmittag noch Meetings für Euch veranlassen kann


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> und du bist auch schnell von deinem thron unten



Vorsicht beim Draufsetzen, der könnte angesägt sein


----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Fux, mzaskar: Schickt mir mal PNs mit Telefonnummern Eurer C**fs, damit ich auch für heute nachmittag noch Meetings für Euch veranlassen kann



meiner ist grade in sevilla


----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vorsicht beim Draufsetzen, der könnte angesägt sein



wir sägen ja schließlich selber dran ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> meiner ist grade in sevilla



Wie war das mit dem Haus, der Katze und den Mäusen nochmal?


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Februar 2008)

guuude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Februar 2008)

so hab heut mal bisschen Licht ins dunkle gebracht... warum die von Marzocchi 89â¬ von mir haben wollen...
die wollten meine fÃ¼hrungsbuchsen austauschen....


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

ahhhh Buchsen tauschen .... aber ist das nicht auch ein Garantiefall wenn die hin sind ???


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ahhhh Buchsen tauschen .... aber ist das nicht auch ein Garantiefall wenn die hin sind ???



der meinte das wäre verschleiß...
und auf solche verschleißteile hast du glaub nur 6 monate...


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ahhhh Buchsen tauschen .... aber ist das nicht auch ein Garantiefall wenn die hin sind ???



  Du hast noch nie Deine Buchsen gewechselt???   Wie lange hast Du denn Garantie drauf?   



Iiiiieeeeeh...


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Februar 2008)

mir gehts heut eig wieder ganz gut...


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du hast noch nie Deine Buchsen gewechselt???   Wie lange hast Du denn Garantie drauf?
> 
> 
> 
> Iiiiieeeeeh...


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

39 â¬ war mir dann doch zu viel!  Werde ihn und ein paar SchaltungsrÃ¶llchen (undundund...) bestellen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mir gehts heut eig wieder ganz gut...



ich glaub ich geh heut mal wieder radeln


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mir gehts heut eig wieder ganz gut...



 

Wieso hasdn Dich gestern nich mehr gemeldet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich glaub ich geh heut mal wieder radeln



Nicht nur drüber reden, raus mit Dir! Zieh` Dich aber nicht zu warm an, ziemlich warm da draußen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wieso hasdn Dich gestern nich mehr gemeldet?



kurzfristig ,,essen,, gefahren...so gegen mittag.


aber aber eh nicht gegangen so gut wars mir dann gestern nicht...


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nicht nur drüber reden, raus mit Dir! Zieh` Dich aber nicht zu warm an, ziemlich warm da draußen.



ich fahr jetzt mit kurzer hose... hab die schon an


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

Ich muß jetzt schon generell wieder mehr Flüssigkeit aufnehmen. Gestern hatte ich `nen 3/4 Liter dabei, hab` danach noch anderthalb getrunken und es war immer noch zu wenig...


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich fahr jetzt mit kurzer hose... hab die schon an



echt, zeig! 

Gestern am Fuxi haben wir auch einen in kurzen Buchsen gesehen... Am Fuxi fand ich es aber gar nicht so mild!


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Februar 2008)

ich überleg die ganze zeit ob ich das haben will... http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/index.html?b=86


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

@mzaskar. Bei so einem Wetter wäre KH geni(t)al und ich wohl dabei! 

Natürlich nur, wenn ich bis dahin meinen neuen Umwerfer hab`...


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich überleg die ganze zeit ob ich das haben will... http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/index.html?b=86



Setzt Du Dich jetzt endlich auf`s Rad?!!! 

Und überhaupt, Du willst etwas mit mehr Federweg (wie alle hier...)!!!


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich fahr jetzt mit kurzer hose... hab die schon an



Außerdem fahre ich den ganzen Winter über mit kurzer Hose (als erste Schicht...  )!


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Setzt Du Dich jetzt endlich auf`s Rad?!!!
> 
> Und überhaupt, Du willst etwas mit mehr Federweg (wie alle hier...)!!!



ich fahr dann jetzt mal 
adieu


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich fahr dann jetzt mal
> adieu



schwätzt ja eh nur drüber...  

Viel Spaß!!


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

Ist euch eigentlich aufgefallen, dass caroka den neuen Fred eröffnet hat?! Erinnert mich so ein bisschen an die Jungfrau Maria...


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> @mzaskar. Bei so einem Wetter wäre KH geni(t)al und ich wohl dabei!
> 
> Natürlich nur, wenn ich bis dahin meinen neuen Umwerfer hab`...


 
Wäre wohl nicht schlecht war noch nie da, bin aber unfit....wie immer  



Arachne schrieb:


> Setzt Du Dich jetzt endlich auf`s Rad?!!!
> 
> Und überhaupt, Du willst etwas mit mehr Federweg (wie alle hier...)!!!


 
Ich nicht, Ich nicht  

Ich nicht bin nicht so der harte Bursche, Freeride lieber mit einem Brett und fahre mit dem Rad gerne Touren .... bin also mit meinen 125 - 140 mm sehr zufrieden



Arachne schrieb:


> Ist euch eigentlich aufgefallen, dass caroka den neuen Fred eröffnet hat?! Erinnert mich so ein bisschen an die Jungfrau Maria...


 
Unbefleckte Empfängniss oder wie


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Mist der Fux ist schon wieder enteilt


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Aber ich bleibe dran, immer schön im Windschatten ...


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

und im richtigen Moment ..... zack ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

und vorbei gezogen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> der meinte das wäre verschleiß...
> und auf solche verschleißteile hast du glaub nur 6 monate...



Offen gesagt habe ich mir das schon gedacht, dass es sich um Verschleissteile handelt


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wäre wohl nicht schlecht war noch nie da, bin aber unfit....wie immer
> ...



Kein Problem, ist ja mit großer Mittagspause! 

Bin auch schon ewig keine 1400Hm an einem Tag gefahren...


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> Unbefleckte Empfängniss oder wie



Genau, sowas in der Art!


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

Unsere Organisationseinheit ist für die Informationstechnologie zuständig. Wir müssen dafür sorgen, dass unsere Server laufen. Dazu bedarf es einer adäquaten Kühlung im Serverraum. Solch eine Kühlung erreicht man nicht mehr mit mobilen Klimageräten. Fest installierte Geräte muß der Liegenschaftsvertreter genehmigen. Dieser hat die Verwaltung der Liegenschaft an ein Amt vergeben. Dieses Amt vergibt Bauaufträge an ein anderes Amt. Dieses andere Amt hat die Installation zweier Geräte an eine Firma, die nachträgliche Installation eines weiteren Gerätes an eine andere Firma und die Regelung an eine dritte Firma vergeben.

Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe, waren das jetzt acht (8) verschiedene Organisationen, die mit der Kühlung unseres Serverraumes zu tun haben!  Damit brauche ich wahrscheinlich niemandem mehr erklären, dass das nicht wirklich reibungslos funktionieren kann!!!  

EDIT: ach ja, es fehlt natürlich noch die, für die Wartung zuständige Firma!


----------



## wondermike (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Unsere Organisationseinheit ist für die Informationstechnologie zuständig. Wir müssen dafür sorgen, dass unsere Server laufen. Dazu bedarf es einer adäquaten Kühlung im Serverraum. Solch eine Kühlung erreicht man nicht mehr mit mobilen Klimageräten. Fest installierte Geräte muß der Liegenschaftsvertreter genehmigen. Dieser hat die Verwaltung der Liegenschaft an ein Amt vergeben. Dieses Amt vergibt Bauaufträge an ein anderes Amt. Dieses andere Amt hat die Installation zweier Geräte an eine Firma, die nachträgliche Installation eines weiteren Gerätes an eine andere Firma und die Regelung an eine dritte Firma vergeben.
> 
> Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe, waren das jetzt acht (8) verschiedene Organisationen, die mit der Kühlung unseres Serverraumes zu tun haben!  Damit brauche ich wahrscheinlich niemandem mehr erklären, dass das nicht wirklich reibungslos funktionieren kann!!!
> 
> EDIT: ach ja, es fehlt natürlich noch die, für die Wartung zuständige Firma!



Wenigstens wissen wir jetzt ja, wo unsere Steuergelder bleiben.


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wenigstens wissen wir jetzt ja, wo unsere Steuergelder bleiben.



Zum Schönen der Bilanzen wurden hier in Hessen ja mal etliche landeseigene Liegenschaften verkauft. Darunter auch diese hier. Vorher war es noch (etwas) einfacher.


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

...ach ja: Von der Netzwerktechnik verstehen solche Regelungstechniker auch nichts! snmp und smtp sind bisher, trotz Netzwerk/http-Anschlusses, nicht mal vorgesehen. Im Moment läuft sogar die Gateway-Funktion an dem Regelungsgerät nicht...   

`Tschuldigung, mußte mal gerade meinen "Frust" loslassen.


----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2008)

moment e mal ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2008)

... net mit mir ...


----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2008)

... und weg


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Unsere Organisationseinheit ist für die Informationstechnologie zuständig. Wir müssen dafür sorgen, dass unsere Server laufen. Dazu bedarf es einer adäquaten Kühlung im Serverraum. Solch eine Kühlung erreicht man nicht mehr mit mobilen Klimageräten. Fest installierte Geräte muß der Liegenschaftsvertreter genehmigen. Dieser hat die Verwaltung der Liegenschaft an ein Amt vergeben. Dieses Amt vergibt Bauaufträge an ein anderes Amt. Dieses andere Amt hat die Installation zweier Geräte an eine Firma, die nachträgliche Installation eines weiteren Gerätes an eine andere Firma und die Regelung an eine dritte Firma vergeben.
> 
> Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe, waren das jetzt acht (8) verschiedene Organisationen, die mit der Kühlung unseres Serverraumes zu tun haben!  Damit brauche ich wahrscheinlich niemandem mehr erklären, dass das nicht wirklich reibungslos funktionieren kann!!!
> 
> EDIT: ach ja, es fehlt natürlich noch die, für die Wartung zuständige Firma!


 
Es könnte ja noch schlimmer sein und der technische Support ist nach Indien ausgesourct 



wondermike schrieb:


> Wenigstens wissen wir jetzt ja, wo unsere Steuergelder bleiben.


 
Meine nicht mehr 



Arachne schrieb:


> ...ach ja: Von der Netzwerktechnik verstehen solche Regelungstechniker auch nichts! snmp und smtp sind bisher, trotz Netzwerk/http-Anschlusses, nicht mal vorgesehen. Im Moment läuft sogar die Gateway-Funktion an dem Regelungsgerät nicht...
> 
> `Tschuldigung, mußte mal gerade meinen "Frust" loslassen.


 
SNMP was ist das irgendwelche synthetischen Drogen, und warum braucht ein Kühlschrank einen Internetanschluss


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Genau, sowas in der Art!



parthenogenese


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

und vorbei gezogen


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Februar 2008)

übrigens.. wieder da....
zwar nur 9 WPP's aber immerhin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ......
> SNMP was ist das irgendwelche synthetischen Drogen, und warum braucht ein Kühlschrank einen Internetanschluss


 
Under ist es vielleicht doch der Service-InderNet-anschluss


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

so ich hab mal das Thema bewertet


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Februar 2008)

*fenster öffne*

....

.......


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Februar 2008)

*fenster schließe*
....


........


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> *fenster öffne*
> 
> ....
> 
> .......


 
Rammstein


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> *fenster schließe*
> ....
> 
> 
> ........


 
oder doch eher Foreigner

http://www.lyricsfreak.com/f/foreigner/cold+as+ice_20054885.html


----------



## wondermike (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...ach ja: Von der Netzwerktechnik verstehen solche Regelungstechniker auch nichts! snmp und smtp sind bisher, trotz Netzwerk/http-Anschlusses, nicht mal vorgesehen. Im Moment läuft sogar die Gateway-Funktion an dem Regelungsgerät nicht...
> 
> `Tschuldigung, mußte mal gerade meinen "Frust" loslassen.



Was kommst Du auch immer mit so 'nem neumodischem Kram an. Jetzt haben die Kollegen grade mal den Thermostaten kapiert, und dann sowas...


----------



## wondermike (11. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> übrigens.. wieder da....
> zwar nur 9 WPP's aber immerhin



Glückwunsch. Fehlen ja nur noch 24....


----------



## wondermike (11. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> parthenogenese



Boah, er kann schon Wikipedia, der Bub.  

Jedenfalls wäre unser Mod ja dann sozusagen der Erzengel.


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Boah, er kann schon Wikipedia, der Bub.
> 
> Jedenfalls wäre unser Mod ja dann sozusagen der Erzengel.



nix wikipedia 

Bio-LK  


guckte mal 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Canyon-ESX-7-0-2...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting 

   das wäre doch mal was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> parthenogenese



Ich meinte es eigentlich eher im übertragenen, nicht praktischen Sinn.


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ...
> guckte mal
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Canyon-ESX-7-0-2...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting
> 
> das wäre doch mal was



Vergiß doch nicht dauerns das "Torque" vor dem "ES"!


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> übrigens.. wieder da....
> zwar nur 9 WPP's aber immerhin





Ich habe heute bisher erst sechs.


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> so ich hab mal das Thema bewertet



Du hast dem Thema NUR drei Sterne verpaßt???


----------



## wondermike (11. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> nix wikipedia
> 
> Bio-LK



Ach? Da nimmt man neuerdings die Bibel durch? Ich dachte, das gibt's nur in Amerika.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du hast dem Thema NUR drei Sterne verpaßt???


 
nö eigentlich 5 und es hat auch5 gezeigt ???


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> SNMP was ist das irgendwelche synthetischen Drogen, und warum braucht ein Kühlschrank einen Internetanschluss



Simple Network Management Protocol. Wenn Dein vernetztes Gerät dies beherrscht, kannst Du damit einige Statusabfragen automatisieren. So nicht nur vom Gerät selbst, sondern eventuell auch von wichtigen laufenden Prozessen. Erleichtert die Administration ungemein!


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> nö eigentlich 5 und es hat auch5 gezeigt ???



Da hat sicherlich einer unserer "destruktiven Freunde" auch bewertet...


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Februar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GHOST-FR-Custom-...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Simple Network Management Protocol. Wenn Dein vernetztes Gerät dies beherrscht, kannst Du damit einige Statusabfragen automatisieren. So nicht nur vom Gerät selbst, sondern eventuell auch von wichtigen laufenden Prozessen. Erleichtert die Administration ungemein!


 
Aber warum brauchst du das  Tür auf Hand rein stecken und schon merkst du ob es kalt oder warm ist im Kühlschrank


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/GHOST-FR-Custom-...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


 
Brauchst du ein neues Rad ?????


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/GHOST-FR-Custom-...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting



Für einen Freerider kommt mir der Lenkkopf aber sehr steil vor. Außerdem gibt es da noch was zwischen Allmountain und Freeride!  -> Enduro!


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Brauchst du ein neues Rad ?????



was heißt brauchst....?

ich will eins...
mit mehr federweg


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Brauchst du ein neues Rad ?????



Er ist da wie ich: Wir träumen gerne von neuen Rädern und teilen dies auch gerne mit!  Mir hat das super zur Entscheidungsfindung geholfen!!!


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber warum brauchst du das  Tür auf Hand rein stecken und schon merkst du ob es kalt oder warm ist im Kühlschrank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (11. Februar 2008)

Na hier geht es ja ab.    
Ich hab erst die erste Seite gelesen. Jetzt muss man ja wieder richtig viel Zeit mitbringen. Und wie  Wahltho schon sagte......das hier ist mein Fred. Ich hab endlich en Kerl. 
Bis heut abend.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Simple Network Management Protocol. Wenn Dein vernetztes Gerät dies beherrscht, kannst Du damit einige Statusabfragen automatisieren. So nicht nur vom Gerät selbst, sondern eventuell auch von wichtigen laufenden Prozessen. Erleichtert die Administration ungemein!


 
Aber mal im Ernst, ihr habt doch bestimmt ein System, welche das Gebäude überwacht. Diese nutzen einen Standard welchen eigentlich alle Haussysteme, dazu gehört auch Klima, kennen und können.

z.B.: http://www.leutek.de/?monitoring


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Na hier geht es ja ab.
> Ich hab erst die erste Seite gelesen. Jetzt muss man ja wieder richtig viel Zeit mitbringen. Und wie Wahltho schon sagte......das hier ist mein Fred. Ich hab endlich en Kerl.
> Bis heut abend.


 
Du wirst noch sehen was du von Fred hast ... hat der auch einen Freund der Barnie heisst


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Er ist da wie ich: Wir träumen gerne von neuen Rädern und teilen dies auch gerne mit!  Mir hat das super zur Entscheidungsfindung geholfen!!!



mich verwirrt das nur


Canyon AM 5   Cube ams 125 bei ebay weil neu is des zu teuer  des ghost hier


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Na hier geht es ja ab.
> Ich hab erst die erste Seite gelesen. Jetzt muss man ja wieder richtig viel Zeit mitbringen. Und wie  Wahltho schon sagte......das hier ist mein Fred. Ich hab endlich en Kerl.
> Bis heut abend.



Ich mußte diesen Beitrag dreimal durchlesen bevor ich kapierte, dass Du Fred meintest...


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Ich könnt die mein AMS mal zu Probe untern Hintern schnallen das nächste mal wenn ich in deiner Nähe bin


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

noch 4


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Du wirst noch sehen was du von Fred hast ... hat der auch einen Freund der Barnie heisst



Ja, wohnhaft in KH!


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

ob ich den WahlTho noch ueberhole, bevor der Gerd mich kurz vorm Ziel abgrätscht


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich könnt die mein AMS mal zu Probe untern Hintern schnallen das nächste mal wenn ich in deiner Nähe bin



*wo bleibst du*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mich verwirrt das nur
> 
> 
> Canyon AM 5   Cube ams 125 bei ebay weil neu is des zu teuer  des ghost hier


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> *wo bleibst du*


 
evtl. Samstag in KH 

aber da fahre ich selbst mit dem Hobel


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ob ich den WahlTho noch ueberhole, bevor der Gerd mich kurz vorm Ziel abgrätscht



Ich mach` das mehr mit Komstanz! Kurzfristig darfst Du...


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> evtl. Samstag in KH
> 
> aber da fahre ich selbst mit dem Hobel



  das ging aber schnell


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber mal im Ernst, ihr habt doch bestimmt ein System, welche das Gebäude überwacht. Diese nutzen einen Standard welchen eigentlich alle Haussysteme, dazu gehört auch Klima, kennen und können.
> 
> z.B.: http://www.leutek.de/?monitoring



Da steht doch snmp-Abfragen!


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Ich würde das AMS 125 als "All Mountain" bezeichnen. Ich denke mal das reicht in der Regel für alles was ich so mit dem Rad fahren möchte. Das ganze Enduro und Freeride ist mir eine Nummer zu heftig, da sch**** ich mir ja vorher in die Hose  

Aber dafür läuft es auch super bergauf, auch in den Bergen ... den richtigen Bergen


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> das ging aber schnell



was ging schnell?


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich mach` das mehr mit Komstanz! Kurzfristig darfst Du...


 
Was ist denn jetzt Komstanz schon wieder, hoffentlich verstösst die nicht gegen die Genfer Konventionen


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich würde das AMS 125 als "All Mountain" bezeichnen. Ich denke mal das reicht in der Regel für alles was ich so mit dem Rad fahren möchte. Das ganze Enduro und Freeride ist mir eine Nummer zu heftig, da sch**** ich mir ja vorher in die Hose
> 
> Aber dafür läuft es auch super bergauf, auch in den Bergen ... den richtigen Bergen



testen wir, wenn ich die Enduro hab`!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Da steht doch snmp-Abfragen!


 
Für den Lan Monitor .... Also Server und Netzwerke


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was ist denn jetzt Komstanz schon wieder, hoffentlich verstösst die nicht gegen die Genfer Konventionen



Ups, ich meinte Konstanz! Du weißt doch, da am Bodensee...


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> testen wir, wenn ich die Enduro hab`!


 
Ich zwack die die Speichen durch wenn du mich ueberholst


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Für den Lan Monitor .... Also Server und Netzwerke



Wieso soll ich denn zwei Systeme betreiben, wenn auch eines reicht?!  Außerdem ist reine Haustechnik andere OE...


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ups, ich meinte Konstanz! Du weißt doch, da am Bodensee...


 
Stimmt, da kannt ich mal ein Mädchen  dessen Augen genauso tief waren wie der Bodensee.....


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wieso soll ich denn zwei Systeme betreiben, wenn auch eines reicht?!  Außerdem ist reine Haustechnik andere OE...


Und Klima ist doch Haustechnik wegen Wasserzulauf, Wasserablauf und so .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich zwack die die Speichen durch wenn du mich ueberholst



Wart nur, ich nehme die aus Carbon, da schaffst Du nichts durchzuzwacken!!!


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Stimmt, da kannt ich mal ein Mädchen  dessen Augen genauso tief waren wie der Bodensee.....



Ja, ja, da hab` ich auch schon Tango getanzt...


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wart nur, ich nehme die aus Carbon, da schaffst Du nichts durchzuzwacken!!!


 
Denk dran ich hatte 10 Jahre im Bergbau mit Kohlenstoff zu tun und dann auch noch Biochemie im Studium


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Und Klima ist doch Haustechnik wegen Wasserzulauf, Wasserablauf und so .....



Was hilft es mir, das die andere OE ab und an mal nach der Funktion schaut (oder auch nicht...), wenn meine Server permanent laufen müssen???


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Denk dran ich hatte 10 Jahre im Bergbau mit Kohlenstoff zu tun und dann auch noch Biochemie im Studium



und ich techn. Chemie.


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was hilft es mir, das die andere OE ab und an mal nach der Funktion schaut (oder auch nicht...), wenn meine Server permanent laufen müssen???



unsere vor Monaten eingebauten Büroklimaanlagen funktionieren immer noch nicht...

Soviel zu dieser OE!


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

So Thomas, frohes Spammen!


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

Ich glaube, ich schaue gerade mal nach einem neuen Wasserfilter!  Seitdem der Walmart von real geschluckt wurde, bekomme ich keine Kartuschen mehr für mein beim Walmart gekauftes System. Auch sogenannte universelle passen nicht. Werden eh nur für Brita gebaut...


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

Mist, war am Wochenende so davon begeistert in der Sonne zu fahren und bei Helligkeit Nachhause zu kommen, dass ich meine Beleuchtung abbaute und heute Morgen zu Hause liegen ließ...


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> unsere vor Monaten eingebauten Büroklimaanlagen funktionieren immer noch nicht...
> 
> Soviel zu dieser OE!


 
Da gibt es also ne Menge verbesserungspotential 
Könnt ja mal bei Gardner, Accenture oder wie die alle heissen anfragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

mach mich mal auf den Heimweg


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Da gibt es also ne Menge verbesserungspotential
> Könnt ja mal bei Gardner, Accenture oder wie die alle heissen anfragen



Sowas war hier mal (vor meiner Zeit) im Hause und schlug wohl vor, das Amt zu schließen!


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> mach mich mal auf den Heimweg



Ja, fahr schön laaaangsam, gibt mehr WPPs!


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Da gibt es also ne Menge verbesserungspotential
> Könnt ja mal bei Gardner, Accenture oder wie die alle heissen anfragen





Arachne schrieb:


> Sowas war hier mal (vor meiner Zeit) im Hause und schlug wohl vor, das Amt zu schließen!



Soviel zu solchen, extrem teuren, niemals umgesetzten Verbesserungsvorschlägen...


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mist, war am Wochenende so davon begeistert in der Sonne zu fahren und bei Helligkeit Nachhause zu kommen, dass ich meine Beleuchtung abbaute und heute Morgen zu Hause liegen ließ...



Was für einen Mond haben wir denn heute?


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was für einen Mond haben wir denn heute?



wenig mond


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was für einen Mond haben wir denn heute?



Oje, ich fürchte, ziemlich wenig...


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wenig mond



Ja, leider, auch schon entdeckt...


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

Wieso gilt für unseren neuen Fred eigentlich noch diese 30s-Regel???  Haben wir nicht bewiesen, dass wir die nicht nötig haben?!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

So Stefan, nun auch Dir fröhliches Spammen!


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Februar 2008)

*spam spam*


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> *spam spam*



Hey, Du doch nicht!


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hey, Du doch nicht!



immer auf die kleinen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Februar 2008)

moin moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Februar 2008)

habs verpennt mir die Glotze zu kaufen als sie im Angebot war  
32" LCD von Samsung fÃ¼r 299â¬   und ich habs verpennt   jetzt wolln die Schweine wieder 749â¬ Ã¶kken die ich aber sicher nicht fÃ¼rn Glotzkasten ausgeben werde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin moin



Ei!


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> immer auf die kleinen



Sach ich auch immer!


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> habs verpennt mir die Glotze zu kaufen als sie im Angebot war
> 32" LCD von Samsung für 299   und ich habs verpennt



Doof! 

Sieh es mal so, Du hast Geld gespart.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Doof!
> 
> Sieh es mal so, Du hast Geld gespart.





und wo spiel ich dann unser Bikevideo ab?


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Februar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> und wo spiel ich dann unsere Bikevideo ab?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Februar 2008)

Ausserdem ist Geld auch nicht alles


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> und wo spiel ich dann unser Bikevideo ab?



Im elterlichen Wohnzimmer!


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ausserdem ist Geld auch nicht alles



Dir kann geholfen werden: Gib es mir!!!


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

So, Ranking wieder gerade gerückt und im Büro wollte ich auch nicht mehr so lange verhängen!  Außerdem ist es ja schon fast dunkel...


----------



## Maggo (11. Februar 2008)

ich seh schon, das hohl ich nicht mehr auf. ich plausche in zukunft von den "billigen plätzen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich seh schon, das hohl ich nicht mehr auf. ich plausche in zukunft von den "billigen plätzen"



Du mußt Dich ja auch zerreißen.  Meinereins ist da bescheidener!  

Was Du sicherlich nicht mitbekommen hast: Samstag vielleicht KH?


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du mußt Dich ja auch zerreißen.  Meinereins ist da bescheidener!
> 
> Was Du sicherlich nicht mitbekommen hast: Samstag vielleicht KH?



geht des nicht vllt Sonntag


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Hoi Gerd

AmPoPO Klimaanlage:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zP4UgnQ2F8k

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eijREclQSc&feature=related

Immer Augen auf beim Klima kauf


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> geht des nicht vllt Sonntag



Ich fürchte, da ist es für den Stefan etwas unpäßlich!?


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Ja weil Sonntag ist grosser Familienrat wegen Geburtstag vom Vater, der gute Mann wird 80!!!!, und wir müssen noch das Geschenk planen.

Warum kann der Iggi denn nicht am Samstag?


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Der Gerd ist ja schon ein alter Spammer


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoi Gerd
> 
> AmPoPO Klimaanlage:
> 
> ...



Da schaue ich später, will jetz ja endlich fahren!  Sitze hier schon in voller Montur...


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Hoi Gerd, wenn es dich und Peter nach ZRH verschlägt, könnt ich dir die Runde 

Gattikon, Albis, Uetlibergtrail, Küssnacht Tobel, Pfannstil, Meilen Tobel vorschlagen 

Alternativ zum Uetliberg wäre der Reppichtaltrail, habe ich auch noch nicht gemacht....


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Da schaue ich später, will jetz ja endlich fahren!  Sitze hier schon in voller Montur...



Verfahr dich aber nicht im Dunkeln ........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Der Gerd ist ja schon ein alter Spammer



   

ICH habe hier keine Beiträge in mehrere aufgeteilt!


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ja weil Sonntag ist grosser Familienrat wegen Geburtstag vom Vater, der gute Mann wird 80!!!!, und wir müssen noch das Geschenk planen.
> 
> Warum kann der Iggi denn nicht am Samstag?



iggi muss Samstag von 9-13 uhr schaffe und von 17-19:30 
kann ich nicht absagen
aber familie geht vor  

ich fahrs dann des nächste mal


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> iggi muss Samstag von 9-13 uhr schaffe und von 17-19:30
> kann ich nicht absagen
> aber familie geht vor
> 
> ich fahrs dann des nächste mal



Das ist aber sehr schade ....


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoi Gerd, wenn es dich und Peter nach ZRH verschlägt, könnt ich dir die Runde
> 
> Gattikon, Albis, Uetlibergtrail, Küssnacht Tobel, Pfannstil, Meilen Tobel vorschlagen
> 
> Alternativ zum Uetliberg wäre der Reppichtaltrail, habe ich auch noch nicht gemacht....



Ich radle das mal mit meinem Kilometerzähler auf der Karte ab (ja, ich hab noch sowas!).  Habe leider noch keine digitale Topo der Schweiz. Naja, kilometermäßig dürfte es keinen großen Unterschied zur Sihl-Variante machen! Höhenmetermäßig allerdings...  Spaßfaktormäßig natürlich auch!


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Verfahr dich aber nicht im Dunkeln ........



Gib mir mal einer `nen Tritt!


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ...
> aber familie geht vor
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das ist aber sehr schade ....



sehr, sehr schade!


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich radle das mal mit meinem Kilometerzähler auf der Karte ab (ja, ich hab noch sowas!).  Habe leider noch keine digitale Topo der Schweiz. Naja, kilometermäßig dürfte es keinen großen Unterschied zur Sihl-Variante machen! Höhenmetermäßig allerdings...  Spaßfaktormäßig natürlich auch!



sind ca 400 hm mehr 

so nun aber *TRITT*


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sind ca 400 hm mehr
> 
> so nun aber *TRITT*



Uuuuuuuuuupppppssssss.............


----------



## wondermike (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gib mir mal einer `nen Tritt!



*Auf jetzt!! Zack zack!!!*


OK So?


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> *Auf jetzt!! Zack zack!!!*
> 
> 
> OK So?



Danke, danke, bin ja unterwegs...


----------



## Maggo (11. Februar 2008)

@alledieamsamstagnachkhfaaahn. 

ich kann wahrscheinlich net mit


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Danke, danke, bin ja unterwegs...








*
Wenn du jetzt nicht bald veschwindest *


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

und pass auf


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

*Hallllooooo* Gerd

mach hinne


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> @alledieamsamstagnachkhfaaahn.
> 
> ich kann wahrscheinlich net mit



hmmm schon schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> oder doch eher Foreigner
> 
> http://www.lyricsfreak.com/f/foreigner/cold+as+ice_20054885.html


 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich könnt die mein AMS mal zu Probe untern Hintern schnallen das nächste mal wenn ich in deiner Nähe bin


Ich will mal. *meld*

Ich würde am WE gerne mit Euch fahren. Ich habe aber am Freitag ein Vorstellungsgespräch.   und Samstag Schule. Vllt. können wir uns ja zum Aprèbiken treffen?  
Die Freireiter fahren ins Felsenmeer.  Auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## wondermike (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> *Hallllooooo* Gerd
> 
> mach hinne



Jetzt isser weg. Nu' aber schnell was weggesapmmt, damit Ihr ihn wieder abhängt. Und die K-Frage schaffen wir heut' auch noch.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

@ Caro

Kannst du gerne mal probieren ...... Sind die 18" nicht zu gross ? Aber zum mal probieren geht es bestimmt und es harmoniert noch mit deiner Haarfarbe


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Jetzt isser weg. Nu' aber schnell was weggesapmmt, damit Ihr ihn wieder abhängt. Und die K-Frage schaffen wir heut' auch noch.



Man könnt den Mod ja mal fragen, ob er Gerds Counter nicht auf Null setzen kann 

Oh das wäre aber schon böse


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

so geh mal meinen kalten Kasten plündern 

und für die Insider ein Eymann ist auch noch da


----------



## caroka (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Caro
> 
> Kannst du gerne mal probieren ...... Sind die 18" nicht zu gross ? Aber zum mal probieren geht es bestimmt und es harmoniert noch mit deiner Haarfarbe


Die Größe ist doch egal. Hauptsache es passt zu meiner Haarfarbe.


----------



## caroka (11. Februar 2008)

Man, ich hab heute voll die Frühlingsgefühle bekommen......


----------



## caroka (11. Februar 2008)

.......hab ich gleich hier mal ausgemistet.


----------



## caroka (11. Februar 2008)

Das fühlt sich richtig gut an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Die Größe ist doch egal. Hauptsache es passt zu meiner Haarfarbe.



Du fashion victim du


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Ich hät da auch noch was, wo du deine Frühlingsgefühle austoben kannst


----------



## caroka (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Du fashion victim du


Lass doch nicht meine Tarnung auffliegen.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

ohh Moment


----------



## caroka (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich hät da auch noch was, wo du deine Frühlingsgefühle austoben kannst



Bin noch nicht fertig mit meiner Bude.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

besser ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ohh Moment



Ohhhjeh......was kommt jetzt. *gehschonmalindeckung*


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ohhhjeh......was kommt jetzt. *gehschonmalindeckung*



Was denkst du bloss von mir


----------



## caroka (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> besser ?


----------



## Maggo (11. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich will mal. *meld*
> 
> Ich würde am WE gerne mit Euch fahren. Ich habe aber am Freitag ein Vorstellungsgespräch.   und Samstag Schule. Vllt. können wir uns ja zum Aprèbiken treffen?
> Die Freireiter fahren ins Felsenmeer.  Auch nicht schlecht.



wenn ich nen daumen freihabe beim rumspielen drück ich ihn für dich. ansonsten wünsch ich dir einfach nur viel glück. ich würd dich einstellen...........egal als was.


----------



## caroka (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was denkst du bloss von mir



Natürlich nur das Beste.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)




----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


>



guckst du weiter oben


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> wenn ich nen daumen freihabe beim rumspielen drück ich ihn für dich. ansonsten wünsch ich dir einfach nur viel glück. ich würd dich einstellen...........egal als was.



Na auf jeden Fall, drücke auch meine Däumchen


----------



## caroka (11. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> wenn ich nen daumen freihabe beim rumspielen drück ich ihn für dich. ansonsten wünsch ich dir einfach nur viel glück. ich würd dich einstellen...........egal als was.


Von dem Gespräch erwarte ich nicht viel.  Ich hatte am Samstag eines. Das wäre mein Traumjob. Aber da reden wir mal drüber, wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## wondermike (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> so geh mal meinen kalten Kasten plündern



Was, den ohne Internetanschluss? Wie altmodisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Chance beim Schopf gepackt und Gerd ueberholt 

Fragt sich nur wie lange


----------



## wondermike (11. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Von dem Gespräch erwarte ich nicht viel.  Ich hatte am Samstag eines. Das wäre mein Traumjob. Aber da reden wir mal drüber, wenn es soweit ist.



Ich drücke Dir natürlich auch alle verfügbaren beweglichen Teile.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Was, den ohne Internetanschluss? Wie altmodisch.



Ich kann meinen Apple ja mal reinstellen, dann hat er Internet


----------



## caroka (11. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich drücke Dir natürlich auch alle verfügbaren beweglichen Teile.



Mike, doch nicht in aller Öffentlichkeit.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich drücke Dir natürlich auch alle verfügbaren beweglichen Teile.





caroka schrieb:


> Mike, doch nicht in aller Öffentlichkeit.



So lange die Webcam aus ist, die Rollläden geschlossen und es auch sonst keine Paparazzi gibt .....


----------



## wondermike (11. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Mike, doch nicht in aller Öffentlichkeit.



OK, vielleicht  nicht alle...


----------



## caroka (11. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> OK, vielleicht  nicht alle...



Drück Dich präziser aus. Es ist Frühling.......äh......glaub ich.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Drück Dich präziser aus. Es ist Frühling.......äh......glaub ich.



schon  Hier war es gerade noch sehr kalt, da wäre die diversen Anzeichen der Frühlingsgefühle aber sehr schnell steif geworden oder abgefroren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> *Man*, ich hab heute voll die Frühlingsgefühle bekommen......



Man oder Mann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> So, Ranking wieder gerade gerückt und im Büro wollte ich auch nicht mehr so lange verhängen!  Außerdem ist es ja schon fast dunkel...



 Macht ihr nur, ich hab' mich auf die wirklich wichtigen Dinge beschränkt und war noch lange und ausführlich biken 

... natürlich trailig


----------



## wondermike (11. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Drück Dich präziser aus. Es ist Frühling.......äh......glaub ich.



Tsk tsk tsk. Da geht ja bei einigen gleich wieder die Phantasie durch.


----------



## caroka (11. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Man oder Mann?


Ersteres 



mzaskar schrieb:


> schon  Hier war es gerade noch sehr kalt, da wäre die diversen Anzeichen der Frühlingsgefühle aber sehr schnell steif geworden oder abgefroren


Die Vorlage lass ich mal so stehen. 



wondermike schrieb:


> Tsk tsk tsk. Da geht ja bei einigen gleich wieder die Phantasie durch.


Sommernachtsfantasien 

So, jetzt mal wieder in die Realität. 

*Sperrmüll!!!!!!*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Die Vorlage lass ich mal so stehen.



Diese Steilvorlage hätte ich vorhin schon fast verwandelt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Die Größe ist doch egal.



Believe me: Size matters


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> *Sperrmüll!!!!!!*



Produzieren oder Entsorgen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Man könnt den Mod ja mal fragen, ob er Gerds Counter nicht auf Null setzen kann



Schon interessant, dass der grösste Spamer hier im Fred am Meisten über seine A***** am Nölen ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Vllt. können wir uns ja zum Aprèbiken treffen?



Wäre wahrscheinlich auch in Almuts Interesse, wenn sich da am Samstag Abend was ergeben würde


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> .....
> Die Vorlage lass ich mal so stehen.
> ....





wahltho schrieb:


> Diese Steilvorlage hätte ich vorhin schon fast verwandelt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


>


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Also, Familienrat tagt am Sonntag, hätte Samstag also Zeit für KH .... Falls da ne Plauscherrunde startet.......


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Man, ich hab heute voll die Frühlingsgefühle bekommen......


 



caroka schrieb:


> .......hab ich gleich hier mal ausgemistet.


Fred?!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Also, Familienrat tagt am Sonntag, hätte Samstag also Zeit für KH .... Falls da ne Plauscherrunde startet.......



Bin noch in der Abstimmung mit Almut.

Wer wär denn bisher in KH dabei? 

Bisher habe ich nur mitbekommen, dass ausser mir, dem Initiator (*selbstaufdieschulterklopf* ), noch der Gerdi Interesse bekundet hat, oder?


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich hät da auch noch was, wo du deine Frühlingsgefühle austoben kannst



Hat das auch was mit der Größe, die nicht paßt zu tun?


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich will mal. *meld*
> 
> Ich würde am WE gerne mit Euch fahren. Ich habe aber am Freitag ein Vorstellungsgespräch.   und Samstag Schule. Vllt. können wir uns ja zum Aprèbiken treffen?
> Die Freireiter fahren ins Felsenmeer.  Auch nicht schlecht.



Drücke Dir auch die Daumen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Chance beim Schopf gepackt und Gerd ueberholt
> 
> Fragt sich nur wie lange



Wie lange brauchst Du zum Augenzwinkern?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

Der Smilie hier ist auch ganz nett


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bin noch in der Abstimmung mit Almut.
> 
> Wer wär denn bisher in KH dabei?
> 
> Bisher habe ich nur mitbekommen, dass ausser mir noch der Gerdi Interesse bekundet hat, oder?



Sieht so aus, immo haben alle anderen Samstag wenig bis gar keine Zeit, wenn ich  das so interpretiere. 
Wenn ihr nach KH geht, dann komme ich gerne. 
Nach Frankfurt ist es mir zu weit aus dem Saarland, sonst wäre ich auch in den Taunus gekommen. 
Sollte es nicht klappen, ist es auch kein Beinbruch, dann eben beim nächsten Mal


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich drücke Dir natürlich auch alle verfügbaren beweglichen Teile.



Iiiiieeeeeehh....


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hat das auch was mit der Größe, die nicht paßt zu tun?



Soso eine grössen Debatte lostreten, nur weil du XXL hast und ich mich mit M oder L begnüge


----------



## wondermike (11. Februar 2008)

KH ist mir zur Zeit noch zu heftig. Da macht der olle Kopp noch nicht mit. Aber wenn ApreÅ-mÃ¤Ãig was ginge, wÃ¤re ich evtl. dabei.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Sieht so aus, immo haben alle anderen Samstag wenig bis gar keine Zeit, wenn ich  das so interpretiere.



Ich hätte schon Lust, hatte ja sogar ursprünglich die Idee, mir am Freitag dafür Urlaub zu nehmen...

... würde wenn nur gerne sofort nach Ende der Tour nach Hause düsen, um noch was mit Almut zu unternehmen ...


----------



## caroka (11. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Believe me: Size matters


Da hab ich mir schon längst ein umfassendes Bild von gemacht.  



wahltho schrieb:


> Produzieren oder Entsorgen?


Entsorgen 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Also, Familienrat tagt am Sonntag, hätte Samstag also Zeit für KH .... Falls da ne Plauscherrunde startet.......


Hast Du auch abends Zeit?



Arachne schrieb:


> .........
> 
> Fred?!


Der ist mom so unanständig. 



wahltho schrieb:


> Bin noch in der Abstimmung mit Almut.
> 
> Wer wär denn bisher in KH dabei?
> 
> Bisher habe ich nur mitbekommen, dass ausser mir, dem Initiator (*selbstaufdieschulterklopf* ), noch der Gerdi Interesse bekundet hat, oder?


Ich kann am Samstag definitiv erst abends.  oder eigentlich


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Bisher habe ich nur mitbekommen, dass ausser mir, dem Initiator (*selbstaufdieschulterklopf* ), noch der Gerdi Interesse bekundet hat, oder?



Manchmal verlierst Du etwas die Schärfe: Du warst der Initiator für Freitag nach KH. Für Samstag war es der Stefan.

By the way: sdf wartet noch auf Antwort wegen Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Hätte auch Abends Zeit, aber nach Frankfurt eher nicht, sonst müsste ich dann ja wieder 200 km ins schönste Bundesland zurück fahren .......
.
.
.
.
ich glaub ich mach nochmal einen Wein auf


----------



## wondermike (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Iiiiieeeeeehh....



Der Mann aus dem Dunkel ist wieder da...


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Soso eine grössen Debatte lostreten, nur weil du XXL hast und ich mich mit M oder L begnüge


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Manchmal verlierst Du etwas die Schärfe: Du warst der Initiator für Freitag nach KH. Für Samstag war es der Stefan.



Ich war ausreichend scharf, weil ich mich als der Initiator der ersten KH-Tour in diesem Jahr, egal ob Freitag oder Samstag betrachte.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Bei Radio Dunkle Welle ist Wunschkonzert


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Da hab ich mir schon längst ein umfassendes Bild von gemacht.
> ...



Umfassen glaube ich Dir, aber Bild...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> By the way: sdf wartet noch auf Antwort wegen Sonntag.



 Ups - stimmt - Hast Du ihm denn schon geantwortet?


----------



## wondermike (11. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich war ausreichend scharf,



Schon wieder diese Zweideutigkeiten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Schon wieder diese Zweideutigkeiten.



Stimmt - Erwischt


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Der Mann aus dem Dunkel ist wieder da...



Ooh, äääh, ich glaub` da muß ich jetz` ma` beichten: Liebes Team, hab` leider meinen familiären Pflichten nachkommen müssen, hab` einen dringenden Familientermin wahrgenommen und mußte dazu etwas abkürzen... 

Hab` nach `ner viertel Stunde auf meiner Rückfahrt plötzlich jemanden meinen Namen rufen hören!  sdf kam gerade aus einem Laden in Kastel herausspaziert, als ich dran vorbei fuhr!  Und da ich eh kein Licht dabei hatte...


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ups - stimmt - Hast Du ihm denn schon geantwortet?



Hab` vor mitzufahren.


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich war ausreichend scharf, weil ich mich als der Initiator der ersten KH-Tour in diesem Jahr, egal ob Freitag oder Samstag betrachte.



Ach so, ok, Du hast im zweiten Teil des Freds das erste Mal KH erwähnt!


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hab` vor mitzufahren.



frax hab` ich auch gefragt. Er wußte noch nicht, wegen Training und so...


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Hoi Gerd

hab ich das schon mal geschickt? Kannst du deinen neuen Esel mal ausreiten 

http://www.trail.ch/tour/gries.htm

Ist mir, glaub ich, zu heftig ....... Aber wer weiss


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ach so, ok, Du hast im zweiten Teil des Freds das erste Mal KH erwähnt!



Geeennnaaauuu 

Erst hab' ich gepostet:



wahltho schrieb:


> Ich überleg' zur Zeit evtl. am Freitag Frei-Tag zu machen und zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr KH zu fahren



Und darauf ist Stefan dann eingegangen...



mzaskar schrieb:


> Am Samstag könnt ich evtl. aus dem schönen Saarland auf eine KH tour dazu stossen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> frax hab` ich auch gefragt. Er wußte noch nicht, wegen Training und so...



Für mich ist Sonntag mit einer so langen Tour tendenziell eher schlecht...

... ich hadere schon mit mir wegen Samstag, weil ich dann den ganzen Tag weg wäre..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoi Gerd
> 
> hab ich das schon mal geschickt? Kannst du deinen neuen Esel mal ausreiten
> 
> ...



alleine 65km und über 2000Hm sind schon ein Ding! Und dann noch anspruchsvoll...


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> alleine 65km und über 2000Hm sind schon ein Ding! Und dann noch anspruchsvoll...



Ich hab schon welche sagen hören: " Wenn RedOrbiter sagt die Tour ist einfach , wirds heftig"


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Oh ganz vergessenden Wein auf zu machen  Jetzt ist es auch zu spät ...


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

ob ich die 100 schaffe, bevor Gerd mich wieder abgefangen hat ......


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Für mich ist Sonntag mit einer so langen Tour tendenziell eher schlecht...
> 
> ... ich hadere schon mit mir wegen Samstag, weil ich dann den ganzen Tag weg wäre..



Wenn Samstag KH, wäre Sonntag nochmal so `ne Tour schon heftig! 

Samstag Abend bin ich allerdings auch zu `ner Geburtstagsfeier eingeladen.

Muß mal schauen, was ich am Wochenende alles wahrnehmen kann.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

@Gerd: Wärst Du denn voraussichtlich am Samstag in KH dabei?

@Caroka, Wondermike: Wie wäre es mit einem Après-Biken am Samstag abend?


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich hab schon welche sagen hören: " Wenn RedOrbiter sagt die Tour ist einfach , wirds heftig"


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Oh ganz vergessenden Wein auf zu machen  Jetzt ist es auch zu spät ...



Mein Merlot ist offen.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

bitte macht euch keine Umstände mit KH und Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ob ich die 100 schaffe, bevor Gerd mich wieder abgefangen hat ......



Ich muß mich gleich mal ein wenig um mich kümmern. Nutze die Chance!


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

ich geh jetzt nicht zum Weinregal, sonst hast du mich überrundet


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich muß mich gleich mal ein wenig um mich kümmern. Nutze die Chance!



Das ist jetzt aber nicht ganz jugendfrei


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Gerd: Wärst Du denn voraussichtlich am Samstag in KH dabei?
> 
> @Caroka, Wondermike: Wie wäre es mit einem Après-Biken am Samstag abend?



Kommt darauf an, ob ich ein Auto bekomme (dann wäre ich abends weg), oder mitgenommen werden könnte (dann hätte ich vielleicht auch abends Zeit).


----------



## wondermike (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hab` nach `ner viertel Stunde auf meiner Rückfahrt plötzlich jemanden meinen Namen rufen hören!  sdf kam gerade aus einem Laden in Kastel herausspaziert, als ich dran vorbei fuhr!  Und da ich eh kein Licht dabei hatte...



Da hat Dein Nimbus als harter Kerl jetzt aber echt Kratzer bekommen.


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> bitte macht euch keine Umstände mit KH und Samstag



Wieso? Was für Umstände?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

puuuh ist das nervenaufreibend, der Held hat nur einen ganz kleine Vorsprung vor den Verfolgern. Wird er diesen bis ins Ziel retten können 
Mehr nach der kurzen Werbeunterbrechung


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich geh jetzt nicht zum Weinregal, sonst hast du mich überrundet



Hmmm, Merlot!!!


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

jetzt nur nicht nachlassen 

@Mike

welcher harte Kerl


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber nicht ganz jugendfrei



Ich frage Dich jetzt nicht, was Du darunter verstehst!


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

ich bleib hart 

mist 30 sekunden


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

sag ich dir auch nicht


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

Iiiiieeeh!  Höre gerade, dass es neblig und wieder kalt werden soll...


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich bleib hart
> 
> mist 30 sekunden



welches Teil?


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Puuh komme ja ins schwitzen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> bitte macht euch keine Umstände mit KH und Samstag



Hab' mit Almut final gesprochen KH am Samstag geht ok 



Arachne schrieb:


> ... oder mitgenommen werden könnte (dann hätte ich vielleicht auch abends Zeit).



Ich könnt' Dich selbstverständlich mitnehmen nach KH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> puuuh ist das nervenaufreibend, der Held hat nur einen ganz kleine Vorsprung vor den Verfolgern. Wird er diesen bis ins Ziel retten können
> Mehr nach der kurzen Werbeunterbrechung



Wie lange?


----------



## wondermike (11. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Caroka, Wondermike: Wie wäre es mit einem Après-Biken am Samstag abend?



Wäre ich für zu haben.


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Puuh komme ja ins schwitzen



Laß mal, dass muß ungesund sein!


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

komische Musik gerade


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

stimmmt geh glaube doch noch mal zum Weinregal


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wäre ich für zu haben.



Pfui, Du bist für alles zu haben...


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> komische Musik gerade



was läuft denn?


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Gleichstand ARRRRRGHHHHHHHHH wo ist mein Wein


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> stimmmt geh glaube doch noch mal zum Weinregal



genau, geh ma!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> was läuft denn?



Leandra - Tyberi folla


----------



## wondermike (11. Februar 2008)

So genau wollen wir jetzt aber nicht wissen, wessen Teil wie lange hart bleibt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Pfui, Du bist für alles zu haben...



Jetzt fehlt noch das gute alte  "B*ck Dich"


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gleichstand ARRRRRGHHHHHHHHH wo ist mein Wein



diese blöden 30s nerven gerade mal wieder extrem...


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

hmmm als hörte sich eher wie

Dauernde Folter an ...


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlt noch das gute alte  "B*ck Dich"



Y E A H ! ! !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> hmmm als hörte sich eher wie
> 
> Dauernde Folter an ...



ach, erinnert mich an so `ne Kotz"musik"...


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Leandra - Tyberi folla


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

neee nicht so eher anders ......


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

Isser jetz wirklich endlich weggggggg?


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

jetz muss ich doch andere Musik machen, sonst werde ich noch ausfallend


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> neee nicht so eher anders ......



ups, immer noch da.... DER WEIIIIIN!!!


----------



## wondermike (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Pfui, Du bist für alles zu haben...



Gerdi Gerdi. Du wirst doch nicht eifersüchtig werden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

Warum hab' ich gerade den Eindruck, dass das hier:



wahltho schrieb:


> Hab' mit Almut final gesprochen KH am Samstag geht ok
> 
> 
> 
> Ich könnt' Dich selbstverständlich mitnehmen nach KH.



... in der ganzen Spamerei untergegangen ist


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> jetz muss ich doch andere Musik machen, sonst werde ich noch ausfallend



ups, laß doch an, Du fälltst dann aus?!


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Puuuh besser

Burning Spear - We are going

auch bekannt aus einem netten MTB Filmchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Gerdi Gerdi. Du wirst doch nicht eifersüchtig werden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wäre ich für zu haben.



Almut hat was Essen und Film glotzen bei uns vorgeschlagen...


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Puuuh besser
> 
> Burning Spear - We are going
> 
> auch bekannt aus einem netten MTB Filmchen



Radio, oder im Repertoir?


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Almut hat was Essen und Film glotzen bei uns vorgeschlagen...



Essen?!


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

so habe mir einen Gabbiano gejagt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

Wetteraussichten für KH:

bis Samstag trocken, am Samstag sonnig aber kalt (3 Grad)


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Radio, oder im Repertoir?



Repertoir


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Warum hab' ich gerade den Eindruck, dass das hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ... in der ganzen Spamerei untergegangen ist



Hatte ich vor ein paar Seiten schon den Eindruck! ...


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> so habe mir einen Gabbiano gejagt



gut? Kräftig? Legt Dich um?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Essen?!



Fressen, Chappi, Nahrungsaufnahme, Spachteln, Mahlzeit...


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Fressen, Chappi, Nahrungsaufnahme, Spachteln, Mahlzeit...


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Repertoir


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wetteraussichten für KH:
> 
> bis Samstag trocken, am Samstag sonnig aber kalt (3 Grad)



Brrrr...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

Also überlegt's Euch mit Samstag KH, das Angebot für die Tour und den Transport steht


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

So, ich fürchte, nun gewinnt mein Bauch die Oberhand...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also überlegt's Euch mit Samstag KH, das Angebot für die Tour und den Transport steht



welchen Transport?


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> gut? Kräftig? Legt Dich um?!



Kleine Weinkunde

http://www.belvini.de/pinfo.php/pID/3717/2004er-castello-di-gabbiano-gavius-rosso-toscana-igt.html

nur hab ich ihm keine 10min zum atmen gegeben


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hab' mit Almut final gesprochen KH am Samstag geht ok
> 
> 
> 
> Ich könnt' Dich selbstverständlich mitnehmen nach KH.



Ups, glatt überspammt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> welchen Transport?



Mitfahrgelegenheit samt Bike nach KH natürlich...

... Kranken- oder Leichenrücktransporte natürlich nicht


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kleine Weinkunde
> 
> http://www.belvini.de/pinfo.php/pID/3717/2004er-castello-di-gabbiano-gavius-rosso-toscana-igt.html



Lies doch mal vor, hab grad keine Zeit...


----------



## wondermike (11. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Fressen, Chappi, Nahrungsaufnahme, Spachteln, Mahlzeit...



Ach sooo - Happa-happa!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ups, glatt überspammt...



 Merkste jetzt erst?


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mitfahrgelegenheit samt Bike nach KH natürlich...
> 
> ... Kranken- oder Leichenrücktransporte natürlich nicht


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Merkste jetzt erst?



habs immerhin noch gefunden...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Brrrr...



By the way: Sind die gleichen Wetteraussichten wie für den Taunus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ach sooo - Happa-happa!!!



Dann schimpf aber nur nicht wieder über Dein Kalorienverbrauch/-aufnahme-Verhältnis!


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> By the way: Sind die gleichen Wetteraussichten wie für den Taunus



Hmm, eigentlich ist es in KH doch tendentiell eher wärmer!?


----------



## wondermike (11. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also überlegt's Euch mit Samstag KH, das Angebot für die Tour und den Transport steht



Ich hab immer noch Alpträume wegen der Spitzkehren. Und das war schon vor fast zwei Jahren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

So. Leute ich mach mich jetzt in die Heia 

@*Stefan, Gerdi:*

Ihr beiden Spammer-Heroen knobelt bitte mal bis morgen einigermassen zuverlässig aus, ob das mit KH was werden soll oder eher nicht


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

@Stefan: wer hatte denn nun eigentlich zuerst hundert?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hmm, eigentlich ist es in KH doch tendentiell eher wärmer!?



Eigentlich schon, diesmal aber anscheinend nicht....


----------



## wondermike (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dann schimpf aber nur nicht wieder über Dein Kalorienverbrauch/-aufnahme-Verhältnis!



Pöh - weiß überhaupt nicht, wovon Du redest.


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich hab immer noch Alpträume wegen der Spitzkehren. Und das war schon vor fast zwei Jahren.



Übung macht den Meister!  Oh Mann, muß ich noch oft nach KH...


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> So. Leute ich mach mich jetzt in die Heia
> 
> @*Stefan, Gerdi:*
> 
> Ihr beiden Spammer-Heroen knobelt bitte mal bis morgen einigermassen zuverlässig aus, ob das mit KH was werden soll oder eher nicht



Wen meinst Du Tommy?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich hab immer noch Alpträume wegen der Spitzkehren. Und das war schon vor fast zwei Jahren.



Welche, die 17 von der Lemberg-Hütte runter oder die am Rothenfels?

P.S: Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Du doch mitkommst, ich kann allerdings nur einen mit Bike im Auto mitnehmen


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Stefan: wer hatte denn nun eigentlich zuerst hundert?



Ich natürlich  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, bei 101 bist du gleichgezogen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und nun vorbeigezogen


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Pöh - weiß überhaupt nicht, wovon Du redest.



Ich auch nur selten...


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich natürlich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ach so: Und nun ruhst Du Dich auf Deinen Lorbeeren aus...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wen meinst Du Tommy?



Na Dich Du Ober-Spammer und den Steuerflüchtling bei ZH in CH


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dann schimpf aber nur nicht wieder über Dein Kalorienverbrauch/-aufnahme-Verhältnis!



da hätte ich noch einen

http://www.20min.ch/life/dossier/speckweg/story/28041852


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

So Leute ein letzter -Blick in die Runde und ein letztes












GN8


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Welche, die 17 von der Lemberg-Hütte runter oder die am Rothenfels?
> 
> P.S: Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Du doch mitkommst, ich kann allerdings nur einen mit Bike im Auto mitnehmen



Wenn uns die komplette Runde zu heftig sein sollte, könnten wir sie ja auch kürzen.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ach so: Und nun ruhst Du Dich auf Deinen Lorbeeren aus...



Neee bei meinem Roten Wein aus der Toscana


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> So Leute ein letzter -Blick in die Runde und ein letztes
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Bis Morgen in der Früh


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Neee bei meinem Roten Wein aus der Toscana



Kann ich mal `nen Schluck...


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2008)

Ich geh mal reiben.






Frischen Ingwer in den Tee natürlich!


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Ohh war heute sushi essen und habe grünen tee getrunken, war aber so eine Art pulver .... zumindestens sah der rest in der tasse so aus ..... ist das normal


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kann ich mal `nen Schluck...



wenn du glück hast hab ich noch ne Flasche ...... da brauchst du aber viel Glück weil der ist leckerschmecker


----------



## wondermike (11. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Welche, die 17 von der Lemberg-Hütte runter oder die am Rothenfels?
> 
> P.S: Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Du doch mitkommst, ich kann allerdings nur einen mit Bike im Auto mitnehmen



Wenn Ihr so viel Geduld habt, um dauernd auf mich zu warten. Oder Ihr könnt mich auch coachen. Aber das wird dann wirklich eine Fahrstunde. Hinkommen ist ja kein Problem.


----------



## wondermike (11. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn uns die komplette Runde zu heftig sein sollte, könnten wir sie ja auch kürzen.



Das Problem ist weniger die Kondition als die Fahrtechnik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr so viel Geduld habt, um dauernd auf mich zu warten. Oder Ihr könnt mich auch coachen. Aber das wird dann wirklich eine Fahrstunde. Hinkommen ist ja kein Problem.



Ich glaube der grösste Challenge besteht darin, Gerdi dazu zu animieren, rechtzeitig in die Puschen zu kommen, denn wir sollten zeitig starten...

... KH ist eher ein Ganztagesprogramm und die Tage sind noch nicht wirklich lang


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Das Problem ist weniger die Kondition als die Fahrtechnik.



Mach' Dir da mal keine Sorgen, denn die kritischen Stellen kann man alle schieben...


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaube der grösste Challenge besteht darin, Gerdi dazu zu animieren, rechtzeitig in die Puschen zu kommen, denn wir sollten zeitig starten...
> 
> ... KH ist eher ein Ganztagesprogramm und die Tage sind noch nicht wirklich lang



Wann müssten wir uns da wo treffen ??? Ich denke mal ich werde etwas ueber ne Stunde brauchen .....


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaube der grösste Challenge besteht darin, Gerdi dazu zu animieren, rechtzeitig in die Puschen zu kommen, denn wir sollten zeitig starten...
> 
> ... KH ist eher ein Ganztagesprogramm und die Tage sind noch nicht wirklich lang



nicht nur in die Puschen, sondern in die Radklamotten und parat auf der Schwelle stehen wenn der Mezze anrollt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

So, jetzt aber endgültig GN8...

... die letzte falsche Alk-freies Bier für heute ist geleert
_
Örks!_


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Prost


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wann müssten wir uns da wo treffen ??? Ich denke mal ich werde etwas ueber ne Stunde brauchen .....



Wir brauchen von hier auch ca. eine Stunde bis KH.

Abritt in KH so gegen 10:00 Uhr wäre von Vorteil für eine entspannte Tour mit ausreichend Pausen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Prost



Danke, ich sass' gerade drauf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2008)

So schlaft gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (11. Februar 2008)

Yo, ich mach mich auch in die Falle.

Gute Nacht.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

si claro

ich auch 

Allez hop ..... ach nee das war jawas anderes .... ok ich geh dann mal die Welt retten


----------



## Roter Hirsch (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wenn du glück hast hab ich noch ne Flasche ...... da brauchst du aber viel Glück weil der ist leckerschmecker



Noch nicht trinken - bin bald bei Dir


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)




----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ohh war heute sushi essen und habe grünen tee getrunken, war aber so eine Art pulver .... zumindestens sah der rest in der tasse so aus ..... ist das normal



theoretisch könnte es bei den Japanern sein: Matcha, japanisches Grünteepulver, verwenden die auch für ihre Teezeremonie. Der ist aber sehr kräftig und wird eigentlich nicht im normalen Ausschank gereicht.

Je nachdem, wie gut gesiebt/gefiltert wird, hast Du auch bei Blatttee Reste in der Tasse. Die man, genauso wie beim Matcha, mittrinkt.


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2008)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Noch nicht trinken - bin bald bei Dir



Jetzt nimmt er mich bestimmt nicht mehr mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaube der grösste Challenge besteht darin, Gerdi dazu zu animieren, rechtzeitig in die Puschen zu kommen, denn wir sollten zeitig starten...
> 
> ... KH ist eher ein Ganztagesprogramm und die Tage sind noch nicht wirklich lang





mzaskar schrieb:


> nicht nur in die Puschen, sondern in die Radklamotten und parat auf der Schwelle stehen wenn der Mezze anrollt



Ich kann mich da noch genau an den Mezze mit dem Tommy erinnern, auf den wir auf dem Parkplatz in KH warteten...  Von wegen auf mich warten!


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2008)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Noch nicht trinken - bin bald bei Dir



Jetzt hat er vermutlich schon die ersten 120km!


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Das Problem ist weniger die Kondition als die Fahrtechnik.



Ist höchstens in der ein, oder anderen Kehre ein Problem.   Und wie Tommy schon sagte, kann man da problemlos schieben.


----------



## wissefux (12. Februar 2008)

moin !

ihr seid ja völlig *gaga*  

wie in alten zeiten halt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2008)

Moin, Moin


----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2008)

Moin, Moin, Moin

Auf die Welt wartet darauf gerettet zu werden, neue Heldentaten zu sehen und natürlich auf wides geplausche im Plauscher Fred


----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2008)

Spikes oder nicht Spikes das ist heut die Frage


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Spikes oder nicht Spikes das ist heut die Frage



Im Zweifelsfalle lieber mit Spikes


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ... neue Heldentaten zu sehen und natürlich auf wildes geplausche im Plauscher Fred



Ohje, wenn die Welt schon darauf wartet...


----------



## Maggo (12. Februar 2008)

guten morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich kann mich da noch genau an den Mezze mit dem Tommy erinnern, auf den wir auf dem Parkplatz in KH warteten...  Von wegen auf mich warten!



Und ich mich an das Hinternplattsitzen auf dem Waschbetonmülltonnenhäuschen oder BeineindenBauchstehen vor Gerdis Datscha ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> guten morgen.



Moin!


----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2008)

Moin moin,

ich bin in 3 Seiten bei Euch. 



wahltho schrieb:


> @Gerd: Wärst Du denn voraussichtlich am Samstag in KH dabei?
> 
> @Caroka, Wondermike: Wie wäre es mit einem Après-Biken am Samstag abend?





wondermike schrieb:


> Wäre ich für zu haben.


Samstag wäre


----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2008)

So ich werf mich mal in den Sattel meines mit Krallen bewerten Ross.

Bis denne


----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2008)

Man, das ist ja wie in alten Zeiten.


----------



## Maggo (12. Februar 2008)

ich mach mich dann mal zur "bildungsstätte"!


----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2008)

Spikes habe für 15 % des Weges gelohnt, 3 uebefrorene Brücken, so wie die ein oder ander schattige Stelle in der es etwas ueberreift war 

und dann dieser SingSang der Spikes auf dem Asphalt  
muss immer aufpasse, nicht in einen tranceähnlichen Zustand zu verfallen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2008)

War wieder kälter als gestern und stellenweise war wieder etwas Reif auf den Strassen...

... mein Kreislauf war total im Keller, ich streckenweise tierisch gähnen unterwegs.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich mach mich dann mal zur "bildungsstätte"!



... heute nicht zur Anstalt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Samstag wäre



 Wir könnten ja die Missy noch fragen


----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Jetzt hat er vermutlich schon die ersten 120km!



Bin schon wieder zurück........


----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2008)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Bin schon wieder zurück........


 
War gut der Wein ... Gelle


----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> War gut der Wein ... Gelle



Der Wein......  und mit Dir macht DAS richtig Spaß


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2008)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. Februar 2008)

@ Arachne......Bin wieder unter den Top 10


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2008)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2008)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2008)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2008)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2008)




----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2008)

Bist du heute im Smilie Fieber 

AmPoPo KH ist doch Bad Kreuznach *vorsichtignachfrag* und kannst du mir noch den Treffpunkt nennen, da,it ich das mal mit map24 ausdrucken kann


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bist du heute im Smilie Fieber
> 
> AmPoPo KH ist doch Bad Kreuznach *vorsichtignachfrag* und kannst du mir noch den Treffpunkt nennen, da,it ich das mal mit map24 ausdrucken kann



 KH = Bad Kreuznach

Der Treffpunkt ist ein kleiner Waldparkplatz und in der Karte markiert...


----------



## Breezler (12. Februar 2008)

Moin zusammen, da muß man ja erstmal Massen nachlesen.

Von welchem überholen redet ihr da eigentlich städnig?


----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> KH = Bad Kreuznach
> 
> Der Treffpunkt ist ein kleiner Waldparkplatz und in der Karte markiert...


 
Jetzt ist mir schlecht ..:kotz: Habe mir auf Map24.de den Routenflug von Eppelborn nach Bad Kreuznach zum Treffpunkt in 3d angeschaut .... :kotz: 

und ausseerdem wird es wohl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (12. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Von welchem überholen redet ihr da eigentlich städnig?



also ich mach ja hier viel mit ...


----------



## wissefux (12. Februar 2008)

... aber den wm vor mir geht ja gar net


----------



## Breezler (12. Februar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> also ich mach ja hier viel mit ...





wissefux schrieb:


> ... aber den wm vor mir geht ja gar net



Um was gehts denn da nun? Beitragsanzahl, oder wie?


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich mach mich dann mal zur "bildungsstätte"!



Aaaahhhrgh,  was machst Du?  Doch nicht in Deinem Alter!!!


----------



## wondermike (12. Februar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... aber den wm vor mir geht ja gar net



Gewöhn' Dich schonmal dran. Demnächst dann auch auf dem Trail....


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> muss immer aufpasse, nicht in einen tranceähnlichen Zustand zu verfallen



Häh???  Wo wäre der Unterschied zu sonst???


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> War wieder kälter als gestern und stellenweise war wieder etwas Reif auf den Strassen...
> 
> ... mein Kreislauf war total im Keller, ich streckenweise tierisch gähnen unterwegs.



ups, gestern gelumpt?


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2008)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Bin schon wieder zurück........



Saggggggg....


----------



## wondermike (12. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Gewöhn' Dich schonmal dran. Demnächst dann auch auf dem Trail....



Nicht dass ich es nötig hätte, hier irgendwelche sinnlosen Beiträge zu verzapfen, nur um wieder vor Dich zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Um was gehts denn da nun? Beitragsanzahl, oder wie?


 
Ja, wenn du auf die Gesamtzahl der Post in der èbersicht der Frankfurter Themen klickst gibt es ne Rangliste....

und es hat hier so ein paar Spammer


----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2008)

Arrghhh kann mich einfach nicht an die Schweizer Tastatur gewöhnen

es gibt ü, ä und in Kleinschreibung, in Grossbuchstaben wird es dann è, à und é .....  
Um zu den Umlauten in Grossbuchstaben zu gelangen braucht es die "Feststell (Caps lock) Taste". Dann klappt es auch mit Ü, Ä und Ö


----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2008)

Der Schweizer schreibt ja auch Uetliberg und nicht Ütliberg. Was bei der Kleinschreibung dann manchmal so aussieht: Grüezi zäeme oder so Grüzi zäme ......


----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ups, gestern gelumpt?


 
oder zuwenig gegessen


----------



## Breezler (12. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ja, wenn du auf die Gesamtzahl der Post in der èbersicht der Frankfurter Themen klickst gibt es ne Rangliste....
> 
> und es hat hier so ein paar Spammer



Irgendwie bin ich blind. 

Find da nix


----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2008)

klick mal auf Frankfurt und umgebung am Ende dieser Seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2008)

Dann siehst du eine Uebersicht aller Fred's


----------



## Breezler (12. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dann siehst du eine Uebersicht aller Fred's



Soweit war ich schon


----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2008)

Dann auf die plaue Zahl unter der Spalte Antworten klicken, dann sollte ein Fenster aufgehen mit dem "Post Ranking"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ups, gestern gelumpt?



Klar, literweise alkfreies Bier gesoffen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Jetzt ist mir schlecht ..:kotz: Habe mir auf Map24.de den Routenflug von Eppelborn nach Bad Kreuznach zum Treffpunkt in 3d angeschaut .... :kotz:
> 
> und ausseerdem wird es wohl



Leute, wir müssen KH nicht unbedingt kommenden Samstag machen...

... wenn Dir Stefan das zu weit ist aus dem Saarland verstehe ich das,...

... ich hatte bis gestern abend auch eher damit gerechnet, dass wir bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen bleiben


----------



## Breezler (12. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dann auf die plaue Zahl unter der Spalte Antworten klicken, dann sollte ein Fenster aufgehen mit dem "Post Ranking"



Hm, das hätte mein Zehnjähriger wahrscheinlich schneller gefunden, ich


----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir könnten ja die Missy noch fragen


Missy kommt bestimmt mit, wenn sie Zeit hat.  Ich ruf sie an.


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2008)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @ Arachne......Bin wieder unter den Top 10


----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2008)

Hab eben einen Italiener kennengelernt, halb Italiener halb........ weiß gar nicht.
War der süüüüüüß. Der ist genau mein Tempo gefahren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Hab eben einen Italiener kennengelernt, halb Italiener halb........ weiß gar nicht.
> War der süüüüüüß. Der ist genau mein Tempo gefahren.



Ein kleiner Italiener, dadida dadida


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Missy kommt bestimmt mit, wenn sie Zeit hat.  Ich ruf sie an.


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2008)

Bevor ich es vergesse: Guten Morgen!


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2008)

ist bisher ein ziemlich hektischer Tag...


----------



## wondermike (12. Februar 2008)

Ich schreibe gerade an einer hochgelehrten Abhandlung über eine Standardlösung für den Mittelstand mit Rechnungseingangs-Workflow und ERP-Integration. So hat jeder sein Päckchen zutragen.


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich schreibe gerade an einer hochgelehrten Abhandlung über eine Standardlösung für den Mittelstand mit Rechnungseingangs-Workflow und ERP-Integration. So hat jeder sein Päckchen zutragen.



ERP?


----------



## Maggo (12. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... heute nicht zur Anstalt?



ne, ich bin die woche über in eppstein und mache meine ausbildung zum sicherheitsbeauftragten. wenn ich also in zukunft jemanden mit abgefahrenen reifen, ohne protektoren und fullface auf dem trail erwisch iss was los.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ne, ich bin die woche über in eppstein und mache meine ausbildung zum sicherheitsbeauftragten. wenn ich also in zukunft jemanden mit abgefahrenen reifen, ohne protektoren und fullface auf dem trail erwisch iss was los.



 In 'ner Anstalt braucht man selbstverständlich jede Menge Sicherheitsbeauftragte


----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ne, ich bin die woche über in eppstein und mache meine ausbildung zum sicherheitsbeauftragten. wenn ich also in zukunft jemanden mit abgefahrenen reifen, ohne protektoren und fullface auf dem trail erwisch iss was los.


 
Und immer schön kontrollieren ob auch genügend Luft im Reifen ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> wenn ich also in zukunft jemanden mit *abgefahrenen reifen*, ohne protektoren und fullface auf dem trail erwisch iss was los.



@Gerdi: Du solltest besser nicht mehr mit Maggo fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2008)

ERP


----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Gerdi: Du solltest besser nicht mehr mit Maggo fahren


 
Eh gefährlich mit Gerd

- angesägte Speichen
- Umwerfen die explodieren
- ohne Licht in der Dunkelheit
- Plastikfahrrad
- .....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Eh gefährlich mit Gerd
> 
> - angesägte Speichen
> - Umwerfen die explodieren
> ...



DAS ist die grösste Gefahr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2008)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2008)

Da es ja jetzt alle 5.000 Posts einen neuen Plauscher-Fred geben wird, sollten wir m.E. ein separaten Plauscher-Statistik-Fred eröffnen, in denen in jeweils einem Post für jeden einzelnen Plauscher-Fred die Statistiken (Post-Ranking, K-Fragen-Löser) festgehalten werden


----------



## wondermike (12. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ERP?



Sowas hat man nicht beim Staat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Leute, wir müssen KH nicht unbedingt kommenden Samstag machen...
> 
> ... wenn Dir Stefan das zu weit ist aus dem Saarland verstehe ich das,...
> 
> ... ich hatte bis gestern abend auch eher damit gerechnet, dass wir bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen bleiben


 
schlecht wurde mir nicht od der Entfernung, sondern beim auf den sich bewegenden Punkt auf der virtuellen Karte starren 

Wie schon gesagt, wenn es diesmal nicht klappt ist es gut. Ich bin jedenfalls im Saarland, hab das Velo dabei und werde auch ne Ausfahrt machen. Frankfurt (400 km) ist mir halt zuweit. KH (200 km) ist noch ok. 
Ansonsten bin ich sicher am WE 19/20 April in Frankfurt. Neben einem Ausflug ans Meer kann man sich ja auch auf einen Ausflug nach KH treffen, würde dann quasi auf meinem weiteren Weg ins Saarland liegen.


----------



## wondermike (12. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da es ja jetzt alle 5.000 Posts einen neuen Plauscher-Fred geben wird, sollten wir m.E. ein separaten Plauscher-Statistik-Fred eröffnen, in denen in jeweils einem Post für jeden einzelnen Plauscher-Fred die Statistiken (Post-Ranking, K-Fragen-Löser) festgehalten werden



Hast Du Dich grade freiwillig gemeldet?


----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da es ja jetzt alle 5.000 Posts einen neuen Plauscher-Fred geben wird, sollten wir m.E. ein separaten Plauscher-Statistik-Fred eröffnen, in denen in jeweils einem Post für jeden einzelnen Plauscher-Fred die Statistiken (Post-Ranking, K-Fragen-Löser) festgehalten werden


 
Da müssen wir abere einen Statiskverwalter bestimmen, zwei Auditoren und noch einen der das Excelsheet erstellen kann 

Braucht es dann auch eine WBS und einen Projektplan


----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Sowas hat man nicht beim Staat.


 
jaja da hat man ja keine Resourcen sondern Beamte 

Da müsste das dann VaBVP heissen 

*Verwaltungsapperatbeamtenverplanung*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2008)




----------



## wissefux (12. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Gewöhn' Dich schonmal dran. Demnächst dann auch auf dem Trail....



 



wondermike schrieb:


> Nicht dass ich es nötig hätte, hier irgendwelche sinnlosen Beiträge zu verzapfen, nur um wieder vor Dich zu kommen.



ja nee, is klar ...



wondermike schrieb:


> Ich schreibe gerade an einer hochgelehrten Abhandlung über eine Standardlösung für den Mittelstand mit Rechnungseingangs-Workflow und ERP-Integration. So hat jeder sein Päckchen zutragen.



... deshalb dann noch mal schnell einen möglichst sinnvoll klingenden beitrag nachgeschoben ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Hast Du Dich grade freiwillig gemeldet?



Naja die Erstellung des Freds und des ersten Posts wäre ja noch im Rahmen der vertretbaren Aufgaben...

... aber die Auswertung des ersten Plausch-Freds (insb. hinsichtlich der K-Fragen), für sowas würde ich mir normalerweise einen Studenten holen ...

... Moment mal: Der Patrick ist doch noch Student


----------



## wissefux (12. Februar 2008)

ab jetzt wird nicht mehr summiert zitiert


----------



## wissefux (12. Februar 2008)

449


----------



## wondermike (12. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Da müssen wir abere einen Statiskverwalter bestimmen, zwei Auditoren und noch einen der das Excelsheet erstellen kann
> 
> Braucht es dann auch eine WBS und einen Projektplan



Moment, Moment. Nicht so schnell. Erstmal müssen wir mal ein Brainstorming machen wo wir einen Vorentwurf für die Prozesspezifikationsrichtlinien erstellen. Der muss dann im Qualitätsmanagementunterausschuss diskutiert werden, damit wir Buy-in von allen Stakeholdern kriegen. Dann können wir mal einen Projektplan für die Erstellung der Grobspezifikation machen. Schließlich muss ja alles seine Ordnung haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (12. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Moment, Moment. Nicht so schnell. Erstmal müssen wir mal ein Brainstorming machen wo wir einen Vorentwurf für die Prozesspezifikationsrichtlinien erstellen. Der muss dann im Qualitätsmanagementunterausschuss diskutiert werden, damit wir Buy-in von allen Stakeholdern kriegen. Dann können wir mal einen Projektplan für die Erstellung der Grobspezifikation machen. Schließlich muss ja alles seine Ordnung haben.


----------



## wondermike (12. Februar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


>



Genau, lass uns erstmal drüber reden.


----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Naja die Erstellung des Freds und des ersten Posts wäre ja noch im Rahmen der vertretbaren Aufgaben...
> 
> ... aber die Auswertung des ersten Plausch-Freds (insb. hinsichtlich der K-Fragen), für sowas würde ich mir normalerweise einen Studenten holen ...
> 
> ... Moment mal: Der Patrick ist doch noch Student


Nimm den Iggi .... Schüler sind billiger


----------



## wondermike (12. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nimm den Iggi .... Schüler sind billiger



Oder wir könnten's nach Rumänien outsourcen.


----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Moment, Moment. Nicht so schnell. Erstmal müssen wir mal ein Brainstorming machen wo wir einen Vorentwurf für die Prozesspezifikationsrichtlinien erstellen. Der muss dann im Qualitätsmanagementunterausschuss diskutiert werden, damit wir Buy-in von allen Stakeholdern kriegen. Dann können wir mal einen Projektplan für die Erstellung der Grobspezifikation machen. Schließlich muss ja alles seine Ordnung haben.


 
Das sind mir aber schwierig aus .... Da braucht es erstmal einen einwöchigen Offsite Workshop um die Vermarktung zu planen. Danach braucht es noch einen HR Beauftragten, da hier eine neue Managerstelle besetzt werden muss .....

Ich denke mal das wir nach 2 Olympiaden einen ersten Grobentwurf darlegen können.


----------



## wondermike (12. Februar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... deshalb dann noch mal schnell einen möglichst sinnvoll klingenden beitrag nachgeschoben ...



Sinnvoll? Ich? Das ist ja wohl eine bodenlose Unterstellung!


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ERP



Geil...  Wir hätten hier noch Unmengen Ressourcen!


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Hab eben einen Italiener kennengelernt, halb Italiener halb........ weiß gar nicht.
> War der süüüüüüß. Der ist genau mein Tempo gefahren.



Fred-erico?!


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Eh gefährlich mit Gerd
> 
> - angesägte Speichen
> - Umwerfen die explodieren
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Sowas hat man nicht beim Staat.


----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Fred-erico?!


 
Pssst .... Caro ist beschäftigt


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Moment, Moment. Nicht so schnell. Erstmal müssen wir mal ein Brainstorming machen wo wir einen Vorentwurf für die Prozesspezifikationsrichtlinien erstellen. Der muss dann im Qualitätsmanagementunterausschuss diskutiert werden, damit wir Buy-in von allen Stakeholdern kriegen. Dann können wir mal einen Projektplan für die Erstellung der Grobspezifikation machen. Schließlich muss ja alles seine Ordnung haben.



Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum das hier in meinem Bereich läuft!!!


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Pssst .... Caro ist beschäftigt



Du meinst, da hört sie noch was anderes?


----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du meinst, da hört sie noch was anderes?


 
Hmmm so betrachtet 

Bei den ganzen Frühlingsgefühlen von denen sie gestern überfraut wurde


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hmmm so betrachtet
> 
> Bei den ganzen Frühlingsgefühlen von denen sie gestern überfraut wurde



...und dann noch Frederico...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2008)

Heute Mittag war es auf dem Bike so warm, dass ich die Ärmel abzippen mußte!  Es besteht die akute Gefahr wegen Rückkehrverweigerung Ärger mit seinem Arbeitgeber zu bekommen!!!  

Am Rhein sind wieder so viele Leute unterwegs, dass man kaum vorwärts kommt. Und fast alle versuchen so wie die Sonne zu strahlen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nimm den Iggi .... Schüler sind billiger



... aber wahrscheinlich nicht ausreichend qualifiziert für so einen Job


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Fred-erico?!



Moment mal, mein Sohn ist noch nicht 16 

... hat der deswegen gerade so lange gebraucht, bis er am Telefon war?


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> Bei den ganzen Frühlingsgefühlen von denen sie gestern überfraut wurde



Besser, als von der Frühlingsrolle Überrollt!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Heute Mittag war es auf dem Bike so warm, dass ich die Ärmel abzippen mußte!



Bei der Trans-Rocky 2007 mussten die anscheinend einen Abschnitt ganz nackisch fahren


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moment mal, mein Sohn ist noch nicht 16
> 
> ... hat der deswegen gerade so lange gebraucht, bis er am Telefon war?



   

Frischfleisch...


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bei der Trans-Rocky 2007 mussten die anscheinend einen Abschnitt ganz nackisch fahren



  

Iiiiieeeehh, waren bestimmt hauptsächlich Jungs.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> schlecht wurde mir nicht od der Entfernung, sondern beim auf den sich bewegenden Punkt auf der virtuellen Karte starren
> 
> Wie schon gesagt, wenn es diesmal nicht klappt ist es gut. Ich bin jedenfalls im Saarland, hab das Velo dabei und werde auch ne Ausfahrt machen. Frankfurt (400 km) ist mir halt zuweit. KH (200 km) ist noch ok.
> Ansonsten bin ich sicher am WE 19/20 April in Frankfurt. Neben einem Ausflug ans Meer kann man sich ja auch auf einen Ausflug nach KH treffen, würde dann quasi auf meinem weiteren Weg ins Saarland liegen.



Vom Saarland nach FFM 400km?  Du fährst über Wanne-Eickel?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2008)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das sind mir aber schwierig aus .... Da braucht es erstmal einen einwöchigen Offsite Workshop um die Vermarktung zu planen. Danach braucht es noch einen HR Beauftragten, da hier eine neue Managerstelle besetzt werden muss .....
> 
> Ich denke mal das wir nach 2 Olympiaden einen ersten Grobentwurf darlegen können.



HR?   Hinterradbeauftragten?


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2008)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> HR?   Hinterradbeauftragten?



dachte ich auch zuerst.  Aber vielleicht meint er auch Human Ressources...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2008)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2008)




----------



## Alberto68 (12. Februar 2008)

Na ihr alten  Taunus Rocker   ....

wie gehts euch denn ?

was ist denn alles in der zwischenzeit passiert (positives / negatives)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Na ihr alten  Taunus Rocker   ....
> 
> wie gehts euch denn ?
> 
> was ist denn alles in der zwischenzeit passiert (positives / negatives)



Stephan alter Schwede, alles Fit?

Uns geht's Bestens


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2008)

... ich fahr' übrigens jetzt jeden Morgen an Deiner Hütte vorbei


----------



## Alberto68 (12. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ich fahr' übrigens jetzt jeden Morgen an Deiner Hütte vorbei


 
Ei gude Fischbacher 

was treibt dich nach münster ???

bei mir ist alles Super
werd so langsam wieder mal das rad suchen gehen im keller... nein aber bin wieder gesund hatte ne bronchitis und fasching und dann grippe... reicht jetzt


----------



## wondermike (12. Februar 2008)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Vom Saarland nach FFM 400km?  Du fährst über Wanne-Eickel?



Wohl eher hin und zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Ei gude Fischbacher
> 
> was treibt dich nach münster ???



Ich begleite meinen Filius über den Gimbi bis zur Schule und schleich' mich dann durch's Wohngebiet bei Dir weiter Richtung Industriegebiet, Liederbach...


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Na ihr alten  Taunus Rocker   ....
> 
> wie gehts euch denn ?
> 
> was ist denn alles in der zwischenzeit passiert (positives / negatives)



Guude Berto,

nix passiert. 

Ich freue mich über die länger hell bleibenden und derzeit sehr sonnigen Tage!


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Februar 2008)

gudee
das ist hier ja ne hyper-plauschgeschwindigkeit


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Februar 2008)

morgen k-frage?


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Februar 2008)

oder doch schon heute ??


----------



## Alberto68 (12. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich begleite meinen Filius über den Gimbi bis zur Schule und schleich' mich dann durch's Wohngebiet bei Dir weiter Richtung Industriegebiet, Liederbach...



Ok dann schau ich in zukunkt wenn ich mit deim auto aus dem hof rückwärts auf die strasse schiesse....nicht das ich dich alle ULLE mit dem kopf in der heckscheibe stecken habe  



Arachne schrieb:


> Guude Berto,
> 
> nix passiert.



WIE NIX PASSIERT.....langweilig..... wird zeit das ich wieder mal etwas unruhe stiffte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Februar 2008)

ich pass mich mal hier dem niveau an


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Februar 2008)

hallo berto


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Februar 2008)

ich geh mal was essen...


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Februar 2008)




----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ...
> WIE NIX PASSIERT.....langweilig..... wird zeit das ich wieder mal etwas unruhe stiffte



Das ist hier Standard...


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


>



Denk` an die Berge!


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Denk` an die Berge!



oja oja *hochguck*


----------



## Alberto68 (12. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das ist hier Standard...



haha der teufel ist wieder da 

 

Gerdo haste ein neues rad ?.... ich hab da mal so was gelesen ....

und noch was ... dein tip mit den nobby nic toll die rollen ja mal garnet 
ich glaub ich brauch die doch in 1,8


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ...
> Gerdo haste ein neues rad ?.... ich hab da mal so was gelesen ....


Hab`  das Canyon Torque ES 8 bestellt. Soll Ende April/Anfang Mai kommen... 



Alberto68 schrieb:


> und noch was ... dein tip mit den nobby nic toll die rollen ja mal garnet
> ich glaub ich brauch die doch in 1,8


*kopfschüttel* Ich fahre mittlerweile die Maxxies Highroller...  Die alten 1,8er NN (UST) gibt es günstig bei bike-components!


----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2008)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Vom Saarland nach FFM 400km? Du fährst über Wanne-Eickel?


 
200 km (hin) + 200 km (rück) = 400 km (hin und rück)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> dachte ich auch zuerst.  Aber vielleicht meint er auch Human Ressources...


Grosser Kanton goes international


----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2008)

Yooo Man 

http://einestages.spiegel.de/extern...l0/l0.html?sp=a1385&sp=l0&sp=l0#featuredEntry

lustige Bildchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2008)

Ich sach' immer wenn's Humane Ressourcen gibt, dann muss es auch Inhumane Ressourcen geben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2008)

*@Stefan, Mike & Gerdi*:

Wie ist denn jetzt Eure Meinung zu KH am Samstag 

Wollen wir das auch bei prognostizierten 3 Grad durchziehen?


----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> *@Stefan, Mike & Gerdi*:
> 
> Wie ist denn jetzt Eure Meinung zu KH am Samstag
> 
> Wollen wir das auch bei prognostizierten 3 Grad durchziehen?


 
Ich wäre dabei, ....



Was zieh ich denn da bloss an   Das kleine schwarze eher nich hmmmm hoffentlich hab ich noch was passendes im Schrank


----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2008)

Wetter.com meldet (min/max)

*-4 / 2 °C* gefühlt wie: *-10 / -3 °C*

Frostigfrostigfrostig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> *@Stefan, Mike & Gerdi*:
> 
> Wie ist denn jetzt Eure Meinung zu KH am Samstag
> 
> Wollen wir das auch bei prognostizierten 3 Grad durchziehen?





mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich wäre dabei, ....



Ok!

*@Mike, Gerdi: Your vote please! *


----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2008)

Vielleicht sollten wir das denn auf den April verschieben, wenn es wahrscheinlich wärmer ist. Denn extra 1 h Fahrt zum frieren in Kauf nehmen, wenn man das auch gut zu Hause machen kann ......

Aber wie gesagt wenn ihr euch auf den weg macht komme ich mit einem sonnigen Lächeln im Gesicht


----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2008)

Ich schwing mich mal auf mein Streitross ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Moment, Moment. Nicht so schnell. Erstmal müssen wir mal ein Brainstorming machen wo wir einen Vorentwurf für die Prozesspezifikationsrichtlinien erstellen. Der muss dann im Qualitätsmanagementunterausschuss diskutiert werden, damit wir Buy-in von allen Stakeholdern kriegen. Dann können wir mal einen Projektplan für die Erstellung der Grobspezifikation machen. Schließlich muss ja alles seine Ordnung haben.


  


wondermike schrieb:


> Genau, lass uns erstmal drüber reden.


   


wondermike schrieb:


> Oder wir könnten's nach Rumänien outsourcen.


----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Geil...  Wir hätten hier noch Unmengen Ressourcen!


         Wo nur?



Arachne schrieb:


> Fred-erico?!





mzaskar schrieb:


> Hmmm so betrachtet
> 
> Bei den ganzen Frühlingsgefühlen von denen sie gestern überfraut wurde





Arachne schrieb:


> ...und dann noch Frederico...



Ich bin im Moment so gut drauf, dass mich kein Mann aushalten würde.


----------



## Gralmaster88 (12. Februar 2008)

Will mein Bike wieder haben.  
Steht grad beim Kolegen, der mir ein neues Innenlager einbaut, dann muss ich noch auf die neue Tretkurbelgarnitur ne neue Kette und einen Schaltzug warten.  

Ich will entlich wieder biken verdammt.


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bin im Moment so gut drauf, dass mich kein Mann aushalten würde.



Ist schon klar was hierher gehört!   

Nur im Moment???


----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Na ihr alten  Taunus Rocker   ....
> 
> wie gehts euch denn ?
> 
> ..........


Hi Berto!
Wahrscheinlich geht das in der Spring.........äh Spammflut eh unter.



Alberto68 schrieb:


> haha der teufel ist wieder da
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Albert ist besser. Aber ich werde demnächst sogar mal den neuen RR ausprobieren.


----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ist schon klar was hierher gehört!
> 
> Nur im Moment???


gaaaaanz viele, gaaaaanz lange Momente.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enduro Doc (12. Februar 2008)

Guude,
Mitte Aprill soll der neue Bike Film VIRTUOUS im CineStar Mainz zu sehen sein.
Trailer gibts auf der Seite www.ionatefilms.com.

Geile Sache das. Neuigkeiten werden dann auf der CineStar Homepage www.cinestar.de zu finden sein.


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Der Albert ist besser. Aber ich werde demnächst sogar mal den neuen RR ausprobieren.



Patrick sagt, dass der überhaupt keinen Grip im Gelände hat...


----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Patrick sagt, dass der überhaupt keinen Grip im Gelände hat...



Hat der den neuen?


----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2008)

Enduro Doc schrieb:


> Guude,
> Mitte Aprill soll der neue Bike Film VIRTUOUS im CineStar Mainz zu sehen sein.
> Trailer gibts auf der Seite www.ionatefilms.com.
> 
> Geile Sache das. Neuigkeiten werden dann auf der CineStar Homepage www.cinestar.de zu finden sein.



Was haltet Ihr davon wenn wir gemeinsam zu dieser Weiterbildungsmassnahme gehen würden?


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Hat der den neuen?



Er sagt ja.


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2008)

Enduro Doc schrieb:


> Guude,
> Mitte Aprill soll der neue Bike Film VIRTUOUS im CineStar Mainz zu sehen sein.
> Trailer gibts auf der Seite www.ionatefilms.com.
> 
> Geile Sache das. Neuigkeiten werden dann auf der CineStar Homepage www.cinestar.de zu finden sein.



Geiler Trailer und super Qualität für einen Trailer!


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr davon wenn wir gemeinsam zu dieser Weiterbildungsmassnahme gehen würden?



An einem Werktag hätte ich es nicht weit.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Februar 2008)

ei gude!

mit dem Rad von der Arbeit heim (ganz ohne Zug) dauert doch länger als wenn ich den ÖNV benutze  wär hätte das bloss gedacht. Andererseits hab ich damit die Restsonne voll ausgenutzt  man merkt allerdings direkt wenn die Sonne weg ist  (Temperatur fällt auf die Hälfte) 
Morgen mach ich Pause


----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> 200 km (hin) + 200 km (rück) = 400 km (hin und rück)



Siehste, zurück ist kein Thema in meinem Leben........


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude!
> 
> mit dem Rad von der Arbeit heim (ganz ohne Zug) dauert doch länger als wenn ich den ÖNV benutze  wär hätte das bloss gedacht. Andererseits hab ich damit die Restsonne voll ausgenutzt  man merkt allerdings direkt wenn die Sonne weg ist  (Temperatur fällt auf die Hälfte)
> Morgen mach ich Pause





Pause von was???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Februar 2008)

vielleicht kann ich am Samstag


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> vielleicht kann ich am Samstag



abends und/oder tagsüber?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Pause von was???



Pause vom fahrn  war ja gestern schon 75min mitm Torque unterwegs und heut hab ich mei Obberschängel ganz schee gemerscht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> abends und/oder tagsüber?



vermutlich den ganzen Tag  überlege grade mit nach KH zu kommen 
dann stellt sich nur noch die Rad-frage und ob meine minderwertige Kondi dafür schon wieder reicht


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Pause vom fahrn  war ja gestern schon 75min mitm Torque unterwegs und heut hab ich mei Obberschängel ganz schee gemerscht



um goddes wille, 75 minude un da willsde dies jahr nomma faahn???


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> vermutlich den ganzen Tag  überlege grade mit nach KH zu kommen
> dann stellt sich nur noch die Rad-frage und ob meine minderwertige Kondi dafür schon wieder reicht



Wenn ich Federweg hätte, würde ich den nehmen. Ich überlege gerade, ob mir KH dieses WE nicht zu viel wird. Würde Stefan zwar gerne mal wieder sehen, habe aber am Abend einen anderen Termin und  Sonntag ist `ne anstrengende Tour in einer Gegend geplant, die ich noch nicht kenne.


----------



## wondermike (12. Februar 2008)

So, ich geh dann mal noch ein paar Pünktchen holen. Nicht dass der Iggi auf dumme ideen kommt.


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> So, ich geh dann mal noch ein paar Pünktchen holen. Nicht dass der Iggi auf dumme ideen kommt.



em komm du mal nicht auf dumme ideen


----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn ich Federweg hätte, würde ich den nehmen. Ich überlege gerade, ob mir KH dieses WE nicht zu viel wird. Würde Stefan zwar gerne mal wieder sehen, habe aber am Abend einen anderen Termin und  Sonntag ist `ne anstrengende Tour in einer Gegend geplant, die ich noch nicht kenne.



Hoi Gerd, Hoi Thomas

dann lass uns für den Samstag KH absagen. Denke mal das wäre das beste. Ich freue mich dann schon mal aufs nächste gemeinsame Biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Februar 2008)

*ich brauch punkte*


----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2008)

Gerade 1 h für den Heimweg gebraucht ...... Den ganzen Verspannungen gehabt, zur Massage gegangen und auf der Heimfahrt ist bei jedem Hubbel der Kopf mehr angeschwollen  

Verzieh mich mal auf die Couch oder gleich ins Bettche 

Gute Nacht ihr Krieger und Helden


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Februar 2008)

gn8 


sehs positiv 4WPP's


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Februar 2008)

Das Leben ist eine Waschanlage, un ich hock aufm Fahrrad


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Das Leben ist eine Waschanlage, un ich hock aufm Fahrrad



Regnets in Igelhausen?


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Regnets in Igelhausen?



ne
sonnenschein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gerade 1 h für den Heimweg gebraucht ...... Den ganzen Verspannungen gehabt, zur Massage gegangen und auf der Heimfahrt ist bei jedem Hubbel der Kopf mehr angeschwollen
> 
> Verzieh mich mal auf die Couch oder gleich ins Bettche
> 
> Gute Nacht ihr Krieger und Helden





Gute Nacht und gute Besserung!


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ne
> sonnenschein



Was trinksdn Du gerade???

Na dann fahre ich jetzt gleich los!


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2008)

pünktlich hier los zu kommen, ist auch so eine Art Entrümpelung!


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was trinksdn Du gerade???
> 
> Na dann fahre ich jetzt gleich los!


----------



## Maggo (12. Februar 2008)

jungs, ihr schafft mich. besuch iss da und ich kann nichtmal nachlesen. wenns was wichtiges gibt machst du korrekte pn


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ne
> sonnenschein



stimmt gar net  hier is dunkel 

man bin ich platt  waren doch nur knappe 40km...schei....benkleister bin ich schlecht in Form 
fahrn wir dann am Samstag trotzdem? Hier so bissi rum?


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Februar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> stimmt gar net  hier is dunkel
> 
> man bin ich platt  waren doch nur knappe 40km...schei....benkleister bin ich schlecht in Form
> fahrn wir dann am Samstag trotzdem? Hier so bissi rum?



wer? wir?


----------



## wondermike (12. Februar 2008)

So, wieder da. 4 Pünktchen. Mühsam nährt sich das Eichhörnchen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Februar 2008)

ich bin platt  ich geh ins Bett


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn ich Federweg hätte, würde ich den nehmen. Ich überlege gerade, ob mir KH dieses WE nicht zu viel wird. Würde Stefan zwar gerne mal wieder sehen, habe aber am Abend einen anderen Termin und  Sonntag ist `ne anstrengende Tour in einer Gegend geplant, die ich noch nicht kenne.





mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoi Gerd, Hoi Thomas
> 
> dann lass uns für den Samstag KH absagen. Denke mal das wäre das beste. Ich freue mich dann schon mal aufs nächste gemeinsame Biken



 Roger that!

Zwar schade, aber ich habe auch schon die ganze Zeit mit mir gehadert, weil ich ursprünglich davon ausgegangen war, dass es so warm wie jetzt bleiben soll 

... last but not least wird es mir auch w/ anderer Sachen zu viel den ganzen Samstag unterwegs zu sein, insb. weil ich diesen Freitag doch nicht Frei-Tag machen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2008)

*@Caro, Mike und Missy (et alterum Plauscher):*

Après-Biken am Abend bei uns steht aber weiterhin 

*@Caro (et alterum Plauscher): *Vllt. hast Du ja Lust am Samstag nachmittag eine Runde im Taunus mit mir zu fahren


----------



## frax061a (12. Februar 2008)

Oh, neues Thema?!   
Und schon wieder so viele Seiten. 
Kaum schaue ich mal nicht rein geht hier die Post ab.


----------



## wondermike (12. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> *@Caro, Mike und Missy (et alterum Plauscher):*
> 
> AprÃ¨s-Biken am Abend bei uns steht aber weiterhin
> 
> *@Caro (et alterum Plauscher): *Vllt. hast Du ja Lust am Samstag nachmittag eine Runde im Taunus mit mir zu fahren



ApreÅ is gebongt. KH lÃ¤uft uns nicht weg.


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


>


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> Oh, neues Thema?!
> Und schon wieder so viele Seiten.
> Kaum schaue ich mal nicht rein geht hier die Post ab.



Echt verrückt!   Früher war das öfter so...


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2008)

Ich verhänge nie wieder im Büro: Als ich Nachhause kam fand ich im Briefkasten eine Einladung zu einem _ultimativen_ Ingwertee, wenn ich vor halb zehn Nachhause komme!!! Geschafft!


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2008)

Draußen wird es wieder frischer und frischer. Hatte außerdem Gegen(NO)-Wind. Aber schön, dass auch die extrem schlammigen Wege immer mehr abtrocknen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2008)

GN8 @All


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2008)

Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (12. Februar 2008)

Gute Nacht.


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2008)

Nacht!


----------



## wissefux (13. Februar 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

Moin, moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)




----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

guten morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

Moin Maggo, machste heute wieder in Security?


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

klaro. gefahr iss mein geschäft. hast du heut schon profiltiefe etc gecheckt? es könnte sein dass ich unangemeldet bei dir auf der matte stehe und ne ernsthafte kontrolle durchführe.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> klaro. gefahr iss mein geschäft. hast du heut schon profiltiefe etc gecheckt? es könnte sein dass ich unangemeldet bei dir auf der matte stehe und ne ernsthafte kontrolle durchführe.



 - Besuch' doch lieber erstmal Plastic Gerdrand


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

Bei 'ner Jungfrau Ascendent Jungfrau ist da wahrscheinlich nicht viel zu beanstanden


----------



## caroka (13. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> *@Caro, Mike und Missy (et alterum Plauscher):*
> 
> AprÃ¨s-Biken am Abend bei uns steht aber weiterhin
> 
> *@Caro (et alterum Plauscher): *Vllt. hast Du ja Lust am Samstag nachmittag eine Runde im Taunus mit mir zu fahren


AprÃ¨biken 
Taunusrunde weiÃ ich noch nicht. Lass uns Freitag mal telefonieren. 



wondermike schrieb:


> ApreÅ is gebongt. KH lÃ¤uft uns nicht weg.


Genau 



wahltho schrieb:


> Bei 'ner Jungfrau Ascendent Jungfrau ist da wahrscheinlich nicht viel zu beanstanden


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2008)

GutenMorgen 

So wieder besser, könnte fast schon wieder Bäume ausreissen, naja vielleicht ganz kleine


----------



## caroka (13. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich verhänge nie wieder im Büro: Als ich Nachhause kam fand ich im Briefkasten eine Einladung zu einem _ultimativen_ Ingwertee, wenn ich vor halb zehn Nachhause komme!!! Geschafft!



Die Nachbarin? 

oh, verda**t......
Moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2008)

und wieder stellt sich die Frage nach dem Gestühl


----------



## wartool (13. Februar 2008)

Wie schaut es heute ab 17 Uhr bei dem ein, oder anderen von Euch aus?

Bin am überlegen heute doch nicht Rad zu putzen, sondern ne Runde ab Steinbach über Hohemark, Saalburg, Herzberg und / oder Sandplacken - je nach Uhrzeit evtl auch trailig zurück zu drehen.

Hat evtl jemand Lust und Zeit? <- oder nen alternativen Routenvorschlag??


----------



## wissefux (13. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich verhänge nie wieder im Büro: Als ich Nachhause kam fand ich im Briefkasten eine Einladung zu einem _ultimativen_ Ingwertee, wenn ich vor halb zehn Nachhause komme!!! Geschafft!



glückwunsch  

aber warum warst du dann schon um 22.30 wieder hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (13. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> GutenMorgen
> 
> So wieder besser, könnte fast schon wieder Bäume ausreissen, naja vielleicht ganz kleine



Guten Morgen!

Nein, nein, laß` mal, sonst hetze ich den Idefix auf Dich!


----------



## Arachne (13. Februar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> glückwunsch
> 
> aber warum warst du dann schon um 22.30 wieder hier


----------



## Arachne (13. Februar 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> Wie schaut es heute ab 17 Uhr bei dem ein, oder anderen von Euch aus?
> 
> Bin am überlegen heute doch nicht Rad zu putzen, sondern ne Runde ab Steinbach über Hohemark, Saalburg, Herzberg und / oder Sandplacken - je nach Uhrzeit evtl auch trailig zurück zu drehen.
> 
> Hat evtl jemand Lust und Zeit? <- oder nen alternativen Routenvorschlag??



Lust schon, muß aber a*******.


----------



## caroka (13. Februar 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> Wie schaut es heute ab 17 Uhr bei dem ein, oder anderen von Euch aus?
> 
> Bin am überlegen heute doch nicht Rad zu putzen, sondern ne Runde ab Steinbach über Hohemark, Saalburg, Herzberg und / oder Sandplacken - je nach Uhrzeit evtl auch trailig zurück zu drehen.
> 
> Hat evtl jemand Lust und Zeit? <- oder nen alternativen Routenvorschlag??



Ist für mich 'ne schlechte Zeit.


----------



## Arachne (13. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und wieder stellt sich die Frage nach dem Gestühl



Meinst Du nach der Bereifung? Hier geht die Temperatur wieder jeden Tag ein wenig mehr in Richtung Spikes. Zumindest nachts.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

Heute war es deutlich kälter als gestern morgen *brrhh* und in fbh und Kelkheim waren die Strassen an einigen Stellen deutlich weiss....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

aber trotzdem


----------



## wissefux (13. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute war es deutlich kälter als gestern morgen *brrhh* und in fbh und Kelkheim waren die Strassen an einigen Stellen deutlich weiss....



 

du schläfst definitiv zu lang   

war heute genauso kalt wie gestern, sternenklarer himmel und nix weiß uff de gass ... so ab 6.30 uhr gab es halt einen kleinen temperatursturz


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2008)

Ich bin angemeldet 

http://de.stoeckli.ch/main/events/napfbikemarathon_2008

ist zwar nicht im Taunusplauscherland aber naja etwas Werbung ist nicht schlecht ..... Damit die Devicen in die Schweiz rollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Meinst Du nach der Bereifung? Hier geht die Temperatur wieder jeden Tag ein wenig mehr in Richtung Spikes. Zumindest nachts.


 
Bin zuerst mit dem ungespornten Ross los, hab mich dann aber doch nochmal umentschieden und das gespornte Ross gesattelt ...... Ein defekter Helm reicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> du schläfst definitiv zu lang



Das Gefühl hab' ich aber ganz und gar nicht 



wissefux schrieb:


> :war heute genauso kalt wie gestern, sternenklarer himmel und nix weiß uff de gass ... so ab 6.30 uhr gab es halt einen kleinen temperatursturz



Tja Du wohnst ja auch in den Niederungen, in den höheren Lagen von Kelkheim war es schon "weiss uff de gass" 

runter nach FFM war es auch leicht neblig und die Luft war sehr feucht. Ich hatte nachher Raureif am Helm, die Feuchtigkeit hat das Kältegefühl noch verstärkt, hab' mir gerade erstmal 'ne heisse Schokolade gezapft


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bin zuerst mit dem ungespornten Ross los, hab mich dann aber doch nochmal umentschieden und das gespornte Ross gesattelt ...... Ein defekter Helm reicht



Vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzellankiste


----------



## wartool (13. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ist für mich 'ne schlechte Zeit.



dann später ?? - alternativ würde ich Samstag nach der Schule (ab 15 Uhr) oder Sonntag egal, wann gerne ne Runde drehen... fährt da jemand von Euch in der genannten Gegend??


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)




----------



## Breezler (13. Februar 2008)

Moin zusammen, in Orschel wars heut morgen recht kalt und neblig.

Sollte mir doch noch ein paar Spikes zulegen. Ob sich das noch lohnt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Sollte mir doch noch ein paar Spikes zulegen. Ob sich das noch lohnt?



Ich glaube schon, dass sich das auch für diesen Winter u.U. noch lohnt ...

... spätestens im nächsten Winter brauchst Du sie aber dann wieder 


Tipp: Bau Dir gleich einen Extra-Laufradsatz auf, damit Du schnell wechseln kannst


----------



## Arachne (13. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich bin angemeldet
> 
> http://de.stoeckli.ch/main/events/napfbikemarathon_2008
> 
> ist zwar nicht im Taunusplauscherland aber naja etwas Werbung ist nicht schlecht ..... Damit die Devicen in die Schweiz rollen



Glaub` ich nicht. Auf der Seite steht, dass nur 2000 Starter zugelassen werden und das noch 2000 Plätze frei sind...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)




----------



## Arachne (13. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich bin angemeldet
> 
> http://de.stoeckli.ch/main/events/napfbikemarathon_2008
> 
> ist zwar nicht im Taunusplauscherland aber naja etwas Werbung ist nicht schlecht ..... Damit die Devicen in die Schweiz rollen



Welche Devices???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)




----------



## Arachne (13. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bin zuerst mit dem ungespornten Ross los, hab mich dann aber doch nochmal umentschieden und das gespornte Ross gesattelt ...... Ein defekter Helm reicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)




----------



## Arachne (13. Februar 2008)

Verkehrte Welt

Seitdem ich in WI a****** ist es schon ziemlich oft vorgekommen, dass ich vom strahlenden Sonnenschein zu Hause in den Nebel der Rheinebene fuhr. Heute fing der Nebel gleich in Hofheim an und lichtete sich ungefähr ab Delkenheim!  

Dabei war die Gefühlte Kälte zwar schlimmer als gestern, aber die Straßen waren im Bereich des Nebels nicht bereift. Das fing erst zwischen Delkenheim und Kastel an.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dabei war die Gefühlte Kälte zwar schlimmer als gestern, aber die Straßen waren im Bereich des Nebels nicht bereift. Das fing erst zwischen Delkenheim und Kastel an.



Im Bereich des Nebels waren die Wege bei mir auch nicht bereift, sondern oberhalb...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)




----------



## caroka (13. Februar 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> dann später ?? - alternativ würde ich Samstag nach der Schule (ab 15 Uhr) oder Sonntag egal, wann gerne ne Runde drehen... fährt da jemand von Euch in der genannten Gegend??



Werde mit Wahltho am Freitag zwecks Tour telefonieren, weiß aber noch nicht ob ich kann. Kannst mir Deine Handynr. zukommen lassen, dann kann ich Dir Bescheid geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Breezler (13. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaube schon, dass sich das auch für diesen Winter u.U. noch lohnt ...
> 
> ... spätestens im nächsten Winter brauchst Du sie aber dann wieder
> 
> ...



Dann werd ich am WE mal schauen gehn, wo ich so Dinger günstig herbekomme.

Und vor allem wo ich nen günstigen 1450er LRS herbekomme.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Werde mit Wahltho am Freitag zwecks Tour telefonieren, weiß aber noch nicht ob ich kann. Kannst mir Deine Handynr. zukommen lassen, dann kann ich Dir Bescheid geben.





Wir würden dann aber ab Kelkheim starten und müssten unterwegs einen Treffpunkt vereinbaren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Und vor allem wo ich nen günstigen 1450er LRS herbekomme.



Bei Felgenbremsen hast Du natürlich noch weniger Probleme mit der Kompatibilität der Laufradsätze. Bei Scheibenbremsen musst Du darauf achten, dass die Position der Bremssättel für beide Sätze passt, damit Du nicht bei jedem Wechsel nachjustieren musst...


----------



## wartool (13. Februar 2008)

@caroka  Du hast ne PM


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2008)

Was ist eigentlich mit Thomas los ..... hoffentlich sind da nicht irgendwelche Drogen im Spiel


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Glaub` ich nicht. Auf der Seite steht, dass nur 2000 Starter zugelassen werden und das noch 2000 Plätze frei sind...


 
Hab ja noch nicht gezahlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit Thomas los ..... hoffentlich sind da nicht irgendwelche Drogen im Spiel



Ich hab' heute morgen meine Medikamente zu Hause vergessen...


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Glaub` ich nicht. Auf der Seite steht, dass nur 2000 Starter zugelassen werden und das noch 2000 Plätze frei sind...


 
Hast dich angemeldet  mal ne schöne Spazierfahrt durchs Napfgebiet 

kommt da eigentlich der Napfkuchen her


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit Thomas los ..... hoffentlich sind da nicht irgendwelche Drogen im Spiel



Drogen 

Nur Koffein in hohen Dosen


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2008)




----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2008)

muss ich auch gleich mal los für


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2008)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)




----------



## Breezler (13. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


>





wahltho schrieb:


>





wahltho schrieb:


>





wahltho schrieb:


>





wahltho schrieb:


>





wahltho schrieb:


>



Langeweile?


----------



## Arachne (13. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Langeweile?



Typisch Kind: sucht Aufmerksamkeit...


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bei Felgenbremsen hast Du natürlich noch weniger Probleme mit der Kompatibilität der Laufradsätze. Bei Scheibenbremsen musst Du darauf achten, dass die Position der Bremssättel für beide Sätze passt, damit Du nicht bei jedem Wechsel nachjustieren musst...



es gibt so disc shims, die kannste aber benutzen wenns nicht passt. ist wie eine standard 6loch u-scheibe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (13. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> es gibt so disc shims, die kannste aber benutzen wenns nicht passt. ist wie eine standard 6loch u-scheibe.



ich hoffe, mit denen klappt die Anpassung meines 6-Loch-LRS an meinen Center Lock-LRS. Wenn bei letzterem allerdings die Scheibe schon weiter rechts steht als beim 6-Loch-LRS, hab` ich geloost...


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich hoffe, mit denen klappt die Anpassung meines 6-Loch-LRS an meinen Center Lock-LRS. Wenn bei letzterem allerdings die Scheibe schon weiter rechts steht als beim 6-Loch-LRS, hab` ich geloost...



nö, haste nicht. dann packste die shims einfach auf den anderen lrs. funktioniert auf alle fälle, iss halt bissi a*****.


----------



## Arachne (13. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> nö, haste nicht. dann packste die shims einfach auf den anderen lrs. funktioniert auf alle fälle, iss halt bissi a*****.



Ne, der andere LRS hat Center Lock. Glaube nicht, dass man da U-Scheiben unterlegen darf. Da würde dann ja diese Riffelung nicht greifen.


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

verstehe, es gibt aber im zweifelsfall noch die möglichkeit nen centerlock auf 6loch adapter zu nehmen.........wobei das in verbindung mit den neuen scheiben die dann fällig werden ne ziemlich teure angelegenheit wird. also doch hoffen dass es paßt.


----------



## Arachne (13. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> verstehe, es gibt aber im zweifelsfall noch die möglichkeit nen centerlock auf 6loch adapter zu nehmen.........wobei das in verbindung mit den neuen scheiben die dann fällig werden ne ziemlich teure angelegenheit wird. also doch hoffen dass es paßt.



Genau, zumindest erstmal.


----------



## wissefux (13. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tipp: Bau Dir gleich einen Extra-Laufradsatz auf, damit Du schnell wechseln kannst



tipp von mir : nimm ein altes rad, welches du eh nicht mehr fährst und mach da spikes drauf. für ein paar touren im winter ist das optimal. schneller wechseln geht net  

oh sorry, dreier-smilies sind wohl grade in


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> tipp von mir : nimm ein altes rad, welches du eh nicht mehr fährst und mach da spikes drauf. für ein paar touren im winter ist das optimal. schneller wechseln geht net
> 
> oh sorry, dreier-smilies sind wohl grade in


Joo kann ich bestätigen, Habe mein HT mit den Spikes bestückt und gut ist, Ich hasse dieses ewige rumgefummele mit den Laufrädern 

 3 x smilies *tststs*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> es gibt so disc shims, die kannste aber benutzen wenns nicht passt. ist wie eine standard 6loch u-scheibe.



Die sind von Syntace, hab ich auch zu Hause 

... aber zum Glück bisher nicht benötigt...

... bei mir sind jetzt fünf Laufradsätze über 4 Bikes voll kompatibel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> tipp von mir : nimm ein altes rad, welches du eh nicht mehr fährst und mach da spikes drauf. für ein paar touren im winter ist das optimal. schneller wechseln geht net



Sorry, Laufradwechsel dauert bei mir max. 10 Minuten, ist mir wesentlich lieber als meine Strecken dann mit einer alten Möhre zu fahren...

... optimales Material ist mir sehr wichtig, das Bike ist schliesslich eine Verlängerung meiner Beine


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> verstehe, es gibt aber im zweifelsfall noch die möglichkeit nen centerlock auf 6loch adapter zu nehmen.........wobei das in verbindung mit den neuen scheiben die dann fällig werden ne ziemlich teure angelegenheit wird. also doch hoffen dass es paßt.



Deshalb wenn möglich im Führpark alles kompatibel halten: Gleiche Naben, Bremsen, Schaltung etc...


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2008)

Naja alte Möhre ist relativ  

Ist ja kein Hollandrad sondern ein 2003er Cube HT von daher voll ok 

Da ich damit nur zu Arbeit und zuück fahre, je nach Routenwahl 1 h max ein Weg, geht das in Ordnung.

Habe auch mit der Ueberlegung gespielt einen 2ten LRS zu nehmen, aber dann wollte ich einen besseren, breiteren wie den den ich hab. Da aber sowohl die Mavic Crossmax oder aber die DT Swiss EX1750 über 1000 CHF liegen, war ich dafür zu knauserig 
ausserdem die Frage UST oder Schlauch (UST gibt es weder NN 2.4er noch Maxxis Minion 2.5) welche ich für mich nicht klären konnte. Also Spikes aufs HT und im Sommer kommen da Slicks rauf für die flachen Asphaltetappen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Naja alte Möhre ist relativ
> 
> Ist ja kein Hollandrad sondern ein 2003er Cube HT von daher voll ok :



Musst  Dich nicht immer angesprochen fühlen 

Ich hab' fux zitiert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

... zur Abwechselung mal 'nen Vierer-Smilie


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Langeweile?



Nö, Post-Schinderei


----------



## Roter Hirsch (13. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nö, Post-Schinderei



ES NERVT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Musst Dich nicht immer angesprochen fühlen
> 
> Ich hab' fux zitiert


 
Muss doch was für's Ranking tun


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die sind von Syntace, hab ich auch zu Hause
> 
> ... aber zum Glück bisher nicht benötigt...



Ich hab' vorne dreimal Tune King und einmal DT 240 - Die sind perfekt kompatibel, einmal hab' ich noch Shimano XT. Die passt soeben, schleift manchmal ganz leicht nach dem Einbau...

... Hinterradnaben sind ja 'eh alle Gleich..

... Bremsen sind vorne und hinten alle 183mm Hope

... nur das Vorderrad am Hel. FR ist Single, weil Steckachse und 203mm (Hope)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Muss doch was für's Ranking tun



Genau


----------



## Breezler (13. Februar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> tipp von mir : nimm ein altes rad, welches du eh nicht mehr fährst und mach da spikes drauf. für ein paar touren im winter ist das optimal. schneller wechseln geht net
> 
> oh sorry, dreier-smilies sind wohl grade in



Da ich armer Hund nur ein Bike habe erübrigt sich leider diese Möglichkeit  

Werd mich mal nach nem gleichartigen LRS umschauen. Ups brauch ja n 1480er, oder was gleich breites halt.  

Bin ja noch althergebrachter Felgenbremser


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Werd mich mal nach nem gleichartigen LRS umschauen. Ups brauch ja n 1480er, oder was gleich breites halt.



Ist m.E. in diesem Fall die beste Alternative, damit hast Du auch im Sommer dann die Flexibilität verschiedene Reifentypen vorzuhalten...



Breezler schrieb:


> Bin ja noch althergebrachter Felgenbremse



Mein Beileid


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Langeweile?





Arachne schrieb:


> Typisch Kind: sucht Aufmerksamkeit...





wahltho schrieb:


> Nö, Post-Schinderei



Hab' heute viele Telefonate, da ist das die ideale Hintergrundbeschäftigung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

... und schon wieder *Fett *selbstzitiert


----------



## Arachne (13. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Joo kann ich bestätigen, Habe mein HT mit den Spikes bestückt und gut ist, Ich hasse dieses ewige rumgefummele mit den Laufrädern
> 
> 3 x smilies *tststs*



Ich fummle super gerne!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich fummle super gerne!



Ich auch


----------



## Arachne (13. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Naja alte Möhre ist relativ
> 
> Ist ja kein Hollandrad sondern ein 2003er Cube HT von daher voll ok
> 
> ...



UST ist keine Frage, sondern kann nur das Ziel sein! Ich hab` es schon erreicht.  Den 2,5er Minnion gibt es selbstverständlich in UST!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

Kanntet Ihr das hier schon?

http://www.radroutenplaner.hessen.de/

P.S: Bitte jetzt nicht die Frage, ob das Teil auch alle Single Trails kennt


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


>





wahltho schrieb:


> Nö, Post-Schinderei





wahltho schrieb:


>





wahltho schrieb:


>





wahltho schrieb:


>


----------



## Arachne (13. Februar 2008)

Hatte eigentlich gehofft heute Mittag in Kurz fahren zu können.  War aber deutlich kühler, als gestern Mittag. Insgesamt so leicht diesig.


----------



## Arachne (13. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


>



Habe mir in der Mittagspause zwei leckere Käsesorten gekauft: Feuerkäse und Rauchkäse!  Ersterer hat eine deutlich schmeckbare Schärfe.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich fummle super gerne!


 
Ich auch aber nicht an toten Objekten. 

Sollten sie weniger als 3 Beine haben, den aufrechten Gang beherrschen, eine Sprache sprechen die ich verstehe und dazu noch möglichst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  sein fummele ich auch gerne


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> UST ist keine Frage, sondern kann nur das Ziel sein! Ich hab` es schon erreicht.  Den 2,5er Minnion gibt es selbstverständlich in UST!!!


 
ok uebersehen


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Kanntet Ihr das hier schon?
> 
> http://www.radroutenplaner.hessen.de/
> 
> P.S: Bitte jetzt nicht die Frage, ob das Teil auch alle Single Trails kennt


 
Kennt das Ding auch schmale Waldwege auf denen man nur hintereinander fahren kann


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

mhm
viel federweg für wenig geld???  aber wooo??


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kennt das Ding auch schmale Waldwege auf denen man nur hintereinander fahren kann


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hatte eigentlich gehofft heute Mittag in Kurz fahren zu können.  War aber deutlich kühler, als gestern Mittag. Insgesamt so leicht diesig.



Es ist verdammt schattig, ich war gerade zu einem Gespräch auf unserer Raucherterasse *brrrhhh*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2008)

Auf dem Kinderspielplatz gibt es diese kleinen Figuren auf denen man schaukeln kann


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich auch aber nicht an toten Objekten.
> 
> Sollten sie weniger als 3 Beine haben, den aufrechten Gang beherrschen, eine Sprache sprechen die ich verstehe und dazu noch möglichst
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich auch aber nicht an toten Objekten.



Ein Bike ist aber nichts totes, es ist etwas sehr lebendiges mit einem eigenen Charakter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Auf dem Kinderspielplatz gibt es diese kleinen Figuren auf denen man schaukeln kann


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


>



That's what the whole Plauscher-Fred is about


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> That's what the whole Plauscher-Fred is about


----------



## Arachne (13. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> That's what the whole Plauscher-Fred is about



Es gibt hier neben mir noch ein paar Plauscher, die sind da anderer Meinung als Du!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Februar 2008)

da scheint jemandem ja echt bös langweilig zu sein das hier 6 Seiten fast nur Smileys sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (13. Februar 2008)

So, ich weiß, es ist noch nicht ganz dunkel, ich traue mich aber trotzdem schon raus!  Bin erst 20 nach sieben fertig...


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> So, ich weiß, es ist noch nicht ganz dunkel, ich traue mich aber trotzdem schon raus!  Bin erst 20 nach sieben fertig...



dann is es dunkel


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

.


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> That's what the whole Plauscher-Fred is about



auch von mir muss hier ein eindeutiges FALSCH kommen. mit diesem käse haben sich ursprünglich mal ne handvoll leute zu ihrem gemeinsamen hobby und darüber hinaus zu den ein oder anderen gemeinsamen vorlieben bekannt. (milchtüten, keulen, roter um nur ein paar beispiele zu nennen.) wenn für dich das alles nur käse ist hast du entweder etwas in den falschen hals gekriegt oder einfach eine zu eindimensionale sicht der dinge.


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> auch von mir muss hier ein eindeutiges FALSCH kommen. mit diesem käse haben sich ursprünglich mal ne handvoll leute zu ihrem gemeinsamen hobby und darüber hinaus zu den ein oder anderen gemeinsamen vorlieben bekannt. (milchtüten, keulen, roter um nur ein paar beispiele zu nennen.) wenn für dich das alles nur käse ist hast du entweder etwas in den falschen hals gekriegt oder einfach eine zu eindimensionale sicht der dinge.



also käsekuchen z.B ist schon käse  *hust*


so is besser sonst glaubts noch jemand

oder doch so ???

also käsekuchen z.B ist schon käse


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> also käsekuchen z.B ist schon käse  *hust*
> 
> 
> so is besser sonst glaubts noch jemand
> ...



och man was laber ich eig für ne sche***


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2008)

Was habt ihr es denn so kalt in Germanien ...... 

Ist ja unglaublich *Kopfschüttel*

So jetzt mal schnell noch 



, dann 

 und zum Schluss noch


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

wäsche waschen, wäsche braten und dann aufhängen??? kommt mir seeeehr komisch vor.


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> wäsche waschen, wäsche braten und dann aufhängen??? kommt mir seeeehr komisch vor.



andere Länder, andere Sitten


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2008)

Hmmm stimmt jetzt wo du es sagst ....... 

dann doch lieber 

 und dann erst den Quatsch mit der Wäsche


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> andere Länder, andere Sitten



Hej sag nur nicht gegen diese Gastfreundliche Land in dem ich gedultet bin und einen amtlichen Ausländerausweis besitze


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2008)

Die Spinnen 

Jetzt läuft auf Radio Dunkle Welle 

Voyage Voayage von Desireless


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

also brätst du deine buxen jetzt nicht sondern grillst sie. macht sinn, dann enfalten sich die röstaromen besser.


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die Spinnen
> 
> Jetzt läuft auf Radio Dunkle Welle
> 
> Voyage Voayage von Desireless



pervers dunkle welle. haste die else mal gesehn???


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die Spinnen
> 
> Jetzt läuft auf Radio Dunkle Welle
> 
> Voyage Voayage von Desireless



 skandal


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

du kennst das doch gar nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2008)

und jetzt noch DuranDuran - Wild Boys *Kopfschüttel*


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2008)

ne nach dem Braten braucht man den Dreck nur ausklopfen


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und jetzt noch DuranDuran - Wild Boys *Kopfschüttel*



dass aber goil, vorallem das video!


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> du kennst das doch gar nicht



noooin!!
 


wer kennt das nicht?


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

ich dachte weil du sooooo jung und soooo abgeschieden...........


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

gibts radio in lenzhahn?


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> dass aber goil, vorallem das video!



lied gut
video... mhm geschmackssache, wie alles im leben


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> gibts radio in lenzhahn?



JA gibts  
un sogar 700er DSL  
d.h. auch internetradio


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

ok, ich korrigiere:

das video ist in anbetracht auf den technischen, finanziellen standard und die filmischen möglichkeiten zu dieser zeit ein absoluter meilenstein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ok, ich korrigiere:
> 
> das video ist in anbetracht auf den technischen, finanziellen standard und die filmischen möglichkeiten zu dieser zeit ein absoluter meilenstein.


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

700er dsl das ist ja schockierend schnell.


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> 700er dsl das ist ja schockierend schnell.



kannste mal sehn
in anbetracht auf den technischen, finanziellen standard  hier in Lenzhahn  ein absoluter meilenstein wenn ich mal ne k-frage löse


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

stefan, nächstes lied


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

iss die telekom besitzer von lenzhahn?


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

schade dass ich keinen roten hier hab, ne k frage lösen wär echt mal ne klasse sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> iss die telekom besitzer von lenzhahn?



inwiefern?


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2008)

Grauzone - Eisbär 

ein Klassiker meiner Jugend


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> schade dass ich keinen roten hier hab, ne k frage lösen wär echt mal ne klasse sache.



Ich hab noch einen  muss aber erst einen HappenPappen futtern sonst schaff ich das nicht mehr


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> inwiefern?



ajo, wenn du "nur" dsl 700 hast läßt das auf ne langsame leitung schließen und in diesem zusammenhang bringst du den verweis auf den technischen und finanziellen standard in lenzhahn. da die leitung aber ja telekom sache und nicht lenzhahn sache ist ging ich davon aus, dass die beides also deinen kleinen ort und doie leitung dort besitzen. iss aber auch egal.


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Grauzone - Eisbär
> 
> ein klassiker meiner Jugend



passe


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Grauzone - Eisbär
> 
> ein klassiker meiner Jugend



goil, iss glaub ich auch aus der frankfurter ecke produziert und verlegt oder?


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> passe



........ich möchte ein eisbär sein, am kalten polar. dann müßte ich nicht mehr schrein, alles wär so klar...........


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ajo, wenn du "nur" dsl 700 hast läßt das auf ne langsame leitung schließen und in diesem zusammenhang bringst du den verweis auf den technischen und finanziellen standard in lenzhahn. da die leitung aber ja telekom sache und nicht lenzhahn sache ist ging ich davon aus, dass die beides also deinen kleinen ort und doie leitung dort besitzen. iss aber auch egal.



müsst ich mich mal umhören   
es is einfach so...
wie so oft das ortsnetz gibt nicht mehr her...
un die telekom wills nicht ausbauen weil sich wahrscheinlich nicht lohnen würde


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

was diesen ganzen dancefloor, ebm, und später technogeschichte angeht hat die stadt hier ja echt so einiges auf dem kerbholz.


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> müsst ich mich mal umhören
> es is einfach so...
> wie so oft das ortsnetz gibt nicht mehr her...
> un die telekom wills nicht ausbauen weil sich wahrscheinlich nicht lohnen würde



bei vier teilnehmern in zwei häusern ja auch verständlich. andererseits könnt ihr es mal mit dem recht auf information versuchen. ich würd die "stadt" verklagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2008)

AmPoPo Wintergrillen auf schweizerisch 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/33763

Ich hoffe der Besitzer des Bildes ist mir nicht böse


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ........ich möchte ein eisbär sein, am kalten polar. dann müßte ich nicht mehr schrein, alles wär so klar...........



....Eisbären müssen nie weinen. ..... Eisbären müssen nie weinen. ....

.......Eisbär, Eisbär,..........
.....kaltes Eis, kaltes Eis,.............
.........Eisbär, Eisbär,.............


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> bei vier teilnehmern in zwei häusern ja auch verständlich. andererseits könnt ihr es mal mit dem recht auf information versuchen. ich würd die "stadt" verklagen.



Kenn einen Ort in der Nähe von Marburg (Hessen) die haben nur ISDN und bekommen kein DSL, nie, nimmer, nada, in Röhre gucken .....


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2008)

Prodigy - breathe


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ....Eisbären müssen nie weinen. ..... Eisbären müssen nie weinen. ....
> 
> .......Eisbär, Eisbär,..........
> .....kaltes Eis, kaltes Eis,.............
> .........Eisbär, Eisbär,.............



na also.


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> bei vier teilnehmern in zwei häusern ja auch verständlich. andererseits könnt ihr es mal mit dem recht auf information versuchen. ich würd die "stadt" verklagen.



naja information kommt ja nur halt langsam


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Prodigy - breathe



ach du geile shice. auch ein hammervideo und eines meiner lieblingsstücke von prodigy. wobei mir firestarter und poison noch besser gefallen hat. kennt jemand das erste album?


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

da warn die auch komisch, aber auf ne andere art......so mit neonfarben und peace zeichen etc.......


----------



## sfd (13. Februar 2008)

Ich muss einfach mal was loswerden. 

Es dreht sich um den Kauf eines neuen Fullies. Ich hab in Frankfurt und Umgebung einige Läden abgeklappert. Bin sogar noch Bonn gefahren zu H&S Discount, weil ich die Radon Bikes so geil fand...finde ich auch immer noch, allerdings verging mir bei der Freundlichkeit und Hilfsbereitschaft doch glatt die Laune. Keine Mühe gemacht. Das war dann auch schon ein schöner Ausflug..was solls. Brügelmann abgeklappert..eigentlich n schöner Laden..aber so n bissl wie ne Apotheke. Hatten auch nix gescheites da. Dann war ich im INTRA in Frankfurt Sossenheim...ohne Worte...solche Dummschwätzerei hab ich lang nicht erlebt. Und das Preis/leistungs Verhältnis ist mehr als schlecht. Anschließend bin ich in den Per Pedale gefahren, wo ich ein Steppenwolf betrachtet hab. Guter, freundlicher Service und kompetente Beratung. Morgen fahr ich was Probe. Anschließend noch auf die Bergerstrasse in Frankfurt gefahren zum Böttgens Radshop.. Unfassbar...der erste Laden, wo man richtig das Gefühl hat...da hat ja jemand Ahnung von dem was er sagt. Sehr guter Laden. Morgen teste ich da noch ein Ghost. 

Mein Tipp: Wenn ihr aus Frankfurt kommt..geht mal zu Böttgens. Da bekommt ihr was für euer Geld! (www.bikes.de)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Es gibt hier neben mir noch ein paar Plauscher, die sind da anderer Meinung als Du!





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> da scheint jemandem ja echt bös langweilig zu sein das hier 6 Seiten fast nur Smileys sind





Maggo schrieb:


> auch von mir muss hier ein eindeutiges FALSCH kommen. mit diesem käse haben sich ursprünglich mal ne handvoll leute zu ihrem gemeinsamen hobby und darüber hinaus zu den ein oder anderen gemeinsamen vorlieben bekannt. (milchtüten, keulen, roter um nur ein paar beispiele zu nennen.) wenn für dich das alles nur käse ist hast du entweder etwas in den falschen hals gekriegt oder einfach eine zu eindimensionale sicht der dinge.



N'abend Leute, bin gerade vom ausgiebigen Biken zurück 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich bin etwas erstaunt über die Aufregung aber bitte macht mal etwas langsam 

Ich glaube ich bin etwas falsch verstanden worden und habe mich vllt. auch etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt 

Ich habe natürlich nicht gemeint, dass der Plausch-Fred und das was hier schreiben Käse ist. Ich habe nur sagen wollen, dass es hier immer schon sehr viel um Blödelei und Unsinn, das meinte ich mit Käse, ging. Natürlich schreiben wir hier auch andere Dinge 

Ich bin zur Zeit eben in jeder Hinsicht absolut bester Laune und zum Scherzen aufgelegt - liegt an privaten und beruflichen Faktoren und wahrscheinlich am nahenden Frühling. Anderen wie z.b. Caro geht es zur Zeit ja ähnlich .

Das mit den Smilies habe ich wie bereits gesagt heute nur so im Hintegrund gemacht. Letztes Jahr hatten wir alle hier um einen einzelnen Smilie, nämlich den hier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  eine ähnliche Hype. Da haben wir auch aus reinem Spass an der Freud seitenweise Posts mit diesem Smilie gefüllt und keiner hat sich aufgeregt...

Also Leute: Nichts für ungut - Ich hab' Euch alle lieb


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

geh ruhig auch mal zu hibike nach kronberg. bei brügelmann würde ICH nie ein rad kaufen. die sind mir etwas suspekt und freundlich sindse auch nicht gerade. wenn du allerdings bis nach bonn gefahren bist biste ja bereit nen größeren radius in kauf zu nehmen. ich würde also auch noch den mountains too mit wohl einer der besten werkstätten in ffm empfehlen. ansonsten halt vielleicht auch noch den mainbike in ffm.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2008)

Ist auch glaube ich etwas in der Bike Bravo .... wegen Räder und deren verschiedenen Einsatzzwecke ....

Wenn du nach Radon schaust kannst du ja auch mal nach Cube schauen. Habe mein AMS126/K24 jetzt seit knapp einem Jahr und ca 4500 km und bin sehr zufrieden. Bisher noch kein Problem und das bei eher keiner Pflege .....


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

genau, ausserdem hat cube ein sehr ausgedehntes händlernetz. hier in der ecke gibts derer mindestens einen. wenn du mal im urlaub bist und ein schaltauge brauchst wirste froh sein wenn der was da hat.


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

wollt ihr nicht oder könnt ihr nicht??


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

z.b wegen ner zu langen leitung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

jo


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend Leute, bin gerade vom ausgiebigen Biken zurück
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch Frühlingsgefühle .... 



Aber Caro sagte noch was von einem Fred oder kleinem Italiener, aber da will ich dir mal nichts unterstellen


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

also nein


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

also ... hä
ach ka


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Auch Frühlingsgefühle ....



Hmmm in der Schweiz hab ich noch keine Frühlingsgefühle entdecken können    

Will auch so was 



*Ummmppfff*


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

jo
frühlingsgefühle....
wenn de von denen gepackt wurdest isses aus 
dann fliegste nur über trails 
und was sonst noch so is


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

also nein was?


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2008)

so mein erstes Selbstzitat


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

frühlingsgefühle haben bei mir zu dem zeitpunkt eingesetzt als ich zum ersten mal im hellen von der anstalt nach hause gefahren bin.


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> so mein erstes Selbstzitat



geil. ich mach gleich auch mal eins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hmmm in der Schweiz hab ich noch keine Frühlingsgefühle entdecken können
> 
> Will auch so was
> 
> ...



hier sin auch keine


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> geil. ich mach gleich auch mal eins.



krass.


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hier sin auch keine



oje mädls sin zu dieser zeit besonder zickig


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> oje mädls sin zu dieser zeit besonder zickig





--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hier sin auch keine



yeah ich räum voll ab


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

zu welcher zeit? wenn du sie so behandelst wie sies verdient haben gibts keinen grund zickig zu sein.


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> oje mädls sin zu dieser zeit besonder zickig





--bikerider-- schrieb:


> yeah ich räum voll ab





--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hier sin auch keine



ich nenn mich gleich der selbstzitierer


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> zu welcher zeit? wenn du sie so behandelst wie sies verdient haben gibts keinen grund zickig zu sein.



ich behandel se ja nicht  
man unter 20 jahren sin die standartmäßig zickig


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich nenn mich gleich der selbstzitierer



thomas ich mach dir konkurrenz wenn ich will


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> thomas ich mach dir konkurrenz wenn ich will



nehm dich in acht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

huuuuhuuuu echo...
wo seid ihrn jetzt alle ?


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2008)

so geh mal zu meiner Vesper mit lecker schweizer Käse und einem Roten aus der Toscana *dumdiduu*

Bis später zur K-Frage


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

alle weg


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> so geh mal zu meiner Vesper mit lecker schweizer Käse und einem Roten aus der Toscana *dumdiduu*
> 
> Bis später zur K-Frage




später???


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

juchu ich schreibe mit mir allein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> thomas ich mach dir konkurrenz wenn ich will



Ich bitte drum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> juchu ich schreibe mit mir allein



ich schreibe doch nicht mit mir allein


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)




----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

ich überlege stark ob ich nochmal schnell inn subbermggt faah unn en roode kaaf. de lugga iss ja aach noch ned hier.


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich überlege stark ob ich nochmal schnell inn subbermggt faah unn en roode kaaf. de lugga iss ja aach noch ned hier.



willst dus riskieren die k-frage zu versäumen   

mach nur


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

knappe 130 posts a 3 leute macht 40 posts pro mann und die nur alle 30 sekunden heißt das es frühestens in 20mins um was geht. das schaff ich.


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

fahr langsam 
aus 2erlei hinsicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

Smilies wollt Ihr ja nicht


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Smilies wollt Ihr ja nicht



in maßen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> in maßen



Das war letztes Jahr aber noch anders


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das war letztes Jahr aber noch anders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

so, zurück. die ham echt ne bescheidene auswahl !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das war letztes Jahr aber noch anders



... do you remember?


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

der war damals ja auch och brandheiß und suuperneu.


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

achso, wer nen fernseher in seiner nähe hat:

RTL sucht den megaidioten, die castings sind saugoil.


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> achso, wer nen fernseher in seiner nähe hat:
> 
> RTL sucht den megaidioten, die castings sind saugoil.



jawoll

bin mal kurz weg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> der war damals ja auch och brandheiß und suuperneu.



Die Smilies die ich ausgegraben hab' sind auch alle brandheiss und superneu...


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

ein lieber mensch hat mir zum geburtstag das fußteil zu meinem poäng sessel geschenkt. auch ne geile sache das.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

Z.b.:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

und der hier erst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

Ein ganz seltener Smilie


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Smilies die ich ausgegraben hab' sind auch alle brandheiss und superneu...



 die sind shice.





der ist der einzig ware


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

Meinst Du echt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

ok überzeugt


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2008)

Ihr Spammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

holz auf holz 

nur die gitarre tat mit leid


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ihr Spammer



Wir sind doch alle irgendwie Spammer, nur jeder tut's auf seine Weise


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir sind doch alle irgendwie Spammer, nur jeder tut's auf seine Weise



welche weise worte von so einem weisen mann


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> welche weise worte von so einem weisen mann



Komm' Du mal in mein Alter


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2008)

103


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> holz auf holz
> 
> nur die gitarre tat mit leid



der typ iss doch noch einer derjenigen die da zum spaß hingehehn und somit noch auf der seite der cooleren....


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)




----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Komm' Du mal in mein Alter



komm du mal in seins.


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> der typ iss doch noch einer derjenigen die da zum spaß hingehehn und somit noch auf der seite der cooleren....


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


>



genau, alles aus holz. sogar die gummistiefel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> genau, alles aus holz. sogar die gummistiefel.


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


>



soweit wollen wir mal nicht gehn. trotzdem irgendwie ein idiot, nur halt einer der besseren superdeppen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> komm du mal in seins.



Werd' im nächsten Leben drauf achten


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> soweit wollen wir mal nicht gehn. trotzdem irgendwie ein idiot, nur halt einer der besseren superdeppen.



  du triffst die sache immer auf den punkt


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Werd' im nächsten Leben drauf achten



guter plan!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> genau, alles aus holz. sogar die gummistiefel.



(C) by Plastic Gerdrand


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> (C) by Plastic Gerdrand



nö, (c) by some soundtechnician i'm working with.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> nö, (c) by some soundtechnician i'm working with.



Aha also ein Plagiat


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

90


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

ich meine 87


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

Ça Plane Pour Moi, Ça Plane Pour Moi,

Ça Plane Pour Moi, Moi, Moi, Moi


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Aha also ein Plagiat



ja, das ist übrigens auch derjenige bei dem ich zuerst sprüche wie :
"ey kollege, kameradschaft heißt nicht dass der kamerad schafft!" geprägt hat. keine sorge, ich war nicht gemeint.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> "ey kollege, kameradschaft heißt nicht dass der kamerad schafft!"



 Merken müssen ich mir


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

83


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)




----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2008)

Private Investigations


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

Wehe jetzt nennt mich noch einer Spammer!


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2008)

Wär es rät bekommt ne Baggerfahrt durch die Eifel 
Eifel ist da Bagger muss man selbst besorgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Private Investigations



Love over Gold


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Love over Gold



Dire Straits


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

... ich bin der fetteste Selbstzitierer vor dem Herrn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

75


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

und


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

73


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

Wie gesagt: Wehe es sagt noch einer Spammer zu mir heute abend ...


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

morgen dürfen wir es also wiedèr ????


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> morgen dürfen wir es also wiedèr ????



Klar - Wir sind alle Spammer - Nur nicht so kurz vor der K-Frage D


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

69


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

iss nicht kurz davor. meine berechnungen vorhin waren dann doch sehr optimistisch bzgl 20minutos.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

Ihr macht ja auch nicht richtig mit ihr Flaschen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

... ich krieg deswegen gleich nen Anschi§§ von Almut..


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

... und von Euch einen wegen der Smilies


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ich krieg deswegen gleich nen Anschi§§ von Almut..



warum?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

... dabei geht's mir nur saugut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> warum?



Weil ich hier so schei§§endrecklange vor dem schei§§endreck PC hocke..


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

... und mit Euch Spacken sinnlos rumposte ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

... und wisst Ihr was...


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

du bist doch ein erwaxener mann! außerdem steht sie doch bestimmt eh auf dem stepper.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> du bist doch ein erwaxener mann! außerdem steht sie doch bestimmt eh auf dem stepper.



2 x daneben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

... sie räumt gerade das Bügelbrett weg..


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

... musste einfach mal sein...


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

dann gib ihr ne andere aufgabe. wie issn mim arm?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

53


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

ich wüßt gern mal was mim iggy iss.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> dann gib ihr ne andere aufgabe. wie issn mim arm?



Besser, aber Quote vom Krankengymnasten ist 'nen halbes Jahr bis wieder voll beweglich


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

so ich mach mal wieder mit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich wüßt gern mal was mim iggy iss.



... und mit dem Stefan...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich wüßt gern mal was mim iggy iss.



HIER!!! *ruf*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

... ich will heute noch die Baggerfahrt durch die Eifel geliefert kriegen...


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

jetzt kommt doch die heiße phase


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

den hab ich nicht verstanden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

45


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

so bio is jetzt auch so gut wie fertig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> den hab ich nicht verstanden.



Private Investigations -> Love over Gold -> Dire Straits -> Baggerfahrt durch die Eifel


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

kann mal einer beim fux anrufen? moije heißts wieder wir wären unfair oder irgendwie anders böse zu ihm dass er nicht mitmachen darf.


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

vllt kommt morgen ja meine MZ wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Private Investigations -> Love over Gold -> Dire Straits -> Baggerfahrt durch die Eifel



da bin ich zu jung für.


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

37


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

.. ihr flaumt mich hier an als Plauscher-Missversteher und ich riskier' Stress mit der Gattin für Euch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Private Investigations





mzaskar schrieb:


> Wär es rät bekommt ne Baggerfahrt durch die Eifel
> Eifel ist da Bagger muss man selbst besorgen





wahltho schrieb:


> Love over Gold





wahltho schrieb:


> Dire Straits





wahltho schrieb:


> ... ich bin der fetteste Selbstzitierer vor dem Herrn



Jetzt klar?


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

sag ihr nen schönen gruß und mach ihr nen zweitaccount. dann gehts hier auch voran.


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

morgen die ersten stunden mathe *vorbegeisterungsprudel*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

... der Fux der knackt jetzt schon seit zwei Stunden ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

... da kannste jetzt nicht mehr anrufen...


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

la le lu nur dem mann im mond schaut zu.....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

... kannste echt nicht bringen...


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

diese verdammten 30 sec


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

... kannste das nicht...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> diese verdammten 30 sec



das sachste was, ich bin für real-time, low latency chat systeme...


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

was


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

... das ist die Zukunft...


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

... jeder mit 1 Gigabit Direktanschluss


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

nur noch 22


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

... nicht so 'nen Post-Netting shice wie hier...


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> morgen die ersten stunden mathe *vorbegeisterungsprudel*



stell dich nicht so an. ich hab morgen acht stunden gefahrstoffe flurförderzeuge gefährdungsanalysen etc. gestern war ein beamter von der gewerbeaufsicht da, das war mal ein richtiger beamter.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)




----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

in deutsch lesen wir grade woyzeck von georg büchner..... wer denkt sich sowas aus


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

am popo beamte:

treffen sich zwei beamte aufm gang, sagt der eine zum anderen:"kansste auch nicht schlafen?"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

so Leute fertisch machen


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> stell dich nicht so an. ich hab morgen acht stunden gefahrstoffe flurförderzeuge gefährdungsanalysen etc. gestern war ein beamter von der gewerbeaufsicht da, das war mal ein richtiger beamter.



so langsam das er morgrn nochmal kommen muss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

... und immer dran denken ich hab' Euch alle lieb


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> in deutsch lesen wir grade woyzeck von georg büchner..... wer denkt sich sowas aus



was e glück hab ich kein abi gemacht. zwölf jahre in der schule und trotzdem nur mittlere reife, es hat nicht sollen sein.


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> am popo beamte:
> 
> treffen sich zwei beamte aufm gang, sagt der eine zum anderen:"kansste auch nicht schlafen?"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

Was war denn das


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so langsam das er morgrn nochmal kommen muss?



die sinn die ganz woch da. am frei-tag iss früh schluss und es geht ans meer.


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> was e glück hab ich kein abi gemacht. zwölf jahre in der schule und trotzdem nur mittlere reife, es hat nicht sollen sein.



mhm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

Automatische Post-Verdreifachung?


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was war denn das



was war was?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

so gleich


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Automatische Post-Verdreifachung?



na klar


----------



## wondermike (13. Februar 2008)

N'Abend.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

schau mal die Posts oben


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

gut ding will weile haben.....


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

und?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

jetzt


----------



## wondermike (13. Februar 2008)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

.shit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

Glückwunsch Iggi


----------



## wondermike (13. Februar 2008)

Mist.


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)




----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

tja, dann hätten wir das auch geschafft. ich geh pennen.........

achso:glückwunsch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

Jetzt dürft ihr mich wieder Spammer nennen...

... und denkt dran ich hab' Euch alle lieb


----------



## wondermike (13. Februar 2008)

Ob ich's je schaffe?


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Iggi



merci


die letzte k.frage im alten fred un die erste im neuen... ziel erreicht 


ich setzt mioch zu ruh un genies die rente


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> merci
> 
> 
> die letzte k.frage im alten fred un die erste im neuen... ziel erreicht
> ...



Ok - dafür machst Du jetzt die komplette K-Fragenauswertung im alten Thread für den neuen Plauscher-Statistik-Fred


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ob ich's je schaffe?



was hasten du für ne i-net verbindung ....   


langsamer als 700er dsl bestimmt net oder ?


----------



## wondermike (13. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


>



Ich sach nur: 34.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich setzt mioch zu ruh un genies die rente



Goil - nahtloser Übergang von der Schule in die Rente


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

Aber einer muss noch:


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ok - dafür machst Du jetzt die komplette K-Fragenauswertung im alten Thread für den neuen Plauscher-Statistik-Fred



eeeem ich glaub ich geh morgen doch nochmal in die schule


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (13. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> was hasten du für ne i-net verbindung ....
> 
> 
> langsamer als 700er dsl bestimmt net oder ?



Ich muss das alles mit 'ner Taschenlampe in ein langes dunkles Rohr reinmorsen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich muss das alles mit 'ner Taschenlampe in ein langes dunkles Rohr reinmorsen.



 mensch dann kommt ja bald das MODEM *tusch*


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2008)

Kaum bildet man sich wird hier di K-Frage gelöst



wahltho schrieb:


> ... sie räumt gerade das Bügelbrett weg..


Du machst Spinning auf dem Bügelbrett  


wahltho schrieb:


> ... und mit dem Stefan...


Arte - Bericht ueber die Falklandinseln (Maliven) und den Krieg Anfang der 80er



wahltho schrieb:


> ... ich will heute noch die Baggerfahrt durch die Eifel geliefert kriegen...


Steht alles im Kleingedruckten 



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> und?



Glückwunsch Iggi
... nun mach mal die Auswertung 



wahltho schrieb:


> GN8



GN8 Thomas und Grüsse an Almut ... PS Jacke ist angekommen


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2008)

so meine lieben leutchen...
iggi verzieht sich jetzt in die falle 
damit ich morgen fit bin un 34 Wpps holen kann *hust*


 gn8 @ all


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:
			
		

> Steht alles im Kleingedruckten



War aber doch richtig:

Private Investigations, Love over Gold, Dire Straits

oder?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Grüsse an Almut ... PS Jacke ist angekommen



1. Mach ich - Grüsse zurück, 2. Supi


----------



## wondermike (13. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so meine lieben leutchen...
> iggi verzieht sich jetzt in die falle
> damit ich morgen fit bin un 34 Wpps holen kann *hust*
> 
> ...



Mach das.  

Wir glauben alle fest an Dich. Enttäusch' uns jetzt bloß nicht!


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> War aber doch richtig:
> 
> Private Investigations, Love over Gold, Dire Straits
> 
> oder?



Juup war richtig ... ein Dire Streets Klassiker zu beginn der Zeiten der kleinen Silberscheiben


----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2008)

Moin, weiß noch nicht, ob ich die letzten 20 Seiten nochmal nachlesen werde. Der Informationsgehalt unseres Freds hat in den letzten Tagen doch ziemlich nachgelassen. Eines Kommentares werde ich mich aber wohl kaum enthalten können!  Heute Abend aber nicht mehr.

Gute Nacht!


----------



## hankpank (14. Februar 2008)

die erste katze die sich von einem hund ****en lässt hab ich in polen gesehen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

Moin 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Juup war richtig ... ein Dire Streets Klassiker zu beginn der Zeiten der kleinen Silberscheiben



Meine erste CD in 1985


----------



## Breezler (14. Februar 2008)

Moin zusammen

kalt und neblig in Hessens Wäldern.
Die Rehe sieht man kaum, wenn sie einem vorm Rad auftauchen.
In Iseburscher Stadtwald scheinen die mich schon zu kennen, die treten inzwischen nur noch zur Seite um mich durchzulassen, anstatt panisch abzuhauen


----------



## caroka (14. Februar 2008)

Moin moin,

ich hab nicht alles gelesen.  War was wichtiges?


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Moin zusammen
> 
> kalt und neblig in Hessens Wäldern.
> Die Rehe sieht man kaum, wenn sie einem vorm Rad auftauchen.
> In Iseburscher Stadtwald scheinen die mich schon zu kennen, die treten inzwischen nur noch zur Seite um mich durchzulassen, anstatt panisch abzuhauen



2 oder 4 Beinige 



caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ich hab nicht alles gelesen.  War was wichtiges?



Aber natürlich ist es wichtig alles zu lesen, der Informationsgehalt dieses Fred´s und die Tragödien die sich darin abspielen kann man nicht einfach mit der kurzen Frage "War was wichtges" abtun


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen hier ist es ganz schön schattig *brrrrr* 

und wieder stellt sich die Mutter aller Fragen


----------



## Maggo (14. Februar 2008)

moin kinners, ich mach mich mal ab zur "ausbildungsstätte".


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2008)

Was gibt es Heute? Baugrubenabsicherung und Sicherung von Höhenarbeitsplätzen


----------



## wissefux (14. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> kann mal einer beim fux anrufen? moije heißts wieder wir wären unfair oder irgendwie anders böse zu ihm dass er nicht mitmachen darf.



genau  keiner hat angerufen    



wahltho schrieb:


> ... der Fux der knackt jetzt schon seit zwei Stunden ...



irrtum. hatte voll stress mit so nem blöden windoof-laptop. das hat mir den ganzen nachmittag und abend gekostet.
zum glück hat sich die kiste irgendwie selbst geheilt   , während verzweifelt und vor allem erfolglos auf anderen diversen rechnern weitergerödelt wurde   
kaum aufgegeben und heimgekehrt, hatte sich der laptop regeneriert, selbst neu gebootet und alles hat wieder geklappt   

hatte ich schon mal erwähnt, wie sehr ich meinen apple


----------



## Breezler (14. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> 2 oder 4 Beinige



Um die Uhrzeit verirrt sich noch nichts zweibeiniges im Wald offensichtlich  



mzaskar schrieb:


> Was gibt es Heute? Baugrubenabsicherung und Sicherung von Höhenarbeitsplätzen



Wann werden denn endlich freiwillige Brandopfer gesucht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. Februar 2008)

gabs eigentlich auf den letzten 10 seiten mehr als die 2 x "fux", die ich im überschallüberflug entdeckt habe


----------



## wissefux (14. Februar 2008)

glückwunsch dem ersten k-fragen bezwinger des neuen freds !  

war aber auch ohne meine anwesenheit leichtes spiel


----------



## wissefux (14. Februar 2008)

boahh krass eijj, bin ja im ranking voll abgerutscht


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> genau  keiner hat angerufen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apple rules


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> glückwunsch dem ersten k-fragen bezwinger des neuen freds !
> 
> war aber auch ohne meine anwesenheit leichtes spiel



Die haben mich erst in Sicherheit gewiegelt, dass es wohl noch länger geht und schwupps haben sie die K-Frage eingetütet


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2008)

Stimmt ..... wieso hat der Gerd so wenig und der Thomas so viele Postings .....

Wahrscheinlich war Gerd wieder Tee tinken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2008)

so mach mich mal auf den Acker.... nee natürlich auf mein silbern glänzendes Streitross 

Bis später ....

Apple rules


----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2008)

Morsche, sieht wirklich frisch aus da draußen.


----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Stimmt ..... wieso hat der Gerd so wenig und der Thomas so viele Postings .....
> 
> Wahrscheinlich war Gerd wieder Tee tinken



Ich hatte eine noch nettere Beschäftigung!  Vielleicht komme ich aber ja nochmal zum Nachlesen...


----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2008)

...im Moment stellt sich für mich erstmal die Frage, wie komme ich auf`s Rad...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Stimmt ..... wieso hat der Gerd so wenig und der Thomas so viele Postings .....
> 
> Wahrscheinlich war Gerd wieder Tee tinken



Ich hab' mich für den Fred aufgeopfert und deswegen sogar Stress mit meiner besseren Hälfte riskiert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ich hab nicht alles gelesen.  War was wichtiges?



Nicht wirklich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich



... also eigentlich wie immer


----------



## Maggo (14. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Apple rules



mittlerweile bin ich soweit dass ich das selbst glaube und da gibts auch schon die erste frage an die experten. lohnt der kauf eines älteren g4 i book? wie schnell muss der professor sein, wieviel ram um vernünftig a**** zu können?


----------



## Maggo (14. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was gibt es Heute? Baugrubenabsicherung und Sicherung von Höhenarbeitsplätzen



gerade gabs erstmal "richtiger umgang mit lasten" (im bezug auf den eigenen körper.)


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' mich für den Fred aufgeopfert und deswegen sogar Stress mit meiner besseren Hälfte riskiert



Wenn sie Dich dafür in den A.... treten würde, wäre wenigstens etwas Positives dabei entstanden..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (14. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> mittlerweile bin ich soweit dass ich das selbst glaube und da gibts auch schon die erste frage an die experten. lohnt der kauf eines älteren g4 i book? wie schnell muss der professor sein, wieviel ram um vernünftig a**** zu können?



Ich empfehle eine ausgiebige kalte Dusche und danach festes Abreiben mit einem kratzigen Handtuch. Dann geht das vorbei. Wenn das nicht hilft, kann ich schonmal den Exorzisten anrufen.


----------



## Maggo (14. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich empfehle eine ausgiebige kalte Dusche und danach festes Abreiben mit einem kratzigen Handtuch. Dann geht das vorbei. Wenn das nicht hilft, kann ich schonmal den Exorzisten anrufen.



äh, wie meinen?


----------



## Maggo (14. Februar 2008)

gerade war gehörschutz dran!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich empfehle eine ausgiebige kalte Dusche und danach festes Abreiben mit einem kratzigen Handtuch. Dann geht das vorbei. Wenn das nicht hilft, kann ich schonmal den Exorzisten anrufen.


----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> gerade gabs erstmal "richtiger umgang mit lasten" (im bezug auf den eigenen körper.)



aha, da haben sie doch bestimmt Rad fahren für empfohlen, oder?


----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich empfehle eine ausgiebige kalte Dusche und danach festes Abreiben mit einem kratzigen Handtuch. Dann geht das vorbei. Wenn das nicht hilft, kann ich schonmal den Exorzisten anrufen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> gerade war gehörschutz *dran*!



dran oder drin???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


>



 Oh - entschuldigt bitte, schon wieder drei Smilies


----------



## Breezler (14. Februar 2008)

Ohje Ohje, mein Kieferchirurg-Termin nähert sich unaufhaltsam.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich mach mir jetzt schon in die Hose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2008)

Es ist zwar noch kein Winterwonderland, aber die bereiften Pflanzen und die geringe Sichtweite zaubern eine wundervolle Atmosphäre! 

Spannung erzeugt die geringe Sichtweite allerdings beim Überqueren von Schnellstraßen...


----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Ohje Ohje, mein Kieferchirurg-Termin nähert sich unaufhaltsam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Generalsanierung?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Ohje Ohje, mein Kieferchirurg-Termin nähert sich unaufhaltsam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was steht denn an?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Es ist zwar noch kein Winterwonderland, aber die bereiften Pflanzen und die geringe Sichtweite zaubern eine wundervolle Atmosphäre! .



Ich hatte heute morgen tlw. den Eindruck eines leicht eingeschränkten Sichtfeldes, weil sich überall, also auch rund um die Augen(-brauen) reif gebildet hat...


----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute morgen tlw. den Eindruck eines leicht eingeschränkten Sichtfeldes, weil sich überall, also auch rund um die Augen(-brauen) reif gebildet hat...



So stark hat sich der Nebel während meiner Fahrt nicht niedergeschlagen.


----------



## Breezler (14. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Generalsanierung?





wahltho schrieb:


> Was steht denn an?



Aufgrund durchgehender Zahntaschenentzündungen müssen wohl zwei Weisheitszähne weichen.  Der eine wächst eh schon schief und drückt auf die nächsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Breezler (14. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Es ist zwar noch kein Winterwonderland, aber die bereiften Pflanzen und die geringe Sichtweite zaubern eine wundervolle Atmosphäre!
> 
> Spannung erzeugt die geringe Sichtweite allerdings beim Überqueren von Schnellstraßen...



Auf Waldwegen war auch so gut wie nichts zu sehen, trotz gescheiter Beleuchtung. Sieht cool aus wenn das Licht aus dem Nebel zurückgeworfen wird.



wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute morgen tlw. den Eindruck eines leicht eingeschränkten Sichtfeldes, weil sich überall, also auch rund um die Augen(-brauen) reif gebildet hat...



Du wirst doch nicht schwitzen beim biken?  
Ging mir aber genauso. Augen, Helm, Jacke


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2008)

Biken .... Schwitzen ----- muss das sein


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hatte eine noch nettere Beschäftigung!  ........


 
Hopp nur keine falsche Scheu an den Tag legen, bin ein guter zu Hörer oder Leser 

Bleibt alles in der Familie


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Aufgrund durchgehender Zahntaschenentzündungen müssen wohl zwei Weisheitszähne weichen.  Der eine wächst eh schon schief und drückt auf die nächsten.



Dacht' ich mir fast schon, dass es sich um Weisheitszähne handelt. Die Zahntaschenentzündungen kenne ich. Bei mir wurden die beiden auf der linken Seite gezogen, weil nicht ausreichend Platz war, ging aber problemlos, weil sie normal 'rausgewachsen waren...

... alles Gute jedenfalls


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Du wirst doch nicht schwitzen beim biken?
> Ging mir aber genauso. Augen, Helm, Jacke



Heute habe ich so gut wie nicht geschwitzt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hopp nur keine falsche Scheu an den Tag legen, bin ein guter zu Hörer oder Leser
> 
> Bleibt alles in der Familie



.. vor allen Dingen: Was kann wichtiger sein, als K-Fragen zu lösen


----------



## wissefux (14. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> mittlerweile bin ich soweit dass ich das selbst glaube und da gibts auch schon die erste frage an die experten. lohnt der kauf eines älteren g4 i book? wie schnell muss der professor sein, wieviel ram um vernünftig a**** zu können?



pn


----------



## Maggo (14. Februar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> pn



merci.


----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hopp nur keine falsche Scheu an den Tag legen, bin ein guter zu Hörer oder Leser
> 
> Bleibt alles in der Familie


----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Biken .... Schwitzen ----- muss das sein



Für mich eindeutig ja! Sieh das Gute: Die Poren werden durchgespült...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Aufgrund durchgehender Zahntaschenentzündungen müssen wohl zwei Weisheitszähne weichen.  Der eine wächst eh schon schief und drückt auf die nächsten.



Als meine beiden unteren kamen, entzündeten sich dort auch die Taschen böse. Ausgewachsen haben sie mir keine Probleme mehr bereitet.


----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> .. vor allen Dingen: Was kann wichtiger sein, als K-Fragen zu lösen



Natürlich nichts! Aus Höflichkeit kann man sich allerdings davon ablenken lassen...


----------



## Breezler (14. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dacht' ich mir fast schon, dass es sich um Weisheitszähne handelt. Die Zahntaschenentzündungen kenne ich. Bei mir wurden die beiden auf der linken Seite gezogen, weil nicht ausreichend Platz war, ging aber problemlos, weil sie normal 'rausgewachsen waren...
> 
> ... alles Gute jedenfalls



Danke schonmal, dann bin ich ja guter Hoffnung


----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Das mit den Smilies habe ich wie bereits gesagt heute nur so im Hintegrund gemacht. Letztes Jahr hatten wir alle hier um einen einzelnen Smilie, nämlich den hier
> 
> 
> ...



Hier hast Du eigentlich alles schön zusammengefaßt. 

In diesem Fall hatten sich einige Leute aus diesem Thema einen Spaß gemacht und sind dabei zumindest teilweise aufeinander eingegangen.  Im anderen Fall war es eine One-Man-Show...


----------



## Breezler (14. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Als meine beiden unteren kamen, entzündeten sich dort auch die Taschen böse. Ausgewachsen haben sie mir keine Probleme mehr bereitet.



Ich mach mit den blöden Entzündungen nun schon ewig rum. Vor zwei Wochen wars echt übel, da gings einmal rundrum. 

Naja, schau mer heut mittag mal.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Im anderen Fall war es eine One-Man-Show...



Und was ist jetzt so schlimm daran?

Es gab/gibt hier oft genug seitenweise Konversationen zwischen nur zwei Leuten, wo jeder Aussenstehende sagen würde: "Was für ein Schwachsinn" und keiner hat sich darüber aufgeregt. Ich hab' dann einfach darüber hinweggeblättert, geschmunzelt und mir meinen Teil gedacht. 

Ein sehr grosser Teil der Beiträge ist in diesem Thread ist eben einfach nur Blödelei und das war alles was ich mit meinem Statement zu "Alles Käse" sagen wollte 

Ich hoffe jedenfalls nicht, dass hier jetzt jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage gelegt wird 

In der Vergangenheit gab es auch schon genug Fälle, wo sich hier Leute über längere Zeit alleine einfach allein vergnügt haben ...

... jetzt scheint man sich aber ja jetzt schon vereinzelt darüber aufzuregen, wenn einige Leute abends gemeinsam eine K-Frage lösen 

Meinerseits ist zu dem Thema jedenfalls alles gesagt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

und deshalb jetzt:


----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2008)

Schade, irgendwie erreiche ich Dich nicht...  oder Du willst es nicht.


----------



## wondermike (14. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> äh, wie meinen?



Naja, das wurde halt früher von der Kirche als Abhilfe gegen unkeusche Gedanken empfohlen.  

Und bevor es noch Missverständnisse gibt: Natürlich darf jeder gerne das Betriebssystem benutzen, das er will. Wenn ich hier blöde Bemerkungen über Apple mache, dient das ausschließlich der Unterhaltung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2008)

Happy Valentine


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2008)

Damit ist das auch mal gesagt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Und bevor es noch Missverständnisse gibt: Natürlich darf jeder gerne das Betriebssystem benutzen, das er will. Wenn ich hier blöde Bemerkungen über Apple mache, dient das ausschließlich der Unterhaltung.


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Februar 2008)

guuuude!


----------



## Breezler (14. Februar 2008)

Dann werd ich mich so langsam mal aufs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 machen, und nach Hause radeln um dann im Ort des  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 einzulaufen


----------



## wondermike (14. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> guuuude!



Wie jetzt? Wo sind Deine 34 Punkte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (14. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Damit ist das auch mal gesagt



Würde jetzt ja sagen "Gleichfalls!", aber dann wird der Gerdi wieder eifersüchtig.


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Wo sind Deine 34 Punkte?




woe sin se dann??


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Würde jetzt ja sagen "Gleichfalls!", aber dann wird der Gerdi wieder eifersüchtig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


>



Upps,... sorry


----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Würde jetzt ja sagen "Gleichfalls!", aber dann wird der Gerdi wieder eifersüchtig.



Finger weg von meinem Harem, Meikie!


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Februar 2008)

meint ihr ein Canyon am 5 reicht mir?


----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> meint ihr ein Canyon am 5 reicht mir?



Nein! 

Frag` doch nicht immer dasselbe.


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> meint ihr ein Canyon am 5 reicht mir?


 
JA 

wenns gefällt ....


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nein!
> 
> Frag` doch nicht immer dasselbe.


 
Ruhe auf den Plätzen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ruhe auf den *Plätzen*



Billig oder Teuer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> JA
> 
> wenns gefällt ....



ok! 

@iggi: Um es ins Wohnzimmer zu stellen und anzuschauen reicht es!

Ich dachte es ging ums Fahren.


----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ruhe auf den Plätzen





wahltho schrieb:


> Billig oder Teuer?



Also ich bin mir lieb und teuer!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Also ich bin mir lieb und teuer!



Der brave Mann denkt immer an sich selbst zuerst


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Februar 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4481995#post4481995  part 1

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=eY756ZEpBS8&feature=related  part 2


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ok!
> 
> @iggi: Um es ins Wohnzimmer zu stellen und anzuschauen reicht es!
> 
> Ich dachte es ging ums Fahren.



alter wenn ich mir son bike kaufe is das für mich kleine schüler ein echter meilenstein!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4481995#post4481995  part 1
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=eY756ZEpBS8&feature=related  part 2



Ich versteh' den Zusammenhang nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> alter wenn ich mir son bike kaufe is das für mich kleine schüler ein echter meilenstein!!



 DAS versteh' ich !!!


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Februar 2008)

musste mal hintereienader angucken  
da testen die räder..


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> DAS versteh' ich !!!



TOP  

wenigstens einer der mich versteht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> musste mal hintereienader angucken
> da testen die räder..



Ne, der erste Link ist ja einfach Deine Nachfrage. Oder wolltest Du Canyon mit Kaufhausbike vergleichen?


----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> alter wenn ich mir son bike kaufe is das für mich kleine schüler ein echter meilenstein!!



Wieviel Federweg hast Du an Deinem Centurion? Wolltest Du Dein jetziges Bike mit dem Test vergleichen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ne, der erste Link ist ja einfach Deine Nachfrage. Oder wolltest Du Canyon mit Kaufhausbike vergleichen?



Beim ersten Link geht bei mir die derzeitige Seite mit Deiner Antwort auf meinen gestrigen Smilie/Käse-Erklärpost auf...

... deshalb versteh' ich nur Bahnhof


----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Beim ersten Link geht bei mir die derzeitige Seite mit Deiner Antwort auf meinen gestrigen Smilie/Käse-Erklärpost auf...
> 
> ... deshalb versteh' ich nur Bahnhof



Bei mir kommt das.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

Ich würd' ja jetzt so gerne mal wieder einfach nur sinnlos so drei schöne Smilies posten, aber ich trau' mich gar nicht mehr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt das.




... bei mir DAS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich würd' ja jetzt so gerne mal wieder einfach nur sinnlos so drei schöne Smilies posten, aber ich trau' mich gar nicht mehr



Wenigstens Du kannst darüber lachen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Februar 2008)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuups


falscher link


----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... bei mir DAS



genau, da ist bei mir immer noch iggis Post in der Mitte.


----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuups



wasn jetzt schon wieder???


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Februar 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=0MtPxSf8mxU&feature=related

das ist part 1


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenigstens Du kannst darüber lachen.



Es können auch eine Reihe anderer Leute darüber lachen  

Und der Wondermike hat vorhin auch schon drei Smilies gepostet, ich hab's genau gesehen


----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2008)

"Die Bestellung wurde heute versandt."

Ob ich meinen Umwerfer noch vor dem Wochenende bekomme? *bibber*


----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=0MtPxSf8mxU&feature=related
> 
> das ist part 1



 Ach sooo....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> "Die Bestellung wurde heute versandt."
> 
> Ob ich meinen Umwerfer noch vor dem Wochenende bekomme? *bibber*



Normalerweise solltest Du ihn morgen, spätestens aber Freitag haben, sofern die Mitteilung bedeutet, dass er wirklich verschickt worden ist


----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Es können auch eine Reihe anderer Leute darüber lachen
> 
> Und der Wondermike hat vorhin auch schon drei Smilies gepostet, ich hab's genau gesehen



Dann mach` halt weiter so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> wasn jetzt schon wieder???



Na das 



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=0MtPxSf8mxU&feature=related
> 
> das ist part 1


----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Normalerweise solltest Du ihn morgen, spätestens aber Freitag haben, sofern die Mitteilung bedeutet, dass er wirklich verschickt worden ist



Ich finde auch doof, dass die schreiben: "i...nnerhalb der nächstendrei Tage..."


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich finde auch doof, dass die schreiben: "i...nnerhalb der nächstendrei Tage..."



Das schreibt aber jeder Versender dazu - Standard ist aber bei den Paketdiensten Overnight, nur manchmal schicken die Versender die E-Mail und das Paket geht in Wahrheit erst am nächsten Tag zum Transportunternehmen


----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das schreibt aber jeder Versender dazu - Standard ist aber bei den Paketdiensten Overnight, nur manchmal schicken die Versender die E-Mail und das Paket geht in Wahrheit erst am nächsten Tag zum Transportunternehmen



hab da zwar schon bestellt, aber da ich es bisher noch nicht so eilig hatte, hab ich auch noch nicht auf die Lieferzeit geachtet.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> hab da zwar schon bestellt, aber da ich es bisher noch nicht so eilig hatte, hab ich auch noch nicht auf die Lieferzeit geachtet.



Einmal ist immer das erste Mal


----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=0MtPxSf8mxU&feature=related
> 
> das ist part 1



Dieser Test ist hier schonmal gepostet worden. Ich finde ihn aber immer wieder schön. Vor allem macht er Lust mal nach Oberammergau...  

Seht ihr da was? Bei mir ist das hier einfach nur schwarz.


----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Einmal ist immer das erste Mal



wobei wir wieder bei dem eigentlichen Thema wären!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Seht ihr da was? Bei mir ist das hier einfach nur schwarz.



Yepp - Oberammergau & Bikes & Biker


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> wobei wir wieder bei dem eigentlichen Thema wären!



Einmal ist aber auch irgendwann das letzte Mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

Gerdi, ich glaube wir müssen aufpassen, sonst kriegen wir 'nen Anschi§§ als Spammer...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

Habe gestern übrigens zufällig Tonino getroffen: Er wechselt zum 01. April den Job und verlässt den Frankfurter Raum


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gerdi, ich glaube wir müssen aufpassen, sonst kriegen wir 'nen Anschi§§ als Spammer...


----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Habe gestern übrigens zufällig Tonino getroffen: Er wechselt zum 01. April den Job und verlässt den Frankfurter Raum



Schade!


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... bei mir DAS


 
Dem schliesse ich mich an


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Februar 2008)

leute wie siehts aus
k-frage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> "Die Bestellung wurde heute versandt."
> 
> Ob ich meinen Umwerfer noch vor dem Wochenende bekomme? *bibber*


 
Wann bekommst du denn deinen neuen Offroader, nicht das du besser gleich 2 neue Umwerfer bestellt hättest


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Habe gestern übrigens zufällig Tonino getroffen: Er wechselt zum 01. April den Job und verlässt den Frankfurter Raum


 
Geht er in die Schweiz


----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wann bekommst du denn deinen neuen Offroader, nicht das du besser gleich 2 neue Umwerfer bestellt hättest



 mein erster hat knapp zwei Jahre gehalten. Wenn ich mit einem zweiten Bike nur noch halb so viel pro Bike wie bisher mit einem fahre, hält der Umwerfer also vier Jahre! In diesen vier Jahren kommt bestimmt mindestens eine neue, bessere Version raus und ich würde mich dann ärgern die alte zu haben! Oder hast Du einen Vertriebsvertrag mit einem Umwerferhersteller??


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Februar 2008)

moin...
kaum n neuer Plauschferd, schon wird im alten Tempo weitergemacht 
10 Seiten nach der A***** zum Nachlesen wozu ich kei Zeit hab


----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin...
> kaum n neuer Plauschferd, schon wird im alten Tempo weitergemacht
> 10 Seiten nach der A***** zum Nachlesen wozu ich kei Zeit hab



ja, ja, die Jugend: dauernd Hummeln im Hintern, dauernd unterwegs und kommt doch nirgends an...


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> mein erster hat knapp zwei Jahre gehalten. Wenn ich mit einem zweiten Bike nur noch halb so viel pro Bike wie bisher mit einem fahre, hält der Umwerfer also vier Jahre! In diesen vier Jahren kommt bestimmt mindestens eine neue, bessere Version raus und ich würde mich dann ärgern die alte zu haben! Oder hast Du einen Vertriebsvertrag mit einem Umwerferhersteller??


 
Wann kommt den dein neues Ross und vorallem in welcher Farbe hast du es eigentlich bestellt ..... Bin halt Neugierig ... 


PS: Hoffe aber du must nicht soooooooo lange warten ......


----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wann kommt den dein neues Ross und vorallem in welcher Farbe hast du es eigentlich bestellt ..... Bin halt Neugierig ...
> 
> 
> PS: Hoffe aber du must nicht soooooooo lange warten ......



       

Ich muß soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo lange warten...

Ende April/Anfang Mai!

Gab nur schwarz, oder weiß. Und dar harbe ich die Farrbe meinerrrr Sääle gewäählt!!!


----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2008)

Heute dunkelt es früher als gestern.  Hat heute irgendjemand Sonne gesehen (live und in Farbe)?


----------



## Gralmaster88 (14. Februar 2008)

Geil, entlich sind meine neuen Tretkurbeln da. Neue Kette und Schaltzug sind auch dran und am Wochenende folgt noch ein anderes Schaltwerk. 
Kann bald entlich wieder vernünftig los knüppeln.  *freu*


----------



## Gralmaster88 (14. Februar 2008)

Irgendwie findet man in diesem Thread extrem viele Smileys, kann das sein?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (14. Februar 2008)

Was ist denn ein Gral?


----------



## Gralmaster88 (14. Februar 2008)

@Lucafabian
Guck dir mal das Foto von meinem Bike an. 
Das ist ein Gral. 

Ist aber ein älteres Foto. Muss mal aktuelle Online stellen.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Februar 2008)

habs gesehen...mmmh...ein dirt bike....damit kann ich nicht umgehen

kannst du das?


----------



## Gralmaster88 (14. Februar 2008)

Kann damit schon recht gut umgehen. Sonst hätt ich das Bike ja nicht.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Februar 2008)

nun, meist hat man erst das bike und lernt dann damit umzugehen


fährst du nur dirt?  wo sind die bilder von deinen fahrkünsten?


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich muß soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo lange warten...
> 
> Ende April/Anfang Mai!
> 
> Gab nur schwarz, oder weiß. Und dar harbe ich die Farrbe meinerrrr Sääle gewäählt!!!



Also unschuldiges weiss 



Arachne schrieb:


> Heute dunkelt es früher als gestern.  Hat heute irgendjemand Sonne gesehen (live und in Farbe)?



IchIchIchICh den ganze Tag, bis eben


----------



## Gralmaster88 (14. Februar 2008)

@Lucafabian

hab noch keine Bilder. Wenns Wetter mal mitspielt und ich das Bike nächste Woche komplett wieder fertig hab fahr ich mit der Cam und nem Kollegen in Wald und lass es krachen. dann sind solche Bilder demnächst auch online.  
Könnt aber noch ca 2 Wochen dauern.


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2008)

Gralmaster88 schrieb:


> @Lucafabian
> 
> hab noch keine Bilder. Wenns Wetter mal mitspielt und ich das Bike nächste Woche komplett wieder fertig hab fahr ich mit der Cam und nem Kollegen in Wald und lass es krachen. dann sind solche Bilder demnächst auch online.
> Könnt aber noch ca 2 Wochen dauern.



Ermm was ist das denn für ein Bike ????? 

Bin auch mal am ueberlegen mir irgendetwas dieser Art zu zulegen um damit langsam ueber Steine zu rumpeln oder dergleichen 

Aber da fällt mir ein, könnte ja auch meinem alten GT Zaskar damit zu neuen Ehren verhelfen *hmmmhmmmhmmmm*


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2008)

Gralmaster88 schrieb:


> Irgendwie findet man in diesem Thread extrem viele Smileys, kann das sein?!



Juup kommt schon mal vor, dass der ein oder andere Smilie hier verwendet wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gralmaster88 (14. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ermm was ist das denn für ein Bike ?????



Den Rahmen gibts bei Bikeman für rund 300 uro. 

Muss sagen schon ein geiles Teil und aufgrund der Verstärkungen ists auch super stabil. Lässt sich richtig gut fahren.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Februar 2008)

ja und fährst du damit nur dirt
oder auch technisch?


----------



## Gralmaster88 (14. Februar 2008)

um mit dem Ding auf Technik zu fahren ist der Rahmen zu schwer. Der hat schon ordentlich gewicht.

Hauptsächlich knüppel ich damit schnelle Strecken durchn Wald und nehme jeden anspruchsvollen Sprunghügel mit der sich finden lässt.


----------



## wondermike (14. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Und der Wondermike hat vorhin auch schon drei Smilies gepostet, ich hab's genau gesehen



Ich war's nicht - ich war's nicht! Ich bin völlig unschuldig!


----------



## Gralmaster88 (14. Februar 2008)

@Lucafabian
in ner Stadt spring ich eig. auch alles runter was sich so findet.


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich war's nicht - ich war's nicht! Ich bin völlig unschuldig!



jetzt gibt es kein zurück mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (14. Februar 2008)

Gralmaster88 schrieb:


> @Lucafabian
> in ner Stadt spring ich eig. auch alles runter was sich so findet.



du wohnst in menden...oder bist du auch hier in frankfurt unterwegs?

könntest dann ja mal beim ffm city nightride der freireiter mitmachen und uns mal zeigen was so alles geht


----------



## Gralmaster88 (14. Februar 2008)

Frankfurt am Main oder an der Oder?

Da komm ich net hin sorry.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Februar 2008)

Gralmaster88 schrieb:


> Frankfurt am Main oder an der Oder?
> 
> Da komm ich net hin sorry.



wenn ich mal wieder zu eco fahr, kannst mir ja mal zeigen wie so was geht 


was hat dich den in diesen fred getrieben?


----------



## Gralmaster88 (14. Februar 2008)

@Lucafabian
Hir in Menden kann man aber nich sonderlich gut fahren. Viele Wälder die interessant sein könnten gibts hir nicht und Trialfahren kann man hir och weniger. Dafür ist man in Iselohn oder Hemer schon besser aufgehoben. 

Wohnen hir halt im loch und in Hemer aufm Berg siht der Waldbestand schon besser aus.


----------



## Gralmaster88 (14. Februar 2008)

Hab den Thread zufällig gefunden und wenns einer is ohne bestimmtes Thema is doch gut. Kann man über alle möglichen Sachen reden.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Februar 2008)

jepp,
dafür ist er da...


und wenn einer lust hat smilys zu posten dann darf er das auch


----------



## Gralmaster88 (14. Februar 2008)

ok, ich muss los. Werd wohl Morgen wieder hir im Thread zu finden sein.  

bis dann

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2008)

Gralmaster88 schrieb:


> ok, ich muss los. Werd wohl Morgen wieder hir im Thread zu finden sein.
> 
> bis dann
> 
> ...



Jetzt Stef (ph) an´t es hier aber gewaltig im Fred 

so nun aber ran an die Buletten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schade!



Sehr Schade sogar  - Er hat mir aber versprochen, sich nochmal hier zu melden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> und wenn einer lust hat smilys zu posten dann darf er das auch



 Danke Lugga


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Geht er in die Schweiz



Nein, er hat die Wochenendpendelei satt und nimmt  eine Arbeit in seiner Heimat (Nähe Idar-Oberstein) an.

Vllt. kann man ihn auch mal zu einer Wochenend-Tour in KH treffen


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nein, er hat die Wochenendpendelei satt und nimmt  eine Arbeit in seiner Heimat (Nähe Idar-Oberstein) an.
> 
> Vllt. kann man ihn auch mal zu einer Wochenend-Tour in KH treffen



Oder in Idar Oberstein, denke mal daas es dort ebenfalls sehr schöne Sachen zum Fahren gibt ..... Ist aus dem Saarland näher als KH


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein Gral?



Irgendwas heiliges, tierisch altes, was vor ewig langer Zeit einer verloren hat und seitdem von HunzundKunz gesucht wird oder so


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Oder in Idar Oberstein, denke mal daas es dort ebenfalls sehr schöne Sachen zum Fahren gibt ..... Ist aus dem Saarland näher als KH



Oder da


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Danke Lugga



Y E A H ! ! !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

... und wieder ein fettes Selbstzitat


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2008)

Da lässt sich doch bestimmt was finden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Da lässt sich doch bestimmt was finden



Ich werd' ihn morgen mal anpingen in der F****


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2008)

Der heilige Gral, ein Becher der immer mit Wein gefüllt und niemals leer wird, oder ging die Geschichte etwa anders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2008)

'Wer kennt sich denn mit LCD Fernseher aus?

Will mir etwas kaufen 40" - 42" 1920 * 1080 schwanke zwischen 

Sony KDL-40d3550 = 2.400 CHF
Sony KDL-40v3000 = 2.200 CHF
Phillips42pfl7962d = 2.100 CHF
Phillips 42pfl7762D = 2.200 CHF
Samsung LE40M86BD = 2.000 CHF
Samsung LE40N87BD = 2.100 CHF


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> 'Wer kennt sich denn mit LCD Fernseher aus?
> 
> Will mir etwas kaufen 40" - 42" 1920 * 1080 schwanke zwischen
> 
> ...



Kenne mich mit den aktuellen Geräten nicht so aus, aber schau' doch mal bei www.hifi-forum.de, die haben verschiedene Unterforen, vorbei 

Aber bitte komm' wieder zurück


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Der heilige Gral, ein Becher der immer mit Wein gefüllt und niemals leer wird, oder ging die Geschichte etwa anders



Irgendwie so ähnlich oder so, so'n Engländer namens Arthur hat doch dann zwölf Ritter ausgeschickt, die danach suchen sollten. Die hingen dann hinterher fast alle Tot an 'nem Baum


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin...
> kaum n neuer Plauschferd, schon wird im alten Tempo weitergemacht
> 10 Seiten nach der A***** zum Nachlesen wozu ich kei Zeit hab



Ich würde sagen, seit dem Wochenende geht es hier endlich mal wieder etwas voran


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Februar 2008)

wir bewegen uns zu r zeit mit überplauschgeschwindigkeit auf die nächste k-frage zu


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wir bewegen uns zu r zeit mit überplauschgeschwindigkeit auf die nächste k-frage zu



Bereit, wenn Sie es sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

... aber jetzt muss ich erstmal was Essen


----------



## caroka (14. Februar 2008)

Hi,

wieder im Lande.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ..........Lugga......



wer ist eigentlich lug*GA* 






.


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... aber jetzt muss ich erstmal was Essen



na dann guten abbo


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wer ist eigentlich lug*GA*



 Oh ich nichtswürdiger Wurm, welch Frevel, ich meinte natürlich LUgXX


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wieder im Lande.


----------



## caroka (14. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wer ist eigentlich lug*GA*



Och, des iss so aaner der gern die Wutz raus lässt. So aaner der gern es Kind raushänge lässt. So aaner der halt *GAGA* iss.


----------



## caroka (14. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Och, des iss so aaner der gern die Wutz raus lässt. So aaner der gern es Kind raushänge lässt. So aaner der halt *GAGA* iss.



Der war doch gut, odder?

Ich bin platt. Muss jetzt ruhen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Och, des iss so aaner der gern die Wutz raus lässt. So aaner der gern es Kind raushänge lässt. So aaner der halt *GAGA* iss.



Lu*GA* is *GAGA*?


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Februar 2008)

di di dum la la laaaaa 

muß noch noch die badesachen einpacken,
morgen gehts ans meer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (14. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Der war doch gut, odder?
> 
> Ich bin platt. Muss jetzt ruhen.



da kannst du aber froh sein das du jetzt ruhen mußt


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Lu*GA* is *GAGA*?



sind wir nicht alle ein bißchen...xx xx


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> di di dum la la laaaaa
> 
> muß noch noch die badesachen einpacken,
> morgen gehts ans meer



das einzige ws ich jetzt mach ist ins bett gehn...

uwe.. wünsch dir morgen viel spaß am meer vergiss die sonnencreme nicht....

und sonst so generell wünsche ich eine angenehme nachtruhe


----------



## frax061a (14. Februar 2008)

Hey Gerd, 

wollte nur bescheid geben das ich am Sonntag nicht mitfahren kann. 
Habe um 10:30 Training und gegen 15:00 wahrscheinlich noch ein Testspiel gegen unsere 2.Mannschaft. Da würde es für biken ein wenig knapp. 

Aber trotzdem danke für das Angebot. 

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## caroka (14. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> da kannst du aber froh sein das du jetzt ruhen mußt





Lucafabian schrieb:


> di di dum la la laaaaa
> 
> muß noch noch die badesachen einpacken,
> morgen gehts ans meer



Nee, da steh ich doch glatt nochmal auf.  Du kannst doch nicht mit derart harten Waffen zurückschlagen.  Dann träum ich jetzt eben vom Meer.     

Und Dir morgen viel Spass.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Nee, da steh ich doch glatt nochmal auf.  Du kannst doch nicht mit derart harten Waffen zurückschlagen.  Dann träum ich jetzt eben vom Meer.
> 
> Und Dir morgen viel Spass.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> di di dum la la laaaaa
> 
> muß noch noch die badesachen einpacken,
> morgen gehts ans meer



Viel Spaß dort!

und immer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> sind wir nicht alle ein bißchen...xx xx



Die Einen mehr, die Anderen weniger


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Einen mehr, die Anderen weniger



ich mehr, ganz klar, ich mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich mehr, ganz klar, ich mehr



Ich denke ich auch eher etwas mehr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

Jedenfalls schön, dass Du hier mal wieder postet


----------



## Gralmaster88 (14. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Jetzt Stef (ph) an´t es hier aber gewaltig im Fred





     

gruß
GRALMASTER88


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich denke ich auch eher etwas mehr



Heute habe ich zum ersten Mal den Mannstein-Trail und die Teufelsbahn nicht nur im Dunkeln, sondern auch bei Nebel genossen


----------



## Zilli (14. Februar 2008)

Tach auch,
was soll ich verzählen ? Das ich z.Z. immer noch lange a****** muß, der Schnubbe sich erst langsam verzieht, draußen Kaiserwetter is und morgen en Ausflug ans Hubbelmeer stattfindet, währenddessen ich wahrscheinlich noch an einem Protokoll hänge und wohl erst am Nachmittag dazu komme, meinen Schreibtisch mal aufzuräumen, der jedem potentiellen Werksspion zur Verzweiflung treiben würde ?

Neeeee, ich erzähl lieber davon, wie sehr ich es wenigstens geniesse, den Weg zur und von der A***** auf dem Bike zu verbringen. 
Also bis demnächst mal wieder.


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich mehr, ganz klar, ich mehr



Das sollte sich wohl lesen:

"Ich meer, ganz klar, ich meer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute habe ich zum ersten Mal den Mannstein-Trail und die Teufelsbahn nicht nur im Dunkeln, sondern auch bei Nebel genossen



Du Teufelsbraten du 

Mache immo nur das nötigste ...... irgendwie kann ich mich nicht dazu ueberwinden abends noch mal trailsurfen anzuhängen  

Ausserdem war mein Akku genau an der Garage empty .... gutes Timming


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Neeeee, ich erzähl lieber davon, wie sehr ich es wenigstens geniesse, den Weg zur und von der A***** auf dem Bike zu verbringen.
> Also bis demnächst mal wieder.





und gute Besserung


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das sollte sich wohl lesen:
> 
> "Ich meer, ganz klar, ich meer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mache immo nur das nötigste ...... irgendwie kann ich mich nicht dazu ueberwinden abends noch mal trailsurfen anzuhängen
> 
> Ausserdem war mein Akku genau an der Garage empty .... gutes Timming



Wenn Du im Dunkeln Trails fährst ist es m.E. wichtig, möglichst zwei unabhängige Beleuchtungen, eine am Lenker und eine am Helm zu haben, wobei die bessere am Helm sein sollte...

... zwei Unabhängige (auch) deshalb, weil es gerade auf einem Trail verdammt unangenehm werden kann, wenn urplötzlich eine der beiden Beleuchtungen ausfällt...

... das hat Arachne mal auf bewusstem Mannstein-Trail letzten Herbst erlebt:

Man sah' den Lichtkegel runterkommen, auf einmal war es dunkel, man hörte nur noch ein lautes "Schei$$e!" und in nächsten Moment hat es gepoltert. Zum Glück ist Arachne damals nichts passiert, aber irgendwie war seine Lupine eben urplötzlich aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

So GN8 @ALL


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wenn Du im Dunkeln Trails fährst ist es m.E. wichtig, möglichst zwei unabhängige Beleuchtungen, eine am Lenker und eine am Helm zu haben, wobei die bessere am Helm sein sollte...
> 
> ... zwei Unabhängige (auch) deshalb, weil es gerade auf einem Trail verdammt unangenehm werden kann, wenn urplötzlich eine der beiden Beleuchtungen ausfällt...
> 
> ...



Hatte ich, nicht in dem Maße, aber ähnlich erlebt. Fand es schwierig mit der Lampe am Lenker den Trail auszuleuchten, da sich das ganze doch recht unruhig hin und her bewegt. Bin dann etwas schräg ueber ne nasse Wurzel geholpert und die Böschung 2-3m abgerutscht ausser Schlamm am Helm nichts passiert  
Die Lampe am Helm ist da schon bedeutend besser .....


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2008)

GN8 Thomas, GN8 all 

muss mal bubu machen und morgen noch das Köfferchen packen 

Tschööö mit öööö schöne Träume und lasst euch nicht in den Wald locken 

Hoi Lugg.. viel Spass am Meer und mal eine Runde für mich mit ..... Glaub ich muss mein GT mal zum Steine hopsen umbauen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hatte ich, nicht in dem Maße, aber ähnlich erlebt. Fand es schwierig mit der Lampe am Lenker den Trail auszuleuchten, da sich das ganze doch recht unruhig hin und her bewegt. Bin dann etwas schräg ueber ne nasse Wurzel geholpert und die Böschung 2-3m abgerutscht ausser Schlamm am Helm nichts passiert
> Die Lampe am Helm ist da schon bedeutend besser .....



Yepp, fahre zur Zeit mit einer einfachen LED-Cateye am Lenker und mit der Lupine am Helm, das ist optimal


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2008)

Gn8 Stefan und gute Fahrt in die Heimat


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Februar 2008)

---erster--


Guten Morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Februar 2008)

ok ... mhm
muss wieder 



 tschöö


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2008)

---zweiter---

Moin, moin


----------



## caroka (15. Februar 2008)

Moin moin,  

mir geht es richtig gut.  
Männer sind so einfach. Es geht doch nichts über Kerle.


----------



## mzaskar (15. Februar 2008)

Guen Morgen 

Aber nachher nicht wieder beschweren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2008)

Moin Caro, Moin Stefan


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber nachher nicht wieder beschweren



Genau 

Wie war das: Beim nächsten Mann wird alles anders


----------



## wondermike (15. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> mir geht es richtig gut.
> Männer sind so einfach. Es geht doch nichts über Kerle.



Und wir wollen dann natürlich einen ausführlichen Bericht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Und wir wollen dann natürlich einen ausführlichen Bericht.



Natürlich, natürlich


----------



## mzaskar (15. Februar 2008)

Die Familie muss ja wissen was geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die Familie muss ja wissen was geht



Darf Caro überhaupt schon alleine ausgehen?


----------



## mzaskar (15. Februar 2008)

Gute Frage, wo bleibt da die Kontrolle 

So ich schlüpf mal in mein kleines Schwarzes und mach mich zu meinem Sponsor 

Bis später


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> So ich schlüpf mal in mein kleines Schwarzes und mach mich zu meinem Sponsor



Spikes oder Nicht-Spikes?


----------



## wondermike (15. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Darf Caro überhaupt schon alleine ausgehen?



Ich finde, die Moral gebietet, dass Du als Anstandsdame mitgehst.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich finde, die Moral gebietet, dass Du als Anstandsdame mitgehst.



Hhmm - als Anstandsdame, - Ok, welche Dame hier hat denn meine Konfektionsgrösse?


----------



## mzaskar (15. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Spikes oder Nicht-Spikes?


 
Heut ohne, Velo liegt im Auto, Auto steht in Tiefgarage, 

Fahre heute gleich vom Sponsor in Richtung Saarland 

Obwohl mit dem bespikten Bike wäre es sicherlich sicherer gewesen als ohne Spikes an den Füssen ..... Heut hat sich ueberall der Nebel als netter Reif niedergeschlagen, was schon den Weg zur Garage, allzu forsch angetreten, zum "Hallo Wach" Erlebnis werden lies


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Heut ohne, Velo liegt im Auto, Auto steht in Tiefgarage,



Ich bin heute auch mit dem Auto nach FFM


----------



## Breezler (15. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bin heute auch mit dem Auto nach FFM



Mit Spikes?  

Moin erstmal, niederschmetternd gestern, sehr niederschmetternd


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Moin erstmal, niederschmetternd gestern, sehr niederschmetternd



Wieso, was hat der Doc denn gesagt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Mit Spikes?



Ist doch verboten


----------



## Breezler (15. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wieso, was hat der Doc denn gesagt



Wird ne längere Geschichte scheinbar. Der eine Zahn muß vorm Ziehen und gevierteilt werden, weil sehr schief, und die Wurzeln separiert werden, weil die den Lippennerv umwachsen haben. Wenn man so ziehen würde, hätt ich danach kein Gefühl mehr in den Lippen. Der andre ist ähnlich, allerdings ohne Lippennerv, dafür so schief dass er nicht einfach gezogen werden kann, sondern auch in drei Teile zerlegt wurden muß    
25.02. ist der Tag des Todes


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Wird ne längere Geschichte scheinbar. Der eine Zahn muß vorm Ziehen und gevierteilt werden, weil sehr schief, und die Wurzeln separiert werden, weil die den Lippennerv umwachsen haben. Wenn man so ziehen würde, hätt ich danach kein Gefühl mehr in den Lippen. Der andre ist ähnlich, allerdings ohne Lippennerv, dafür so schief dass er nicht einfach gezogen werden kann, sondern auch in drei Teile zerlegt wurden muß
> 25.02. ist der Tag des Todes



Ohje - Ich kann das Mitfühlen 

... ich hab' einen Heidenrespekt vor Zahnärztenn, aber zum Glück seit ewigen Zeiten nix mehr an den Zähnen gehabt

Aber toi, toi, toi wird schon gutgehen, ich drück die


----------



## mzaskar (15. Februar 2008)

Hoi Breezler

Drück auch alle meine mir zur Verfügung stehenden Daumen ...... Ich könnte dir eine guten Zahnarzt in FRA empfehlen, falls du noch zweite Meinung möchtest, sowie einen sehr guten Chirugen in München ..... hab da aucgh schon meine Erfahrungen mit langen Kiefer/Zahn OP's gemacht


----------



## wondermike (15. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Wird ne längere Geschichte scheinbar. Der eine Zahn muß vorm Ziehen und gevierteilt werden, weil sehr schief, und die Wurzeln separiert werden, weil die den Lippennerv umwachsen haben. Wenn man so ziehen würde, hätt ich danach kein Gefühl mehr in den Lippen. Der andre ist ähnlich, allerdings ohne Lippennerv, dafür so schief dass er nicht einfach gezogen werden kann, sondern auch in drei Teile zerlegt wurden muß
> 25.02. ist der Tag des Todes



Aua. Das klingt ja wenig erheiternd. Lässt Du das unter Vollnarkose machen? Würde ich auf jeden Fall empfehlen. Ist das ein Kieferchirurg oder ein normaler Zahnklempner? Würde auch zu ersterem raten. Auf jeden Fall Alles Gute und Viel Glück!


----------



## Breezler (15. Februar 2008)

Erstmal vielen Dank fürs Daumendrücken  



wahltho schrieb:


> Ohje - Ich kann das Mitfühlen
> 
> ... ich hab' einen Heidenrespekt vor Zahnärztenn, aber zum Glück seit ewigen Zeiten nix mehr an den Zähnen gehabt
> 
> Aber toi, toi, toi wird schon gutgehen, ich drück die



Hatte bisher auch noch nie wirklich was an den Zähnen. Naja, irgendwann ist immer das erste Mal.
Respekt drückt sich bei mir da eher in Angst aus  



mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoi Breezler
> 
> Drück auch alle meine mir zur Verfügung stehenden Daumen ...... Ich könnte dir eine guten Zahnarzt in FRA empfehlen, falls du noch zweite Meinung möchtest, sowie einen sehr guten Chirugen in München ..... hab da aucgh schon meine Erfahrungen mit langen Kiefer/Zahn OP's gemacht



Bin mit meinen Zahnarzt eigentlich sehr zufrieden, war allerdings auch schon bei einem andren der mir das gleiche sagte. Von daher wirds wohl Zeit  



wondermike schrieb:


> Aua. Das klingt ja wenig erheiternd. Lässt Du das unter Vollnarkose machen? Würde ich auf jeden Fall empfehlen. Ist das ein Kieferchirurg oder ein normaler Zahnklempner? Würde auch zu ersterem raten. Auf jeden Fall Alles Gute und Viel Glück!



Der, der die OP durchführen wird ist ein Kieferchirurg. Ob der Vollnarkose macht weiß ich nicht. So wie er sprach, hatte ich nicht das Gefühl. Ich werds sehen, und ihn nochmal drauf ansprechen


----------



## mzaskar (15. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Der, der die OP durchführen wird ist ein Kieferchirurg. Ob der Vollnarkose macht weiß ich nicht. So wie er sprach, hatte ich nicht das Gefühl. Ich werds sehen, und ihn nochmal drauf ansprechen


 
Bin kein Freund der Vollnarkose. Hatte eine längere Kieferoperation mit allem bösen und hatte nur eine "normale" Narkose. Fand es ok ..... 

Finde immernoch eine Vollnarkose birgt viele Risiken .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Breezler (15. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bin kein Freund der Vollnarkose. Hatte eine längere Kieferoperation mit allem bösen und hatte nur eine "normale" Narkose. Fand es ok .....
> 
> Finde immernoch eine Vollnarkose birgt viele Risiken .....



Ich denk auch, dass ich es so machen lasse, nur örtlich.
Hatte schon genug Vollnarkosen in meinem Leben.... es lebe der Sport


----------



## Gralmaster88 (15. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein Gral?



Moin moin,
hab mal neue Pics von meinem Schätzchen hochgeladen.


----------



## Breezler (15. Februar 2008)

Och, das  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





-Rennen auf dem Feldberg ist abgesagt worden.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Das ist ja schade


----------



## Gralmaster88 (15. Februar 2008)

Das ist doch mal ein geiles Wetter hir.   
Werd mich jetzt erstmal auf mein Bike setzten und losknüppeln.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Och, das
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yepp, aber wenigstens Karren sie nicht LKW-weise Kunstschnee an, so wie in Willingen dieses Jahr...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Ich denk auch, dass ich es so machen lasse, nur örtlich.
> Hatte schon genug Vollnarkosen in meinem Leben.... es lebe der Sport



Ist eigentlich keine richtige Vollnarkose, sie geben Dir nur eine Spritze und Du schläfst während der OP. Die Wirkstoffe sind sehr gut verträglich. Ist glaube ich bei so einer OP wesentlich entspannender für Dich und den Operateur...


----------



## Breezler (15. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Yepp, aber wenigstens Karren sie nicht LKW-weise Kunstschnee an, so wie in Willingen dieses Jahr...



Hab nur irgendwas von familiären Gründen gelesen.
Ohne Schnee fahren die ja auf Rollschlitten



wahltho schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich keine richtige Vollnarkose, sie geben Dir nur eine Spritze und Du schläfst während der OP. Die Wirkstoffe sind sehr gut verträglich. Ist glaube ich bei so einer OP wesentlich entspannender für Dich und den Operateur...



Aha, wieder was gelernt. Das nehm ich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Hab nur irgendwas von familiären Gründen gelesen.
> Ohne Schnee fahren die ja auf Rollschlitten



 Stimmt, die benutzen dann ja die Rollschlitten, hatte ich vergessen. Letztes Jahr als ich "Mr. Wetterlage Feldberg Thread" war, bin ich an dem Freitag vorher mit dem Bike auf den Feldi 'rauf. Da waren die Markierungen schon da und ein Teilnehmer inspizierte gerade die Strecke 

Na hoffentlich sind die familiären Gründe nicht zu ernst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Aha, wieder was gelernt. Das nehm ich



Meine Frau hatte das schon mal bei einer kleineren OP und hat das anstandslos vertragen, meine Mutter hat das mehrfach bei Zahnbehandlungen schon gehabt 

Ich hab' sogar 'nen Kollegen, der das per Default bei jeder Zahnbehandlung nimmt. Dessen Frau ist Internistin, insofern muss das Mittelchen gut verträglich sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Breezler (15. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Stimmt, die benutzen dann ja die Rollschlitten, hatte ich vergessen. Letztes Jahr als ich "Mr. Wetterlage Feldberg Thread" war, bin ich an dem Freitag vorher mit dem Bike auf den Feldi 'rauf. Da waren die Markierungen schon da und ein Teilnehmer inspizierte gerade die Strecke
> 
> Na hoffentlich sind die familiären Gründe nicht zu ernst



Hatt ich mir auch gedacht. Werd den Jungs mal mailen.

War immer eine tolle Veranstaltung, vor allem für Kinder, da man auch ins Fahrerlager durft. Hab ich schon einige klasse Bilder gemacht. z. B. 5 jähriges Mädchen in einem Knäuel von 11 Huskys  Quasi so liegend im Kreis um die Kleine. Sensationell


----------



## Breezler (15. Februar 2008)

Gralmaster88 schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal ein geiles Wetter hir.
> Werd mich jetzt erstmal auf mein Bike setzten und losknüppeln.



Na denn, hau ma rin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2008)

Gralmaster88 schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> hab mal neue Pics von meinem Schätzchen hochgeladen.



 Schönes Bike

... und viel Spass heute da drauf, denn das Wetter ist ja goil


----------



## Breezler (15. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schönes Bike
> 
> ... und viel Spass heute da drauf, denn das Wetter ist ja goil



Viel zu goil. Und ich sitz hier auf der A***** und muß hier noch bis 5 aushalten


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Februar 2008)

guuuuuude


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2008)

Guuude Iggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Februar 2008)

guckt mal 

 ist doch auch nett


----------



## Breezler (15. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> guckt mal DAS ist doch auch nett



Hm, die Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Hm, die Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden.



Bei mir auch nicht


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Hm, die Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden.





wahltho schrieb:


> Bei mir auch nicht



soo jetzt müsst es gehn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> guckt mal
> 
> ist doch auch nett



Ich glaube Du meint DAS hier...


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaube Du meint DAS hier...



rischdisch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> guckt mal
> 
> ist doch auch nett





wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaube Du meint DAS hier...



Es funzt und wir meinen sogar beide Dasselbe!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2008)

schon wieder zwei fette Selbstzitate


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Es funzt und wir meinen sogar beide Dasselbe!


----------



## Breezler (15. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaube Du meint DAS hier...





--bikerider-- schrieb:


> rischdisch



Net so ganz meine richtung als ungefederter Felgenbremser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Net so ganz meine richtung als ungefederter Felgenbremser


----------



## Breezler (15. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


>



Ich mag halt das pure Gefühl   

Hab halt nur das Breezer, ich wüßt auch nicht was ich da für ne Federgabel reinmachen würde, da ist die Auswahl ziemlich begrenzt.
Wobei mir das in der Seele weh tun würde, die gute Ritchey-Gabel da raus zu machen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Ich mag halt das pure Gefühl



Offensichtlich


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Ich mag halt das pure Gefühl
> 
> Hab halt nur das Breezer, ich wüßt auch nicht was ich da für ne Federgabel reinmachen würde, da ist die Auswahl ziemlich begrenzt.
> Wobei mir das in der Seele weh tun würde, die gute Ritchey-Gabel da raus zu machen



er mags halt härter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> er mags halt härter



Tja, nur die Harten kommen in den Garten


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja, nur die Harten kommen in den Garten



und nur die härtesten bekommen ne gärtnerin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> und nur die härtesten bekommen ne gärtnerin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> und nur die härtesten bekommen ne gärtnerin



Irgendwie schüttelt es mich aber bei dem Reim


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Irgendwie schüttelt es mich aber bei dem Reim




  hierbei gehts ja auch nicht um den reim sondern darum nich eins draufzusetzte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Februar 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2008)

Mahlzeit


----------



## Gralmaster88 (15. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schönes Bike
> 
> ... und viel Spass heute da drauf, denn das Wetter ist ja goil



oh ja hat mal wieder ordentlich Spass gemacht. Und das Wetter war auch sau geil.


----------



## Maggo (15. Februar 2008)

glück gehabt. der reiter hat ein blaues auge und sich auf die lippe gebissen. er hat somit schwein gehabt....


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> glück gehabt. der reiter hat ein blaues auge und sich auf die lippe gebissen. er hat somit schwein gehabt....
> ( Bild)



ohhh 
glück gehabt


----------



## wondermike (15. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> glück gehabt. der reiter hat ein blaues auge und sich auf die lippe gebissen. er hat somit schwein gehabt....



Der Helm kommt mir doch bekannt vor. Gut, dass die Birne heil geblieben ist. Was hat der Reiter denn wildes getrieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (15. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Der Helm kommt mir doch bekannt vor. Gut, dass die Birne heil geblieben ist. Was hat der Reiter denn wildes getrieben?



er ist vom pferd gefallen


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Februar 2008)

hoppe hoppe reiter.... 


ok lassen wir das
sei froh das der helm war un nicht der kopf


----------



## Maggo (15. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Was hat der Reiter denn wildes getrieben?




ich hab überhaupt keine ahnung was da geschehen ist. auf einmal lag ich auf der fresse.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2008)

Naja, so ist das eben in diesem Sport, gut das nichts Schlimmeres passiert ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2008)

GN8 @All


----------



## wissefux (16. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab überhaupt keine ahnung was da geschehen ist. auf einmal lag ich auf der fresse.



zuviel über vergeigte k-fragen nachgedacht  

na ja, hauptsache gesund. zur belohnung darfst du dir jetzt nen neuen kopfschmuck kaufen  

aber erzähl doch mal, wo es passiert. dann können wir einen neuen gedächtnisschrein dort errichten  


ach so : morsche zsamme


----------



## Maggo (16. Februar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> zuviel über vergeigte k-fragen nachgedacht
> 
> na ja, hauptsache gesund. zur belohnung darfst du dir jetzt nen neuen kopfschmuck kaufen
> 
> ...



also gut. 
ein teil der freireitergemeinde war gestern unterwegs am meer.  dort ist es für gewöhnlich ja auch absolut unübertreffbar schön, so auch gestern. bis auf das laub welches in großem maße den boden bedeckt hat und mir offensichtlich freie sicht auf ein loch, welches sich direkt nach einer nicht ganz flachen stufe befand verwehrt hat. dort jedenfalls hat es mich offensichtlich umgehauen und ich bin wohl über den lenker abgestiegen und hab ne 1A gesichtsbremse hingelegt. genaueres können wohl eher die mitfahrer sagen, die haben das schließlich genauer gesehen als ich wobei wir uns alle später gefragt haben warum man ausgerechnet dort auf die schnauze fallen muss wenn man vorher und auch in früheren tagen schon wesentlich anspruchsvollere wege befuhr.
was den helm betrifft haste recht. die polster hätten bald eh mal erneuert gehört und ein paar kratzer hatte er auch schon. leider bietet specialized keine replacement garantie an. die quittung hab ich aber sicher eh wieder verloren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Februar 2008)

Moin, moin


----------



## caroka (16. Februar 2008)

Moin moin,

hab heute doch keine Schule. Werde gemütlich meine Einkäufe erledigen und melde mich später nochmal.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> hab heute doch keine Schule. Werde gemütlich meine Einkäufe erledigen und melde mich später nochmal.



Ich dachte auch schon Du würdest schwänzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (16. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich dachte auch schon Du würdest schwänzen



Ich doch nicht. Ich bin soooo lieb.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Februar 2008)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Februar 2008)

mon moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Februar 2008)

@Caro: Hetz' Dich nicht ab, Almut hat vorhin angerufen und mir gesagt, dass sie doch erst später nach Hause kommt


----------



## caroka (16. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Caro: Hetz' Dich nicht ab, Almut hat vorhin angerufen und mir gesagt, dass sie doch erst später nach Hause kommt



Wollte gerade fragen, ob wir früher loswollen. Ich müßte mich nur noch umziehen. Dann hab ich nachher mehr Zeit, um mich für den Abend salonfähig zu machen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Wollte gerade fragen, ob wir früher loswollen. Ich müßte mich nur noch umziehen. Dann hab ich nachher mehr Zeit, um mich für den Abend salonfähig zu machen.



Auch ok, ich muss mich auch nur noch umziehen...


----------



## Breezler (16. Februar 2008)

Moin Moin

Wettermeldung:  

Oberursel Thermometer Holzweg -5 Grad Starttzeit 08:00

Das war heut morgen so um acht. 
Taunus waren gefühlte -67, mal wieder zu wenig an gehabt


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Februar 2008)

halloo.... 

so der tag ist da... jetzt bremsts vorne gar nimmer.. druckpunkt komplett weg...
ich brauch ein entlüftungskit..


----------



## Breezler (16. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> halloo....
> 
> so der tag ist da... jetzt bremsts vorne gar nimmer.. druckpunkt komplett weg...
> ich brauch ein entlüftungskit..



Ein Hoch auf die guten alten Avid-Felgenbremsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Ein Hoch auf die guten alten Avid-Felgenbremsen



Die Stunde des Felgenbremsers


----------



## wondermike (16. Februar 2008)

So, auch wieder da. War kaaalt heute.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich mach' dann mal Salat.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich mach' dann mal Salat.



 Wird jetzt doch 'ne grosse Runde heute abend


----------



## Gralmaster88 (16. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> habs gesehen...mmmh...ein dirt bike....damit kann ich nicht umgehen
> 
> kannst du das?



hab da mal ein kleines Sprungbild unter meinen Fotos. Nix großartiges, aber egal.


----------



## wondermike (16. Februar 2008)

Gralmaster88 schrieb:


> hab da mal ein kleines Sprungbild unter meinen Fotos. Nix großartiges, aber egal.



Für 'nen Drop ins Flat doch recht respektabel. Aber für den fehlenden Deckel gibt's Abzüge in der B-Note.


----------



## Gralmaster88 (16. Februar 2008)

Danke, danke
was meinste fürn Deckel? 

Aaaaaachsooooo, den Helm meinst du! 
Ja hab leider keinen momentan muss mir dringend wieder einen besorgen.

Kannst ja mal nen Komentar beim Foto lassen.   würd mich freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (16. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> So, auch wieder da. War kaaalt heute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aahhhhh Mike,
isch liebe Deine Nudelsalade.


----------



## caroka (16. Februar 2008)

Gralmaster88 schrieb:


> Danke, danke
> was meinste fürn Deckel?
> 
> Aaaaaachsooooo, den Helm meinst du!
> ...


Wirklich?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Aahhhhh Mike,
> isch liebe Deine Nudelsalade.



issch auch und ich habe einen tierischen Kohldampf


----------



## Gralmaster88 (16. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Wirklich?



jaaa


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Februar 2008)

Gralmaster88 schrieb:


> hab da mal ein kleines Sprungbild unter meinen Fotos. Nix großartiges, aber egal.




respekt  
mach doch auch mal ein paar bilder in der stadt
wird sich doch sicher ne coole location in menden finden. 
kennst du raom, die sequenz aus prag....


----------



## wondermike (16. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> issch auch und ich habe einen tierischen Kohldampf



Bisschen müsst Ihr Euch noch gedulden. 

Aber ich fahr jetzt los.

Bis gleich.


----------



## Gralmaster88 (16. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> respekt
> mach doch auch mal ein paar bilder in der stadt
> wird sich doch sicher ne coole location in menden finden.
> kennst du raom, die sequenz aus prag....



ne du muss gestehn, hab das Roam Video noch net gesehen. Aber Prag ist schon ne geile Stadt, war selbst schon da.
Jo, son paar gute Locations werden sich hir noch finden lassen. Muss nur mal sehn das ich jemanden find der mitfährt und Bilder macht.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Februar 2008)

Gralmaster88 schrieb:


> ne du muss gestehn, hab das Roam Video noch net gesehen. Aber Prag ist schon ne geile Stadt, war selbst schon da.
> Jo, son paar gute Locations werden sich hir noch finden lassen. Muss nur mal sehn das ich jemanden find der mitfährt und Bilder macht.



dann schau es dir mal an

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNMK5PO8aD8

ist aber kein Dirt, trotzdem geilo


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> kennst du raom, die sequenz aus prag....



Die ist Affentittengoil


----------



## Gralmaster88 (16. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> dann schau es dir mal an
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNMK5PO8aD8
> 
> ist aber kein Dirt, trotzdem geilo





Sehr geil das Trailvideo!!  
Hab viele von den Orten wieder erkannt wo ich selbst gewesen bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (16. Februar 2008)

Gralmaster88 schrieb:


> Sehr geil das Trailvideo!!
> Hab viele von den Orten wieder erkannt wo ich selbst gewesen bin.



Ryan Leech hat es schon drauf

das find ich auch mega,
weils halt auch im wald ist

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=nGXwiAO57Jg&feature=related


----------



## Gralmaster88 (16. Februar 2008)

Ja das ist auch sehr geil.
Wenn ich das nötige Kleingeld hab werd ich mir warscheinlich mal ein 20" Trialbike zulegen und och mal richtig damit anfangen.

bin dann mal wieder weg.
Bis später


----------



## Maggo (16. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> halloo....
> 
> so der tag ist da... jetzt bremsts vorne gar nimmer.. druckpunkt komplett weg...
> ich brauch ein entlüftungskit..



shit, ich hab erst die pn gelesen und dann deine notsituation mitbekommen. wie gesagt, ich bin nur noch bis dienstag da, ich versuchs dem carsten mitzugeben, wenn das zu spät ist sag bescheid, vielleicht findet sich ja ne lösung.
die avid teile sollen wohl ab werk schon seeehr schlecht befüllt sein.


----------



## Maggo (16. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ryan Leech hat es schon drauf
> 
> das find ich auch mega,
> weils halt auch im wald ist
> ...



crazy shit. der typ iss schon gut.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2008)

GN8 Zusammen 

Mir hat der heutige Abend sehr viel Spass gemacht - Schön, dass Ihr so zahlreich gekommen seid


----------



## wondermike (17. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> GN8 Zusammen
> 
> Mir hat der heutige Abend sehr viel Spass gemacht - Schön, dass Ihr so zahlreich gekommen seid



Ich fand's auch sehr nett.  

Demnächst machen wir dann auch mal was bei mir.

Nu aber gute Nacht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2008)

Moin, moin 

Hui, was hab' ich heute lange geschlafen, ist es ungewöhnlich für mich mit meiner senilen Bettflucht bis kurz vor 10 in der Heia zu liegen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2008)

Goiles Wetter draussen


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Februar 2008)

guuuuuuude! 
netter abend gestern 

ich hab sie heut nacht gesehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich hab sie heut nacht gesehn



Fesch oder?


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Fesch oder?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


>



Also ich fand' auch, dass es ein sehr fesches Mädel ist


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also ich fand' auch, dass es ein sehr fesches Mädel ist



em hilfe?
wen meinst du jetzt ? 

sie = 3. person plural


----------



## caroka (17. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ryan Leech hat es schon drauf
> 
> ...............



Stimmt, der ist fast so gut wie ich.  


Geht heute was? Ich würde heute gerne alleine fahren, aber vllt. kann man sich irgentwo auf einen Kaffee treffen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> em hilfe?
> wen meinst du jetzt ?
> 
> sie = 3. person plural



Ich hab' Dich wohl missverstanden, denn ich meinte die Lehrerin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> ...aber vllt. kann man sich irgentwo auf einen Kaffee treffen?



Heute wäre mal wieder eigentlich San Marco fällig

... , da z.b., ...

... aber dann erst so ab 16:00 Uhr...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' Dich wohl missverstanden, denn ich meinte die Lehrerin



... und Du das Gericht


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' Dich wohl missverstanden, denn ich meinte die Lehrerin



  fesch ge ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2008)

... Selbstzitat, Selbstzitat, Selbstzitat


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Februar 2008)

ich hab eine neu video converter testversion gefunden 
umwandlung bis 3 GB möglich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich hab eine neu video converter testversion gefunden
> umwandlung bis 3 GB möglich


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


>



also das nächste mal gibts unsere video in voller länge mit allen outtakes


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> also das nächste mal gibts unsere video in voller länge mit alles outtakes



 Das Video ist echt super


----------



## wondermike (17. Februar 2008)

Oh...Oh... Das sind Schmerzen!

Muss ich heute eigentlich schon wieder Fahrrad fahren gehen?


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das Video ist echt super



  danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Oh...Oh... Das sind Schmerzen!
> 
> Muss ich heute eigentlich schon wieder Fahrrad fahren gehen?



nene du lass mal ruh dich am besten mal 2-3 tage aus  

das müsste reichen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2008)

Hab' gerade mit Caro gesprochen: Wir treffen uns voraussichtlich um 16:30 Uhr im Eiscafé


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Oh...Oh... Das sind Schmerzen!
> 
> Muss ich heute eigentlich schon wieder Fahrrad fahren gehen?


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Februar 2008)

mist die testversion ist sche***
 *weitersuch*


----------



## caroka (17. Februar 2008)

Von wegen Lehrmittelfreiheit........ Jetzt reicht es. Ich boykottiere jetzt alles.  

Nach oben w e h r e n, anstatt nach unten treten.


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Von wegen Lehrmittelfreiheit........ Jetzt reicht es. Ich boykottiere jetzt alles.
> 
> Nach oben w e h r e n, anstatt nach unten treten.


----------



## caroka (17. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Oh...Oh... Das sind Schmerzen!
> 
> Muss ich heute eigentlich schon wieder Fahrrad fahren gehen?



Okay, ich lade Dich auf einen Käffchen am Fuxi ein. 

Denk an die Punkte für den WP.


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Okay, ich lade Dich auf einen Käffchen am Fuxi ein.
> 
> Denk an die Punkte für den WP.



psstt 
der hat genug punkte


----------



## caroka (17. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


>



Sorry, ich soll schon wieder Geld für Schulbücher abdrücken, weil nicht genug da sind. Meine Große liest noch in Deutsch aus Büchern mit der alten Rechtschreibung und das im Gymnasium.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Sorry, ich soll schon wieder Geld für Schulbücher abdrücken, weil nicht genug da sind. Meine Große liest noch in Deutsch aus Büchern mit der alten Rechtschreibung und das im Gymnasium.



 kenn ich  #

dann kommt  immer der schlaue spruch vom lehrer: sie müssen dich das buch nicht kaufen....und dann käufst dus doch,  weil du ohne nicht mitkommen würdest


----------



## wondermike (17. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Okay, ich lade Dich auf einen Käffchen am Fuxi ein.
> 
> Denk an die Punkte für den WP.



Danke, aber bei mir wird es wohl nur ein Flachlandründchen werden. Ich hab' ziemlichen Muskelkater. Einen schwarzen sozusagen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich hab' ziemlichen Muskelkater. Einen schwarzen sozusagen.



Getigerte sind aber auch schön


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Februar 2008)

Thomas!!!
ich hab wieder einen Druckpunkt 
zwar nicht sooo toll aber ich hab einen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Thomas!!!
> ich hab wieder einen Druckpunkt
> zwar nicht sooo toll aber ich hab einen



 Die Luft aus dem Ausgleichsbehälter ist beim AufdenKopfstellen des Rades in den Bremssattel gewandert. Deshalb hattest Du keinen Druckpunkt mehr. Jetzt ist die Luft, zumindest tlw, über Nacht wieder zurückgewandert...

... nimm' doch nochmal einen Schraubenzieher mit Kunststoffgriff und klopf mit dem Griff eine Zeitlang vorsichtig gegen den Bremssattel und danach gegen die Leitung von unten nach oben sozusagen und verändere dabei durch Hochheben des Hinterrades die Lage des Sattels so, dass der Leitungseintritt in den Bremssattel der höchste Punkt in Bezug auf den ganzen Sattel wird...

Sozusagen "What goes up, must come down"...

... oder so ähnlich


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Luft aus dem Ausgleichsbehälter ist beim AufdenKopfstellen des Rades in den Bremssattel gewandert. Deshalb hattest Du keinen Druckpunkt mehr. Jetzt ist die Luft, zumindest tlw, über Nacht wieder zurückgewandert...
> 
> ... nimm' doch nochmal einen Schraubenzieher mit Kunststoffgriff und klopf mit dem Griff eine Zeitlang vorsichtig gegen den Bremssattel und danach gegen die Leitung von unten nach oben sozusagen und verändere dabei durch Hochheben des Hinterrades die Lage des Sattels so, dass der Leitungseintritt der höchst Punkt wird...
> 
> ...



   ich glaub ich brauch heut doch nicht zu haus bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (17. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich glaub ich brauch heut doch nicht zu haus bleiben



Shit! Dann muss ich jetzt ja doch noch auf mein Folterinstrument schwingen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Shit! Dann muss ich jetzt ja doch noch auf mein Folterinstrument schwingen.



Interessant: Normalerweise schwingt man die Folterinstrumente und nicht sihc selbst drauf


----------



## wondermike (17. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Interessant: Normalerweise schwingt man die Folterinstrumente und nicht sihc selbst drauf



Aber wir Biker sind da einfach anders.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Aber wir Biker sind da einfach anders.



Stimmt, wir sind 'eh Masos


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Februar 2008)

so
an meiner DVD bastel ich heut abend weiter...
ich hol mal meine reba bei seb , die ich natürlich gestern noch im auto vergessen hab, un dann geht los


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2008)

Ich zieh' mich auch gleich mal um und geh' 'ne Runde biken


----------



## wondermike (17. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so
> an meiner DVD bastel ich heut abend weiter...
> ich hol mal meine reba bei seb , die ich natürlich gestern noch im auto vergessen hab, un dann geht los



Einbauen nicht vergessen!


----------



## wissefux (17. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin, moin
> 
> Hui, was hab' ich heute lange geschlafen, ist es ungewöhnlich für mich mit meiner senilen Bettflucht bis kurz vor 10 in der Heia zu liegen



ja ja, die letzten wochen waren bei dir sonntags immer noch gegen 9.30 uhr die rollläden unten. ich beobachte dich genau  

ich bräuchte mal wieder bei gelegenheit ne helfende hand zwecks kettenspannen ... ist mir heute bergauf im x-trail runtergefallen. bergab hat sie komischerweise alles mitgemacht


----------



## Maggo (17. Februar 2008)

@iggy: das entlüftungskit ist jetzt bei carsten, der bringts dann crazy und der widerum gibt es dann dir. du gibst es danach einfach wieder mir un der kreis ist geschlossen. tolle idee oder???
ich hab knieschmerzen und nen leihhelm der etwas zu klein ist aber trotzdem irgendwie lust nochmal das schwarze zum feldi hochzutreten. mal schaun ob ich mich motivieren kann.


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> @iggy: das entlüftungskit ist jetzt bei carsten, der bringts dann crazy und der widerum gibt es dann dir. du gibst es danach einfach wieder mir un der kreis ist geschlossen. tolle idee oder???
> ich hab knieschmerzen und nen leihhelm der etwas zu klein ist aber trotzdem irgendwie lust nochmal das schwarze zum feldi hochzutreten. mal schaun ob ich mich motivieren kann.



ey man top    danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ja ja, die letzten wochen waren bei dir sonntags immer noch gegen 9.30 uhr die rollläden unten. ich beobachte dich genau



 Hilfe, ich werde ausspioniert   



wissefux schrieb:


> ich bräuchte mal wieder bei gelegenheit ne helfende hand zwecks kettenspannen ... ist mir heute bergauf im x-trail runtergefallen. bergab hat sie komischerweise alles mitgemacht



Nullo Problemo - ich helfe Dir selbstverständlich gerne dabei


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Februar 2008)

sooooo wäre dann auch wieder da...
war ja mal ein richtig geiler tag  trotz kurzer hose an den beinen nicht gefrohren
dafür umso mehr an den füßen
war ne schöne tour heute (kaisertempel, gundel, kelkm, fbh Eppstein, heim,)
un ich hab sogar noch ne gratis dusche von nem autofahrer bekommen
der gute mann wollt halt seine frontscheibe putzen


----------



## wondermike (17. Februar 2008)

So, Mission accomplished. Gaaanz entspanntes Flachlandründchen (immerhin mit 500 Hm). Bin ja mal gepannt, was der Iggi heute auf die Reihe gekriegt hat...


----------



## wondermike (17. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> war ne schöne tour heute (kaisertempel, gundel, kelkm, fbh Eppstein, heim,)



Und? Punkte? Wir gurken da ja schließlich nicht zum Spaß im Wald rum.


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Februar 2008)

duuu sagg!!
ich hab nur 11 und du 12


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Februar 2008)

das wird huer ein heißes rennen


----------



## wondermike (17. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> das wird huer ein heißes rennen



Na ja, schau' mer mal. Da hast Du ja noch einiges vor.


----------



## wondermike (17. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> duuu sagg!!
> ich hab nur 11 und du 12



Hab extra noch ein paar Runden um den Block gedreht, um die drei Stunden voll zu machen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Hab extra noch ein paar Runden um den Block gedreht, um die drei Stunden voll zu machen.


mhm
könnt ich eig auch noch machen   

in meinem fall wäre das wahrscheinlich 2 mal ums ort  bzw paar mal ums ort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2008)

Hi Leute, alles klar?


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hi Leute, alles klar?



bestens


----------



## wondermike (17. Februar 2008)

Fühle mich interessanterweise heute Abend weniger platt als heute morgen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> bestens



Was macht der Druckpunkt?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Fühle mich interessanterweise heute Abend weniger platt als heute morgen.



Frische Luft tut gut


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was macht der Druckpunkt?



fast wieder komplett hergestellt..... 
werd die bremse aber dann doch mal entlüften etc..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> fast wieder komplett hergestellt.....


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Februar 2008)

so 
ich geh mal ins Bett 
machts guuut!!!!
gute nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2008)

Gn8 Iggi 

Ich schau' gerade "Hui Buh Das Schlossgespenst"


----------



## wondermike (17. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gn8 Iggi
> 
> Ich schau' gerade "Hui Buh Das Schlossgespenst"



Wusste gar nicht, dass Du auf Horror-Filme stehst...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Februar 2008)

guude Nacht!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht, dass Du auf Horror-Filme stehst...



... hab's auch nicht ausgehalten und umgeschaltet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Februar 2008)

Moin, moin


----------



## mzaskar (18. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen Kinners, hoffe ihr hattet ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Kinners, hoffe ihr hattet ein schönes Wochenende



Yepp, es war ein sehr schönes w/e mit tollem Wetter 

Ich hoffe Dein Besuch in Deiner alten Heimat war inkl. An- und Abreise auch schön


----------



## mzaskar (18. Februar 2008)

War ganz angenehm  

Nur einiger meiner alten Heimattrails, sind entweder nun mit Asphalt überzogen, oder durch die vielen Reiter in unserer Gegend als Reitwege umfunktioniert 

Hatte trotzdem noch ne schöne Runde um die alte Heimat gedreht ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (18. Februar 2008)

Moin moin,

WE war echt okay. Freu mich aber heute auf meine A*******.  
Nein, ich bin nicht krank.


----------



## wondermike (18. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> WE war echt okay. Freu mich aber heute auf meine A*******.
> Nein, ich bin nicht krank.



Um Gottes Willen!!!  

Bleib ganz ruhig und atme tief durch. Das geht bestimmt vorbei.


----------



## caroka (18. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Um Gottes Willen!!!
> 
> Bleib ganz ruhig und atme tief durch. Das geht bestimmt vorbei.



    
Das ist inzwischen chronisch und ich kann ganz gut damit umgehen.


----------



## wondermike (18. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Das ist inzwischen chronisch



Aber doch hoffentlich nicht ansteckend.


----------



## Breezler (18. Februar 2008)

Moin zusammen,

des Bikers Schuhwerk gestern gesehen auf dem Feldnerg   








Also nix mehr gegen Felgenbremser


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Februar 2008)

Brrhhh war das ars$$kalt heute morgen ...

@Breeezler: Die Pics funzen bei mir leider nicht ...


----------



## Maggo (18. Februar 2008)

bei mir auch nicht.


----------



## Breezler (18. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Brrhhh war das ars$$kalt heute morgen ...
> 
> @Breeezler: Die Pics funzen bei mir leider nicht ...





Maggo schrieb:


> bei mir auch nicht.



Hm, komisch, 
hab se aber auch im Fotoalbum


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Hm, komisch,
> hab se aber auch im Fotoalbum



_ Hilfe ! ! ! _ Ein Fall für die Style-Polizei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Breezler (18. Februar 2008)

So. Nu aber


----------



## wartool (18. Februar 2008)

Rofl.. der Kerl ist ja echt stylisch unterwegs


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Februar 2008)

@wartool: Ich hab' von Caroka gehört, dass Du in Höchst schaffst und manchmal nach der Arbeit noch Runden im Taunus ab Steinbach/Hohemark drehst?


----------



## Breezler (18. Februar 2008)

Die Bilder von ner uralten Hercules mit Wankelmotor, und von ner Royal Enfield interessieren wahrscheinlich weniger?


----------



## Gralmaster88 (18. Februar 2008)

moin moin,
ist ja ne regelrechte Serie von Geilem Wetter hir. 
Irgendwie schon die ganze Woche! 

Nachteil. Ist Arschkalt hir, aber hauptsache die Sonne lacht.  

Das heißt gleich wieder biken.


----------



## mzaskar (18. Februar 2008)

Du Glücklicher, ich habe heute noch einen Termin mit meinen Sponsor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Februar 2008)

Gralmaster88 schrieb:


> Das heißt gleich wieder biken.



  

Ich muss heute auch noch ein bisschen warten, bevor es wieder auf's Bike geht...


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> des Bikers Schuhwerk gestern gesehen auf dem Feldnerg
> 
> ...




da fehlen nur noch die wollsocken


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Februar 2008)

übrigens....


moin moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Februar 2008)

hier ist ja tooote hose


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Februar 2008)

Yepp - heute ist hier anscheinend ziemlich tote Hose


----------



## mzaskar (18. Februar 2008)

Jooo 

Nach dem Powerstart ist jetzt mal etwas innehalten an der Reihe. 

Ich hau mich mal vor die Glotze, mein Sponsor war heute anspruchsvoll


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich hau mich mal vor die Glotze, mein Sponsor war heute anspruchsvoll



 Glotze ist 'ne Superidee !!!


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Glotze ist 'ne Superidee !!!



bei mir heißts mal wieder führerscheinbögen  

ohoho 2 RUuuunde.. weils so schön war lalalala


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> bei mir heißts mal wieder führerscheinbögen
> 
> ohoho 2 RUuuunde.. weils so schön war lalalala



Wird diesmal schon klappen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Februar 2008)

alles tote Hose ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Februar 2008)

ich geh ins Bett, dann is der mist-Tag auch endlich rum...

Gute Nacht ihr Leutz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Februar 2008)

... sagt gerade der Richtige, dem hier normalerweise gerade mal jeden Tag ein GN8 über die Tastatur kommt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Februar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Gute Nacht ihr Leutz



Sach' ich doch


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Februar 2008)

ich will ein neues bike 
nur mei eltern stellen sich irgentwie bissi quer, obwohl ich bezahlen würd


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Februar 2008)

naja ich geh mal
machts gut
gute nacht


----------



## Maggo (18. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich will ein neues bike
> nur mei eltern stellen sich irgentwie bissi quer, obwohl ich bezahlen würd



ich glaub meine wären froh gewesen wenns ein rad gewesen wäre.


----------



## wondermike (18. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich glaub meine wären froh gewesen wenns ein rad gewesen wäre.



Genau. Sag doch einfach, wenn Du Dir kein Bike kaufst, gibst Du das Geld für Drogen aus...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Genau. Sag doch einfach, wenn Du Dir kein Bike kaufst, gibst Du das Geld für Drogen aus...



 S U P E R T I P P ! ! ! 

Genau die richtige Strategie


----------



## wondermike (18. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> S U P E R T I P P ! ! !
> 
> Genau die richtige Strategie



Diplomatie war schon immer meine Stärke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Februar 2008)

-first-  nu aber los...


----------



## wartool (19. Februar 2008)

tztz.. da fallen se ausm Bett und posten "-first-"      ;-P

ich sitze schon auf der Maloche :-(


war wieder gut frisch heute aufm Radl


----------



## Breezler (19. Februar 2008)

Moin zusammen,
und ich warte auf die Späschicht.


----------



## caroka (19. Februar 2008)

Moin moin,  



wartool schrieb:


> tztz.. da fallen se ausm Bett und posten "-first-"      ;-P
> 
> ich sitze schon auf der Maloche :-(
> 
> ...



.......jaja, die Schüler.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Februar 2008)

Moin, moin 

Bin heute auch später dran


----------



## wartool (19. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> 
> 
> .......jaja, die Schüler.





och Meeensch erinner mich doch nicht daran... heute wieder bis 21 Uhr :-( *kotz*  und das bei dem Wetter :-( da könnte man sooo schön ne Runde drehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Februar 2008)

So auf A***** angekommen, heute mit Auto, da heute noch ein Abendessen ansteht...


----------



## mzaskar (19. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen ihr Lieben 

Wünsche euch allen einen schönen und angenehmen Tag in netter Gesellschaft 

Gruss aus dem Süden


----------



## Breezler (19. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> So auf A***** angekommen, heute mit Auto, da heute noch ein Abendessen ansteht...



Auch angekommen, aber ohne Auto  
Nu heißts abhängen bis 19.00 Uhr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Auch angekommen, aber ohne Auto
> Nu heißts abhängen bis 19.00 Uhr



Bei mir wird's wohl heute auf Grund des anstehenden Social Events 23:00 Uhr werden, bevor ich heimkomme...


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Februar 2008)

wieso wird hier eigentlich nicht mehr zum geburtstag gratuliert,
hier wird doch auch sonst jeder schei$ kundgetan 













happy birthday Crazy
ich wünsch dir alles gute zum geburtstag
lass es dir gutgehen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wieso wird hier eigentlich nicht mehr zum geburtstag gratuliert,
> hier wird doch auch sonst jeder schei$ kundgetan



Upps Sorry - hatte dem Crazy gerade eine PN geschrieben.


----------



## Breezler (19. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bei mir wird's wohl heute auf Grund des anstehenden Social Events 23:00 Uhr werden, bevor ich heimkomme...



Wenn sowas in der Zeit enthalten wäre, würd ich auch nix sagen   
Aber viel Spaß dabei


----------



## Breezler (19. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> happy birthday Crazy
> ich wünsch dir alles gute zum geburtstag
> lass es dir gutgehen!



Auch alles Gute von mir


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wieso wird hier eigentlich nicht mehr zum geburtstag gratuliert,
> hier wird doch auch sonst jeder schei$ kundgetan
> 
> 
> ...



Natürlich auch an dieser Stelle nochmal von mir


----------



## frax061a (19. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> 
> 
> .......jaja, die Schüler.



Moin,

die studenten sind jetzt auch wach.  

Auch von mir natürlich alles gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Februar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> die studenten sind jetzt auch wach.



Na Ihr müsst ja nicht mehr ganz so früh aufstehen, denn Aldi hat ja jetzt auch bis 20:00 Uhr auf


----------



## frax061a (19. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na Ihr müsst ja nicht mehr ganz so früh aufstehen, denn Aldi hat ja jetzt auch bis 20:00 Uhr auf



20:00???Wer soll das den schaffen? Mails checken, essen, duschen....gehe lieber kurz vor 22:00 zum "Real".


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Februar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> 20:00???Wer soll das den schaffen? Mails checken, essen, duschen....gehe lieber kurz vor 22:00 zum "Real".



 Gut gekontert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...hier wird doch auch sonst jeder schei$ kundgetan



... und was war das denn eigentlich für eine dumme Bemerkung Herr LugXX *aufdentischtrommel* - Vorsicht!


----------



## frax061a (19. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gut gekontert



 

So, werde mich jetzt mal aufs Rad schwingen, hab das ein wenig durch die  ganze Zeit Fussball-Training vernachlässigt. 

Sind die Trails trocken, oder muss ich schonmal 2 Eimer Wasser bereit stellen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Februar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> :Sind die Trails trocken, oder muss ich schonmal 2 Eimer Wasser bereit stellen?



Derzeit sind absolut perfekte Bedingungen, einfach genial 

 Viel Spass


----------



## frax061a (19. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Derzeit sind absolut perfekte Bedingungen, einfach genial
> 
> Viel Spass



Ok, thx.

Hoffe ich kann bald wieder mal ne Runde mit euch drehen, ist net so einfach, schließlich geht die Rückrunde bald wieder los.
Bis dann


----------



## Breezler (19. Februar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> So, werde mich jetzt mal aufs Rad schwingen, hab das ein wenig durch die  ganze Zeit Fussball-Training vernachlässigt.
> 
> Sind die Trails trocken, oder muss ich schonmal 2 Eimer Wasser bereit stellen?



Alles klasse, zumindest auf den WAB´s zwischen Orschel und Dreieich



wahltho schrieb:


> Derzeit sind absolut perfekte Bedingungen, einfach genial
> 
> Viel Spass



Von mir auch viel Spaß



frax061a schrieb:


> Ok, thx.
> 
> Hoffe ich kann bald wieder mal ne Runde mit euch drehen, ist net so einfach, schließlich geht die Rückrunde bald wieder los.
> Bis dann



Ich will auch mal studieren, aber ich glaub aus dem Alter bin ich raus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Februar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> Ok, thx.
> 
> Hoffe ich kann bald wieder mal ne Runde mit euch drehen, ist net so einfach, schließlich geht die Rückrunde bald wieder los.
> Bis dann



 Würd' mich sehr freuen, wenn sich mal wieder was ergeben würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Breezler (19. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Würd' mich sehr freuen, wenn sich mal wieder was ergeben würde



in dem Zusammenhang wollt ich mal nachfragen wie es am Sonntag aussieht?.
Evtl. würd ich mich da mal aufdrängen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> in dem Zusammenhang wollt ich mal nachfragen wie es am Sonntag aussieht?.



Können wir sehr gerne mal grob anpeilen


----------



## Breezler (19. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Können wir sehr gerne mal grob anpeilen



Gute Sache  Wetter soll ja nicht so schlecht sein


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Februar 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Sebastian!!!


----------



## wissefux (19. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Sebastian!!!



dito


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Februar 2008)

soo meine marzochi ist wieder da
aber jetzt ham die vergessen mir ne neue ahead-kralle einzuschkagen !! und jetzt hab ich keine !!
säcke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Februar 2008)

so DAS VIDEO ist jetzt auch komplett fertig.. mit outtakes etc. 
und und und ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> soo meine marzochi ist wieder da
> aber jetzt ham die vergessen mir ne neue ahead-kralle einzuschkagen !! und jetzt hab ich keine !!
> säcke!



Stimmt die Schaftlänge schon?

Wenn ja gib' die Gabel nachher Almut mit und ich schlag' Dir 'ne Kralle ein


----------



## Breezler (19. Februar 2008)

Kann mich mal einer nach Hause schicken?  
Hab keine Lust mehr bis um sieben auf der A***** zu sitzen


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Stimmt die Schaftlänge schon?
> 
> Wenn ja gib' die Gabel nachher Almut mit und ich schlag' Dir 'ne Kralle ein



ne schaftlänge stimmt auch noch nicht... 

aber das wäre nicht schecht... dann könntest du ja auch meinen neu-erworbenen konus aufschlagen....

ich denk den schaft kann man später auch noch absägen.... 
kralle bisschen mehr rein klopfen un dann abschneiden


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Kann mich mal einer nach Hause schicken?
> Hab keine Lust mehr bis um sieben auf der A***** zu sitzen



*Breezlernachhauseschick*


----------



## mzaskar (19. Februar 2008)

Hi Grazy

lass es krachen 

Alles Gute zum B´day


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Stimmt die Schaftlänge schon?
> 
> Wenn ja gib' die Gabel nachher Almut mit und ich schlag' Dir 'ne Kralle ein



ich muss noch sagen ich hab selbst keine kralle... als würd dir evtl des geld für das teil geben


----------



## wondermike (19. Februar 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Crazy!!!

Sehe ich das richtig, dass Du seit heute auf die dreißig zugehst?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Februar 2008)

so, alle auf dem Heimweg und ich dann in 5std40min wieder wach 
war aber ein Klasse Abend  und danke für die Glückwünsche 

Gute Nacht 

@ mike: erst mal auf die 20


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Februar 2008)

*vollgefuttertindereckelieg*

war lustig 
man sieht sich gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (19. Februar 2008)

jepp,
hat mir auch gefallen


danke...


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Februar 2008)

hat mich gefreut alle mal wieder zu treffen. puh, bin ich satt und nun auch auf dem weg ins bett.

GN8


----------



## Arachne (19. Februar 2008)

Ja, war nett mal wieder von Angesicht zu Angesicht zu plauschen! 

Bin auch super abgefüllt und bettreif...


----------



## Zilli (19. Februar 2008)

So, 
Arachne sicher nach Hause ins Netz gebracht ,
ansonsten toller Abend; auch das Video, das Schlusswort lautet:
_* *Bäucherchen*


*_


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Februar 2008)

Bin von unserem Social Event in der Firma zurück und habe gelernt, dass unser neuer Praktikant auch Biker ist, früher Downhill-Rennen gefahren ist und auch hier im Forum aktiv ist - die Welt ist ein Dorf 

Er ist gerade erst nach FFM gezogen und sobald er seine Bikes hier hat, wird er hoffentlich mal mit uns fahren 

GN8 @All


----------



## Arachne (20. Februar 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> So,
> Arachne sicher nach Hause ins Netz gebracht ,
> ansonsten toller Abend; auch das Video, das Schlusswort lautet:
> _* *Bäucherchen*
> ...


----------



## Arachne (20. Februar 2008)

@Zilli: Du hast Post!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Februar 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> _* *Bäucherchen**_



Das ist heute auch mein Schlusswort hier


----------



## mzaskar (20. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen und einen schönen Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (20. Februar 2008)

Dann mach ich mal den Anfang. 

Moin moin,

regnet es heute? 

Edit: Manoman hab ich lange überlegt.


----------



## Breezler (20. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Dann mach ich mal den Anfang.
> 
> Moin moin,
> 
> ...



Morsche

bisher in Orschel noch nicht. Sieht aber nicht so berauschend aus.
Werd mal Regenklamotten mit einpacken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Februar 2008)

Moin, moin 



caroka schrieb:


> regnet es heute?



Lt. www.wetter.de eine Regenwahrscheinlichkeit von 85% und 1 bis 3 Liter pro qm ab Mittag


----------



## Der B (20. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bin von unserem Social Event in der Firma zurück und habe gelernt, dass unser neuer Praktikant auch Biker ist, früher Downhill-Rennen gefahren ist und auch hier im Forum aktiv ist - die Welt ist ein Dorf
> 
> Er ist gerade erst nach FFM gezogen und sobald er seine Bikes hier hat, wird er hoffentlich mal mit uns fahren
> 
> GN8 @All



Und voraussichtlich habe ich mein Bike nächstes oder übernächstes Wochenende hier (  so spät im Jahr). Und hoffentlich pladdert es dann weniger hier in der Gegend. 

Dann kann ich auch etwas gegen oder für meine desolate Kondition tun und den Taunus persönlich kennen lernen


----------



## Breezler (20. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin, moin
> 
> 
> 
> Lt. www.wetter.de eine Regenwahrscheinlichkeit von 85% und 1 bis 3 Liter pro qm ab Mittag



Pünktlich 15 Minuten nach Beginn einer entspannenden Morgenrunde fings selbstredend an


----------



## mzaskar (20. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Dann mach ich mal den Anfang.
> 
> Moin moin,


 
Zu spät  



caroka schrieb:


> regnet es heute?
> 
> Edit: Manoman hab ich lange überlegt.


 
Hier nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Pünktlich 15 Minuten nach Beginn einer entspannenden Morgenrunde fings selbstredend an



Upps, hab' gerade nach einer zweistündigen Stunden PPT-Orgie mal wieder aus dem Fenster geschaut und siehe da: Es regnet auch in FFM


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Februar 2008)

guuuude...
hatte heut morgen prüfung...
wahnsinn .. und ich hab sogar bestanden


----------



## Maggo (20. Februar 2008)

na dann mal herzlichen glühstrumpf. wurd ja auch zeit


----------



## wissefux (20. Februar 2008)

der regen scheint sich pünktlich zum feierabend zu verziehen ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> na dann mal herzlichen glühstrumpf. wurd ja auch zeit



na danke  
übrigens danke fürs entlüftungskit.. is angekommen 
bekommste so schnell wies geht wieder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> guuuude...
> hatte heut morgen prüfung...
> wahnsinn .. und ich hab sogar bestanden



Unglaublich, aber so steht es geschrieben... 

Spass beiseite: Glückwunsch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Februar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> der regen scheint sich pünktlich zum feierabend zu verziehen ...



Hoffentlich


----------



## Gralmaster88 (20. Februar 2008)

Mahlzeit,
Gestern mal wieder ne schöne Tour durchn Wald gemacht. Heut ein kleiner Ritt ins nächste Dorf und jetzt werd ich nochmal mein Bike besteigen!


----------



## Gralmaster88 (20. Februar 2008)

Ey wer braucht einen Darkhorse Trailrahmen und ne VR-Scheibenbremse? Bei mir melden.
Klar dafür gibts den Verkaufe Thread, aber was solls.


----------



## mzaskar (20. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> guuuude...
> hatte heut morgen prüfung...
> wahnsinn .. und ich hab sogar bestanden


 
Zum Glück bin ich ja weit weg 

Happy Roads und Glückwunsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (20. Februar 2008)

@ Der B:

Hallo! 
Was soll denn das?  Ich bin definitiv gegen Dein Zitat "Wer Neutral ist, stellt sich auf eine Seite! Die Schweiz ist doof!!!"! Wie kommst Du dazu, so etwas zu schreiben?  Hör ja auf damit! 


Neutrale Grüße von der Schweizerin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Februar 2008)

Ich hab's auch bis hierhin im Fettnäpfchen platschen hören   

... Mist ich hab' auch einen Spritzer abbekommen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Februar 2008)

ei gude! 

bin irgendwie müde


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Februar 2008)

Gude Crazy, 

Almut meint es wär' 'ne sehr nette Feier gestern gewesen und möchte sich nochmals herzlich bedanken


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Februar 2008)

ich bedanke mich das ich nicht alleine feiern musste, und natürlich für das Stückchen Pappe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Februar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich bedanke mich das ich nicht alleine feiern musste, und natürlich für das Stückchen Pappe



Iggi ist glaube ich zur Zeit auf eine andere Pappe scharf


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Februar 2008)

der will bestimmt beide 
aber erst mal soll er die ganz teuere bekommen, hoffentlich diesmal auf anhieb  damit ich nicht immer fahren muss


----------



## mzaskar (20. Februar 2008)

Cynthia schrieb:


> @ Der B:
> 
> Hallo!
> Was soll denn das?  Ich bin definitiv gegen Dein Zitat "Wer Neutral ist, stellt sich auf eine Seite! Die Schweiz ist doof!!!"! Wie kommst Du dazu, so etwas zu schreiben?  Hör ja auf damit!
> ...



Dem hier gesagten schliesse ich mich an !

Der in der Schweiz lebende


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Februar 2008)

sooo
irgentwie will das mit em gabelkonus net
......

hab auch nochmal nachgeguckt... das ist eig der gleiche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> sooo
> irgentwie will das mit em gabelkonus net
> ......
> 
> hab auch nochmal nachgeguckt... das ist eig der gleiche



Was funzt denn nicht?


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was funzt denn nicht?



also, hab mir für meine MZ noch einen konus gekauft... die dinger sehn ganz identisch aus... 
nur mit dem neuen hab solche schleif...etc geräusche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> also, hab mir für meine MZ noch einen konus gekauft... die dinger sehn ganz identisch aus...
> nur mit dem neuen hab solche schleif...etc geräusche



Ist er auch richtig aufgeschlagen?


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist er auch richtig aufgeschlagen?



jop
.... mal sehn, guck mir das morgen nochmal in ruhe an


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Februar 2008)

na denn ich geh ins Bett
machts gut, schlaft gut, etc
guten nacht


----------



## wondermike (20. Februar 2008)

Heute hat beim Spinning bei mir ganz schön die Achillessehne gezwickt. Ich hoffe, bis zum Wochenende ist das wieder OK. Sonst bekommt der Iggi doch wieder 'ne Chance.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Februar 2008)

Wird schon werden


----------



## Maggo (20. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> .............Spinning.............



da würde mir auch so einiges zwicken.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Februar 2008)

GN8 @All 

Ich mach' mich in die Heia


----------



## Arachne (21. Februar 2008)

Welche wohl die alten sind?


----------



## Arachne (21. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> guuuude...
> hatte heut morgen prüfung...
> wahnsinn .. und ich hab sogar bestanden



Prima!


----------



## wissefux (21. Februar 2008)

moin und obacht : glatt ist es stellenweise da draussen, dazu noch neblig


----------



## wartool (21. Februar 2008)

Moin.. kann ich bestätigen...


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Februar 2008)

guten morgen 

*gähn*

ich mach mich mal langsam
machts gut man liest sich heute mittag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2008)

Moin, moin 

Danke für die Hinweise


----------



## mzaskar (21. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Welche wohl die alten sind?



Hmm schwierige Frage *grübelgrübel*

die oberen? die sind ja schon ganz eingefahren und die haben auch keine Schmiere mehr 

Guten Morgen Kinners 
 gestern am Morgen -6° heute +6°


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (21. Februar 2008)

Moin moin,

@--bikerider--
Na dann wünsch ich Dir für die Praktische, dass es auf Anhieb klappt. 

@Wartool
Meinste wir könnten am WE mal ne Runde drehen? Würde gerne mal mit Dir quatschen. 

@Arachne
Welche die Neuen sind?   Dazu muss man sich die mal genauer anschauen.  Das muss ja jetzt mit neuem Antrieb ein orgastisches Gefühl auf dem Bike sein, oder?


----------



## wissefux (21. Februar 2008)

@arachne : wat sinn dat für dinger  . hab lange an meinem bike gesucht, aber nix ähnliches entdecken können


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... hab lange an meinem bike gesucht, aber nix ähnliches entdecken können


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2008)

So, ich hab' schnell die Spike-Laufräder draufgemacht, denn bei uns vor der Tür ist es Ar$$$glatt


----------



## caroka (21. Februar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> @arachne : wat sinn dat für dinger  . hab lange an meinem bike gesucht, aber nix ähnliches entdecken können



Die sind etwas älter und entsprangen wohl dem Biopacezeitalter von Shimano. 
Da warst Du noch nicht auf der Welt.


----------



## Arachne (21. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen,

ihr seid ja heute Morgen schon früh wieder gut drauf! 

@mzaskar: Schlüssige Beweisführung.  

@caroka: An meinem ersten Mountain(Starr-)bike hatte ich anfangs tatsächlich noch diese ovalen Dinger.  Gewöhnungsbedürftig...

@wissefux: Du Ärmster, dann ist Dein Rad nicht ganz vollständig...  

Gestern Abend war es so mild, dass ich eher nicht mit Glätte gerechnet hätte.


----------



## caroka (21. Februar 2008)

Mir geht es so dreckig bei dem Wetter. 
*Auf redet mit mir!* 
Man nennt es auch "dirty talk".


----------



## caroka (21. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> ........
> 
> Gestern Abend war es so mild, dass ich eher nicht mit Glätte gerechnet hätte.


War eben draussen und es scheint sehr mild zu sein.......verrücktes Wetter!


----------



## wondermike (21. Februar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> @arachne : wat sinn dat für dinger  . hab lange an meinem bike gesucht, aber nix ähnliches entdecken können



Du musst die Kaffeemühle an Deinem Hinterrad auseinanderbauen. Da sind die drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (21. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> @Wartool
> Meinste wir könnten am WE mal ne Runde drehen? Würde gerne mal mit Dir quatschen.



Mal gucken.. eventuell am Sonntag... können wir ja kurzfristig ausmachen - evtl komme ich mitm Auto inkl. Bike rüber oder so..


habe auch schon mit Waltho geschrieben, mit dem ich mal unter der Woche fahren werde...das wird aber warsch. erst in 1-2 Wochen gehen, da bei mir die praktische Prüfung ansteht.. und ich da bissl was für machen muß :-(


----------



## Arachne (21. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> War eben draussen und es scheint sehr mild zu sein.......verrücktes Wetter!



in der Wettervorherschau haben sie für Sonntag Sonne und 18°C angekündigt!


----------



## Arachne (21. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Mir geht es so dreckig bei dem Wetter.
> *Auf redet mit mir!*
> Man nennt es auch "dirty talk".



komm mit, bei mir wird es gleich wieder dirty zugehn...


----------



## caroka (21. Februar 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> Mal gucken.. eventuell am Sonntag... können wir ja kurzfristig ausmachen - evtl komme ich mitm Auto inkl. Bike rüber oder so..
> 
> 
> habe auch schon mit Waltho geschrieben, mit dem ich mal unter der Woche fahren werde...das wird aber warsch. erst in 1-2 Wochen gehen, da bei mir die praktische Prüfung ansteht.. und ich da bissl was für machen muß


Wünsche Dir, dass da alles rund läuft. 
Wollte mit Dir gerade über dieses Thema reden, doch davon willst Du am Sonntag wahrscheinlich eher nix wissen. Wir tel. mal. 



Arachne schrieb:


> in der Wettervorherschau haben sie für Sonntag Sonne und 18°C angekündigt!


----------



## caroka (21. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> komm mit, bei mir wird es gleich wieder dirty zugehn...



 Kann leider nicht.  Obwohl meine innere Unruhe mal raus müsste. Wünsch Dir 'ne trockene Fahrt, wenigstens von oben.


----------



## wondermike (21. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> komm mit, bei mir wird es gleich wieder dirty zugehn...



Ich stell' mir schon das Plakat vor: Dirty Biking - Der Film


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (21. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Du musst die Kaffeemühle an Deinem Hinterrad auseinanderbauen. Da sind die drin.


Du Experte, Du.......


----------



## caroka (21. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich stell' mir schon das Plakat vor: Dirty Biking - Der Film


Womit ein komplett anderes Publikum angesprochen wäre.


----------



## caroka (21. Februar 2008)

......und weg


----------



## wartool (21. Februar 2008)

Nochmal ne Frage an alle Anderen in der Gegend hier:

hat jemand von Euch ein geeignetes Werkzeug, um folgende Kurbel 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/2984

(an meinem Hardtail) mit Innenlager demontieren zu können?

Muss das gute Stück mal wieder auf Vordermann bringen und alle Verschleißteile inkl LRS erneuern.. damit es mich weiterhin treu auf die Arbeit trägt 

Gleich noch ne Frage.. habe am HT eine Marzocchi MX Federgabel eingebaut (die alte war defekt) nun plane ich wegen meiner Fully-Neuanschaffung das HT komplett wetter-und reisetauglich zu machen (evtl Nabendynamo (LRS muss eh neu her). 

Weiter plane ich (sofern umsetzbar) Vollschutzbleche anzubauen - und genau dazu habe ich ne Frage: Kennt jemand Vollschutzbleche, die so geformt sind, fass sie unter den "alten - nicht EVO" Boostern meiner HS33 durchpasst? Weiter suche ich eine Möglichkeit das vordere Vollblech oben an der Gabel (über, oder unter der Brücke) anzubringen - selbstbauen könnte ich zwar problemlos etwas.. aber evtl gibt es ja ne fertige Lösung... Problem an der Gabel ist halt, dass in der Brücke kein Loch ist, wie es sich z.B. an meiner Suntourgabel am Crosser finden lässt.

Andere Alternative: Umbau auf EVO2 Booster.. die lassen wohl bissl mehr Platz - will aber eigentlich nicht sooo viel Geld da reinstecken (kostet knapp nen Hunni der Umbau - und sicher bin ich nicht, dass das die Lösung ist)

Alternativ zu den Vollblechen: ich finde irgend eine Lösung, mit der ich mir mein Gepäck im BOB IBEX nicht komplett einsaue, wenn ich damit auf Reisen gehe - und den Umwerfer etc (Sattelrohr) bissl besser vor Dreck schütze.


----------



## wissefux (21. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Du musst die Kaffeemühle an Deinem Hinterrad auseinanderbauen. Da sind die drin.



ach da sind die ... gut zu wissen  , dann brauch ich das ding jetzt doch nicht mehr auseinandernehmen. das wäre nämlich tatsächlich mein nächster schritt auf der bisher erfolglosen suche gewesen


----------



## mzaskar (21. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Mir geht es so dreckig bei dem Wetter.
> *Auf redet mit mir!*
> --->Man nennt es auch "dirty talk".


Geht nicht, das sieht mein Sponsor nicht so gerne 

Ausserdem werd ich dann immer rot im Gesicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> War eben draussen und es scheint sehr mild zu sein.......verrücktes Wetter!



Nicht nur das Wetter war heute verrückt, sondern der ganze bisherige Vormittag...

... tierisch glatt, also Spike-Reifen drauf...

... dann Paket, das gestern bei Nachbarn abgegeben wurde, abgeholt und ausgepackt...

... Fahrad aus dem Keller geholt um loszufahren...

... stehen die avisierten Möbellieferanten schon vor der Tür und Almut ist noch unterwegs (Filius in die Schule gefahren w/ Glätte und Einkaufen) ...

... Fahrrad wieder in den Keller getragen... 

... Lieferung entgegengenommen, montieren lassen und bezahlt...

... Fahrrad wieder aus dem Keller geholt...

... inzwischen ist es nicht mehr glatt draussen ...

... Fahrrad in den Keller getragen ... 

... Laufräder wieder zurückgewechselt...

... Fahrrad wieder aus dem Keller getragen ...

... endlich zur A***** gefahren ...

... in der  Kantine fällt mir dann noch ein Salamibrötchen vom Teller auf den Boden


----------



## wissefux (21. Februar 2008)

das leben ist echt hart und unbarmherzig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> das leben ist echt hart und unbarmherzig



Mmmaaammmiii!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> Mal gucken.. eventuell am Sonntag... können wir ja kurzfristig ausmachen - evtl komme ich mitm Auto inkl. Bike rüber oder so.,



Der Breezler hatte auch schon Interesse an einer Tour am Sonntag bekundet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (21. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... in der  Kantine fällt mir dann noch ein Salamibrötchen vom Teller auf den Boden



mit der wurstseite nach unten.


----------



## mzaskar (21. Februar 2008)

So ist das halt im Leben, ich konnte heute meine Wunschjake (Löffler Colibri) für die Häöfte des normalen Preises erstehen 

und von den Kollegen bekam ich dies mit dem Betreff Lichtenstein vs Germany 

http://www.5stargames.de/Spiele/Politik,Satire/Sonstige/Flucht+aus+Liechtenstein/play


----------



## Breezler (21. Februar 2008)

Morschen.



wahltho schrieb:


> Der Breezler hatte auch schon Interesse an einer Tour am Sonntag bekundet...



Rischdisch


----------



## Der B (21. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Lichtenstein vs Germany
> 
> http://www.5stargames.de/Spiele/Politik,Satire/Sonstige/Flucht+aus+Liechtenstein/play




LOL


----------



## Arachne (21. Februar 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> Nochmal ne Frage an alle Anderen in der Gegend hier:
> 
> hat jemand von Euch ein geeignetes Werkzeug, um folgende Kurbel
> 
> ...



Das sieht aus wie eine Shimano FC-M752 (steht irgendwo an der Kurbel). Die hat einen integrierten Abzieher. Da mußt Du mit einem Inbus (ich glaube achter) die innere Schraube lösen und weiter herausdrehen, bis sie gegen den äußeren Ring stößt und beim Weiterdrehen die Kurbel von der Achse drückt.


----------



## Arachne (21. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> ... Das muss ja jetzt mit neuem Antrieb ein orgastisches Gefühl auf dem Bike sein, oder?



Jo,   waren ja nicht nur die Schaltungsrädchen, sondern auch die Kette, Kassette, der Umwerfer, das mittlere Kettenblatt...


----------



## Arachne (21. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> So ist das halt im Leben, ich konnte heute meine Wunschjake (Löffler Colibri) für die Häöfte des normalen Preises erstehen
> ...


----------



## Arachne (21. Februar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> @arachne : wat sinn dat für dinger  . hab lange an meinem bike gesucht, aber nix ähnliches entdecken können



Hättest Du ein Fully und kein Hardtail um Deine Kaffeemühle herum, hättest Du wenigstens das rechte, das Kettenspannrädchen.


----------



## Arachne (21. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Kann leider nicht.  Obwohl meine innere Unruhe mal raus müsste. Wünsch Dir 'ne trockene Fahrt, wenigstens von oben.


war so! 



wondermike schrieb:


> Ich stell' mir schon das Plakat vor: Dirty Biking - Der Film


ansonsten so ähnlich: 

 ist das nicht ein schmutziges Lächeln?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (21. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Jo,   waren ja nicht nur die Schaltungsrädchen, sondern auch die Kette, Kassette, der Umwerfer, das mittlere Kettenblatt...



Jetzt bräuchte ich erstmal nur noch ein neues Schaltauge und/oder ein Schaltaugenrichtwerkzeug...


----------



## mzaskar (21. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Jetzt bräuchte ich erstmal nur noch ein neues Schaltauge und/oder ein Schaltaugenrichtwerkzeug...


 
Mein LBD hat eins


----------



## Arachne (21. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mein LBD hat eins



 LiBiDo?! 

ich auch bald!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> mit der wurstseite nach unten.



 Sogar schön in allen Einzelteilen: Beide Brötchenhälften (natürlich die gebutterte Seite nach unten), Wurstscheibe und Geschlunze (Gurkenscheiben)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Rischdisch



Sach' isch doch


----------



## Breezler (21. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sogar schön in allen Einzelteilen: Beide Brötchenhälften (natürlich die gebutterte Seite nach unten), Wurstscheibe und Geschlunze (Gurkenscheiben)



Ich hätte hier noch nen Korb mit ca. 2 Kilo oder mehr Süßkram loszuwerden.
Von Milky Way über Twix bis Hanuta. 
Nett von meiner letzten Schulungsgruppe.
Aber nu ist mir echt schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Ich hätte hier noch nen Korb mit ca. 2 Kilo oder mehr Süßkram loszuwerden.
> Von Milky Way über Twix bis Hanuta.
> Nett von meiner letzten Schulungsgruppe.
> Aber nu ist mir echt schlecht



 Meine letzte halbe Tafel Ritter Sport Taube Nuss musste vorgestern daran glauben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Jetzt bräuchte ich erstmal nur noch ein neues Schaltauge und/oder ein Schaltaugenrichtwerkzeug...



Das neue Schaltauge wolltest Du Dir doch schon vor zwei Monaten besorgen, als wir Dein altes Schaltauge nochmal mit Mühe hingefrickelt haben ...

... und streiche "/oder", denn auch bei einem neuen Schaltauge würde ich auf jeden Fall prüfen, ob es korrekt ausgerichtet ist


----------



## mzaskar (21. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Meine letzte halbe Tafel Ritter Sport Taube Nuss musste vorgestern daran glauben


 
Wie du hattest ne 1/2 Tafel ueber  

Ich kenn nur die binäre Rittersport


----------



## Arachne (21. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das neue Schaltauge wolltest Du Dir doch schon vor zwei Monaten besorgen, als wir Dein altes Schaltauge nochmal mit Mühe hingefrickelt haben ...
> 
> ... und streiche "/oder", denn auch bei einem neuen Schaltauge würde ich auf jeden Fall prüfen, ob es korrekt ausgerichtet ist



Aus Ersatzzwecken eigentlich sogar schon noch länger, komme da aber halt schlecht hin... Das "oder" bezog sich auch nicht auf das Richtwerkzeug!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wie du hattest ne 1/2 Tafel ueber
> 
> Ich kenn nur die binäre Rittersport



 Entschuldigung, wird nicht wieder vorkommen


----------



## Arachne (21. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wie du hattest ne 1/2 Tafel ueber
> 
> Ich kenn nur die binäre Rittersport



Meine Raumpflegerin beschwerte sich bei mir, dass mein Zimmernachbar immer mehr "schnuckelt" (Süßigkeiten zu sich nimmt). Es würde nicht mehr lange dauern, die Rollen des Bürostuhls kaputt gehen und den Boden verschandeln. Als ich die "Beschwerde" weitergab wurde mir abrupt mit einem solch binärem Teil der Mund gestopft...


----------



## mzaskar (21. Februar 2008)

Es gibt da die Möglichkeit Süsswaren der o.g Firma in Waldenbuch direkt, zu verbesserten Konditionen, zu kaufen....Ein Grund warum ich Freunde in Filderstadt habe


----------



## mzaskar (21. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ansonsten so ähnlich:
> 
> ist das nicht ein schmutziges Lächeln?!


 
so ähnlich natürlich viel huebscher sah ich heute Morgen aus ...... die Bänkers, welche gerade ihren hochpreisigen, lederbestuhlten Karossen enstiegen sind, schauen dann immer etwas pikiert wenn ich so in den Fahrstuhl einsteige


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> so ähnlich natürlich viel huebscher sah ich heute Morgen aus ...... die Bänkers, welche gerade ihren hochpreisigen, lederbestuhlten Karossen enstiegen sind, schauen dann immer etwas pikiert wenn ich so in den Fahrstuhl einsteige



Ich wurde mal vor ein paar Jahren von einer Dame des Wachpersonals, die mich anscheinend mit einem Fahrradkurier verwechselte, im Aufzug angesprochen, wo ich denn eigentlich hin wolle...

... als ich erwiderte "An meinen Arbeitsplatz" war das Gelächter ein Grosses


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Du musst die Kaffeemühle an Deinem Hinterrad auseinanderbauen. Da sind die drin.



Nicht nötig, da gibt es sogar eine geniale Animation zu 

http://www.rohloff.de/de/technik/speedhub/funktionsprinzip/index.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (21. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Es gibt da die Möglichkeit Süsswaren der o.g Firma in Waldenbuch direkt, zu verbesserten Konditionen, zu kaufen....Ein Grund warum ich Freunde in Filderstadt habe


----------



## Arachne (21. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ... die Bänkers, welche gerade ihren hochpreisigen, lederbestuhlten Karossen enstiegen sind, schauen dann immer etwas pikiert wenn ich so in den Fahrstuhl einsteige



Mir halten sie mittlerweile Haus-, Aufzugs- und Flurtür auf. So kann ich dann direkt weiterfahren!   Klappt allerdings nur, wenn zufällig gerade jemand an einer dieser Türen steht...


----------



## caroka (21. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Geht nicht, das sieht mein Sponsor nicht so gerne
> 
> Ausserdem werd ich dann immer rot im Gesicht


Ich doch auch. *schüchterngugg*



wahltho schrieb:


> Nicht nur das Wetter war heute verrückt, sondern der ganze bisherige Vormittag...
> 
> ... tierisch glatt, also Spike-Reifen drauf...
> 
> ...


    



wahltho schrieb:


> Der Breezler hatte auch schon Interesse an einer Tour am Sonntag bekundet...


----------



## Arachne (21. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nicht nötig, da gibt es sogar eine geniale Animation zu
> 
> http://www.rohloff.de/de/technik/speedhub/funktionsprinzip/index.html



Da ist der Film.


----------



## caroka (21. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> So ist das halt im Leben, ich konnte heute meine Wunschjake (Löffler Colibri) für die Häöfte des normalen Preises erstehen
> 
> und von den Kollegen bekam ich dies mit dem Betreff Lichtenstein vs Germany
> 
> http://www.5stargames.de/Spiele/Politik,Satire/Sonstige/Flucht+aus+Liechtenstein/play


Im Spiel klappt das ganz gut.  Warum bin ich so unfähig das auf's Leben zu übertragen. 



Arachne schrieb:


> Jo,   waren ja nicht nur die Schaltungsrädchen, sondern auch die Kette, Kassette, der Umwerfer, das mittlere Kettenblatt...


Das wußte ich ja. Die Röllchen alleine sorgen nicht für solch Hochgefühl. 



Arachne schrieb:


> war so!
> 
> 
> ansonsten so ähnlich:
> ...


Oh, Arachne wie dirty.  



Breezler schrieb:


> Ich hätte hier noch nen Korb mit ca. 2 Kilo oder mehr Süßkram loszuwerden.
> Von Milky Way über Twix bis Hanuta.
> Nett von meiner letzten Schulungsgruppe.
> Aber nu ist mir echt schlecht


Am Sonntag mitbringen  



mzaskar schrieb:


> so ähnlich natürlich viel huebscher sah ich heute Morgen aus ...... die Bänkers, welche gerade ihren hochpreisigen, lederbestuhlten Karossen enstiegen sind, schauen dann immer etwas pikiert wenn ich so in den Fahrstuhl einsteige


Ja, zeig es den Schlipsträgern. Yeahhhhh


----------



## mzaskar (21. Februar 2008)

Habe gestern diesen Film kurz angeschaut, scheint sehr lustig zu sein


----------



## Arachne (21. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das sieht aus wie eine Shimano FC-M752 (steht irgendwo an der Kurbel). Die hat einen integrierten Abzieher. Da mußt Du mit einem Inbus (ich glaube achter) die innere Schraube lösen und weiter herausdrehen, bis sie gegen den äußeren Ring stößt und beim Weiterdrehen die Kurbel von der Achse drückt.



@wartool: für`s Innenlager brauchst Du dann aber einen speziellen Schlüssel. Da ich dieses Tretlager früher auch hatte, habe ich auch diesen Schlüssel.


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Februar 2008)

guuuuude!


----------



## wartool (21. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> @wartool: für`s Innenlager brauchst Du dann aber einen speziellen Schlüssel. Da ich dieses Tretlager früher auch hatte, habe ich auch diesen Schlüssel.




Boah Klasse... ich werde morgen, oder am Samstag mal in der Garage verschwinden und gucken, ob ich die Kurbel abbekomme... Wenn Du einverstanden bist und wir uns bei Gelegenheit mal sehen würde mir das Teil gerne mal leihen, oder gar das HT im Auto mitschleifen und dann direkt vor Ort demontieren.. oder, oder..ginge das??? Die Neuen Lager, die ich besorgen werde haben bestimmt diese neuere Werkzeuggeneration... und die werde ich mir dann zulegen.. dann kann ich meine 3 Räder alle selbst machen... sollten dann auf einem Stand sein..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (21. Februar 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> Boah Klasse... ich werde morgen, oder am Samstag mal in der Garage verschwinden und gucken, ob ich die Kurbel abbekomme... Wenn Du einverstanden bist und wir uns bei Gelegenheit mal sehen würde mir das Teil gerne mal leihen, oder gar das HT im Auto mitschleifen und dann direkt vor Ort demontieren.. oder, oder..ginge das??? Die Neuen Lager, die ich besorgen werde haben bestimmt diese neuere Werkzeuggeneration... und die werde ich mir dann zulegen.. dann kann ich meine 3 Räder alle selbst machen... sollten dann auf einem Stand sein..



Klar, wie auch immer! 

Aber Vorsicht: Mein betreffendes Rad hatte ein besonderes, unübliches Innenlagermaß (68 statt 73mm, oder umgekehrt)... 

Als ich auf die üblichen, außen am Tretlager anliegenden Innenlager umrüstete, mußte ich auch erstmal die Farbe des Rahmen an dieser Stelle entfernen. Durch die versenkten Innenlager (wie bei Dir) hatten die an dieser Stelle Farbe auf dem Rahmen. Die entfernst Du am besten mit einem Werkzeug, mit dem Du auch gleich die Seiten planfräsen kannst. Hab` ich leider nicht, aber z.B. der wahltho. 

Immerhin hat das aktuelle XT-Lager Zwischenringe dabei, mit welchen man es bei 68 und 73mm-Rahmen verwenden kann.


----------



## Maggo (21. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Klar, wie auch immer!
> 
> Aber Vorsicht: Mein betreffendes Rad hatte ein besonderes, unübliches Innenlagermaß (68 statt 73mm, oder umgekehrt)...
> 
> ...



das planfräsen des tretlagergehäuses ist ohnehin superwichtig bei hollowtechII lagern da die sich ansonsten gerne verkanten und unrealistisch schnell wieder kapott gehn. sollte bei ausgebautem lager aber auch jeder händler binnen weniger minuten erledigen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Klar, wie auch immer!
> 
> Aber Vorsicht: Mein betreffendes Rad hatte ein besonderes, unübliches Innenlagermaß (68 statt 73mm, oder umgekehrt)...



68mm ist normal...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ... sollte bei ausgebautem lager aber auch jeder händler binnen weniger minuten erledigen.



... oder bei wahltho, der hat nämlich das erforderliche Werkzeug zum Planfräsen


----------



## Arachne (21. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... oder bei wahltho, der hat nämlich das erforderliche Werkzeug zum Planfräsen





Arachne schrieb:


> ... Die entfernst Du am besten mit einem Werkzeug, mit dem Du auch gleich die Seiten planfräsen kannst. Hab` ich leider nicht, aber z.B. der wahltho.
> ...



steht da doch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> steht da doch.



Upps - sorry überlesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der B (21. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> 68mm ist normal...



...jedenfalls nördlich der Alpen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... oder bei wahltho, der hat nämlich das erforderliche Werkzeug zum Planfräsen



... und das Werkzeug zum Ausbau des Lagers sollte er auch haben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2008)

... und wieder FETT selbstzitiert


----------



## Arachne (21. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> 68mm ist normal...





Der B schrieb:


> ...jedenfalls nördlich der Alpen...



westlich (usa) ist offensichtlich 73mm üblich...

Damals hatte mich das echt genervt, ich mußte mir ein ganz spezielles Innenlager, mit anders dimensionierter Achse kaufen.


----------



## Arachne (21. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und das Werkzeug zum Ausbau des Lagers sollte er auch haben



Hast Du Dir die Bilder mal genauer angeschaut? Das ist ein anderes Werkzeug, als das für Hollowtech II. Eines mit nach außen zeigender Zahnung. Aber Du fährst ja auch schon etwas länger und hast vielleicht auch schon mal so ein Innenlager gehabt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hast Du Dir die Bilder mal genauer angeschaut? Das ist ein anderes Werkzeug, als das für Hollowtech II. Eines mit nach außen



Ich meine es sollte das hier sein...

http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=594

... was bei klassischen Vierkantpatronenlagern und Octalink Verwendung findet


----------



## Arachne (21. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich meine es sollte das hier sein...
> 
> http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=594
> 
> ... was bei klassischen Vierkantpatronenlagern und Octalink Verwendung findet



Kann sein.  Meins sieht so aus.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kann sein.  Meins sieht so aus.



 Bingo - ist das gleiche Werkzeug

Es gibt davon eine sehr praktische Variante, z.b. von Tacx, mit einer Feder und einer Schraube, mit der man das Werkzeug in der Bohrung für die Kurbelschraube, die sich in der Achse befindet, fixiert. Die Feder presst das fixierte Werkzeug dann auf den Vielzahn. So wir ein ein Abrutschen insb. beim Lösen festsitzender Innenlager verhindert. Es war nämlich ein Problem bei diesem Lagertyp, dass man sich sehr leicht diesen Vielzahn durch Abrutschen verhunzen konnte...


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Februar 2008)

moin 
*zimmeraufräum*


----------



## Maggo (21. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bingo - ist das gleiche Werkzeug
> 
> Es gibt davon eine sehr praktische Variante, z.b. von Tacx, mit einer Feder und einer Schraube, mit der man das Werkzeug in der Bohrung für die Kurbelschraube, die sich in der Achse befindet, fixiert. Die Feder presst das fixierte Werkzeug dann auf den Vielzahn. So wir ein ein Abrutschen insb. beim Lösen festsitzender Innenlager verhindert. Es war nämlich ein Problem bei diesem Lagertyp, dass man sich sehr leicht diesen Vielzahn durch Abrutschen verhunzen konnte...



hiergegen hilft auch ein hinterradschnellspanner den man halt nicht knüppelfest anziehen darf. wenn man das so "fest" macht, dass sich das lager auch bewegen kann und dann schritt für schritt immer etwas lockert geht das auch ganz gut. logischerweise ist das passende und durchdachte werkzeug immer das geeignetere, wenn man allerdings keines zur hand hat gilt immer noch improvisieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> hiergegen hilft auch ein hinterradschnellspanner den man halt nicht knüppelfest anziehen darf. wenn man das so "fest" macht, dass sich das lager auch bewegen kann und dann schritt für schritt immer etwas lockert geht das auch ganz gut. logischerweise ist das passende und durchdachte werkzeug immer das geeignetere, wenn man allerdings keines zur hand hat gilt immer noch improvisieren.



 Oder so... 

Funktioniert zumindest bei Octalink-Lagern, die grundsätzlich Hohlachsen haben...

... die Vierkantpatronenlager hatten aber meist keine Hohlachsen. Ich kenne nur ein XT-Modell, das eine Hohlachse hatte


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Februar 2008)

sammelt hier jemand briefmarken ???


----------



## mzaskar (21. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> sammelt hier jemand briefmarken ???


 
Frag mal die Post oder ihren ehemaligen Vorsitzenden


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Februar 2008)

früher hab ich mal gesammelt,
heut schau ich mir die nur noch mit hübschen mädels an...


wenn du aber ne blaue mauritius zu verschenken hast nehm ich die gerne..


----------



## Arachne (21. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> sammelt hier jemand briefmarken ???



ich sammel doch alles...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Februar 2008)

moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Februar 2008)

@ Maggo: der iggi meint nach dem Bremsflüssigkeitswechsel bei meiner Hinterradbremse, sei diese schwammiger als vorher. Kann man dabei was falsch machen? Hab unten ne volle Spritze drangeschraubt, oben ne leere. Oben gezogen, unten gedrückt. Vorher natürlich in der vollen die Luft aus dem DOT rausgeklopft und so halt.


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> sammelt hier jemand briefmarken ???






hätte da noch einige...
z.B ganz viele aus der DDR davon noch ca  60% NEU...
5 stück ausm Deutschen Reich.
tausende von der BRD 
dann noch tausende ausm Ausland (China, Indien,.. ., spanien) 

*protz*


----------



## Maggo (21. Februar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Maggo: der iggi meint nach dem Bremsflüssigkeitswechsel bei meiner Hinterradbremse, sei diese schwammiger als vorher. Kann man dabei was falsch machen? Hab unten ne volle Spritze drangeschraubt, oben ne leere. Oben gezogen, unten gedrückt. Vorher natürlich in der vollen die Luft aus dem DOT rausgeklopft und so halt.



so stehts in der magura anleitung, bei avid steht was anderes was mir aber nicht einleuchtet da sich die systeme ja nicht so richtig unterscheiden.  kann natürlich sein dass nach wie vor noch luft drinnen ist, grundsätzlich traue ich dir das aber locker zu, ich habs ja auch hingekriegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (21. Februar 2008)

Boah eyh. Musste richtig was a******* heute. Unmenschlich, sowas.


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Februar 2008)

ich geh ins Bett....
gute nacht !


----------



## mzaskar (21. Februar 2008)

Fanta 4 - Ein Tag am Meer


----------



## wartool (21. Februar 2008)

so.. endlich aus der Schule daheim...

erstmal viiielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten... ich werde mich sobald ich Zeit ahbe mal daran machen die Kurbel runternehmen und dann mal gucken, wie und wo ich da evtl mit jemandem zusammenkomme, der so ein Werkzeug hat / und evtla uch das zu Planen - alternativ muss ich halt bissl Geld in die Hand nehmen und das beim Händler fräsen lassen. Mal schaun...(Ich fasse Walthos Aussage wegen des Planfräswerkzeug mal als Angebot auf )


----------



## Arachne (21. Februar 2008)

@fux: Das mittlere Kettenblatt läßt sich bei der XT-Kurbel ohne Kurbeldemontage wechseln:

1. Alle Kettenblätter losschrauben
2. Das mittlere Kettenblatt schräg auf das Tretlagergehäuse legen:




3. Das Kettenblatt zuerst über die dem Kurbelarm abgewandten Kettenblatthalter führen:




4. Nun über die anderen beiden und feddisch!


----------



## wartool (21. Februar 2008)

Arachne.. Du solltest mehr Rad-putzen, als Rad-basteln ;P


so.. gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (21. Februar 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> Arachne.. Du solltest mehr Rad Putzen, als Basteln ;P



 

Ich hatte es letzten Sonntag picobello sauber gehabt. Aber seit gestern regnet es halt wieder ab und an. Ich fahre es nahezu täglich. Täglich putzen geht nicht!


----------



## mzaskar (21. Februar 2008)

Achherjeh das teuere Rad so schmutzig *kopfschüttel*


----------



## mzaskar (21. Februar 2008)

Aber geht es nicht genau so schnell, die Kurbel zu demontieren, das ganze zu wechseln und wieder anzubauen??? Denke mir das gefriggel mit den Kettenblattschrauben bei montierter Kurbel gibt blutige Finger .....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2008)

GN8 die Herrschaften


----------



## wartool (22. Februar 2008)

goooood morning vietnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam!!


zumindest erinnert mich die Temperatur heute morgen daran.. habe den Fehler gemacht meine dicken Klamotten anzuziehen (Macht der Gewohnheit) und bin nun im eigenen Saft hier auf der A**** angekommen...

schönen Tag noch


----------



## wissefux (22. Februar 2008)

@arachne :technik, die begeistert


----------



## caroka (22. Februar 2008)

Moin moin,



wartool schrieb:


> goooood morning vietnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam!!
> 
> 
> zumindest erinnert mich die Temperatur heute morgen daran.. habe den Fehler gemacht meine dicken Klamotten anzuziehen (Macht der Gewohnheit) und bin nun im eigenen Saft hier auf der A**** angekommen...
> ...



War gestern abend laufen und es war richtig mild.


----------



## Arachne (22. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber geht es nicht genau so schnell, die Kurbel zu demontieren, das ganze zu wechseln und wieder anzubauen??? Denke mir das gefriggel mit den Kettenblattschrauben bei montierter Kurbel gibt blutige Finger .....



Morgen,

ich finde, dass es ohne Kurbeldemontage schneller geht. Bei mir derzeit sowieso, da das nachträglich eingesetzte Tretlagergewinde nicht mehr ordentlich sitzt...


----------



## Arachne (22. Februar 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> goooood morning vietnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam!!
> 
> 
> zumindest erinnert mich die Temperatur heute morgen daran.. habe den Fehler gemacht meine dicken Klamotten anzuziehen (Macht der Gewohnheit) und bin nun im eigenen Saft hier auf der A**** angekommen...
> ...





caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> 
> 
> War gestern abend laufen und es war richtig mild.



Neben dem milden Wetter hatte ich gestern Abend ziemlich starken Rückenwind!  Bin quasi Nachhause geflogen.  An der letzten Steigung mußte ich meine Ärmel abzippen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Februar 2008)

Moin, moin,

heute bin ich mal Letzter  



wissefux schrieb:


> @arachne :technik, die begeistert



 



caroka schrieb:


> War gestern abend laufen und es war richtig mild.



 Auf den Trails am Staufen war es sehr nett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (22. Februar 2008)

Hat nicht jemand Lust, für mich zur A***** zu gehen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Hat nicht jemand Lust, für mich zur A***** zu gehen?



Wir könnten ja mal einen Job Swap machen - wär' bestimmt lustig


----------



## caroka (22. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir könnten ja mal einen Job Swap machen - wär' bestimmt lustig



Oh ja, ich hätte hier einen kl. Wäscheberg. 
Du bügelst meine Wäsche und ich über die Aktienkurse.  
Die sehen immer so verknittert aus.  Da wird es Zeit, dass sich mal jemand kompetentes drum kümmert.


----------



## caroka (22. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Hat nicht jemand Lust, für mich zur A***** zu gehen?



Wenn Du keine Lust hast zu gehen, dann fahr' doch.


----------



## mzaskar (22. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Oh ja, ich hätte hier einen kl. Wäscheberg.


 
Ich hätt da auch noch etwas zu zu geben 




caroka schrieb:


> Du bügelst meine Wäsche und ich über die Aktienkurse.


 
solange du nur die Kurse bügelst 


caroka schrieb:


> Die sehen immer so verknittert aus.


 
Morgens sehe ich auch meist verknittert aus 



caroka schrieb:


> Da wird es Zeit, dass sich mal jemand kompetentes drum kümmert.


 
Alle Macht für Caro


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Februar 2008)

kennt Ihr eigentlich schon den rabenschwarzen Song "Learning by Burning" von Stoppok, der zur Zeit häufiger im Radio läuft  

Ich war letzen Samstag bei 'ner Party auf dem Land.
Die meisten Partygäste waren mir bis dato unbekannt.
Da waren ein paar Frau'n, die schienen mir sehr nett,
doch ich wollte an dem Abend mal etwas früher ins Bett.
Deshalb setzte ich mich zu den jungen Pärchen mit den Kindern,
denn ich dachte das würde den dicken Absturz schon verhindern.

Ich hätte natürlich nie dieses Lied geschrieben, wenn es wirklich so gewesen wäre.

Kaum das ich saß, sah ich diese beiden blondgelockten süßen kleinen Bengels,
wie sie ganz allein da hockten.
Drei Kerzen vor sich aufgebaut, mit denen die beiden spielten.
Ich sah nur wie sie irgend welche Stöckchen in die Flammen hielten.
Bevor was passiert, dachte ich, geh' ich da vorbei,
die spielen mit Feuer und ich Fetenpolizei.
Ich setzte mich zu ihnen und sagte dann:
&quotNa, laßt das doch besser mal sein, sonst ärgert sich die Mama."
Doch weit gefehlt, denn dem war gar nicht so,
denn just in dem Moment kam ihre Mama wieder vom Klo.
Sie fauchte mich gleich an, ja was dächt'ich mir dabei
und das wenn ihre Kinder mit Feuer spiel'n, das voll in Ordnung sei.
Warum müsste ich mich eigentlich einmischen, ich Chauvi-Clown,
ich hätte eh' keine Ahnung von Kindern und von Frau'n.
Man muß die Kinder machen lassen,
sonst werden sie ein' später hassen.
Ich sagte toll, toll, toll wie find'ste den:
"Kriegen Kinder kein Grenzen
werden sie bald die Schule schwänzen."

Das war Öl auf Muttis Lampe und nu redete sie sich in Rage.
Ich dachte, hoffentlich verlangt sie am Ende nicht dafür 'ne fette Gage.
Während sie mir weiter die Leviten laß,
trank ich ein Schnaps nach dem anderen, bis ich vergaß
warum ich überhaupt hier mit der Mama stand
und irgendwie wurde mir ganz langsam blümerant.
Da plötzlich hält sie inne und sagt: "Mensch, sei doch mal still!
Was riecht denn hier so angebrannt, das ist doch nicht der Grill!"

Learning by burning

Genau, es war einer ihrer Knaben, der da so streng roch.
Sie schrie mich an: &quotJetzt tu doch was, hilf dem Jungen doch."
In meinem Duselkopp, stolperte ich zu dem Unglückskind.
Seine Haare brannten lichterloh und fackelten im Wind.
Ich kippte ganz spontan meinen Schnaps über seine Rübe,
das hätte ich nicht tun soll'n, denn jetzt wurd's wirklich trübe.
Doch erstmal gab es eine imposante Explosion.
Die Mutter schrie hysterisch: "&quotWas ist mit meinem Sohn?"
Also, das konnte ich jetzt überhaupt nicht mehr versteh'n,
denn was mit ihrem Sohn war, war auf Kilometer gut zu seh'n.
Da hörte man schon die Feuerwehr, ich dachte &quotGott sei Dank"
kommt jetzt professionelle Hilfe und macht hoffentlich Schluß hier mit dem Punk.
Doch wieder lag ich falsch, denn jetzt ging der Punk erst richtig los,
jetzt kam die freiwillige Feurwehr aus Halbermoos.
Sie feierten ihren 10ten Einsatz in 150 Jahren,
drum kamen sie gleich mit dem ganz großen Löschzug angefahren.
Es dauerte 'ne Weile, bis einer es endlich schaffte
die Sirene abzustellen, während die Partymeute gaffte.
Und dabei eifrig diskutierte was man machen müsste.
Es gab wirklich keinen, der es nicht noch viel besser wußte.
Doch Reden alleine, das weiß doch jedes Kind,
hilft weder bei Feuer noch bei starkem Wind.
Der Junge brannte immer noch und machte ordentlich Licht,
trotzdem fand die Feuerwehr den Wassernschluß nicht.
Es dauerte noch ein bisschen, dann kam Wasser aus der Spritze,
wo vorher noch der Junge stand, war jetz 'ne große Pfütze.
Für die Feuerwehr war dann die Sache auch schnell erledigt
und ich dachte noch an Muttis' kleine Predigt -
erkannte jetzt die pädagogische Überlegenheit von der Dame-
denn wenn ihr Sohn das heute abend überlebt wird er mit Sicherheit kein Pyromane.

Learning by burning


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Oh ja, ich hätte hier einen kl. Wäscheberg.
> Du bügelst meine Wäsche ...



Du lass' mal, man soll nie versuchen, das Schicksal zu beinflussen


----------



## mzaskar (22. Februar 2008)

so ich verabschiede mich mal ins Wochenende 

http://www.20min.ch/digital/dossier/clips/story/21105369

Happy Trails


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Februar 2008)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Februar 2008)

moin


----------



## caroka (22. Februar 2008)

Hat jemand Lust Schlittschuh laufen zu gehen?


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust Schlittschuh laufen zu gehen?



wo?


----------



## caroka (22. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wo?



Ich wüßte nur die Eissporthalle in Frankfurt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Februar 2008)

moin moin 

die Halle in Frankfurtz mag der iggi gar nicht  wegen unpässlicher begegnungen mit unerwünschten Leuten...
milde ausgedrückt


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich wüßte nur die Eissporthalle in Frankfurt.



 hab ich mir fast gedacht....
mhm...
also die idee is cool  
nur die in frankfurt ham teils soo sch§§§ schuhe ich rede da jetzt von GR. 46 aufwärts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (22. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hab ich mir fast gedacht....
> mhm...
> also die idee is cool
> nur die in frankfurt ham teils soo sch§§§ schuhe ich rede da jetzt von GR. 46 aufwärts


Wo gibt es denn Deine Größe?


----------



## wondermike (22. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir könnten ja mal einen Job Swap machen - wär' bestimmt lustig



Cool. Du gefährdest die deutsche Obstsaftversorgung und ich sorge für den größten Börsencrash der Weltgeschichte.


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Wo gibt es denn Deine Größe?



naja die gibts ja schon in frankfurt... aber..Gr 47 is nicht gleich 47 oder 48 nicht gleich 48

das letzte mal hab ich eine ganze stunde gebraucht welche zu finden, die halbwegs ok sind...
das war so: schuhe an, aufs eis, dann wieder schuhe aus, andere schuhe an, wieder aufas eis... usw...
 
aber gut
bei ,,plauscher on ice,,
würd ich sogar DAS in kauf nehmen


----------



## caroka (22. Februar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> die Halle in Frankfurtz mag der iggi gar nicht  wegen unpässlicher begegnungen mit unerwünschten Leuten...
> milde ausgedrückt





--bikerider-- schrieb:


> naja die gibts ja schon in frankfurt... aber..Gr 47 is nicht gleich 47 oder 48 nicht gleich 48
> 
> das letzte mal hab ich eine ganze stunde gebraucht welche zu finden, die halbwegs ok sind...
> das war so: schuhe an, aufs eis, dann wieder schuhe aus, andere schuhe an, wieder aufas eis... usw...
> ...



Liegt es jetzt an den Leuten oder den Schuhen? 
Egal, packt die Vivi noch ein und wir treffen uns dort.


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Liegt es jetzt an den Leuten oder den Schuhen?
> Egal, packt die Vivi noch ein und wir treffen uns dort.


ja ja die Leute  
egal ne also ich würd noch mal hin gehn....


----------



## wondermike (22. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Morgens sehe ich auch meist verknittert aus
> 
> 
> 
> Alle Macht für Caro



Und ich erst. Das kriegt nichtmal die Caro wieder glattgebügelt.


----------



## wartool (22. Februar 2008)

wie schauts denn nu am Sonntag aus? Ist was in Planung? - komme eben von meiner Abendrunde übern Herzberg und uss feststellen, wie geil son bissl Wärme ist


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Februar 2008)

musste jetzt mal sein


----------



## caroka (22. Februar 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> wie schauts denn nu am Sonntag aus? Ist was in Planung? - komme eben von meiner Abendrunde übern Herzberg und uss feststellen, wie geil son bissl Wärme ist



Hör auf davon zu erzählen, sonst setzt ich mich nochmal auf's bike. 

Sonntag geht bestimmt was? Das ergibt sich hier immer ziemlich kurzfristig. Ich denke mal es wird 11 oder 13:00 Uhr, Fischbach oder Hofheim.


----------



## caroka (22. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> musste jetzt mal sein



Jaja, Männer und Frauen.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Jaja, Männer und Frauen.......



damit wäre bewiesen, dass du kein männerversteher bist un ich kein frauenversteher


----------



## Arachne (22. Februar 2008)

N`Abend,

ungewöhnlich, dass der Wind so ausdauernd stark aus einer Richtung bläst (SW).


----------



## Arachne (22. Februar 2008)

Das Schaltungsrädchen-Bild ist mittlerweile sechs mal kommentiert worden.  Einer meiner Favoriten: "Ich glaub er hat einfach ne andere Interpretation von Leichtbau. "


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das Schaltungsrädchen-Bild ist mittlerweile sechs mal kommentiert worden.  Einer meiner Favoriten: "Ich glaub er hat einfach ne andere Interpretation von Leichtbau. "


----------



## Maggo (22. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust Schlittschuh laufen zu gehen?



oh mann caro. 

wenn ich nicht in niedersachsens hauptsatdt gefanegen wäre wär ich glatt mitgekommen. goile idee.


----------



## Maggo (22. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das Schaltungsrädchen-Bild ist mittlerweile sechs mal kommentiert worden.  Einer meiner Favoriten: "Ich glaub er hat einfach ne andere Interpretation von Leichtbau. "


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Februar 2008)

so ich geh
gute nacht
schlaft gut


----------



## Breezler (22. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Hör auf davon zu erzählen, sonst setzt ich mich nochmal auf's bike.
> 
> Sonntag geht bestimmt was? Das ergibt sich hier immer ziemlich kurzfristig. Ich denke mal es wird 11 oder 13:00 Uhr, Fischbach oder Hofheim.



Mal schnell Guten Tach sach.

Früh wär mir recht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Februar 2008)

Gn8 @All


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (23. Februar 2008)

Moin moin,



Maggo schrieb:


> oh mann caro.
> 
> wenn ich nicht in niedersachsens hauptsatdt gefanegen wäre wär ich glatt mitgekommen. goile idee.


Nächste WE gibt es noch 'ne Chance. 


Breezler schrieb:


> Mal schnell Guten Tach sach.
> 
> Früh wär mir recht.


Früh ist relativ.  Aber 11:00 wäre mir auch recht.


----------



## wartool (23. Februar 2008)

moin.. und auf Wiedersehen.. ab in die Sch...


----------



## caroka (23. Februar 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> moin.. und auf Wiedersehen.. ab in die Sch...


Ich freu mich immer drauf.


----------



## Maggo (23. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> 
> Nächste WE gibt es noch 'ne Chance.
> ...



ich bin noch bis mitte märz in hannover und kome zwischendrin nur für drei tage heim.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2008)

Moin, moin


----------



## Arachne (23. Februar 2008)

Morsche,

wasn Wetter!  

Ich geh` erstmal mein Rad wienern, um ihm beim Mountainstoo die Dämpferbuchse wechseln zu lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Früh ist relativ.  Aber 11:00 wäre mir auch recht.



Solange Almut nicht mitfährt, fahre ich generell auch lieber früher


----------



## Arachne (23. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich bin noch bis mitte märz in hannover und kome zwischendrin nur für drei tage heim.



ich fühle mit Dir;  geht aber auch mal vorbei!


----------



## Arachne (23. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Solange Almut nicht mitfährt, fahre ich generell auch lieber früher



Hört sich ja schon wieder viel positiver an! 

Hast Du ihr neues schon fertig?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hast Du ihr neues schon fertig?



Noch nicht ganz , mir fehlt noch ein Frästeil für den Rahmen. Nicolai hatte im Rahmen der Modellpflege die Speedhub-Aufnahme verändert. Jetzt wären OEM2-Achsplatten (Speedbone-Achsplatten) anstatt wie bisher OEM-Achsplatten zu verwenden. Als ich moniert habe, dass ich generell nur OEM-Achsplatten verwende, hat Nicolai mir mitgeteilt, dass sie derzeit ein entsprechendes Frästeil entwickeln, damit das weiterhin möglich ist. Auf genaus dieses Frästeil warte ich noch. Das Bike ist ansonsten schon so weit wie möglich montiert. Die Schaltzüge müssen dann noch verlegt werden.

... zu Almut: Ich hoffe natürlich, dass sie wieder fährt, sie wird sicherlich wieder auf's Rad steigen, aber was sie sich dann noch tatsächlich zutraut, ist noch nicht abzusehen...


----------



## wondermike (23. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... zu Almut: Ich hoffe natürlich, dass sie wieder fährt, sie wird sicherlich wieder auf's Rad steigen, aber was sie sich dann noch tatsächlich zutraut, ist noch nicht abzusehen...



Die Almut und ich können dann ja mal 'ne Bike-Rehagruppe aufmachen.


----------



## wondermike (23. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich bin noch bis mitte märz in hannover und kome zwischendrin nur für drei tage heim.



Du Armer. Stell ich mir ziemlich stressig vor. Musst Du dann auch immer irgendwelchen technophoben Marketing-Ziegen erklären, dass man die Schwerkraft nicht aufheben und die Zeit nicht zurückdrehen kann?


----------



## Arachne (23. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Noch nicht ganz , mir fehlt noch ein Frästeil für den Rahmen. Nicolai hatte im Rahmen der Modellpflege die Speedhub-Aufnahme verändert. Jetzt wären OEM2-Achsplatten (Speedbone-Achsplatten) anstatt wie bisher OEM-Achsplatten zu verwenden. Als ich moniert habe, dass ich generell nur OEM-Achsplatten verwende, hat Nicolai mir mitgeteilt, dass sie derzeit ein entsprechendes Frästeil entwickeln, damit das weiterhin möglich ist. Auf genaus dieses Frästeil warte ich noch. Das Bike ist ansonsten schon so weit wie möglich montiert. Die Schaltzüge müssen dann noch verlegt werden.


Naja, wenn es dann wenigstens mit diesem Adapter wieder kompatibel zu euren anderen Bikes wird! 



wahltho schrieb:


> ... zu Almut: Ich hoffe natürlich, dass sie wieder fährt, sie wird sicherlich wieder auf's Rad steigen, aber was sie sich dann noch tatsächlich zutraut, ist noch nicht abzusehen...


Ist unheimlich schwierig, die betreffende auslösende Stelle war ja nicht offensichtlich technisch anspruchsvoll.  Erst beim Passieren und dann auch noch von links kommend... D.h. ich fände es sehr schwierig solche Stellen vorsorglich vermeiden zu können.

Naja, ich freue mich jedenfalls, dass es Almut immer besser geht und dass sie auch wieder Biken wird!


----------



## Arachne (23. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Die Almut und ich können dann ja mal 'ne Bike-Rehagruppe aufmachen.



Genießer...


----------



## Maggo (23. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Du Armer. Stell ich mir ziemlich stressig vor. Musst Du dann auch immer irgendwelchen technophoben Marketing-Ziegen erklären, dass man die Schwerkraft nicht aufheben und die Zeit nicht zurückdrehen kann?



so ähnlich, zum glück kämpfe ich nicht an der front sondern mache das mit den  fäden im hintergrund.schwein gehabt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, wenn es dann wenigstens mit diesem Adapter wieder kompatibel zu euren anderen Bikes wird!



Das ist ja das Ziel des Ganzen - alternativ könnte ich natürlich sofort eine OEM2-Achsplatte verwenden, aber dann ist die ganze Kompatibilität dahin   




Arachne schrieb:


> Ist unheimlich schwierig, die betreffende auslösende Stelle war ja nicht offensichtlich technisch anspruchsvoll.



Die Angstdenke ist ja auch eine Andere: Mein Gott, jetzt bin ich schon so vorsichtig und stürze trotzdem an einer so harmlosen Stelle so schwer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> so ähnlich, zum glück kämpfe ich nicht an der front sondern mache das mit den  fäden im hintergrund.schwein gehabt.



Aufbau Hannovermesse?


----------



## wondermike (23. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Aufbau Hannovermesse?



Nee, die andere, die mit dem C. Fast hätten sie mich dieses Jahr auch geshanghait.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Nee, die andere, die mit dem C.







wondermike schrieb:


> Fast hätten sie mich dieses Jahr auch geshanghait.


----------



## Maggo (23. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Angstdenke ist ja auch eine Andere: Mein Gott, jetzt bin ich schon so vorsichtig und stürze trotzdem an einer so harmlosen Stelle so schwer...



dieser gedanke sollte nach möglichkeit wegtherapiert werden. oft sind es die vermeintlich einfachen stellen die uns zu fall bringen. die stelle am meer an der ich mich gelegt hab war im vergleich zum vorher gefahrenen überhaupt nicht ansatzweise anspruchsvoll und zum fresse placken hats trotzdem gereicht. schau mal wann/wie der mike sich seinen flügel verletzt hat. mein fazit:
man sollte immer besonders wenig wab und soviel wie möglich anspruchsvolle trails fahren.


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. Februar 2008)

gude
was ein wetterchen


----------



## caroka (23. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> gude
> was ein wetterchen



Genau und deswegen fahr ich jetzt.


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Genau und deswegen fahr ich jetzt.



na dann viel spaß


----------



## Breezler (23. Februar 2008)

Moin Moin,

traumhaft draussen. War auch ein wenig unterwegs  

Morgen könnt ich so bis 14.00 Uhr. Süsse hat endlich mal wieder Frühschicht, damit wir endlich mal wieder was machen können.  

So 10 oder 11 Hohemark fänd ich nicht schlecht


----------



## caroka (23. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> traumhaft draussen. War auch ein wenig unterwegs
> 
> ...



Auch gerade wieder daheim.  Wir hatten jetzt auf der Tour vereinbart ab 11:00 Fischbach. PN mal Deine Telnr. Dann kann man einen Treffpunkt vereinbaren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (23. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> traumhaft draussen. War auch ein wenig unterwegs
> 
> ...



Plane morgen auch mit Caro und Co zu fahren... wie planst du das Breezler? Willst du ab Hohemark nach Fischbach fahren? (das wäre mir warsch. zu weit)

PN mir bitte ebenfalls mal Deine Nummer.. dann könnten wir mal absprechen, ob und was wir nu machen


----------



## Breezler (23. Februar 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> Plane morgen auch mit Caro und Co zu fahren... wie planst du das Breezler? Willst du ab Hohemark nach Fischbach fahren? (das wäre mir warsch. zu weit)
> 
> PN mir bitte ebenfalls mal Deine Nummer.. dann könnten wir mal absprechen, ob und was wir nu machen



Ich dacht ihr kommt aus Fischbach hierher


----------



## wartool (23. Februar 2008)

Übrigens habe ich nach 3 harten Stunden an der Garage (die nu aussieht, als wären die Russen dort gewesen) die Kuebeln meines alten HT und das Innenlager demontiert - auf einer Seite ist ein Gewinde in der Kurbel verreckt, weil ich zu große Kräfte aufgebracht habe   daraufhin musste ich bissl improvisieren und alles an Werkzeug einsetzen, was ich hatte ;P - aber wie gesagt.. es ist vollbracht..

Nun habe ich mal das "Gehäuse" des tretlagers am Rahmen vermeseen und komme auf 68,1mm - Lack habe ich auf der Planseite nicht finden können - würdet Ihr mir raten vor neu einbau eines neuen Lagertyps das ganze abzufräsen? Oder ist der Spaß dann "untermaß" - ich schätze mal, dass diese Fräsaktion mehr abnimmt, als 1/10tel - oder?

Welches Lager würdet Ihr empfehlen? XT? oder eher FAG o.ä.? Kurbelmäßig bin ich ja unabhängig, da ich mir die ja gefetzt habe und ebenfalls neu benötige. Weiter suche ich nen halbwegs günstigen LRS für Felgenbremsen... Empfehlungen hierzu? - Da ich alles neu brauche - Kasette, Kränze, Kette, Lager und Kurbel spiele ich mit dem hier


----------



## wartool (23. Februar 2008)

@Breezer.. bei dir geht nur ne T-Netbox ran - nehme an, Du hat Caro schon an der Strippe


----------



## Breezler (23. Februar 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> @Breezer.. bei dir geht nur ne T-Netbox ran - nehme an, Du hat Caro schon an der Strippe



Rischdisch   
Bin einsatzbereit  Kannst durchbimmeln


----------



## caroka (23. Februar 2008)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (23. Februar 2008)

. ?


----------



## Breezler (23. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> .





wartool schrieb:


> . ?


----------



## Arachne (23. Februar 2008)

Boah ej, was ne Hitze! 

Ich bin ärmellos und unterschenkelfrei unterwegs. 

Stefan (Mt) und ich haben uns köstlich amüsiert.  Die haben ihm in einer Packung zwei unterschiedliche Dämpferbuchsenhälften geschickt...  Fahre ich also noch `ne Weile mit den alten. Dafür bestellt er mir jetzt auch ein Schlatauge. Muß ich dafür auch keine Weltreise mehr unternehmen. 

EDIT: diesen Beitrag hatte ich eigentlich heute Mittag geschrieben...


----------



## Arachne (23. Februar 2008)

Bin vorhin dann fast noch in die Dunkelheit gekommen:


----------



## Arachne (23. Februar 2008)

Heute Mittag dürfte ich mal kurz Häschen hüpf-hüpf-hüpf spielen:  




Mittlerweile mag ich solche Schulgelände. `Ne menge Spielgelegenheiten! 




Und das gleich so nah (Kriftel)!


----------



## Arachne (23. Februar 2008)

In Kronberg hab` ich schon wieder `ne Buchse für mein neues Bike erstanden. 

Das ging da so hektisch her, dass sich niemand aufregte, als bei meinem Gehen der Alarm ausgelöst wurde. Wurde einfach weggedrückt. Jetzt hab` ich `ne Hose mit so `nem Sicherungsteil dran...


----------



## wondermike (23. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das ging da so hektisch her, dass sich niemand aufregte, als bei meinem Gehen der Alarm ausgelöst wurde. Wurde einfach weggedrückt. Jetzt hab` ich `ne Hose mit so `nem Sicherungsteil dran...



Na, dann kann Dich wenigstens keiner klauen.


----------



## Arachne (23. Februar 2008)

Der erste Tag im Jahr, an dem man etwas Haut zeigen konnte, der erste Tag im Jahr, an dem ich mir beim Biken die Haut aufreiße...


----------



## wondermike (23. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Der erste Tag im Jahr, an dem man etwas Haut zeigen konnte, der erste Tag im Jahr, an dem ich mir beim Biken die Haut aufreiße...



Das muss so sein. Ich war heute auch dreiviertellang unterwegs und hab mir ständig die Schienbeine an den Pedalen angehauen.


----------



## Arachne (23. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Das muss so sein. Ich war heute auch dreiviertellang unterwegs und hab mir ständig die Schienbeine an den Pedalen angehauen.



Au!  Ich hab` mir wenigstens ein paar Dornen "ausgesucht"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (23. Februar 2008)

o  habe heute meinen neuen Pedale angebaut und mit extra Pins versehen... malt nicht den Teufel an die Wand.. das wird sonst richtig schmerzhaft durch die Dinger...


----------



## Arachne (23. Februar 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> o  habe heute meinen neuen Pedale angebaut und mit extra Pins versehen... malt nicht den Teufel an die Wand.. das wird sonst richtig schmerzhaft durch die Dinger...



-> Schienbeinprotektoren!


----------



## wartool (23. Februar 2008)

Du wirst lachen... ein paar Protektoren, neuer Helm und neuer Fullface stehen schon auf meiner Einkaufsliste... spätestens nach der Schule + Op im Juli will ichs mal bissl mehr laufen lassen auf den Trails...  und da ich letzes Jahr einmal durch nen Rentner und einmal durch nen fehlgeleiteten Sprung ca ne Woche außer Gefecht war... behaupte ich da ein gebranntes Kind zu sein


----------



## caroka (23. Februar 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> . ?





Breezler schrieb:


>


Ich kann meine Posts nicht löschen, deshalb der Punkt. 



Arachne schrieb:


> Heute Mittag dürfte ich mal kurz Häschen hüpf-hüpf-hüpf spielen:
> .......


Braucht es da nicht andere Spielwiesen. 



wondermike schrieb:


> Na, dann kann Dich wenigstens keiner klauen.


Der würde doch sowieso zurückgebracht werden.


----------



## Zilli (23. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Heute Mittag dürfte ich mal kurz Häschen hüpf-hüpf-hüpf spielen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noch näher , 
zusätzlich sind links vom letzten Bild ca. 2 x hintereinander ca. 40 cm hohe Absätze, wo man ein bisserl droppen üben kann (ich aber ned dazu komme ) und oberhalb davon ist noch so ein 50-60 cm Absatz. Ein bisserl nervig sind die nicht wenigen Glassplitter dort. Aber insgesamt ein toller "Spielplatz"


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Februar 2008)

ei gude wie!
bin jetzt auch im neuen Zimmer wieder mit euch verbunden


----------



## Zilli (23. Februar 2008)

P.S.: Guuude auch,
ich wünsch Euch was morschen, wo es auch immer Euch hinrollt.
Gute N8


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Februar 2008)

die Treppcher sehen nett aus!


----------



## Zilli (23. Februar 2008)

@ Gerd und Dein Bike: war das wirklich Dreck oder hat es im Keller gebrannt ? Sieht echt aus wie verkohlte Kohlefaser ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (23. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das Schaltungsrädchen-Bild ist mittlerweile sechs mal kommentiert worden.  ....


... ich konnte es mir auch nicht verkneifen wg. dem links unten .


----------



## Zilli (23. Februar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> die Treppcher sehen nett aus!


Wenn wir mal wieder ne Flughafenrunde machen (mit 150 - 160 mm FW ) können wir ja dort einen Abstecher machen


----------



## Arachne (23. Februar 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> @ Gerd und Dein Bike: war das wirklich Dreck oder hat es im Keller gebrannt ? Sieht echt aus wie verkohlte Kohlefaser ...



War Schmutz. Heute Vormittag hatte ich es wieder mal komplett sauber.  Das hat aber nicht mal bis zur Viehweide gehalten...


----------



## Arachne (23. Februar 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> ... ich konnte es mir auch nicht verkneifen wg. dem links unten .



Hatte mich auch gewundert...


----------



## Arachne (23. Februar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> die Treppcher sehen nett aus!



 haben auch Spaß gemacht! (Schon gut caroka, wenn ich etwas anderes als Bikes reite, suche ich sicherlich andere Spielwiesen!  )


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Februar 2008)

nuja, ich geh mal ins Bett.

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Februar 2008)

@ Gerd: wann isses eigentlich endlich bei dir?


----------



## Arachne (23. Februar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> bin jetzt auch im neuen Zimmer wieder mit euch verbunden



 Brrrrr...


----------



## Arachne (23. Februar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Gerd: wann isses eigentlich endlich bei dir?



Ich hoffe mal auf die kommende Woche.


----------



## Gralmaster88 (24. Februar 2008)

Hi Leute,
sagt mal gibts hir eigentlich auch irgendwo einen Thread wo man alles mögliche zum Verkauf anbieten kann???

Also nicht nur Bikeparts.!?


----------



## Gralmaster88 (24. Februar 2008)

Jo son Ritt durchn Wald, wie ich ihn Gestern wieder hatte ist doch immerwieder schön.

Der Bock ist dann hinterher zwar immer stark eingesaut und das darauffolgende Putzen ist dann immer sehr Zeitaufwändig, aber   egal. 
Ein Downhillturn durch Wald, ohne Dreck, geht ja net!


----------



## Gralmaster88 (24. Februar 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> o  habe heute meinen neuen Pedale angebaut und mit extra Pins versehen... malt nicht den Teufel an die Wand.. das wird sonst richtig schmerzhaft durch die Dinger...



Habe mir mit meinen Pedalen auch schon das ein oder andere Loch ins Bein gehauen. Und jaaa es ist verdammt schmerzhaft!


----------



## Breezler (24. Februar 2008)

Moin zusammen, sieht ja heut fast nach kurzen Klamotten aus


----------



## wartool (24. Februar 2008)

werde lang fahren denke ich.. die kurzen passen alle nicht mehr  - oder sind von den stürzen zerroppt...


----------



## Breezler (24. Februar 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> werde lang fahren denke ich.. die kurzen passen alle nicht mehr  - oder sind von den stürzen zerroppt...



Werd mal lang drüber ziehen. Schau mer mal wie wir gequält werden


----------



## caroka (24. Februar 2008)

Moin moin,



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> bin jetzt auch im neuen Zimmer wieder mit euch verbunden


Haste schön gesacht. 



Gralmaster88 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> sagt mal gibts hir eigentlich auch irgendwo einen Thread wo man alles mögliche zum Verkauf anbieten kann???
> 
> Also nicht nur Bikeparts.!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Februar 2008)

guten morgen!


----------



## Breezler (24. Februar 2008)

Irgendwie knackt mein Innenlager oder ein Pedal.....

Naja, schau mer mal


----------



## caroka (24. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Irgendwie knackt mein Innenlager oder ein Pedal.....
> 
> Naja, schau mer mal



Ich dachte auch kürzlich mein Tretlager wäre wieder hin, doch es waren mal wieder die Pedale. Mit ein bisschen Öl halten sie mal wieder einen Moment Ruhe.


----------



## caroka (24. Februar 2008)

Moin Maggo


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Februar 2008)

mhm
irgentwie gefällt mir DAS immer besser


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen @ALL


----------



## caroka (24. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Guten Morgen @ALL



Moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Guten Morgen @ALL



moin


----------



## Breezler (24. Februar 2008)

Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (24. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mhm
> irgentwie gefällt mir DAS immer besser



Morgen,

ist bestimmt geil!!!  Aber sicherlich auch etwas, zum öfter mal bergauf schieben...


----------



## Arachne (24. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich dachte auch kürzlich mein Tretlager wäre wieder hin, doch es waren mal wieder die Pedale. Mit ein bisschen Öl halten sie mal wieder einen Moment Ruhe.



Ich würde sie mal von meinem bevorzugten Schrauber auf, und schmieren lassen.  Für`s Lager wäre Fett besser als Öl.


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> ist bestimmt geil!!!  Aber sicherlich auch etwas, zum öfter mal bergauf schieben...



ja das ist der punkt, wo ich mir sage: NE  
dann doch lieber ein coiler


----------



## Arachne (24. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, sieht ja heut fast nach kurzen Klamotten aus



Ich werde in Kurz starten und mir was mitnehmen!  Ich könnte gleich mal meine neue Hose mit Sicherungsstift einsauen.  Naja, schaumerma...


----------



## Arachne (24. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ja das ist der punkt, wo ich mir sage: NE
> dann doch lieber ein coiler



Sind das die mit der Geometrieverstellung unter Last?


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sind das die mit der Geometrieverstellung unter Last?



em... da fragste mich was....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Breezler (24. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich dachte auch kürzlich mein Tretlager wäre wieder hin, doch es waren mal wieder die Pedale. Mit ein bisschen Öl halten sie mal wieder einen Moment Ruhe.



Hab auch grad mal noch ne Behandlung durchgeführt


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Februar 2008)

dada


----------



## caroka (24. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich würde sie mal von meinem bevorzugten Schrauber auf, und schmieren lassen.  Für`s Lager wäre Fett besser als Öl.



Ich weiß, aber da müßte ich ja schrauben.


----------



## Arachne (24. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> em... da fragste mich was....





--bikerider-- schrieb:


> dada



die 2008er haben den "Magic Link". Die scheinen mir auch etwas leichter als das dada-Angebot aufgebaut zu sein: Kona-Coiler


----------



## caroka (24. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich werde in Kurz starten und mir was mitnehmen!  Ich könnte gleich mal meine neue Hose mit Sicherungsstift einsauen.  Naja, schaumerma...



Kommst Du nach Fhb?


----------



## Arachne (24. Februar 2008)

Bei meiner gestrigen Rumgurkerei kam mir in Hofheim ein Kid auf dem Hinterrad, natürlich ohne Helm entgegen, etwas später sah ich einen Jugendlichen sein BMX mit Sattelniveau höchstens auf Reifenhöhe, eine sanfte Steigung hochschieben. Irgendwie sind mir solche Sachen früher nicht aufgefallen, oder sie nehmen zu.


----------



## Arachne (24. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Kommst Du nach Fhb?



schaff` ich leider nicht bis 11.


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> die 2008er haben den "Magic Link". Die scheinen mir auch etwas leichter als das dada-Angebot aufgebaut zu sein: Kona-Coiler



    
mit ner weißen MZ


----------



## Arachne (24. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mit ner weißen MZ



und gibt es bis Größe XXL (20")! Wäre dann aber immer noch 5cm kleiner, als das Torque in XL (22").


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> und gibt es bis Größe XXL (20")! Wäre dann aber immer noch 5cm kleiner, als das Torque in XL (22").



20" wäre z.B für mich ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (24. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> 20" wäre z.B für mich ok



Ich würde es ausprobieren! Könnte sein, dass bei so einem Bike 20" für mich ok wären. Dann wären sie für Dich zu hoch. Mein Blauer hat 21,5 und die reichen mir dicke.


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich würde es ausprobieren! Könnte sein, dass bei so einem Bike 20" für mich ok wären. Dann wären sie für Dich zu hoch. Mein Blauer hat 21,5 und die reichen mir dicke.



mein schwarzes hat glaub 22", ist zwar bissi zu groß...  
fährt sich aber trotzdem entspannt


----------



## Arachne (24. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mein schwarzes hat glaub 22", ist zwar bissi zu groß...
> fährt sich aber trotzdem entspannt



womit wir wieder bei der Kompromißsuche zwischen sicherem Geradeauslauf und Wendigkeit im Trail wären... 

Wobei ich mich auf dem Supershuttle bergab sehr sicher fühlte und es trotzdem zu klein für mich war...


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> womit wir wieder bei der Kompromißsuche zwischen sicherem Geradeauslauf und Wendigkeit im Trail wären...
> 
> Wobei ich mich auf dem Supershuttle bergab sehr sicher fühlte und es trotzdem zu klein für mich war...



Wendigkeit im trail...
also bis jetzt hab ich noch kein nachteil verspürt... ,auch nicht in KH


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Februar 2008)

also wenn ich mir z.B jetzt ein Torque kaufen würde, dann eins in GR. L


----------



## Maggo (24. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin Maggo



moin caro und moin rest von euch.....


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> moin caro und moin rest von euch.....



moin maggo


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Februar 2008)

morsche


----------



## wartool (24. Februar 2008)

so.. war ne lustige kleine Runde mit Euch  gerne wieder...

@caro: ich hoffe, dein Platter war dann schnell behoben

@waltho: habe ich Dir gesagt, dass Dein Radl ziemlich cool ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (24. Februar 2008)

wie issn das wetter in der heimat? hier iss von frühlinghaften 15°nix zu bemerken.


----------



## Breezler (24. Februar 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> so.. war ne lustige kleine Runde mit Euch  gerne wieder...
> 
> @caro: ich hoffe, dein Platter war dann schnell behoben
> 
> @waltho: habe ich Dir gesagt, dass Dein Radl ziemlich cool ist



Gerne wieder  

@Caro: Wieder geflickt?  



Maggo schrieb:


> wie issn das wetter in der heimat? hier iss von frühlinghaften 15°nix zu bemerken.



Traumhaft Maggo, nur Massen von Menschen auf den WAB´s


----------



## Breezler (24. Februar 2008)

Und... danke fürs Holen und Bringen, wartool  

Hab mír mit meiner Süssen gleich mal 2 Weizen noch gekönnt, nach dem Heimkurbeln


----------



## wondermike (24. Februar 2008)

So, auch wieder da. Mal wieder ein nettes Flachlandründchen. Nach GC gestern war heute wieder Grundlage angesagt.


----------



## Arachne (24. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> ...
> Traumhaft Maggo, nur Massen von Menschen auf den WAB´s



 Ihr seid WABs gefahren???


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Februar 2008)

Sebastian findet zurück in seine jugend  und amüsiert sich mit meinem cousin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (24. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> So, auch wieder da. Mal wieder ein nettes Flachlandründchen. Nach GC gestern war heute wieder Grundlage angesagt.



Ich hatte gestern kein gc und bin heute doch irgendwie schon den ganzen Tag platt.  Die heutigen 46,1km und 895Hm haben richtig weh getan...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Februar 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> so.. war ne lustige kleine Runde mit Euch  gerne wieder...







wartool schrieb:


> @wa*h*ltho: habe ich Dir gesagt, dass Dein Radl ziemlich cool ist



Merci, mein Bike wird ja noch ganz rot bei solch' einer Schmeichelei  



Maggo schrieb:


> wie issn das wetter in der heimat? hier iss von frühlinghaften 15°nix zu bemerken.



 Heute war das Wetter einfach nur genial



Breezler schrieb:


> Gerne wieder







Arachne schrieb:


> Ihr seid WABs gefahren???



 Yepp, grösstenteils zumindest und ich sogar noch über 'ne Stunde Spin-Trainer obendrauf, war mir einfach zu warm und sonnig draussen


----------



## Arachne (24. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... war mir einfach zu warm und sonnig draussen



Bin tatsächlich in kurz gefahren!  Mußte mich unterwegs auch nicht wärmer anziehen.


----------



## Arachne (24. Februar 2008)

@caroka:  Hast Du bei der heutigen Tour Maggos Part übernommen?!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bin tatsächlich in kurz gefahren!  Mußte mich unterwegs auch nicht wärmer anziehen.



Für mich war Dreiviertel-Hose mit kurzem Unterhemd und Langarmtrikot gerade richtig.

Einige Joggerinnen waren allerdings schon erfreulicherweise erstaunlich knapp bekleidet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Februar 2008)

Ärgerlich war allerdings, das der Mannstein-Trail wieder ganz massiv von irgendeiinem Bekloppten mit Stöcken und Steinen zugelegt worden ist. Wir mussten sogar einen Baumstamm zur Seite räumen 

Freitag abend war das Zeugs noch  nicht da


----------



## Arachne (24. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...Einige Joggerinnen waren allerdings schon erfreulicherweise erstaunlich knapp bekleidet






wahltho schrieb:


> Ärgerlich war allerdings, das der Mannstein-Trail wieder ganz massiv von irgendeiinem Bekloppten mit Stöcken und Steinen zugelegt worden ist. Wir mussten sogar einen Baumstamm zur Seite räumen
> 
> Freitag abend war das Zeugs noch  nicht da


Diese Subjekte trauen sich bei diesem Wetter auch wieder verstärkt vor die Tür.


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Februar 2008)

guuude gerd 
und heut in kurz gefahren?


----------



## Arachne (24. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> guuude gerd
> und heut in kurz gefahren?



Guuude iggi!


----------



## Breezler (24. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Merci, mein Bike wird ja noch ganz rot bei solch' einer Schmeichelei
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Och komm, wenn Du einmal losgelassen wirst.  

Das Trail-Foddo muß ich noch bissl bearbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Breezler (24. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Einige Joggerinnen waren allerdings schon erfreulicherweise erstaunlich knapp bekleidet



Komischerweise alle blond


----------



## Breezler (24. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ärgerlich war allerdings, das der Mannstein-Trail wieder ganz massiv von irgendeiinem Bekloppten mit Stöcken und Steinen zugelegt worden ist. Wir mussten sogar einen Baumstamm zur Seite räumen
> 
> Freitag abend war das Zeugs noch  nicht da



Den letzten Trail fand ich  
Auch wenn ich so starr war


----------



## Arachne (24. Februar 2008)

Weiß einer wo das ist?


----------



## wondermike (24. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Einige Joggerinnen waren allerdings schon erfreulicherweise erstaunlich knapp bekleidet




Hast Du auch ein paar Bider gemacht?


----------



## wondermike (24. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Weiß einer wo das ist?



Ich würde mal auf den Planeten Erde tippen.


----------



## Arachne (24. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Hast Du auch ein paar Bider gemacht?



ich schätze, er hat sie gleich komplett mitgenommen!


----------



## Arachne (24. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich würde mal auf den Planeten Erde tippen.



 Nah dran...


----------



## wartool (24. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Einige Joggerinnen waren allerdings schon erfreulicherweise erstaunlich knapp bekleidet




Hammer die eine gelle? *ggg*


----------



## wartool (24. Februar 2008)

*räusper* ich meinte natürlich die "eine " Abfahrt ;P


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (24. Februar 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> ........
> @caro: ich hoffe, dein Platter war dann schnell behoben
> .....





Arachne schrieb:


> @caroka:  Hast Du bei der heutigen Tour Maggos Part übernommen?!


Ja, ich habe Maggos Part übernommen. Hoffentlich ist er mir jetzt nicht böse.
War aber schnell erledigt. Hatte ja noch einen Ersatzschlauch mit. War auch super, dass es gerade am Schluss passiert ist. So konnte ich gerade noch bis zu Wahltho rollen und gemütlich in der Sonne wechseln.



wahltho schrieb:


> ........
> Einige Joggerinnen waren allerdings schon erfreulicherweise erstaunlich knapp bekleidet





wartool schrieb:


> Hammer die eine gelle? *ggg*


Achja, jetzt auf einmal.  Und ich dachte schon Ihr überseht sie.  


wartool schrieb:


> *räusper* ich meinte natürlich die "eine " Abfahrt ;P


----------



## mzaskar (24. Februar 2008)

So auch wieder zurück im Frühling  

unglaublich vom Winter in den Frühling in einer Stunde 

Achja, 2 Tage KAiserwetter, 9000 hm Freeriden, 

@*Iggi
Hier gibt es Kona im Ausverkauf


----------



## Zilli (24. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Weiß einer wo das ist?


Guude,
waren wir da am Neujahrstag ? (Fuchstrail oder so ähnlich ?)


----------



## Zilli (24. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> wie issn das wetter in der heimat? hier iss von frühlinghaften 15°nix zu bemerken.


das willst Du glaub ich gar nicht wissen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Februar 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Guude,
> waren wir da am Neujahrstag ? (Fuchstrail oder so ähnlich ?)



Nahe dran, das ist der Trail 'runter vom Fuchsstein ins Reichenbachtal, Foto mit Blick auf den Fuchsstein 

Gn8 @All


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> JAchja, jetzt auf einmal.  Und ich dachte schon Ihr überseht sie.



Na als Du dabei warst, haben wir uns die Chauvi-Sprüche natürlich nicht getraut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (24. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nahe dran, das ist der Trail 'runter vom Fuchsstein ins Reichenbachtal, Foto mit Blick auf den Fuchsstein
> 
> Gn8 @All



 

Ich wunderte mich mehrmals über die kahlen Bäume bei dem warmen Wetter...


----------



## wartool (25. Februar 2008)

Morsche an alle.. auf in eine neue arbeitsreiche Woche


----------



## Breezler (25. Februar 2008)

Moin zusammen, noch vier Stunden bis zur Hölle


----------



## wartool (25. Februar 2008)

@Breezeler: Kopf hoch! das packst Du schon... ginge mir genauso - halt die Ohren steif und lass mal von Dir lesen, wenn Du halbwegs fit bist heute Abend...oder morgen...


----------



## caroka (25. Februar 2008)

Moin moin,

@Brezzler
Meist ist es nur halb so schlimm, wie man vermutet. Ich weiß das hilft Dir jetzt nicht wirklich. Geholfen ist einem erst, wenn es vorbei ist.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Februar 2008)

Moin, Moin 

@Breezler: Nochmals alles Gute


----------



## mzaskar (25. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen Kinners, 

Eine neue Woche voller Ueberraschungen, Herausforderungen und neuen Situationen hat begonnen 
Haltet euere Ohren steif und lass euch nicht ueberfahren 

Gruss aus CH


----------



## Arachne (25. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, noch vier Stunden bis zur Hölle



Morgen,

wünsche Dir eine schmerzfreie, schnell vorübergehende, erfolgreiche Behandlung!


----------



## Arachne (25. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Kinners,
> 
> Eine neue Woche voller Ueberraschungen, Herausforderungen und neuen Situationen hat begonnen
> Haltet euere Ohren steif und lass euch nicht ueberfahren
> ...



*blinzelblinzel* *gääääähhhnnnn* 

Klaro, Du auch! 

Hier ist es auf den Straßen jedenfalls schon mal wieder naß...


----------



## mzaskar (25. Februar 2008)

@ Breezler

Wünsch dir viel Glück und wenig Schmerzen nachher ..... Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (25. Februar 2008)

@ Arachne

hab jetzt auch schönen Schnellspanner


----------



## Arachne (25. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Arachne
> 
> hab jetzt auch schönen Schnellspanner



RWS?


----------



## mzaskar (25. Februar 2008)

Juup  Titan


----------



## Breezler (25. Februar 2008)

Habs hinter mir  

Was für Geräusche, zum Glück hatt ich Mucke mit bei


----------



## Arachne (25. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Juup  Titan



  ...latürnich...


----------



## Arachne (25. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Habs hinter mir
> 
> Was für Geräusche, zum Glück hatt ich Mucke mit bei





...die Geräusche und der Geruch...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Habs hinter mir
> 
> Was für Geräusche, zum Glück hatt ich Mucke mit bei



Doch keine Schlafspritze?


----------



## mzaskar (25. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Habs hinter mir
> 
> Was für Geräusche, zum Glück hatt ich Mucke mit bei


 

Top......hoffe deine Backe ist nicht zu sehr deformiert 

Wie ich nach meiner OP in der U-Bahn sass konnte ich die Kinder erschrecken


----------



## Arachne (25. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Top......hoffe deine Backe ist nicht zu sehr deformiert
> 
> Wie ich nach meiner OP in der U-Bahn sass konnte ich die Kinder erschrecken



Wo ist der Unterschied zu sonst???  





   

`Tschuldige, aber die Vorlage konnte ich nicht ungenutzt lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (25. Februar 2008)

Danke, war mir ein Vergnügen  Deine nächste Steilvorlage kommt bestimmt


----------



## Arachne (25. Februar 2008)

...kannst Du drauf wetten...


----------



## Breezler (25. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Doch keine Schlafspritze?



Der meinte das macht er nicht. Wäre zu harmlos für.  

Noch gehts von der Verformung her. Merk auch noch nix.
So langsam kehrt aber das Gefühl zurück


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Der meinte das macht er nicht. Wäre zu harmlos für.



Kassenpatient? - Ein Kollege von mir verlangt und bekommt das vor jeder Zahnbehandlung, der ist aber auch privatversichert 

Jedenfalls gute Besserung?


----------



## caroka (25. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Der meinte das macht er nicht. Wäre zu harmlos für.
> 
> Noch gehts von der Verformung her. Merk auch noch nix.
> So langsam kehrt aber das Gefühl zurück



Fürchterlich!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Fürchterlich!



Ich würd' jedenfalls sterben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (25. Februar 2008)

Buäh, wird das heute früh dunkel.  Habe brav meinen Akku geladen, eingepackt und die Scheinwerfer im Keller gelassen.  Werde mich mal langsam auf den Abflug vorbereiten...

Ich hatte nach einem Unfall mal die komplette Knabberleiste verdrahtet bekommen. Bis das wieder raus sollte, war Zahnfleisch über die Drähte gewachsen.  Sie haben ihn trotzdem ganz ohne Betäubung rausgerissen!  Ich glaube, seitdem habe ich auch kein super entspanntes Verhältnis mehr zu Zahnärzten...


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Februar 2008)

gudeee 

schön....
gestern erstmal offiziel bei ebay angemeldet 
wollt heut eig auch Lotto spieln habs aber verpennt..
mhm ein anderes mal


----------



## Arachne (25. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> gudeee
> 
> schön....
> gestern erstmal offiziel bei ebay angemeldet
> ...



Leg Dir das Geld zum Lottospielen jede Woche beiseite. Bald hast Du dann genug beisammen!


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Leg Dir das Geld zum Lottospielen jede Woche beiseite. Bald hast Du dann genug beisammen!



es geht um das printzip einmal im leben fÃ¼r  3,75â¬  Lotto gesopielt zu haben man muss das doch mal ausleben kÃ¶nnen 18 zu sein 

will sowas ja nicht dauernt machn und mein geld zum fenster rauÃschmeiÃen


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Februar 2008)

jaaajaaa
bald gehn bei mir wieder die ganze arbeiten los


----------



## Arachne (25. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> jaaajaaa
> bald gehn bei mir wieder die ganze arbeiten los


----------



## Arachne (25. Februar 2008)

Mein Sattel ist da! 

Mist, wieso alles auf einmal...


----------



## Arachne (25. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> es geht um das printzip einmal im leben für  3,75  Lotto gesopielt zu haben man muss das doch mal ausleben können 18 zu sein
> 
> will sowas ja nicht dauernt machn und mein geld zum fenster raußschmeißen



Hab` ich auch einmal gemacht!


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


>



so arbeiten in der schule und so


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Februar 2008)

Rammstein-Ohne DIch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (25. Februar 2008)

ist vorhin bei Hibike angekommen



​


----------



## Maggo (25. Februar 2008)

das teil iss goil.


----------



## Arachne (25. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ist vorhin bei Hibike angekommen
> 
> 
> 
> ​



 

Hatte ich bestellt und heute auch die Mail bekommen, dass er da ist!


----------



## Arachne (25. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so arbeiten in der schule und so



ach so, von Dir bekritzelte Wände übermalen, kleinere Mitschüler verprügeln,... Das ganze übliche Programm also!


----------



## Maggo (25. Februar 2008)

sausausaugeil, und passt zu niemand mehr als zu dir!
also der sattel.


----------



## Arachne (25. Februar 2008)

wehe es traut sich einer außer mir den im Taunus zu fahren!!!


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Februar 2008)

spätestens nachm 2. mal hätt ich kein bock mehr http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=csjWZGZj_mg


----------



## Arachne (25. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> spätestens nachm 2. mal hätt ich kein bock mehr http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=csjWZGZj_mg



sieht nett bis gefährlich aus.


----------



## wondermike (25. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> spätestens nachm 2. mal hätt ich kein bock mehr http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=csjWZGZj_mg



Aber Mumm hat der Bursche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (25. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> wehe es traut sich einer außer mir den im Taunus zu fahren!!!



Also ich nicht. Versprochen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Februar 2008)

soooo
katze ausm meinem bett geworfen, jetzt geh ich pennen... machts gut


----------



## caroka (25. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> soooo
> katze ausm meinem bett geworfen, jetzt geh ich pennen... machts gut



Nacht Iggi


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Februar 2008)

N'abend & GN8 @All


----------



## wartool (26. Februar 2008)

Moooorschääääh


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2008)

Moin, Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgähn


----------



## Breezler (26. Februar 2008)

Guuden,

nachdem ich mich gestern mit Dolomo abgeschossen hab, gehts heut einigermassen


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Februar 2008)

mooorgen!!


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Februar 2008)

keine Schule *gammel* #

dafür gehts gleich in die FH Wiesbaden...Vorträge gucken, Kugelschreiber schnorren usw.... 
und danach in die Stadt


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Februar 2008)

also bis dann


----------



## Arachne (26. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> keine Schule *gammel* #
> 
> dafür gehts gleich in die FH Wiesbaden...Vorträge gucken, Kugelschreiber schnorren usw....
> und danch in die Stadt



Morgen,

willsde studieren? Was machsdn in der Stadt? In Radläden? Mich besuchen? 

Wieso bist Du überhaupt schon wach???


----------



## Arachne (26. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Guuden,
> 
> nachdem ich mich gestern mit Dolomo abgeschossen hab, gehts heut einigermassen



Au, war also doch noch notwendig...  Gute Besserung!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Rammstein-Ohne DIch













Y E A H ! ! !


----------



## Breezler (26. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Y E A H ! ! !



Das war eins meiner Lieder während der Behandlung  

Klick


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Das war eins meiner Lieder während der Behandlung
> 
> Klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2008)

Rammstein - Asche zu Asche


----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ......
> Wieso bist Du überhaupt schon wach???


 
*Wieso* bist du schon wach, wer hat dich denn aus den Federn getreten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> *Wieso* bist du schon wach, wer hat dich denn aus den Federn getreten



Ich würd' mal sagen... 


... senile Bettflucht


----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich würd' mal sagen...
> 
> 
> ... senile Bettflucht


 
Meinst du es ist schon soweit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Meinst du es ist schon soweit



Klar, wenn wir auf dem Weg zum Friedhofs-Trail am fbher-Friedhof vorbei-biken, binden sich die Würmer immer schon die Lätzchen vor


----------



## Arachne (26. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich würd' mal sagen...
> 
> 
> ... senile Bettflucht



Na dann bin ich ja froh, einer der späteren zu sein...


----------



## Arachne (26. Februar 2008)

Der Wind weiß im Moment nicht was er will. Gestern blies er aus W und heute aus S.  Immerhin hat er, verglichen mit letzter Woche, nachgelassen.


----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2008)

Der Wind, der Wind ..... aehmmm wie ging das nochmal weiter ..... das himmlische Kind .... oder so ähnlich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2008)

Es wird derzeit übrigens gefährlicher in den Wäldern des Taunus am Abend, weil zunehmend Biker unterwegs sind, die noch eine Feierabendrunde drehen und dann ohne Licht in die Dunkelheit geraten. Davon sind mir gestern abend allein' zwei Stück entgegenkommenderweise begegnet.

Gestern musste ich dann auch zweimal den Mannstein-Trail fahren: Einmal aufräumenderweise, um zuerst die Taten der Stöcke-/Steinlegerspaken zu beseitigen und dann nochmal richtig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Februar 2008)

moin moin


----------



## Maggo (26. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Es wird derzeit übrigens gefährlicher in den Wäldern des Taunus am Abend, weil zunehmend Biker unterwegs sind, die noch eine Feierabendrunde drehen und dann ohne Licht in die Dunkelheit geraten. Davon sind mir gestern abend allein' zwei Stück entgegenkommenderweise begegnet.
> 
> Gestern musste ich dann auch zweimal den Mannstein-Trail fahren: Einmal aufräumenderweise, um zuerst die Taten der Stöcke-/Steinlegerspaken zu beseitigen und dann nochmal richtig...



drübberfaaahn.


----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Klar, wenn wir auf dem Weg zum Friedhofs-Trail am fbher-Friedhof vorbei-biken, binden sich die Würmer immer schon die Lätzchen vor


 
Dann gehen sie aber hungrig ins Bett


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dann gehen sie aber hungrig ins Bett



Na ich glaube, dass sie derzeit auch noch eine gefüllte Speisekammer haben


----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2008)

@ wahltho

Hast du das neue Rad für Almut eigentlich fertig?? Ist es ein Fully ???

Lass mich raten, die Marke fängt mit "N" an und hoert mit "icolay" auf


----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2008)

@ Arachne

er gibt bei Canyou auch Expressbestellung:
http://www.canyon.com/service/expressbikes.html?hptclc=54&WYSESSID=ZfO1AP89gOsFwjdAqaaKslhOKB

und Schnäppchen:
http://www.canyon.com/outlet/artikel.html?o=4174

@ Bikerider

vieleicht ist ja etwas für dich dabei:
http://www.canyon.com/outlet/?hptclc=51


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ wahltho
> 
> Hast du das neue Rad für Almut eigentlich fertig??



Weitestgehend, aber noch nicht ganz, in den kommenden Tagen bekomme ich noch ein Frästeil für das Rohloff-Ausfallende. Im Wesentlichen müssen dann noch die Schaltzüge verlegt werden.




mzaskar schrieb:


> Ist es ein Fully ???



Yes 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, die Marke fängt mit "N" an und hoert mit "icolay" auf



Falsch: Die Marke fängt mit "N" an und hoert mit "icola*i*" auf


----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Falsch: Die Marke fängt mit "N" an und hoert mit "icola*i*" auf


 
Hoffe es hat auch eine schöne Farbe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoffe es hat auch eine schöne Farbe



Eloxal scharz mit weissen Decals - Iggi hat es schon gesehen und fand' es ziemlich stylish


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Februar 2008)

hi
sooo wieder da...
hier einmal was für unsere treppenfahrer 








 und hie rnoch fürn Sebastian, der will doch ein LCD-Fehrnseher 




fasse kurz zusammen:
viertel vor 10 ankunft in der FH Wiesbaden
10:15 Karstadt


----------



## Maggo (26. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ........bild eines winzigen displays...........



zu klein.


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> zu klein.



160cm diagonale??? zu klein ?? 

der mit ach und krach grad mal auf mein schreibtisch passen


----------



## Arachne (26. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ...
> fasse kurz zusammen:
> viertel vor 10 ankunft in der FH Wiesbaden
> 10:15 Karstadt



willst also doch nicht studieren...


----------



## Arachne (26. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Arachne
> 
> er gibt bei Canyou auch Expressbestellung:
> http://www.canyon.com/service/expressbikes.html?hptclc=54&WYSESSID=ZfO1AP89gOsFwjdAqaaKslhOKB
> ...



Kommt vielleicht noch diese Woche!  Und morgen fahre ich zu Hibike. 

Wo mache ich nur *meinen *Sattel dran??? Oder soll ich gleich zwei kaufen???


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> willst also doch nicht studieren...



ne mal sehn
werd denke erstmal eine ausbildung machen,... dann eine zeit  lang in dem betrieb arbeiten... un mich über diese Firma weiterbilden lassen dann durch son Firmenstudium.. oder so  
dann hat man schon mal bissi berufserfahrung


----------



## Arachne (26. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> drübberfaaahn.



über die Stöcken, oder/und die -Leger?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (26. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ne mal sehn
> werd denke erstmal eine ausbildung machen,... dann eine zeit  lang in dem betrieb arbeiten... un mich über diese Firma weiterbilden lassen dann durch son Firmenstudium.. oder so
> dann hat man schon mal bissi berufserfahrung



Vor Allem hast Du dann gleich Knete!  Aber ob Du später eine Doppelbelastung auf Dich nimmst...


----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ne mal sehn
> werd denke erstmal eine ausbildung machen,... dann eine zeit lang in dem betrieb arbeiten... un mich über diese Firma weiterbilden lassen dann durch son Firmenstudium.. oder so
> dann hat man schon mal bissi berufserfahrung


 
und dich für ewig bei der Firma versklaven ........ 

Ausbildung ist ne gute Idee, dann aber lieber anschliessend unabhängig studieren, dann bist du auch niemandem Rechenschaft schuldig.

Aber naja, erstmal Abi fertig


----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Vor Allem hast Du dann gleich Knete!  Aber ob Du später eine Doppelbelastung auf Dich nimmst...


 
Wer braucht schon Knete, in dem Alter reicht doch Luft und Liebe


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Vor Allem hast Du dann gleich Knete!  Aber ob Du später eine Doppelbelastung auf Dich nimmst...



och das wird schon gehn


----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Eloxal scharz mit weissen Decals - Iggi hat es schon gesehen und fand' es ziemlich stylish


 
Dann hoffe ich doch das Schmuckstück und Almut mal im Wald zu treffen *Daumendrück*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich doch das Schmuckstück und Almut mal im Wald zu treffen *Daumendrück*



Ich auch


----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kommt vielleicht noch diese Woche!


 
Dann drück ich dir mal die Daumen, dass es kommt und dass es dir Spass macht 


Arachne schrieb:


> Und morgen fahre ich zu Hibike.
> 
> Wo mache ich nur *meinen *Sattel dran??? Oder soll ich gleich zwei kaufen???


 
Kauf 3  einen kannst du mir dann geben


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wer braucht schon Knete, in dem Alter reicht doch Luft und Liebe



das fahrrad.... das fahrrad


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Februar 2008)

hab heut bei galeria kaufhof fÃ¼r 5â¬ ne tastatur gekauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> das fahrrad.... das fahrrad



Deshalb mach' 'nen gutes Abi, studier'/lern' was Anständiges, dann kannst Du Dir sowas auch später leisten


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Deshalb mach' 'nen gutes Abi, studier'/lern' was Anständiges, dann kannst Du Dir sowas auch später leisten



den kenn ich schon     

erstmal en gutes abi machen


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Februar 2008)

k-frage?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> den kenn ich schon



Ich weiss


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> k-frage?



Gute Frage


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Februar 2008)

@ Arachne;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gute Frage



sehr gute frage


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Februar 2008)

kaum angesprochen und schon sind se alle weg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2008)

Ne, noch da, aber ich glaube es ist doch noch ein wenig weit hin...


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Februar 2008)

*hust*


----------



## Maggo (26. Februar 2008)

ich könnt ja mal ...........


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2008)

Na immerhin über 100 Posts


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich könnt ja mal ...........



Echt?


----------



## Maggo (26. Februar 2008)

warum nicht, hier spricht eh grad keiner mit mir. ich muss nur hier sitzen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Februar 2008)

na denn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> warum nicht, hier spricht eh grad keiner mit mir. ich muss nur hier sitzen.



Du Armer, aber Vorsicht, hinterher heisst es wieder wir seien Spammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Februar 2008)

ach wo


----------



## Maggo (26. Februar 2008)

nö, k fragen lösen war schon seit jeher ne sehr schreibintensive angelgenheit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2008)

Na dann


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Februar 2008)

das fällt nicht unter das anti-spammer-gesetz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2008)

Wenn Du das sagst


----------



## Arachne (26. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du Armer, aber Vorsicht, hinterher heisst es wieder wir seien Spammer


----------



## Arachne (26. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> das fällt nicht unter das anti-spammer-gesetz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2008)

Y E A H ! ! !


----------



## Maggo (26. Februar 2008)

habt ihr eigentlich den fred schon bewertet? der hat noch immer nur drei sternchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2008)

*kopfschüttel*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2008)

Schice die Cosgan-Smilie-Page hat gerade massive Latenz-Probleme...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> *kopfschüttel*



Schei$$ auf die Meinung anderer!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2008)

... upps falsch zitiert ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Februar 2008)

ich war ja heut auch bei saturn 
da hatten die son raum 
mit nem TV, wo ein film lief 
un tausenden lautsprecherboxen 
war richtig fett


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> habt ihr eigentlich den fred schon bewertet? der hat noch immer nur drei sternchen!



Schei$$ auf die Meinung anderer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (26. Februar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Arachne;



oh, das erinnert mich daran, dass ich mir noch Pedale kaufen muß!  Vorschläge?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> war richtig fett



Selbstzitate sind fett


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> oh, das erinnert mich daran, dass ich mir noch Pedale kaufen muß!  Vorschläge?



Look RR-Pedale


----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> oh, das erinnert mich daran, dass ich mir noch Pedale kaufen muß!  Vorschläge?


 
CB Mallet oder Acid

oder das Time


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich war ja heut auch bei saturn
> da hatten die son raum
> mit nem TV, wo ein film lief
> un tausenden lautsprecherboxen
> war richtig fett




will ich haben


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Look RR-Pedale



guck mal bei obi


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> will ich haben



Dann mach' erstmal 'nen gutes Abi....


----------



## Arachne (26. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> *kopfschüttel*


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> guck mal bei obi



ohne mist ich glaub ich würd mir die dran schrauben


----------



## Arachne (26. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Look RR-Pedale



Ich wette, sowas hab ich noch!  Müßten meine ersten gewesen sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (26. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> oh, das erinnert mich daran, dass ich mir noch Pedale kaufen muß!  Vorschläge?



standesgemäße flatpedals oder klickshice???


----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2008)

Ich hätt auch noch ein paar RR Pedale


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2008)

Was geht denn hier jetzt Ihr Spakken, einfach jeder alle 30s ein Post und die Sache ist schnell erledigt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> standesgemäße flatpedals oder klickshice???



Maul


----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ohne mist ich glaub ich würd mir die dran schrauben


 
vergiss sind schlechter als sie aussehen


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> *kopfschüttel*



die jugend von heute


----------



## Arachne (26. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich hätt auch noch ein paar RR Pedale



Ich hab` sogar noch Campognolo Klick-Pedale!!! Ich glaub sogar die ersten, die die rausbrachten...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2008)

los...


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> vergiss sind schlechter als sie aussehen



oh
hätt ich jetzt nicht gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hab` sogar noch Campognolo Klick-Pedale!!! Ich glaub sogar die ersten, die die rausbrachten...



stylish


----------



## Maggo (26. Februar 2008)

@arachne: wenn flatpedals dann gibts ne menge taugliches zeug um 40euro. falls leichter sein soll dann halt teurer. uwe hat die nc17magnesium, die greifen gut und wiegen anscheinend nicht mehr als ein paar pdm 525. kostenpunkt80dobbelmagg.


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hab` sogar noch Campognolo Klick-Pedale!!! Ich glaub sogar die ersten, die die rausbrachten...



geh mal zum antiquitätenhändler


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2008)

Jeder noch 15 Posts und fertig machen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2008)

In knapp 8 Minuten wären wir durch...


----------



## Arachne (26. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> standesgemäße flatpedals oder klickshice???


klickshice...



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ohne mist ich glaub ich würd mir die dran schrauben


hab ich auch dran gedacht.



mzaskar schrieb:


> vergiss sind schlechter als sie aussehen


wieso?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Februar 2008)

muss heut noch bio machn, fällt mir grad mal so ein


----------



## Maggo (26. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> oh
> hätt ich jetzt nicht gedacht



den sinn in diesen teilen hab ich noch nicht verstanden. da gibts doch immer ein risiko dass du aus versehen einklickst und das gar nicht beabsichtigt hast.


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> klickshice...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genau.. wieso eig ?


----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2008)

Aber der Gerd will doch auch GA fahren, das geht doch nicht mit diesen Flachpedalen


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> den sinn in diesen teilen hab ich noch nicht verstanden. da gibts doch immer ein risiko dass du aus versehen einklickst und das gar nicht beabsichtigt hast.



ist was dran


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> klickshice...



Genau Klickshice


----------



## Maggo (26. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> klickshice...
> 
> 
> hab ich auch dran gedacht.
> ...



s.o. dann kannste auch paar stinknormale pdm520 nehmen.


----------



## Arachne (26. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> geh mal zum antiquitätenhändler



die waren mal richtig teuer...


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ist was dran



oder du hast halt immer 2 Paar schuhe dabei...
dann is wieder ok


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2008)

aber so richtig teuer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ist was dran



Genau Clickies nämlich


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> die waren mal richtig teuer...



sagt ja keiner was 
antiquitäten sind auch teuer  
meistens...


----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> klickshice...
> 
> 
> hab ich auch dran gedacht.
> ...


 
Man steht deutlich spürbar auf dem Klick, was unbequem und rutschig ist. Desweiteren haben sie das Shimano typische Problem mit der Verschmutzung. Ich persönlich finde die Dinger nicht gut, hatte sie mal eine Zeitlang gefahren und dann wieder abmontiert, liegen noch zu Hause rum .... obwohl der Käfig ist glaube ich kaputt gegangen ...... aber wenn du dich nicht entscheiden kannst und vorher mal in der Schweiz bist, kannst du sie dir gerne mal ranschrauben und probieren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> sagt ja keiner was
> antiquitäten sind auch teuer
> meistens...



... sogar shicendreck-teuer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2008)

SCHNELLER!!!!


----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2008)

Sobald ich ausgeklickt fahre steht ich meist mit der Mitte des Schuhes auf dem Pedal und dort hat es keinen Klickeinrastmechanismus 

Den Rest fahre ich eingeklickt und bin froh die Pedale zu fahren, welche mir diese Option bieten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2008)

...los ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Februar 2008)

Donnerstag hab ich wieder fahrstunde 
un die woche drauf evtl prüfung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Donnerstag hab ich wieder fahrstunde
> un die woche drauf evtl prüfung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Februar 2008)

allez... allez... allez...


----------



## Maggo (26. Februar 2008)

ich nutze am schwarzen beides. am meer beispielsweise kannste eingeklickt fahren vergessen, auf ner sagen wir mal lediglich traillastigen tour machen klikies schon sinn.


----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2008)

obwohl natürlich wenn man Shimano schon hat das Umrüsten bei zwei Rädern immer gleich teuer wird


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> allez... allez... allez...



is das überhaupt die befehlsform von aller ?


----------



## Maggo (26. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> obwohl natürlich wenn man Shimano schon hat das Umrüsten bei zwei Rädern immer gleich teuer wird



ich glaube uns uwe fährt auch das 545 und hats auf der einen seite kastriert. auch ne gute lösung.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich nutze am schwarzen beides. am meer beispielsweise kannste eingeklickt fahren vergessen, auf ner sagen wir mal lediglich traillastigen tour machen klikies schon sinn.



Für Sachen wie's Meer kann ich mir das vorstellen, ansonsten entweder immer klickies oder nie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich nutze am schwarzen beides. am meer beispielsweise kannste eingeklickt fahren vergessen, auf ner sagen wir mal lediglich traillastigen tour machen klikies schon sinn.


 
Ist ne option, Klickies zur Anfahrt, schnell die Plattformpedale ran und weiter geht die wilde Fahrt


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Februar 2008)

da hat man jetzt schon fast 5 jahre französich und kanns immer noch net


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> is das überhaupt die befehlsform von aller ?



 Oui


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> da hat man jetzt schon fast 5 jahre französich und kanns immer noch net



Da Du ja jetzt volljährig bist:

Perfekt französich, nur mit dem Sprechen hapert's noch oder wie?


----------



## Maggo (26. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> is das überhaupt die befehlsform von aller ?



 ich war dermaßen froh kein franz mehr zu haben, meine ex lehrerin und ich haben uns aufrichtig und in gegenseitiger sympathie und trotzdem glücklich uns fortan nicht mehtr sehen zu müssen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Februar 2008)

ich will jetzt mein führerschein


----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich glaube uns uwe fährt auch das 545 und hats auf der einen seite kastriert. auch ne gute lösung.


 
Aber da gibt es doch schon was von Shimano .....
und ich finde diese Lösung auch irgendwie blöde, da man schnell und oft gerade die falsche Seite des Pedals hat. Ungefähr so wie mit dem Toast der immer auf dei Butterseite fällt


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Oui



 
warum hab ich eig nur 4 LP


----------



## Maggo (26. Februar 2008)

@klickiefahrkünstler: 

ich kanns halt nicht mit


----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich will jetzt mein führerschein


 
Eben wolltest du noch ein Rad  Jetzt entscheide dich doch mal, das Leben ist schliesslich kein Wunschkonzert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da Du ja jetzt volljährig bist:
> 
> Perfekt französich, nur mit dem Sprechen hapert's noch oder wie?



aber wie


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich glaube uns uwe fährt auch das 545 und hats auf der einen seite kastriert. auch ne gute lösung.



Das halte ich auch für 'ne interessante Option


----------



## Maggo (26. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber da gibt es doch schon was von Shimano .....
> und ich finde diese Lösung auch irgendwie blöde, da man schnell und oft gerade die falsche Seite des Pedals hat. Ungefähr so wie mit dem Toast der immer auf dei Butterseite fällt



klar, kompromissshice! aber es gibt ja anscheinend leutchen die das in der form benötigen


----------



## Maggo (26. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Eben wolltest du noch ein Rad  Jetzt entscheide dich doch mal, das Leben ist schliesslich kein Wunschkonzert



warts ab, erstmal den lappen in der hand und ne kiste unterm arshc und das mit dem radleln wird erstmal unwichtig. habt ihrs beim crazy gemerkt? wär auch schlimm wenns nicht so wäre.


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Februar 2008)

18


----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2008)

@ Maggo 

bist du eigentlich im Zentrum der deutschen Hochsprache oder im wilden Taunus????


----------



## Maggo (26. Februar 2008)

ups. iss ja gleich soweit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich war dermaßen froh kein franz mehr zu haben, meine ex lehrerin und ich haben uns aufrichtig und in gegenseitiger sympathie und trotzdem glücklich uns fortan nicht mehtr sehen zu müssen.



... bie Dir hapert es also nur mit dem Sprechen


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> warts ab, erstmal den lappen in der hand und ne kiste unterm arshc und das mit dem radleln wird erstmal unwichtig. habt ihrs beim crazy gemerkt? wär auch schlimm wenns nicht so wäre.



da kam ja faktor freundin dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2008)

Die Spannung steigt ins unermesslich, wer wird der glückliche Gewinner und bekommt die Blumen ????

edit: Dicke Finger


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Februar 2008)

*spannung*


----------



## Maggo (26. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Maggo
> 
> bist du eigentlich im Zentrum der deutschen Hochsprache oder im wilden Taunus????



wo soll das sein? frankfodd??? ich bin in hannover!


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Februar 2008)

*doppelspannung*


----------



## Maggo (26. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> da kam ja faktor freundin dazu



soll jetzt nicht gemein klingen aber oftmals geht das alles hand in hand. wie ich dir geschrieben habe, es wird alles anders und neu!


----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> da kam ja faktor freundin dazu


 
wusste gar nicht das Freundin ein Faktor ist     Dachte immer Freundin sein was warmes, weiches so zum anfassen und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> soll jetzt nicht gemein klingen aber oftmals geht das alles hand in hand. wie ich dir geschrieben habe, es wird alles anders und neu!



hand in hand so an und für sich?


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> soll jetzt nicht gemein klingen aber oftmals geht das alles hand in hand. wie ich dir geschrieben habe, es wird alles anders und neu!



mal sehn


----------



## Arachne (26. Februar 2008)

am Ende geht es immer ratz fatz...


----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> wo soll das sein? frankfodd??? ich bin in hannover!


 
Hannover = Zentrum der deutschen Hochsprache

so sagt man zumindest in den alten Legenden, die von Generation zu Generation weiter gereicht werden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2008)

... oder so ...


----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2008)

uiih
zu spät


----------



## Arachne (26. Februar 2008)

Hannover?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2008)

Treffer!


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Februar 2008)

bitte.... und jetzt ah, ja oder nein?


----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2008)

aaahhhhhhhhh doch nicht ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (26. Februar 2008)

der lugGA iss echt ein arhcs. der schickt mir mitten in der sitzung ne pn. ich schiebs jetzt mal auf ihn dass ichs nicht gepackt habe.


----------



## Arachne (26. Februar 2008)

ne zu früh...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2008)




----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2008)

glückwunsch Thomas ... well done


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> bitte.... und jetzt ah, ja oder nein?



nein  

glückwunsch


----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2008)

so und nun Abflug


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> der lugGA iss echt ein arhcs. der schickt mir mitten in der sitzung ne pn. ich schiebs jetzt mal auf ihn dass ichs nicht gepackt habe.



jaja bei mir wars mei katz


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Februar 2008)

soooo
ebenfalls abflug


----------



## Arachne (26. Februar 2008)

wohin fliegt ihr denn alle???


...laßt dabei wenigstens eure Helme ganz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> glückwunsch Thomas ... well done



Danke - ich mag es aber eher rare done


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Februar 2008)




----------



## caroka (26. Februar 2008)

Sieben Seiten


----------



## caroka (26. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wer braucht schon Knete, in dem Alter reicht doch Luft und Liebe



Stimmt, und in meinem nur noch Luft.


----------



## Arachne (26. Februar 2008)

Hört sich naß an da draußen...


----------



## wondermike (26. Februar 2008)

Du lieber Himmel. Das Leben ist zu kurz, um das alles zu lesen. 

War was Interessantes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (26. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Du lieber Himmel. Das Leben ist zu kurz, um das alles zu lesen.
> 
> War was Interessantes?



Ja, zwei Fragen:

An welches Bike kommt mein neuer Sattel? Und:

Welche Pedale mache ich mir an mein neues Bike?



Ach ja, noch eine:

Regnet es noch?


----------



## wondermike (26. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, zwei Fragen:
> 
> An welches Bike kommt mein neuer Sattel? Und:
> 
> ...



Und die Antworten?


----------



## Arachne (26. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Und die Antworten?



zu eins: Ich soll drei kaufen, meine beiden Bikes ausstatten und dem mzaskar einen geben.

zu zwei: Ich soll vier/fünf Pedale kaufen, mitführen und je nach Gelände wechseln.

zu drittens habe ich noch keine Antwort.


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> zu eins: Ich soll drei kaufen, meine beiden Bikes ausstatten und dem mzaskar einen geben.
> 
> zu zwei: Ich soll vier/fünf Pedale kaufen, mitführen und je nach Gelände wechseln.
> 
> zu drittens habe ich noch keine Antwort.




zu 1: kauf vier und gib mir auch noch einen 
zu 2 kein kommentar
zu 3 Lenzhahn, kein Regen dafür stürmisch


----------



## Arachne (26. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ...
> zu 3 Lenzhahn, kein Regen dafür stürmisch



bist Du das?


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Februar 2008)

*pust*


----------



## Arachne (26. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> *pust*



ach, Du stürmischer Kerl Du! *teekännchen*  

So, glaube mich regenfest präpariert zu haben.


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ach, Du stürmischer Kerl Du! *teekännchen*
> 
> So, glaube mich regenfest präpariert zu haben.



tee*kesselchen*


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Februar 2008)

ok bei arachne heißt das teekännchen


----------



## wondermike (26. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> zu eins: Ich soll drei kaufen, meine beiden Bikes ausstatten und dem mzaskar einen geben.



Mir brauchst Du kein so'n Ding kaufen.  



Arachne schrieb:


> zu zwei: Ich soll vier/fünf Pedale kaufen, mitführen und je nach Gelände wechseln.



Interessanter Ansatz.  



Arachne schrieb:


> zu drittens habe ich noch keine Antwort.



Nu stell' DIch nicht so an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> War was Interessantes?



 



GN8 @ALL


----------



## Arachne (26. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> ...
> Nu stell' DIch nicht so an...



Es ging, war nur leichter Nieselregen. Die kurze Regenhose hat ausgereicht.


----------



## wartool (27. Februar 2008)

Morschäääääh 

sacht mal.. habe ich nicht richtig mitgelesen, oder hat Breezler sich gestern gar nicht hier blicken lassen??  o hoffe, ihm gehts halbwegs gut (schmerzfrei)...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2008)

Moin, Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> sacht mal.. habe ich nicht richtig mitgelesen, oder hat Breezler sich gestern gar nicht hier blicken lassen??



 Ich habe auch nichts von ihm gelesen


----------



## caroka (27. Februar 2008)

Moin moin,

kann mir denken, dass es Brezzler nicht so toll geht. Wenn die Betäubung nachläßt wird es unschön.


----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2008)

Morgen,

hatte Breezler nicht geschrieben, dass er sich mit `nem Schmerzmittel (Dolo) Linderung verschaffen konnte?!


----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2008)

Was haltet ihr denn vom Giro Xen?


----------



## wondermike (27. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn vom Giro Xen?



Sehr gute Wahl.  

Die wirklich coolen Leute tragen sowas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Sehr gute Wahl.
> 
> Die wirklich coolen Leute tragen sowas.



Welche Farbe hast Du? Ist der ausreichend belüftet?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2008)

Giro Helme sind m.E. qualitativ mit die besten Helme mit sehr guter Lüftung. Mein Favorit ist aber der E2. Ich hatte einen von 2001 bis 2006 im Einsatz. Den habe ich durch Unterschätzen der niedrigen Decke im Fahrradkeller selbst gefreckt. Danach hatte ich ein gutes Jahr einen Spezialized im Einsatz, bin dann aber wieder auf einen E2 umgestiegen 

Giro ist gemäß meinen Erfahrungen auch sehr kulant. Ich hatte nach über vier Jahren kostenlos neue Pads und ein neues RocLoc bekommen


----------



## Maggo (27. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn vom Giro Xen?



gerade vorgestern in white camo bestellt.


----------



## Maggo (27. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Giro Helme sind m.E. qualitativ mit die besten Helme mit sehr guter Lüftung. Mein Favorit ist aber der E2. Ich hatte einen von 2001 bis 2006 im Einsatz. Den habe ich durch Unterschätzen der niedrigen Decke im Fahrradkeller selbst gefreckt. Danach hatte ich ein gutes Jahr einen Spezialized im Einsatz, bin dann aber wieder auf einen E2 umgestiegen
> 
> Giro ist gemäß meinen Erfahrungen auch sehr kulant. Ich hatte nach über vier Jahren kostenlos neue Pads und ein neues RocLoc bekommen



vorallem bekommt man bei giro ja auch ersatzteile, bei spezi iss das wohl so ne sache. und giro macht ein crash replacement was in meinem falle jetzt ja eigentlich toll gewesen wäre.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2008)

K-Frage?


----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2008)

Giro rules 

leider habe ich Probleme die passende Grösse zu finden 
Deswegen MET den gibt es auch in männlichen Grössen    

Replacement gibt es auch und gut durchlüftet sind sie auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!  Ich trage bisher den Giro Animas. Ist auch super belüftet.  Mittlerweile drückt er mir aber ziemlich auf die Stirn. Muß mal schaun, ob das bei anderen anders ist. Ich suche jetzt jedenfalls etwas cooleres, für mein neues Bike.  @wahltho: So etwas zwischen Deinen beiden Helmen.  Da wäre der FR-Helm Xen genau richtig, auch wenn er etwas weniger als unsere CC-Helme belüftet ist. Für mich kämen alle Farben, außer weiß und titan camo in Frage. @maggo: Wo und für wieviel hast Du ihn denn bestellt?


----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2008)

Der Wind bläst, wie Ende letzter Woche, wieder aus SW. Aber deutlich stärker, fast schon stürmisch. Habe 10min länger als gestern gebraucht!    (Klappe wahltho!  )


----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2008)

Englische Werbung, Französisches Auto 

http://www.spiegel.de/video/video-27520.html

Artikel darüber

http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/0,1518,537929,00.html


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> @wahltho: So etwas zwischen Deinen beiden Helmen.



Wobei ich gestehen muss, dass ich den Einen noch nie beim Biken getragen habe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Englische Werbung, Französisches Auto




Diese VW-Werbung ist auch hammerhart 

http://www.kewego.de/video/iLyROoaftYao.html


----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antworten!  Ich trage bisher den Giro Animas. Ist auch super belüftet.  Mittlerweile drückt er mir aber ziemlich auf die Stirn. Muß mal schaun, ob das bei anderen anders ist. Ich suche jetzt jedenfalls etwas cooleres, für mein neues Bike.  @wahltho: So etwas zwischen Deinen beiden Helmen.  Da wäre der FR-Helm Xen genau richtig, auch wenn er etwas weniger als unsere CC-Helme belüftet ist. Für mich kämen alle Farben, außer weiß und titan camo in Frage. @maggo: Wo und für wieviel hast Du ihn denn bestellt?



Hast du mal bei FOX geschaut ?? Der helm heisst Flux

Jedenfalls stylisch bis der Arzt kommt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Da wäre der FR-Helm Xen genau richtig, auch wenn er etwas weniger als unsere CC-Helme belüftet ist. Für mich kämen alle Farben, außer weiß und titan camo in Frage. @maggo: Wo und für wieviel hast Du ihn denn bestellt?



Hier gibt's anscheinend das 2006er Modell zum Schnäppschenpreis

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a3276/giro_xen_weiss_camo_06.html?


----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wobei ich gestehen muss, dass ich den Einen noch nie beim Biken getragen habe



Aber cool ist er schon!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hast du mal bei FOX geschaut ?? Der helm heisst Flux
> 
> Jedenfalls stylisch bis der Arzt kommt



 Goil Helm mit Heckspoiler


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Aber cool ist er schon!



Ich bin mit der Totenkopfschablone noch nicht fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hast du mal bei FOX geschaut ?? Der helm heisst Flux
> 
> Jedenfalls stylisch bis der Arzt kommt



Whow, mit Heckflügel!


----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Whow, mit Heckflügel!



Falls es mal schneller wird  oder der Wind mal wieder bläst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2008)

Wenn schon, dann aber richtig


----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hier gibt's anscheinend das 2006er Modell zum Schnäppschenpreis
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a3276/giro_xen_weiss_camo_06.html?



Ist ja nicht meine Farbe.  Auch gunmetal ist nicht so wie die aktuellen...

Aber ansonsten: Das ist eine super Jacke!!! Bin ich super zufrieden mit, hatte damals den normalen Preis bezahlt... 

Muß da mal weiter stöbern!


----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wenn schon, dann aber richtig


----------



## Maggo (27. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antworten!  Ich trage bisher den Giro Animas. Ist auch super belüftet.  Mittlerweile drückt er mir aber ziemlich auf die Stirn. Muß mal schaun, ob das bei anderen anders ist. Ich suche jetzt jedenfalls etwas cooleres, für mein neues Bike.  @wahltho: So etwas zwischen Deinen beiden Helmen.  Da wäre der FR-Helm Xen genau richtig, auch wenn er etwas weniger als unsere CC-Helme belüftet ist. Für mich kämen alle Farben, außer weiß und titan camo in Frage. @maggo: Wo und für wieviel hast Du ihn denn bestellt?



actionsports für 65 dobbelmagg. deswegen auch weiß camo.


----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2008)

Obwohl bei hohen (Wind) Geschwindigkeiten dann doch eher diese Ausrüstung dienlich wäre


----------



## Maggo (27. Februar 2008)

@arachne: ich glaub irgendwo einen in blau (nicht meine farbe) gesehen zu haben. wennst willst schau ich nochmal nach ob ich den irgendwo finde.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Obwohl bei hohen (Wind) Geschwindigkeiten dann doch eher diese Ausrüstung dienlich wäre



Hhhmmhhh - Lack, Leder und Latex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (27. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hhhmmhhh - Lack, Leder und Latex



das freut dich........


----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> @arachne: ich glaub irgendwo einen in blau (nicht meine farbe) gesehen zu haben. wennst willst schau ich nochmal nach ob ich den irgendwo finde.



Vielen Dank, aber ich stehe mehr auf dieses matte olive fade!  Oder vieleicht auch das brown fabric, oder matte black.


----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2008)

Whow die Gore FI ein drittel günstiger!! 

Nimm mir doch mal jemand bitte den PC weg!!!!


----------



## Maggo (27. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, aber ich stehe mehr auf dieses matte olive fade!  Oder vieleicht auch das brown fabric, oder matte black.



wenn ich ihn mir in neu geholt hätte wär ich denke ich auch bei braun stehen geblöieben. titan iss shceisse, olive geht so schwarz iss langweilig und weiß iss trotzdem toll. deswegen bin ich ja froh den eigentlich ausser braun favorisiserten für billisch bekommen zu haben.


----------



## Maggo (27. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Whow die Gore FI ein drittel günstiger!!
> 
> Nimm mir doch mal jemand bitte den PC weg!!!!



schwul


----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> wenn ich ihn mir in neu geholt hätte wär ich denke ich auch bei braun stehen geblöieben. titan iss shceisse, olive geht so schwarz iss langweilig und weiß iss trotzdem toll. deswegen bin ich ja froh den eigentlich ausser braun favorisiserten für billisch bekommen zu haben.






Maggo schrieb:


> schwul


bababababah, für drunter und mein jetziges Rad brauch ich so was!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Februar 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2008)

mahlzeit


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Februar 2008)

ich weiß auch noch nicht welchen Helm ich mir zulegen soll


----------



## Maggo (27. Februar 2008)

ff oder so was für tagtäglich? ich hatte ja kurz überlegt mir noch nen ff zuzulegen, lasse es aber glaub ich.


----------



## Maggo (27. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ff oder so was für tagtäglich? ich hatte ja kurz überlegt mir noch nen ff zuzulegen, lasse es aber glaub ich.



???


----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2008)

Hmmm ff hat jetzt aber eine vielfälltige Bedeutung.  Die Ausführung lass ich jetzt, im Anbetracht der Möglichkeit der Anwesenheit von u18 jährigen, aber sein.


----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2008)

Tut es nicht ein Helm mit abnehmbarem Kinnbügel????? Gibt es doch von diversen Herstellern .....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Februar 2008)

erst mal will ich nen Ersatz für meine Aldi-Styropor-Schale mit Fallschäden...
über FF mach ich mir nochmal Gedanken wenn ich wieder mehr fahre


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Tut es nicht ein Helm mit abnehmbarem Kinnbügel????? Gibt es doch von diversen Herstellern .....



Hab ich mich auch schon schlau gemacht, die sollen wohl alle ähnlich praktisch, aber ebenso unhaltbar bis hin zu "gefährlicher als ohne Kinnbügel" (bricht und hat dann scharfe Kanten) sein...
Fällt daher für mich aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hmmm ff hat jetzt aber eine vielfälltige Bedeutung.  Die Ausführung lass ich jetzt, im Anbetracht der Möglichkeit der Anwesenheit von u18 jährigen, aber sein.



Warum hatte ich nur die gleichen Gedanken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ff oder so was für tagtäglich? ich hatte ja kurz überlegt mir noch nen ff zuzulegen, lasse es aber glaub ich.





Maggo schrieb:


> ???



Na das war ja wohl das fetteste Selbstzitat aller Zeiten


----------



## Maggo (27. Februar 2008)

von diesem dranmachschrott halt ich nix.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> von diesem dranmachschrott halt ich nix.



ich auch nicht mehr


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. Februar 2008)

gude..


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2008)

gude iggi


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Februar 2008)

gude "kleiner"


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. Februar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> gude "kleiner"


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. Februar 2008)

mhm ich glaub ich kauf mir von meinem geburtstagsgeld 
mal eine digitalkamera
die, die ich hab ist riesig... und schon relativ alt...


----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2008)

Von Fullface mit abnehmbarem Kinnschutz halte ich nicht nur wegen der hier erwähnten Gefährlichkeit nichts, sondern auch, weil die wesentlich schlechter belüftet als ein FR-Helm wie der Giro Xen sind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2008)

Habe heute Mittag eine FR-Hose von Dainese angehabt (3/4)!   Sah schon nett aus, nur leider waren mir die Beine zu eng und der Bund zu weit.  Außerdem gab bei diesem grobem Zeltstoff gar nichts nach. Damit zu pedalieren wäre wohl eher mühselig...

Weiß einer vielleicht einen Laden, der die Sugoi Hans Schmantz führt und wo man sie probieren kann? Hibike besorgt die erst auf Bestellung...


----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2008)

Hibike schrieb mir heute: April, April, Du bekommst den Sattel doch nicht!!!   

Die haben wohl nur fünf bekommen und es haben angeblich schon fünf Leute vor mir bestellt! Ich hatte am 29.12. bestellt. Nun soll ich an erster Stelle stehen...


----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hibike schrieb mir heute: April, April, Du bekommst den Sattel doch nicht!!!
> 
> Die haben wohl nur fünf bekommen und es haben angeblich schon fünf Leute vor mir bestellt! Ich hatte am 29.12. bestellt. Nun soll ich an erster Stelle stehen...



So wie sich das mittlerweile anhört, sind diese Sättel demnächst sicherlich häufiger anzutreffen als schwarze...


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ff oder so was für tagtäglich? ich hatte ja kurz überlegt mir noch nen ff zuzulegen, lasse es aber glaub ich.



ich glaub ich lass es nicht, hab neulich einen gesehen der auf die schnauze geflogen ist, zum glück hatte er einen helm auf, nur ein paar schramer im gesicht, sonst hat er nix abbekommen. mit nem ff hät er gar nix gehabt. an der burg in der pfalz, da wär ich auch froh gewesen wenn ich einen gehabt hätte...

...der deviant gefällt mir gut


----------



## Maggo (27. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Von Fullface mit abnehmbarem Kinnschutz halte ich nicht nur wegen der hier erwähnten Gefährlichkeit nichts, sondern auch, weil die wesentlich schlechter belüftet als ein FR-Helm wie der Giro Xen sind!



gut aber der xen iss ja auch nur ein "freeridehelm" weil er etwas lässiger aussieht und nach hinten weiter runtergezogen ist. wenn du mit dem aufs gesicht fällst ist der effekt derselbe wie bei jedem "cc oder auch rennradhelm"


----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> gut aber der xen iss ja auch nur ein "freeridehelm" weil er etwas lässiger aussieht und nach hinten weiter runtergezogen ist. wenn du mit dem aufs gesicht fällst ist der effekt derselbe wie bei jedem "cc oder auch rennradhelm"



die Road-Helme sind noch etwas besser belüftet und auch leichter, als die CC-Helme. Prinzipiell hast Du aber natürlich Recht!  Ich will damit halt Trail-Touren fahren. Deshalb macht der für mich auch Sinn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (27. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich glaub ich lass es nicht, hab neulich einen gesehen der auf die schnauze geflogen ist, zum glück hatte er einen helm auf, nur ein paar schramer im gesicht, sonst hat er nix abbekommen. mit nem ff hät er gar nix gehabt. an der burg in der pfalz, da wär ich auch froh gewesen wenn ich einen gehabt hätte...
> 
> ...der deviant gefällt mir gut



ja, iss schon richtig was du sagst, ich denke ich würde ihn halt zu selten nutzen. naja, mal schaun.....


----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ja, iss schon richtig was du sagst, ich denke ich würde ihn halt zu selten nutzen. naja, mal schaun.....



Stell ihn Dir ins Wohnzimmer! Ist halt schon ein Blickfang. Und so würdest Du ihn als solches täglich nutzen...


----------



## Maggo (27. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> die Road-Helme sind noch etwas besser belüftet und auch leichter, als die CC-Helme. Prinzipiell hast Du aber natürlich Recht!  Ich will damit halt Trail-Touren fahren. Deshalb macht der für mich auch Sinn!



angeblich sind roadhelme nicht besser sondern anders belüftet da man in der regel in der ebene fährt und mit dem bike halt eben verhältnismäßig langsam bergauf.  ich glaub da ist viel marketinggedöns dabei.


----------



## Maggo (27. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Stell ihn Dir ins Wohnzimmer! Ist halt schon ein Blickfang. Und so würdest Du ihn als solches täglich nutzen...



der defekte kriegt auf jeden fall nen platz im flur.


----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Weiß einer vielleicht einen Laden, der die Sugoi Hans Schmantz führt und wo man sie probieren kann? Hibike besorgt die erst auf Bestellung...


 
Montimare in Frankfurt hat Sugoi  vielleicht mal anrufen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> So wie sich das mittlerweile anhört, sind diese Sättel demnächst sicherlich häufiger anzutreffen als schwarze...



Hhhmm, könnte auch sein, dass sich das im Laufe der Zeit wieder gibt, weil die weissen Sättel relativ schnell durch Gebrauch zu Schwarzen werden


----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich glaub ich lass es nicht, hab neulich einen gesehen der auf die schnauze geflogen ist, zum glück hatte er einen helm auf, nur ein paar schramer im gesicht, sonst hat er nix abbekommen. mit nem ff hät er gar nix gehabt. an der burg in der pfalz, da wär ich auch froh gewesen wenn ich einen gehabt hätte...
> 
> ...der deviant gefällt mir gut


 
Wollte ich mir auch schon mal zulegen, auch fürs Rinnenfahren im Winter 
leider noch nicht in meiner Grösse gefunden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wollte ich mir auch schon mal zulegen, auch fürs Rinnenfahren im Winter
> leider noch nicht in meiner Grösse gefunden



 Watt hast denn Du für 'nen Kopfumfang? 

Ich hab' ja schon mit 60cm eine relativ dicke Rübe...


----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wollte ich mir auch schon mal zulegen, auch fürs Rinnenfahren im Winter
> leider noch nicht in meiner Grösse gefunden



ich fürchte, wir müssen da mal mit einer groben Raspel...








   

in Wahrheit fühle ich mit Dir! Mit meinen Beinen bekomme ich so schlecht dreiviertel und lange Hosen...   NEIN, die werden nicht abgeschnitten!


----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hhhmm, könnte auch sein, dass sich das im Laufe der Zeit wieder gibt, weil die weissen Sättel relativ schnell durch Gebrauch zu Schwarzen werden



hmmmmmmmmmm....... Themenwechsel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Watt hast denn Du für 'nen Kopfumfang?
> 
> Ich hab' ja schon mit 60cm eine relativ dicke Rübe...


 
einen männlichen halt  62 oder eher 63 und die meisten Helme gehen max bis 62 was je nach Modell eben zu klein ist ...... Deswegen auch der MET die hatten einen für dicke Rüben


----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> der defekte kriegt auf jeden fall nen platz im flur.



laß mal, die Freundin muß ja nicht dauernd daran erinnert werden, was für einen gefährlich Sport Du treibst.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich glaub ich lass es nicht, hab neulich einen gesehen der auf die schnauze geflogen ist, zum glück hatte er einen helm auf, nur ein paar schramer im gesicht, sonst hat er nix abbekommen. mit nem ff hät er gar nix gehabt. an der burg in der pfalz, da wär ich auch froh gewesen wenn ich einen gehabt hätte...



Für FR und DH macht ein ff ja auch durchaus Sinn, unbequem wird's nur, wenn Du zwischendurch mal wieder längere Zeit hochtrittst...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ja, iss schon richtig was du sagst, ich denke ich würde ihn halt zu selten nutzen. naja, mal schaun.....



Lieber nur zweimal im Jahr benutzt als einmal gebraucht und keinen gehabt 
son Nasenrichtdoc kost mehr als ein Helm...


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Für FR und DH macht ein ff ja auch durchaus Sinn, unbequem wird's nur, wenn Du zwischendurch mal wieder längere Zeit hochtrittst...



da kommt das ding auf en buckel...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> einen *männlichen *halt  62 oder eher 63 und die meisten Helme gehen max bis 62 was je nach Modell eben zu klein ist ...... Deswegen auch der MET die hatten einen für dicke Rüben



Seit wann ist der Kopfumfang denn da 'nen Thema, ich dachte da würden immer andere Umfänge/Längen verglichen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> da kommt das ding auf en buckel...



Das würd' mich nerven, ich hab' schon genug aufem Buckel...

... soll keine Rede gegen ff sein, ich halt' die Dinger wie gesagt durchaus für bestimmte Sachen für angebracht


----------



## Maggo (27. Februar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Lieber nur zweimal im Jahr benutzt als einmal gebraucht und keinen gehabt
> son Nasenrichtdoc kost mehr als ein Helm...



blablabla.......wo iss denn deiner? mir hat vorhin jemand gesagt für ihn ist dieses thema erst wieder aktuell wenn er mehr fährt??? 
ich bin ja grundsätzlich schon deiner meinung, fahre nur halt nicht jede tour so agressiv als das ich es als außerordentlich dringend und unverzichtbar empfinde jetzt noch nen ff zu kaufen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2008)

Wie letztens schonmal diskutiert sind m.E. - sofern natürlich noch nicht vorhanden -Schienbein-/Knie-/Ellenbogen-/Unterarmprotektoren erstmal dringlicher als ein ff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Montimare in Frankfurt hat Sugoi  vielleicht mal anrufen



Da war wohl einer genervt und legte direkt nach dem Melden wieder auf...


----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Da war wohl einer genervt und legte direkt nach dem Melden wieder auf...


 
musst ihn auch nicht gleich beschimpfen


----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Seit wann ist der Kopfumfang denn da 'nen Thema, ich dachte da würden immer andere Umfänge/Längen verglichen


 
Wie da gibt es noch etwas anderes


----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> musst ihn auch nicht gleich beschimpfen



bin gar nicht dazu geklommen... 

Habe es aber dann doch nochmal versucht: Sie erwarten Anfang März eine Sugoi-Lieferung. Gustov: ja, Hans Schmantz: ?. Werde dann vielleicht nochmal anrufen...


----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wie da gibt es noch etwas anderes



glaube schon. Zwar nicht viel dicker, aber deutlich länger!


----------



## Maggo (27. Februar 2008)

@gerd: was solls das sein? hans schmantz findet auch die sugoi hp nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> @gerd: was solls das sein? hans schmantz findet auch die sugoi hp nicht.



Da gibt`s die z.B.


----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2008)

ups, auf der Sugoi-Side finde ich sie tatsächlich nicht...


----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2008)

So, ich geh` jetzt mal shoppen!


----------



## Breezler (27. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leutz, 

bin mal wieder da, Dlolomo rulez  
Wie der Doc sagte ist der dritte Tag der schlimmste, und der ist heute  
Ist nun doch bissl dick geworden.
Wird wohl morgen nix mit a***** gehn.


----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2008)

@ Gerd

warum eigentlich 3/4 lang??? einfache normale Shorts bis zum Knie und ab dafür. 3/4 lang sieht in meinen Augen seltsam aus......
Aber evtl. findest du ja auch hier etwas (auf Seite 4 oder 5)

Aber bei Sugoi gibt es doch die Gustov mit langem Bein zum abzippen .....


----------



## caroka (27. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz,
> 
> bin mal wieder da, Dlolomo rulez
> Wie der Doc sagte ist der dritte Tag der schlimmste, und der ist heute
> ...



Na, dann hast Du' s ja jetzt so gut wie hinter Dir.  
Sonntag sah die Welt noch anders aus.


----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2008)

Hallo schönste Caro, 

lange nicht mehr gelesen


----------



## caroka (27. Februar 2008)

Hab eben mal ein kleines Frühlingsründchen gedreht und Miss H im Auto getroffen. Ihr geht es gut.


----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2008)

Sag mal Grüsse an Missy


----------



## caroka (27. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hallo schönste Caro,
> 
> lange nicht mehr gelesen



Mmmmmh, das geht ja runter wie Honig.........

Hab im Moment viel zu tun und bin wenig mit dem Rad unterwegs. Da gibt es nicht viel zu berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2008)

Aber sonst geht es dir gut ???


----------



## caroka (27. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Sag mal Grüsse an Missy



Werde ich machen. Da freut sie sich.


----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2008)

@ Gerd

http://www.ride.ch/forum/viewthread.php?tid=288


----------



## caroka (27. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber sonst geht es dir gut ???



Mir geht es sehr gut.


----------



## caroka (27. Februar 2008)

So, ich mach mal was zu futtern.


----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2008)

supi das freut mich 

na dann mach ich mich auf die Jagd nach etwas essbarem 

Gut Nacht


----------



## caroka (27. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> supi das freut mich
> 
> na dann mach ich mich auf die Jagd nach etwas essbarem
> 
> Gut Nacht



Gut Nacht


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. Februar 2008)

hey
so wieder da...
warn schöne 8 WPP's
und ich muss sagen, der atzelbergtrail macht immer wieder spaß


----------



## Breezler (27. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Na, dann hast Du' s ja jetzt so gut wie hinter Dir.
> Sonntag sah die Welt noch anders aus.



Hoffentlich  

Übrigens war das Kanrzen das rechte Pedal. Wurd ausgetauscht, und alles ist gut  

Hoffe wir können den Sonntag bald wiederholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Februar 2008)

hab mich auch wieder frisch gemacht und futter grad (4 Eier gerührt, nicht geschüttelt mit Speck und zwei Butterbrote dazu, vorher ne klare Brühe)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Hab eben mal ein kleines Frühlingsründchen gedreht und Miss H im Auto getroffen. Ihr geht es gut.



Ich hab' Missy heute abend auf dem Albertsweg getroffen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz,
> 
> bin mal wieder da, Dlolomo rulez
> Wie der Doc sagte ist der dritte Tag der schlimmste, und der ist heute
> ...



Gute Besserung weiterhin


----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Gerd
> 
> http://www.ride.ch/forum/viewthread.php?tid=288



   Geile Musik! Und Northshorefeeling.  Scheint recht lange zu sein.  Die Aufnahme ermöglicht zwar keine genaue Beurteilung, die Reifen sehen aber irgendwie semislickartig aus... Kein Wunder, dass die sich als e mal hinlegen.  Jedenfalls:


----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' Missy heute abend auf dem Albertsweg getroffen



Auch im Auto?


----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz,
> 
> bin mal wieder da, Dlolomo rulez
> Wie der Doc sagte ist der dritte Tag der schlimmste, und der ist heute
> ...



Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Gerd
> 
> warum eigentlich 3/4 lang??? einfache normale Shorts bis zum Knie und ab dafür. 3/4 lang sieht in meinen Augen seltsam aus......
> Aber evtl. findest du ja auch hier etwas (auf Seite 4 oder 5)
> ...



Sieht auch nett aus. Gibt`s in/bei Züri einen, der die Klamotten führt?

Die Gustov hat Hibike sogar da!  Konnte sie vorhin aber nicht mehr probieren, weil es schon acht und der Lagerist nicht mehr da war...  Habe aber meine neue Shorts von Größe 32 in 34 umgetauscht, ein passendes T-Shirt und ein legeres Shirt aus dem Angebot erstanden!  Vorher war ich in Kirdorf, habe endlich ein neues Schaltauge bekommen, noch ein hübsches Buff geholt und eine Begegnung mit dem besten Kunden gehabt.


----------



## Maggo (27. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sieht auch nett aus. Gibt`s in/bei Züri einen, der die Klamotten führt?
> 
> Die Gustov hat Hibike sogar da!  Konnte sie vorhin aber nicht mehr probieren, weil es schon acht und der Lagerist nicht mehr da war...  Habe aber meine neue Shorts von Größe 32 in 34 umgetauscht, ein passendes T-Shirt und ein legeres Shirt aus dem Angebot erstanden!  Vorher war ich in Kirdorf, habe endlich ein neues Schaltauge bekommen, noch ein hübsches Buff geholt und eine Begegnung mit dem besten Kunden gehabt.



na toll, wie wars?


----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> So, ich mach mal was zu futtern.





mzaskar schrieb:


> supi das freut mich
> 
> na dann mach ich mich auf die Jagd nach etwas essbarem
> 
> Gut Nacht



Mache mich jetzt erstmal über die Suppe meiner lieben Nachbarin her!


----------



## caroka (27. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' Missy heute abend auf dem Albertsweg getroffen





Arachne schrieb:


> Auch im Auto?


Nein, Sie war laufen. 



Arachne schrieb:


> Mache mich jetzt erstmal über die Suppe meiner lieben Nachbarin her!


Mutter und H....uch   Hätte ich mich fast verquatscht. 
Sie soll es mir nachsehen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Februar 2008)

ich verzieh mich mal ins Bett, gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Nein, Sie war laufen.



 Und - surprise, surprise - ich war biken


----------



## Breezler (27. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Und - surprise, surprise - ich war biken



Gibts ja gar net


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2008)

GN8 @All


----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Und - surprise, surprise - ich war biken





Breezler schrieb:


> Gibts ja gar net



Wie konnte das nur passieren???


----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2008)

Mann, Mann, wo bleibt nur das Bike zu meinen neuen Klamotten?!?  

Bei Hibike hatten sie auch einen heruntergesetzten 2007er Xen in einer für mich gut akzeptablen Farbe!  Hat auch gepaßt, wie angegossen. Die haben aber leider auch die neuen da hängen. Und da fiel mir auf, dass das Belüftungsschlitzedesign der 2008er mir viel besser gefällt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2008)

Du hast Probleme ...... Was wird das erst wenn es an die Schuhe und das Handtäschchen geht


----------



## mzaskar (28. Februar 2008)

so geh jetzt mal etwas in der Gegend herum spuken .... 

Guds Nächtle und get fit for the morning 

AmPoPo ab Morgen bin ich den biometrisch    muss nach Bern meinen neuen Bundespass abholen


----------



## mzaskar (28. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen liebe Gemeinde, eine neuer Tag beginnt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Februar 2008)

Moin, Moin


----------



## caroka (28. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Und - surprise, surprise - ich war biken





Breezler schrieb:


> Gibts ja gar net





Arachne schrieb:


> Wie konnte das nur passieren???


Das gibt' s ja gar nicht.  Wie konnte das passieren?   



mzaskar schrieb:


> Du hast Probleme ...... Was wird das erst wenn es an die Schuhe und das Handtäschchen geht


----------



## caroka (28. Februar 2008)

*Guten Morgen *

*Ich darf heute A******!*


----------



## mzaskar (28. Februar 2008)

Wirklich???? du glückliche


----------



## caroka (28. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wirklich???? du glückliche



Ich freu mich wirklich. Ich bin eben ein ganz kleines bisschen gaga.


----------



## mzaskar (28. Februar 2008)

Dann sind wir beide GaGa 

Freue mich auch auf die täglichen Besuche am Hauptsitz meines Sponsors und am schönsten ist es, wenn es dort hoch hergeht und der Tag durchrauscht ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Und - surprise, surprise - ich war biken





Breezler schrieb:


> Gibts ja gar net





Arachne schrieb:


> Wie konnte das nur passieren???





caroka schrieb:


> Das gibt' s ja gar nicht.  Wie konnte das passieren?



Ich weiss auch nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> AmPoPo ab Morgen bin ich den biometrisch    muss nach Bern meinen neuen Bundespass abholen



So, so nicht nur Steuer-, sondern auch Fahnen-/Landesflüchtling


----------



## Arachne (28. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich freu mich wirklich. Ich bin eben ein ganz kleines bisschen gaga.



Wieso isn des weniger geworden???   



Morgen!


----------



## mzaskar (28. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, so nicht nur Steuer-, sondern auch Fahnen-/Landesflüchtling


 

nee nee soweit iss es noch nicht .... ist noch der Bordeauxrote aus dem grossen Kanton....halt nur neu


----------



## mzaskar (28. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wieso isn des weniger geworden???
> 
> 
> 
> Morgen!


 
Geschenk schon da?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> nee nee soweit iss es noch nicht .... ist noch der Bordeauxrote aus dem grossen Kanton....halt nur neu



Ach so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mann, Mann, wo bleibt nur das Bike zu meinen neuen Klamotten?!?



 Ich hab' mir neue Sportunterhemden bestellt, muss ich mir jetzt auch ein neues Bike kaufen?


----------



## mzaskar (28. Februar 2008)

zumindestens neue Socken und auch der Helm sollte farblich passend sein


----------



## Arachne (28. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' mir neue Sportunterhemden bestellt, muss ich mir jetzt auch ein neues Bike kaufen?



Wie ich Dich kenne, hast Du darauf geachtet, dass sie schön eckig maschinenartig aussehen, damit Du auch kompatibel zu Deinen Bikes bleibst!


----------



## Arachne (28. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Geschenk schon da?


----------



## Arachne (28. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Du hast Probleme ...... Was wird das erst wenn es an die Schuhe und das Handtäschchen geht





caroka schrieb:


> ...





wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' mir neue Sportunterhemden bestellt, muss ich mir jetzt auch ein neues Bike kaufen?



Wartet nur, bis ihr die neuen Klamotten seht.   Ihr werdet vor Neid erblassen!    

EDIT: Außerdem gebe ich hiermit inoffiziell zu, dass ich die eine neuere Baggy auch schon auf meinem Trek anhatte...


----------



## fUEL (28. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sieht auch nett aus. Gibt`s in/bei Züri einen, der die Klamotten führt?
> 
> Die Gustov hat Hibike sogar da!  Konnte sie vorhin aber nicht mehr probieren, weil es schon acht und der Lagerist nicht mehr da war...  Habe aber meine neue Shorts von Größe 32 in 34 umgetauscht, ein passendes T-Shirt und ein legeres Shirt aus dem Angebot erstanden!  Vorher war ich in Kirdorf, habe endlich ein neues Schaltauge bekommen, noch ein hübsches Buff geholt und eine Begegnung mit dem besten Kunden gehabt.


 

Hast Du ja wohl überlebt, die Begegnung mit einem Kunden in Kirdorf


----------



## mzaskar (28. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sieht auch nett aus. Gibt`s in/bei Züri einen, der die Klamotten führt?
> 
> ....


 
Da hatte ich wohl was ueberseen  

Der Händler bei mir umdie Ecke führ Peak Performance. Ist nur die Frage, ob die neue Ware schon geliefert wurde und was er da hat.

Gruss

Stefan 

PS: Ansonsten hat es wohl noch ein oder zwei Radläden in der Umgebung ....


----------



## Arachne (28. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Da hatte ich wohl was ueberseen
> 
> Der Händler bei mir umdie Ecke führ Peak Performance. Ist nur die Frage, ob die neue Ware schon geliefert wurde und was er da hat.
> 
> ...



Hatte auch mal bei den aufgeführten Händlern geschaut. Da hat es den Radladen bei Dir und irgendwelche Sport-(nicht Rad-)Läden in Züri. Die werden wohl kaum die Radklamotten führen. Naja, schaumerma!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Februar 2008)

ei gude!


----------



## Arachne (28. Februar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude!



Is noch zu früh für "moin"?  

Ei Guude, wie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Februar 2008)

mahlzeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Februar 2008)

Y E A H ! ! ! - Cosgan.de Smiles funzt wieder


----------



## Arachne (28. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Y E A H ! ! ! - Cosgan.de Smiles funzt wieder



na ein Glück!  Nicht, dass Du Dir sonst noch was antust...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Februar 2008)

Doch nicht wegen sowas


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> na ein Glück!  Nicht, dass Du Dir sonst noch was antust...



Lebst Du eigentlich noch oder ist das hier nur noch das Echo Deiner auf Grund der gestrigen Ereignisse verblichenen Existenz?


----------



## mzaskar (28. Februar 2008)

Kann mal jemand kommen und putzen


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kann mal jemand kommen und putzen



mhm
wenn du mich abholst, mein bike mitnimmst, mir bei dir ne unterkunft für ne wochen bezahlst un mir dann ein paar schöne trails bei dir zeigst....
dann vllt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Februar 2008)

is ja die Hölle los hier


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Februar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> is ja die Hölle los hier



Yepp - hier geht echt voll der Punk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (28. Februar 2008)

Was erwartet ihr ....

1.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und
2.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dann noch
3. 

 und jetzt noch 
4.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber zum Glück habe ich ja unterstützung von der "Lady in Black" und ihren Mitstreiter(inne)n


----------



## mzaskar (28. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mhm
> wenn du mich abholst, mein bike mitnimmst, mir bei dir ne unterkunft für ne wochen bezahlst un mir dann ein paar schöne trails bei dir zeigst....
> dann vllt



zu spät


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber zum Glück habe ich ja unterstützung von der "Lady in Black" und ihren Mitstreiter(inne)n


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Februar 2008)

So GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Februar 2008)

Moin, Moin 

Regenwetter draussen


----------



## caroka (29. Februar 2008)

Moin 

Ja, kein so tolles Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ja, kein so tolles Wetter.




Tja und morgen soll es so weitergehen und dazu auch noch stürmisch werden


----------



## wondermike (29. Februar 2008)

Wer hat denn da wieder seinen Teller nicht leergegessen?  

Für's Wochenende sieht's ja echt mau aus mit Biken.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Februar 2008)

Hab' gerade gelesen, dass es eine Orkanwarnung für morgen gibt


----------



## mzaskar (29. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgähn 

war das putzen anstrengend  Gib es dafür auch WPP´s 

Ich bin müde, habe Kopfschmerzen und es regnet  kein guter Anfang


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich bin müde, habe Kopfschmerzen und es regnet  kein guter Anfang



Hier regnet es auch in Strömen 

Kopfhoch, bald ist w/e


----------



## Arachne (29. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bin müde, habe Kopfschmerzen und es regnet  kein guter Anfang



*DADAA, ein neuer Tag!  Guten Morgen!!! *


----------



## mzaskar (29. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> H.......
> 
> Kopfhoch, bald ist w/e



   

Bin gerade am überlegen das WE jetzt schon einzuläuten ..... leider ist mein tragbarer a******platzrechner noch bei meinem Sponsor *grrrrr*. Also doch noch nach Zürich fahren ......


----------



## mzaskar (29. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> *DADAA, ein neuer Tag!  Guten Morgen!!! *



JaJa weide dich nur an meinem Leid


----------



## Arachne (29. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bin gerade am überlegen das WE jetzt schon einzuläuten ..... leider ist mein tragbarer a******platzrechner noch bei meinem Sponsor *grrrrr*. Also doch noch nach Zürich fahren ......



nimm`s Rad, gibt Punkte. 

und trink vielleicht erstmal `nen Roten gegen die Kopfschmerzen.


----------



## mzaskar (29. Februar 2008)

Ein Freund von mir hat heute Geburtstag .... das erklärt einen Grund meiner Kopfschmerzen . Ist schon lustig nur alle 4 Jahre Geburtstag zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (29. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> JaJa weide dich nur an meinem Leid



wollte Dich doch nur ein bisschen motivieren!


----------



## mzaskar (29. Februar 2008)

nee lass mal, hab mich auf Kaffee und Wasser eingeschossen .... der Weg an der Sihl entlang ist teilweise zu schmal für noch einen Roten, nach dem ganzen weissen, in meinem derzeitigen Zustand


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir hat heute Geburtstag .... das erklärt einen Grund meiner Kopfschmerzen .



Er hat heute Geburtstag und Du hast jetzt schon Kopfschmerzen...

... bös' reingefeiert?


----------



## Arachne (29. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir hat heute Geburtstag .... das erklärt einen Grund meiner Kopfschmerzen . Ist schon lustig nur alle 4 Jahre Geburtstag zu haben



Habt ihr reingefeiert? 

Wie alt wurde er denn? Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass er in einem Alter von 10/15 Jahren schon graue Haare haben muß...


----------



## mzaskar (29. Februar 2008)

passt so ungefähr  

AmPoPo weiss jemand wo im neuen Bundespass der RFID ship sitzt  

Jetzt sitz so ein komischer Bundesadler (Hologramm) genau auf meiner Nase


----------



## wartool (29. Februar 2008)

also iiiisch hab heute fast komplett frei... abgesehen von ein paar Stunden Vorbereitung für morgen...

werde jetzt mal zum Hibike fahren und mir was schickes aussuchen, mit dem ich mich nach der Prüfung belohne *ggg*

danach zum Lieblingsmetzger.. und das Belohnungssteak holen ;P


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> AmPoPo weiss jemand wo im neuen Bundespersonalausweis der RFID ship sitzt



Du meinst Reisepass und nicht Perso, oder?


----------



## Arachne (29. Februar 2008)

Moin Berto,

ist auch nicht Dein bevorzugtes Bikewetter, oder...


----------



## Arachne (29. Februar 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> also iiiisch hab heute fast komplett frei... abgesehen von ein paar Stunden Vorbereitung für morgen...
> 
> werde jetzt mal zum Hibike fahren und mir was schickes aussuchen, mit dem ich mich nach der Prüfung belohne *ggg*
> 
> danach zum Lieblingsmetzger.. und das Belohnungssteak holen ;P



Wollte eigentlich auch zum Hibike, allerdings zum Klamottenprobieren. Und das kommt bei dem Wetter sicherlich nicht so gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (29. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du meinst Reisepass und nicht Perso, oder?



Juup


----------



## mzaskar (29. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wollte eigentlich auch zum Hibike, allerdings zum Klamottenprobieren. Und das kommt bei dem Wetter sicherlich nicht so gut...



Vielleicht bekommst du sie nach dem Anprobieren günstiger wegen den Schlammverschmutzungen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Juup



Gugst Du hier http://www.golem.de/0506/38374.html

da wird Dir erklärt


----------



## Arachne (29. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Vielleicht bekommst du sie nach dem Anprobieren günstiger wegen den Schlammverschmutzungen



oder aber ich darf sie mir auch dann kaufen, wenn sie mir überhaupt nicht passen... 

Naja, vielleicht klart es heute ja noch mal ein wenig auf... 

Ansonsten: Bike putzen, Schaltauge wechseln, Haushalten,...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, vielleicht klart es heute ja noch mal ein wenig auf...



Gemäß Wettervorhersage ab Mittag


----------



## mzaskar (29. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gugst Du hier http://www.golem.de/0506/38374.html
> 
> da wird Dir erklärt



Danke  wollt ihn gerade schon auseinander bauen   

bei sieben Wochen Wartezeit auf einen Termin in der Botschaft und dann nochmal 6 - 10 Wochen bis er dann letztendlich da ist und 160 CHF Gebühr, keine so gute Idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (29. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> oder aber ich darf sie mir auch dann kaufen, wenn sie mir überhaupt nicht passen...
> 
> Naja, vielleicht klart es heute ja noch mal ein wenig auf...
> 
> Ansonsten: Bike putzen, Schaltauge wechseln, Haushalten,...



wie keine Termin beim Sponsor?

so noch ein Leberwurstbrot und dann ab


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Danke  wollt ihn gerade schon auseinander bauen



Keine so gute Idee 

und sei stolz, dass unser Quasi-Wappentier jetzt Deine Nase ziert 

... erweise Dich seiner würdig


----------



## Arachne (29. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gemäß Wettervorhersage ab Mittag



hört sich gut an!  Bis dahin habe ich sicherlich auch schon mein erstes Frühstück in mir.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> hört sich gut an!  Bis dahin habe ich sicherlich auch schon mein erstes Frühstück in mir.



... und ich das Mittagessen


----------



## Arachne (29. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wie keine Termin beim Sponsor?
> 
> so noch ein Leberwurstbrot und dann ab





Guten Appetit und vergiß das Puddingteilchen dazu nicht! Ach ne, das warst ja gar nicht Du...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Appetit und vergiß das Puddingteilchen dazu nicht! Ach ne, das warst ja gar nicht Du...



Doch, doch das mit den Puddingteilchen bin schon ich, ...

, das heutige Puddingteilchen gab's aber schon zum Frühstück, direkt nach dem Mettbrötchen


----------



## Arachne (29. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Doch, doch das mit den Puddingteilchen bin schon ich, ...
> 
> , das heutige Puddingteilchen gab's aber schon zum Frühstück, direkt nach dem Mettbrötchen



So, jetzt haben wir lange genug drüber geredet. Jetzt meint mein Bauch, er will auch schon was...


----------



## Arachne (29. Februar 2008)

oh, wahltho = mzaskar: identisch???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> oh, wahltho = mzaskar: identisch???



Wie meinen?


----------



## mzaskar (29. Februar 2008)

neee ein Puddingteilchen nach dem Leberwurstbrot verkrafte ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> neee ein Puddingteilchen nach dem Leberwurstbrot verkrafte ich nicht



... und ich mag' lieber Mett- als Leberwurstbrötchen


----------



## mzaskar (29. Februar 2008)

so mach mich mal ab, meine neue Regenjacke testen


----------



## caroka (29. Februar 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> also iiiisch hab heute fast komplett frei... abgesehen von ein paar Stunden Vorbereitung für morgen...
> 
> werde jetzt mal zum Hibike fahren und mir was schickes aussuchen, mit dem ich mich nach der Prüfung belohne *ggg*
> 
> danach zum Lieblingsmetzger.. und das Belohnungssteak holen ;P



Du hast also ein gutes Gefühl.


----------



## mzaskar (29. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> so mach mich mal ab, meine neue Regenjacke testen


 
Dicht


----------



## wartool (29. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Du hast also ein gutes Gefühl.



na klaaar.. sogar schon im Vorfeld  

denke, da kann morgen nix schiefgehen... und ausserdem glaube ich.. das steak wird schon den heutigen Abend nicht überleben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Februar 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> ... und ausserdem glaube ich.. das steak wird schon den heutigen Abend nicht überleben



Das is ja auch die Bestimmung eines Steaks


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das is ja auch die Bestimmung eines Steaks



Apropos: Ich könnte mir zum Abendessen mal wieder 'nen Pfund Tartar und drei Brötchen besorgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Februar 2008)

*SELBSTZITAT, SELBSTZITAT, SELBSTZITAT*


----------



## mzaskar (29. Februar 2008)

finden den Namen der kurzen Streckenlänge lustig

*Monte Generoso Bike Marathon, Mendrisio 01.06.2008*

*Grosse Strecke *
94 km / 3700 hm;

K*leine Strecke*
57 km / 2300 hm

*Mini Strecke*
46 km / 1800 hm

www.montegenerosobikemarathon.ch

_www.ixsclassic.ch_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> finden den Namen der kurzen Streckenlänge lustig


----------



## Arachne (29. Februar 2008)

Da sind sie, da sind sie, da sind sie:


----------



## Arachne (29. Februar 2008)

Und weitere feine Teile:




Suntour Cyclone Zweifach-Umwerfer downpull/downswing




Aero-Trinkflasche mit Halter des Ausstatters, bei dem ich früher viele Stunden verbrachte...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Februar 2008)

Echt stylish


----------



## Arachne (29. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> finden den Namen der kurzen Streckenlänge lustig
> 
> *Monte Generoso Bike Marathon, Mendrisio 01.06.2008*
> 
> ...


----------



## Arachne (29. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wie meinen?



Ich hatte dem mzaskar mit dem Puddingteilchen geantwortet. Du hast aber sofort erkannt, dass eigentlich Du gemeint warst und hast das Puddingteilchen konfisziert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (29. Februar 2008)

Boooah so ne Trinkflasche hatte ich früher auch mal an meinem Rennhobel


----------



## Arachne (29. Februar 2008)

Gude Maggo, da kommt (irgendwann) noch mehr!


----------



## wondermike (29. Februar 2008)

Also ich hatte heute ein Salätchen zu Mittag. Heute Abend gibt es dann noch ein Schlabbersüppchen und ein bisschen Obst. Das Leben ist sooo ungerecht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Also ich hatte heute ein Salätchen zu Mittag. Heute Abend gibt es dann noch ein Schlabbersüppchen und ein bisschen Obst. Das Leben ist sooo ungerecht.



Almut und ich haben haben nach dem letzten Après-Biken bei uns übereinstimmend festgestellt, dass Du wirklich enorm abgenommen hast und Du dadurch erheblich jünger aussiehst


----------



## Maggo (29. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gude Maggo, da kommt (irgendwann) noch mehr!



alleine das logo auf der drinkflasche aber irgendwie geil. haste noch paar klamotten die du posten könntest?


----------



## Arachne (29. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Also ich hatte heute ein Salätchen zu Mittag. Heute Abend gibt es dann noch ein Schlabbersüppchen und ein bisschen Obst. Das Leben ist sooo ungerecht.



Brav konsequent! 

Ich hatte vorhin wohl ein wenig zu viel Chili an die Tomatensoße zu meinen Tortellinis gemacht...


----------



## Arachne (29. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> alleine das logo auf der drinkflasche aber irgendwie geil. haste noch paar klamotten die du posten könntest?



Meine retro-Klamotten (Bekleidung) kennst Du doch schon (fast) alle.


----------



## Maggo (29. Februar 2008)

ja, fast eben. es reicht aber um mir ein bild zu machen und froh zu sein damals auf nem skateboard unterwegs gewesen zu sein und nicht auf dem rennrad!


----------



## Arachne (29. Februar 2008)

Also gut Maggo, nur für Dich:





Wenn Du die unbedingt haben willst, mußt Du Dich aber beeilen. Ich werde die nicht mehr in den Schrank zurück räumen...


----------



## Maggo (29. Februar 2008)

geil ,die zieh ich aber ÜBER meine baggies.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (29. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> geil ,die zieh ich aber ÜBER meine baggies.



paßt locker, so ausgeleiert wie das Lycra schon ist!


----------



## mzaskar (29. Februar 2008)

Ist das ansteckend


----------



## wondermike (29. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Almut und ich haben haben nach dem letzten Après-Biken bei uns übereinstimmend festgestellt, dass Du wirklich enorm abgenommen hast und Du dadurch erheblich jünger aussiehst



Aha. Erzählt das doch bitte mal meiner Waage. Die ist da noch nicht so richtig überzeugt.


----------



## mzaskar (29. Februar 2008)

Wirf die Waage aus dem Fenster und geh nach deinem Gefühl ......


----------



## mzaskar (29. Februar 2008)

@ arachne

kannst du das Bild löschen...jedesmal wenn ich die Seite aufrufen bin ich geblendet und habe Angst das dadurch Augenkebs entsteht


----------



## Arachne (29. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ arachne
> 
> kannst du das Bild löschen...jedesmal wenn ich die Seite aufrufen bin ich geblendet und habe Angst das dadurch Augenkebs entsteht


----------



## Arachne (29. Februar 2008)

Habe in mein Foto-Album "Teile" weitere Bilder von Schaltungen, Umwerfern und Bremsgriffen geladen. Darunter auch diese hübschen Dura Ace-Bremsgriffe von Shimano:


----------



## Maggo (29. Februar 2008)

@gerd: die könnt ich brauchen. falls du dies nicht mehr tust wär geil.


----------



## Arachne (29. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> @gerd: die könnt ich brauchen. falls du dies nicht mehr tust wär geil.



War klar, weiße Griffgummis...     Ich hatte gegen Ende meiner Rennradzeit Dualcontrol-Hebel. Mein Nachtblauer Pinarello-Renner hatte übrigens immer weißes Lenkerband.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (29. Februar 2008)

das war durchaus ernst gemeint. ich hab doch da immer noch den plan mit dem alten renner von meinem vater. der würde eh keine schaltung haben und deshlab wären die teile absolut tauglich.


----------



## Arachne (29. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> das war durchaus ernst gemeint. ich hab doch da immer noch den plan mit dem alten renner von meinem vater. der würde eh keine schaltung haben und deshlab wären die teile absolut tauglich.



ich weiß, wir haben ja schon mal drüber gequatscht. Alte Bremsen hab` ich bestimmt auch noch.


----------



## Maggo (29. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich weiß, wir haben ja schon mal drüber gequatscht.....



sollten wir nochmal tun.


----------



## Friendlyman (29. Februar 2008)

Mal was anderes..
mein Sohn(13) hat mir am Mittwoch gezeigt wie er mit nem Cube HT 4 Stufen runter fahren kann - dann isser 20m gefahren hat gewendet gibt volle Pullee und knallt die 4 Stufen gerade wieder hoch. - so als wäre nix gewesen.
Mir ist vor Schreck bestimmt das Gesicht eingeschlafen.
Habe ihn dann mal gefragt wer ihm das gezeigt hat - darauf hat er geantwortet 2 Stufen würde er immer mit dem Schulrad hochfahren.

Der ängstliche Pappi nicht ohne Stolz
der sich nicht mehr als eine Stufe hochwagt.

Schönes WE

Wolfgang


----------



## Maggo (29. Februar 2008)

tja, so isse die jugend. wenn ich mir überleg was ich zu dieser zeit mit dem rollbrett veranstaltet habe

vier stufen hochfahren iss nun aber echt keine kunst.


----------



## Maggo (29. Februar 2008)

ich bin aber ja auch noch jünger.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (29. Februar 2008)




----------



## Arachne (29. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich bin aber ja auch noch jünger.......



 jünger, als 13?!?


----------



## Maggo (29. Februar 2008)

jünger als wolfgang. und jünger als du.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Februar 2008)

moin 

@ Arachne: wo bleibt das Bike zu dem anderen neuen Kram?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Februar 2008)

je nach dem was für Stufen, gehen auch mehr 
Hier gibts da so ne Treppe  13 oder so Stufen, schön flach, genau richtig zum hochfahren


----------



## Arachne (29. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> jünger als wolfgang. und jünger als du.



Kiddy...


----------



## Arachne (29. Februar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin
> 
> @ Arachne: wo bleibt das Bike zu dem anderen neuen Kram?



Kann`s auch nicht abwarten und mal angerufen. Die haben Mitte nächster Woche geschätzt.   

Schaumermal, eigentlich wollte ich da vielleicht mal wieder in unser südlichstes Bundesland...


----------



## Arachne (29. Februar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> je nach dem was für Stufen, gehen auch mehr
> Hier gibts da so ne Treppe  13 oder so Stufen, schön flach, genau richtig zum hochfahren



Mit ordentlich Schwung geht`s auch nicht so flach hoch...


----------



## Maggo (29. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mit ordentlich Schwung geht`s auch nicht so flach hoch...



remember: ich wars der seinerzeit den treppenhochfahrcontest zu bad kreuznach gegen herrn fux gewonnen habe! ihr seid alle unwürdig.


----------



## Arachne (29. Februar 2008)

Noch zwei Bilder:




Für ihre ersten Klickpedale (PD-7401) mußte Shimano noch Lizenzgebühren an Look für deren schon etabliertes System zahlen.




Campagnolos erste Klickpedale: sauteuer und bleischwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (1. März 2008)

guuude
moin moin

war ja ein nettes naturschauspiel heute morgen


----------



## Arachne (1. März 2008)

Guten Morgen,

ja, hier hat es sogar mal kräftig geblitzt und gedonnert!  Bei euch auch?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. März 2008)

Moin, Moin 

Yepp, war mächtig was los heute Nacht drausen


----------



## mzaskar (1. März 2008)

Aber die Campa sind schöner ....  Und einzig der Style zählt 

Guten Morgen nördlicher Kanton


----------



## wondermike (1. März 2008)

Immerhin scheint es wenigstens ein paar von uns  nicht weggepustet zu haben.


----------



## Arachne (1. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber die Campa sind schöner ....  Und einzig der Style zählt
> 
> Guten Morgen nördlicher Kanton



Das war gerade die Zeit, in der Shimano Campagnolo technisch überholte...


----------



## Arachne (1. März 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Immerhin scheint es wenigstens ein paar von uns  nicht weggepustet zu haben.



Hab` mich einfach noch nicht raus getraut...  gc?


----------



## wondermike (1. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> gc?



Wohl eher nicht. Fällt heute wahrscheinlich sowieso aus. Ich könnte ja mal wieder meine Bude auf Vordermann bringen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. März 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> GC ... Fällt heute wahrscheinlich sowieso aus.



Davon würde ich auch ausgehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (1. März 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wohl eher nicht. Fällt heute wahrscheinlich sowieso aus. Ich könnte ja mal wieder meine Bude auf Vordermann bringen.





wahltho schrieb:


> Davon würde ich auch ausgehen



Die Staufen-CTF ist jedenfalls abgesagt worden...


----------



## Maggo (1. März 2008)

wars denn so schlimm bei euch? in den nachrichten hatten sie ja gesagt es ginge eher in richtung norden.


----------



## wondermike (1. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die Staufen-CTF ist jedenfalls abgesagt worden...



Schade, die hätten ja schonmal anfangen können, die umgestürtzten Bäume wegzuräumen.


----------



## wondermike (1. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> wars denn so schlimm bei euch? in den nachrichten hatten sie ja gesagt es ginge eher in richtung norden.



Die Unwetterwarnung galt für ganz Deutschland. Im Endeffekt ist es ja dann alles nicht so schlimm gewesen. Aber das weiß man halt immer erst hinterher.


----------



## Maggo (1. März 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Schade, die hätten ja schonmal anfangen können, die umgestürtzten Bäume wegzuräumen.



auf den wabs können die meinetwegwen eh liegen bleiben.


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. März 2008)

hier ist immernoch ein wind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (1. März 2008)

Einen guten Tag zusammen. 

Da man heute wohl auf den Wegen das ein oder andere spontane Hindernis finden wird, bin ich dazu übergegangen, einige Langzeithindernisse in meiner Wohnung von recht nach links und zurück zu räumen.

Hätte da was günstig abzugeben, auch wenn der Winter quasi vorbei ist:

Satz *Schwalbe Ice Spiker* Drahtreifen 2,1x26 (Neupreis Hibike 69,90 )
*ungefahren* VB 50

Falls jemand Interesse hat oder seinem aktuellen Satz doch schon der ein oder andere Spike zuviel fehlt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> wars denn so schlimm bei euch? in den nachrichten hatten sie ja gesagt es ginge eher in richtung norden.



Ich hab' es nicht als so schlimm empfunden, wie den Orkan im letzten Jahr...

...so Veranstaltungen wie die Staufen CTF (oder auch GC) ist aber nach so einem Sturm allein schon aus Sicherheitsgründen abzugsagen. Es kann noch genug angeknackstes Gehölz in den Bäumen hängen, was sich dann bei wesentlich weniger starken Böen dann plötzlich löst...

... Almut hat gestern von einer Kundin im Fitness Studio erfahren, die nach dem letzten Sturm beim Walking einen massiven Ast auf den Kopf bekommen hat, Folge: Schädelbasisbruch


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' es nicht als so schlimm empfunden, wie den Orkan im letzten Jahr...
> 
> ...so Veranstaltungen wie die Staufen CTF (oder auch GC) ist aber nach so einem Sturm allein schon aus Sicherheitsgründen abzugsagen. Es kann noch genug angeknackstes Gehölz in den Bäumen hängen, was sich dann bei wesentlich weniger starken Böen dann plötzlich löst...
> 
> ... Almut hat gestern von einer Kundin im Fitness Studio erfahren, die nach dem letzten Sturm beim Walking einen massiven Ast auf den Kopf bekommen hat, Folge: *Schädelbasisbruch*




autsch


----------



## Arachne (1. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Almut hat gestern von einer Kundin im Fitness Studio erfahren, die nach dem letzten Sturm beim Walking einen massiven Ast auf den Kopf bekommen hat, Folge: Schädelbasisbruch



Schön, dass wir Helme tragen... 

In Kriftel hat es am Schwarzbach wohl auch einen Baum umgelegt.

In der Sonne ist es draußen wunderbar warm!  Selbst der Wind, der immer noch kräftig böig bläst, ist noch nicht so kühl.


----------



## Arachne (1. März 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> ...
> Satz *Schwalbe Ice Spiker* Drahtreifen 2,1x26 (Neupreis Hibike 69,90 )
> *ungefahren* VB 50
> ...



Ich hab` meinen Satz Spikereifen mittlerweile den zweiten Winter ungenutzt im Keller stehen...


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hab` meinen Satz Spikereifen mittlerweile den zweiten Winter ungenutzt im Keller stehen...



wer braucht schon spikereifen


----------



## Arachne (1. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wer braucht schon spikereifen



Seitdem ich die habe, habe ich mich nicht auf Eis hingelegt.  Da ich aber auf das Fahren angewiesen bin und sie theoretisch nötig sein könnten, bin ich froh dass ich sie habe!


----------



## Arachne (1. März 2008)

Ist das Forum bei euch heute auch so lahm???


----------



## Maggo (1. März 2008)

nö, läuft ziemlich gut.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wer braucht schon spikereifen



Ich 

... und ich bin diesen Winter schon mehrfach heilfroh gewesen, sie zu haben 

Ich bin in Sachen Spike-Reifen aber ausreichend versorgt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (1. März 2008)

Hi, 

was für ein Tag. Eigentlich hätte ich heute Schule gehabt. Aber nachdem hier morgens der Strom ausgefallen war und der Sturm die Kräne in der Nähe etwas schwanken lies, beschloss ich zu Hause  bei den Kindern zu bleiben. Um 8:00 Uhr schien der Spuk vorbei und ich ins Auto, um nicht wieder den Unterricht zu verpassen. Da kam im Radio die Meldung, dass der Sturm jetzt nach Hessen kommt. Also wieder kehrt zu den Kindern.  Um 10:00 schien dann die Sonne und ich war tierisch gefrustet. 
Es hätte ein so wundervoller Tag werden können.  

Wie sieht es in den Wäldern aus? War schon jemand unterwegs?
Ich denk mal nicht.


----------



## Lucafabian (1. März 2008)

war irgendwie ein komischer tag


schaut euch mal die bergaufbiker  an 


EDIT:  der is auch klasse


----------



## wondermike (1. März 2008)

Ich war heute mal wieder so richtig faul. Ab und zu ist das ja auch mal ganz nett. Ich hoffe aber, dass ich morgen wieder ein Ründchen fahren kann.


----------



## mzaskar (1. März 2008)

Bergauf ist schööööööönnnnnnnnn


----------



## Lucafabian (1. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bergauf ist schööööööönnnnnnnnn



bergab ist schööööööööööööööööööööönnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## mzaskar (1. März 2008)

jaja du schon wieder  am besten noch mit Treppen und all so einem Zeugs


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. März 2008)

moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. März 2008)

guuude
sooo was mach ich mir denn mal zu essen?
fertig Pizza, fertig lasagne, tütensuppe, fertig reis mit irgentwas drin pfanne???
was nehm ich nur ?


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. März 2008)

ok...
dann doch die Pizzabaguetts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (1. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ok...
> dann doch die Pizzabaguetts



ich hab hier auch nur so ne sheiße. was bin ich froh wenn ich wieder daheim am herd stehn darf.


----------



## wondermike (1. März 2008)

Bei mir gab's heute Spaghetti Carbonara mit Sauce aus der Packung. Nicht empfehlenswert. 

Aber wenigstens die Spaghetti hab ich selber gekocht.


----------



## Arachne (1. März 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Bei mir gab's heute Spaghetti Carbonara mit Sauce aus der Packung. Nicht empfehlenswert.
> 
> Aber wenigstens die Spaghetti hab ich selber gekocht.



Hey, klasse!  Sowas kannst  Du?!


----------



## Arachne (1. März 2008)

Ich war mal kurz draußen: Gerade aus der Tür in den Wald, vorsichtig begutachtend in meinen kurz-Downhilltrail eingebogen und kurz vor dessen Ende einen unterarmdicken Ast in ca. 30cm Höhe entdecken müssen. Mit meinen immer noch aufgezogenen Semislicks war da nicht an Anhalten zu denken. Zumal auch wieder alles glitschig naß ist. Ich also Augen fest zugekniffen, Luft angehalten und Gewicht nach hinten. KRACH - KNACKS - der Ast war zum Glück morsch... 

Bin dann zum Albert, weiter zur Gundel, den Gundeltrail noch rauf und das Ende vom Gimbitrail zum Gimbi wieder runter. Größere Hindernisse habe ich keine mehr vorgefunden. Die waren aber auch fleißig am Wegräumen:




Auf allen Wegen waren jedoch Äste bis zu Armstärke.


----------



## Arachne (1. März 2008)

Gerade auf dem Albert, sah es so aus:




Wenige Meter weiter, so:


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. März 2008)

will gar nicht wissen wie meine haustrails ausehn 
und schon gar nicht unser,,Felsenmeer,,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. März 2008)

Leutz das kommt doch fast jedes Jahr mindestens einmal vor. Ein paar Wochen und das Gröbste ist weggeräumt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich war mal kurz draußen



Wie ich lese, bist Du auch gut wieder nach Hause gekommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. März 2008)

Gn8 @All


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. März 2008)

eine gute Nacht wünsch ich


----------



## wissefux (2. März 2008)

moin ! bin wieder da. 1 woche urlaub ist schon wieder weg  

gabs was wichtiges auf den letzten 10 seiten   

glückwunsch auf jeden fall dem k-fragen-löser. bin grad aber zu faul nachzuschauen, wer das rennen gemacht hat ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. März 2008)

Moin Fux,

ich hoffe Du hattest einen schönen Urlaub 

Auf den letzten Seiten gab es natürlich nichts Wichtiges - Übliche Plauscherei eben 

... ausser, dass ich die 2K-Frage gelöst habe


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2008)

Morgen, 

noch sind die Straßen trocken...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> noch sind die Straßen trocken...



In fbh regnet es schon lange...


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> In fbh regnet es schon lange...



Hier ist es mittlerweile ein ganz feiner Nieselregen, fast schon nebelartig.


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin ! bin wieder da. 1 woche urlaub ist schon wieder weg
> 
> gabs was wichtiges auf den letzten 10 seiten
> 
> glückwunsch auf jeden fall dem k-fragen-löser. bin grad aber zu faul nachzuschauen, wer das rennen gemacht hat ...



Wir haben beschlossen, dass Du Dir endlich einen Fullface kaufen mußt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (2. März 2008)

Gude wondermike, kannst Du mir gerade mal helfen meinen Wagen aus der Parklücke heraus zu schieben?!


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hier ist es mittlerweile ein ganz feiner Nieselregen, fast schon nebelartig.



morgen
also jetzt im augenblick scheint hier die Sonne


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> morgen
> also jetzt im augenblick scheint hier die Sonne



Hier auch; meine Nachbarin meinte schon, wie im April...


----------



## wissefux (2. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wir haben beschlossen, dass Du Dir endlich einen Fullface kaufen mußt!



ah ja, und warum bitte grade ich


----------



## wondermike (2. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gude wondermike, kannst Du mir gerade mal helfen meinen Wagen aus der Parklücke heraus zu schieben?!



Wat? Wie? Wo?  

Da müsste ich mich womöglich noch vom Sofa runterbewegen?


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. März 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wat? Wie? Wo?
> 
> Da müsste ich mich womöglich noch vom Sofa runterbewegen?



gibt punkte


----------



## wondermike (2. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ah ja, und warum bitte grade ich



Genau. So hässlich isser doch  nu' auch wieder nicht...


----------



## wondermike (2. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> gibt punkte



Will Dir ja auch nochmal 'ne Chance geben.


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. März 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Will Dir ja auch nochmal 'ne Chance geben.



das find ich aber nett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. März 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Genau. So hässlich isser doch  nu' auch wieder nicht...



danke


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. März 2008)

moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. März 2008)

Ich weiß gar net was ihr euch bei mir immer so anstellt 
-klick-


----------



## Maggo (2. März 2008)

könnt ich auch wenn ich bessere bremsen hätte.


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar net was ihr euch bei mir immer so anstellt
> -klick-



Sch....  ...


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wat? Wie? Wo?
> 
> Da müsste ich mich womöglich noch vom Sofa runterbewegen?



Bin`s los...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (2. März 2008)

Das ist ein Teil meines "Hausdownhilltrails":




Heute war es schon etwas trockener als gestern. Es lagen auch noch etwas weniger Äste im Weg herum.


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ah ja, und warum bitte grade ich



Ne, ne, es ging ganz allgemein um neue Helme und ob dann gleich ein FR-, oder ff-Helm.


----------



## Maggo (2. März 2008)

feierabend! ich vermiss euch......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. März 2008)

N'abend zusammen und zugleich GN8


----------



## wondermike (2. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> feierabend! ich vermiss euch......



Wie jetzt schon Feierabend?  

Morgen geht's ja dann richtig los. Ich will ja mal schwer hoffen, dass Du das auch alles ordentlich gemacht hast.


----------



## Maggo (2. März 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wie jetzt schon Feierabend?
> 
> Morgen geht's ja dann richtig los. Ich will ja mal schwer hoffen, dass Du das auch alles ordentlich gemacht hast.



ich könnt ja jetzt was erzählen..............darf ich aber nicht.   ansich hab ich alles unter kontrolle, sind immerhin 150 aufträge, zwei drei davon sind allerdings echt schlimm.   iss mir aber egal, nächste woche wieder ffm dann nochmal ein kurzes gastspiel hier zum abbau und dann will ich mit meinem fahrrad treppen und so runterfahren. ich hab hier im office echt krassen bewegungsmangel.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> feierabend! ich vermiss euch......



Wir Dich auch


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich könnt ja jetzt was erzählen..............darf ich aber nicht.   ansich hab ich alles unter kontrolle, sind immerhin 150 aufträge, zwei drei davon sind allerdings echt schlimm.   iss mir aber egal, nächste woche wieder ffm dann nochmal ein kurzes gastspiel hier zum abbau und dann will ich mit meinem fahrrad treppen und so runterfahren. ich hab hier im office echt krassen bewegungsmangel.



ich will mein neues Rad!  

Hab` heut` die neuen Klamotten getragen!   Sind schon super cool!!  

EDIT: Was ich nochmal sagen wollte: Geht vorüber, wird wieder besser!


----------



## saharadesertfox (2. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich will mein neues Rad!
> 
> Hab` heut` die neuen Klamotten getragen!   Sind schon super cool!!
> 
> EDIT: Was ich nochmal sagen wollte: Geht vorüber, wird wieder besser!



Hi,

ich habe mein neues Rad, endlich mal was Schnelles zur Abwechselung. Damit heute eine grosse Taunustour mit bikeorama gedreht. 67km - 1800hm in 4:15 Netto-Fahrtzeit. Nicht nur die WABs.


----------



## mzaskar (3. März 2008)

Guten Morgen Kinners, heute ist es noch mal warm und windig, ab Morgen gibt es wieder Schnee bis in die Niederungen und dazu die passenden Temperaturen ..... Man hat sich ja gerade an die Wärme gewöhnt  

Gestern eine schöne Schneeschuhtour auf eine Alphütte mit lecker Bergnahrung gemacht, Quasi die Entdeckung der Langsamkeit, gegenüber dem sonst schnelleren mit dem Lift hoch und mit dem Brett runter brettern 

Wünsche allen einen schönen und positiven Start in die Woche

Gruss aus dem Süden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (3. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hier auch; meine Nachbarin meinte schon, wie im April...


"Nachbarin" geht Dir ja oft über die Lippen zur Zeit. 



wondermike schrieb:


> Genau. So hässlich isser doch  nu' auch wieder nicht...


 



saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe mein neues Rad..........


Mach mal ein Bild vom Bike. Wir sehen uns ja kaum noch.


----------



## caroka (3. März 2008)

Moin moin,

wieder ganz vergessen.


----------



## Arachne (3. März 2008)

Morsche,

@caroka: klar, die wohnt hier ja auch in der Nähe.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2008)

Moin, Moin


----------



## caroka (3. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morsche,
> 
> @caroka: klar, die wohnt hier ja auch in der Nähe.



    
Tschuldigung......bin nur eifersüchtig.


----------



## mzaskar (3. März 2008)

wenn das nicht ein Schnäppchen ist ..... wohl gemerkt es sind CHF ....


----------



## mzaskar (3. März 2008)

nichts für schwache Nerven

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=ddb_1204404185

hier der Artikel dazu

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,538894,00.html


----------



## Breezler (3. März 2008)

Moin zusammen


----------



## Maggo (3. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wenn das nicht ein Schnäppchen ist ..... wohl gemerkt es sind CHF ....



sind roundabout 750 doppelmark???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (3. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Tschuldigung......bin nur eifersüchtig.



  ja, ja, Du läßt uns Jungs hier wirklich nicht viel Spielraum!!!  

Bei meiner gestrigen Tour...


----------



## Arachne (3. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> nichts für schwache Nerven
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=ddb_1204404185
> 
> ...



Hatte ich in den Nachrichten gehört.  Schluck...


----------



## mzaskar (3. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> sind roundabout 750 doppelmark???


 
juup für Utegra ....... brauch leider keinen Renner


----------



## mzaskar (3. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hatte ich in den Nachrichten gehört.  Schluck...


 
Kann man nur sagen, geschüttelt *und* gerührt .... 

Thanks god I was not in this plane


----------



## Arachne (3. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kann man nur sagen, geschüttelt *und* gerührt ....
> 
> Thanks god I was not in this plane



Achterbahnfeeling gratis dazu...


----------



## mzaskar (3. März 2008)

wann wolltest du noch in den sueden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Moin zusammen



Hi Breezler, was macht die Kauleiste?


----------



## Arachne (3. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wann wolltest du noch in den sueden?



in der Woche vor Ostern.


----------



## mzaskar (3. März 2008)

wann Mittwochs schon? Kommt der Peter mit ???? muss ichnoch das Zelt im Hof aufbauen


----------



## Arachne (3. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wann Mittwochs schon? Kommt der Peter mit ???? muss ichnoch das Zelt im Hof aufbauen



Ja, ja, hoffentlich nicht. Wäre Mittwoch schlecht?

Irgendwie war ich gedanklich schon zwei Wochen weiter...


----------



## Breezler (3. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hi Breezler, was macht die Kauleiste?



Soweit nicht schlecht, heut kommen die Fäden raus, dann wirds hoffentlich auch nicht mehr so weh tun.
Konnts heut net lassen, und bin zumindest schonmal langsam zur A***** geradelt.


----------



## mzaskar (3. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, ja, hoffentlich nicht. Wäre Mittwoch schlecht?
> 
> Irgendwie war ich gedanklich schon zwei Wochen weiter...


 
nöö muss es nur wissen tun, damit ich das Lager bereiten kann... du weisst 

Den Balkon mit Heu ausstatten und einen Leckstein in die Ecke hängen ..... 

Also nochmal zum mitschreiben. Du und Peter kommt Mittwoch irgendwann .... Bewaffnet mit den Rädern und so. Denke mal ihr wollt nich kuscheln Also bräuchte einer einen Schlafsack oder Bettzeugs (Decke) Hadtücher wären auch nicht schlecht 

Ansonsten bin ich halt am Mittwoch und Donnerstag bei meinem Sponsot tätig. Hätte jedoch grundsätzlich fr, sa, so und Mo frei. Sollte es wieder viel schnee geben, kann es jedoch vorkommen, dass ich mich in die weisse Pracht stürze ....
Sollte jedoch kein Problem sein.


----------



## mzaskar (3. März 2008)

sieht wohl zu Wochenmitte nach Spikes aus 

http://www.20min.ch/news/wetter/story/17311544


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sieht wohl zu Wochenmitte nach Spikes aus




Yepp, soll auch bei uns erstmal wieder frostig werden


----------



## mzaskar (3. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, ja, hoffentlich nicht. Wäre Mittwoch schlecht?
> 
> Irgendwie war ich gedanklich schon zwei Wochen weiter...


 
so hast du ja noch eine Chance auf deine neue Möhre


----------



## Arachne (3. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sieht wohl zu Wochenmitte nach Spikes aus
> 
> http://www.20min.ch/news/wetter/story/17311544





wahltho schrieb:


> Yepp, soll auch bei uns erstmal wieder frostig werden



ok,  aber in der Woche vor Ostern dann bitte >=15°, trocken, Sonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (3. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> so hast du ja noch eine Chance auf deine neue Möhre



   ...und die Klamotten dazu, falls ich es noch nicht erwähnte...


----------



## Arachne (3. März 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Soweit nicht schlecht, heut kommen die Fäden raus, dann wirds hoffentlich auch nicht mehr so weh tun.
> Konnts heut net lassen, und bin zumindest schonmal langsam zur A***** geradelt.



Super!


----------



## Arachne (3. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> nöö muss es nur wissen tun, damit ich das Lager bereiten kann... du weisst
> 
> Den Balkon mit Heu ausstatten und einen Leckstein in die Ecke hängen .....
> 
> ...



 kann ich bitte einen eigenen Leckstein bekommen? 

Mittwoch und Donnerstag holen wir Dich dann von der A***** ab und machen jeweils die von Dir vorgeschlagene dreifache Albis-Tour  und Freitag dann die Many-Hill-Show!    

Spätestens Samstag Morgen geht es wieder zurück (Ostern).


----------



## Arachne (3. März 2008)

canyon ist gerade umgezogen    alles ein wenig liegengeblieben    sollte aber morgen, oder übermorgen raus gehen!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. März 2008)

moin - und weg
weiß jemand wo ich mich mal bewerben könnte?


----------



## Maggo (3. März 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin - und weg
> weiß jemand wo ich mich mal bewerben könnte?



wir suchen wohl nen lageristen.


----------



## Lucafabian (3. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> wir suchen wohl nen lageristen.



wenn der gut bezahlt ist und ich mit dir zusammenarbeiten kann, nehm ich den job


----------



## Maggo (3. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wenn der gut bezahlt ist und ich mit dir zusammena***** kann, nehm ich den job


erstes nein, zweites würde ich irgendwie hinkriegen.


----------



## Lucafabian (3. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> erstes nein, zweites würde ich irgendwie hinkriegen.



mmmhh, erstens wär schon nicht unwichtig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (3. März 2008)

ich weiß, machs wie ich und hab spaß an der a**** und nimm dafür etwas weniger kohle in kauf. du wärst im übrigen nur drei,5 minuten von der hohemark entfernt.


----------



## Lucafabian (3. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich weiß, machs wie ich und hab spaß an der a**** und nimm dafür etwas weniger kohle in kauf. du wärst im übrigen nur drei,5 minuten von der hohemark entfernt.



noch weiniger  


brauchst du nicht vielleicht auch nen neuen vorgesetzten, das wär doch auch was für mich


----------



## Maggo (3. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> noch weiniger
> 
> 
> brauchst du nicht vielleicht auch nen neuen vorgesetzten, das wär doch auch was für mich



i wanna be your drill instructor........ nene, ohne mich. ausserdem hättest du keinen spaß mit mir als angestelltem.


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. März 2008)

moin
hab ne neue sportart für mich entdeckt 
Kugelstoßen


----------



## Arachne (3. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin
> hab ne neue sportart für mich entdeckt
> Kugelstoßen



und wo stößt Du Deine Wampe hin?


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> und wo stößt Du Deine Wampe hin?



na danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (3. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> na danke



na jetzt sei nicht gleich beleidigt!  Habt ihr beim Schulsport Kugeln gestoßen?


----------



## caroka (3. März 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin - und weg
> weiß jemand wo ich mich mal bewerben könnte?


Nur ein Job neben der Lehre? Als Metallfacharbeiter dürfte es im Moment kein Problem sein.


----------



## wartool (3. März 2008)

naja.. bei Zeitarbeitsfirmen kommst de da unter.. aber sonst... schwer würde ich mal schätzen...


----------



## Maggo (3. März 2008)

wasn jetzzz hiäää? tastatur abgestöpselt?


----------



## Lucafabian (3. März 2008)

nööööööööööööööööööö


----------



## wondermike (3. März 2008)

Alle warten drauf, dass jemand was interessantes schreibt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2008)

N'abend Leute, alles im grünen Bereich?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Nur ein Job neben der Lehre? Als Metallfacharbeiter dürfte es im Moment kein Problem sein.



Neben der Lehre hab ich genug zu tun 

Ich meine nach meiner Vorgezogenen Abschlussprüfung ende Mai/mitte Juni... alle drillen einen drauf gut zu sein damit man die Prüfung vorziehen kann und für was? Damit man dann n halbes Jahr früher auf der Strasse sitzt 
Das soll einer verstehen...bei uns nehmen sie wohl keinen, bzw nicht im Beruf (sondern als Bandarbeiter, heißt dann Dreierschicht und Kartons in ne Maschine einlegen für 2 Gehaltsstufen niedriger)
Naja, gibt ja einige Jobbörsen im Netz...da werd ich mich dann wohl mal umschauen.


----------



## Maggo (3. März 2008)

mach ja hin, es wird zeit.*miterhobenemfingerdasteh* nicht dass du am ende mal in ner firma wie ich landest. da isses vorbei mit lustisch.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. März 2008)

Ich weiß eigentlich nur das ich nicht in ne Zeitarbeitsfirma will, nicht ins Ausland will, keine Dreierschicht (womöglich noch als Ganzzeitbereitschaft wie sies bei uns jetzt abziehen ) arbeiten will und genug (angemessen ist ja eher nicht so ganz richtig) verdienen will. Ich weiß, schwierig sowas zu bedienen  Aber ich will halt arbeiten um zu leben, nicht umgekehrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> mach ja hin, es wird zeit.*miterhobenemfingerdasteh* nicht dass du am ende mal in ner firma wie ich landest. da isses vorbei mit lustisch.



Die ham ums ja heut erst gesagt wie bescheiden es um unsere Übernahme steht  und da soll man sich dann noch in Ruhe auf die Prüfung vorbereiten


----------



## wondermike (3. März 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich meine nach meiner Vorgezogenen Abschlussprüfung ende Mai/mitte Juni... alle drillen einen drauf gut zu sein damit man die Prüfung vorziehen kann und für was? Damit man dann n halbes Jahr früher auf der Strasse sitzt



Ich denke, zur Zeit hast Du als Facharbeiter gute Chancen auf dem Arbeitsmarkt. Wichtig ist natürlich, sich frühzeitig zu kümmern und sich schon vorher zu bewerben. Erstens sitzt man dann nicht auf der Straße und außerdem kommt Eigentinitiative immer gut an.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. März 2008)

Muss ich morgen mal schauen ob sich im Netz schon was finden lässt, jetzt gehe ich erst mal schlafen. Gute Nacht


----------



## caroka (3. März 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Die ham ums ja heut erst gesagt wie bescheiden es um unsere Übernahme steht  und da soll man sich dann noch in Ruhe auf die Prüfung vorbereiten



Locker bleiben! 
Arbeit findest Du auf jeden Fall mit Gesellenbrief. Wenn Du dich rechtzeitig kümmerst, wirst Du Dir ein Schmankerl raussuchen können.


----------



## wissefux (3. März 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Alle warten drauf, dass jemand was interessantes schreibt...



ok, überredet : *"was interessantes"*  

gn8


----------



## Arachne (3. März 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...Aber ich will halt arbeiten um zu leben, nicht umgekehrt



Mir kam`s auch schon umgekehrt vor... 

Ich würde es auch halten, wie es hier im Moment rausklingt. D.h., möglichst bald (ab jetzt) massiv kümmern.  Und weder vom eigenen Ausbildungs-Betrieb, noch späteren eventuellen Absagen zu sehr frusten lassen.


----------



## Arachne (3. März 2008)

Brrrrrrrrr..... hat heute Abend schon deutlich abgekühlt. Der Wind bläst weiterhin aus W, hat zu heute Morgen aber nachgelassen.


----------



## mzaskar (3. März 2008)

Schüttel, frier 

Hoi Grazy, Ausland ist gar nicht so schlecht 

In welchem Bereich suchst du eigentlich? Denke mal die Aussage es gibt Arbeit ist nicht falsch, jedoch musst du damit rechnen diese nicht gerade vor der Haustüre zu finden ..... drücke dir die Daumen


----------



## mzaskar (3. März 2008)

Gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (3. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ok, überredet : *"was interessantes"*
> 
> gn8



Wurde aber auch Zeit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Brrrrrrrrr..... hat heute Abend schon deutlich abgekühlt.



Ist wie vohergesagt ziemlich frisch geworden da draussen...

... GN8 @All


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Locker bleiben!
> Arbeit findest Du auf jeden Fall mit Gesellenbrief. Wenn Du dich rechtzeitig kümmerst, wirst Du Dir ein Schmankerl raussuchen können.



 Sehe ich genauso - Wird schon klappen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2008)

... so und jetzt endgültig GN8


----------



## wissefux (4. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist wie vohergesagt ziemlich frisch geworden da draussen...



so ist es. aber wenigstens war es trocken, nur ein paar verirrte schneeflöckchen kreuzten meinen weg ...


----------



## Maggo (4. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> so ist es. aber wenigstens war es trocken, nur ein paar verirrte schneeflöckchen kreuzten meinen weg ...



hoffentlich bleibt das so, ich will heut nachmittag heim!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. März 2008)

Moin, moin


----------



## mzaskar (4. März 2008)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> so ist es. aber wenigstens war es trocken, nur ein paar verirrte schneeflöckchen kreuzten meinen weg ...



 Ist nach einer ersten Sondierung anscheinend auch nicht so kalt draussen, wie ich ob der Wettervorhersage erwartet hätte...


----------



## caroka (4. März 2008)

Moin moin,

..
Ich selbst hatte auch schon das Vergnügen mit Arcor. Mein Eindruck: Sehr gut geschulter, aggressiv vorgehende Verkäufer/Drücker.


----------



## wondermike (4. März 2008)

So eine Schweinerei. Heutzutage ist man doch echt nur noch von Gangstern umgeben. Ich würde mal die Telekomiker drauf hinweisen, dass es sich bei Deiner Oma um einen Notfall handelt. Vielleicht kriegen sie es ja dann schneller geregelt.


----------



## Arachne (4. März 2008)

Guten Morgen,

es schneit ein ganz klein wenig.


----------



## Arachne (4. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> ..._telefon geht nicht_...


Wie doof!!


----------



## Breezler (4. März 2008)

Moin Moin, 

bei Abfahrt heute morgen hats geschneit. Und das nicht zu knapp


----------



## mzaskar (4. März 2008)

deleted


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist nach einer ersten Sondierung anscheinend auch nicht so kalt draussen, wie ich ob der Wettervorhersage erwartet hätte...



Ich muss mich fett selbst zitierend selbst korrigieren, gerade als ich los bin, fing es leicht an zu schneien und es bläst ein ziemlich strammer, kalter Wind aus östlichen Richtungen....

... empfundenerweise war das heute eine der unangenehmerern Fahrten nach FFM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (4. März 2008)

Die Spinnen die Schweizer ...

Also ich heute wegen ansage von Glätte und Schneefall bis in die Täler, die Winterklamotte an, das bespikte Rad aus der Garage gezerrt und auf den Weg gemacht. Wie ich dann so pfeifend und in der Gegend rumguckend durch den Wald radele (ja man nimmt sich Zeit, ist ja auch Winterpokal  ) kommt aufeinmal ein 28" Radler in gelber Jacke und kurzen Hosen vorbei ..... Bin fasst in die Sihl geplumps und der Mund steht immer noch ungläubig offen .....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> der Hausnotruf meiner Oma funktioniert nicht.
> Arcor hat Ihr tel. Internet/Telefon? verkauft. Sie weiß natürlich nicht, dass sie überhaupt irgentwas gekauft hat. Sie ist 88. Meine Tante stornierte den angeblichen Kauf. Ich selbst war bei meiner Oma und am Telefon als Arcor nochmal anrief, um sicherzugehen, dass der Auftrag wirklich storniert werden soll. Ich bejate dies. Kein Hinweis darauf, dass dann die Telefonleitung zum vereinbarten Termin tot ist, da ja Arcor nicht darf und die Telekom abschalten muss. Jetzt warten wir auf ein Formular der Telekom, damit die Telekom Omas Anschluss wieder schalten darf.
> ...





Der Anschluss der Mutter meines Kollegen und Freundes Stefan war trotz anwaltlicher Hilfe etc. ca. sechs Wochen lahmgelegt, weil sie einem Drücker aus der Telekommunikationsbranche auf den Leim gegangen ist...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> der Hausnotruf meiner Oma funktioniert nicht. .



Noch ein Tipp: Besorg' Deiner Oma ein Handy mit 'ner Prepaid-Karte, das kostet im im Zweifelsfall wirklich nicht die Welt und programmier' auf der Tastatur eine Rufnummer, z.b. Deine Handynummer ein, die die im Notfall anrufen soll...


----------



## wondermike (4. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Noch ein Tipp: Besorg' Deiner Oma ein Handy mit 'ner Prepaid-Karte, das kostet im im Zweifelsfall wirklich nicht die Welt und programmier' auf der Tastatur eine Rufnummer, z.b. Deine Handynummer ein, die die im Notfall anrufen soll...



Vorausgesetzt die Oma denkt dran, das Ding regelmäßig aufzuladen.


----------



## Breezler (4. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Noch ein Tipp: Besorg' Deiner Oma ein Handy mit 'ner Prepaid-Karte, das kostet im im Zweifelsfall wirklich nicht die Welt und programmier' auf der Tastatur eine Rufnummer, z.b. Deine Handynummer ein, die die im Notfall anrufen soll...



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gibt bei E-Plus sogar spezielle Handys dafür mit größerem Display und größeren Tasten. Macht schon Sinn. Man kann die auch so einstellen, dass egal bei welchem Tastendruck eine bestimmte Nummer gewählt wird.



wondermike schrieb:


> Vorausgesetzt die Oma denkt dran, das Ding regelmäßig aufzuladen.



Das ist dann wieder die Enkelin gefragt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. März 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Man kann die auch so einstellen, dass egal bei welchem Tastendruck eine bestimmte Nummer gewählt wird.



 Genau das meinte ich, bei den heutigen Standby-Zeiten halten dich ja auch lange


----------



## Arachne (4. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die Spinnen die Schweizer ...
> 
> Also ich heute wegen ansage von Glätte und Schneefall bis in die Täler, die Winterklamotte an, das bespikte Rad aus der Garage gezerrt und auf den Weg gemacht. Wie ich dann so pfeifend und in der Gegend rumguckend durch den Wald radele (ja man nimmt sich Zeit, ist ja auch Winterpokal  ) kommt aufeinmal ein 28" Radler in gelber Jacke und kurzen Hosen vorbei ..... Bin fasst in die Sihl geplumps und der Mund steht immer noch ungläubig offen .....


----------



## Arachne (4. März 2008)

Der Wind hat tatsächlich gedreht und bläst aus NO. Kalt war mir nicht, hatte den Wind ja im Rücken.  Die Übergangshandschuhe genügten (zum Rest...). Richtung WI wurde es immer nasser. Ab Kastel wurde es dann so naß, dass ich für die letzten Kilometer doch noch anhielt und die kurze Regenhose überstreifte. Und die Nässe war dann schon unangenehm. Das Schneien in Hofheim ging ab Kastel in Regnen über. Mittlerweile schneit es hier jedoch auch.


----------



## mzaskar (4. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau das meinte ich, bei den heutigen Standby-Zeiten halten dich ja auch lange


 
Hatten wir auch mal angedacht, jedoch ist bei meinen Eltern der Empfang recht schlecht bis nicht vorhanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (4. März 2008)

Bei allem Ärger über die Telefonsituation freut sich die Oma über den *persönlichen Besuch* sicher sehr


----------



## Breezler (4. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hatten wir auch mal angedacht, jedoch ist bei meinen Eltern der Empfang recht schlecht bis nicht vorhanden



Das gibts wohl auch als Funk-Geräte.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. März 2008)

Kennt Ihr den hier schon? 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ysT6kTUQBuw


----------



## Arachne (4. März 2008)

@caroka: Falls das Seniorenhandy Thema werden sollte: Infos


----------



## mzaskar (4. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> @caroka: Falls das Seniorenhandy Thema werden sollte: Infos


 
endlich ein Handy das auch ich verstehe ..... habe mich eh schon die ganze Zeit gefragt, warum ich soviele Tasten an meinem Natel habe


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. März 2008)

moin!

hier liegt Schnee 

@ caro: ja das mit den Telefonleuten ist manchmal schon hammerhart 

wo wir schon grad dabei sind, ab 08.03. bin ich für unbestimmte Zeit off - da wechseln wir wieder zur Telekom zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (4. März 2008)

Hier nicht


----------



## Arachne (4. März 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...
> wo wir schon grad dabei sind, ab 08.03. bin ich für unbestimmte Zeit off - da wechseln wir wieder zur Telekom zurück



Gerade stolz im neuen Zimmer online und nun ins Off...


----------



## Arachne (4. März 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> hier liegt Schnee
> ...





mzaskar schrieb:


> Hier nicht



Hier auch nicht. Draußen ist aber alles naß. Obwohl es gerade eben nicht zu regnen scheint.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. März 2008)

Hier auch nicht. Hier hat es schon vor einiger Zeit aufgehört zu regnen und der Boden trocknet ab.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gerade stolz im neuen Zimmer online und nun ins Off...



werd ich wohl öfter mal beim iggi vorbeischaun


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. März 2008)

wo wir grad den iggi erwähnten, ich glaube ich an seiner Stelle würde hier zuschlagen und mit mir dann den LRS tauschen


----------



## wondermike (4. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> @caroka: Falls das Seniorenhandy Thema werden sollte: Infos



Meinst Du echt, dass das für die Caro schon ein Thema ist?


----------



## caroka (4. März 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Meinst Du echt, dass das für die Caro schon ein Thema ist?



Mike, komm Du mir nochmal vor die Räder.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. März 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> werd ich wohl öfter mal beim iggi vorbeischaun



Gresi: Die Stimme aus dem Off


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Mike, komm Du mir nochmal vor die Räder.



Vor oder unter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (4. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vor oder unter?



Ich nehme mal an, sie meint in dieser Reihenfolge!


----------



## Arachne (4. März 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> werd ich wohl öfter mal beim iggi vorbeischaun


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, sie meint in dieser Reihenfolge!




Ulala - Das könnte man jetzt aber wieder missverstehen


----------



## Arachne (4. März 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wo wir grad den iggi erwähnten, ich glaube ich an seiner Stelle würde hier zuschlagen und mit mir dann den LRS tauschen



Wo ihr gerade den iggi erwähnt habt: Wieso würdest Du den LRS tauschen?


----------



## Arachne (4. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ulala - Das könnte man jetzt aber wieder missverstehen



 Solange sie sich nicht als Räder bezeichnet...


----------



## mzaskar (4. März 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wo wir grad den iggi erwähnten, ich glaube ich an seiner Stelle würde hier zuschlagen und mit mir dann den LRS tauschen


 


Arachne schrieb:


> Wo ihr gerade den iggi erwähnt habt: Wieso würdest Du den LRS tauschen?


 
verstehe ich ahnungsloses würstchen aber auch nicht


----------



## Breezler (4. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ulala - Das könnte man jetzt aber wieder missverstehen



Räder mensch, RÄDER


----------



## Breezler (4. März 2008)

Ab übernächstes WE wär ich auch wieder für eine Tour zu haben  
Ich denk dieses ist noch verfrüht, tut schon noch weh beim fahren, zumindest dieser blöde Knochenschmerz. 

Aber eben geht schon ganz gut


----------



## Arachne (4. März 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Ab übernächstes WE wär ich auch wieder für eine Tour zu haben
> Ich denk dieses ist noch verfrüht, tut schon noch weh beim fahren, zumindest dieser blöde Knochenschmerz.
> 
> Aber eben geht schon ganz gut



Na dann erstmal weiterhin gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wo ihr gerade den iggi erwähnt habt: Wieso würdest Du den LRS tauschen?



na weil ich den roten gern hätt  würde ihm dafür dann meinen vom Torque geben


----------



## Arachne (4. März 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> na weil ich den roten gern hätt  würde ihm dafür dann meinen vom Torque geben



ok, klar, einzusehen...


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. März 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> na weil ich den roten gern hätt  würde ihm dafür dann meinen vom Torque geben



war ja klar


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> war ja klar



würd auch noch 100 drauflegen, die würdest du dann ja quasi sparen


----------



## wondermike (4. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Mike, komm Du mir nochmal vor die Räder.



Aber gerne doch...


----------



## Arachne (4. März 2008)

Hat bisher glücklicherweise noch nicht ganz so abgekühlt. Der Wind hat verglichen mit heute Morgen nachgelassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (4. März 2008)

Nachdem hier in den letzten Wochen immer mal wieder über viel Federweg diskutiert wurde, hier mal ein paar Zentimeter, die ich seit kurzem mein Eigen nenne. 





Nach ein paar Mal Probe fahren, hatte ich mich relativ zügig dafür entschieden. Bergrauf geht's zwar nicht mehr so schnell, Berg runter machts dafür umso mehr Spaß.


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. März 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> Nachdem hier in den letzten Wochen immer mal wieder über viel Federweg diskutiert wurde, hier mal ein paar Zentimeter, die ich seit kurzem mein Eigen nenne.
> 
> (Bild von einem ultra-mega fettem Bike )
> Nach ein paar Mal Probe fahren, hatte ich mich relativ zügig dafür entschieden. Bergrauf geht's zwar nicht mehr so schnell, Berg runter machts dafür umso mehr Spaß.



*sabber*
das is so ungefähr mein traumrad  
liegt leider aber nicht in meiner preisklasse

ja Thomas ich mach auch ein gutes Abi und studier das richtige


----------



## caroka (4. März 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> Nachdem hier in den letzten Wochen immer mal wieder über viel Federweg diskutiert wurde, hier mal ein paar Zentimeter, die ich seit kurzem mein Eigen nenne.
> 
> [gei!es Teil]
> 
> Nach ein paar Mal Probe fahren, hatte ich mich relativ zügig dafür entschieden. Bergrauf geht's zwar nicht mehr so schnell, Berg runter machts dafür umso mehr Spaß.



Du Ratte, Du


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ja Thomas ich mach auch ein gutes Abi und studier das richtige



Brav'


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. März 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> Nachdem hier in den letzten Wochen immer mal wieder über viel Federweg diskutiert wurde, hier mal ein paar Zentimeter, die ich seit kurzem mein Eigen nenne.



Eh Radde, ächt goil eh


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. März 2008)

mhm
hab mal wieder in meinem berufswahlbüchlein rumgeblättert....
Ausbildung zum Luftverkehrskaufmann...bei der fraport AG oder Lufthansa
da wird einem noch ein bachelor-studium angeboten
6 semester, davon eins im ausland.... 

mhm...

und ich mein flughafen ist ja am expandieren.... vllt einigermaßen zukunftssicher....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. März 2008)

gute Nacht allerseits


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. März 2008)

jo
ich geh auch langsam mal
gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. März 2008)

Nacht Iggi & Gresi


----------



## Arachne (4. März 2008)

Wenn einem der Wind über eine längere Strecke von schräg vorne entgegen bläst, hat man nach einiger Zeit leider doch ein ziemlich kühles Gefühl...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (4. März 2008)

net übel, radde  

muß man jetzt wohl im taunus uffpasse, dass man net von hinne überrollt wird  

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn einem der Wind über eine längere Strecke von schräg vorne entgegen bläst, hat man nach einiger Zeit leider doch ein ziemlich kühles Gefühl...



Kenn' ich auch dieses kalte Gefühl 

GN8 @All


----------



## Arachne (4. März 2008)

@radde: eine stilvolle Ergänzung zu Deinem bisherigen Fuhrpark.


----------



## Arachne (4. März 2008)

Habe eben gehört, dass es morgen auch auf Malle schneien soll!  Kenne jemanden, der sich da bestimmt jetzt schon drauf freut...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2008)

Moin, moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habe eben gehört, dass es morgen auch auf Malle schneien soll!  Kenne jemanden, der sich da bestimmt jetzt schon drauf freut...



 'Nen Kollege von mir ist da gerade für zwei Wochen im RR-Trainingslager


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2008)

Moin, glaube ich nehme die LL Ski zur Arbeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2008)

Hier ist es zwar kalt, aber Schnee ist keiner mehr gefallen. Bei uns direkt liegt auch kein Schnee. In höheren Lagen im Taunus liegt aber etwas Schnee ...


----------



## wartool (5. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> In höheren Lagen im Taunus liegt aber etwas Schnee ...




das werde ich heute nach der A******  mal prüfen ;-P

gehe warsch. bissl früher um endlich ma wieder meine Hausstrecke zu fahren   hoffe, ich komme ohne die Spikes heil wieder..

apropos....

hat nicht jemand von Euch zufällig nen älten, aber funktionstüchtigen Laufradsatz für Felgenbremsen im Keller und möchte ihn verkaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> 'Nen Kollege von mir ist da gerade für zwei Wochen im RR-Trainingslager



Guten Morgen,

der, den ich kenne, arbeitet woanders. Aber vielleicht sind sie ja im gleichen Trainingslager...


----------



## Breezler (5. März 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> das werde ich heute nach der A******  mal prüfen ;-P
> 
> gehe warsch. bissl früher um endlich ma wieder meine Hausstrecke zu fahren   hoffe, ich komme ohne die Spikes heil wieder..
> 
> ...



Müßt ich mal schauen, da könnt noch was rumfliegen

Und

Moin zusammen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Müßt ich mal schauen, da könnt noch was rumfliegen



Nicht festgebunden oder wie


----------



## Breezler (5. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nicht festgebunden oder wie



Hab Emma im Keller eingeschlossen


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2008)

Irgendwie hat es sich im Moment mit Frühling. Winterhandschuhe waren angemessen. Die entweder komplett, oder zumindest angefroren. Wenn der Wind und die Sonne bis heute Nachmittag so bleiben (W-NW), laß` ich mich nach Frankfurt blasen!


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2008)

Kann mir mal jemand erklären, warum ich ständig nach Bikes der Kategorie Nicolai UFO, Morewood Shova, Bionicon Ironwood und dergleichen schaue ????? 
a. ich fahre nicht wirklich schnell bergab und habe eigentlich auch zuviel Schiss davor
b. Ich besitze ein Rad was in den Bergen wunderbar funktioniert, sowohl rauf wir runter
c. ich bin eh nicht der grosse Techniker, der den super schwierigen Singletrail mit Stufen Felsen, Spitzkehren und allem schönen (bösen) fährt....

Ich meine die Räder sehen schön aus, funktionieren wahrscheinlich super, machen Spass und geben einem bestimmt ein super sicheres Gefühl .... Aber muss das sein?

Arrrgghhhhhhhhhh schliesst mein Bankkonto ab, zieht meine Kreditkarten ein......

*grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*

Immer diese Verführungen durch die Hochglanzbilder in den diversen Foren .....

Die leiden des jungen S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Müßt ich mal schauen, da könnt noch was rumfliegen
> 
> Und
> 
> Moin zusammen


 
ich würde einen für Scheiben nehmen


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich würde einen für Scheiben nehmen



Ich hab` noch einen für Scheiben.  Brauch` ihn aber auch...


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand erklären, warum ich ständig nach Bikes der Kategorie Nicolai UFO, Morewood Shova, Bionicon Ironwood und dergleichen schaue ?????
> a. ich fahre nicht wirklich schnell bergab und habe eigentlich auch zuviel Schiss davor
> b. Ich besitze ein Rad was in den Bergen wunderbar funktioniert, sowohl rauf wir runter
> c. ich bin eh nicht der grosse Techniker, der den super schwirigen Singletrail mit Stufen Felsen, Spitzkehren und allem schönen (bösen) fährt....
> ...



Wir sollten eine Selbsthilfegruppe gründen!  Bei mir sind es zwar nicht die Downhiller, aber vieles andere, was mit dem Biken zusammenhängt...


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hab` noch einen für Scheiben.  Brauch` ihn aber auch...



D.h., als ich mir den zusammenstellte, wollte ich ja einen der für beides geht: IS6-Naben und Felgenbremsfelgen.


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wir sollten eine Selbsthilfegruppe gründen!  Bei mir sind es zwar nicht die Downhiller, aber vieles andere, was mit dem Biken zusammenhängt...


 
Gute Idee  Wer leitet die Selbsthilfgruppe ???? 

Bitte um Vorschläge und Gründe warum gerade diese Person derjenige sein soll welcher ....


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> D.h., als ich mir den zusammenstellte, wollte ich ja einen der für beides geht: IS6-Naben und Felgenbremsfelgen.


 
Kannst ihn mir gerne schenken .....


----------



## caroka (5. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand erklären, warum ich ständig nach Bikes der Kategorie Nicolai UFO, Morewood Shova, Bionicon Ironwood und dergleichen schaue ?????
> a. ich fahre nicht wirklich schnell bergab und habe eigentlich auch zuviel Schiss davor
> b. Ich besitze ein Rad was in den Bergen wunderbar funktioniert, sowohl rauf wir runter
> c. ich bin eh nicht der grosse Techniker, der den super schwierigen Singletrail mit Stufen Felsen, Spitzkehren und allem schönen (bösen) fährt....
> ...



Ach.....sicher willst Du es mir schenken.


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2008)

nee passt farblich nicht zu deinen Haaren


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wir sollten eine Selbsthilfegruppe gründen!  Bei mir sind es zwar nicht die Downhiller, aber vieles andere, was mit dem Biken zusammenhängt...


 
bzgl. der Selbsthilfegruppe... es gab da mal einen Film vom guten alten Stanley. In diesem Film gab es einen Menschen, der sehr böse war. Diesen Menschen hat man dann "geheilt" indem man ihm Bilder der Gewalt zeigte und ihn zwang hinzuschauen ..... ob sowas auch mit Bikevideos funktioniert


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gute Idee  Wer leitet die Selbsthilfgruppe ????
> 
> Bitte um Vorschläge und Gründe warum gerade diese Person



Ok,  bilden wir eine Subprojektgruppe, die sich intensiv dem Thema Projektleitersuche widmet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> bzgl. der Selbsthilfegruppe... es gab da mal einen Film vom guten alten Stanley. In diesem Film gab es einen Menschen, der sehr böse war. Diesen Menschen hat man dann "geheilt" indem man ihm Bilder der Gewalt zeigte und ihn zwang hinzuschauen ..... ob sowas auch mit Bikevideos funktioniert



  

Aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich Dir sagen: Das Gegenteil ist der Fall!!! 

Findest Du Stanleys Filme sehr wirklichkeitsnah???


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ok,  bilden wir eine Subprojektgruppe, die sich intensiv dem Thema Projektleitersuche widmet!


 
Oh ja, oh ja   

Da braucht es dann auch noch eine(n) Frauenbeauftragten, einen Controler, einen der sich um die Infrastruktur kümmert achja Webdesigner, Namensfinder und Werbefachleute braucht es auch noch. Da letztendlich der Projektname ueber den Erfolg oder Misserfolg entscheidet


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich Dir sagen: Das Gegenteil ist der Fall!!!
> 
> Findest Du Stanleys Filme sehr wirklichkeitsnah???


 
Aufjedenfall    .... ok manchmal stimmen die Jahresangaben nicht so genau aber was sind schon diese Details


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> nee passt farblich nicht zu deinen Haaren



NEIIIIIIINNNN, bitte nicht, nächstes mal hat sie ihre Haare farblich passend zu Deinem Traum-Downhiller gefärbt...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. März 2008)

moin!

diese Phase nach Bikes und Teilen zu schaun hatte ich auch schon, meißt dann wenn ich wieder ein bisschen Geld "über" hatte 
Legt sich mit der Zeit


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Oh ja, oh ja
> 
> Da braucht es dann auch noch eine(n) Frauenbeauftragten, einen Controler, einen der sich um die Infrastruktur kümmert achja Webdesigner, Namensfinder und Werbefachleute braucht es auch noch. Da letztendlich der Projektname ueber den Erfolg oder Misserfolg entscheidet



Gut, ich werde mich dann schon mal, qualifiziert durch meine Haarlänge, in das Thema Frauen vertiefen!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. März 2008)

Hab da ma ne Frage an die Werkstattgeher:

was kost Kettenwechsel auf XT inkl. Schaltung einstellen? 20-25â¬?

nicht fÃ¼r mich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> uppe... es gab da mal einen Film vom guten alten Stanley. In diesem Film gab es einen Menschen, der sehr böse war. Diesen Menschen hat man dann "geheilt" indem man ihm Bilder der Gewalt zeigte und ihn zwang hinzuschauen ..... ob sowas auch mit Bikevideos funktioniert



ALEX (V.O.)
There was me, that is Alex, and my three droogs, that is Pete, Georgie and Dim and we sat in the Korova milkbar trying to make up our rassoodocks what to do with the evening. The Korova Milk Bar sold milkplus, milk plus vellocet or synthemesc or drencrom which is what we were drinking. This would sharpen you up and make you ready for a bit of the old ultra-violence. Our pockets were full of money so there was no need on that score, but, as they say, money isn't everything.


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> diese Phase nach Bikes und Teilen zu schaun hatte ich auch schon, meißt dann wenn ich wieder ein bisschen Geld "über" hatte
> Legt sich mit der Zeit



Falsch, wenn Du keine Chance mehr siehst jemals Geld über zu haben, kommt das massiv wieder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. März 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Hab da ma ne Frage an die Werkstattgeher:
> 
> was kost Kettenwechsel auf XT inkl. Schaltung einstellen? 20-25?
> 
> nicht für mich



Im Bikeladen kostet die XT-Kette alleine schon knapp 20 ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ok,  bilden wir eine Subprojektgruppe, die sich intensiv dem Thema Projektleitersuche widmet!





mzaskar schrieb:


> Oh ja, oh ja
> 
> Da braucht es dann auch noch eine(n) Frauenbeauftragten, einen Controler, einen der sich um die Infrastruktur kümmert achja Webdesigner, Namensfinder und Werbefachleute braucht es auch noch. Da letztendlich der Projektname ueber den Erfolg oder Misserfolg entscheidet



 Nicht schon wieder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2008)

Der Plausch-Fred Teil 2 hat übrigens heute die Hälfte seines Lebens gemessen in Anzahl Posts hinter sich gebracht


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Hab da ma ne Frage an die Werkstattgeher:
> 
> was kost Kettenwechsel auf XT inkl. Schaltung einstellen? 20-25?
> 
> nicht für mich



und überhaupt: Du erwartest hier nicht wirklich jemanden, der zum Kettenwechseln in den Bikeshop gehen müßte und nicht von einem anderen Plauscher geholfen bekäme!?!?


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der Plausch-Fred Teil 2 hat übrigens heute die Hälfte seines Lebens gemessen in Anzahl Posts hinter sich gebracht



Irgendwie glaube ich nicht wirklich, dass der dritte Teil nach genau 5000 Beiträgen im zweiten Teil beginnt. Außer natürlich, was ich auch nicht glaube, sie haben einen Automatismus eingerichtet.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. März 2008)

hm, ich dachte hier gibts vielleicht jemanden der weiß was sowas im Laden kosten könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. März 2008)

ich hab hier im neuen Zimmer massive Akustikprobleme, meine Tastatur klappert und meine Maus rasselt sobald ich Musik anmache  irgendwie nervig


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ALEX (V.O.)
> There was me, that is Alex, and my three droogs, that is Pete, Georgie and Dim and we sat in the Korova milkbar trying to make up our rassoodocks what to do with the evening. The Korova Milk Bar sold milkplus, milk plus vellocet or synthemesc or drencrom which is what we were drinking. This would sharpen you up and make you ready for a bit of the old ultra-violence. Our pockets were full of money so there was no need on that score, but, as they say, money isn't everything.


 
That's the one  etwas schwierig in Buchform zu lesen aber netter Film .... da fällt mir ein ...
Ich habe Milch, bestimmt noch etwas + und den Film zu Hause 

Obwohl heute gehe ich auf eine Videopremiere eines neuen Filmes von Mastercraft und Oakley .... da geht es um Spass, Motoren, Sonnen, und Wakeboards


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> That's the one  etwas schwierig in Buchform zu lesen aber netter Film .... da fällt mir ein ...
> Ich habe Milch, bestimmt noch etwas + und den Film zu Hause
> 
> Obwohl heute gehe ich auf eine Videopremiere eines neuen Filmes von Mastercraft und Oakley .... da geht es um Spass, Motoren, Sonnen, und Wakeboards



Whow, viel Spaß!


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> hm, ich dachte hier gibts vielleicht jemanden der weiß was sowas im Laden kosten könnte


 
schätze mal 30 Euronen + Materialkosten aber wissen weiss ich nicht und nichts wissen bedeutet alles glauben zu müssen


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich hab hier im neuen Zimmer massive Akustikprobleme, meine Tastatur klappert und meine Maus rasselt sobald ich Musik anmache  irgendwie nervig



Hast Du PC und Musik an der gleichen Steckdose?


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> schätze mal 30 Euronen + Materialkosten aber wissen weiss ich nicht und nichts wissen bedeutet alles glauben zu müssen



oh, ein tief gläubiger Mensch!


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hast Du PC und Musik an der gleichen Steckdose?


 
oder den Monster Subwoofer unterm Schreibtisch


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hast Du PC und Musik an der gleichen Steckdose?



was hat das mit Klappergeräuschen zu tun 
Die gleiche Steckdose isses nicht, aber das gleiche Stromkabel in der Wand.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> oder den Monster Subwoofer unterm Schreibtisch



Monster nicht, aber ich vermute auch das es daran liegt  immerhin klappert das Kleingeld und die Kugelschreiber und der Radiowecker und das Bild meiner Freundin und die Wasserflaschen alles gleichmäßig im Takt zur Musik


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. März 2008)

Hier schneit es gerade...ich will endlich Sommer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Irgendwie glaube ich nicht wirklich, dass der dritte Teil nach genau 5000 Beiträgen im zweiten Teil beginnt. Außer natürlich, was ich auch nicht glaube, sie haben einen Automatismus eingerichtet.



Du Ungläubiger


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> was hat das mit Klappergeräuschen zu tun
> Die gleiche Steckdose isses nicht, aber das gleiche Stromkabel in der Wand.


gekoppelte Geräusche kommen häufig durch den gleichen Stromanschluß.



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Monster nicht, aber ich vermute auch das es daran liegt  immerhin klappert das Kleingeld und die Kugelschreiber und der Radiowecker und das Bild meiner Freundin und die Wasserflaschen alles gleichmäßig im Takt zur Musik


Das war zu einfach...


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du Ungläubiger



Hoffentlich werde ich jetzt nicht gesteinigt!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Monster nicht, aber ich vermute auch das es daran liegt  immerhin klappert das Kleingeld und die Kugelschreiber und der Radiowecker und das* Bild meiner Freundin *und die Wasserflaschen alles gleichmäßig im Takt zur Musik



Solang' nur das Bild der Freundin klappert


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Hier schneit es gerade...ich will endlich Sommer



Ich hoffe hier weiter auf Sonne und W-Wind. Sonst überlege ich mir das mit Frankfurt nochmal...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ... laß` ich mich *nach *Frankfurt blasen!



Nach oder in? 



Arachne schrieb:


> Sonst überlege ich mir das mit Frankfurt nochmal...



Was willste denn hier?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hoffentlich werde ich jetzt nicht gesteinigt!



Nur wenn Du noch einmal Jehovah sagst


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2008)

hat jemand schon Blue Ray ???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> hat jemand schon Blue Ray ???



... ich hab' den Kampf der Systeme erstmal abgewartet, ausserdem gibt es für meinen Geschmack noch nicht genug Material dafür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nach oder in?
> 
> 
> 
> Was willste denn hier?



Zum Erdtrottel (Globetrotter).


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nur wenn Du noch einmal Jehovah sagst



jehova - jehova - jehova...





aah - aaah - aaaaaaaaaahhhhhh


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. März 2008)

moooin


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2008)

es gibt bei und gerade ein Angebot für einen Sony (*SONY BDP-S300 Blu-Ray Player)* für CHF 439 inclusve 6 Filme (*Beginnen Sie Ihre Blu-ray Disc Sammlung mit sechs kostenlosen Filmen. 
Wenn Sie Ihren Blu-ray Disc Player von Sony **registrieren**, erhalten Sie die HD-Trilogoie Spider-Man sowie alle drei Folgen von Pirates of the Caribbean*)


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> es gibt bei und gerade ein Angebot für einen Sony (*SONY BDP-S300 Blu-Ray Player)* für CHF 439 inclusve 6 Filme (*Beginnen Sie Ihre Blu-ray Disc Sammlung mit sechs kostenlosen Filmen.
> Wenn Sie Ihren Blu-ray Disc Player von Sony **registrieren**, erhalten Sie die HD-Trilogoie Spider-Man sowie alle drei Folgen von Pirates of the Caribbean*)



whow!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. März 2008)

´weiß einer wann die Cebit ist? Habe die Hoffnung das die LCD Fernseher danach billiger werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. März 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ´weiß einer wann die Cebit ist? Habe die Hoffnung das die LCD Fernseher danach billiger werden.



gerade eben


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ´weiß einer wann die Cebit ist? Habe die Hoffnung das die LCD Fernseher danach billiger werden.


 
Danach wartest du auf das Sommerloch, dann Weihnachten, dann Cebit, dann Sommerloch, dann Weihnachten, dann Cebit, dann Sommerloch, dann Weihnachten, dann Cebit, dann Sommerloch, dann Weihnachten, dann Cebit, dann Sommerloch, dann Weihnachten, dann Cebit, dann Sommerloch, dann Weihnachten, dann Cebit, dann Sommerloch, dann Weihnachten, dann Cebit, dann Sommerloch, dann Weihnachten, dann Cebit, dann Sommerloch, dann Weihnachten, dann Cebit, dann Sommerloch, dann Weihnachten, dann Cebit, dann Sommerloch, ......


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> gerade eben


 
warum bist du nicht dort?


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> warum bist du nicht dort?



ist mir zu gerade und zu eben 




keinen Bock gehabt...


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2008)

Soo, wie sieht es denn in Frankfurt aus? Sonne?


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. März 2008)

Europametropole Lenzhahn-City meldet Sonnenschein


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Europametropole Lenzhahn-City meldet Sonnenschein



Naja, in der City. Und wie sieht es den den Lenzhahner Dependencen aus?


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2008)

Transport zum Zustell-Paketzentrum


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2008)

Transport zum Zustell-Paketzentrum ==>>

Das wurde outgesourced und befidet sich nun in Mumbai


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2008)

Wo liegt denn dieses Lenzhahn eigentlich, hab wohl in Erkunde nicht aufgepasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2008)

Da wär ich gerne der Fisch 

http://www.lenzhahn.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=161&Itemid=1


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2008)

Ich find es immer wieder erstaunlich, was Wikipedia so alles weiss ... hier im Bezug auf Lenzhahn (Dies ist jetzt nicht ironisch gemeint)

Ende des Dreißigjährigen Krieges werde in den Kirchenbüchern von Niederseelbach und Idstein nur noch die Namen von 4 Einwohner festgestellt. Über die Jahre gelang es, das Dorf wieder zu bevölkern. Im Jahr 1871 zählte Lenzhahn 92 Einwohner.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ende des Dreißigjährigen Krieges *werde in den Kirchenbüchern von Niederseelbach und Idstein nur noch die Namen von 4 Einwohner festgestellt. Über die Jahre gelang es, das Dorf wieder zu bevölkern. Im Jahr 1871 zählte Lenzhahn 92 Einwohner.*



Klingt irgendwie nach massiver Inzucht


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2008)

naja in knapp 120 Jahren .... ist das schon beachtlich .... evtl. war es ja eine frühe Steueroase und es gab viele Briefkästen :


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> naja in knapp 120 Jahren .... ist das schon beachtlich .... evtl. war es ja eine frühe Steueroase und es gab viele Briefkästen :



Na freiwillig zugewandert ist da bestimmt keiner...


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Klingt irgendwie nach massiver Inzucht



*hust* *ernster blick*


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. März 2008)

man munkel sogar das es schon um 200 nChr. hier bei uns ne römische Siedlung gab...


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wo liegt denn dieses Lenzhahn eigentlich, hab wohl in Erkunde nicht aufgepasst



wahrscheinlich


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Transport zum Zustell-Paketzentrum ==>>
> 
> Das wurde outgesourced und befidet sich nun in Mumbai



nö
hab mit denen geredet
is grad aufm Weg zu MIR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2008)

jaaa die 400er Marke ist geknackt


----------



## caroka (5. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> nee passt farblich nicht zu deinen Haaren


Eigentlich achte ich gar nicht auf so Äußerlichkeiten.


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. März 2008)

*müde*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> *hust* *ernster blick*



*Fettgrins* *Schelmischguck*


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. März 2008)

hoffentlich ist morgen die autobahn frei 

bin dann weg
gn8


----------



## wondermike (5. März 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ´weiß einer wann die Cebit ist? Habe die Hoffnung das die LCD Fernseher danach billiger werden.



Die CeBIT hat rein gar nichts mit LCD-Fernsehern zu tun. Das wäre eher die IFA. Aber die Preise werden von solchen Messen nicht beeinflusst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (5. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> es gibt bei und gerade ein Angebot für einen Sony (*SONY BDP-S300 Blu-Ray Player)* für CHF 439 inclusve 6 Filme (*Beginnen Sie Ihre Blu-ray Disc Sammlung mit sechs kostenlosen Filmen.
> Wenn Sie Ihren Blu-ray Disc Player von Sony **registrieren**, erhalten Sie die HD-Trilogoie Spider-Man sowie alle drei Folgen von Pirates of the Caribbean*)



Ich würde mir das genau anschauen. Die Player, die aktuell günstig angeboten werden, haben meistens nur Profile 1. Der aktuelle Stand ist Profile 1.1. Aber das ist auch noch nicht das Ende, die interaktiven Features gibt es erst in Profile 2. 

Technisch gesehen ist es eigentlich schade, dass Blu-ray gewonnen hat.


----------



## Hopi (5. März 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Die CeBIT hat rein gar nichts mit LCD-Fernsehern zu tun. Das wäre eher die IFA. Aber die Preise werden von solchen Messen nicht beeinflusst.



http://www.tomshardware.com/de/Samsung-82-Zoll-UHDV-Fernseher,news-240582.html


----------



## Maggo (5. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> und überhaupt: Du erwartest hier nicht wirklich jemanden, der zum Kettenwechseln in den Bikeshop gehen müßte und nicht von einem anderen Plauscher geholfen bekäme!?!?



das machen nur die leute die ihren montageständer nicht dreckig machen wollen


----------



## Maggo (5. März 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich hab hier im neuen Zimmer massive Akustikprobleme, meine Tastatur klappert und meine Maus rasselt sobald ich Musik anmache  irgendwie nervig



machs leiser oder verhinder den körperschall.


----------



## Maggo (5. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> gekoppelte Geräusche kommen häufig durch den gleichen Stromanschluß.



erklär!


----------



## wondermike (5. März 2008)

War ja klar, dass mir diese fiesen Schlitzaugen in den Rücken fallen. 

Aber die CeBIT ist wirklich eine IT-Messe und keine für Unterhaltungselektronik.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> War ja klar, dass mir diese fiesen Schlitzaugen in den Rücken fallen.



*Schlitzaugensmilie* 



wondermike schrieb:


> Aber die CeBIT ist wirklich eine IT-Messe und keine für Unterhaltungselektronik.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> das machen nur die leute die ihren montageständer nicht dreckig machen wollen


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Irgendwie hat es sich im Moment mit Frühling. Winterhandschuhe waren angemessen. Die entweder komplett, oder zumindest angefroren. Wenn der Wind und die Sonne bis heute Nachmittag so bleiben (W-NW), laß` ich mich nach Frankfurt blasen!



Wer hatte denn diese dämliche Idee???!  Nach den 2 1/2 Stunden nach Frankfurt war ich trotz Zwischenstopps in Höchst total durchgefroren!  Und zwar so durchgefroren, dass ich mir erstmal Merino-Wäsche kaufte und dann mit der S-Bahn heim fuhr... 

Immerhin knabbere ich gerade Wasabi-Erdnüsse.


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Transport zum Zustell-Paketzentrum ==>>
> 
> Das wurde outgesourced und befidet sich nun in Mumbai





--bikerider-- schrieb:


> nö
> hab mit denen geredet
> is grad aufm Weg zu MIR



seit zehn nach drei ist das nun schon auf dem Weg dorthin!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Da wär ich gerne der Fisch
> 
> http://www.lenzhahn.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=161&Itemid=1


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hoffentlich ist morgen die autobahn frei
> 
> bin dann weg
> gn8



bei so einer Vorwarnung bestimmt!


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> das machen nur die leute die ihren montageständer nicht dreckig machen wollen


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> erklär!



ich werde auch gerade versuchen einem Profi meine Laienkenntnisse zu vermitteln...  

Wenn ich PC und Musikanlage zur Musikübertragung miteinander verbinden wollte, muß ich zur Vermeidung von Brummgeräuschen einen Entkoppler dazwischenschalten. Bei meiner Anlage mußte ich sogar den Sicherheitsleiter vom Kopfhörer isolieren. Sonst hat die ganze Anlage auch ohne PC gebrummt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ... Nach den 2 1/2 Stunden nach Frankfurt war ich trotz Zwischenstopps in Höchst total durchgefroren! ...



Obwohl der Wind nachgelassen hatte, war es heute abend in der Tat sehr, sehr frisch...

... ich war am Ende auch total durchgeforen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2008)

So, wir vermachen und jetzt ins Bett, denn um 06:30 Uhr klingelt wiede der Unbarmherzige..

... GN8


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2008)

Nacht!


----------



## mzaskar (6. März 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich würde mir das genau anschauen. Die Player, die aktuell günstig angeboten werden, haben meistens nur Profile 1. Der aktuelle Stand ist Profile 1.1. Aber das ist auch noch nicht das Ende, die interaktiven Features gibt es erst in Profile 2.
> 
> Technisch gesehen ist es eigentlich schade, dass Blu-ray gewonnen hat.



siehe VHS - Betamax und dieses 2000 ....


----------



## mzaskar (6. März 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich würde mir das genau anschauen. Die Player, die aktuell günstig angeboten werden, haben meistens nur Profile 1. Der aktuelle Stand ist Profile 1.1. Aber das ist auch noch nicht das Ende, die interaktiven Features gibt es erst in Profile 2.
> 
> Technisch gesehen ist es eigentlich schade, dass Blu-ray gewonnen hat.



was bedeuten diese ganzen Profile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (6. März 2008)

moin !

frische -4  heute, aber zum glück keine unangenehme kälte. man kann es aushalten ... zumindest ne halbe stunde


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2008)

Moin, Moin


----------



## Arachne (6. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin !
> 
> frische -4  heute, aber zum glück keine unangenehme kälte. man kann es aushalten ... zumindest ne halbe stunde



Morsche!

Bei mir wird`s zwar `ne Stunde, die ist ab normalerweise auch auszuhalten.


----------



## Arachne (6. März 2008)

Gestern Abend in Frankfurt mußte ich mich trotz meines Frierens kurz bei den Fotographen auf der Brücke einreihen:


----------



## Arachne (6. März 2008)

"Transport zur Zustellbasis"

Wenn ich jetzt noch wüßte, wo sich das Zustell-Paketzentrum und die Zustellbasis befinden und wieviele Stationen da jetzt noch kommen, bevor es ausgeliefert wird...


----------



## wondermike (6. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> was bedeuten diese ganzen Profile



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blu-ray#Profile

Der Witz ist, dass es noch gar keine Geräte mit Profile 2.0 gibt. Das bedeutet, dass ein Player, den Du heute kaufst, gar nicht alle Features zukünftiger Discs nutzen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (6. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gestern Abend in Frankfurt mußte ich mich trotz meines Frierens kurz bei den Fotographen auf der Brücke einreihen:





hrrhrr.. die "Rückseite" diese Skyline sehe ich vom Balkon aus in voller Pracht ;P - da friert man nur kurz -  und hat es zum Futter und Bier nicht weit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> "Transport zur Zustellbasis"
> 
> Wenn ich jetzt noch wüßte, wo sich das Zustell-Paketzentrum und die Zustellbasis befinden und wieviele Stationen da jetzt noch kommen, bevor es ausgeliefert wird...



Wir reden über DHL - oder?

Die Zustellbasis ist i.d.R. schon die Station, ab der es dann auf den Transporter geht, der es Dir liefert.

Die Aktualisierungen der Stati sind in aber gemäß meinen Erfahrungen auch nicht Real-Time.

Alles Weitere hängt aber davon ab, wie da Bike transportiert ist. Wenn es als Sperrgut unterwegs ist kann das dauern, denn das lässt DHL durch eine Subunternehmer machen...

... ein "ungeschickt" verpacktes Speedhub-Laufrad hat bei mir mal länger als eine Woche zu Rohloff gebraucht, weil es bei DHL als Sperrgut klassifiziert wurde.


----------



## Breezler (6. März 2008)

Moinsen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2008)

Mahlzeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2008)

... ein Mettbrötchen und ein Pudding-Teilchen und ich hab' immer noch Hunger


----------



## Arachne (6. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir reden über DHL - oder?
> 
> Die Zustellbasis ist i.d.R. schon die Station, ab der es dann auf den Transporter geht, der es Dir liefert.
> 
> ...



Grrr, bleibe ich jetzt zu Hause, oder nicht!  dhl sagt es sieht gut aus, sie können aber nichts versprechen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ... dhl sagt es sieht gut aus, ...



 Haben die das Bike etwa getestet und probegefahren


----------



## Arachne (6. März 2008)

So`n Mist, wieso hält`n jetzt gls vor der Tür?  Der soll da Platz lassen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2008)

Stehen Presse Funk und Fernsehen denn schon parat, um über die Auslieferung Deines neuen Bikes live zu berichten?


----------



## mzaskar (6. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gestern Abend in Frankfurt mußte ich mich trotz meines Frierens kurz bei den Fotographen auf der Brücke einreihen:



Frankfurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Stehen Presse Funk und Fernsehen denn schon parat, um über die Auslieferung Deines neuen Bikes live zu berichten?





Habe mich entschlossen Daheim zu bleiben!  Habe eh genug zu tun: Frühstücken, Mittagessen,...


----------



## mzaskar (6. März 2008)

Immer dieses sich entscheiden müssen 
Gehe ich Morgen hier oder hier zum Sport


----------



## mzaskar (6. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habe mich entschlossen Daheim zu bleiben!  Habe eh genug zu tun: Frühstücken, Mittagessen,...


 
Mahlzeit gerade leckeres Essen hintermich gebracht   ..... wo ist meine Couch


----------



## Arachne (6. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mahlzeit gerade leckeres Essen hintermich gebracht   ..... wo ist meine Couch



Bin auch mit dem zweiten Frühstück fertig. 

Ansonsten: Eismann, Hermes,... alles hält hier, nur kein DHL


----------



## Arachne (6. März 2008)

"Transport zum Empfänger"

?  ?  ?


----------



## mzaskar (6. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bin auch mit dem zweiten Frühstück fertig.
> 
> Ansonsten: Eismann, Hermes,... alles hält hier, nur kein DHL


 
Hmmm, ich leide fast mit dir 

Hast du keinen Termin bekommen???? Im Normalfall rufen die doch an und sagen sie kommen dann und dann um soviel Uhr ...... und kommen dann nicht


----------



## Arachne (6. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hmmm, ich leide fast mit dir
> 
> Hast du keinen Termin bekommen???? Im Normalfall rufen die doch an und sagen sie kommen dann und dann um soviel Uhr ...... und kommen dann nicht



Ich hatte versucht telefonisch etwas zu erfahren. Unmöglich!  Die legen sich auf nichts fest.


----------



## Arachne (6. März 2008)

geöbes Auto...


----------



## mzaskar (6. März 2008)

Trommelwirbel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bin auch mit dem zweiten Frühstück fertig.
> 
> Ansonsten: Eismann, Hermes,... alles hält hier, nur kein DHL





Arachne schrieb:


> "Transport zum Empfänger"
> 
> ?  ?  ?





Arachne schrieb:


> geöbes Auto...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2008)

Gisela, Gisela, Gisela,... Du wildes Stück...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2008)

... Gisela, Gisela, Gisela ... Du machst mich verrückt!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2008)

... geht uns hier irgendwie nicht mehr aus den Ohren


----------



## mzaskar (6. März 2008)

Ist ja kaum zum aushalten ...... Diese Spannung ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ist ja kaum zum aushalten ...... Diese Spannung ....



 Ich wünschte es wäre Nacht und DHL käme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (6. März 2008)

los gerd, schreib was sache iss.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> geöbes Auto...





Maggo schrieb:


> los gerd, schreib was sache iss.



Ich denke mal: Bingo!


----------



## mzaskar (6. März 2008)

Nicht das Gerd vor Aufregung einen Herzkasper bekommen hat und nun er in der Wohnung rumliegt und der DHL Futzi sich die Finger wundklingelt


----------



## habkeinnick (6. März 2008)

ei so schlimm wirds ja nicht werden...ist doch "nur" ein versenderbike


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nicht das Gerd vor Aufregung einen Herzkasper bekommen hat und nun er in der Wohnung rumliegt und der DHL Futzi sich die Finger wundklingelt




... oder mit dem Hobel die Treppen im Haus' runterrattert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ei so schlimm wirds ja nicht werden...ist doch "nur" ein versenderbike



Mahlzeit HKN,

ich versteh' ja auch die ganze Aufregung nicht


----------



## mzaskar (6. März 2008)

Den muss er doch zuerst zusammenbauen, bevor er rattern kann  und dann fehlt ne Schraube


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Den muss er doch zuerst zusammenbauen, bevor er rattern kann  und dann fehlt ne Schraube



... passt ja: Arachne fehlt 'eh Eine


----------



## Arachne (6. März 2008)




----------



## Arachne (6. März 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. März 2008)




----------



## Arachne (6. März 2008)




----------



## Arachne (6. März 2008)




----------



## Arachne (6. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Den muss er doch zuerst zusammenbauen, bevor er rattern kann  und dann fehlt ne Schraube



Als erstes dachte ich, Mann, was ist da der Lenker hoch!  Und dann habe ich die Gabel mal 60mm hoch gestellt...


----------



## Arachne (6. März 2008)

Ok, es fehlt tatsächlich was! 










Die Bimmel...


----------



## Maggo (6. März 2008)

mach mal ein ganzkörperfoto.


----------



## habkeinnick (6. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mahlzeit HKN,
> 
> ich versteh' ja auch die ganze Aufregung nicht



gude wahltho


----------



## wissefux (6. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


>



lach net, des is wischtisch im dungele


----------



## habkeinnick (6. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Als erstes dachte ich, Mann, was ist da der Lenker hoch!  Und dann habe ich die Gabel mal 60mm hoch gestellt...



*lach* schade das das ES nicht mehr den schönen eckigen rahmen hat...aber haste bestimmt spaß mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> lach net, des is wischtisch im dungele



sied mer doch eh ned, wennich die Lupie ah hab.


----------



## wissefux (6. März 2008)

könnte es sich bei dem bike um ein canyon handeln ?
sieht irgendwie so danach aus


----------



## wissefux (6. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> sied mer doch eh ned, wennich die Lupie ah hab.



loddo gewonne


----------



## Arachne (6. März 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *lach* schade das das ES nicht mehr den schönen eckigen rahmen hat...aber haste bestimmt spaß mit



Wird vom Fahrgefühl her ähnlich sein, wie früher auf den Bonanzarädern!  Warte mal, da muß doch noch irgendwo der Fuxschwa...


----------



## Arachne (6. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> loddo gewonne



Die Lupine hab` ich schon seit anderthalb Jahren...


----------



## Arachne (6. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> mach mal ein ganzkörperfoto.







Schnellschuß, ich mach nochmal schönere!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (6. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> der Fuxschwa...



 

die von canyon habbe die pedale vergesse  

vor 1,5 jahren im loddo gewonne


----------



## Arachne (6. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...
> die von canyon habbe die pedale vergesse
> ...



Die, die ich haben wollte, sind bei Canyon viel teurer, als z.B. bei Hibike. Werde wohl später die Pedale vom Trek umbauen und mal nach Kronberg probefahren.


----------



## hambacher (6. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schnellschuß, ich mach nochmal schönere!



Ist doch schon schön genug, Glückwunsch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2008)

@Arachne: Glühstrumpf, schönes Bike 

... bitte hör' aber mal mit dem Foddo-Posten auf, sonst sieht das hier ja bald aus, wie in 'nem Katalog von so 'nem Versand-Bike-Anbieter...

... oder mach' die Fotos so, dass es hier aussieht wie in  'nem D&W-Katalog


----------



## Arachne (6. März 2008)

hambacher schrieb:


> Ist doch schon schön genug, Glückwunsch



Danke, bin auch recht happy!


----------



## habkeinnick (6. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Danke, bin auch recht happy!



viel spaß damit


----------



## Arachne (6. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Arachne: Glühstrumpf, schönes Bike
> ...





habkeinnick schrieb:


> viel spaß damit



Danke!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Danke!



Mach' doch gleich den Härtetest: Von der Balkonbrüstung 'nen Drop ins Flat


----------



## habkeinnick (6. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mach' doch gleich den Härtetest: Von der Balkonbrüstung 'nen Drop ins Flat



ob das dein nicolai besser aushält ist mal dahin gestellt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ob das dein nicolai besser aushält ist mal dahin gestellt



... das Nicolai vllt., aber ich wohl nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mach' doch gleich den Härtetest: Von der Balkonbrüstung 'nen Drop ins Flat



kein Problem, können ja keine Schläuche platzen!


----------



## Arachne (6. März 2008)

Ich bin echt am überlegen, ob ich mich erstmal wenigstens ein paar Minuten an das Bike gewöhne, bevor ich hier gleich meine "Haustreppen" (zur Stadt runter) fahre. Vernünftig wäre es!


----------



## mzaskar (6. März 2008)

Man kann dein Grinsen im Gesicht bis nach Zürich sehen 

Glühstrumpf


----------



## mzaskar (6. März 2008)

und du solltest deinen Avatar ändern

http://images.wikia.com/uncyclopedi..._happy_dance.jpg/180px-Snoopy_happy_dance.jpg


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. März 2008)

moinsen

Arachne: legger Teilchen, sowas ähnliches hätte ich ja auch gerne   du wirst viel Freude haben falls du das Glück hast einen von den dichten Monarchs zu haben


----------



## caroka (6. März 2008)

Ah, es ist soweit. 

Arachne grins nett so. 

Du hast es gut. Ich hätt aber lieber Rattes. 

Mist, muss wieder weiter.


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ah, es ist soweit.
> 
> Arachne grins nett so.
> 
> ...




weils zu deinen haaren passt?


----------



## Arachne (6. März 2008)

ich will meine dual-control Hebel!  ich will meine Invers-Schaltung!  ich will meine Ganganzeige am Lenker! 










  

Bin nur ganz kurz gefahren. Mein erster Eindruck: die Gabel ist geil und das Rädchen geht richtig gut vorwärts und auch hochwärts!    Muß jetzt erstmal die Lieferung feiern!


----------



## Friendlyman (6. März 2008)

Hallo Gerd, bei ner Bootstaufe würde man sagen: Allzeit gute Fahrt und immer ne Handbreit wasser unter dem Kiel.
Ich dichte mal ein bischen um.

Lieber Gerd,
allzeit gute Fahrt,
mit dem neuen Rad.
Und immer eine Handbreit Luft zwischen Dir und allem was weh tut.

Viel Spass mit dem Teil
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. März 2008)

ich hab dir doch gesagt das das Rad prima ist und auch gut hoch geht


----------



## Maggo (6. März 2008)

@gerd: klasse rad, der vorbau wirkt allerdings seeehr lang.aber für den rest. ich freu mich schon auf zurück aus hannover und probefahren mit dir.


----------



## wondermike (6. März 2008)

Nettes Gerätchen. Glückwunsch.    


Hoffe auch, dass ich das Teil bald mal in natura zu sehen kriege.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. März 2008)

gute Nacht allerseits

@ arachne: wann fahren wir mal unsere Versenderbikes aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2008)

N'abend zusammen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2008)

GN8 @All


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (6. März 2008)

Ich wollte mir ja schon länger mal eine Gravity Dropper Stütze zulegen. Nun habe ich mal im Netz geschaut, aber das Ding nirgendwo gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo man sowas herkriegt?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir ja schon länger mal eine Gravity Dropper Stütze zulegen. Nun habe ich mal im Netz geschaut, aber das Ding nirgendwo gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo man sowas herkriegt?



Schau mal bei www.gocycle.de, einem meiner Stamm-Inet-Shops  

Die führen die absenkbaren Sattelstützen von verschiedenen Herstellern ...

ich würd' Dir aber die Maverick Speedball Remote empfehlen.


----------



## Arachne (6. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und du solltest deinen Avatar ändern
> 
> http://images.wikia.com/uncyclopedi..._happy_dance.jpg/180px-Snoopy_happy_dance.jpg


----------



## Arachne (6. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schau mal bei www.gocycle.de, einem meiner Stamm-Inet-Shops
> 
> Die führen die absenkbaren Sattelstützen von verschiedenen Herstellern ...
> 
> ich würd' Dir aber die Maverick Speedball Remote empfehlen.



Recht neu sind die von den kranken Brüdern. Die sehen den Mavericks sehr ähnlich.

Bin auch am überlegen...


----------



## Arachne (6. März 2008)

Nochmals vielen Dank, für die ganzen Glühstrümpfe! 

Und mit euch Trailspezis fahre ich erst, wenn ich mich mal ein paar Meter an das Teil gewöhnt hab`!  Dann natürlich super gerne!!!


----------



## Arachne (6. März 2008)

Tolles Programm, was bei mir gerade läuft:


----------



## wondermike (6. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schau mal bei www.gocycle.de, einem meiner Stamm-Inet-Shops
> 
> Die führen die absenkbaren Sattelstützen von verschiedenen Herstellern ...
> 
> ich würd' Dir aber die Maverick Speedball Remote empfehlen.



Ah jetzt ja. Hab' isch abba Probblemm middie Maver-Dingsda. Passd nämlisch nich für Fahhrad wo isch hab.


----------



## wondermike (6. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Recht neu sind die von den kranken Brüdern. Die sehen den Mavericks sehr ähnlich.
> 
> Bin auch am überlegen...



Auch zu groß.


----------



## Arachne (6. März 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Auch zu groß.



Beide möglichen Durchmesser?


----------



## wondermike (6. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Beide möglichen Durchmesser?



Ich hab 27,2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. März 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich hab 27,2.



 ok, Problem verstanden...


----------



## Arachne (6. März 2008)

Die Sitzposition ist etwas weniger gestreckt, als beim topfuel. Sie ist aber nicht so viel anders, als ich zuerst erwartete. 

Bin mal gespannt, wie es sich morgen zur A***** anfühlt!


----------



## Arachne (6. März 2008)

Oje, ich bin von dem Sekt ganz bedudelt...


----------



## mzaskar (7. März 2008)

da ist ja ein Tux in deinem Zimmer  

Du kommst mir nicht an meine Computers


----------



## wissefux (7. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Oje, ich bin von dem Sekt ganz bedudelt...



sitzt der kerl vor der glotze und kippt sich einen ...

tze tze tze ...  

moin !

@arachne : rausch schon ausgeschlafen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich hab 27,2.



Da kommt in der Tat wohl nur die Gravity in Frage ...

... ruf' einfach mal bei Gocycle an und frag' nach. Die sind supernett


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2008)

... ach so Moin


----------



## Arachne (7. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> sitzt der kerl vor der glotze und kippt sich einen ...
> 
> tze tze tze ...
> 
> ...



Moin,

Rausch hätte ich es nicht genannt. Es war auch nicht vor der Glotze...


----------



## Arachne (7. März 2008)

Sind die Lenker an euren Enduros eigentlich auch nur 685mm breit? Mir kommt das für `ne Enduro recht schmal vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (7. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Es war auch nicht vor der Glotze...



wo denn sonst  , das laufende tv-programm hast du doch hier reingestellt


----------



## Arachne (7. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> wo denn sonst  , das laufende tv-programm hast du doch hier reingestellt



 

Sag` mal, wie kalt ist es denn draußen? Von drinnen betrachtet sieht es draußen heute gar nicht so kalt aus.


----------



## wissefux (7. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sag` mal, wie kalt ist es denn draußen? Von drinnen betrachtet sieht es draußen heute gar nicht so kalt aus.



rein von der temperatur gesehen ist es viel wärmer, aktuell 2,8 °C in höchst.

allerdings empfand ich es heute gefühlt kälter als gestern bei -4°C  liegt wohl an der luft- und bodenfeuchtigkeit ...


----------



## Breezler (7. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sag` mal, wie kalt ist es denn draußen? Von drinnen betrachtet sieht es draußen heute gar nicht so kalt aus.





wissefux schrieb:


> rein von der temperatur gesehen ist es viel wärmer, aktuell 2,8 °C in höchst.
> 
> allerdings empfand ich es heute gefühlt kälter als gestern bei -4°C  liegt wohl an der luft- und bodenfeuchtigkeit ...



1,8 Grad in Oberursel so um viertel nach 5.
Aber eklig draussen. Feucht aus allen Richtungen. 
Und Moin zusammen


----------



## mzaskar (7. März 2008)

Mion


----------



## mzaskar (7. März 2008)

ermmm Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mion





mzaskar schrieb:


> ermmm Moin



Was denn jetzt?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> rein von der temperatur gesehen ist es viel wärmer, aktuell 2,8 °C in höchst.
> 
> allerdings empfand ich es heute gefühlt kälter als gestern bei -4°C  liegt wohl an der luft- und bodenfeuchtigkeit ...



Yepp - Der Nebel macht's (kälter)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sind die Lenker an euren Enduros eigentlich auch nur 685mm breit? Mir kommt das für `ne Enduro recht schmal vor.



Ich geh' 'eh immer nach der für mich angenehmen Sitzposition auch auf längeren Touren, unabhängig davon, was für ein Bike es ist,...

... den Lenker am FR habe ich deshalb sogar auch massiv gekürzt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Rausch hätte ich es nicht genannt. Es war auch nicht vor der Glotze...



Geht ja auch gar nicht, da hängt ja jetzt der neue Hobel davor


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2008)

Leute das Leben ist goil


----------



## Arachne (7. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Leute das Leben ist goil


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


>



Wenn schon dann


----------



## mzaskar (7. März 2008)

Jetzt muss ich für den Gerd ja etwas anspruchvollere Singletrails raussuchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2008)

Lt. www.wetter.de soll's von Montag bis Donnerstag hier in der Gegend massiv schiffen


----------



## wissefux (7. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich für den Gerd ja etwas anspruchvollere Singletrails raussuchen



erst muß er mal lernen, den hubbel anständig zu fahren, bevor es an anspruchsvollere trails geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> erst muß er mal lernen, den hubbel anständig zu fahren, bevor es an anspruchsvollere trails geht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2008)

Gestern ist auch das Frästeil für das Speedhub-Ausfallende an Almuts neuem Nicolai gekommen: Perfekt gefertigt und passend, mit einem eingearbeiteten, stylishen Nicolai-"N" ...

... jetzt kann ich endlich die Endmontage vornehmen


----------



## Arachne (7. März 2008)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


>



Wie meinen?


----------



## Arachne (7. März 2008)

So schnell bin ich mit dem topfuel höchstens im Sommer hier!  Müßte annähernd ein dreißiger Schnitt gewesen sein. 

Hoffentlich lag`s am Ostwind!? Naja, vielleicht wollte ich es auch ein ganz klein wenig wissen...


----------



## Arachne (7. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wie meinen?


da:



Arachne schrieb:


> So schnell bin ich mit dem topfuel höchstens im Sommer hier!  Müßte annähernd ein dreißiger Schnitt gewesen sein.
> 
> Hoffentlich lag`s am Ostwind!? Naja, vielleicht wollte ich es auch ein ganz klein wenig wissen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hoffentlich lag`s am Ostwind!? Naja, vielleicht wollte ich es auch ein ganz klein wenig wissen...



Kenn' ich, reine Psychologie


----------



## Arachne (7. März 2008)

ach ja, der  bin ich; um alle Verwechslungen mal auszuschließen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> da:



Na dan post mal in zusammenhängenden Sätzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ach ja, der  bin ich; um alle Verwechslungen mal auszuschließen.



Keine Sorge, das ist uns schon klar


----------



## Arachne (7. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gestern ist auch das Frästeil für das Speedhub-Ausfallende an Almuts neuem Nicolai gekommen: Perfekt gefertigt und passend, mit einem eingearbeiteten, stylishen Nicolai-"N" ...
> 
> ... jetzt kann ich endlich die Endmontage vornehmen



Fein! 

Bin ja sehr gespannt, was Almut zum Fullyfahrgefühl sagt!


----------



## Arachne (7. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na dan post mal in zusammenhängenden Sätzen



Schwer bei solchen Erlebnissen, bei denen einem echt die Luft weg bleibt!


----------



## Arachne (7. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, das ist uns schon klar



Schön, dass ihr, lieber wahltho, das wißt!


----------



## mzaskar (7. März 2008)

Was ein gepose ... ermm geposte 



Freue mich schon auf das neue Rad  Achnee war ja nicht für mich  Ausserdem müsste ich mir Holzklötze an die Füsse binden und den Vorbau nach hinten drehen um damit zu fahren 

Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt auf die ersten "richtigen" Fahrteindrücke ....

so ich mach mich mal hübsch und geh in den Schnee


----------



## mzaskar (7. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, das ist uns schon klar



stimmt der mit der fehlenden Schraube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (7. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich für den Gerd ja etwas anspruchvollere Singletrails raussuchen



      ...und das Moped mit dem größeren Motor nehmen!


----------



## Arachne (7. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> so ich mach mich mal hübsch und geh in den Schnee



 Jetzt schon?!!!


----------



## Arachne (7. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt auf die ersten "richtigen" Fahrteindrücke ....
> ...



ich auch!


----------



## wissefux (7. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gestern ist auch das Frästeil für das Speedhub-Ausfallende an Almuts neuem Nicolai gekommen: Perfekt gefertigt und passend, mit einem eingearbeiteten, stylishen Nicolai-"N" ...
> 
> ... jetzt kann ich endlich die Endmontage vornehmen





Arachne schrieb:


> Fein!
> 
> Bin ja sehr gespannt, was Almut zum Fullyfahrgefühl sagt!



oh wie schön. ein neues fully für wahline  

soll damit der weg zurück aufs bike erleichtert werden oder war das eh geplant ?


----------



## Arachne (7. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Kenn' ich, reine Psychologie



Jedenfalls ist es schön zu erfahren, dass mich die Geometrie nicht langsamer macht.  Wenn das Torque nun noch auf dem Trail brilliert, ist es für mich die eierlegende Wollmilchsau!


----------



## Arachne (7. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> oh wie schön. ein neues fully für wahline
> 
> soll damit der weg zurück aufs bike erleichtert werden oder war das eh geplant ?



war schon vorher geordert.


----------



## wissefux (7. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> war schon vorher geordert.



na logo. gut ding will ja schließlich weile haben  
hab ich ja auch mal durchgemacht, ist halt schon ne weile her ...

nicolai braucht halt für wenige produkte soviel zeit wie andere hersteller nachher zum ausliefern ihrer vielen produkte  

es wird ihr aber auf jeden fall helfen, wieder spaß am biken zu finden  

so ein neues gefährt motiviert eben ungemein  . ich will auch wieder eins


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schön, dass ihr, lieber wahltho, das wißt!



Anscheinend nicht nur ich  ...



mzaskar schrieb:


> stimmt der mit der fehlenden Schraube


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2008)

@Arachne: Ist Dir eigentlich mal aufgefallen, dass die Anderen Dich hier alle noch G*** nennen 

Das wolltest Du doch nicht mehr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Jedenfalls ist es schön zu erfahren, dass mich die Geometrie nicht langsamer macht.  Wenn das Torque nun noch auf dem Trail brilliert, ist es für mich die eierlegende Wollmilchsau!



Solange es nur abgeht wie Sau, aber dabei auf dem Trail weder Eier, Milch noch Wolle hinterlässt, ist es ok ...

... sonst fahr' ich zukünftig nicht mehr hinter Dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (7. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Arachne: Ist Dir eigentlich mal aufgefallen, dass die Anderen Dich hier alle noch G*** nennen
> 
> Das wolltest Du doch nicht mehr



Ich habe so vielen persönlich Bescheid gegeben, dass mir schlimmstenfalls zwei durch die Lappen gegangen sind...


----------



## Arachne (7. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Solange es nur abgeht wie Sau, aber dabei auf dem Trail weder Eier, Milch noch Wolle hinterlässt, ist es ok ...
> 
> ... sonst fahr' ich zukünftig nicht mehr hinter Dir



versteh` ich nicht!  So ein schön mit Wolle ausgepolsterter Trail ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> versteh` ich nicht!  So ein schön mit Wolle ausgepolsterter Trail ...



Sektenquatsch und Eiermatsch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sektenquatsch und Eiermatsch



... kennt das hier noch wer?


----------



## habkeinnick (7. März 2008)

ach den g**d darf man nicht mehr g**d nennen? wie doof...nu schmoll ich aber 

und g**d, trailbergauf wirste bestimmt nen unterschied merken...genau wie bergab


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2008)

Erstmal Mahlzeit hkn 

Soviel Zeit muss sein


----------



## habkeinnick (7. März 2008)

gude wahltho...mist fällt mir grad ein das ich noch garnix gefuttert habe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude wahltho...mist fällt mir grad ein das ich noch garnix gefuttert habe



Ich schon: Riesen-Currywurst begraben unter einem Kilo Pommes, ertränkt in Curry-Sauce und Mayo, zwei Beilagensalate und einen grossen Kirschyoghurt..

...

_**Bäuerchen**_


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> _**Bäuerchen**_



... ups, sorry aber konnte gerade nicht anders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (7. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich schon: Riesen-Currywurst begraben unter einem Kilo Pommes, ertränkt in Curry-Sauce und Mayo, zwei Beilagensalate und einen grossen Kirschyoghurt..
> 
> ...
> 
> _**Bäuerchen**_




hmmm lecker...currywurst mit pommes..toll nu hab ich hunger wie s*u


----------



## Arachne (7. März 2008)

Gourmets unter sich...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gourmets unter sich...



Wie sagte schon Thomas Lieven: Es muss nicht immer Kaviar sein


----------



## habkeinnick (7. März 2008)

fischeier sind eh nicht so mein ding


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmmm lecker...currywurst mit pommes..toll nu hab ich hunger wie s*u



... ich konnte da heute auch nicht dran vorbeigehen


----------



## habkeinnick (7. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ich konnte da heute auch nicht dran vorbeigehen



ich würd aktuell gerne die chance an sowas vorbei zu gehen  dann würde ich mich auch von mir überreden lassen...warum gibts hier keine mobilen imbisswagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (7. März 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> fischeier sind eh nicht so mein ding



meins auch nicht.

außer vielleicht zum Garnieren von Sushi-Röllchen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> meins auch nicht.
> 
> außer vielleicht zum Garnieren von Sushi-Röllchen!



Ikura-Maki-Sushi 'ess ich gerne


----------



## habkeinnick (7. März 2008)

bei mir liegt das auch mehr an der allgemeinen abneigung für meeresfrüchte...wobei essen und ralph wir ja erst vor kurzem hatten


----------



## Arachne (7. März 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> bei mir liegt das auch mehr an der allgemeinen abneigung für meeresfrüchte...wobei essen und ralph wir ja erst vor kurzem hatten



suuper pienzig, aber gewaltige Mengen in unglaublicher Zeit!


----------



## Arachne (7. März 2008)

puuh, bin grad megamüüd` - Tee hilft gerade auch nicht - geh` ma raus an die Luft - meine ersten Treppen rattern!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> bei mir liegt das auch mehr an der allgemeinen abneigung für meeresfrüchte...wobei essen und ralph wir ja erst vor kurzem hatten



Ich lieber Meeresfrüchte: Austern, Seeigel, Langustinen, Hummer,...

... natürlich auch Sushi ...

... und was sich darauf reimt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. März 2008)

moin!

Arachne: wie willsten mit dem Rücklicht den Sattel vernünftig versenken um richtige Treppen zu fahren?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. März 2008)

@ wahltho: du kannst doch gucken wie das Wetter übernächste Woche wird...da wollte ich eigentlich Urlaub nehmen, lohnt sich das denn überhaupt?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ wahltho: du kannst doch gucken wie das Wetter übernächste Woche wird...da wollte ich eigentlich Urlaub nehmen, lohnt sich das denn überhaupt?



Urlaub zu Hause?


----------



## Arachne (7. März 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> Arachne: wie willsten mit dem Rücklicht den Sattel vernünftig versenken um richtige Treppen zu fahren?



Konnte mich gerade noch zurück halten und habe ausnahmsweise das Rücklich mal nicht angeschweißt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (7. März 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ wahltho: du kannst doch gucken wie das Wetter übernächste Woche wird...da wollte ich eigentlich Urlaub nehmen, lohnt sich das denn überhaupt?



oracle wahltho!  Da find` ich das von 300 geringfügig attraktiver...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Konnte mich gerade noch zurück halten und habe ausnahmsweise das Rücklich mal nicht angeschweißt...



Soll ich Dir die Poppnietzange leihen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> oracle wahltho!  Da find` ich das von 300 geringfügig attraktiver...



Nullo Problemo - Ich find' das Schneckschen in 300 auch attraktiver als mich selbst


----------



## Arachne (7. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nullo Problemo - Ich find' das Schneckschen in 300 auch attraktiver als mich selbst



Obwohl wir ja alle auch ein wenig selbstverliebt sind.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Obwohl wir ja alle auch ein wenig selbstverliebt sind.



Natürlich lieben wir uns anundfürsich schon ein bisschen selbst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Natürlich lieben wir uns anundfürsich schon ein bisschen selbst



... gelegentlich zumindest


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Urlaub zu Hause?



Bikeurlaub im Taunus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Bikeurlaub im Taunus



Hhmmm, ...

... da muss wahltho mal tief in seine Glaskugel schauen...

... für die Woche ab dem 17. März wird derzeit ziemlich wolkig, mit gelegentlichen Aufheiterungen und 11 bis 12 Grad, aber weitestgehend trocken vorhergesagt...

... für die kommende Woche aber inzwischen von Montag bis Freitag komplett Regen


----------



## Breezler (7. März 2008)

Goil, was man so alles in der Garage findet





Ob das noch funktionsfähig ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (7. März 2008)

Hoi zäme....

Back from Powderday ... 

Kann ich mal bitte neue Beine haben


----------



## Arachne (7. März 2008)

und ich hätte gerne eine neue Schachtel Flicken!


----------



## Arachne (7. März 2008)

als ich nach über einer dreiviertel Stunde Flicken frierend am Biebricher Rheinufer saß, kamen zwei nette Dirter interessiert vorbei und wir quatschten noch ein wenig!  Die hatten auf ihren Dirtbikes Maxxis. Entweder, wenn die Nobbies abgefahren sind, oder nach den nächsten Löchern mache ich mir auch Maxxis drauf!


----------



## wondermike (7. März 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> Arachne: wie willsten mit dem Rücklicht den Sattel vernünftig versenken um richtige Treppen zu fahren?



Die Speichenreflektoren hat er ja auch noch gar nicht drangebaut....


----------



## wondermike (7. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> als ich nach über einer dreiviertel Stunde Flicken frierend am Biebricher Rheinufer saß, ...



Was hast Du den wildes getrieben? Und wieviele Löcher hast Du gehabt, dass es eine dreiviertel Stunde gedauert hat?


----------



## mzaskar (7. März 2008)

Ich fahre die NN (2.4) schon das ganze Jahr ohne Flicken zu müssen... Bist du durch das Schlafzimmer eines indischen Fakirs gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (7. März 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Was hast Du den wildes getrieben? Und wieviele Löcher hast Du gehabt, dass es eine dreiviertel Stunde gedauert hat?



sechs: einen Snakebite vorne und zwei hinten...


----------



## Maggo (7. März 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> Arachne: wie willsten mit dem Rücklicht den Sattel vernünftig versenken um richtige Treppen zu fahren?



@crazy:das hiä iss monströs. meine süße hat sich grade schlappgelacht.


----------



## Arachne (7. März 2008)

Meine Eltviller Runde

Burg Cratz in Eltville:







Wasserwerk zwischen Schierstein und Walluf:




Promenade am Schiersteiner Hafen:



Ich brauche ganz dringend noch `ne Bimmel!!!

Sonnenuntergang an der Biebricher Anlegestelle:


----------



## Arachne (7. März 2008)

Die Treppe und mein plattes Rad sind sofort kommentiert worden.


----------



## Arachne (7. März 2008)

Als ich heute Mittag los fuhr, hab` ich erstmal jeweils gefühlte zwei Bar aus den Reifen gelassen und es waren bestimmt noch jeweils drei drin. Hat sich auch kein bisschen platt angefühlt. Bin sehr vorsichtig gestartet, erstmal nur super einfache Sachen. Mit zunehmender Sicherheit ist es dann immer mehr geworden. Hänge: rauf/runter, Treppen: rauf(moderat)/runter, Absätze,... Hat super Spaß gemacht!!! Runter zus senkt das Bike super bereitwillig die Nase. Das ganze habe ich dann so lange gesteigert, bis ich mit viel Schwung die Treppe hoch bin...





Beim Knipsen dachte ich dann: Hier riecht es ja so nach Gummi...


----------



## caroka (7. März 2008)

@Arachne
Schönes Gefühl son neues Bike, oder?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2008)

N'abend und GN8 zugleich


----------



## caroka (7. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend und GN8 zugleich



Ich schleich mich auch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. März 2008)

Es ist vollbracht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. März 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. März 2008)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. März 2008)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. März 2008)

Eckdaten:

Helius CC Small / Speedhub only / Verstärkte Druckstreben

Speedhub #10490

Fox Float XTT 130
DT Swiss 190 SSD

Hope Mono M4 183mm Vorne/Hinten

Mavic 717 Disc / DT Swiss Comp 2.0/1.8/2.0 mit Prolock Nippeln

Chris King NoThreadSet

Tune King
Tune Fastfoot/Sixpack
Tune Starkes Stück


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. März 2008)

Jetzt aber endgültig GN8


----------



## wondermike (8. März 2008)

Mein lieber Schwan. Nur vom Feinsten.  

Wann wird's denn eingeweiht? Und was wiegt sowas nu?


----------



## mzaskar (8. März 2008)

Noch ein schönes Gestühl, nun mal Daumen drücken das sich Wahline damit anfreundet 

Gn8 bis Sonntagabend


----------



## caroka (8. März 2008)

Moin moin,



wahltho schrieb:


> Es ist vollbracht



[viele, schöne Bilder]

Man sollte es erst mal einfahren. Die Rohloff ist anfangs einfach noch unzumutbar vom Geräuschpegel. Selbstlos wie ich bin, würde ich das sogar machen.


----------



## Maggo (8. März 2008)

und genau wegen dieser unbeschreiblich selbstlosen art, deiner bereitschaft sich jederzeit für eine(n) anderen aufzuopfern haben wir dich soooo lieb.


----------



## mzaskar (8. März 2008)

Ich würde dich beim Einfahren begleiten, trotz des Geräuschpegels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (8. März 2008)

[provuziermodus=an]

@wahltho: was soll das sein auf den bildern,
ein bergaufgefährt mit getunenten läufen, satterversenkverhinderungsklemme und rutschreifen?

ich sag jetzt mal nix zu der wenn, ich fall will ich die füße am bike behalten, halterung...

[provuziermodus=aus]


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> [provuziermodus=an]
> 
> @wahltho: was soll das sein auf den bildern,



Das neue Mittel der Wahl


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. März 2008)

... und Moin natürlich


----------



## Lucafabian (8. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das neue Mittel der Wahl



ach so


----------



## mzaskar (8. März 2008)

Die Plauscher rüsten auf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ach so



Genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (8. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die Plauscher rüsten auf



das scheint mir auch so


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die Plauscher rüsten auf



Umsetzung des Plauscher-Doppelnachrüstungsbeschlusses


----------



## mzaskar (8. März 2008)

Ich rüste diese Jahr höchstens meine Wakeboard auf 

Habt also noch Ruhe vor mir auf einem *LanggehubtenschnellbergabundueberdieFelsenhüpfRad*

Muss mal Frühstücken und dann auf den Berg schwingen, hoffe die Wolken verziehen sich. Später bin ich dann evtl. hier (Wildhaus, Alt St. Johann) zu sehen 

Schöne Grüsse in die nördlichen Kantone


----------



## mzaskar (8. März 2008)

@ Wahltho

Aber wenigstens die Reifen hättest du putzen und schwärzen können ...... wie sieht denn das aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Wahltho
> 
> Aber wenigstens die Reifen hättest du putzen und schwärzen können ...... wie sieht denn das aus



Der hinten ist doch neu, aber den vorne hätte ich natürlich noch reinigen können - stimmt


----------



## Lucafabian (8. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich rüste diese Jahr höchstens meine Wakeboard auf
> 
> Habt also noch Ruhe vor mir auf einem *LanggehubtenschnellbergabundueberdieFelsenhüpfRad*
> 
> ...



SAGG!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich rüste diese Jahr höchstens meine Wakeboard auf
> 
> Habt also noch Ruhe vor mir auf einem *LanggehubtenschnellbergabundueberdieFelsenhüpfRad*
> 
> ...



Viel Spass - und pass' auf Dich auf


----------



## Arachne (8. März 2008)

@wahltho: toll!  Bin, wie gesagt, auf ihr Urteil gespannt, wenn sie sich erstmal ein wenig eingefahren hat. Das Gewicht würde mich auch interessieren.

@caroka: ja und wie! 

@mzaskar: viel Spaß!!


----------



## Alberto68 (8. März 2008)

moinsen,

was ist denn mit dem wetter heute schon wieder los ich wollte heute mal biken gehen .... war schon einer draussen ???

so werde mal ne waldbegehung machen mit meinem schwarzen couch 

bis spaeter


----------



## wondermike (8. März 2008)

Warumsieht's hier schon wieder aus, als würde es gleich regnen? Es sit doch Wochenende. Da muss doch schönes Wetter sein! Warum tut die Regierung nichts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (8. März 2008)

gerade in hannover angekommen, hier iss bombenwetter.


----------



## habkeinnick (8. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> gerade in hannover angekommen, hier iss bombenwetter.



hier ist auch gut. angenehm draußen und die sonne scheint. super


----------



## Maggo (8. März 2008)

was machste dann vorm rechner? ich würd so einiges geben bei so nem wetter wie hier heut im taunus oder so unterwegs zu seuin.


----------



## wondermike (8. März 2008)

Hier sieht es zwar immer noch nicht so richtig toll aus, aber ich werde mich trozdem mal in Richtung Hohemark aufmachen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. März 2008)

Caro, Almut und ich werden ab 14:00 Uhr eine Runde ab fbh drehen, vllt. trifft man sich ja irgendwo 

Falls sich heute abend noch was Après-iges ergeben sollte, sag' ich noch Bescheid.


----------



## habkeinnick (8. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> was machste dann vorm rechner? ich würd so einiges geben bei so nem wetter wie hier heut im taunus oder so unterwegs zu seuin.



ja du...hast ja auch keine 30kg zuviel und deine motivation ist auch nicht im keller


----------



## Maggo (8. März 2008)

ersteres auf alle fälle.


----------



## caroka (8. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Caro, Almut und ich werden ab 14:00 Uhr eine Runde ab fbh drehen, vllt. trifft man sich ja irgendwo
> 
> Falls sich heute abend noch was Après-iges ergeben sollte, sag' ich noch Bescheid.



Ach, will Almut mit Ihrem HT fahren.


----------



## caroka (8. März 2008)

So, ich mach mir mal Essen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (8. März 2008)

guuude @ all


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. März 2008)

was eins schönes wetter


----------



## Arachne (8. März 2008)

So, bin auch wieder zurück. Habe dem Enduro mal einige heimatliche Trails vorgestellt.  Meisterturm, Gundel, Hahnenkopf, Mannstein, Staufen, Kaisertempel, Eppstein, Burgfrieden, Heilwacht, Eppstein, Kaisertempel, schwarze Sau, Gundel, Schwimmbad Kelkheim.

Die Trails sind noch leicht feucht. Heute Vormittag war es im Schatten noch recht frisch. Jetzt ist es wunderbar, ich aber super platt...  Gut, dass ich zu spät für die fbh`ler bin! Sonst wär` ich am End` größenwahnsinnig geworden... 

Die Trails hier kann ich auch fast alle mit dem topfuel schnell fahren. Mit der Enduro ist es aber wesentlich entspannter!!!  Auf der Rückfahrt an der Gundel kam Arkonis entgegen. Ist auch am Kondition aufbauen.


----------



## Arachne (8. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> was machste dann vorm rechner? ich würd so einiges geben bei so nem wetter wie hier heut im taunus oder so unterwegs zu seuin.



ich bau auf Dich.  Im Moment sind wir mal wieder vor Fux und Kater...


----------



## Arachne (8. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> So, ich mach mir mal Essen.



Das muß ich jetzt auch ganz dringend!


----------



## wissefux (8. März 2008)

schlitze klopfen war heut auch schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (8. März 2008)

Wär ich mal bei fbh mitgefahren. Für GC mit dem Kater war ich heute wohl zu ausgehungert. Wie sieht's denn morgen aus?. Und vor allem: was sagt Almut zum neuen Nicki?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. März 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wär ich mal bei fbh mitgefahren. Für GC mit dem Kater war ich heute wohl zu ausgehungert. Wie sieht's denn morgen aus?. Und vor allem: was sagt Almut zum neuen Nicki?



Caro, Almut, Berto und ich sind heute von fbh eine schöne Runde über Fuxi rund um den Alden gefahren. Das Wetter war sehr schön, zum Schluss allerdings etwas schattig .

Am Fuxi haben wir zunächst Ratte und Hopi getroffen, als wir dann gerade wieder losfahren wollten, kam der Kater gerade mit seiner GC-Gruppe vorbei 

Nachher findet noch ein Après-Biken mit Essen und Film schauen bei uns statt ...

Wegen Tour morgen, lass' uns morgen früh mal schauen 

Almut findet ihr neues Nicolai jedenfalls Klasse


----------



## Arachne (8. März 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wär ich mal bei fbh mitgefahren. Für GC mit dem Kater war ich heute wohl zu ausgehungert. Wie sieht's denn morgen aus?. Und vor allem: was sagt Almut zum neuen Nicki?



Ja was, hast Du abbrechen müssen?


----------



## Arachne (8. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Nachher findet noch ein Après-Biken mit Essen und Film schauen bei uns statt ...
> ...



was für einen Film schaut ihr denn?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> was für einen Film schaut ihr denn?



Wissen wir noch nicht, wird nach demokratischen Regeln vor Ort entschieden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wissen wir noch nicht, wird nach demokratischen Regeln vor Ort entschieden



Genaue Zeit wurde jedenfalls nicht vereinbart, schätzungsweise geht es mit Kochen/Essen so gegen 20:00 Uhr los...


----------



## caroka (8. März 2008)

Ich war von 20:00 ausgegangen.  Ich muss noch duschen und einkaufen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genaue Zeit wurde jedenfalls nicht vereinbart, schätzungsweise geht es mit Kochen/Essen so gegen *20:00 Uhr* los...





caroka schrieb:


> Ich war von *20:00* ausgegangen.  Ich muss noch duschen und einkaufen.



Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Zilli (8. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
sorry das ich mich lang nicht gemeldet habe, aber seit gestern bin ich erst aus dem Laufrad auf der A***** ausgestiegen .

Dazu hat Sabine sich diese Woche auf der A***** die rechte Hand aufgeschnitten , welche nun verbunden ist (Fuß umgeknickt und mit einem Glas in der Hand gefallen und mit 6 Stichen genäht worden).
D.h. sie kann so gut wie nix machen (Wahltho/Wahline müßten ein Lied davon singen können). Somit bin ich hier nun auch etwas mehr eingespannt als üblich. 
Biken konnte ich in letzter Zeit nur, um das Angenehme (Biken) mit dem Nützlichen (Besuch meiner Mutter im Flörsheimer Krankenhaus oder Abholen unseres Auto's am Kronberger Hang nach Bines Unfall) verbunden.
Morgen Mittag fahre ich zum letzten der 5 Seminare an den Starnbergersee. Was ich dort in der Mittagspause von 1230 bis 1500 machen werde, is ja wohl klar . Hoffentlich macht das Wetter einigermaßen mit.
Den Apreé'lern und allen Anderen in nah und fern (z.B. Hannover) alles Gute bis nächste Woche.


----------



## wondermike (8. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja was, hast Du abbrechen müssen?



Na ja, ich habe mich von der Gruppe abgesetzt und bin alleine weiter gefahren. So ganz entspannt ging es dann problemlos. Aber das Tempo der Gruppe war einfach zu hoch,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. März 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Dazu hat Sabine sich diese Woche auf der A***** die rechte Hand aufgeschnitten , welche nun verbunden ist (Fuß umgeknickt und mit einem Glas in der Hand gefallen und mit 6 Stichen genäht worden).



  Gute Besserung an Deine Frau unbekannterweise


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. März 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> D.h. sie kann so gut wie nix machen (Wahltho/Wahline müßten ein Lied davon singen können). Somit bin ich hier nun auch etwas mehr eingespannt als üblich.



 Da können wir in der Tat ein Lied von singen


----------



## Arachne (8. März 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Na ja, ich habe mich von der Gruppe abgesetzt und bin alleine weiter gefahren. So ganz entspannt ging es dann problemlos. Aber das Tempo der Gruppe war einfach zu hoch,



Level 3, oder Kater "2"?


----------



## Arachne (8. März 2008)

@Zilli: Gruß und gute Besserung an den 28er Geist!


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. März 2008)

geht morgen irgendeine Tour in den Hochtaunus ?


----------



## Arachne (8. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> geht morgen irgendeine Tour in den Hochtaunus ?



Wo würdest Du denn zusteigen wollen? Wo würdest Du denn hin wollen? Und vor allem, wann würdest Du starten wollen?


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wo würdest Du denn zusteigen wollen? Wo würdest Du denn hin wollen? Und vor allem, wann würdest Du starten wollen?



Zusteigmöglichkeit: evtl NFH, Rotes Kreuz... 
hin wollen : evtl mal wieder aufn feldi, fuchsi, vllt bissi um den alden (vllt aber  auch nicht ) 
starten ist so ne sache   9:00uhr  am NFH


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. März 2008)

also ich denk wenn ich morgen allein fahr wird das sooo ausehn:

Heftrich, Glashütten, Rotes Kreuz, übern X hoch zum Feldi..., dann evtl den wieder runter bis zum Windeck (heißt glaube so) dann den trail runter zum fuchsi dann über die WAB rüber zum Roten Kreuz, dann runner bis zum eselseck über NFH und ne laaaaangen WAB zum Atzelberg, dann meinen netten trail runter und wieder nach hause ....


----------



## Arachne (8. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Zusteigmöglichkeit: evtl NFH, Rotes Kreuz...
> hin wollen : evtl mal wieder aufn feldi, fuchsi, vllt bissi um den alden (vllt aber  auch nicht )
> starten ist so ne sache   9:00uhr  am NFH



Auf den Feldi würde ich an einem Sonntag eher weniger gerne. Allerdings bin ich auch lange nicht mehr den X-Trail gefahren... 

Neun Uhr nfh ist für mich eher ausgeschlossen.  Neun/halb zehn ab Hofheim starten wäre sinnvoll, es soll ab mittags ja regnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (8. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Auf den Feldi würde ich an einem Sonntag eher weniger gerne. Allerdings bin ich auch lange nicht mehr den X-Trail gefahren...
> 
> Neun Uhr nfh ist für mich eher ausgeschlossen.  Neun/halb zehn ab Hofheim starten wäre sinnvoll, es soll ab mittags ja regnen...



also ich denk ich werd morgen ganz spontan fahren


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (8. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Level 3, oder Kater "2"?


Weder noch. Bin heute eine echte 2 gefahren. War ja auch mit ganz ungewohntem Gefährt unterwegs und das hat bergauf schon ordentlich gebremst. Mike war heute wohl einfach ein bissl platt.


----------



## Miss H (8. März 2008)

hi Ihr alle, mich gibt es noch,

ich habe mich im WWP meines teams auf Platz 2 hochgearbeitet  

dennoch bin ich weit entfernt, mit euch auf tour zu gehen... 

ab morgen bin ich erst mal 'ne woche skifahren in Hochgurgl mit noch 3 Weibern um die 60 - das wird lustig.

Bin am letzten Sonntag das zweite mal oma geworden - nachmachen.....


----------



## Miss H (8. März 2008)

Miss H schrieb:


> hi Ihr alle, mich gibt es noch,
> 
> ich habe mich im WWP meines teams auf Platz 2 hochgearbeitet
> 
> ...



muß nat. Wpp  heißen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. März 2008)

Hi Missy schön, dass es Dich noch gibt und viel Spass im Schnee


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. März 2008)

Respekt Missy! - Ein fettes Selbstzitat 

Auspreche Anerkennung vom Meister der Selbstzitate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. März 2008)

GN8 @All


----------



## Arachne (9. März 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Weder noch. Bin heute eine echte 2 gefahren. War ja auch mit ganz ungewohntem Gefährt unterwegs und das hat bergauf schon ordentlich gebremst. Mike war heute wohl einfach ein bissl platt.



Mit was für einem Hirsch warst Du denn unterwegs?


----------



## wissefux (9. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mit was für einem Hirsch warst Du denn unterwegs?



würde mich auch mal interessieren ...


----------



## wissefux (9. März 2008)

so, ich geh noch mal auf tour. wie in alten, längst vergangenen zeiten ...


----------



## Arachne (9. März 2008)

Miss H schrieb:


> hi Ihr alle, mich gibt es noch,
> 
> ich habe mich im WWP meines teams auf Platz 2 hochgearbeitet
> 
> ...



Hi Missy, schön von Dir zu hören!

Viel Spaß im Schnee und beim Aprés-Ski!


----------



## Arachne (9. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> so, ich geh noch mal auf tour. wie in alten, längst vergangenen zeiten ...



Jetzt???


----------



## wissefux (9. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Jetzt???



wenn nicht jetzt, wann dann


----------



## wissefux (9. März 2008)

bis gleich ...


----------



## Arachne (9. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> bis gleich ...



Da schlummre ich hoffentlich schon!  Viel Spaß!?


----------



## wissefux (9. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Da schlummre ich hoffentlich schon!  Viel Spaß!?



na, wer wird denn auf einmal schwächeln  

dann halt auch gn8 ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (9. März 2008)

moin  

was sinn das all für schnarchsägg hier


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. März 2008)

mooin


----------



## Arachne (9. März 2008)

_blinzelblinzel - gääääähhhhhnnn_

Morgen!


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> _blinzelblinzel - gääääähhhhhnnn_
> 
> Morgen!



duuuu??? sooo früh hier????
das geht? hasten neuen Wecker?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mit was für einem Hirsch warst Du denn unterwegs?


Mit sowas da. Testbike von hibike. Eigentlich mit knapp 13 kg gar nicht so schwer, aber die Reifen (Kenda Nevegal) rollen gar nicht und die Sitzposition ist sehr abwärtsorientiert. Der Hinterbau ist allerdings ´ne echte Wucht! Werd ich gleich in KH ausprobieren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. März 2008)

Moin, moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. März 2008)

Wir hatten gestern abend noch ein lustig Après mit Caro und die Radde und Hopi sind spontan auch noch vorbeigekommen 

Einen Film haben wir dann doch nicht mehr geschaut und anstattdessen lieber nur geplauscht


----------



## Hopi (9. März 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Mit sowas da.  aber die Reifen (Kenda Nevegal) rollen gar nicht )



ist ja auch kein CC Reifen sondern für AM/FR


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir hatten gestern abend noch ein lustig Après mit Caro und die Radde und Hopi sind spontan auch noch vorbeigekommen
> 
> Einen Film haben wir dann doch nicht mehr geschaut und anstattdessen lieber nur geplauscht



hatte leider keine möglichkeit rüber zu kommen, außer mim bike 
außerdem hatte ich noch n'Haufen zu lernen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hatte leider keine möglichkeit rüber zu kommen, außer mim bike
> außerdem hatte ich noch n'Haufen zu lernen



Schade 

... aber war schon die richtige Entscheidung, denn Du must ja auch erstmal noch 'nen gutes Abi machen, etc.


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... aber war schon die richtige Entscheidung, denn Du must ja auch erstmal noch 'nen gutes Abi machen, etc.


----------



## Arachne (9. März 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Mit sowas da. Testbike von hibike. Eigentlich mit knapp 13 kg gar nicht so schwer, aber die Reifen (Kenda Nevegal) rollen gar nicht und die Sitzposition ist sehr abwärtsorientiert. Der Hinterbau ist allerdings ´ne echte Wucht! Werd ich gleich in KH ausprobieren.



Nett!  Werde ich mir dann mal anschauen.


----------



## Arachne (9. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> duuuu??? sooo früh hier????
> das geht? hasten neuen Wecker?



Im Gegensatz zu sonst, war ich heute spät wach.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> duuuu??? sooo früh hier????
> das geht? hasten neuen Wecker?



Tja, irgendwann kriegt die senile Bettflucht jeden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. März 2008)

So Leutz, ich werde mich jetzt mal auf's Bike schwingen, um ein wenig am Staufen 'rumzuturnen.

Danach werde ich wahrscheinlich Caro und Thomas ein wenig bei GA1 begleiten.

Bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (9. März 2008)

heut bleibts größtenteils trocken


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> So Leutz, ich werde mich jetzt mal auf's Bike schwingen, um ein wenig am Staufen 'rumzuturnen.
> 
> Danach werde ich wahrscheinlich Caro und *Thomas *ein wenig bei GA1 begleiten.
> 
> Bis später



 hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## wissefux (9. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Einen Film haben wir dann doch nicht mehr geschaut und anstattdessen lieber *nur geplauscht*



na typisch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> na typisch





... schöne Grüße zurück übrigens


----------



## caroka (9. März 2008)

Moin moin,


--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hab ich was verpasst?



Das ist nicht Wahltho, sondern ein Bekannter von mir.


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> 
> Das ist nicht Wahltho, sondern ein Bekannter von mir.



dacht schon


----------



## Arachne (9. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Danach werde ich wahrscheinlich Caro und Thomas ein wenig bei GA1 begleiten.
> ...



Seid ihr dabei physisch zu zweit, oder zu dritt?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> dacht schon



Ich hoffe, dass ich (noch) nicht an Persönlichkeitsspaltung leide


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass ich (noch) nicht an Persönlichkeitsspaltung leide


----------



## Arachne (9. März 2008)

Habe eben mal kurz raus gefühlt: Heute besser Bein-, statt Knielinge...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (9. März 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Mit sowas da. Testbike von hibike. Eigentlich mit knapp 13 kg gar nicht so schwer, aber die Reifen (Kenda Nevegal) rollen gar nicht und die Sitzposition ist sehr abwärtsorientiert. Der Hinterbau ist allerdings ´ne echte Wucht! Werd ich gleich in KH ausprobieren.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. März 2008)

Ei gude, melde mich mal aus dem Off von der Vivi aus 
Ich hab gestern die Sonne auch genutzt und war aufm Feldi  geiles Wetter gestern


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. März 2008)

@ Arachne: vielleicht hätte es nicht so oft gekracht an der Treppe wenn du den Sattel runter gemacht hättest


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. März 2008)

sooo
war dann heut doch nichts mit feldi.....
wollt dann aufn atzelberg.... nur leider hat die motivation gefehlt, deshalb hab ich aufm halben weg umgekehrt...
waren dann aber trotzdem 6 punkte


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. März 2008)

kurze frage....
hat hier jemand vor sein auto zu verkaufen???


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. März 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> ist ja auch kein CC Reifen sondern für AM/FR


Wenn er dann wenigstens ordentlich breit gewesen wäre, hätte ich das auch akzeptiert. Aber in 2,1 bringt das ja hinten und vorne nix. Hab für heute die, eigentlich auch nicht unbedingt AM-typischen Montain King 2,2 Supersonic von meinem Hardtail aufgezogen und es ging schon viel besser.   Das Ganze in 2,4 wäre wohl noch besser gewesen, aber für zwei Touren kauf ich ja keinen Reifen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. März 2008)

So...

... bin zuerst ein wenig am Staufen rumgerockt und dann noch mit Caro und Thomas eine schöne Runde im Hochtaunus gefahren 

... eigentlich sollte es ja GA1 sein, aber das konnten wir nicht so ganz einhalten 

... dieser ganze Trainings-Schickschnack ist einfach nix für meines Vaters Sohn  

Nach einem fetten Eisbecher und drei Kugeln Extraeis (Eis von Büffelmich, sehr zu empfehlen!) geht es mir jetzt langsam besser


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. März 2008)

Wir haben übrigens heute festgestellt, dass auf dem nfh-Trail jetzt zwei Bäume querliegen.

Die Birke im oberen Bereich liegt ja schon länger quer. Da kommt man schiebenderweise noch drunterweg und die krieg' ich wahrscheinlich wieder mit dem Leatherman durch.

Weiter unten ist aber jetzt noch eine fette Fichte umgekippt und versperrt den ganzen Trail. Da bräuchte man wohl zumindest eine richtige Bügelsäge und zwei Leute um die durch- und wegzukriegen


----------



## Maggo (9. März 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> .......aber für zwei Touren kauf ich ja keinen Reifen...



und ausgerechnet dir als mr reifentest in person sollen wir das jetzt glauben.????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (9. März 2008)

Walto.. Caro... ihr treulosen Tomaten.. wieso sagt Ihr nicht bescheid, wenn Ihr in meiner Nähe wart? War heute auch in der Ecke unterwegs..

nu kommt wohl ne Grippe auf mich zu


----------



## wondermike (9. März 2008)

Bei mir war heute mal wieder Flachland angesagt. Zuerst habe ich richtig gelitten. Nach ca. einer Stunde lief es aber ganz gut.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> und ausgerechnet dir als mr reifentest in person sollen wir das jetzt glauben.????


Naja, Geld drucken kann ich ja noch nicht.  
War zumindest wieder sehr schön in KH und mit Federweg schon ganz anders. Schöner weiß ich nicht. Hardtail hat auch was und man kommt wirklich besser hoch, aber bergab geht halt doch mit dem Fully schneller. Der größte Unterschied war aber vielleicht der Lenker. 610 mm ohne Hörnchen gegen sonst 560 mm und Hörnchen (-> ca. 530 mm effektiv) ist für enge Kurven schon ein Unterschied. War wirklich am Überlegen, ob ich dem Nox einen breiten Lenker spendieren soll... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  , werd ich beim "Systemvergleich" in drei Wochen wissen.
Hab übrigens heute danke Guide Uwe zwei neue Uphill-Trails kennen gelernt. So kann man die Runde mal variieren.


----------



## Arachne (9. März 2008)

Hatte heute Morgen noch meine Beine von gestern gespürt.  Ging aber, es war eher ein wohliges Gefühl. Ich gegen halb eins aus dem Haus raus und meinen Haus(mini)-DH runter. Unten am Knick dann so viel Schwung, dass beim Bremsen das Hinterrad abhob und ich wegen der Kurve ein sauberes (aber trotzdem unkontrolliertes...) Hinterradversetzen hinbekam... 

Kurz bevor ich in den Kapellenberg einbog, fuhr so `ne Lycra-Schwuchtel da entlang.  Auf dem Albertsweg hatte ich ihn dann und überholte ihn mit meiner Enduro und meinen saloppen Klamotten.    Und dann von wegen  Er hing sich bei mir dran und es begann ein Entscheidungsrennen Richtung Gundel. 

Den Gundeltrail hoch, über den Hahnenkopf zum Gimbitrail und über den Ölmühlweg zum Reichenbachtal fühlte ich mich weiter ok. Also das Tal hoch und über den Fuxi und Richtung Alder zum schwarzen Balken. Da war ich dann bereits so fertig, dass die Abfahrt sich nicht so anfühlte, wie ich mir das gewünscht hatte... 

Weiter runter über den Viktoriatrail, über die Hühnerbergswiesen auf den Kliniktrail und durch Orschel. Runter nach Heddernheim und die Nidda lang nach Höchst.





Durch Höchst und Unterliederbach zur A66, die entlang Richtung Kriftel und zurück.  Heute brauch ich mal neue Beine...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. März 2008)

So GN8 @All


----------



## Maggo (10. März 2008)

gleich iss feierabend kann sich nur noch um ein oder zwei stunden handeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (10. März 2008)

Moinsen 

Eine feuchte Woche ist vorhergesagt  ==> ergo viel Neuschnee in den Bergen


----------



## caroka (10. März 2008)

Moin moin,




wartool schrieb:


> Walto.. Caro... ihr treulosen Tomaten.. wieso sagt Ihr nicht bescheid, wenn Ihr in meiner Nähe wart? War heute auch in der Ecke unterwegs..
> 
> nu kommt wohl ne Grippe auf mich zu


Wahltho mit zwei *H*. Mach hier nur keine Fehler.  Wir haben uns kurzfristig zusammen telefoniert, da bei mir ein Sektfrühstück ausgefallen ist. 



Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Naja, Geld drucken kann ich ja noch nicht.
> ..........


Wenn Du den Kniff raus hast lass es mich wissen. 



Maggo schrieb:


> gleich iss feierabend kann sich nur noch um ein oder zwei stunden handeln.


Die einen besonders schönen guten Morgen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2008)

2 x (Moin  )



caroka schrieb:


> Wahltho mit zwei *H*. Mach hier nur keine Fehler.  Wir haben uns kurzfristig zusammen telefoniert, da bei mir ein Sektfrühstück ausgefallen ist.



3 x (Genau  )


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Eine feuchte Woche ist vorhergesagt



Stimmt wohl Leider


----------



## Arachne (10. März 2008)

Morsche,

im Moment sieht es ja noch gut aus. Hat einer die aktuelle Temperatur?


----------



## Maggo (10. März 2008)

moin, hier dürften so um 6°c sein. hilft dir das??


----------



## wissefux (10. März 2008)

höchst meldet 8,6 °c ! bei sonnenschein tendenz leicht steigend


----------



## Breezler (10. März 2008)

Moin zusammen,

Abfahrt bei aufhörendem Regen in Orschel heut morgen in den blauen Himmel. Ich denk mal so 7-8 Grad.

Und es waren doch  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 auf dem Feldi, wenn auch nur zu Privatvergnügen, war am Samstag mal oben, und hatte mich über die roten Bänder gewundert. Waren so 7-8 Musher um 16.00 Uhr, mit Ihren MTR´s   oder wie die Dinger heißen. Moutain-Roller?

Hab mir auf jeden Fall die Seele aus dem Leib geknuddelt  Da waren einige doch sehr "Spiel mit mir"-motivierte Huskys dabei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2008)

Mir wollte heute morgen kurz vor Liederbach auf dem Feldweg so ein kleiner nichtangeleinter Kläffer mal wieder an die Wade...

... bei nächsten Mal fahr' ich drüber über das Schei$$vieh


----------



## caroka (10. März 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> Abfahrt bei aufhörendem Regen in Orschel heut morgen in den blauen Himmel. Ich denk mal so 7-8 Grad.
> 
> ...



Uns ist gestern auch ein Hund im Wald begegnet. So ein Minisaurier. Sah für mich aus wie ein Wolfshund, doch laut Herrchen war es eine andere Rasse.  Der "Kleine"  war noch richtig verspielt und sein Herrchen musste schon etwas Überzeugungsarbeit leisten, bevor er uns weiterziehen lies. Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass ich ein klein Bisschen gegen die Absichten des Hundebesitzers gearbeitet habe, aber nur ein bisschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (10. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mir wollte heute morgen kurz vor Liederbach auf dem Feldweg so ein kleiner nichtangeleinter Kläffer mal wieder an die Wade...
> 
> ... bei nächsten Mal fahr' ich drüber über das Schei$$vieh



Das habe ich überhört.


----------



## caroka (10. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Uns ist gestern auch ein Hund im Wald begegnet. So ein Minisaurier. Sah für mich aus wie ein *Wolfshund*, doch laut Herrchen war es eine andere Rasse.  Der "Kleine"  war noch richtig verspielt und sein Herrchen musste schon etwas Überzeugungsarbeit leisten, bevor er uns weiterziehen lies. Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass ich ein klein Bisschen gegen die Absichten des Hundebesitzers gearbeitet habe, aber nur ein bisschen.



Muss mich korrigieren Irischer Wolfshund. 

Selbstzitat


----------



## mzaskar (10. März 2008)

Das mit dem"spielen" finde ich immer grenzwertig. Weiss der Hund auch, dass er nur spielen will ?????


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das mit dem"spielen" finde ich immer grenzwertig. Weiss der Hund auch, dass er nur spielen will ?????



Ich normalerweise auch...

... der grosse Hund, den Caro, Thomas und ich gestern in der Nähe des Fuchsstein getroffen haben, wollte aber offensichtlich wirklich nur spielen. Wir sind alle Drei stehengeblieben und er hat uns freundlich beschnuppert 

Bei dem nichtangeleinten kleinen Kläffer heute war das etwas anderes...

... da war ich mir da nicht so sicher


----------



## Breezler (10. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Muss mich korrigieren Irischer Wolfshund.
> 
> Selbstzitat



Goil, die sind von haus aus schon lieb. Die wissen halt wie groß sie sind.



mzaskar schrieb:


> Das mit dem"spielen" finde ich immer grenzwertig. Weiss der Hund auch, dass er nur spielen will ?????



Der Hund weiß es mit Sicherheit   Der Mensch  hat die Schwierigkeit, das richtig zu deuten  



wahltho schrieb:


> Ich normalerweise auch...
> 
> ... der grosse Hund, den Caro, Thomas und ich gestern in der Nähe des Fuchsstein getroffen haben, wollte aber offensichtlich wirklich nur spielen. Wir sind alle Drei stehengeblieben und er hat uns freundlich beschnuppert
> 
> ...



Nicht dass er sich in der Kette verhängt, und einmal rund gezogen wird   
Kleine Kläffer sind ja auch meine Favoriten  Da sollt man eher auf Frauchen oder Herrchen achte, da kann man auch ganz gut einschätzen wie psychisch gestört der Hund ist


----------



## caroka (10. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das mit dem"spielen" finde ich immer grenzwertig. Weiss der Hund auch, dass er nur spielen will ?????



Ich bin mit einem Hund aufgewachsen. Man kann deren Sprache ziemlich gut deuten. 
Gerade letzte Woche aber hatte ich darüber nachgedacht, ob nicht auch die Hunde allgemein auch immer unsicherer werden. Früher konnte man angeleinte Hunde viel häufiger streicheln. Heute wird man oft aus ängstlichen oder unsicheren Hundeaugen angeschaut. Schade, dass Tiere mehr und mehr aus unserem Umfeld verschwinden. Sie können einem so gut tun.


----------



## Arachne (10. März 2008)

Boah eh, was für ein S-Wind!!  Dafür aber Sonne und eine fast schon warme Temperatur.  So könnte das die Woche bleiben.


----------



## Arachne (10. März 2008)

@Breezler: Hast Du ein Haustier?


----------



## caroka (10. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich normalerweise auch...
> 
> ... der grosse Hund, den Caro, Thomas und ich gestern in der Nähe des Fuchsstein getroffen haben, wollte aber offensichtlich wirklich nur spielen. Wir sind alle Drei stehengeblieben und er hat uns freundlich beschnuppert
> 
> ...


Jaja, die Kleinen, doch Du weißt doch: Hunde die bellen beißen nicht.  Meist reicht es bei den kleinen auf sie zuzugehen und schon verpi$$en die sich. 



Breezler schrieb:


> ..........
> 
> Nicht dass er sich in der Kette verhängt, und einmal rund gezogen wird
> ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (10. März 2008)

Das verschwinden hat auch damit zu tun, dass es immer weniger Raum und Zeit für die Tiere gibt. Ich kann es nun mal nicht gut heissen grosse Hunde, die Raum brauchen, Auslauf und mehr als eine Stunde Zuspruch in kleinen Stadtwohnungen gehalten werden. Diese Hunde sind oft nicht ausgeglichen und neigen zu Affekthandlungen.
In der Schweiz sieht man viele Hund (z.b. in den 30 Minuten Arbeitsweg am Morgen treffe ich ca. 10+ Hunde) und die meisten laufen frei umher. Jedoch scheint es hier mehr Zeit für die Tiere zu geben da im ganzen letzten Jahr sich nicht ein Hund für mich interessiert hat. Meist wird man kurz beäugt und der Hund geht dann seiner Beschäftigung nach. 
Meines Erachtens gibt es in vielen Städten zu viele "Modehunde" welche eigentlich nicht in Städte gehören.


----------



## wissefux (10. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich bin mit einem Hund aufgewachsen. Man kann deren Sprache ziemlich gut deuten.
> Gerade letzte Woche aber hatte ich darüber nachgedacht, ob nicht auch die Hunde allgemein auch immer unsicherer werden. Früher konnte man angeleinte Hunde viel häufiger streicheln. Heute wird man oft aus ängstlichen oder unsicheren Hundeaugen angeschaut. Schade, dass Tiere mehr und mehr aus unserem Umfeld verschwinden. Sie können einem so gut tun.



 

es wird irgendwie immer schlimmer mit den hunden. *das liegt aber ganz allein an den blöden menschen, die die tiersprache nicht deuten können  *ich hätte sehr gerne wieder einen hund, aber leider fehlt die zeit. und wenn ich mir immer die dramen draussen anschaue, die sich da so abspielen wenn mal ein hund unangeleint auf andere leute zuläuft, dann koche ich innerlich vor wut über die blödheit der meisten menschen (ich meine jetzt nicht die hundebesitzer !) und denke mir, es macht eigentlich heutzutage gar keinen spaß mehr, einen wuffi zu halten.

es ist kein wunder, dass bei all dem terz um nichts sowohl hundehalter als auch die wuffis selbst zunehmend verunsichert auftreten, was wiederrum dem anderen lager sehr entgegen kommt.

*früher hat´s das alles net gegeben !*

habe neulich selbst in österreich beim langlaufen wieder einige fälle mitbekommen, wo sich spaziergänger über freilaufende hunde derart aufgeregt haben, dass man sich schon fast zur wiederbelebung der aufgebrachten personen hätte bereithalten müssen ...


----------



## caroka (10. März 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Goil, die sind von haus aus schon lieb. Die wissen halt wie groß sie sind.
> 
> 
> 
> .......



Es war ja kein Irischer Wolfshund, sondern eine ähnlich ausschauende Rasse.


----------



## Arachne (10. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> ... Schade, dass Tiere mehr und mehr aus unserem Umfeld verschwinden. Sie können einem so gut tun.



Ich empfehle Dir nach Biebrich zu ziehen. Nicht nur, dass ich nicht bestätigen kann, weniger Haustiere, im speziellen Hunde, zu sehen, Biebrich ist ein einziges großes Hundeklo!  Im Sommer hast Du hier eine leckere Duftwolke über/auf dem Stadtteil...


----------



## Arachne (10. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... und wenn ich mir immer die dramen draussen anschaue, die sich da so abspielen wenn mal ein hund unangeleint auf andere leute zuläuft, dann koche ich innerlich vor wut über die blödheit der meisten menschen (ich meine jetzt nicht die hundebesitzer !) und denke mir, es macht eigentlich heutzutage gar keinen spaß mehr, einen wuffi zu halten.
> ...



Als nicht-Hundebesitzer hast Du ja eventuell überhaupt keine Erfahrung mit Hunden, kannst also vielleicht auch kein bisschen deuten, was ein auf Dich zulaufender Hund von Dir will. Ich kann es super gut nachvollziehen, das andere, vielleicht gerade Eltern kleiner Kinder, sich darüber aufregen.

Und das Hundebesitzer auch immer wieder ihre eigenen Hunde falsch einschätzen sieht man an den immer wiederkehrenden Berichten über Familienhunde, die das Kleinkind der Familie todgebissen haben.


----------



## caroka (10. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich empfehle Dir nach Biebrich zu ziehen. Nicht nur, dass ich nicht bestätigen kann, weniger Haustiere, im speziellen Hunde, zu sehen, Biebrich ist ein einziges großes Hundeklo!  Im Sommer hast Du hier eine leckere Duftwolke über/auf dem Stadtteil...



Jaja, ich weiß. Ich denk dann immer an Bitterfeld (wie es mal war),  die vielen Städte mit Sommersmoke und und und.......und alle regen sich über Hundeschei$$e auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (10. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> es wird irgendwie immer schlimmer mit den hunden. *das liegt aber ganz allein an den blöden menschen, die die tiersprache nicht deuten können  *ich hätte sehr gerne wieder einen hund, aber leider fehlt die zeit. und wenn ich mir immer die dramen draussen anschaue, die sich da so abspielen wenn mal ein hund unangeleint auf andere leute zuläuft, dann koche ich innerlich vor wut über die blödheit der meisten menschen (ich meine jetzt nicht die hundebesitzer !) und denke mir, es macht eigentlich heutzutage gar keinen spaß mehr, einen wuffi zu halten.
> 
> es ist kein wunder, dass bei all dem terz um nichts sowohl hundehalter als auch die wuffis selbst zunehmend verunsichert auftreten, was wiederrum dem anderen lager sehr entgegen kommt.
> 
> ...



Ganz Deiner Meinung.  
Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, die Dankbarkeit der Hundebesitzer, wenn man Verständnis für das Tier aufbringt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> es wird irgendwie immer schlimmer mit den hunden. *das liegt aber ganz allein an den blöden menschen, die die tiersprache nicht deuten können  *ich hätte sehr gerne wieder einen hund, aber leider fehlt die zeit. und wenn ich mir immer die dramen draussen anschaue, die sich da so abspielen wenn mal ein hund unangeleint auf andere leute zuläuft, dann koche ich innerlich vor wut über die blödheit der meisten menschen (ich meine jetzt nicht die hundebesitzer !) und denke mir, es macht eigentlich heutzutage gar keinen spaß mehr, einen wuffi zu halten.



Vorschlag: Ich helf' Dir beim Kettenspannen und Du gibst mir einen Crash-Kurs in Hundesprache


----------



## caroka (10. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das verschwinden hat auch damit zu tun, dass es immer weniger Raum und Zeit für die Tiere gibt. Ich kann es nun mal nicht gut heissen grosse Hunde, die Raum brauchen, Auslauf und mehr als eine Stunde Zuspruch in kleinen Stadtwohnungen gehalten werden. Diese Hunde sind oft nicht ausgeglichen und neigen zu Affekthandlungen.
> In der Schweiz sieht man viele Hund (z.b. in den 30 Minuten Arbeitsweg am Morgen treffe ich ca. 10+ Hunde) und die meisten laufen frei umher. Jedoch scheint es hier mehr Zeit für die Tiere zu geben da im ganzen letzten Jahr sich nicht ein Hund für mich interessiert hat. Meist wird man kurz beäugt und der Hund geht dann seiner Beschäftigung nach.
> Meines Erachtens gibt es in vielen Städten zu viele "Modehunde" welche eigentlich nicht in Städte gehören.



Natürlich hat kein großer Hund etwas in einer zu kleinen Wohnung zu suchen und ich wäre sicherlich pikiert darüber, wenn jemand seinen Hund auf einem Spielplatz gassi führen würde (wobei ich die eingebuddelte Katzensche$$e in Sankisten viel schlimmer finde, kommt aber vor und meine Kinder haben es überlebt), doch immer dieses "Dagegen". 
Viel Schlimmer finde ich es dass ich meine Kinder nicht mit gutem Gefühl auf der Strasse Fahrrad fahren lassen kann. Doch da soll ich Rücksicht auf die wachsende Verkehrsdichte nehmen.


----------



## wissefux (10. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Als nicht-Hundebesitzer hast Du ja eventuell überhaupt keine Erfahrung mit Hunden, kannst also vielleicht auch kein bisschen deuten, was ein auf Dich zulaufender Hund von Dir will. Ich kann es super gut nachvollziehen, das andere, vielleicht gerade Eltern kleiner Kinder, sich darüber aufregen.
> 
> Und das Hundebesitzer auch immer wieder ihre eigenen Hunde falsch einschätzen sieht man an den immer wiederkehrenden Berichten über Familienhunde, die das Kleinkind der Familie todgebissen haben.



ich war bis zu meinem 16. lebensjahr kein hundebesitzer und meine eltern auch nicht. trotzdem hatte ich nie probleme mit tieren.
gesunder menschenverstand reicht eigentlich aus, um mit tieren klarzukommen.
die gestig der tiere ist eigentlich ziemlich eindeutig. tiere lügen nicht !
ein mensch dagegen lächelt dich freundlich an, denkt aber ganz anders über dich ...

so tragische fälle passieren, ist in der regel eifersuchtsbegründet. im grunde kann man hier auch nicht dem hund den vorwurf machen, sondern seinen besitzern. in der regel wird sowas nunmal durch fehlverhalten seitens der menschen ausgelöst. fehlverhalten eben aus der sicht des hundes gesehen. der mensch registriert die zeichen des hundes nicht oder deutet sie falsch.
ich will das jetzt hier nicht schönreden, ist halt leider meistens so ...  

hundeverhalten ist natürlich auch rassebedingt etwas unterschiedlich. aber auch dies ist letztendlich durch menschenhand größtenteils so gekommen.


----------



## caroka (10. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Jaja, ich weiß. Ich denk dann immer an Bitterfeld (wie es mal war),  die vielen Städte mit Sommer*smoke* und und und.......und alle regen sich über Hundeschei$$e auf.


Danke Arachne  
Nein, ich habe nix geraucht. Es heißt Smog.


----------



## Arachne (10. März 2008)

Sicherlich muß man alles in der Relation sehen, aber Bitterfeld und wachsende Verkehrsdichte sind für mich trotzdem keine Gründe, nachsichtig mit Hundebesitzern zu sein, die die Hinterlassenschaften ihrer Vierbeiner nicht wegmachen.


----------



## Arachne (10. März 2008)

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich liebe Hunde!   Habe hier in Biebrich nur schon soooo oft im "Glück" gestanden, dass ich gerade hier der Meinung bin, dass es zumindest stellenweise viel zu viele Hunde gibt...


----------



## Arachne (10. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich liebe Hunde!   Habe hier in Biebrich nur schon soooo oft im "Glück" gestanden, dass ich gerade hier der Meinung bin, dass es zumindest stellenweise viel zu viele Hunde gibt...



ok, oder viel zu viele Hundebesitzer, die ihrer Verantwortung nicht gerecht werden...


----------



## wissefux (10. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vorschlag: Ich helf' Dir beim Kettenspannen und Du gibst mir einen Crash-Kurs in Hundesprache



gerne  

hast du nicht auch den großen hund gestreichelt  

also mal ganz allgemein und für alle :

fast generell in sachen hund gilt : je kleiner, desto giftiger ! die kleinen sind wohl eher angstbedingt aus selbstschutz oft sehr forsch und aggressiv. die großen hunde sind da viel gelassener.

ist allerdings ein großer hund mal aggressiv, ist das problem gleich um ein vielfaches größer als bei einem kleinen  

schwanzwedeln bedeutet : freude (genau wie bei uns männlein, ist also einfach zu merken)  

gleiches gilt für schwanz einziehen  

vorsicht ist tatsächlich geboten, wenn der hund das fell aufrecht stellt und dazu die ohren etwas anlegt. das ist schwieriger bei glatthaarigen hunden zu erkennen.
sind die zähne erst mal gefletscht, ist es schon fast zu spät ...

junge hunde sind sehr verspielt und tollen wild umher. leicht zu erkennen und es macht auch spaß, mit einem hund zu spielen ...

@alberto, du hast doch bestimmt auch was zu berichten ...


----------



## Arachne (10. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vorschlag: Ich helf' Dir beim Kettenspannen und Du gibst mir einen Crash-Kurs in Hundesprache





wissefux schrieb:


> gerne
> ...



Macht ihr davon bitte `ne Tonaufnahme?!  

EDIT: Ich habe mal mit dem Schäferhund meiner Ex-Vermieter gemeinsam die Kirchenglocken angeheult!   Er hat da immer mitgesungen und ich hab` mich inspirieren lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (10. März 2008)

letzendlich ist immer die gesamtsituation zu betrachten und analysieren :

wie und wo wuchs der hund auf ?
hatte er eine gute kindheit ?
einzelhund oder einer aus einem großen wurf ?
mit wem hatte der hund wann schlechte erfahrungen gemacht ? und warum ?
hatte der hund schon eine/n freund/in ?
wieviel tierarztbesuche hatte er schon ?

usw.

und als menschenkenner kann man auch vom herrchen gewisse rückschlüsse auf den wuffi ziehen


----------



## wissefux (10. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> EDIT: Ich habe mal mit dem Schäferhund meiner Ex-Vermieter gemeinsam die Kirchenglocken angeheult!   Er hat da immer mitgesungen und ich hab` mich inspirieren lassen...



 

meiner hat immer bei sirenenalarm geheult. und ich dann natürlich auch, wenn ich es mitbekommen habe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Als nicht-Hundebesitzer hast Du ja eventuell überhaupt keine Erfahrung mit Hunden, kannst also vielleicht auch kein bisschen deuten, was ein auf Dich zulaufender Hund von Dir will. Ich kann es super gut nachvollziehen, das andere, vielleicht gerade Eltern kleiner Kinder, sich darüber aufregen.



... das sind auch meine Gedanken

Zudem: Wenn jemand wie der Herr heute morgen bei Liederbach mit seinen Hunden (es waren zwei) auf einem Wirtschaftsweg spazierengeht, muss er damit rechnen, dass er dort Radfahrern/Fussgängern/etc. begegnet.

Wenn er die Hunde nicht anleint und einer der beiden dann mir hinterherrennt, knurrend und kläffend und bis auf 20cm an mein Vorderrad und meine Wade 'rangeht, warum muss ich dann eigentlich unbedingt mit Rücksicht auf Hund und Halter beurteilen können, ob der Hund mich jetzt als Freund oder Feind sieht?  

Der Halter muss m.E. dafür sorgen, dass der Hund Dritte nicht belästigt. Er muss das Wesen seines Hundes ausreichend gut kennen und den Hund im Zweifel eben an der Leine führen.

Ich hab' wie immer in ausreichendem Abstand geklingelt und bin extra ganz links vorbeigefahren.

Ich bin aber gerne bereit, mehr über das Wesen/Verhalten von Hunden zu lernen, damit ich mich (auch zu meiner eigenen Sicherheit) in solchen Situationen besser verhalten kann. 

Nochal der Hinweis: Ich hab' nichts gegen Hunde, obwohl mir Katzen wesentlich lieber sind


----------



## Arachne (10. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> meiner hat immer bei sirenenalarm geheult. und ich dann natürlich auch, wenn ich es mitbekommen habe



Im Nachhinein hatte ich mich gefragt, ob und wenn was er wohl gedacht haben mochte, als ich mich da zu ihm hockte und "mitsang... 

Der war auch ein total lieber,  der aber mit zunehmendem Alter anfing, sich öfter mit anderen Hunden zu beißen.


----------



## wissefux (10. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bin aber gerne bereit, mehr über das Wesen/Verhalten von Hunden zu lernen, damit ich mich (auch zu meiner eigenen Sicherheit) in solchen Situationen besser verhalten kann.
> 
> Nochal der Hinweis: Ich hab' nichts gegen Hunde, obwohl mir Katzen wesentlich lieber sind



  

das ist eine prima ansicht, denn darum geht es letztendlich. wenn man eine situation besser einschätzen kann, kann man sich selber auch schützen.
die meisten wollen das aber irgendwie nicht glauben und verlassen sich lieber auf den "perfekten" hundehalter. denn der hat ja schließlich die verantwortung für das tier und den kann man dann ja haftbar machen ...

gibt auch genug leute, die nix mit katzen anfangen können. doch mit katzen hat man draussen kaum probleme. die liegen entweder faul in der sonne rum oder hauen rechtzeitig ab ...

was die hundehalter angeht, so hast du grundsätzlich recht ! mein hund stand überhaupt nicht auf radler und ich hab immer entsprechend aufgepasst.
vielen haltern fehlt da leider auch etwas die einsicht bzw. weitsicht


----------



## Arachne (10. März 2008)

Puuh, es ist immer noch so windig, fast stürmig. Es sind viel weniger Leute am Rhein unterwegs. Hat am Ufer richtiges Küstenfeeling.


----------



## Arachne (10. März 2008)

Wo wir es gerade davon hatten, passiert mir so, oder ähnlich eigentlich so gut wie täglich (z.B. gerade eben wieder): Hundebesitzer sehen mich kommen, beugen sich herunter um ihren Hund zu greifen und der weicht natürlich erstmal zurück, mir in den Weg.   Dies kommt viel häufiger vor, als das ein Hundebesitzer entweder besser gar nicht auf mich reagiert, oder sogar, wie auch schon erlebt, vom Weg runter geht, damit der Hund ihm folgt! 

Ersteres regt mich aber eigentlich gar nicht so sehr auf. Kommt dafür viel zu häufig vor.


----------



## wissefux (10. März 2008)

wäre der hund ausreichend groß, müsste man als besitzer auch keine angst haben, dass er unter die stollenreifen gerät


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> wäre der hund ausreichend groß, müsste man als besitzer auch keine angst haben, dass er unter die stollenreifen gerät



Mein Reden: Drüberrollen - war ja auch Maggos Empfehlung bei Stöckelegern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> wäre der hund ausreichend groß, müsste man als besitzer auch keine angst haben, dass er unter die stollenreifen gerät



Naja, habe mir jetzt ja extra was Langbeiniges geholt!


----------



## Arachne (10. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mein Reden: Drüberrollen - war ja auch Maggos Empfehlung bei Stöckelegern



...obwohl ich lieber über Stöckchen, als `ner weichen Fleischmasse drüber rollen würde...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mein Reden: Drüberrollen - war ja auch Maggos Empfehlung bei Stöckelegern





Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, habe mir jetzt ja extra was Langbeiniges geholt!






Arachne schrieb:


> ...obwohl ich lieber über Stöckchen, als `ner weichen Fleischmasse drüber rollen würde...



Da fällt mir ein, dass ich mir als Kiddie mal einen Spike-Reifen selber gebastelt hab, indem ich Dachpappenägel von innen durch einen  alten Mantel gesteckt und den dann wiederum über den richtigen Mantel meines VRs drübergemacht habe 

Klang' wie ein mittlerer Kampfpanzer im Gefecht, weil die Nägel an der Gabel vorbeigescheuert sind...

... wenn ich damit mal irgendwo drübergerollt wäre ohje


----------



## Arachne (10. März 2008)

Also ich mein`, ich kann ja eigentlich nicht mitreden, da gegenüber der 2005er XT Ausrollen schon fast stärker verzögert.   Aber die "The One" ist schon heftig!


----------



## Arachne (10. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein, dass ich mir als Kiddie mal einen Spike-Reifen selber gebastelt hab, indem ich Dachpappenägel von innen durch einen alten Mantel gesteckt und den dann wiederum über den richtigen Mantel meines VRs drübergemacht habe
> 
> Klang' wie ein mittlerer Kampfpanzer im Gefecht, weil die Nägel an der Gabel vorbeigescheuert sind



   

So haben das früher die Eisspeedway-Fahrer gemacht! Weiß einer, ob die ihre Reifen immer noch selbst nageln?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> So haben das früher die Eisspeedway-Fahrer gemacht! Weiß einer, ob die ihre Reifen immer noch selbst nageln?



Da hab' ich mich auch immer gefragt, wie das wohl ausgehen würde, wenn da mal einer stürzen und ein anderer drüberfahren würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Breezler (10. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Breezler: Hast Du ein Haustier?



Nein leider nicht mehr. Bis vor sieben Jahren hatt ich einen Rottweiler, den ich aber an meine Eltern zurückgegeben habe, da nach Trennung die Wohnung zu klein wurde.
Davor hatte ich 38 Jahre (Geburt) immer Kontakt zu mindestens drei Rottweilern, meine Eltern hatten immer Hunde.
Bin viel geritten in meiner Jungend (auf Pferden)    
War in Frankfurt mal der Schwanen-Mann am eisernen Steg, als da noch Schwäne gab, wurd schon mal von nem Wildschwein gebissen, war aber selbst schuld   
Hab früher sehr viel Zeit mit Tieren, in Freiheit, Zoos, Gehegen, bei Menschen verbracht.
Ich wage zu behaupten, dass ich mich schon ein wenig auskenne, wenn mir ein Tier entgegentritt.


----------



## Breezler (10. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da hab' ich mich auch immer gefragt, wie das wohl ausgehen würde, wenn da mal einer stürzen und ein anderer drüberfahren würde



Hab da irgendwo mal was gelesen, dass das wie ein Reissverschluss aussehen soll


----------



## Breezler (10. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wo wir es gerade davon hatten, passiert mir so, oder ähnlich eigentlich so gut wie täglich (z.B. gerade eben wieder): Hundebesitzer sehen mich kommen, beugen sich herunter um ihren Hund zu greifen und der weicht natürlich erstmal zurück, mir in den Weg.   Dies kommt viel häufiger vor, als das ein Hundebesitzer entweder besser gar nicht auf mich reagiert, oder sogar, wie auch schon erlebt, vom Weg runter geht, damit der Hund ihm folgt!
> 
> Ersteres regt mich aber eigentlich gar nicht so sehr auf. Kommt dafür viel zu häufig vor.



Bei der Gelegenheit immer eine Autogrammkarte von Frau Dr. Geb-Mann (Tier-Nanny) überreichen


----------



## mzaskar (10. März 2008)

K-Frage


----------



## Arachne (10. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> K-Frage



Ups!


----------



## Arachne (10. März 2008)

Hier zieht es sich immer mehr zu, wird es immer dichter.  Eigentlich sollte ich heute vielleicht mal richtig früh fahren und von außen nochmal trocken Nachhause kommen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> K-Frage



Stimmt!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2008)

Los macht hinne ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2008)

50 Posts zu Dritt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2008)

... äh ich meine 49 natürlich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2008)

... quatsch 48...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2008)

... 46 so jetzt hab ich's endlich ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2008)

Wo seid Ihr denn jetzt?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2008)

... erst gross ankündigen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2008)

... und dann ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2008)

... ist ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2008)

... keiner ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2008)

... mehr ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2008)

... da ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2008)

... oder ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2008)

... wie?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2008)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2008)

Na gut...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2008)

... dann ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2008)

... muss ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2008)

... ich ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2008)

... eben ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2008)

... alleine ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2008)

... ran


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2008)

28


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2008)

:d


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2008)

... ups...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2008)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2008)

Halbzeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (10. März 2008)

oha, i`m ready.


----------



## mzaskar (10. März 2008)

du bist nicht alleine


----------



## Maggo (10. März 2008)

fast hätt ich was verpasst.


----------



## mzaskar (10. März 2008)

noch 30 minuten, dann muss ich ins Meeting, also erstmal Kaffee holen


----------



## Maggo (10. März 2008)

also 3mann, eine aufgabe.......!


----------



## Arachne (10. März 2008)

Immer diese schweren Entscheidungen: Wenn verstellbare Sattelstütze, Maverick, oder Crank Brothers? Die Mavericks gibt es nur noch kurzzeitig, sind aber billiger. Die Angabe einer unterschiedlichen Höhenverstellung (Maverick 8 und CB 7) ist sicherlich nicht richtig, da beide nach dem gleichen Patent gearbeitet, identisch sind. Das rötlich abgesetzte der CBs würde prima zu meinem Bike mit den DT-Felgen und Naben, sowie zur roten Schrift auf der Rock Shox Monarch passen. In Natura soll das aber nicht rot, sondern eher orange sein.   Ich schau mir die morgen mal in Natura an!


----------



## Maggo (10. März 2008)

wie weit? hier klingelt ständig das telefon.


----------



## Maggo (10. März 2008)

@arachne: luxusproblemos??


----------



## Maggo (10. März 2008)

bestellst du mir eine mit????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (10. März 2008)

Aber nicht das das jetzt wieder so eine lange Geschichte wird ..... Ist ganz einfach und in 3 Schritten bist du durch:

1. Ins Geschäft gehen
2. anschauen und Verfügbarkeit prüfen
3. Kaufen


----------



## Arachne (10. März 2008)

wird so sein...


----------



## Maggo (10. März 2008)

ich hab grade gehört, dass ich evtl schon morgen abreisen darf:huepf:


----------



## Arachne (10. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> bestellst du mir eine mit????



mit, oder ohne R; con M, oder CB?


----------



## Maggo (10. März 2008)

kommt schon jungs, noch ne handvoll. ihr liegt nicht jetzt schon auf der lauer?!


----------



## Arachne (10. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab grade gehört, dass ich evtl schon morgen abreisen darf:huepf:



morgen Abend abholen kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (10. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> mit, oder ohne R; con M, oder CB?



weiß nicht, welche spendierst de denn???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2008)

wieso?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2008)

los


----------



## Arachne (10. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber nicht das das jetzt wieder so eine lange Geschichte wird ..... Ist ganz einfach und in 3 Schritten bist du durch:
> 
> 1. Ins Geschäft gehen
> 2. anschauen und Verfügbarkeit prüfen
> 3. Kaufen


----------



## Maggo (10. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> morgen Abend abholen kommen?



ähh was???


----------



## mzaskar (10. März 2008)

nur mal keine Hektik


----------



## Arachne (10. März 2008)

30s...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2008)

und?


----------



## mzaskar (10. März 2008)

ich bins


----------



## Maggo (10. März 2008)

chance vertan. ich tippe auf 3001 oder 3002


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2008)




----------



## Arachne (10. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ähh was???



Du mich in Biebrich, Punkte machen!


----------



## mzaskar (10. März 2008)

nicht.....(30s sind doof)

Glückwunsch Thomas, alter Abräumer


----------



## mzaskar (10. März 2008)

@ arachne, was hast du dir denn für Pedalos gekauft?


----------



## Arachne (10. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> weiß nicht, welche spendierst de denn???


----------



## Maggo (10. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du mich in Biebrich, Punkte machen!



weiß noch nicht. ich hab die nacht nur drei,5 stunden gepennt.schaun mer ma!


----------



## Maggo (10. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ arachne, was hast du dir denn für Pedalos gekauft?



bestimmt so klickdinger!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Immer diese schweren Entscheidungen: Wenn verstellbare Sattelstütze, Maverick, oder Crank Brothers? Die Mavericks gibt es nur noch kurzzeitig, sind aber billiger. Die Angabe einer unterschiedlichen Höhenverstellung (Maverick 8 und CB 7) ist sicherlich nicht richtig, da beide nach dem gleichen Patent gearbeitet, identisch sind. Das rötlich abgesetzte der CBs würde prima zu meinem Bike mit den DT-Felgen und Naben, sowie zur roten Schrift auf der Rock Shox Monarch passen. In Natura soll das aber nicht rot, sondern eher orange sein.   Ich schau mir die morgen mal in Natura an!





Äh Arachne, nur so 'ne kleine Anmerkung: Lass' noch was von Deinem Geld übrig, ich hab' da bald auch noch was zu kriegen


----------



## Arachne (10. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ arachne, was hast du dir denn für Pedalos gekauft?



noch keine. Will mir erstmal die PD-M647 holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (10. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> noch keine. Will mir erstmal die PD-M647 holen.


 
lass es 

ich kannja mal schauen, was ich noch im Keller habe, evtl habe ich noch etwas von diesen Shimano dinger zum klicken und draufstehen .. kannst sie ja dann am ausprobieren. Von den CD Mallet hab ich auch noch einen Satz (der, bei welchem sich immer der Federbügel verhakt, hab ihn noch nicht umgetauscht...) zum probieren .....

Fährst du Enduro und FR würd ich dir jedoch einen Pedalsatz ohne Klick empfehlen ......


----------



## wissefux (10. März 2008)

ihr sägge !

unsereiner liest hier noch die wichtigen fragen des lebens wie drüberrollen mit/ohne spikes etc. und ihr löst einfach mal so die k-frage  

mal gucke, wer´s diesesmal geschafft hat ...

komm gleich wieder ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2008)

... ich natürlich


----------



## wissefux (10. März 2008)

glückwunsch, wahltho  

erst die h-frage und gleich drauf die k-frage ->respekt


----------



## Arachne (10. März 2008)

Hier regnets mittlerweile.  Und bei euch?


----------



## mzaskar (10. März 2008)

nöö 

aber es kann nicht mehr lange dauern 

http://www.meteoschweiz.admin.ch/web/de/wetter/aktuelles_wetter/radarbild.html

So jetzt schnell los ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (10. März 2008)

mooin...
gibts was neues? bin zu faul zum, Lesen


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. März 2008)

bei dem sheiß Wetter kann man echt nur den hier


----------



## mzaskar (10. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> nöö
> 
> aber es kann nicht mehr lange dauern
> 
> ...



Nochmal geschafft 

http://www.meteoschweiz.admin.ch/web/de/wetter/aktuelles_wetter/radarbild.html

und

http://www.meteoschweiz.admin.ch/web/de/gefahren/gefahren.html


----------



## mzaskar (10. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mooin...
> gibts was neues? bin zu faul zum, Lesen



Wahltho ist der Meister der K-Frage
Arachne grübelt ueber das richtige Pedal
Maggo ist schneller zurück als erwartet
Fux war zu spät zur K-Frage
und ich freue mich des Lebens


----------



## Arachne (10. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> Arachne grübelt ueber das richtige Pedal
> ...



...und über die richtige verstellbare Sattelstütze!  (die, die zu meinen Klamotten paßt.   )


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wahltho ist der Meister der K-Frage
> Arachne grübelt ueber das richtige Pedal
> Maggo ist schneller zurück als erwartet
> Fux war zu spät zur K-Frage
> und ich freue mich des Lebens



also wie immer das Gleiche 

dann setz ich noch einen drauf und frag mal munter in die runde welches bike ich mir kaufen soll


----------



## Arachne (10. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> also wie immer das Gleiche
> 
> dann setz ich noch einen drauf und frag mal munter in die runde welches bike ich mir kaufen soll



CTES8!!!


----------



## Arachne (10. März 2008)

Eigentlich dachte ich, ich komme nochmal unter die Top 50. Ich fürchte allerdings, das wird schwer...


----------



## wondermike (10. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Eigentlich dachte ich, ich komme nochmal unter die Top 50. Ich fürchte allerdings, das wird schwer...



Ich bin froh, dass ich unter den Top 1000 bin...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2008)

Schei§§wetter da draussen  

Auf den Feldern tierischer Wind aus SW und dann fing es auch nach und nach noch an zu regnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (10. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...und über die richtige verstellbare Sattelstütze!  (die, die zu meinen Klamotten paßt.   )



Stimmt diese vergass ich .... aber eigentlich kommt nur ne CB in Frage passend zu den Pedals


----------



## mzaskar (10. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> also wie immer das Gleiche
> 
> dann setz ich noch einen drauf und frag mal munter in die runde welches bike ich mir kaufen soll



Cube Stereo


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. März 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich bin froh, dass ich unter den Top 1000 bin...



schaff ich auch noch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> dann setz ich noch einen drauf und frag mal munter in die runde welches bike ich mir kaufen soll



Sach ich nich', sach ich nich'


----------



## wondermike (10. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> schaff ich auch noch



Da musste Dich aber noch ein bisschen ranhalten.


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. März 2008)

schreib morgen wieder ne geschiarbeit... über die Weimarer Republik :kotz:

das is so ne doofe zeit... hab da immer den eindruck die wussten net was sie wollten.... z.B im Deutsche Kaiserrech und im Deutsche Reich ... da gabs klare anweisungen......und da??
Räterepublike ja, ne, doch vllt oder doch lieber ne parlamentarische Demokratie... dann so ne Regierung.. da die versammlung un bla bla bla


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> schreib morgen wieder ne geschiarbeit... über die Weimarer Republik :kotz:



Ein sehr interessanter, aber auch für Europa und die ganze Welt folgenträchtiger Abschnitt der deutschen Geschichte ,...

... ich wünsch' Dir jedenfalls viel Glück bei Deiner Klausur


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ein sehr interessanter, aber auch für Europa und die ganze Welt folgenträchtiger Abschnitt der deutschen Geschichte ,...
> 
> ... ich wünsch' Dir jedenfalls viel Glück bei Deiner Klausur


danke  
naja interessant.....find ich net ganz soo , die NS-Zeit find ich da wesentlich interessanter genau wie das Deutsche Kaiserreich 

geh jetzt auch mal schlafen
machts gut   gn8


----------



## Arachne (10. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schei§§wetter da draussen
> 
> Auf den Feldern tierischer Wind aus SW und dann fing es auch nach und nach noch an zu regnen



Zwischen 20 und 21 Uhr, Richtung NO ging es.  Der Wind kam aus S, also von schräg hinten und es regnete kaum noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> schreib morgen wieder ne geschiarbeit... über die Weimarer Republik :kotz:
> 
> das is so ne doofe zeit... hab da immer den eindruck die wussten net was sie wollten.... z.B im Deutsche Kaiserrech und im Deutsche Reich ... da gabs klare anweisungen......und da??
> Räterepublike ja, ne, doch vllt oder doch lieber ne parlamentarische Demokratie... dann so ne Regierung.. da die versammlung un bla bla bla



Wünsche Dir auch viel Erfolg!


----------



## mzaskar (10. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ein sehr interessanter, aber auch für Europa und die ganze Welt folgenträchtiger Abschnitt der deutschen Geschichte ,...
> 
> ... ich wünsch' Dir jedenfalls viel Glück bei Deiner Klausur



Man könnte sagen, das 20te Jahrhundert wurde massgeblich geprägt ....


----------



## mzaskar (10. März 2008)

sieht nach wenig Punkten aus: 

Alpennordseite, Wallis, Nord- und Mittelbünden:
Stark bewölkt gelegentlich Niederschlag. Schneefallgrenze 700 bis 1100 Meter. Temperatur um 6 Grad. In den Bergen starker bis stürmischer, im Flachland zeitweise starker Südwestwind. In den Alpentälern Föhnende.
Am Dienstag vorerst wechselnd bewölkt mit Aufhellungen und nur wenig Regen. Am Nachmittag oft stark bewölk und zeitweise Niederschlag. Schneefallgrenze von 1000 gegen 1500 Meter steigend. Temperatur am frühen Morgen um 5 Grad, am Nachmittag um 10 Grad. Temperatur auf 2000 Metern um -5 Grad, bis zum Abend auf -1 Grad steigend. In den Bergen starker bis stürmischer West- bis Nordwestwind, im Flachland mässiger bis starker, gegen Abend teils stürmischer Westwind.

Wetteraussichten bis nächsten Samstag
Aktualisiert am 10.03.2008, 21.20 Uhr
Im Norden:
Am Mittwoch wechselhaft, wiederholt Regen und starker bis stürmischer Westwind, Schneefallgrenze anfangs bei 1500 Metern, dann auf 800 bis 1000 Meter sinkend.
Am Donnerstag Wetterberuhigung, nachlassender Wind und zunehmend trocken. Kühler.
Am Freitag vorübergehend teilweise sonnig, besonders im Westen.
Wahrscheinlich trocken. Milder.
Am Samstag zunehmend bewölkt und aus Westen Regen, im Osten wahrscheinlich zunächst noch föhnig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Man könnte sagen, das 20te Jahrhundert wurde massgeblich geprägt ....



Sozusagen...


----------



## mzaskar (10. März 2008)

noch etwas lesen und dann ins Bett .... Gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Zwischen 20 und 21 Uhr, Richtung NO ging es.  Der Wind kam aus S, also von schräg hinten und es regnete kaum noch.



Grunz gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> noch etwas lesen und dann ins Bett .... Gn8



Gute Idee ... GN8


----------



## Arachne (10. März 2008)

hmhmhmmmm, ob ich mir doch mal ein Hope-Teil ans Bike schrauben muß?! 





 95 (Stahl), oder 135  (Keramik)!!!


----------



## caroka (10. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> hmhmhmmmm, ob ich mir doch mal ein Hope-Teil ans Bike schrauben muÃ?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Farben sind einfach goil!  Das will ich auch......  ....passend zu meinen Schuhen.


----------



## Arachne (11. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Die Farben sind einfach goil!  Das will ich auch......  ....passend zu meinen Schuhen.



Zu welchen von den 152 Paaren???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. März 2008)

Moin, moin


----------



## caroka (11. März 2008)

Moin


----------



## mzaskar (11. März 2008)

Moinsen


----------



## wissefux (11. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin, moin





caroka schrieb:


> Moin





mzaskar schrieb:


> Moinsen



dito


----------



## Arachne (11. März 2008)

Morsche! 

Habe herausgefunden, warum das neue Bike so gut fährt: Gewichtstuning! Mir fehlen 4-5kg...


----------



## wondermike (11. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morsche!
> 
> Habe herausgefunden, warum das neue Bike so gut fährt: Gewichtstuning! Mir fehlen 4-5kg...



Die Welt ist so unfair!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. März 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Die Welt ist so unfair!!!!!



Habe das vorhergesehen und mir überlegt, wie wir real Gewicht umverteilen können: Du schenkst mir Dein Auto und fährst fortan alles mit dem Rad. Ich werde zunehmen und Du wirst Gewicht verlieren!


----------



## wondermike (11. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habe das vorhergesehen und mir überlegt, wie wir real Gewicht umverteilen können: Du schenkst mir Dein Auto und fährst fortan alles mit dem Rad. Ich werde zunehmen und Du wirst Gewicht verlieren!



Netter Versuch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morsche!
> 
> Habe herausgefunden, warum das neue Bike so gut fährt: Gewichtstuning! Mir fehlen 4-5kg...



Musste eben auch mal ein bisschen mehr futtern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habe das vorhergesehen und mir überlegt, wie wir *real Gewicht umverteilen *können: Du schenkst mir Dein Auto und fährst fortan alles mit dem Rad. Ich werde zunehmen und Du wirst Gewicht verlieren!



'Ne neue Form des real existierenden Sozialismus


----------



## mzaskar (11. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morsche!
> 
> Habe herausgefunden, warum das neue Bike so gut fährt: Gewichtstuning! Mir fehlen 4-5kg...


 
ich geb dir gerne was ab ..... es hat bei mir in der Hüfgegend etwas übrig


----------



## mzaskar (11. März 2008)

@ iggi

schau doch mal hier falls du noch etwas input bezgl. deines neuen Traumes brauchst .....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. März 2008)

Sacht ein Metzger zum Anderen: "Du, ich bin in der letzten Woche 150kg mehr Gammelfleisch losgeworden!"

Fragt der andere Metzger: "Wie datt denn?"

Antwort: "Na ich hab' mich scheiden lassen!"


----------



## mzaskar (11. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Die Farben sind einfach goil!  Das will ich auch......  ....passend zu meinen Schuhen.


 
Das blau harmoniert nicht gut mit deinen Haaren


----------



## mzaskar (11. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> hmhmhmmmm, ob ich mir doch mal ein Hope-Teil ans Bike schrauben muÃ?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Keramik, was sonst  - 4 gr ==> + 40 â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeWatts (11. März 2008)

He Servus und Gude wollte einfach mal Tach sagen. Bin Neu hier im Forum und in der City Frankfurt hab hier schon so einiges Gefunden wie Eröffnung Bikepark Wernertanne (5.4.2008) wird bestimmt total Locker.Hoffentlich Wetter spielt mit,hab seit kurzem neues Bike erworben weil Kollege weg nach England.Werde das gute Stück mal am Wochenende Testen.


----------



## mzaskar (11. März 2008)

Welcome to the jungle


----------



## mzaskar (11. März 2008)

@ caroka

das passt viel besser zu deinen Haaren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> hmhmhmmmm, ob ich mir doch mal ein Hope-Teil ans Bike schrauben muß?!



Sowas gibt's auch von Acros:


----------



## Arachne (11. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ caroka
> 
> das passt viel besser zu deinen Haaren


----------



## Arachne (11. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sowas gibt's auch von Acros:
> 
> _-Bild-_



Ja, auch schon gesehen.  Das von Hope finde ich aber noch stylischer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ iggi
> 
> schau doch mal hier falls du noch etwas input bezgl. deines neuen Traumes brauchst .....



@iggi: laß` es, am End` kriegste sonst auch so deformierte Waden.


----------



## Arachne (11. März 2008)

Mit ihrer Wind-Vorhersage hatten sie bisher Recht: Er hat von S auf SW gedreht und noch deutlich zugenommen! 

Hatte ich schon mal erwähnt, dass ich hierher fast ausschließlich Richtung SW und zwar über freies Feld fahre?!  

Immerhin kann ich noch hoffen, heute Abend meine neuen Bremsen mal fordern zu müssen.


----------



## mzaskar (11. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, auch schon gesehen.  Das von Hope finde ich aber noch stylischer...


 
Aber du siehst es doch nicht mehr, oder hat dein Bike ein Gugloch 

Und wenn ich mich an den _Zustand des TopFuels erinnere war da eh immer Schlamm drauf 

und das Acros-BB gibt es für 99 Euronen bei Amazon


----------



## mzaskar (11. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mit ihrer Wind-Vorhersage hatten sie bisher Recht: Er hat von S auf SW gedreht und noch deutlich zugenommen!
> 
> *Hatte ich schon mal erwähnt, dass ich hierher fast ausschließlich Richtung SW und zwar über freies Feld fahre?!*
> 
> Immerhin kann ich noch hoffen, heute Abend meine neuen Bremsen mal fordern zu müssen.


 
das gibt deformierte Waden


----------



## saharadesertfox (11. März 2008)

Hi Leute,

wer kommt heute Abend zum DIMB-Treffen in den Kronenhof?

Für die Nichtalkoholiker: Es gibt auch Apfelsaftschorle und Wasser.


----------



## Arachne (11. März 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> wer kommt heute Abend zum DIMB-Treffen in den Kronenhof?
> 
> Für die Nichtalkoholiker: Es gibt auch Apfelsaftschorle und Wasser.



Hi sdf,

ich wollte hin, wenn mich jemand mitnimmt. Allerdings nicht heute, sondern übermorgen. Das IG-Treffen findet erst am Donnerstag statt.


----------



## wissefux (11. März 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> wer kommt heute Abend zum DIMB-Treffen in den Kronenhof?
> 
> Für die Nichtalkoholiker: Es gibt auch Apfelsaftschorle und Wasser.



meines wissens ist das erst am donnerstag  

kommen kann ich da aber wohl auch nicht ...


----------



## saharadesertfox (11. März 2008)

Hi Schwager!!!






Geil!!! Jetzt können wir "fließenden Schotter" am Garda bezwingen. Vorher müsstest du allerdings die Reifen aufpumpem. So wenig Luft vertragen die Tubeless dann doch nicht.


----------



## mzaskar (11. März 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Hi Schwager!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das sind die neuen Reifen zum Treppen fahren


----------



## Arachne (11. März 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Hi Schwager!!!
> 
> _-Bild-_
> 
> Geil!!! Jetzt können wir "fließenden Schotter" am Garda bezwingen. Vorher müsstest du allerdings die Reifen aufpumpem. So wenig Luft vertragen die Tubeless dann doch nicht.



Werde ich zumindest versuchen... Die Reifen sind übrigens nur so platt, weil es kein tubeless ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mit ihrer Wind-Vorhersage hatten sie bisher Recht: Er hat von S auf SW gedreht und noch deutlich zugenommen!
> 
> Hatte ich schon mal erwähnt, dass ich hierher fast ausschließlich Richtung SW und zwar über freies Feld fahre?!
> 
> Immerhin kann ich noch hoffen, heute Abend meine neuen Bremsen mal fordern zu müssen.


 
Ich fühle mit Dir 

[...]In den Bergen starker bis stürmischer West- bis Nordwestwind, im Flachland mässiger bis starker, gegen Abend teils stürmischer Südwest- bis Westwind.[...]


----------



## Arachne (11. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich fühle mit Dir
> 
> [...]In den Bergen starker bis stürmischer West- bis Nordwestwind, im Flachland mässiger bis starker, gegen Abend teils stürmischer Südwest- bis Westwind.[...]



hmmm, heute Abend mußt Du nach SO. Wenn Du mit dem Rad beim Sponsor bist.


----------



## saharadesertfox (11. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ... Das IG-Treffen findet erst am Donnerstag statt.



Stimmt, habe mich ein wenig vertan.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (11. März 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> wer kommt heute Abend zum DIMB-Treffen in den Kronenhof?
> 
> Für die Nichtalkoholiker: Es gibt auch Apfelsaftschorle und Wasser.


 Übermorgen, am 13. hast du reserviert! Hast du mir zumindest geschrieben. So hab ich auch eingeladen.



			
				Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> Mit ihrer Wind-Vorhersage hatten sie bisher Recht: Er hat von S auf SW gedreht und noch deutlich zugenommen!
> 
> Hatte ich schon mal erwähnt, dass ich hierher fast ausschließlich Richtung SW und zwar über freies Feld fahre?!


Hab das vorletzten Sonntag mal bei Emma gemacht. Damit mir kein Ast auf die Rübe fällt, Grundlagentraining im offenen Gelände. Runter nach Kelsterbach war ja noch schön, aber dann bis Mainz im Gegenwind war schon heftig.  

Ich schraub mir jetzt erst mal einen Fuchs ans Bike und hoffe auf eine kurze Regenpause für die Jungfernfahrt!


----------



## mzaskar (11. März 2008)

Für alle die planen dieses Jahr die Schweiz zu besuchen .....

http://punkt.ch/inland/artikel-detailseite-k4.html?no_cache=1&newsid=27163

http://www.zecken.ch/index.html

S.


----------



## saharadesertfox (11. März 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Übermorgen, am 13. hast du reserviert! Hast du mir zumindest geschrieben. So hab ich auch eingeladen.



Richtig es ist der 13.3.! War gedanklich ein paar Tage voraus.


----------



## mzaskar (11. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> hmmm, heute Abend mußt Du nach SO. Wenn Du mit dem Rad beim Sponsor bist.


 
Bin ich, hab nur das Gefühl, dass der Wind *immer* dreht, so dass er *immer* von vorne zu kommen scheint


----------



## Arachne (11. März 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ...
> Ich schraub mir jetzt erst mal einen Fuchs ans Bike und hoffe auf eine kurze Regenpause für die Jungfernfahrt!



 Den armen Fux, an welches neue Bike? Zesty??? (Zesty für die nesty-boys!  )

Von Hofheim bis WI war es vorhin trocken.


----------



## Arachne (11. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bin ich, hab nur das Gefühl, dass der Wind *immer* dreht, so dass er *immer* von vorne zu kommen scheint



Ja, ja, dieses Gefühl habe ich auch manchmal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (11. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Den armen Fux, an welches neue Bike? Zesty??? (Zesty für die nesty-boys!  )
> 
> Von Hofheim bis WI war es vorhin trocken.


Kein neues Bike. Wie letztens mal gesagt kann ich leider noch kein Geld drucken.   Neue Gabel am Nox -> F 80 RL in schwarz.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hatte ich schon mal erwähnt, dass ich hierher fast ausschließlich Richtung SW und zwar über freies Feld fahre?!



Gegenwind im Winterpokal...


----------



## Arachne (11. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Für alle die planen dieses Jahr die Schweiz zu besuchen .....
> 
> http://punkt.ch/inland/artikel-detailseite-k4.html?no_cache=1&newsid=27163
> 
> ...


----------



## Arachne (11. März 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Kein neues Bike. Wie letztens mal gesagt kann ich leider noch kein Geld drucken.   Neue Gabel am Nox -> F 80 RL in schwarz.



Ach den Fux...


----------



## Arachne (11. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gegenwind im Winterpokal...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. März 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> F 80 RL in schwarz.



Haben wir (kein plural majestatis  ) auch zweimal im Einsatz (eigentlich wirklich im Einsatz nur noch einmal ).

Eine ist an Almuts Argon RoCC verbaut, mit dem ich auch schön öfter und länger gefahren bin. Eigentlich ist die F80 RL eine schöne Gabel für ein XC-Hardtail.

Ich hab' mir aber für mein Argon vor kurzem die F100 RL geholt. Die gefällt mir noch erheblich besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (11. März 2008)

Ich habe mir auch ein neues (Marathon)-Bike (knapp 11,0 kg) neben meinem Bike-Monster Gemini 3000 (knapp 18,0kg) geleistet. Eine WAB-Heizermaschine von FAT. Es steht zwar Mitsubishi drauf ist aber ein FAT drin mit Mavic-Crossmax SL Tubeless und Fox-Dämpfer.






Es rennt nur so. Zwei Ausfahrten mit 67km/1980hm in 4:15 und 54km/900hm in 2:45 habe hinter mir. Es läuft prima, einfach ein sauschnelles Fahrgefühl!


----------



## Arachne (11. März 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Ich habe mir auch ein neues (Marathon)-Bike (knapp 11,0 kg) neben meinem Bike-Monster Gemini 3000 (knapp 18,0kg) geleistet. Eine WAB-Heizermaschine von FAT. Es steht zwar Mitsubishi drauf ist aber ein FAT drin mit Mavic-Crossmax SL Tubeless und Fox-Dämpfer.
> 
> _-Bild-_
> 
> Es rennt nur so. Zwei Ausfahrten mit 67km/1980hm in 4:15 und 54km/900hm in 2:45 habe hinter mir. Es läuft prima, einfach ein sauschnelles Fahrgefühl!



Ist der Motor im Unterrohr?  

Wenn ich mal wieder zwei/drei Kilo mehr hab`, müssen wir mal fahren!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (11. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Haben wir (kein plural majestatis  ) auch zweimal im Einsatz (eigentlich wirklich im Einsatz nur noch einmal ).
> 
> Eine ist an Almuts Argon RoCC verbaut, mit dem ich auch schön öfter und länger gefahren bin. Eigentlich ist die F80 RL eine schöne Gabel für ein XC-Hardtail.
> 
> Ich hab' mir aber für mein Argon vor kurzem die F100 RL geholt. Die gefällt mir noch erheblich besser


Das Argon ist ja auch mit den Winkeln eher für eine 100er Gabel geeignet. In meinem Nox funktioniert eine 80er besser. Die nur etwas höher bauende (etwa 1 cm mehr gegenüber der Corsa) Marathon SL mit 85 mm Federweg empfand ich schon als weniger schön. Ich mag halt steile Winkel und agiles Fahrverhalten.  

@sdf: Ich weiß nicht, ob ich den Rahmen in dem Design (Mitsubishi...) schön finde, aber funktionell sicher ein tolles Teil. Damit werd ich auf dem Rheingaumarathon dir gegenüber wohl nicht erst in der letzten Abfahrt das Nachsehen haben.   Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## caroka (11. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ caroka
> 
> das passt viel besser zu deinen Haaren


Hopebremsen sehen schon stylisch aus mit dem Fräsbild. Nur die Farbe steht mir nicht. 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber du siehst es doch nicht mehr, oder hat dein Bike ein Gugloch
> 
> Und wenn ich mich an den _Zustand des TopFuels erinnere war da eh immer Schlamm drauf
> 
> und das Acros-BB gibt es für 99 Euronen bei Amazon


Manche mögen es an den unmöglichsten Plätzen heiß, andere stylisch.


----------



## Arachne (11. März 2008)

...wieder andere beises...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, auch schon gesehen.  Das von Hope finde ich aber noch stylischer...



Hope ist ja bei Bremsen meine erste Wahl, aber ich glaube bei Lagern würde ich eher zu Acros tendieren...


----------



## mzaskar (11. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Hopebremsen sehen schon stylisch aus mit dem Fräsbild. Nur die Farbe steht mir nicht.


 
Ach komm, ist doch so ne huebsche Farbe, passt leider nicht zu meinem Kuferrad, sonst ......
Aber ich hab ja ne Bremse 



caroka schrieb:


> Manche mögen es an den unmöglichsten Plätzen heiß, andere stylisch.


Hmmm heiss ist immer gut, ausser im Winter auf der Piste. Aber danach in die Saune  
Style muss sein, sonst geht ja mal gar nichts


----------



## mzaskar (11. März 2008)

@ Bikerider

in der neuen (04/2008) MB hat es einen Test mit 18 All Mountain Fullys .....


----------



## wissefux (11. März 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Kein neues Bike. Wie letztens mal gesagt kann ich leider noch *kein Geld drucken*.   Neue Gabel am Nox -> *F 80 RL *in schwarz.



scheinst aber auf dem besten weg dorthin zu sein  




Arachne schrieb:


> Ach den Fux...



ach, ich würde auch ganz gut federn, allerdings wäre das mehrgewicht von 86 kg nicht wirklich vertretbar


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (11. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> scheinst aber auf dem besten weg dorthin zu sein  :


eBay machts möglich.   Hat etwa so viel gekostet, wie deine Gabel auch. War ein echtes Schnäppchen!  



wissefux schrieb:


> ach, ich würde auch ganz gut federn, allerdings wäre das mehrgewicht von 86 kg nicht wirklich vertretbar


Hm, würde mir glaub ich zu frontlastig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. März 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hm, würde mir glaub ich zu frontlastig...



dafür gibts federkomfort vom allerfeinsten. allerdings schon mit gebrauchsspuren. in 30 jahren müssen vielleicht mal die dämpfer erneuert werden ...


----------



## Arachne (11. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Bikerider
> 
> in der neuen (04/2008) MB hat es einen Test mit 18 All Mountain Fullys .....



Canyon hat gewonnen...


----------



## Arachne (11. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...allerdings wäre das mehrgewicht von 86 kg nicht wirklich vertretbar


doch fänd ich gut!!!    



Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ...
> Hm, würde mir glaub ich zu frontlastig...


Ach, mit `ner Säge können wir das ordentlich verteilen...


----------



## Arachne (11. März 2008)

So, war eben hungrig einkaufen. 

Wer kann: unbedingt raus! Ist zwar heftig windig, aber auch wunderbar mild. 



EDIT: Ich glaube ich fange mit dem Olivenbaguette, der Président la Motte aux Grains de Sel de Mer, dem Chilikäse und dem Schnittlauch an!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ach, mit `ner Säge können wir das ordentlich verteilen...



Am besten mit 'nem Fuchsschwanz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Am besten mit 'nem Fuchsschwanz



Apropos Säge: Ich müsste da bei Gelegenheit ja mal Trail-Cleaning am nfh-Trail machen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> wahltho schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Am besten mit 'nem Fuchsschwanz
> ...



Da bräuchte ich aber wahrscheinlich Hilfe bei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. März 2008)

Geschachteltes Selbstzitat ! ! !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> EDIT: Ich glaube ich fange mit dem Olivenbaguette, der Président la Motte aux Grains de Sel de Mer, dem Chilikäse und dem Schnittlauch an!



Mahlzeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. März 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> .......
> Hm, würde mir glaub ich zu frontlastig...


 
Dann hast du aber im Uphill immer schön Druck auf dem Vorderrad


----------



## Arachne (11. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... von 86 kg nicht wirklich vertretbar



ich hab` mittlerweile fast zehn weniger!


----------



## wissefux (11. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dann hast du aber im Uphill immer schön Druck auf dem Vorderrad



und die beiden unabhängig voneinander a****** dämpfer haben sogar ganz gute klettereigenschaften. der hubbel im uphill wäre kein probelm mehr


----------



## mzaskar (11. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da bräuchte ich aber wahrscheinlich Hilfe bei


 
Würde ja helfen, aber die Anfahrt ist mir dann doch etwas weit 




Puuuuuh, nochmal Glück gehabt, sauber vor der A**** gedrückt


----------



## mzaskar (11. März 2008)

Ich glaube ich brauche etwas Balast 

Sturmwarnung von Meteoschweiz:

Art und Intensität des erwarteten Unwetters:
Starker Sturm - Stufe gelb
Erwartete Dauer des Unwetters:
von Mittwoch 12. März 2008, 00 Uhr
bis Mittwoch, 12. März 2008, 18 Uhr
Betroffenes Gebiet:
Nordwestschweiz, Jura, zentrales und östliches Mittelland,
östliche Voralpen
Nähere Angaben zum erwarteten Unwetter:
In der Nacht auf Mittwoch verlagert sich ein weiteres
Sturmtief über die Britischen Inseln nach Mitteleuropa.
Damit verbunden stellt sich im Alpenraum eine stürmische
Westströmung ein. Im Vorfeld sowie beim Durchgang der zum
Sturmtief gehörenden Kaltfront muss von Mittwochvormittag bis
Mittwochnachmittag im Jura und im Mittelland mit Windspitzen
von 70-90 km/h, an erhöhten und windexponierten Stellen von
80-100 km/h gerechnet werden. Der nachfolgende Druckanstieg
bewirkt, dass die Winde in der zweiten Phase auch in die
Voralpentäler eindringen und dort Böenspitzen von 70-90 km/h
verursachen können. In exponierten Gipfellagen der zentralen
und östlichen Voralpen und Alpen sind Böenspitzen um 130 km/h
zu erwarten, was unterhalb unserer Warnlimite von 150 km/h
für Gebirgslagen liegt. Am Alpennordhang fallen zudem 20-30
mm Niederschlag innerhalb von 24 Stunden, dies bei einer
Schneefallgrenze, die von rund 1600 Meter allmählich gegen
1000 Meter sinkt.
Nächste Unwetterinformation:
Dienstag, 11. März um 18.30 Uhr
Den Anweisungen der örtlichen Einsatzorgane ist in jedem Fall
Folge zu leisten.


----------



## Arachne (11. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...
> EDIT: Ich glaube ich fange mit dem Olivenbaguette, der Président la Motte aux Grains de Sel de Mer, dem Chilikäse und dem Schnittlauch an!



Puh, der Chilikäse (Feuerkäse) ist wirklich feurig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich brauche etwas Balast
> 
> Sturmwarnung von Meteoschweiz:
> ...



Ich glaube, ich wage mich dann derzeit besser erst gar nicht raus...


----------



## mzaskar (11. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Puh, der Chilikäse (Feuerkäse) ist wirklich feurig!


 
und das mit Sicherheit 2x


----------



## mzaskar (11. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich wage mich dann derzeit besser erst gar nicht raus...


 
hmmm ich könnte mich auf dein Radl setzen während du in die Pedale tritts, dann bleiben wir mit Sicherheit am Boden


----------



## Arachne (11. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> hmmm ich könnte mich auf dein Radl setzen während du in die Pedale tritts, dann bleiben wir mit Sicherheit am Boden



hmmmmm, kommt auf die Böen drauf an. 

Ich hoffe ja immer noch auf einen abendlichen Tiefflug!  Heute Morgen war es allerdings selbst im offenen Feld schon böig...


----------



## mzaskar (11. März 2008)

gerade eine Tafel Lindt & Sprüngli Schokolade - Petits Desserts gefüllt mit Mouse au Chocolat (Noir) verdrückt ...... jetzt fühle ich mich etwas unwohl


----------



## Arachne (11. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> gerade eine Tafel Lindt & Sprüngli Schokolade - Petits Desserts gefüllt mit Mouse au Chocolat (Noir) verdrückt ...... jetzt fühle ich mich etwas unwohl



Hättest Du doch aufheben können!  

Ich fürchte, ich muß mich vor Ostern dann auch im Sprüngli eindecken...  

Mein Baguette ist alle, der Käse fast weg und von der Butter fehlt auch ein ganzes Stück!  Jetzt muß ich leider erstmal warten, bis es weitergehen kann...


----------



## mzaskar (11. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hättest Du doch aufheben können!
> 
> Ich fürchte, ich muß mich vor Ostern dann auch im Sprüngli eindecken...
> 
> Mein Baguette ist alle, der Käse fast weg und von der Butter fehlt auch ein ganzes Stück!  Jetzt muß ich leider erstmal warten, bis es weitergehen kann...


 
Es gibt einen extra Osterverkauf 

Bei Sprüngli in der Stadt (Paradeplatz) oder Lindt (Werksverkauf Kilchberg)


----------



## Arachne (11. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Es gibt einen extra Osterverkauf
> 
> Bei Sprüngli in der Stadt (Paradeplatz) oder Lindt (Werksverkauf Kilchberg)



     

Warum müssen diese Grand Cru-Truffes nur so teuer sein???


----------



## mzaskar (11. März 2008)

tja, dann kaufst du halt eine Teetasse weniger 

Ich muss vor Ostern aber auch noch hin ..... so wird meine Mutter sauer


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. März 2008)

soooooooooooooooooooo
wieder da 

danke stefan für die ganzen links 
ich denk diese saison tuts mein esel noch.... (hoff ich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. März 2008)

Na dann 

@ Arachne

was kostet denn die Maverick/ CB Stütze so in Germanien???? Hier sind es 349 CHF ~ 221 EUR


----------



## Arachne (11. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Na dann
> 
> @ Arachne
> 
> was kostet denn die Maverick/ CB Stütze so in Germanien???? Hier sind es 349 CHF ~ 221 EUR



Mit, oder ohne R?

CB: 189 ohne R, 225 mit (BC).
Mav würde ich für 220 mit R bekommen.


----------



## Gralmaster88 (11. März 2008)

Son mist, hab mich eben voll aufs Maul gelegt. Auf kaputter Straße Lenkerflattern bekommen und dann wars och schon zu spät.
Das Bike hat leider wat abbekommen.

Vorderradachse locker. Im Hinterrad scheinbar ein Höhenschlag und die Halteschellen der beiden Bremsgriffe haben derbe Kratzer abbekommen. 

Zum Glück sind die Knochen, mit ausnahme einer Schürfwunde am Knie heil geblieben.


Aber ich hab für die nächste Woche erstmal genug vom Biken.!!!!

So eine Kacke  

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Arachne (11. März 2008)

Au...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. März 2008)

Autsch...


----------



## Gralmaster88 (11. März 2008)

Ja Jungs, die Knochen sind net so das schlimme. Die Schäden am Bike tun mir da echt mehr weh.


----------



## Lucafabian (11. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich denk diese saison tuts mein esel noch.... (hoff ich)



du machst seit wochen ein geschiss um dein neues bike und jetzt so ein spruch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. März 2008)

Gralmaster88 schrieb:


> Ja Jungs, die Knochen sind net so das schlimme. *Die Schäden am Bike tun mir da echt mehr weh.*



Geht mir auch immer so


----------



## mzaskar (11. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> du machst seit wochen ein geschiss um dein neues bike und jetzt so ein spruch



Die Jugend halt, ein wahrer spring ins Feld. Heute Hü und Morgen Hop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (11. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die Jugend halt, ein wahrer spring ins Feld. Heute Hü und Morgen Hop



so is das Leben


----------



## Gralmaster88 (11. März 2008)

Das könnt mich echt aufregen!!!
Die Bremsen und Laufräder sind relativ neu und dann so ein Scheiß!!!

Naja hoffentlich hab ich net son derben Hohenschlag in der Felge!


----------



## mzaskar (11. März 2008)

Autsch, aber besser die Felge hat einen Schlag als du


----------



## mzaskar (11. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mit, oder ohne R?
> 
> CB: 189 ohne R, 225 mit (BC).
> Mav würde ich für 220 mit R bekommen.



HmmmHmmmm Hmmmm *kopfhinundherwieg*

Weisnichtweisnichtweisnicht, muss ich mir nochmals durch den Kopf gehen lassen ..... Hab so ne schöne P6 im Rad stecken ..... Ach gottohgott immer diese Entscheidungen .....

Erst mal was essen gehen


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> HmmmHmmmm Hmmmm *kopfhinundherwieg*
> 
> Weisnichtweisnichtweisnicht, muss ich mir nochmals durch den Kopf gehen lassen ..... Hab so ne schöne P6 im Rad stecken ..... Ach gottohgott immer diese Entscheidungen .....
> 
> Erst mal was essen gehen



denn ein leerer Magen ist ein schlechter Ratgeber


----------



## Lucafabian (11. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Autsch, aber besser die Felge hat einen Schlag als du



haben wir nicht alle einen schlag ????


@Gral...: shit happens....da kannst nix machen..gute besserung fürs bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> haben wir nicht alle einen schlag ????
> 
> 
> @Gral...: shit happens....da kannst nix machen..gute besserung fürs bike



wahrscheinlich hast du recht     

Unsummen fürs Fahrrad ausgeben nur damit man schwitzend und keuchend durch den Schlamm fährt


----------



## Arachne (11. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> HmmmHmmmm Hmmmm *kopfhinundherwieg*
> 
> Weisnichtweisnichtweisnicht, muss ich mir nochmals durch den Kopf gehen lassen ..... Hab so ne schöne P6 im Rad stecken ..... Ach gottohgott immer diese Entscheidungen .....
> 
> Erst mal was essen gehen



Die mit R sind eh noch nicht ab Lager lieferbar. Sollen aber vielleicht kommende Woche...


----------



## mzaskar (11. März 2008)

zum Glück, sonst wäre ich noch in Versuchung geraden 

@ Lucafabian

in Arosa gab es gestern 30cm Neuschnee


----------



## Arachne (11. März 2008)

Der Wind hat selbstverständlich nachgelassen...  Dafür ist es aber wesentlich feuchter geworden.   

Hab` ein paar Bilder gemacht, kann die aber erst zu Hause runter- und dann hochladen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> haben wir nicht alle einen schlag ????



Du meinst einen Hau?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dafür ist es aber wesentlich feuchter geworden.



Oh, ja  

 Gelobt sei die Erfindung des Spin-Trainers


----------



## Arachne (11. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Oh, ja
> 
> Gelobt sei die Erfindung des Spin-Trainers



Naja, es geht noch. Viel schlimmer empfinde ich mal wieder das Gewicht meines Rucksacks...


----------



## Arachne (11. März 2008)

Das hier ist `ne nette Treppe an der Schiersteiner Brücke, Schiersteiner Seite: 



Habe ich mich noch nicht getraut. Wenn man oben steht und auf dieses winzige Geländer runter schaut...


----------



## Arachne (11. März 2008)

Dies hier ist fester Bestandteil meiner Eltviller Runde (nur, wenn sie nicht von Enten besetzt ist. Der Rabe im Vordergrund würde mich nicht stören...  ):



Ist einfach zu fahren, aber ganz lustig, da es schwankt, rechts und links Wasser hat und `ne zweistufige Treppe zur und von der Plattform.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. März 2008)

Gn8 @All


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, es geht noch. Viel schlimmer empfinde ich mal wieder das Gewicht meines Rucksacks...



Waren 11kg.


----------



## Gralmaster88 (12. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Autsch, aber besser die Felge hat einen Schlag als du




Guten Morgen,

Da hast du wohl recht. Muss heut auch mal schauen wie sehr es mein Schätzchen erwischt hat!


----------



## mzaskar (12. März 2008)

Guten Morgen Jungens und Mädchens

Heut ist es windig und feucht .......


----------



## caroka (12. März 2008)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. März 2008)

Moin, moin


----------



## Arachne (12. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Jungens und Mädchens
> 
> Heut ist es windig und feucht .......



Morsche,

hatten wir gestern schon und sieht draußen auch wieder so aus.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. März 2008)

Ich war gerade schon draussen, ist nicht zu kalt, tlw. sonnig aber windig...


----------



## wissefux (12. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich war gerade schon draussen, ist nicht zu kalt, tlw. sonnig aber windig...



aber erst mal rückenwind


----------



## mzaskar (12. März 2008)

Lustig wenn der Wind in Boen von vorne kommt musste ich erstmal zwei Gänge zurückschalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (12. März 2008)

Für heute mittag ist Sturmwarnung. Böen bis Stärke 10. Das und eine sich anbahnende Erkältung verlagern meinen Arbeitsweg heute vom Rad ins WPP-freie Auto.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. März 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Für heute mittag ist Sturmwarnung. Böen bis Stärke 10.



Ich habe mich genaus deshalb auch (wieder) für den Spin-Trainer entschieden, obwohl ich heute einen Frei-Tag habe


----------



## Arachne (12. März 2008)

Wasn Tach! 

Dabei hatte ich mich gestern schon dazu entschlossen heute Abend mal zu schauen, wo meine Nachbarinnen zum Yoga gehen!  

Draußen ist es jedenfalls total mild, die Sonne hat wieder richtig Kraft.  Ok, der orkanartige Gegenwind hat mich jetzt erstmal ziemlich geplättet! @mzaskar: Wieso hattest Du noch Gänge zum Zurückschalten???  Die Leute, die einem begegnen, lächeln einen noch freundlicher an, als sonst...  Als ich kurz hinter Delkenheim in einem wahnwitzig niedrigen Gang gegen die Naturgewalten ankämpfe, werde ich auch noch vom Kater überholt!   Und fast hätte ich es gar nicht bis dahin geschafft. Kurz vor Delkenheim kommt aus Richtung Massenheim ein Bauer mit seinem Trekker mit Schaufelaufsatz um die Ecke geschossen!!!   Ich mußte wirklich heftig reagieren, um dieser Schaufel auszuweichen. Und der einzige Kommentar des Fahrers: "oooooooooooohhhhhh"  

Hier angekommen werde ich fast vom Eingangstor erschlagen, welches sich aus seiner fehlenden Verankerung riß und nach außen aufschlug, als ich gerade durch wollte.  Laut Hausmeister ist das ein bekanntes Problem, dessen Beseitung auch schon mehrfach angemahnt wurde...  

Ich binde mich hier jetzt am Bürostuhl fest und warte, dass der Tag vorüber geht!


----------



## mzaskar (12. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wasn Tach!
> 
> Dabei hatte ich mich gestern schon dazu entschlossen heute Abend mal zu schauen, wo meine Nachbarinnen zum Yoga gehen!
> 
> ...


 
Nur Gut dass dir nichts passiert ist ..... Bei sovile Glück solltest du heute Lotto spielen 

Und ein guter Tip, mach die Rollen am Bürostuhl ab, sonst rollerst du noch irgendwo gegen


----------



## mzaskar (12. März 2008)

@arachne

Habe mir noch etwas Unterlagen ueber das Tessin und Züricher Oberland (z.b. Rosinli) besorgt 

Dann können wir den Antennentrail (Uetliberg) machen und einen Ausflug auf die andere Seite (vom See) planen


----------



## Arachne (12. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @arachne
> 
> Habe mir noch etwas Unterlagen ueber das Tessin und Züricher Oberland (z.b. Rosinli) besorgt
> 
> Dann können wir den Antennentrail (Uetliberg) machen und einen Ausflug auf die andere Seite (vom See) planen



Super!  Ich freue mich auch schon riesig auf kommende Woche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. März 2008)

nice but not Nice


----------



## Breezler (12. März 2008)

Moin zusammen,

gestern einen nutzlosen Tag in Kölle verbracht, danach aber wenigstens noch das ein oder andre Reissdorf vom Fass ergattert.


----------



## Arachne (12. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> nice but not Nice



Soll das jetzt heißen, dass es in Nizza nicht stürmt?


----------



## Arachne (12. März 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> gestern einen nutzlosen Tag in Kölle verbracht, danach aber wenigstens noch das ein oder andre Reissdorf vom Fass ergattert.



Reissdorf? Du warst in China?


----------



## mzaskar (12. März 2008)

ich kann gar nicht auf die Ministrecke  

http://www.iron-bike.ch/modules/standard/?page_id=59&lang=1&navTitle=Kategorien

also doch die mittlere Länge


----------



## Arachne (12. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich kann gar nicht auf die Ministrecke
> 
> http://www.iron-bike.ch/modules/standard/?page_id=59&lang=1&navTitle=Kategorien
> 
> also doch die mittlere Länge



Mini würde mir schon völlig ausreichen!! Und wieso nennt man 15jährige schon Herren???

Kommst Du eigentlich zum Saarschleifenmarathon?


----------



## wissefux (12. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ... Als ich kurz hinter Delkenheim in einem wahnwitzig niedrigen Gang gegen die Naturgewalten ankämpfe, werde ich auch noch vom Kater überholt!



wie jetzt  , der kater wollte doch auto fahrn ...

freu mich auch schon auf dem heimweg gegen den wind


----------



## Arachne (12. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> wie jetzt  , der kater wollte doch auto fahrn ...
> 
> freu mich auch schon auf dem heimweg gegen den wind



...hat mich ja auch im Auto überholt....  kurz hinter Delkenheim nutzt die L3028 kurzzeitig die Elisabethenstraße.

Ich freue mich wirklich auf den Rückweg!!  Ich hoffe, da fehlen mir dann die notwendigen Gänge in der entgegengesetzten Richtung!


----------



## Arachne (12. März 2008)

@Hersch: I have some detailed Informations for you!


----------



## mzaskar (12. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mini würde mir schon völlig ausreichen!! Und wieso nennt man 15jährige schon Herren???
> 
> Kommst Du eigentlich zum Saarschleifenmarathon?


 
Wusste gar nicht das es den gibt  

Ich glaube eher nicht, will im Juni einen gemütlichen Marathon machen und dann evtl Ende September den in Einsiedeln. Man(n) soll es ja nicht uebertreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mini würde mir schon völlig ausreichen!! Und wieso nennt man 15jährige schon Herren???


 
Könnte aber auch bedeuten 1993 und älter   also könnte ich mich doch auf die mini anmelden  

obwohl so Ende des Sommers sollte das mittlere schon möglich sein ......


----------



## Arachne (12. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Könnte aber auch bedeuten 1993 und älter   also könnte ich mich doch auf die mini anmelden
> 
> obwohl so Ende des Sommers sollte das mittlere schon möglich sein ......



Ich würde es eigentlich auch als Mindestalter interpretieren! 

2300Hm


----------



## mzaskar (12. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich würde es eigentlich auch als Mindestalter interpretieren!
> 
> 2300Hm


 
komm Zier dich nicht zu zweit macht es mehr Spass 

und ausserdem fahre ich sowas um die Gegend zu erkunden und nicht ständig in der Karte nachschlagen zu müssen. Uebrigens sind die Strecken permanent (so glaube ich zumindest) ausgeschildert. Man könnte es quasi auch inoffiziell fahren ....


----------



## Arachne (12. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> komm Zier dich nicht zu zweit macht es mehr Spass
> 
> und ausserdem fahre ich sowas um die Gegend zu erkunden und nicht ständig in der Karte nachschlagen zu müssen. Uebrigens sind die Strecken permanent (so glaube ich zumindest) ausgeschildert. Man könnte es quasi auch inoffiziell fahren ....



...und weniger überfüllt!


----------



## Breezler (12. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Reissdorf? Du warst in China?



Tztztz  

Bestes Kölsch der Welt


----------



## mzaskar (12. März 2008)

Hab mal in D'Dorf aus versehen Kölsch bestellt  und das im "Urigen" ..... Der Wirt hat mir freundlich den Weg zum Bahnhof erklärt 
Meine Begleitung (D'Dorferin) lag unter Tisch und hat sich den Bauch gehalten


----------



## Arachne (12. März 2008)

Solange sie nicht vor Scham versunken ist... 

@Breezler: Du merkst schon, bin voll der Biertrinker.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hab mal in D'Dorf aus versehen Kölsch bestellt  und das im "Urigen" .....



 Banause!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. März 2008)

Mein Gott stürmt Das da draussen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. März 2008)

Hier ist es immer noch wie heute Morgen: stürmischer bis orkanartiger Westwind. Nach Schierstein zu fahren war stressig, zurück:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. März 2008)

Ne, hier hat der Wind nochmal massiv zugenommen...


----------



## mzaskar (12. März 2008)

und hier der Regen  

sieht heute massiv nach der längsten Waschstrasse Zürichs aus ......

In Basel sind bis 11:00 Uhr 101, auf dem Zürichberg 100 km/h gemessen worden. Im Gebirge sind es über 140 km/h, so auf dem Jungfraujoch, Titlis und dem Säntis.

mit ordentlich Wind ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und hier der Regen



Hier hat's vor zwei Stunden auch einen ganz heftigen Schauer gegeben...


----------



## wissefux (12. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hier hat's vor zwei Stunden auch einen ganz heftigen Schauer gegeben...



und jetzt aktuell ?
höchst meldet sonnig  
da ist der kampf gegen den wind wenigstens erträglich ...


----------



## Breezler (12. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hab mal in D'Dorf aus versehen Kölsch bestellt  und das im "Urigen" ..... Der Wirt hat mir freundlich den Weg zum Bahnhof erklärt
> Meine Begleitung (D'Dorferin) lag unter Tisch und hat sich den Bauch gehalten



Sei froh dass Du überlebt hast   



Arachne schrieb:


> Solange sie nicht vor Scham versunken ist...
> 
> @Breezler: Du merkst schon, bin voll der Biertrinker.



Fällt kaum auf  



wahltho schrieb:


> Banause!





wahltho schrieb:


> Mein Gott stürmt Das da draussen



Wird immer mehr irgendwie  



wissefux schrieb:


> und jetzt aktuell ?
> höchst meldet sonnig
> da ist der kampf gegen den wind wenigstens erträglich ...



Sonnig ists in 3eich auch. Aber megastürmisch. Von West her würd ich sagen, da fällt Wald wohl aus Sicherheitsgründen aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. März 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> ...
> Sonnig ists in 3eich auch. Aber megastürmisch. Von West her würd ich sagen, da fällt Wald wohl aus Sicherheitsgründen aus



Ist vernünftiger! 

Hier (Biebrich) ist es gerade bedeckt, ansonsten aber auch sonnig. Und natürlich super stürmisch; der Rhein sieht wie ein wilder Fluß aus.


----------



## mzaskar (12. März 2008)

Laut Regenradar gibt es bald einen Slot "nicht regnens".... Denke mal den werde ich ausnutzen und mein Büro nach Hause verlagern


----------



## Gralmaster88 (12. März 2008)

Gralmaster88 schrieb:


> Das könnt mich echt aufregen!!!
> Die Bremsen und Laufräder sind relativ neu und dann so ein Scheiß!!!
> 
> Naja hoffentlich hab ich net son derben Hohenschlag in der Felge!




!!!!!!!! ERLEICHTERUNG PUR !!!!!!!!
Hab wies aussiht nicht den geringsten Hohenschlag in der Felge. 

Aber die Schürfwunden am Knie nerven ziemlich.
Egal hauptsache mein Bike is relativ ok!


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. März 2008)

guuude


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> und jetzt aktuell ?



Sorry, war gerade unterwegs - Es stürmt ziemlich, ist aber bis auf ein paar Tropfen zwischendurch trocken geblieben...


----------



## wondermike (12. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Hersch: I have some detailed Informations for you!



<smartass_mode>Information is an uncountable noun and therefore always used in the singular. Furthermore nouns are not spelled with a capital letter in English.</smartass_mode>  

Sorry, musste jetzt einfach sein...


----------



## Arachne (12. März 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> <smartass_mode>Information is an uncountable noun and therefore always used in the singular. Furthermore nouns are not spelled with a capital letter in English.</smartass_mode>
> 
> Sorry, musste jetzt einfach sein...



Immerhin bekommt man Dich so mal zum posten!   

Ich schau nun mal, ob es noch ein paar Stellungen gibt, die ich noch nicht kenne.


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Immerhin bekommt man Dich so mal zum posten!
> 
> Ich schau nun mal, ob *es noch ein paar Stellungen gibt, die ich noch nicht kenne*.




und das auf der Arbeit???


----------



## wissefux (12. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sorry, war gerade unterwegs - Es stürmt ziemlich, ist aber bis auf ein paar Tropfen zwischendurch trocken geblieben...



kann ich so bestätigen.

im feld bin ich ja fast rückwärts geblasen worden   jetzt hat es sich gerächt, dass ich arachnes technik zum wechsel des mittleren kettenblatts noch nicht angewendet habe. meine schaltung vorne geht nämlich gar nicht und weil ich die eigentlich auch nicht brauche, habe ich sie erst gar nicht wieder eingestellt  

einen vorteil hatte das ganze dann doch : ich hab 15 min. länger gebraucht und somit einen bonuspunkt im wp erkämpft


----------



## wondermike (12. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich schau nun mal, ob es noch ein paar Stellungen gibt, die ich noch nicht kenne.



Mit der Nachbarin oder mit der Azubine?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. März 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Mit der Nachbarin oder mit der Azubine?



Vllt. ist ja gerade Happy Hour


----------



## saharadesertfox (12. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kommst Du eigentlich zum Saarschleifenmarathon?



Hi,

welche Strecke möchtest du fahren? Hätte auch Lust dort mitzufahren.

Wann fährst du nach Hause? Bin heute mit Rad im Büro, könnte dich abholen und wir fahren gemeinsam bis nach Hochheim.


----------



## caroka (12. März 2008)

Gralmaster88 schrieb:


> !!!!!!!! ERLEICHTERUNG PUR !!!!!!!!
> Hab wies aussiht nicht den geringsten Hohenschlag in der Felge.
> 
> Aber die Schürfwunden am Knie nerven ziemlich.
> Egal hauptsache mein Bike is relativ ok!


Nässt bestimmt, doch das verheilt wieder. 



wondermike schrieb:


> <smartass_mode>Information is an uncountable noun and therefore always used in the singular. Furthermore nouns are not spelled with a capital letter in English.</smartass_mode>
> 
> Sorry, musste jetzt einfach sein...


Mike, Du bist toll.  Ich werde Dich diese Woche auch mit etwas beglücken.  



Arachne schrieb:


> Immerhin bekommt man Dich so mal zum posten!
> 
> Ich schau nun mal, ob es noch ein paar Stellungen gibt, die ich noch nicht kenne.


So langsam solltest Du doch alles draufhaben.  



wondermike schrieb:


> Mit der Nachbarin oder mit der Azubine?


Die Nachbarin wird ihm mehr zeigen können.


----------



## wondermike (12. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Mike, Du bist toll.  Ich werde Dich diese Woche auch mit etwas beglücken.



Klingt spannend. Gibt bestimmt noch ein paar Stellungen, die ich nicht kenne.    



caroka schrieb:


> So langsam solltest Du doch alles draufhaben.



Das ist wie beim Biken - man kann immer noch was dazu lernen.


----------



## Arachne (12. März 2008)

Yoga = Entspannung!!!???  Wieso bekomme ich da gezeigt, wo mir überall Muskeln fehlen???    

War jedenfalls toll!!  Auch das Aprés!!


----------



## Arachne (12. März 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> welche Strecke möchtest du fahren? Hätte auch Lust dort mitzufahren.
> 
> Wann fährst du nach Hause? Bin heute mit Rad im Büro, könnte dich abholen und wir fahren gemeinsam bis nach Hochheim.



zu der Zeit war ich schon wieder fast aus der Wanne draußen...

Die Nachhausefahrt war schon ziemlich zügig. Irgendwie hat man aber gar keinen Wind gespürt. Ok, ich bin ziemlich hohe Gänge gefahren, aber...


----------



## wondermike (12. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Yoga = Entspannung!!!???



Nee nee, das sind die Vorbereitungen um die Stellungen besser zu beherrschen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. März 2008)

N'abend Leute, wir sind gerade von den heutigen Feierlichkeiten zum 15. Jahrestag unserer Vermählung zurück


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. März 2008)

... und jetzt wünsche ich gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. März 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Nee nee, das sind die Vorbereitungen um die Stellungen besser zu beherrschen.



Vor allen Dingen die Stärkung des Beckenbodens


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. März 2008)

... und dann sach' ich auch gleich wieder als Erster Moin, Moin


----------



## wissefux (13. März 2008)

die letzten werden die ersten sein  

moin


----------



## mzaskar (13. März 2008)

Guten Morgen aus dem Süden, heute mal trocken zum Sponsor  

Zumindest stehen die Chancen nicht schlecht 

Allen einen angenehmen und erfolgreichen Tag  Glück, Gesundheit und Wohlbefinden 

@ Arachne: Vorsicht mit Treckern, Türen und sonstigen gefährlichen Situationen


----------



## Maggo (13. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend Leute, wir sind gerade von den heutigen Feierlichkeiten zum 15. Jahrestag unserer Vermählung zurück



na dann mal alles gute, auch für die nächsten 15.


----------



## mzaskar (13. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend Leute, wir sind gerade von den heutigen Feierlichkeiten zum 15. Jahrestag unserer Vermählung zurück



Meinen besten Wünsche für die Zukunft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (13. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend Leute, wir sind gerade von den heutigen Feierlichkeiten zum 15. Jahrestag unserer Vermählung zurück



Morgen,

von mir auch alles Gute!


----------



## Arachne (13. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> @ Arachne: Vorsicht mit Treckern, Türen und sonstigen gefährlichen Situationen



Werde mir Mühe geben!


----------



## Arachne (13. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich bin dieses jahr schon ganze sechs mal rad gefahren. wenn ich mir die vor mir liegenden wochenende anschaue seh ich da keine wirkliche möglichkeit der steigerung.



Kannst mich in der Woche ruhig mal abholen...  Ich paß` auch auf etwaige Trekker auf!


----------



## Maggo (13. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kannst mich in der Woche ruhig mal abholen...  Ich paß` auch auf etwaige Trekker auf!



klappt wahrscheinlich erst nächste woche wieder. hat einer was vom zilli gehört? wann war der nochmal weg??
ich fah mal in richtung a****.


----------



## Arachne (13. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> klappt wahrscheinlich erst nächste woche wieder. hat einer was vom zilli gehört? wann war der nochmal weg??
> ich fah mal in richtung a****.



Tja, nächste Woche...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> na dann mal alles gute, auch für die nächsten 15.





mzaskar schrieb:


> Meinen besten Wünsche für die Zukunft





Arachne schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> von mir auch alles Gute!



 Danke, Danke ! ! !


----------



## Arachne (13. März 2008)

Jetzt ist die Sonne draußen...


----------



## Arachne (13. März 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Nee nee, das sind die Vorbereitungen um die Stellungen besser zu beherrschen.



Irgendwie braucht man beim Radfahren auch die Bauchmuskeln!  Habe mich nun entschlossen die gestrigen anderthalb Stunden doch als Alternativsport einzutragen. War anstrengend genug...


----------



## wondermike (13. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend Leute, wir sind gerade von den heutigen Feierlichkeiten zum 15. Jahrestag unserer Vermählung zurück



Sooo lange hat's die Almut schon mit Dir ausgehalten?    

Von mir natürlich auch alles Gute!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. März 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Sooo lange hat's die Almut schon mit Dir ausgehalten?



Erstaunlich - In der Tat 



wondermike schrieb:


> Von mir natürlich auch alles Gute!



Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habe mich nun entschlossen die gestrigen anderthalb Stunden doch als Alternativsport einzutragen. War



Natürlich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> hat einer was vom zilli gehört? wann war der nochmal weg??



Mein Verständnis war, dass er diese Woche auf Seminar ist.


----------



## mzaskar (13. März 2008)

Was mach ich nur am Samstag, da soll es nähmlich schön werden, naja so mit Sonne und wenig Wolken......
Im Tal werden es 10+ Grad und sonnig, in den Bergen um die 0 Grad und sonning. 
Gehe ich nun Radfahren oder Snowboarden  

Man hat es nicht leicht sich zu entscheiden, lebt man in den Alpen 

Vorteil Snowboard, es gab frischen Schnee  (2 WPP's)
Vorteil MTB die Trails sind noch leer und durch den Wind etwas abgetrocknet ....  (2+ WPP's)


----------



## Arachne (13. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was mach ich nur am Samstag, da soll es nähmlich schön werden, naja so mit Sonne und wenig Wolken......
> Im Tal werden es 10+ Grad und sonnig, in den Bergen um die 0 Grad und sonning.
> Gehe ich nun Radfahren oder Snowboarden
> 
> ...



Trainier` schon mal für kommende Woche!


----------



## mzaskar (13. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Trainier` schon mal für kommende Woche!


 
Wie du kommst mit snowoarden


----------



## mzaskar (13. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Trainier` schon mal für kommende Woche!


 
Ich leih mir beim A-Kollegen so ein orangfarbenes Bike aus, mit fast 300 mm Federweg und Hilfsmotor


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was mach ich nur am Samstag, da soll es nähmlich schön werden, naja so mit Sonne und wenig Wolken......



Samstag ist auch der einzige Tag, für den die Wetteraussichten hier ganz gut sind:
- Morgen Regen 
- Samstag warm und wahrscheinlich auch trocken 
- Sonntag Regen und schon wieder kühl 
- Montag Spätwintereinbruch mit Schneeschauern bis in die Niederungen


----------



## mzaskar (13. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Samstag ist auch der einzige Tag, für den die Wetteraussichten hier ganz gut sind:
> - Morgen Regen
> - Samstag warm und wahrscheinlich auch trocken
> - Sonntag Regen und schon wieder kühl
> - Montag Spätwintereinbruch mit Schneeschauern bis in die Niederungen


 
Du hast nicht zufällig den Schweizerwetterbericht gelesen


----------



## Arachne (13. März 2008)

Was ich letztens entdecken mußte:

Der BHMV in Mainz hat mittlerweile das Liteville 301 in der Enduro-Version im Verkauf. Und zwar ehemalige Testräder, nur wenige Monate genutzt und viel günstiger als neu:









Hätte ich das mal früher gewußt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was ich letztens entdecken mußte:
> 
> Der BHMV in Mainz hat mittlerweile das Liteville 301 in der Enduro-Version im Verkauf. Und zwar ehemalige Testräder, nur wenige Monate genutzt und viel günstiger als neu:
> 
> ...


 
Boaahhh ehhh ist der fett Mann


----------



## Arachne (13. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Boaahhh ehhh ist der fett Mann



Wenn das UST wäre, wäre ich bestimmt mal wieder gierig...


----------



## saharadesertfox (13. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was ich letztens entdecken mußte:
> 
> Der BHMV in Mainz hat mittlerweile das Liteville 301 in der Enduro-Version im Verkauf. Und zwar ehemalige Testräder, nur wenige Monate genutzt und viel günstiger als neu:
> 
> Hätte ich das mal früher gewußt...



... und was sollen die kosten?


----------



## arkonis (13. März 2008)

Servus Leut's 
hab zuletzt dem Arachne sein neues Spielzeug gesehen, heißes Gefährt sag ich nur


----------



## Arachne (13. März 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> ... und was sollen die kosten?



3k, statt fünf.


----------



## mzaskar (13. März 2008)

mein neues Beinkleid 

seite 4 unten links


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (13. März 2008)

arkonis schrieb:


> Servus Leut's
> hab zuletzt dem Arachne sein neues Spielzeug gesehen, heißes Gefährt sag ich nur



Ja, Deine Gabelrohre sahen gegen meine ziemlich klein aus...


----------



## Arachne (13. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> mein neues Beinkleid
> 
> seite 4 unten links



prima, dann kann ich sie kommende Woche gleich mal anprobieren! Die hatte ich mir auch ausgeguckt!!


----------



## mzaskar (13. März 2008)

mein neues Gefährt für einen Tag 

Berge werden flach 

Seite 12 ...


----------



## mzaskar (13. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> prima, dann kann ich sie kommende Woche gleich mal anprobieren! Die hatte ich mir auch ausgeguckt!!



Bist du kommst wird sie wohl eingeschlammt sein


----------



## Arachne (13. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bist du kommst wird sie wohl eingeschlammt sein



Hast Du sie wirklich geholt und hat sie Dein BH da?


----------



## mzaskar (13. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hast Du sie wirklich geholt und hat sie Dein BH da?



Jetzt musste ich erst ernsthaft ueberlegen, was du hier meinst  

Ja ich habe sie mir eben gekauft (CHF229) als ich mein Fahrrad zum Service abgab. Er hat auch noch einige da, weiss jedoch die Grössen nicht. Ich hab mir eine in L genommen und die passt ...... Wenn du möchtest, kann ich frage ob er noch eine in L (obwohl ich denke für dich M) zurücklegen kann bist du kommst .....


----------



## Arachne (13. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Jetzt musste ich erst ernsthaft ueberlegen, was du hier meinst
> 
> Ja ich habe sie mir eben gekauft (CHF229) als ich mein Fahrrad zum Service abgab. Er hat auch noch einige da, weiss jedoch die Grössen nicht. Ich hab mir eine in L genommen und die passt ...... Wenn du möchtest, kann ich frage ob er noch eine in L (obwohl ich denke für dich M) zurücklegen kann bist du kommst .....





au ja, bitte!  Allerdings sicherlich auch in L...


----------



## mzaskar (13. März 2008)

Werde Morgen mein Ross wieder abholen, kann dann ja mal Bescheid sagen .... Hab meine auch noch nicht gezahlt 

Die Hose macht aber einen guten Eindruck und denke mal man kann sie auch gut im Sommer tragen ....


----------



## caroka (13. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vor allen Dingen die Stärkung des Beckenbodens


Kann Mann nicht auch mal an was anderes Denken! 



wondermike schrieb:


> Sooo lange hat's die Almut schon mit Dir ausgehalten?
> 
> .......


----------



## Arachne (13. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Werde Morgen mein Ross wieder abholen, kann dann ja mal Bescheid sagen .... Hab meine auch noch nicht gezahlt
> 
> Die Hose macht aber einen guten Eindruck und denke mal man kann sie auch gut im Sommer tragen ....



Super!  Trägst Du Shorts sonst im Winter???  

Mache jetzt erstmal `nen Abflug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (13. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Kann Mann nicht auch mal an was anderes Denken!
> ...



Nööö, in der Beziehung sind wir den Frauen schon seeehhhr ähnlich!


----------



## caroka (13. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nööö, in der Beziehung sind wir den Frauen schon seeehhhr ähnlich!


----------



## mzaskar (13. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Super!  Trägst Du Shorts sonst im Winter???
> 
> Mache jetzt erstmal `nen Abflug.



Hmmm, soso, Hatte oft die kurze Regenhose über den langen Winterhosen. Hat mir die wichtigen Körperteile warm gehalten 

Ansonsten, mal so mal so wie ich gerade lustig war, bin 

Im Sommer fahre ich immer mit Shorts, meistens, oft, ab und an, nagut 1 mal .....


----------



## mzaskar (13. März 2008)

@ Caroka ... an was denkst du denn bei Beckenboden   
Beckenboden anheben ist eine wichtige Übung für orientalischen Ausdruckstanz


----------



## wondermike (13. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Kann Mann nicht auch mal an was anderes Denken!



Immer diese Klischees...


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. März 2008)

wünsche einen guten abend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Kann Mann nicht auch mal an was anderes Denken!





Arachne schrieb:


> Nööö, in der Beziehung sind wir den Frauen schon seeehhhr ähnlich!





caroka schrieb:


>



Ausserdem: Wer war gestern beim Yoga? - Arachne


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wünsche einen guten abend



Ich auch


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. März 2008)

ich geh mal pennen 

ein traum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. März 2008)

ich sag' auch schonmal GN8


----------



## Arachne (14. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ausserdem: Wer war gestern beim Yoga? - Arachne



Au, au, au, mein Bauch; autsch, autsch, autsch, mein Nacken; aaaaaaahhhh, mein Beine...   

Schon lange nicht mehr solchen Muskelkater gehabt...


----------



## wissefux (14. März 2008)

m


----------



## wissefux (14. März 2008)

o


----------



## wissefux (14. März 2008)

i


----------



## wissefux (14. März 2008)

n


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> *m*
> 
> 
> wissefux schrieb:
> ...



fettes verschachteltes selbstzitat am frühen morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Au, au, au, mein Bauch; autsch, autsch, autsch, mein Nacken; aaaaaaahhhh, mein Beine...
> 
> Schon lange nicht mehr solchen Muskelkater gehabt...



Moin,

und der Beckenboden?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> fettes verschachteltes selbstzitat am frühen morgen



F E T T ! ! !


----------



## caroka (14. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> fettes verschachteltes selbstzitat am frühen morgen


    


wahltho schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> und der Beckenboden?


  

Moin moin!


----------



## Arachne (14. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> und der Beckenboden?



Morsche,

statt zum Yoga, sollte ich vielleicht zur Schwangerschaftsgymnastik gehen!


----------



## Arachne (14. März 2008)

Moin Hirsch!


----------



## wissefux (14. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morsche,
> 
> statt zum Yoga, sollte ich vielleicht zur Schwangerschaftsgymnastik gehen!



da kann dir der maggo bestimmt ein paar tipps geben


----------



## arkonis (14. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morsche,
> 
> statt zum Yoga, sollte ich vielleicht zur Schwangerschaftsgymnastik gehen!



wo gehst du dahin ?


----------



## mzaskar (14. März 2008)

Jetzt habe ich einen neuen Flitzer unterm Ar*** und könnte die Strecke zur Ar**** in Überschallgeschwindigkeit meistern und nun regnet es wie aus Kübeln ......


----------



## mzaskar (14. März 2008)

Achso vergass ,...... Guten Morgen liebste Plauschrinnen und Plauscher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich einen neuen Flitzer unterm Ar***  ...



So, so: Einen Flitzer unterm Ar***...

... und was trainierst Du gerade?


----------



## mzaskar (14. März 2008)

Der Flitzer hoert auf den Namen FLYER  und kommt aus der Schweiz


----------



## Breezler (14. März 2008)

Morsche zusammen,

ist ja Riesenwetter draussen


----------



## mzaskar (14. März 2008)

Und ich hab mich so gefreut im Anzug und ohne Schwitzen zum Sponsor zu radeln ....... jetzt hab ich den Car genommen und es hat aufgehört zu regnen


----------



## Breezler (14. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Und ich hab mich so gefreut im Anzug und ohne Schwitzen zum Sponsor zu radeln ....... jetzt hab ich den Car genommen und es hat aufgehört zu regnen



Wenn ich einen hätte, aber leider.....


----------



## wissefux (14. März 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Morsche zusammen,
> 
> ist ja Riesenwetter draussen



sei froh und dankbar, wenn es drinnen noch warm und trocken ist


----------



## mzaskar (14. März 2008)

Es hat etwas gedauert bis ich das richtig entziffert habe 

Scharbenfilet paniert (Deutschland)
Florida - Quark Dip
Reis mit Kürbiskernen
Fenchel gratiniert
1061 kcal


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Und ich hab mich so gefreut im Anzug und ohne Schwitzen zum Sponsor zu radeln ....... jetzt hab ich den Car genommen und es hat aufgehört zu regnen



In FFM hat es inzwischen auch aufgehört


----------



## Breezler (14. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> sei froh und dankbar, wenn es drinnen noch warm und trocken ist



Auf A**** so warm wie möglich  
Das fördert die leichtere Kleidung der Kolleginnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (14. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Und ich hab mich so gefreut im Anzug und ohne Schwitzen zum Sponsor zu radeln ....... jetzt hab ich den Car genommen und es hat aufgehört zu regnen





Breezler schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen hätte, aber leider.....



Einen Anzug, einen Sponsor, oder `nen Car?


----------



## Arachne (14. März 2008)

Ich bin hier aber auch am heulen: die eine Hälfte meiner Kollegen ist im Urlaub und die andere krank...


----------



## Arachne (14. März 2008)

arkonis schrieb:


> wo gehst du dahin ?



Ich war erst einmal da. Das ist bei mir zu Hause um die Ecke. Will wieder hin, gebe dann nochmal Bescheid.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich bin hier aber auch am heulen: die eine Hälfte meiner Kollegen ist im Urlaub und die andere krank...



Haste wenigstens Deine Ruhe


----------



## Arachne (14. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Haste wenigstens Deine Ruhe



ok, könnte man tratsächlich anders, als gemeint interpretieren...  Es waren nur meine Kollegen aus dem IT-Bereich gemeint. Alle anderen sind da und haben ganz wichtige Sachen zu machen...


----------



## mzaskar (14. März 2008)

Gerade einen weniger erfreulichen Anruf meines LBD erhalten ..... Am Cube sind alle Lager am Hinterbau defekt   

ich hoffe die komme schnell genug sonst wird das nächste Woche nicht wirklich was mit RaufRunter Spielchen ..... 

Erfreulich ist lediglich, dass der ganze Satz (10 Lager) 46 kostet ......

Naja mangelnde Pflege im Winter hat wohl seinen Beitrag dazu geleistet ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (14. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gerade einen weniger erfreulichen Anruf meines LBD erhalten ..... Am Cube sind alle Lager am Hinterbau defekt
> 
> ich hoffe die komme schnell genug sonst wird das nächste Woche nicht wirklich was mit RaufRunter Spielchen .....
> 
> ...



 Dann kannst Du ja noch gar nicht die Hose zurück legen lassen! 

Was meinst Du mit mangelnder Pflege? Sind das keine Industrielager? Da dürftest Du nur nicht mit dem Dampfstrahler dran. Mein topfuel hat Teflongleitlager. Da ist auch nichts zu pflegen.


----------



## Breezler (14. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Einen Anzug, einen Sponsor, oder `nen Car?



Ungebrauchte Anzüge habsch  
Sponsor such ich noch   Interessenten bitte melden
Auto hab ich keins.   aber nicht mehr lang


----------



## mzaskar (14. März 2008)

Sind Industrielager und nun 4000 km alt ...... Schätze mal das es bestimmt nicht geschadet hätte zumindestens den Hinterbau zu zerlegen und die Lager sitze zu säubern ...... Aber egal schaue mir das Desaster heute mal an ...... Die Hose kann ich dir zurücklegen lassen, da ich ja den Flyer wieder abgeben muss ..... Kann ja mal Fragen ob er nicht ein Bionicon zur Miete hat


----------



## Arachne (14. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Sind Industrielager und nun 4000 km alt ...... Schätze mal das es bestimmt nicht geschadet hätte zumindestens den Hinterbau zu zerlegen und die Lager sitze zu säubern ...... Aber egal schaue mir das Desaster heute mal an ...... Die Hose kann ich dir zurücklegen lassen, da ich ja den Flyer wieder abgeben muss ..... Kann ja mal Fragen ob er nicht ein Bionicon zur Miete hat



Genau!  Du brauchst es ganz dringend und besorgst ihm dafür auch `nen Hosenkunden, den Du ja sonst nicht bei ihm vorbeibringen könntest...  

Lagersitze polieren halte ich eigentlich für unnötige Fleißarbeit.  Die Kugeln und Laufflächen werden verschlissen sein. Wenn die Lagersitze ausgeschlagen wären...


----------



## Arachne (14. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Jetzt musste ich erst ernsthaft ueberlegen, was du hier meinst
> 
> Ja ich habe sie mir eben gekauft (CHF229) als ich mein Fahrrad zum Service abgab. Er hat auch noch einige da, weiss jedoch die Grössen nicht. Ich hab mir eine in L genommen und die passt ...... Wenn du möchtest, kann ich frage ob er noch eine in L (obwohl ich denke für dich M) zurücklegen kann bist du kommst .....





Arachne schrieb:


> au ja, bitte!  Allerdings sicherlich auch in L...



vielleicht aber auch XL... 

Kommt auf den Bund drauf an. Wenn der nicht so mega weit ist, dann eher XL.


----------



## mzaskar (14. März 2008)

Hej ich trage L und hab einen "OBB"  One Barrel Bauch


----------



## Arachne (14. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hej ich trage L und hab einen "OBB"  One Barrel Bauch



mir geht`s  ja auch um die Oberschenkel! Aber die lachen immer alle, wenn ich das erzähle...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Sind Industrielager und nun 4000 km alt ...... Schätze mal das es bestimmt nicht geschadet hätte zumindestens den Hinterbau zu zerlegen und die Lager sitze zu säubern



Wie Arachne schon schreibt, hätte das Reinigen der Lagersitze überhaupt nichts gebracht. Ich würde die Lager auch nie ohne Not aus den Sitzen ausdrücken. Das sollte man wirklich nur dann tun, wenn die Lager gewechselt werden müssen. Insb. beim Einpressen besteht nämlich immer die Gefahr, dass man den Lagersitz beschädigt und dann braucht man evtl. eine neue Schwinge/Druckstrebe oder gar einen neuen Rahmen.

Was aber sicherlich hilft, ist, sich bei einem ohnehin anstehenden Lagerwechsel anhand der Bezeichnungen auf den Lagern qualitativ hochwertigere Lager (Besser gedichtet, etc.) als die Originalteile des Herstellers zu besorgen.

Man könnte ansonsten auch noch in bestimmten Abständen die Vorspanndeckel entfernen, reinigen und anschliessend mit viel gutem Lagerfett (zur zusätzlichen Dichtung) wieder einbauen.


----------



## mzaskar (14. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wie Arachne schon schreibt, hätte das Reinigen der Lagersitze überhaupt nichts gebracht. Ich würde die Lager auch nie ohne Not aus den Sitzen ausdrücken. Das sollte man wirklich nur dann tun, wenn die Lager gewechselt werden müssen. Insb. beim Einpressen besteht nämlich immer die Gefahr, dass man den Lagersitz beschädigt und dann braucht man evtl. eine neue Schwinge/Druckstrebe oder gar einen neuen Rahmen.
> 
> Was aber sicherlich hilft, ist, sich bei einem ohnehin anstehenden Lagerwechsel anhand der Bezeichnungen auf den Lagern qualitativ hochwertigere Lager (Besser gedichtet, etc.) als die Originalteile des Herstellers zu besorgen.
> 
> Man könnte ansonsten auch noch in bestimmten Abständen die Vorspanndeckel entfernen, reinigen und anschliessend mit viel gutem Lagerfett (zur zusätzlichen Dichtung) wieder einbauen.



Habe jetzt erstmal die original Lager bei Cube bestellt. Hoffe das sie Morgen in Frankfurt eintreffen und Armin sie dann am Sonntag mit in die Schweiz bringen kann. Aber ich werde mir die Lager dann notieren und gleich mal im Teilehandel Reservelager besorgen. 
Jetzt muss ich gleich mal am HT die Pneu´s wechseln, damit ich nächste Woche mit dem HT fahren kann.


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. März 2008)

WOCHENENDE!!!! 
noch von Montag bis Donnerstag Schule, dann FERIEN!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2008)

Gn8


----------



## mzaskar (14. März 2008)

Komme ja gar nicht mit dem Lesen nach 

Sag mal GN8 und ein schönes Wochenende

Stefan


----------



## Miss H (14. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hi Missy, schön von Dir zu hören!
> 
> Viel Spaß im Schnee und beim Aprés-Ski!



bin wieder zurück,

habe mir eine muskelgfaserriß in der wade geholt , weil ich zu schnell gefahren bin, und nun muß ich bein hoch und kühlen und - totale K A C K E - man sollte auf seine alten tage doch ein wenig auf sein  knochen achten - aber das fällt soooo schwer...


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. März 2008)

Miss H schrieb:


> bin wieder zurück,
> 
> habe mir eine muskelgfaserriß in der wade geholt , weil ich zu schnell gefahren bin, und nun muß ich bein hoch und kühlen und - totale K A C K E - man sollte auf seine alten tage doch ein wenig auf sein  knochen achten - aber das fällt soooo schwer...



ohjee 

dann wünsch ich mal gute Besserung


----------



## Arachne (14. März 2008)

Miss H schrieb:


> bin wieder zurück,
> 
> habe mir eine muskelgfaserriß in der wade geholt , weil ich zu schnell gefahren bin, und nun muß ich bein hoch und kühlen und - totale K A C K E - man sollte auf seine alten tage doch ein wenig auf sein  knochen achten - aber das fällt soooo schwer...



 Missy, Du bist einfach zu wild! 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Arachne (14. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Komme ja gar nicht mit dem Lesen nach
> 
> Sag mal GN8 und ein schönes Wochenende
> 
> Stefan



Dir viel Spaß im Schnee!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. März 2008)

Moin, Mon


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. März 2008)

Miss H schrieb:


> habe mir eine muskelgfaserriß in der wade geholt , weil ich zu schnell gefahren bin, und nun muß ich bein hoch und kühlen und - totale K A C K E - man sollte auf seine alten tage doch ein wenig auf sein  knochen achten - aber das fällt soooo schwer...



Ohje, 

Gute Besserung


----------



## mzaskar (15. März 2008)

Miss H schrieb:


> bin wieder zurück,
> 
> habe mir eine muskelgfaserriß in der wade geholt , weil ich zu schnell gefahren bin, und nun muß ich bein hoch und kühlen und - totale K A C K E - man sollte auf seine alten tage doch ein wenig auf sein  knochen achten - aber das fällt soooo schwer...



Du Wildfang du 

Wünsche dir gute Besserung 

Gruss Stefan

PS: Ich geh dann auch mal ein paar Schwünge machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. März 2008)

@ Arachne @*Hirsch

Schaut euch mal den Wetterbericht für die nächste Woche an

www.meteoschweiz.ch


----------



## Arachne (15. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Arachne @*Hirsch
> 
> Schaut euch mal den Wetterbericht für die nächste Woche an
> 
> www.meteoschweiz.ch



Morsche,

sieht doch gar nicht so schlecht aus.


----------



## Arachne (15. März 2008)

@Hirsch: ich hab` Vierkanntinnenlager fÃ¼r 12/13 â¬ gesehen. Hibike hat z.B. das Truvativ Square fÃ¼r 12,90 â¬. Das TretlagerschalenmaÃ paÃt auch.


----------



## caroka (15. März 2008)

Shit, draußen ist das gei!ste Wetter und ich hab Schule, Hausordnung und ein defektes Rad. 
Das Leben ist so ungerecht. 

Ich wünsch Euch allen einen wunderschönen Samstag!

Greetz


----------



## Maggo (15. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Shit, draußen ist das gei!ste Wetter und ich hab Schule, Hausordnung und ein defektes Rad.
> Das Leben ist so ungerecht.
> 
> Ich wünsch Euch allen einen wunderschönen Samstag!
> ...



ich muss schaffen. ich hock hier trotz oder wegen t shirt und frust.


----------



## Breezler (15. März 2008)

Moin, traumhaft wars draussen

Morgens so um 9 noch bissl frisch, aber danach klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. März 2008)

Es war einfach nur super geil!!!    Die erste Tour haben wir zur Domäne Mechthildhausen gemacht, waren dort einkaufen und haben dann dort draußen in der Sonne schwitzenderweise sitzend einen Café geschlürft und Torte geschlemmt...


----------



## mzaskar (15. März 2008)

aber da wird doch kein Kaffee angebaut


----------



## Arachne (15. März 2008)

Danach habe ich mich auf den lokalen Trails





nochmal so richtig eingesaut...









Um Meisterturm und Gundelhardt ist es ziemlich feucht/matschig...


----------



## Arachne (15. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> aber da wird doch kein Kaffee angebaut



hab`s trotzdem genossen!   Importiert können die den auch nicht haben, denn der war noch heiß!


----------



## mzaskar (15. März 2008)

Schmutzfink


----------



## mzaskar (15. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morsche,
> 
> sieht doch gar nicht so schlecht aus.



Montag bis Mittwoch veränderlich bewölkt, im Flachland und im Wallis Aufhellungen. Am Montag regnerisch, Dienstag und Mittwoch wiederholt Schauer, vor allem am Alpennordhang. Schneefallgrenze am Montag auf 600 bis 800 Meter, ab Dienstag Schnee bis in die tiefsten Lagen. Kühl. Am Donnerstag meist bewoelkt, zeitweise Schneefall. Windig und weiterhin kühl


----------



## Arachne (15. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Montag bis Mittwoch veränderlich bewölkt, im Flachland und im Wallis Aufhellungen. Am Montag regnerisch, Dienstag und Mittwoch wiederholt Schauer, vor allem am Alpennordhang. Schneefallgrenze am Montag auf 600 bis 800 Meter, ab Dienstag Schnee bis in die tiefsten Lagen. Kühl. Am Donnerstag meist bewoelkt, zeitweise Schneefall. Windig und weiterhin kühl



Suuper!!


----------



## mzaskar (15. März 2008)

Na dann GanzKörpergummi anlegen und ab dafür


----------



## mzaskar (15. März 2008)

Mein Rad wird frühestens Do wieder einsatzbereit


----------



## Arachne (15. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mein Rad wird frühestens Do wieder einsatzbereit



Ich drück` Dir/uns die Daumen!!  Wäre ja schon schöner. 

Hat das mit den Lagern doch nicht mehr geklappt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. März 2008)

Wann kommt ihr den eigentlich ???
Und wann fahrt ihr in Frankfurt weg??? Evtl. könntet ihr mir die Lager ja aus Frankfurt mitbringen. Sie sind heute leider nicht gekommen aber wahrscheinlich Montag, spätestens Dienstag sollten sie dann doch da sein ...


----------



## Arachne (15. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wann kommt ihr den eigentlich ???
> Und wann fahrt ihr in Frankfurt weg??? Evtl. könntet ihr mir die Lager ja aus Frankfurt mitbringen. Sie sind heute leider nicht gekommen aber wahrscheinlich Montag, spätestens Dienstag sollten sie dann doch da sein ...



Mittwoch geht es schon um sechs (sechs, nicht achtzehn  ) los. Aber zuerst geht es nach Bern. Hast Du die Lager bei Deinem Kumpel in der Hanauer bestellt?


----------



## mzaskar (15. März 2008)

Ja dort sollten sie sein, Meinst du es würde gehen, dort am Dienstag noch vorbei zu gehen?


----------



## Arachne (15. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ja dort sollten sie sein, Meinst du es würde gehen, dort am Dienstag noch vorbei zu gehen?



ich bespreche das mal mit dem Fahrer. Für mich wäre es mit dem Rad eher schwierig...


----------



## mzaskar (15. März 2008)

wäre Suuuuuppppppeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## mzaskar (15. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...... Für mich wäre es mit dem Rad eher schwierig...



Wie jetzt, wäre doch ne schöne GA Runde so von Mainz am Main entlang bis in die Hanauer


----------



## mzaskar (15. März 2008)

oh ich hab ne Schanapszahl gepostet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Montag bis Mittwoch veränderlich bewölkt, im Flachland und im Wallis Aufhellungen. Am Montag regnerisch, Dienstag und Mittwoch wiederholt Schauer, vor allem am Alpennordhang. Schneefallgrenze am Montag auf 600 bis 800 Meter, ab Dienstag Schnee bis in die tiefsten Lagen. Kühl. Am Donnerstag meist bewoelkt, zeitweise Schneefall. Windig und weiterhin kühl





Arachne schrieb:


> Suuper!!







mzaskar schrieb:


> Na dann GanzKörpergummi anlegen und ab dafür



So sehe ich das auch eher


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> oh ich hab ne Schanapszahl gepostet



 Die vorletzte in diesem Fred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. März 2008)

Komisch, bin die ganze Zeit am ueberlegen was ich anziehen soll ..... Heute den ganzen Tag noch im Winter unterwegs und jetzt hat es hier noch knapp 16 °


----------



## mzaskar (15. März 2008)

und das verwirrendste, es soll Schnee bis ins Flachland geben ... und ich hab schon die Spikes abmontiert .......


----------



## Arachne (15. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> oh ich hab ne Schanapszahl gepostet


----------



## Arachne (15. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, wäre doch ne schöne GA Runde so von Mainz am Main entlang bis in die Hanauer



Habe ich letztens gemacht und war dann so fertig, dass ich für zurück die Bahn genommen hab`...  Und das trotz Sonnenscheins und Rückenwind.


----------



## Arachne (15. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und das verwirrendste, es soll Schnee bis ins Flachland geben ... und ich hab schon die Spikes abmontiert .......



ich kann absolut nicht glauben, dass nochmal Schnee liegen bleibt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. März 2008)

Ei gude!

Melde mich aus meinem Inet Asyl  von der Vivi zuhause 
Hab jetzt nicht alles nachgelesen und hab gleich mal wieder was zu meckern  nach etwa 400km hat sich jetzt schon wieder das Freilauflager meiner Ringle Nabe verabschiedet  das kann doch nicht wahr sein. Heute bei einem kleinen Bergauf-Sprint hats laut metallisch geknallt und seitdem nur noch geknistert und metallisch geknallt. Hin und wieder hats dann mal frei hin und her geschaltet, bedingt durch die völlig lose Kassette (samt Freilaufkörper).
Zuhause wollte ich dann mal schauen, und da ist mir dann die Kassette samt Freilaufkörper schon entgegengefallen als ich das HR aus dem Rahmen nahm 
Ist jetzt das zweite mal das das Lager aufgegeben hat. Bin mal gespannt was Canyon dazu meint...
An dieser Stelle schonmal danke an Arachne fürs Leih-HR das ich mir die Tage abhole


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (15. März 2008)

So, ich bin auch wieder zuhause. Eigentlich hatte ich mich zum kicken verabredet, wurde dann aber eine flache Runde durch Frankfurt. Geniales Wetterwae das. 
Und jetzt schnell unter die Brause......


----------



## mzaskar (15. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich kann absolut nicht glauben, dass nochmal Schnee liegen bleibt.



Naja, es ist noch nicht Sommer  uns ausserdem hab ich nach Ostern noch ein WE in Arosa zum Schneesport gebucht 

In den Niederungen wird es wohl schneien aber richtig viel glaube ich nicht ... aber man weiss ja nie. Achja der Albis ist 900m hoch und die Huegelkette vom Uetliberg bis zum Albis bewegt sich so um die 800 m. Hast also Chancen dein neues Bike im Schnee zu testen 

http://www.davos.ch/live-panoramen-001-00060202-de.htm?rubrik=1


----------



## mzaskar (15. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> ....
> Und jetzt schnell unter die Brause......



Wart noch einen Augenblick, komme dir den Rücken schrubben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Geniales Wetter war das.


 





caroka schrieb:


> Und jetzt schnell unter die Brause......



Ich glaube Du brauchst Dich nicht so zu beeilen, Almut ist auch noch nicht zurück


----------



## Arachne (15. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> ...Brause......



...die soo schön hat gebriekelt in meine bauchnabel!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (15. März 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> nach etwa 400km hat sich jetzt schon wieder das Freilauflager meiner Ringle Nabe verabschiedet  das kann doch nicht wahr sein. Heute bei einem kleinen Bergauf-Sprint hats laut metallisch geknallt und seitdem nur noch geknistert und metallisch geknallt.


Kommt mir doch sehr bekannt vor.


----------



## mzaskar (15. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...die soo schön hat gebriekelt in meine bauchnabel!



Nee falsch, das mit der Brause war Oskar Matzerat


----------



## Arachne (15. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nee falsch, das mit der Brause war Oskar Matzerat



ach und ich dachte das war caroka.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nee falsch, das mit der Brause war Oskar Matzerat



 Genau, Oskar der Schlingel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau, Oskar der Schlingel



Der sich dann noch dem Papa auf den Po setzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. März 2008)

War das nicht mit der Trommel  

So ihr hübschen ich mach mich auf den Weg, muss mir noch was jagen 

Mal sehen ob es noch klappt -....... 1 ....2.....3......Gut mehr brauch ich nicht zu zählen und Bäume hat es nicht so viele in der Stadt 

Also bis der Tage 

Tschöööö mit Ö

der Mann aus dem Schnöööö


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> War das nicht mit der Trommel



 Genau



mzaskar schrieb:


> So ihr hübschen ich mach mich auf den Weg, muss mir noch was jagen
> 
> Mal sehen ob es noch klappt -....... 1 ....2.....3......Gut mehr brauch ich nicht zu zählen und Bäume hat es nicht so viele in der Stadt
> 
> ...



Was für ein Poet


----------



## Arachne (15. März 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ... nach etwa 400km hat sich jetzt schon wieder das Freilauflager meiner Ringle Nabe verabschiedet  das kann doch nicht wahr sein. Heute bei einem kleinen Bergauf-Sprint hats laut metallisch geknallt und seitdem nur noch geknistert und metallisch geknallt. Hin und wieder hats dann mal frei hin und her geschaltet, bedingt durch die völlig lose Kassette (samt Freilaufkörper).
> Zuhause wollte ich dann mal schauen, und da ist mir dann die Kassette samt Freilaufkörper schon entgegengefallen als ich das HR aus dem Rahmen nahm
> Ist jetzt das zweite mal das das Lager aufgegeben hat. Bin mal gespannt was Canyon dazu meint...
> ...





Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Kommt mir doch sehr bekannt vor.



Am Rennrad hab` ich früher immer die Freiläufe der Regina-Schraubkränze kaputt gemacht. Mir sind immer die Betten der Haken ausgebrochen...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. März 2008)

@ Kater: ich hab auch keine Ahnung warum die da so kleine Mini-Fuddel-Lager einbauen  fehlkonstruktion würd ich mal vermuten   oder Fehler beim Einbau (mit dem Hammer oder schief eingebaut, oder beides)...wer weiß das schon so genau.

Und das grad heute, wo ich ab heute zwei Wochen Urlaub habe 
Naja, Plauscher sind prima  dank Arachne kann ich doch auch das HT ausführen 
Ansonsten halt das Torque, was momentan (von gestern) seeehr eingesaut da steht


----------



## caroka (15. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wart noch einen Augenblick, komme dir den Rücken schrubben


Hätt' ich das gewußt.....



wahltho schrieb:


> ......
> Ich glaube Du brauchst Dich nicht so zu beeilen, Almut ist auch noch nicht zurück


Bin jetzt fertig, dann mach ich mir noch 'nen Kaffee.




Arachne schrieb:


> ...die soo schön hat gebriekelt in meine bauchnabel!


.....oder nee ich mach mir ein Weizen auf.


----------



## caroka (15. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ........
> Was für ein Poet



Du bist doch nur neidisch.


----------



## wondermike (15. März 2008)

Heute war es bei GC etwas lockerer. War auch nicht mit meiner Stamm-Domina unterwegs. 

Da könnte man für morgen ja eigentlich an eine Plauscher-Tour denken. nur der Wetterbericht scheint anderer Meining zu sein.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. März 2008)

so, ich verabschiede mich dann mal wieder.

Mal schaun wann ich nochmal reinschaun kann, ich hoffe die T-com beeilt sich mal ein wenig 
ich will mal wieder mit euch fahren 

Tschöö


----------



## Zilli (15. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich mußte erstmal hier alles erledigen, was Bine wg. ihrer Hand nicht machen konnte. Da ich in der Seminarwoche zeitbedingt nur am Montag fahren konnte, bin ich heute nachmittag reichlich spontan erstmal 3 Std. netto um den Flughafen gefahren.
Was das Speci betrifft, welches ich mit auf's Seminar hatte, "kopiere" ich mich mal aus dem Freireiter-Fred:
Zur Zeit ist das Speci bei meinem  Händler, um eine neue 2008er Gabel einbebaut zu bekommen.
Das Speci war ja mit zum Seminar im Kofferraum, als es bei Nürnberg + ca. 180 km/h hinten "Pffffffffffff" machte. Ich dachte schon, wie kann da am Bike jetzt ein Reifen platzen (wie gesagt es war im Kofferraum und nicht seitlich angebunden o.ä. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). Am Seminarort waren die Reifen prall; nur die Gabeldichtung am linken Tauchrohr war 2-3 cm hochgeschoben. Mit der 2008er Gabel sollte nun Ruhe sein, da es dann der 2. Tausch wäre."
Bin mal auf Mittwoch gespannt, dann soll's schon fertig sein.

@Arachne: Bin neugierisch uff Dein neues Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. März 2008)

Gn8 @All


----------



## wissefux (16. März 2008)

so ihr leutz, heute (ich meine natürlich gestern ...) hat erstmalig das brandneue knallrote tt-trikot vom mannstein aus über den taunus geleuchtet  

hoffe, ihr habt den roten schein alle deutlich sehen können  

gn8


----------



## Arachne (16. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> so ihr leutz, heute (ich meine natürlich gestern ...) hat erstmalig das brandneue knallrote tt-trikot vom mannstein aus über den taunus geleuchtet
> 
> hoffe, ihr habt den roten schein alle deutlich sehen können
> 
> gn8



rot steht mir nicht; schade!


----------



## Arachne (16. März 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> ...
> @Arachne: Bin neugierisch uff Dein neues Bike



Ist echt ein geiles Teil!  :love

Drücke Dir die Daumen, dass Du mit der 2008er dei Ruh` hast!


----------



## Arachne (16. März 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Heute war es bei GC etwas lockerer. War auch nicht mit meiner Stamm-Domina unterwegs.
> 
> Da könnte man für morgen ja eigentlich an eine Plauscher-Tour denken. nur der Wetterbericht scheint anderer Meining zu sein.



könnte mal das Bike putzen...


----------



## mzaskar (16. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Hätt' ich das gewußt.....
> 
> 
> Bin jetzt fertig, dann mach ich mir noch 'nen Kaffee.
> ...



Mach dann auch mal eins auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. März 2008)

Moin 



wondermike schrieb:


> Heute war es bei GC etwas lockerer. War auch nicht mit meiner Stamm-Domina unterwegs.







wondermike schrieb:


> Da könnte man für morgen ja eigentlich an eine Plauscher-Tour denken. nur der Wetterbericht scheint anderer Meining zu sein.



Wenn ich so rausschaue, dann quäl' ich wahrscheinlich heute nur meinen Spin-Trainer


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. März 2008)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. März 2008)

Moin Iggi


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. März 2008)

... hat ja ganz schön geschifft heute nacht, jetzt hat es aber doch gerade mal aufgehört und die Sonne kommt ein wenig durch...


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin Iggi



läuft heute was bei euch??? vllt so gegen mittag?
freireiter warn mir heut zu früh


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... hat ja ganz schön geschifft heute nacht, jetzt hat es aber doch *gerade* mal aufgehört und die Sonne kommt ein wenig durch...



gerade erst aufgehört?


----------



## Arachne (16. März 2008)

Morsche,

war das gestern Abend lecker:

Hähnchenschenkel mit Kartoffeln, Zwiebeln, Olivenöl, Zitronenscheiben, Thymian, ? im Backofen gebacken! Hmmmmmmmmm!!!!  Vorneweg einen Asia-/Rucola-Salat mit umfangreich dazu gereichten gefüllten Chili, Tomaten, Oliven.    Bin jetzt noch recht satt...


----------



## Arachne (16. März 2008)

@Hirsch: habe mir gestern einen Chateau Romanin, Les Baux-de-Provence von 2003 geholt!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> läuft heute was bei euch??? vllt so gegen mittag?



Was mich angeht, bike-mässig eher nicht.

Gestern vermittelteten die Trails einen recht trockenen Eindruck, was aber an vielen Stellen trügerisch war, weil sie dort noch tierisch schmierig waren. Am Ende der Schwarzen Sau an den steilen Bergaufpassagen bin ich tlw. nicht 'raufgekommen, weil mir das Hinterrad ohne Grip auf dem Matsch einfach nur durchgedreht ist und einmal hab' mich dann bergab auch kurz auf den Popo gesetzt, weil mir das Hinterrad weggeschmiert ist...

... nach dem langanhaltenden Regen in dieser Nacht dürfte es wieder ziemlich schlammig sein...

... ich werde daher den Spin-Trainer heute vorziehen.


----------



## caroka (16. März 2008)

Moin moin,

@ Zilli

richte MG28 mal viele Grüße von mir aus und gute Besserung für Ihre Hand.



wissefux schrieb:


> so ihr leutz, heute (ich meine natürlich gestern ...) hat erstmalig das brandneue knallrote tt-trikot vom mannstein aus über den taunus geleuchtet
> 
> hoffe, ihr habt den roten schein alle deutlich sehen können
> 
> gn8





Arachne schrieb:


> rot steht mir nicht; schade!


Aber mir steht das. 



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> läuft heute was bei euch??? vllt so gegen mittag?
> freireiter warn mir heut zu früh


Ich komm' heut nicht zum Biken. 



Arachne schrieb:


> Morsche,
> 
> war das gestern Abend lecker:
> 
> Hähnchenschenkel mit Kartoffeln, Zwiebeln, Olivenöl, Zitronenscheiben, Thymian, ? im Backofen gebacken! Hmmmmmmmmm!!!!  Vorneweg einen Asia-/Rucola-Salat mit umfangreich dazu gereichten gefüllten Chili, Tomaten, Oliven.    Bin jetzt noch recht satt...


....Zitronenscheiben, Thymian......
Hirsch oder Nachbarin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (16. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> ...MG28...


Maschinengewehr mit 28 Schuß pro Sekunde??


----------



## Arachne (16. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> ....Zitronenscheiben, Thymian......
> Hirsch oder Nachbarin?


Ich habe ein Pärchen kennen gelernt, die seit 20 jahren (er) regelmäßig zum Lago fahren!  Die haben ganz viele Bilder vom Lago und diversen Alpenüberquerungen gezeigt...


----------



## caroka (16. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Maschinengewehr mit 28 Schuß pro Sekunde??



....Zilli weiß wer gemeint ist  und Du auch.


----------



## Arachne (16. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> ....Zilli weiß wer gemeint ist  und Du auch.



Du weißt, ich kann es trotzdem nicht lassen...


----------



## caroka (16. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du weißt, ich kann es trotzdem nicht lassen...



Ich weiß....


----------



## Zilli (16. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Maschinengewehr mit 28 Schuß pro Sekunde??


... eher 28 Aufgaben die Sekunde  ...





EDIT: *gerinfügigerProtestvonhinten*


----------



## caroka (16. März 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> ... eher 28 Aufgaben die Sekunde  ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wondermike (16. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... das brandneue knallrote tt-trikot



*T*ourist *T*rophy?  

*T*ransen *T*anzgruppe?  

*T*ürkischer *T*rachtenverein?


----------



## wissefux (16. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... hat ja ganz schön geschifft heute nacht, jetzt hat es aber doch gerade mal aufgehört und die Sonne kommt ein wenig durch...



yep, eiskalt ausgenutzt  trotz vielen forstwegen ne ziemliche schlammschlacht da draussen  



caroka schrieb:


> Aber mir steht das.



kann man käuflichen erwerben  
mir persönlich gefällt rot nicht so dolle, passt weder zum bike noch zu den meisten klamotten, die ich bisher habe. die farbe war aber wegen der tsg-eppstein ein muß.



wondermike schrieb:


> *T*ourist *T*rophy?
> 
> *T*ransen *T*anzgruppe?
> 
> *T*ürkischer *T*rachtenverein?



ich nehme antwort b,  ohne joker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss H (16. März 2008)

Hallo Jungs - mädels,

seid Ihr unterwegs heute? Auf meinem Teich regnet es Blasen,
meine Kniekehle ist blau, meine Wade schön dick - könnte es mit einem Fußballer aufnehmen und ich habe keine Entscheidungsproblem, was ich tun sollte.

Programm - Bein hoch, kühlen - langeweile, fett werden gäääääääähhhhhhhhhnnnnn

schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## wondermike (16. März 2008)

Hier fängt's zum Glück grade an zu regnen. So kann die heutige Tour ohne schlechtes Gewissen auf dem Sofa stattfinden.


----------



## Arachne (16. März 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> ... eher 28 Aufgaben die Sekunde  ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Du hast mein vollstes Mitgefühl!


----------



## Arachne (16. März 2008)

So, Kk ist im Ofen und ich werde `ne Runde meinen Kapitänspflichten nachkommen.  Damit reihe ich mich ja offenbar nahtlos in die hier stattfindenden Aktivitäten ein.


----------



## caroka (16. März 2008)

Ich mach heute auch einen Gemütlichen. 



Miss H schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs - mädels,
> 
> seid Ihr unterwegs heute? Auf meinem Teich regnet es Blasen,
> meine Kniekehle ist blau, meine Wade schön dick - könnte es mit einem Fußballer aufnehmen und ich habe keine Entscheidungsproblem, was ich tun sollte.
> ...


Missy magst Du zum Essen kommen?


----------



## mzaskar (16. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich mach heute auch einen Gemütlichen.
> 
> 
> Missy magst Du zum Essen kommen?



Was gibt es denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (16. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was gibt es denn



Ich dachte, nur Frauen seien neugierig.  
Nix besonderes gab's. Nur Nudeln an einer Sauce von Tomaten, Sardinen, Oliven und Kapern. 
Wird von zwei Dritteln der Personen diese Haushalts gerne gegessen.  Ansonsten liegt die Quote meist bei einem Drittel.


----------



## wissefux (16. März 2008)

mahlzeit


----------



## mzaskar (16. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich dachte, nur Frauen seien neugierig.
> Nix besonderes gab's. Nur Nudeln an einer Sauce von Tomaten, Sardinen, Oliven und Kapern.
> Wird von zwei Dritteln der Personen diese Haushalts gerne gegessen.  Ansonsten liegt die Quote meist bei einem Drittel.



Hmmm hört sich lecker an  Dann muss ich doch gleich mal meinen Kühlschrank durchstöbern, was sich dort noch so findet 

Oliven hab ich noch, Tomaten, Mozarella, etwas Speck sollte auch noch zu finden sein ...... Knoblauch, Zwiebeln gibt es wohl auch noch, und natürlich Nudeln 

Hört sich nach einer ausgewogenen Hauptmahlzeit an ..... Wein ist auch noch da, perfekt .....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. März 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Hier fängt's zum Glück grade an zu regnen. So kann die heutige Tour ohne schlechtes Gewissen auf dem Sofa stattfinden.



Meine Tour fand ausführlichst auf dem Spin-Trainer statt und das war angesichts des Wetters eine weise Entscheidung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> mahlzeit



_**Bäuerchen**_

1 Schokobecher
3 Kugeln Büffeleis
2 Doppelte Espresso


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. März 2008)

Miss H schrieb:


> ...Auf meinem Teich regnet es Blasen...



Lustige Umschreibung für die derzeitigen Wetterverhältnisse  

Gute Besserung weiterhin, vllt. ruft Almut Dich gleich nochmal an


----------



## wondermike (16. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> 3 Kugeln Büffeleis



Schmeckt das nach Büffel?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. März 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Schmeckt das nach Büffel?



Es ist Speiseeis von Büffelmilch, eine neue Sorte im San Marco und es ist sehr lecker. In der Tat schmeckt man die strengere Büffelmilch sehr gut heraus


----------



## Cynthia (16. März 2008)

@ arachne:

Dein "Postfach" ist voll. Mach doch wieder Platz! 

Grüße von Tina


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. März 2008)

moin

Der Tag heut war  Chillerei-PUR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (16. März 2008)

Cynthia schrieb:


> @ arachne:
> 
> Dein "Postfach" ist voll. Mach doch wieder Platz!
> 
> Grüße von Tina



Uups, schon unerwegs...


----------



## Cynthia (16. März 2008)

@mzaskar:

Hast Du meine Nachrichten erhalten? Irgendwie sind sie bei mir verschwunden ...

Gruß

Cynthia


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. März 2008)

ei gude wie!

wollte nur nochmal kurz "Hallo" aus meinem I-net Asyl rufen bevors in die Federn geht. Heute 6std Schwimmbad, ich denke das geht als alternativsport durch 

Naja, ich mach mich dann mal und morgen ruf ich Canyon an wegen der Nabe...

Gute Nacht @ all


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. März 2008)

... ich sach' auch GN8


----------



## mzaskar (17. März 2008)

Cynthia schrieb:


> @mzaskar:
> 
> Hast Du meine Nachrichten erhalten? Irgendwie sind sie bei mir verschwunden ...
> 
> ...



Ich denke mal das ja ...

Nur kurz, die Teile sollten heute (hoffentlich) bei Montimare in der Hanauer Landstr. (der Laden befindet sich neben Globetrotter) ankommen. Ich werde  dem Moritz oder dem Tim Bescheid geben, das die am Dienstag abgeholt werden. 

Bei fragen ich schick dir nochmal meine Natel Nummer per PN

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2008)

Moin, moin


----------



## mzaskar (17. März 2008)

Uuppppsss

Guten Morgen


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. März 2008)

moooorgen!! *gähnundausdembettkrabbel*


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. März 2008)

und weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2008)

... und da


----------



## mzaskar (17. März 2008)

auch da 

Heute Morgen hat sich an meinem HT die Kassette gelockert  

Ich hoffe ich schaffe es noch bis nach Hause um dann das ganze zu reparieren .... Kann da eigentlich grosser Schaden entstehen, oder sollte ich das ganze lieber gleich einigermassen festziehen ???


----------



## Arachne (17. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> auch da
> 
> Heute Morgen hat sich an meinem HT die Kassette gelockert
> 
> Ich hoffe ich schaffe es noch bis nach Hause um dann das ganze zu reparieren .... Kann da eigentlich grosser Schaden entstehen, oder sollte ich das ganze lieber gleich einigermassen festziehen ???



ein wenig kann man den Befestigungsring sicherlich auch mit der Hand anziehen. Ansonsten tritt halt nicht so kräftig...

EDIT: hoffentlich ist es wirklich nur der Zahnkranz und nicht der Freilauf!

EDIT2: Uups, Morsche!


----------



## mzaskar (17. März 2008)

Na zwei Räder die nicht laufen .... lass mal lieber .... Bin optimistische und denke es ist der Zahnkranz


----------



## mzaskar (17. März 2008)

Heute gibt es eine komplett Spülung mit Fango  ..... Den ganzen Tag ist es am regnen und meine Fender sind am anderen Rad welches beim Händler in der schönen warmen Garage steht


----------



## Arachne (17. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Heute gibt es eine komplett Spülung mit Fango  ..... Den ganzen Tag ist es am regnen und meine Fender sind am anderen Rad welches beim Händler in der schönen warmen Garage steht



hier lugt schon den ganzen Tag die Sonne durch die Wolken!  Und ich kann nicht fahren...  

Wünsche Dir wenigstens nicht so naß von oben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2008)

Stimmt. das Wetter sieht hier eigentlich ganz gut aus


----------



## Breezler (17. März 2008)

In 3eich siehts auch net schlecht aus. Muß aber noch bis sieben auf der A**** abhängen, und hab nix zu tun. 

Sollte mir hier ne Rolle hinstellen


----------



## mzaskar (17. März 2008)

Komplettspülung incl. Radreinigung 

Achja ich vergass das laue Lüftchen von vorne 

Bin aber wieder trockengelegt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. März 2008)

ei gude!

bin jetzt mal beim iggi im I-Net Asyl


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. März 2008)

@ arachne: es war Nope, nicht Hope


----------



## Arachne (17. März 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ arachne: es war Nope, nicht Hope



hatte mich schon gewundert...


----------



## Arachne (17. März 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude!
> 
> bin jetzt mal beim iggi im I-Net Asyl



Da gibt`s aber kein Küßchen zum Dank!


----------



## Arachne (17. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Komplettspülung incl. Radreinigung
> 
> Achja ich vergass das laue Lüftchen von vorne
> 
> Bin aber wieder trockengelegt



Wie machst Du das???  Wenn ich bei Regen fahre, wird mein Bike immer schmutziger! Wenn ich doch nur fahren könnte!


----------



## mzaskar (17. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie machst Du das???  Wenn ich bei Regen fahre, wird mein Bike immer schmutziger! Wenn ich doch nur fahren könnte!



Asphalt bei Regen  uebersäet mit Schlaglöchern


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. März 2008)

nur noch eine arbeit 
dann sind FERIEN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (17. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> nur noch eine arbeit
> dann sind FERIEN



punktepunktepunktepunktepunkte...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> nur noch eine arbeit
> dann sind FERIEN



 Glückwunsch...

... mein Filius hat quasi schon Ferien und ist in der Skifreizeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Asphalt bei Regen  uebersäet mit Schlaglöchern



Hier hat es den ganzen Tag eigentlich nicht geregnet


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Glückwunsch...
> 
> ... mein Filius hat quasi schon Ferien und ist in der Skifreizeit



die sa*


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> die sa*



dafür darf ich im Oktober die Sa* sein  
eine Woche Kroatien mit beiden Bio-LK's


----------



## mzaskar (17. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ....... Skifreizeit



ich auch ich auch


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> die sa*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da praktizieren wir ein wenig die Biologie


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> die sa*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was eine Ansammlung von Zitaten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich auch ich auch



Haste doch derzeit jedes w/e


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> da praktizieren wir ein wenig die Biologie



Die Umwandlung von Alkohol in Farblose Flüssigkeit einhergehend mit dem Verlust der Muttersprache


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> die sa*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@ wahltho.... dann mal los du zitatekünstler


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> @ wahltho.... dann mal los du zitatekünstler



Einfach

*F E T T ! ! !*


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die Umwandlung von Alkohol in Farblose Flüssigkeit einhergehend mit dem Verlust der Muttersprache



.... und des gleichgewichtsinns... 


weiterhin ist dann auch das quasselstrippensyndrom ein wichtiger aspekt, den man nicht vernachlässigen sollte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> da praktizieren wir ein wenig die Biologie





mzaskar schrieb:


> Die Umwandlung von Alkohol in Farblose Flüssigkeit einhergehend mit dem Verlust der Muttersprache



 Komisch, ich denk' bei Biologie immer an andere Dinge


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Einfach
> 
> *F E T T ! ! !*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


>















Indeed!


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Komisch, ich denk' bei Biologie immer an andere Dinge



Verdauungstrakt???,  Nahrungszufuhr?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Verdauungstrakt??? oder  Nahrungszufuhr?



Weder noch


----------



## mzaskar (17. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Komisch, ich denk' bei Biologie immer an andere Dinge



Du darfst das ja auch schon  Bist ja auch schon was älter


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Weder noch



mom....
ich habs...  
...daran, dass man halbtote vögel mit einem Stein platt hauen sollte


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Du darfst das ja auch schon  Bist ja auch schon was älter



wer darf das denn hier nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Du darfst das ja auch schon  Bist ja auch schon was älter



Nicht mitbekommen: Iggi ist schon 16...

... sorry ...

... ich meine natürlich 18


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ...daran, dass man halbtote vögel mit einem Stein platt hauen sollte



 Das haste Dir gemerkt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Du darfst das ja auch schon  Bist ja auch schon was älter



Manche Leute in meinem Alter denken DARAN aber schon eher nur noch selten oder gar nicht


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nicht mitbekommen: Iggi ist schon 16...
> 
> ... sorry ...
> 
> ... ich meine natürlich 18



boa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2008)

So ich sag' mal GN8


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das haste Dir gemerkt



wieder in BIo nicht aufgepasst....oder halt nur bei einem thema  


Elefanten haben ein gutes Gedächtnis


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> boa



Wieso? - 16 hätte doch in diesem Falle gereicht 

... alt wirste noch früh genug


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wieso? - 16 hätte doch in diesem Falle gereicht
> 
> ... alt wirste noch früh genug



je sais... c'est la vie


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. März 2008)

ich mach mich dann auch mal ins Bettchen
machts gut... [email protected]


----------



## mzaskar (17. März 2008)

jeeep von mir auch ..... winke winke und ab dafür


----------



## wissefux (18. März 2008)

endlich schnee  

moin


----------



## Maggo (18. März 2008)

wo?? in kelkheim? hier siehts richtig toll aus, sag blos es ist kalt!!


----------



## wissefux (18. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> wo?? in kelkheim? hier siehts richtig toll aus, sag blos es ist kalt!!



na ja, kalt ist relativ  
in höchst immerhin +1,5 °C bei klarem sonnigen himmel.

kelkheim hatte heute früh eine dünne schneeschicht auf den autos zu vermelden.
der feldberg ist weiß gepudert ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (18. März 2008)

Morsche,

hier liegt der Schnee noch auf den Dächern, aber die Sonne scheint!


----------



## Arachne (18. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich mach mich dann auch mal ins Bettchen
> machts gut... [email protected]



Iiiiiieeeeeehhhh!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2008)

Moin, Moin


----------



## caroka (18. März 2008)

Moin moin,

ich hab wirklich en Achter im Hinterrad. Wie kommt der denn da rein? 

@Wahltho
Könntest Du Dir das mal anschauen?


----------



## Arachne (18. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ich hab wirklich en Achter im Hinterrad. Wie kommt der denn da rein?
> 
> ...



Die Siebener waren aus!

@wahltho: Kannst Dir schon mal die anschauen: 8


----------



## caroka (18. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die Siebener waren aus!
> 
> @wahltho: Kannst Dir schon mal die anschauen: 8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> @Wahltho
> Könntest Du Dir das mal anschauen?



Klaro, Caro


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> @wahltho: Kannst Dir schon mal die anschauen: 8


----------



## wissefux (18. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> ich hab wirklich en Achter im Hinterrad. Wie kommt der denn da rein?



ein 8 oder ein 8


----------



## caroka (18. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ein 8 oder ein 8



So eine 8


----------



## mzaskar (18. März 2008)

Guten Morgen Jungens und Mädchens  

Die Berge vermelden Neuschnee und schattige - 10 ° .... ich bin dann mal weg spielen 

Heute eher hier zu finden


----------



## wondermike (18. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die Siebener waren aus!
> 
> @wahltho: Kannst Dir schon mal die anschauen: 8



Hm. Schaut aber nicht so gut aus. Kannst ja mal probieren, es mit der Shift und Alt-Taste vorsichtig rauszuzentrieren....


----------



## Arachne (18. März 2008)

"Schokolade berauscht die Sinne. Die zauberhafte Binoche im Film "Chocolat" weiß um das Geheimnis. Verführung zu Sinnlichkeit und Genuss. Die Glücksdroge! Gefragt sind zur Zeit extrafeine bittere Schokoladen mit hohem Kakaoanteil. Der zarte Schmelz, der harte Biss, der bitter süße Geschmack. Schokolade macht nicht dick. Fressorgien ausgenommen. Das verwöhnte Mundgefühl wird durch immer auserlesenere Kreationen befriedigt..."


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> "Schokolade berauscht die Sinne. Die zauberhafte Binoche im Film "Chocolat" weiß um das Geheimnis. Verführung zu Sinnlichkeit und Genuss. Die Glücksdroge!



 Ach ne Du Schlaumeier und Frühmerke, haste das auch schon mitgekriegt


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. März 2008)

mooooin


----------



## Cynthia (18. März 2008)

@ mzaskar:

Die bestellten Teile (ein paar Ringe in diversen Größen ) sind jetzt bei mir. Sie sind so dick in Verpackungsmaterial eingewickelt, dass sie beinahe als Füllung in einem anderen Paket gelandet sind ... 

Melde Dich doch mal wegen der Übergabe. 

Viele Grüße

Christina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (18. März 2008)

ob er wohl täglich in die Berge pendelt?


----------



## caroka (18. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Klaro, Caro



 
Bei Dir oder bei mir?


----------



## mzaskar (18. März 2008)

@ Cynthia DankeDankeDankeDankeDanke    



Wann bist du denn in der Schweiz ???? Ich könnte am Do Abends kommen so gegen 20:00 Uhr oder aber am Samstag am Morgen. Freitags hängt vom Wetter aber, da ich da noch schreddern will 

PS: heute waren es mal lockere 7000 HM


----------



## Cynthia (18. März 2008)

@ mzaskar:  gern geschehn!

Ob Donnerstag oder Samstag, muss ich mit uwe50s Plänen abklären. Lass mir etwas Zeit, er ist noch auf der A***** . Vielleicht gibt's auch eine SMS auf Dein Handy ...

Erhol Dich gut vom Schreddern heute. Stell Dir vor, Du hättest soviel hm mit dem Bike hinter Dir.  
Und pass am Freitag auf, dass Du nicht Deine Knochen schredderst. 


Gute Nacht

Cynthia


----------



## mzaskar (18. März 2008)

tres bien


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Bei Dir oder bei mir?



Die Frage ist auch: Wann


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. März 2008)

ei gude wie!

bin wieder im off Asyl...t-com dauert wohl noch länger (heute war der späteste angekündigte Termin)  aber das war ja vorher schon klar...


----------



## mzaskar (18. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Frage ist auch: Wann



Wenn ich da was merk


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!



Gudde Gresi, alles im grünen Bereich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wenn ich da was merk



... was dann


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Frage ist auch: Wann



spätestens dann wenn der nächste halb tote vogel im garten liegt  , zeigt er dir die Biologie


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> spätestens dann wenn der nächste halb tote vogel im garten liegt  , zeigt er dir die Biologie



... wenn schon dann im Treppenhaus bitte, ... 

Aber unser Kater ist inzwischen auch schon ein wenig älter und jagt nicht mehr so viel


----------



## mzaskar (18. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... was dann



da schweig ich mich aus Anstand jetzt aber aus


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... wenn schon dann im Treppenhaus bitte, ...



die jugend von heute...... 
erst die freie natur
un dann noch wenn man schon im haus ist, zu faul noch ins schlafzimmer zu laufen


----------



## Arachne (18. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> da schweig ich mich aus Anstand jetzt aber aus



Fremdwortkurs gehabt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (18. März 2008)

Neee Benimmkurs


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gudde Gresi, alles im grünen Bereich



bis auf meinen Freilauf is alles grün.
Hab aber schon deswegen telefoniert, bekomm nen Aufkleber um Porto zu sparen beim einschickes und dann wohl neue Lager eingebaut und zurückgeschickt. Bin mal gespannt wie lange das dauert.

Jetzt verzieh ich mich erstmal in die Kissen, gute Nacht @ all


----------



## Arachne (18. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Neee Benimmkurs



 ...schon wieder...


----------



## Arachne (18. März 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> bis auf meinen Freilauf is alles grün.
> Hab aber schon deswegen telefoniert, bekomm nen Aufkleber um Porto zu sparen beim einschickes und dann wohl neue Lager eingebaut und zurückgeschickt. Bin mal gespannt wie lange das dauert.
> 
> Jetzt verzieh ich mich erstmal in die Kissen, gute Nacht @ all



Dann drück` ich Dir mal die Daumen, dass es nicht so lange dauert!


----------



## mzaskar (18. März 2008)

Nun lass mich doch mal, bin halt gut erzogen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2008)

Gn8


----------



## mzaskar (18. März 2008)

Hast den Achter begradigt


----------



## wondermike (19. März 2008)

Nanu? So still hier?

Guten Morgen!!!!!


----------



## caroka (19. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Frage ist auch: Wann



Ich meld mich heute Abend telefonisch.


----------



## caroka (19. März 2008)

Guten Morgen Wondermike!

und für alle anderen natürlich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. März 2008)

Moin, moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich meld mich heute Abend telefonisch.



Alles klar


----------



## mzaskar (19. März 2008)

*Jawohl !!!!!!!*     

Guten Morgen ihr müden Kriegerinnen und Krieger


----------



## wondermike (19. März 2008)

Na also. Geht doch.


----------



## mzaskar (19. März 2008)

Ganz schön schattig hier heute  Aber sonnig


----------



## wissefux (19. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ganz schön schattig hier heute  Aber sonnig



was nu   schatten und/oder sonne   
na ja, wo viel licht, da auch viel schatten  

moin !


----------



## caroka (19. März 2008)

Seid Ihr jetzt wirklich alle am A*****. 
Ich hab noch bis 900 Zeit.  Um 1100 kommt dann mein Boss.  
Warum wollen immer alle kleinen Jungs Feuerwehrmann werden, warum nicht Chef.  
Naja, schließlich muss ja auch gea**** werden.  
*durchdenkakaozieh*


----------



## caroka (19. März 2008)

So, Kollege ist da. Da werd ich mal Kaffee machen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> was nu   schatten und/oder sonne
> na ja, wo viel licht, da auch viel schatten



 Oh ein Philosoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (19. März 2008)

Es Philosoph't ganz schön in der letzten Zeit


----------



## mzaskar (19. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> So, Kollege ist da. Da werd ich mal Kaffee machen.


 
Da fällt mir ein ein Schoggigipfeli und Kaffee könnt ich auch noch gebrauchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Es Philosoph't ganz schön in der letzten Zeit



Yepp - versuchen alle auf hochinterlektuell und Frauenversteher zu machen


----------



## Lucafabian (19. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> .... und Frauenversteher zu machen



so eine verplemperung von zeit, das geht doch gar nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> so eine verplemperung von zeit, das geht doch gar nicht



 Genau


----------



## Arachne (19. März 2008)

Morsche,

`nen Kakao, `nen De-Ichi Sencha und ein paar Käsefüße habe ich auch schon intus.  Und jetzt folgt `nen Stück Kk!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (19. März 2008)

Dachte du bist Krank


----------



## Arachne (19. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dachte du bist Krank



 

Darf ich da keinen Kk genießen???


----------



## mzaskar (19. März 2008)

Dein Frühstück hört sich eher an, als das du heute noch den Taunus zu Kaminholz verarbeiten möchtest


----------



## Cynthia (19. März 2008)

@ mzaskar:

Morgen Donnerstag abends ist gut.  Kannst auch früher als 20 Uhr kommen. Nach der A*****?
Genaue Adresse liefere ich nach. 

Viele Grüße

Cynthia


----------



## Arachne (19. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dein Frühstück hört sich eher an, als das du heute noch den Taunus zu Kaminholz verarbeiten möchtest



 

Will wieder auf meinen neuen Bock!!!


----------



## Arachne (19. März 2008)

@Hirsch: Räum` mal Deinen Posteingang auf!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dachte du bist Krank





Arachne schrieb:


> Darf ich da keinen Kk genießen???





Arachne schrieb:


> @Hirsch: Räum` mal Deinen Posteingang auf!



Was haste' denn?  - Wieder Erkältung/Grippe?


----------



## Arachne (19. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was haste' denn?  - Wieder Erkältung/Grippe?



Ja, leider.  Super lästig!


----------



## mzaskar (19. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Will wieder auf meinen neuen Bock!!!


 
Wenn das Ding ja nicht in der Grösse 5xl wäre, hätt ich ja gesagt ich nehme in mit in die Schweiz und zeig im schon mal die Berge


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, leider.  Super lästig!



 Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (19. März 2008)

Huch,  dichtes Schneetreiben!


----------



## Arachne (19. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gute Besserung!



Danke!


----------



## Arachne (19. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wenn das Ding ja nicht in der Grösse 5xl wäre, hätt ich ja gesagt ich nehme in mit in die Schweiz und zeig im schon mal die Berge


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. März 2008)

ei gude!

grüße euch aus meinem I-net Asyl.

@ arachne: Freilauf ist schon auf dem Weg zu Canyon (mit Rücksendeaufkleber, gestern vormittag um 11 angerufen, heute vormittag da ), jetzt liegts an der Post/an Canyon.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. März 2008)

Achso: ich hab ja die Woche noch Urlaub und bin die Woche auch zeitlich ungebunden, nur leider dann komplett ohne I-net, würde aber gerne mal wieder mit euch fahren  wäre nett wenn mir dann jemand anderweitig bescheid geben könnte wenn (im Taunus) gefahren wird, danke schonmal


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. März 2008)

Gn8 Zusammen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. März 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ... wäre nett wenn mir dann jemand anderweitig bescheid geben könnte wenn (im Taunus) gefahren wird, danke schonmal



Machen wir Klaro 

Die Wetteraussichten sind momentan nur nicht besonders prickelnd für die Osterfeiertage  ...


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2008)

Uiiihhhh Alles weiss  
Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2008)

Guten Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (20. März 2008)

Morsche,

hier zum Glück nicht.


----------



## Arachne (20. März 2008)

Ach so, was ihr schon immer mal dringend wissen wolltet:

Mein Weg zur A***** auf der Elisabethenstraße geht eigentlich nicht genau nach SW (was 225° entspräche), sondern etwas mehr nach WSW (nämlich genau nach 239°).  Dementsprechend geht es zurück in einem Winkel von 59° zu geologisch N.


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2008)

Welche Drogen hast du zu Dir genommen


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2008)

So ich geh mich mal hübsch machen, dann mache ich meinem Sponsor meine Aufwartung


----------



## Arachne (20. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Welche Drogen hast du zu Dir genommen



Wenn ich schon nicht fahren kann, beschäftige ich mich wenigstens theoretisch damit...


----------



## Arachne (20. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> So ich geh mich mal hübsch machen, dann mache ich meinem Sponsor meine Aufwartung



Welche Reifen wirst Du heute fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2008)

Ich hab die Spikes schon abmontiert  Also werde ich mit den Wildgrippern nach Zürich schlitteln . Ich hoffe mal das es nicht wirklich glatt ist unterm Schnee ....


----------



## Arachne (20. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich hab die Spikes schon abmontiert  Also werde ich mit den Wildgrippern nach Zürich schlitteln . Ich hoffe mal das es nicht wirklich glatt ist unterm Schnee ....



 Dann drücke ich Dir jedenfalls mal die Daumen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich hab die Spikes schon abmontiert



Grober Fehler 

Viel Glück und sei vorsichtig!


----------



## wissefux (20. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon nicht fahren kann, beschäftige ich mich wenigstens theoretisch damit...



was für einen grund gibt es, heute nicht zu fahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> was für einen grund gibt es, heute nicht zu fahren



Arachne ist wahrscheinlich immer noch krankgeschrieben...


----------



## wissefux (20. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Arachne ist wahrscheinlich immer noch krankgeschrieben...



ach so, jetzt versteh ich auch folgendes :




Arachne schrieb:


> Ach so, was ihr schon immer mal dringend wissen wolltet:
> 
> Mein Weg zur A***** auf der Elisabethenstraße geht eigentlich nicht genau nach SW (was 225° entspräche), sondern etwas mehr nach WSW (nämlich genau nach 239°).  Dementsprechend geht es zurück in einem Winkel von 59° zu geologisch N.



 

dann mal gude besserung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ach so, jetzt versteh ich auch folgendes :



Ich meinte natürlich, das er zur Zeit zusätzlich auch noch körperlich ist krank


----------



## wissefux (20. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich meinte natürlich, das er zur Zeit zusätzlich auch noch körperlich ist krank



ich wollte es jetzt nicht so direkt sagen


----------



## wondermike (20. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> So ich geh mich mal hübsch machen, ...



Wie willst Du das denn schaffen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich wollte es jetzt nicht so direkt sagen



Schei$$ auf diese ewige "Umdenheissenbreiherumrederei!" - Red' Tacheles!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wie willst Du das denn schaffen?



Tja, ...

... wenn er nicht gestorben ist, dann...


----------



## wissefux (20. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schei$$ auf diese ewige "Umdenheissenbreiherumrederei!" - Red' Tacheles!



jetzt is er aber weg, der ärmste  

war vielleicht doch ne nummer zu hart


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> war vielleicht doch ne nummer zu hart  :



Das muss er abkönnen...


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2008)

So, bis auf ein paar Enten beim Liebesspiel gestört ist nichts nenneswertes vorgefallen


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wie willst Du das denn schaffen?


 
tarnen und täuschen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> So, bis auf ein paar Enten beim Liebesspiel gestört ist nichts nenneswertes vorgefallen



 Du Tierquäler Du


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2008)

Warum bekomm ich nicht mal ein solches Angebot 

DOW JONES NEWSWIRES 
Merrill Lynch & Co. (MER) on Friday said it set Thomas J. Sanzone's 2008 bonus at $9.4 million, and set his salary at $600,000. 
Sanzone, a former chief information officer at Credit Suisse Group (CS), is expected to join Merrill Lynch as chief administrative officer in the second half of 2008, according to a filing Friday with the Securities and Exchange Commission. 
He is entitled to a sign-on restricted stock grant valued at $2 million.


und das ganze für 1/2 Jahr


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du Tierquäler Du


 
fühl mich auch schlecht ..... 

aber konnte es zum Glück vermeiden darüber zu fahren .... Was müssens die auch mitten auf dem Weg ...... tststs kein Anstand diese schweizer Enten ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> aber konnte es zum Glück vermeiden darüber zu fahren ....




Dann hät's aber vllt. 'nen leckeren Entenbraten gegeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2008)

Ampopo ..... Muss mir mal mein Frühstück einfangen gehen


----------



## wondermike (20. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> tarnen und täuschen



Musst mir mal ein paar Tricks verraten. Vielleicht besteht dann ja für mich auch noch Hoffnung.


----------



## Arachne (20. März 2008)

Wie schön, ihr habt euren Spaß!


----------



## Arachne (20. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> So, bis auf ein paar Enten beim Liebesspiel gestört ist nichts nenneswertes vorgefallen



 Was hast Du mit ihr gemacht, nachdem Du ihn verjagt hast???


----------



## Arachne (20. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ampopo ..... Muss mir mal mein Frühstück einfangen gehen



 und das am Popo?!? :kotz:


----------



## Arachne (20. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> jetzt is er aber weg, der ärmste
> 
> war vielleicht doch ne nummer zu hart





wahltho schrieb:


> Das muss er abkönnen...



      

Mir geht es langsam wieder besser!  Werde mich gleich mal vor die Tür trauen. ...wenigstens ganz kurz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> und das am Popo?!? :kotz:




... ich denk' da hängt der Hammer


----------



## Arachne (20. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dann hät's aber vllt. 'nen leckeren Entenbraten gegeben



bestenfalls Frikassee/Gulasch/Geschnetzeltes/Ragout...


----------



## wissefux (20. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> bestenfalls Frikassee/Gulasch/Geschnetzeltes/Ragout...



er war ja ohne spikes unterwegs, hätte also durchaus für nen braten reichen können


----------



## wissefux (20. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mir geht es langsam wieder besser!  Werde mich gleich mal vor die Tür trauen. ...wenigstens ganz kurz...



 

ich mach mich auch gleich raus, nämlich auf den heimweg


----------



## wissefux (20. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie schön, ihr habt euren Spaß!



aber immer doch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> aber immer doch



Aber Logo


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2008)

Frohe Ostern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Frohe Ostern



Yepp, wünsche auch frohe Ostern und vor allen Dingen...


... dicke Eier


----------



## wissefux (20. März 2008)

ich nehme an, ich kann heute noch schnee schippen. der wetterdienst aus of hat ne unwetterwarnung für heute abend rausgegen und erwartet die größten schneemengen diesen winters


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich nehme an, ich kann heute noch schnee schippen. der wetterdienst aus of hat ne unwetterwarnung für heute abend rausgegen und erwartet die größten schneemengen diesen winters



Ich glaub' nicht, dass das heute abend schon kommt, eher über Nacht und das ist ganz schlecht, denn mein Sohn soll so gegen 04:00 Uhr morgen früh aus der Ski-Freizeit zurückkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaub' nicht, dass das heute abend schon kommt, eher über Nacht und das ist ganz schlecht, denn mein Sohn soll so gegen 04:00 Uhr morgen früh aus der Ski-Freizeit zurückkommen


 
Na dann ist er ja daran gewöhnt


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Yepp, wünsche auch frohe Ostern und vor allen Dingen...
> 
> 
> ... dicke Eier


 
naja kann ich auch eine süsses Häschen haben


----------



## wissefux (20. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Na dann ist er ja daran gewöhnt



genau das wollte ich eben auch tippen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Na dann ist er ja daran gewöhnt





wissefux schrieb:


> genau das wollte ich eben auch tippen



Ich hoffe der Busfahrer auch


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2008)

Dann wünsche ich dem Filius mal eine gesunde Heimfahrt ...


----------



## wissefux (20. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaub' nicht, dass das heute abend schon kommt, eher über Nacht und das ist ganz schlecht, denn mein Sohn soll so gegen 04:00 Uhr morgen früh aus der Ski-Freizeit zurückkommen



wo waren die denn, wenn die mitten in der nacht hier ankommen  
tippe mal auf frankreich ...

wird schon gut gehen


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2008)

Zum Thema Hunde von vor ein paar Tagen

http://www.20min.ch/life/lifestyle/story/29937555

http://www.20min.ch/life/lifestyle/story/23948128


----------



## Arachne (20. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich nehme an, ich kann heute noch schnee schippen. der wetterdienst aus of hat ne unwetterwarnung für heute abend rausgegen und erwartet die größten schneemengen diesen winters



Den Kater hab` ich eben trotzdem auf seinem Weg zur Flughafenrunde getroffen!  

EDIT: und trotz Nieselregens...


----------



## Arachne (20. März 2008)

Danach habe ich bei meinem Krifteler Lieblingsbikeladen das hier bekommen: 





Frohe Ostern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> wo waren die denn, wenn die mitten in der nacht hier ankommen
> tippe mal auf frankreich ...
> 
> wird schon gut gehen



Southern Tirol...

... ist die generelle Ski-Freizeit der Eichendorff-Schule in der 8. Klasse


----------



## Arachne (20. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Zum Thema Hunde von vor ein paar Tagen
> 
> http://www.20min.ch/life/lifestyle/story/29937555
> 
> http://www.20min.ch/life/lifestyle/story/23948128



Ich find` das geil!!!   Dann bleibt vielleicht auch die Sch... in den Wohnungen...


----------



## Arachne (20. März 2008)

@Hersch: Habe wieder etwas für Dich ergattert!


----------



## Maggo (20. März 2008)

@arachne: dein handy ist aus. ich will dich mal telefonisch erreichen und habe wieder mal deine büronummer nicht. wann werde ich mir das mal abspeichern?


----------



## Arachne (20. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> @arachne: dein handy ist aus. ich will dich mal telefonisch erreichen und habe wieder mal deine büronummer nicht. wann werde ich mir das mal abspeichern?



Oh, ups, mein Handy ist zwar gar nicht aus, aber im Datenübertragungsmodus (gewesen). Bin nicht im Büro, bin zu Hause. 

Jetzt zeigt er mir auch den entgangenen Anruf...


----------



## Arachne (20. März 2008)

Draußen ist es ja gar nicht so kalt, wie ich es nach den Wetterberichten der vergangenen Tage eigentlich vermutete!  Am Türmchen stehen die Bäume schon in voller Blüte:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (20. März 2008)

der hässliche Pforsten ist mir da noch gar nicht aufgefallen


----------



## caroka (20. März 2008)

arkonis schrieb:


> der hässliche Pforsten ist mir da noch gar nicht aufgefallen



Na, Du lebst ja noch altes Haus.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Den Kater hab` ich eben trotzdem auf seinem Weg zur Flughafenrunde getroffen!
> 
> EDIT: und trotz Nieselregens...


Hat nur bis Zeppelinheim geregnet. Dank der Komination der Firmen Gore, Löffler und Vaude kein Problem. Danach schien bis zum Rückmarsch in Hattersheim sogar stellenweise die Sonne und von dem Unwetter, was hier wohl runter ging (meine Frau rief mich ganz besorgt an), hab ich nur ein paar Tropfen abbekommen. Waren schön lockere 13 Punkte.  

@Maggo: Besser nicht mit Arachne telefonieren. Der klingt richtig krank.


----------



## Arachne (20. März 2008)

arkonis schrieb:


> der hässliche Pforsten ist mir da noch gar nicht aufgefallen



ist mir auch erst beim Fotografieren super störend aufgefallen...


----------



## wondermike (20. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Zum Thema Hunde von vor ein paar Tagen
> 
> http://www.20min.ch/life/lifestyle/story/29937555
> 
> http://www.20min.ch/life/lifestyle/story/23948128



Hast Dich ja bloß nicht getraut, den Link zur nackichen Amy Winehouse direkt zu posten...


----------



## Arachne (20. März 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hat nur bis Zeppelinheim geregnet. Dank der Komination der Firmen Gore, Löffler und Vaude kein Problem. Danach schien bis zum Rückmarsch in Hattersheim sogar stellenweise die Sonne und von dem Unwetter, was hier wohl runter ging (meine Frau rief mich ganz besorgt an), hab ich nur ein paar Tropfen abbekommen. Waren schön lockere 13 Punkte.


 



Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> @Maggo: Besser nicht mit Arachne telefonieren. Der klingt richtig krank.


zu spät...


----------



## Arachne (20. März 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Hast Dich ja bloß nicht getraut, den Link zur nackichen Amy Winehouse direkt zu posten...



 Poste Mal!


----------



## Arachne (20. März 2008)

So, wieder einigermaßen sauber!


----------



## Arachne (20. März 2008)

Verrücktes Huhn!


----------



## wissefux (20. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Verrücktes Huhn!



ich würde eher sagen "blöde kuh"  

sorry, ich kann so leuten aber auch rein gar nix abgewinnen. die kann weder singen (ok, das ist geschmackssache. ich finde ihren tollen grammy-song einfach nur zum :kotz: ) noch hat sie was in der birne. die kannste mit "der hilton", "der spears" und "dem doherty" in einen sack stecken und immer schön druffkloppe. triffst immer den richtigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (21. März 2008)

Mist da bin ich in Frankreich .... 

http://www.x-tra.ch/eventinfo_20080529.html


----------



## wissefux (21. März 2008)

moin !

so schlimm scheint es ja doch nicht gekommen zu sein. hier ist alles grün, der feldberg hat aber scheinbar nochmal gut was abbekommen.

@wahltho:  alle wieder heil an bord ?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (21. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> so schlimm scheint es ja doch nicht gekommen zu sein. hier ist alles grün, der feldberg hat aber scheinbar nochmal gut was abbekommen.


Und genau das schau ich mir jetzt an!


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. März 2008)

guuude moije!
Lenzhahn ; 1:50 Uhr= geschlossene Schneedecke (bis zu 5cm)
Lenzhahn ; 9:00 Uhr=Straßen frei; teils noch geschlossene Schneedecke


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Und genau das schau ich mir jetzt an!



Morsche,

viel Spaß!


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> guuude moije!
> Lenzhahn ; 1:50 Uhr= geschlossene Schneedecke (bis zu 5cm)
> Lenzhahn ; 9:00 Uhr=Straßen frei; teils noch geschlossene Schneedecke



hier ist es "nur" naß...


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. März 2008)

man war das gestern ne stimmung


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2008)

@wahltho: Nightmare on Elmstreet again?


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> man war das gestern ne stimmung



wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (21. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> wo?



hab mir 2 anderen kumpels unsere 18ten (ca.80 Leute) gefeiert  
echt hammer, hätte nie gedacht, dass das so FETT wird


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hab mir 2 anderen kumpels unsere 18ten (ca.80 Leute) gefeiert
> echt hammer, hätte nie gedacht, dass das so FETT wird



 Oje, dann wird der Alkoholrestgehalt Deines Blutes ja ausreichen das Forum zu schwängern...


----------



## caroka (21. März 2008)

Moin moin,

hab ich Euch schon frohe Ostern gewünscht?
Dann tu ich das hiermit. 

Edit: Ich mach mal die grüne Soße. Es gibt nix besseres.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2008)

Moin, Moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> @wahltho:  alle wieder heil an bord ?



 Yepp - Danke der Nachfrage, der Erst- und Einziggeborene ist gut zurückgekommen


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Oje, dann wird der Alkoholrestgehalt Deines Blutes ja ausreichen das Forum zu schwängern...



maaaan alles im grünen Bereich 

ich sach nur:
ich hab noch Restblut im Alkohol


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> @wahltho: Nightmare on Elmstreet again?



 ???

Sorry, ich bin gerade erst aufgestanden und hab' noch kein Koffein intus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (21. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> maaaan alles im grünen Bereich
> 
> ich sach nur:
> ich hab noch Restblut im Alkohol


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ???
> 
> Sorry, ich bin gerade erst aufgestanden und hab' noch kein Koffein intus



Klar, entschuldigt natürlich alles! 

Du kennst den Film? Auch den Hauptprotagonisten?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2008)

Wettermässig sieht mir das nach 'nem Spin-Trainer-Osterlager aus 

... hab' gestern schon den Anfang gemacht...

.. hatte mir da Oster-w/e aber eigentlich anders erträumt


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wettermässig sieht mir das nach 'nem Spin-Trainer-Osterlager aus
> 
> ... hab' gestern schon den Anfang gemacht...
> 
> .. hatte mir da Oster-w/e aber eigentlich anders erträumt



War sicherlich ein gemeinschaftlicher Massentraum!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du kennst den Film? Auch den Hauptprotagonisten?



Klar, der gute Freddy, dem keine Visagistin mehr helfen kann und bei dem jede Maniküre hoffnungslos ist


----------



## Zilli (21. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Danach habe ich bei meinem Krifteler Lieblingsbikeladen das hier bekommen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo zusammen,
ich war gestern um 1810 auch da, hab jedoch keins bekommen 



.... und die 2008er Gabel für's Speci is noch ned da 





.... zum "Glück" ist das Wetter, wohlformuliert, recht bescheiden 

 (obwohl ich Euch besseres wünschen würde)

Habe nix von mir hören lassen, da ich die Woche einen Infekt mit bis zu 39,5 Fieber hatte; Vormittags und Nachmittags habe ich jeweils 2 Std. geschlafen und noch von 2300 bis 0700; soviel hab ich noch nie flachgelegen.
Dazu sind z.Z. noch ca. 28 Handgriffe/Tag zu tuen, da Bine's Hand lädiert ist. Da wird die Zeit für restliche Aktivitäten ä bisserl knapp.

Bis demnächst und damit ich's nicht vergesse:
Schon mal schöne Ostern


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> lol



scherz


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. März 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich war gestern um 1810 auch da, hab jedoch keins bekommen
> 
> 
> ...




ohje
dir dann auch schöne Ostern!


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich war gestern um 1810 auch da, hab jedoch keins bekommen
> 
> 
> ...



 Gute Besserung! 

Den süßen Hasen hat es nur einmal gegeben. Eigentlich war der, wie einige andere, für die Belegschaft gedacht. Es war jedoch einer übrig und ich zufällig zur rechten Zeit am rechten Ort!


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> scherz



schon klar, Suffkopp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ... und ich zufällig zur rechten Zeit am rechten Ort!



Das ist überhaupt generell der fetteste Trick


----------



## Zilli (21. März 2008)

Sitzt da ein Miniatur-Frosch in deinem Kurbellager ? 


Arachne schrieb:


> So, wieder einigermaßen sauber!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Sitzt da ein Miniatur-Frosch in deinem Kurbellager ?



Ne, 'nen fetter grüner Popel


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. März 2008)

soo 
fahr gleich mal nach Heftrich um da aufzuräumen 

irgentwie will ich glaub gar nicht da hin


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Sitzt da ein Miniatur-Frosch in deinem Kurbellager ?



Andere haben dafür `nen Tiger im Tank...   

Ist wohl großzügig verteiltes Fett.


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ne, 'nen fetter grüner Popel



 fluoresziert die bei Dir?!?


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> soo
> fahr gleich mal nach Heftrich um da aufzuräumen
> 
> irgentwie will ich glaub gar nicht da hin



genau: laß` es und komm` hierher!!


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ne, 'nen fetter grüner Popel



...und sowas auf nüchternen Magen... *kopfschuettel*


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> genau: laß` es und komm` hierher!!



hm
meinste? 
ich glaub damit wären die anderen nicht einverstanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> fluoresziert die bei Dir?!?



Klar, ich bin total verstrahlt, da fluoreszieren auch und nicht nur die Popel  

... das Ding in Deiner Hauptlagerachse fluoresziert aber auf dem Foto mal gar nicht, also mach mal das Licht aus


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das ist überhaupt generell der fetteste Trick





allerdings hört sich "Trick" danach an, als ob man das bewußt steuern könnte. Manchmal vielleicht schon, in dem Fall aber eigentlich gar nicht.


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hm
> meinste?
> ich glaub damit wären die anderen nicht einverstanden



doch, doch, ich hab` alle gefragt!


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Klar, ich bin total verstrahlt, da fluoreszieren auch und nicht nur die Popel
> 
> ... das Ding in Deiner Hauptlagerachse fluoresziert aber auf dem Foto mal gar nicht, also mach mal das Licht aus



ach deswegen strahlt A. immer so nett!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das ist überhaupt generell der fetteste Trick



Korrektur: Der allerfetteste Trick sind natürlich Selbstzitate


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ach deswegen strahlt A. immer so nett!



Genau, zusätzliche Schönheit, die von innen kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2008)

... auf dem Staufen liegt übrigens auch etwas Schnee...


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau, Schönheit, die von innen kommt



naja, manchmal wird`s beim Rauskommen dann auch `nen nightmare...


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... auf dem Staufen liegt übrigens auch etwas Schnee...



Könnte ja eigentlich schon mal wieder etwas WAB fahren... 

Aber nur, wenn mein frisch poliertes Bike dabei nicht wieder schmutzig wird!


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2008)

Guude hkn, eingeschneit?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Aber nur, wenn mein frisch poliertes Bike dabei nicht wieder schmutzig wird!


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


>



Wasseranschluß und Schlauch sind schon vorhanden!   Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Anschlußteile und die Pistolenspritzdüse. Werde ich voraussichtlich morgen holen.


----------



## wissefux (21. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... auf dem Staufen liegt übrigens auch etwas Schnee...



ich seh heut keinen staufen


----------



## wissefux (21. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich seh heut keinen staufen



korrigiere : da schimmert tatsächlich was weisses durch die graue suppe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2008)

Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds...

... so drei doppelte Espresso dröhnen Einen doch ganz gut 

Y E A H ! ! !


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. März 2008)

ei gude!

nachgelesen hab ich heut mal nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. März 2008)

ich hab ganz sicher kein Restalk mehr von gestern


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. März 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich hab ganz sicher kein Restalk mehr von gestern



ich auch nicht


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude!
> 
> nachgelesen hab ich heut mal nicht


Fehler!



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich hab ganz sicher kein Restalk mehr von gestern


Blutwäsche??


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich auch nicht



`ne, und nur wenig Restblut.


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2008)

Es tat einen riiiiieeeeesssigen SCHLAG, der Himmel brach auf, die Bruchstücke bedeckten innerhalb weniger Sekunden die ganze Umgebung weiß!!   Zum Glück bin ich kein Gallier!  Es sollte heute doch gar nicht gewittern...


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. März 2008)

hier schneits aus vollen zügen


----------



## wondermike (21. März 2008)

Morgen. Habe die gute Gelegenheit mal genutzt um richtig auszupennen. Mehr kann man ja heute eh nicht anfangen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (21. März 2008)

Bah, was eine Tour!  
Bei leichtem Nieselregen los und festgestellt, daß von den eventuell interessierten Mitfahrern alle gekniffen haben. Also alleine los. Ab 300 m kamen die ersten Schneeflecken und ab 400 m war praktisch geschlossene Schneedecke mit 5-10 cm Mächtigkeit. In Königstein auf den Tilmansweg. Im unteren Teil konnte man dank des Tauwetters noch problemlos in den beiden freigefahrenen Auto-Spuren fahren, spätestens ab der Reichenbachtalquerung kam man aber in der Mitte im frischen Schnee besser voran. War zwar anstrengender, aber man konnte wenigstens die Richtung halten. Der Schnee nahm immer mehr zu. Aufgrund des erschwerten Vortriebs hab ich dann am Fuchstanz entschieden, den Feldberg Feldberg sein zu lassen und bin mal Richtung Sandplacken gefahren. Auf dem Tilmansweg lag dann stellenweise schon deutlich mehr Schnee, der oft bis zur Pedalachse ging. Voran kam man nur noch in wirklich frischem Schnee. Sobald etwas festgetreten war, wurde es zu hubbelig. Da aber vor mir noch nicht so viele Leute und anscheinend noch kein anderer Biker unterwegs war, ging das ziemlich problemlos und so konnte ich bis zum Sandplacken durchfahren. Die wenigen Fußgänger kamen aus dem Staunen über den zweirädrigen Schneepflug kaum raus.  
Dann war aber leider Schluss mit Lustig. Kurz vor dem Sandplacken wurde es relativ plötzlich dunkler und als ich ankam, donnerte es plötzlich ziemlich heftig und es begann heftig zu schneien. Erst mal kurz untergestellt, aber es war keine Besserung in Sicht. Also Regel Nr. 1 bei Gewitter: "Schnelle, kontrollierte Abfahrt in tiefer liegendes Gelände". Das hab ich dann auch gemacht, roter Punkt zur Hohemark. Das Gewitter nie ganz nah aber doch immer nah genug. Funf oder sechs mal hat es geblitzt und dazu ging der Schnee in Hagel über und der Wind wurde schneidend. An der Hohemark war ich völlig durchnässt und durchgefroren. Schneekucken. Am Sandplacken von einem Gewitter-Sturm zur Abfahrt gezwungen worden und völlig duchnäßt und durchgefroren mit der Bahn nach Hause. Echt üble Erfahrung! Bremsen war mit den steifen Fingern kaum noch möglich und es gewitterte immer noch. Also Kapitualtion und ab in die U3. Dort erst mal aufgewärmt und die Handschuhe von den schmerzenden Fingern gezogen. Dank Oberleitungsschaden war ich dann etwa 1 1/2 h mit meinen nassen Klamotten in U3 und S2 unterwegs.  Die Dusche eben hab ich sehr genossen! War eine der beängstigendsten Erfahrungen, die ich auf dem Bike bisher gemacht habe, wenn sich der Zustand in kürzester Zeit von freundlich zu ernsthaft bedrohlich ändert und man merkt, wie angreifbar man als kleines Menschlein im Wald für die Natur doch ist.  

Apropos Wald: Die Äste sind ziemlich schwer mit Pappschnee beladen. Wenn das jetzt zu tauen beginnt oder noch mehr Schnee kommt (sieht ja so aus) könnte davon der eine oder andere recht plötzlich der Schwerkraft folgen. Also Augen auf!


----------



## Lucafabian (21. März 2008)

fetten respekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (21. März 2008)

@Kater
Danke für den Bericht. Da hast Du ja allen Daheimgebliebenen das schlechte Gewissen genommen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2008)

... dann doch lieber Spin-Trainer mit guten Filmen


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2008)

@Kater:  Whow! Mir fehlen die Worte. Schön, dass Deine Zeilen auch Deine lebendige Rückkehr bezeugen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Dann war aber leider Schluss mit Lustig. Kurz vor dem Sandplacken wurde es relativ plötzlich dunkler und als ich ankam, donnerte es plötzlich ziemlich heftig und es begann heftig zu schneien. Erst mal kurz untergestellt, aber es war keine Besserung in Sicht. Also Regel Nr. 1 bei Gewitter: "Schnelle, kontrollierte Abfahrt in tiefer liegendes Gelände". Das hab ich dann auch gemacht, roter Punkt zur Hohemark. Das Gewitter nie ganz nah aber doch immer nah genug. Funf oder sechs mal hat es geblitzt und dazu ging der Schnee in Hagel über und der Wind wurde schneidend.



Gewitter beim Biken hatte ich auch leider schon öfter 

Da wird einem ganz schon mulmig bei, vor allen Dingen wenn man weiss, dass auch bei Gewittern in 10 bis 15 km Entfernung noch die Gefahr eines Blitzeinschlags besteht...

... auf offenem Feld empfinde ich Gewitter aber noch bedrohlicher als im Wald


----------



## frax061a (21. März 2008)

Hallo Ihr Plauscher,

frohe Oster an euch alle.

Hoffe es geht euch allen gut.

Gerade hab ich mal geschaut wann ich das letzte mal online war...wie einem da vor Augen geführt wird das man kaum Zeit hat ist schon erstaunlich. Studium, Arbeit und Fussball sind schon echte Bike-Killer.
 

Jemand von euch am WE mit dem Bike unterwegs? Wäre cool wenn sich eine Tour ergeben würde.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Friendlyman (21. März 2008)

Hallo ihr Alle,
wer weiß ob morgen Go Grazy statt findet?
Bin gestern auch in so einen Regenschneehagelsturm geraten.
Aber das Bike war fast schon sauber als ich daheim war.
Euch Allen frohe Ostern und ein paar trockene Flecken zum Biken.

Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milass (21. März 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Bah, was eine Tour!
> Bei leichtem Nieselregen los und festgestellt, daß von den eventuell interessierten Mitfahrern alle gekniffen haben. Also alleine los. Ab 300 m kamen die ersten Schneeflecken und ab 400 m war praktisch geschlossene Schneedecke mit 5-10 cm Mächtigkeit. In Königstein auf den Tilmansweg. Im unteren Teil konnte man dank des Tauwetters noch problemlos in den beiden freigefahrenen Auto-Spuren fahren, spätestens ab der Reichenbachtalquerung kam man aber in der Mitte im frischen Schnee besser voran. War zwar anstrengender, aber man konnte wenigstens die Richtung halten. Der Schnee nahm immer mehr zu. Aufgrund des erschwerten Vortriebs hab ich dann am Fuchstanz entschieden, den Feldberg Feldberg sein zu lassen und bin mal Richtung Sandplacken gefahren. Auf dem Tilmansweg lag dann stellenweise schon deutlich mehr Schnee, der oft bis zur Pedalachse ging. Voran kam man nur noch in wirklich frischem Schnee. Sobald etwas festgetreten war, wurde es zu hubbelig. Da aber vor mir noch nicht so viele Leute und aen im taunus. und so gehts jetzt die nächsten 2 Wochen weiter, FERIENnscheinend noch kein anderer Biker unterwegs war, ging das ziemlich problemlos und so konnte ich bis zum Sandplacken durchfahren. Die wenigen Fußgänger kamen aus dem Staunen über den zweirädrigen Schneepflug kaum raus.
> Dann war aber leider Schluss mit Lustig. Kurz vor dem Sandplacken wurde es relativ plötzlich dunkler und als ich ankam, donnerte es plötzlich ziemlich heftig und es begann heftig zu schneien. Erst mal kurz untergestellt, aber es war keine Besserung in Sicht. Also Regel Nr. 1 bei Gewitter: "Schnelle, kontrollierte Abfahrt in tiefer liegendes Gelände". Das hab ich dann auch gemacht, roter Punkt zur Hohemark. Das Gewitter nie ganz nah aber doch immer nah genug. Funf oder sechs mal hat es geblitzt und dazu ging der Schnee in Hagel über und der Wind wurde schneidend. An der Hohemark war ich völlig durchnässt und durchgefroren. Schneekucken. Am Sandplacken von einem Gewitter-Sturm zur Abfahrt gezwungen worden und völlig duchnäßt und durchgefroren mit der Bahn nach Hause. Echt üble Erfahrung! Bremsen war mit den steifen Fingern kaum noch möglich und es gewitterte immer noch. Also Kapitualtion und ab in die U3. Dort erst mal aufgewärmt und die Handschuhe von den schmerzenden Fingern gezogen. Dank Oberleitungsschaden war ich dann etwa 1 1/2 h mit meinen nassen Klamotten in U3 und S2 unterwegs.  Die Dusche eben hab ich sehr genossen! War eine der beängstigendsten Erfahrungen, die ich auf dem Bike bisher gemacht habe, wenn sich der Zustand in kürzester Zeit von freundlich zu ernsthaft bedrohlich ändert und man merkt, wie angreifbar man als kleines Menschlein im Wald für die Natur doch ist.
> 
> Apropos Wald: Die Äste sind ziemlich schwer mit Pappschnee beladen. Wenn das jetzt zu tauen beginnt oder noch mehr Schnee kommt (sieht ja so aus) könnte davon der eine oder andere recht plötzlich der Schwerkraft folgen. Also Augen auf!



hihi war heut auch so 5 stunden unterwegs im taunus, konnt ich wenigstens mal meine neuen Regenklamotten ausprobieren, mir hats echt fun gemacht, so geil gedrifftet bin ich lang net mehr  
gestern/heute nacht waren wir noch kurz nightriden im taunus....so wird das jetzt die nächsten 2 Wochen weiter gehen - Schluss mit GA, jetzt gehts wieder rasen los, apropo FERIEEEN !!!!!!      achso, schöne ostern übrigens


----------



## wissefux (21. März 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Bei leichtem Nieselregen los und festgestellt, daß von den eventuell interessierten Mitfahrern alle gekniffen haben. Also alleine los ...



das hat dich jetzt aber nicht wirklich verwundert, oder   

aber man sieht, auch im taunus kann es wettermäßig echt übel und gefährlich werden.
aber gut, war ja auch für die höhenlagen etwas heftiger angekündigt. wenn von gewitter auch keine rede war. das wetter ist und bleibt nunmal unberechenbar ...

ich für meinen teil bin froh, daheim geblieben zu sein. wär ja auch kein zug von der hohen mark bis nach kelkheim gefahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2008)

Milass schrieb:


> achso, schöne ostern übrigens



Servus Milass, Dir auch frohe Ostern


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (21. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> das hat dich jetzt aber nicht wirklich verwundert, oder


Eigentlich schon. Wenn ich so an manche Fahrt vom letzten WP denke, dann war das Wetter heute bis auf das letzte Stück eben, gar nicht so übel. Bis Sandplacken wars auch richtig schön.


----------



## wissefux (21. März 2008)

aus gut unterrichteten kreisen hab ich soeben erfahren, dass der kaisertempel-downhill zerstört ist, weil dort ne wasserleitung gelegt wird.

r.i.p.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> aus gut unterrichteten kreisen hab ich soeben erfahren, dass der kaisertempel-downhill zerstört ist, weil dort ne wasserleitung gelegt wird.
> 
> r.i.p.



Meinst Du die Spitzkehren? - Das würde die Farbmarkierungen , die dort seit letztem Jahr waren, erklären


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2008)

GN8 @All


----------



## wissefux (21. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Meinst Du die Spitzkehren? - Das würde die Farbmarkierungen , die dort seit letztem Jahr waren, erklären



     jaaaa


----------



## wissefux (21. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Meinst Du die Spitzkehren? - Das würde die Farbmarkierungen , die dort seit letztem Jahr waren, erklären



jetzt werd ich den trail wohl nie im uphill schaffen


----------



## wissefux (21. März 2008)

wehe, es geht mir jetzt noch einer an den mannsteintrail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (21. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> aus gut unterrichteten kreisen hab ich soeben erfahren, dass der kaisertempel-downhill zerstört ist, weil dort ne wasserleitung gelegt wird.
> 
> r.i.p.



  Wie zerstört, wo zerstört, wie weit zerstört???


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2008)

Heute Abend gab es nur, was noch im Kühlschrank und so zu finden war:

Tofu und Sesam in Olivenöl angebraten, eine Pastinake, eine Zwiebel, eine Knoblauchzehe, ein Stück Ingwer und einen Chinakohl in Olivenöl gedünstet, mit Kokosmilch abgelöscht und mit Kardamon, Pfeffer, Salz und Chili abgeschmeckt, auf Basmatireis serviert.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. März 2008)

Moin, moin


----------



## wissefux (22. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie zerstört, wo zerstört, wie weit zerstört???



moin !

zitat : "@ Daniel, Micha: große Trauer, der Kaisertempeltrail runter zum Treppenweg ist ruiniert! Man legte genau in seinem Verlauf eine Wasserleitung. Der Weg ist jetzt doppelt so breit, ohne Haarnadelkurven, ohne Geröll... Heul! Ein flowy-highlight einer Sommer-Feierabendrunde weniger..."


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie zerstört, wo zerstört, wie weit zerstört???





wissefux schrieb:


> Zitat: "Man legte genau in seinem Verlauf eine Wasserleitung. Der Weg ist jetzt doppelt so breit, ohne Haarnadelkurven, ohne Geröll... Heul! Ein flowy-highlight einer Sommer-Feierabendrunde weniger..."



Sehr, sehr schade   

Ich habe aber seitdem die Farbmarkierungen da waren, mit sowas gerechnet. Solche Markierungen macht man i.d.R. nicht nur so zum Spass


----------



## Arachne (22. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin !
> 
> zitat : "@ Daniel, Micha: große Trauer, der Kaisertempeltrail runter zum Treppenweg ist ruiniert! Man legte genau in seinem Verlauf eine Wasserleitung. Der Weg ist jetzt doppelt so breit, ohne Haarnadelkurven, ohne Geröll... Heul! Ein flowy-highlight einer Sommer-Feierabendrunde weniger..."



 DIE Kreuzigung aller lokaler Trailfans!!!   

EDIT: Morsche!


----------



## Arachne (22. März 2008)

Vor Kreuznach hätte ich mit meiner neuen Kiste mich erstmal vorsichtig an Spitzkehren gewöhnen wollen!  Bin mit ihr erst (wenigstens) einmal da runter...


----------



## Maggo (22. März 2008)

das müssen wir dann eben gegenüber tun. ich finds auch schade um die kehren, bin da gerne langgefahren.


----------



## Arachne (22. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> das müssen wir dann eben gegenüber tun. ich finds auch schade um die kehren, bin da gerne langgefahren.



war halt schön miteinander zu kombinieren! 

Wann?  Bin so froh, vor einiger Zeit mit meiner neuen Kiste und dem Hirsch diese Kombi gefahren zu sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. März 2008)

Obwohl die neue Kiste etwas vom Anspruch herausgenommen hatte. Die Steine hat sie ziemlich weggebügelt...


----------



## Maggo (22. März 2008)

das waren noch zeiten. man beachte die stellung des nachkommenden fahrers, muss schon schwer steil sein da


----------



## Arachne (22. März 2008)

kann das sein, dass da ein Bild fehlt? 




EDIT: oh, es kimmt - gaaanz langsam...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> das waren noch zeiten. man beachte die stellung des nachkommenden fahrers, muss schon schwer steil sein da



Das ist kurz vor Aua


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> oh, es kimmt - gaaanz langsam...



Ich mag's auch, wenn es ganz langsam kommt... 


... nur nicht hier im Forum


----------



## Arachne (22. März 2008)

@wondermike: heute gc?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (22. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> @wondermike: heute gc?



Da müsste ich mich ja bewegen....  

Nee, passt zeitlich nicht.


----------



## Arachne (22. März 2008)

Ich versuche mich auch als in Bewegung zu setzen...  Wasch- und Spülmaschine laufen zwar wenigstens, aber zu viel mehr habe ich mich noch nicht motivieren können.

EDIT: Soll ich weinen, oder mich freuen: Jetzt hab` ich mich gerade umgezogen, da fängt es an zu schneeregnen...  -> mußte ich mir doch noch was mit langen Ärmeln raussuchen...


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> aus gut unterrichteten kreisen hab ich soeben erfahren, dass der kaisertempel-downhill zerstört ist, weil dort ne wasserleitung gelegt wird.
> 
> r.i.p.



NEEEEEEIIIIIIINN    
da bin ich meine erste Spitzkehre gefahren    
es war sooo schön


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> NEEEEEEIIIIIIINN
> da bin ich meine erste Spitzkehre gefahren
> es war sooo schön



- die bremse hat nicht gebremst
- ich bin geradeaus gefahrn
- hab geschrieen
-und hab dann schließlich mit den Füßen gebremst, sofern das möglich war   

aber es war schön


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. März 2008)

i-net Asylheim iggi 

gude


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. März 2008)

das mit dem Spitzkehren ist sch...ade 
wie wärs wenn man "einfach" neue anlegt?


----------



## Arachne (22. März 2008)

Kaum bin ich wieder zu Hause, kommt die Sonne raus!


----------



## fUEL (22. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kaum bin ich wieder zu Hause, kommt die Sonne raus!


 
passend zum spinnensattel: 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a4706/pearl_izumi_pearl_original_trikot_spider.html


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. März 2008)

hier schneits


----------



## Arachne (22. März 2008)

Rot steht mir leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hier schneits



cool! 

Hier hat es mal ein wenig geschneeregnet, mehr nicht.


----------



## Arachne (22. März 2008)

Création Gérard.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. März 2008)

GN8 @All


----------



## Maggo (23. März 2008)

@arachne: das sieht absolut lecker aus.
@rest: moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. März 2008)

Moin, moin 



Maggo schrieb:


> @rest: moin.



Du meinst hoffentlich nicht den Rest von Arachnes Essen


----------



## wartool (23. März 2008)

hrrhrrhrr.. wenn das Besteck von WMF ist... habe ich das gleiche 

zum Essen enthalte ich mich, denn Fleisch ist mein Gemüse... sieht man mir ja auch an


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. März 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> zum Essen enthalte ich mich, denn Fleisch ist mein Gemüse... sieht man mir ja auch an



Ich esse zwar auch gerne Gerichte mit Fleisch (oder Fisch), aber das Gericht, das Arachne gestern abend zubereitet hat, sieht sehr, sehr lecker aus ...

... deshalb hoffe/glaube ich auch nicht, dass heute morgen noch ein Rest existiert  

... war aber wahrscheinlich 'eh nur Vorspeise


----------



## wissefux (23. März 2008)

die frage ist doch die : wer war die glückliche person, die an dem schönen mahl   teilhaben durfte  

ach so : moin erst mal ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> die frage ist doch die : wer war die glückliche person, die an dem schönen mahl   teilhaben durfte



Du musst natürlich gleich wieder indiskret werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (23. März 2008)

Morsche!



Maggo schrieb:


> @arachne: das sieht absolut lecker aus.
> @rest: moin.





wahltho schrieb:


> ...Du meinst hoffentlich nicht den Rest von Arachnes Essen





wahltho schrieb:


> Ich esse zwar auch gerne Gerichte mit Fleisch (oder Fisch), aber das Gericht, das Arachne gestern abend zubereitet hat, sieht sehr, sehr lecker aus ...
> 
> ... deshalb hoffe/glaube ich auch nicht, dass heute morgen noch ein Rest existiert


 Rest blieb wirklich nicht. 

Ich mag dieses Rucola/Tomaten/Mozzarella/Pininienkerne-Gericht sehr!  Es ist z.B. durch die gebratenen Tomaten recht außergewöhnlich.



wahltho schrieb:


> ... war aber wahrscheinlich 'eh nur Vorspeise


War zwar zuerst eigentlich so gedacht, aber mit den zuvor/währenddessen verspeisten Käsewürfeln/Sbrinz/Oliven/Grünteeplätzchen/Käsefüßen war danach doch Schicht. 



wissefux schrieb:


> die frage ist doch die : wer war die glückliche person, die an dem schönen mahl   teilhaben durfte
> 
> ach so : moin erst mal ...


Wie war das mit dem Gentleman...


----------



## Arachne (23. März 2008)

Ein Problem dieses leckeren Gerichtes ist, das es schwer für mehr als zwei Personen zuzubereiten ist. Der Rucola ist Voluminös und die Tomaten würden in Etappen gebraten auskühlen.


----------



## Arachne (23. März 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> hrrhrrhrr.. wenn das Besteck von WMF ist... habe ich das gleiche
> ...



 Das scheint recht verbreitet zu sein; habe ich schonmal festgestellt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das scheint recht verbreitet zu sein; habe ich schonmal festgestellt...



Yepp ist ein recht beliebtes WMF-Spatenbesteck


----------



## wissefux (23. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du musst natürlich gleich wieder indiskret werden



bleibt doch unter uns


----------



## Arachne (23. März 2008)

Ist es bei euch eigentlich auch weiß? Hier ist alles gepudert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ist es bei euch eigentlich auch weiß? Hier ist alles gepudert.



net ablenken ...

ja, es ist weiß. du bist dran ...


----------



## caroka (23. März 2008)

Moin moin,


Ah........Arachne ein intimes Essen zu zweit und das zu Ostern.  

Man war ich bis jetzt unsportlich.....


----------



## Arachne (23. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> net ablenken ...
> 
> ja, es ist weiß. du bist dran ...



 ...und ich dachte immer ich wäre neugierig...


----------



## Arachne (23. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> ...Man war ich bis jetzt unsportlich.....



Der Tag ist ja noch lang... 

Bei Gelgenheit mußt Du mir nochmal den Weg erklären, den wir mal von Kronberg über Bad Soden nach Kelkheim gefahren sind. Ich fürchte, den finde ich nicht mehr.


----------



## wissefux (23. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...und ich dachte immer ich wäre neugierig...



wird wirklich langsam zeit für die bilder deiner nachspeise


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. März 2008)

FROHE OSTERN


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morsche!
> 
> 
> 
> Wie war das mit dem Gentleman...



...schweigt und genießt  


MORGENÄÄÄÄÄN


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ist es bei euch eigentlich auch weiß? Hier ist alles gepudert.


 

alles weiß  

wie sagte unser Pfarrer heut so schön: ,,wünsche allen noch schöne weihnachtliche Ostern,,


----------



## Arachne (23. März 2008)

Hier ist das bisschen Schnee mittlerweile schon fast wieder weggetaut.


----------



## Arachne (23. März 2008)

Angekommen tropfte das Wasser vom Dach. Zurück gestartet hingen da tropffreie Eiszapfen   Ist euch eigentlich aufgefallen, dass es da draußen wieder so richtig eklig sch*** kalt geworden ist?!?!  Brrrrrrrrrrr...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (23. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Angekommen tropfte das Wasser vom Dach. Zurück gestartet hingen da tropffreie Eiszapfen   Ist euch eigentlich aufgefallen, dass es da draußen wieder so richtig eklig sch*** kalt geworden ist?!?!  Brrrrrrrrrrr...........



jop


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. März 2008)

So, ich wünsche gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (24. März 2008)

und ich einen guten morgen


----------



## Arachne (24. März 2008)

Ich auch: Morsche! 

Tolle Sonne!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. März 2008)

Moin, Moin


----------



## Arachne (24. März 2008)

Winterlicher Trail


----------



## wissefux (24. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Winterlicher Trail



cool, mit integriertem bunny hop


----------



## Arachne (24. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> cool, mit integriertem bunny hop



endlich hab` ich einen gefunden, der mir das mal beibringt!


----------



## caroka (24. März 2008)

Moin Leutz,

ich will, dass es wärmer wird.  
Ich will trockene Trails. 
Ich will mehr Zeit zum Biken.
Ich will ein neues Bike.
Warum hat mir der Osterhase nichts davon gebracht....... 
........nicht mal Eier.   



........einen schönen verbleibenden Ostersonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (24. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin Leutz,
> 
> ich will, dass es wärmer wird.
> Ich will trockene Trails.
> ...



Sauhund, der...  



caroka schrieb:


> ........einen schönen verbleibenden Ostersonntag.



Öh...


----------



## wondermike (24. März 2008)

Ich hab' mir zu den Feiertagen eine schöne Magen-Darm-Infektion eingefangen.  

Wenigstens ist es das richtige Wetter um auf dem Sofa rumzuliegen.


----------



## caroka (24. März 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich hab' mir zu den Feiertagen eine schöne Magen-Darm-Infektion eingefangen.
> 
> Wenigstens ist es das richtige Wetter um auf dem Sofa rumzuliegen.



Na, da wünsche ich Dir gute Besserung am Oster*montag*.


----------



## Hopi (24. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin Leutz,
> 
> ich will, dass es wärmer wird.
> Ich will trockene Trails.
> ...



nix da   mehr schneeeeeeeee....... ganz viel mehr  und er kömmt


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. März 2008)

hier schneits wieder....
aber so richtig


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. März 2008)

übrigens.....



Moooorgäääääään


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (24. März 2008)

schneit immernoch


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> schneit immernoch


Hier hats gerade aufgehört. Dafür ist jetzt alles schon nass. Daher wird die heutige WP-einheit wohl auf dem Indoor-Bike statt finden müssen und ich hoffe für morgen auf besseres Wetter, damit wenigstens noch eine flache Runde machbar ist. Kein bock mehr auf Schnee...


----------



## wissefux (24. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> ich will, dass es wärmer wird
> Ich will trockene Trails.
> Ich will ein neues Bike.



dito  



Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Kein bock mehr auf Schnee...



dito


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. März 2008)

... ich hab' für morgen früh präventiv jedenfalls erstmal wieder den Spike-Kaufradsatz auf's Argon geschraubt


----------



## Arachne (24. März 2008)

So, zurück aus dem Winterwonderland...













Schee war`s,  aber arg kalt und matschig und spurrillig...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. März 2008)

Staufen?


----------



## Arachne (24. März 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Staufen?



Ne, die Bilder sind auf dem Weg von der Saalburg Richtung Hohemark entstanden. Das unterste kurz vor dem Marmorstein und die anderen beiden irgendwann später. Im Album sind noch zwei, die auf dem Weberpfad entstanden sind.


----------



## Maggo (24. März 2008)

@arachnovic, mach mal ne tourdatenmitteilung damit meines vaters sohn auch mal wieder was eintragen kann.


----------



## Arachne (24. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> @arachnovic, mach mal ne tourdatenmitteilung damit meines vaters sohn auch mal wieder was eintragen kann.



165min waren `ne Punktladung. Für den Rest geh` ich ma` grad den Tacho holen...


----------



## Arachne (24. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> 165min waren `ne Punktladung. Für den Rest geh` ich ma` grad den Tacho holen...



also, es waren 32,9km und 485Hm bei immerhin noch einem Schnitt von 12,5km/h. Dafür, dass wir teils im Matsch stecken blieben, noch ein ganz guter Schnitt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (24. März 2008)

merci bien....und gute nacht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. März 2008)

Vorsicht: Morgen früh könnte es glatt sein, hier bei uns in fbh hat es jetzt schon angezogen!!


----------



## wissefux (24. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vorsicht: Morgen früh könnte es glatt sein, hier bei uns in fbh hat es jetzt schon angezogen!!



merci. werd ich dann mal testen und aktuell bericht erstatten ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. März 2008)

Gn8 Zusammen


----------



## wartool (25. März 2008)

Mörgäääääääääähn....

brrr ganz schoen kalt wieder heute... und glatt siehts auch aus...

passt auf Euch auf


----------



## wissefux (25. März 2008)

moin !

ist zwar teilweise weiss gepudert (rund um kelkheim, weiter unten kaum noch ...), aber glatt war es zumindest auf meiner route nicht  

dennoch kann man stellenweise glätte bei temperaturen < 0 °C nie ausschließen. also vorsicht ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2008)

Moin, Moin


----------



## caroka (25. März 2008)

Moin moin, 

wenn es nicht glatt ist, werde ich wohl auch mal wieder mit dem Rad gen Frankfurt City rollen.


----------



## Arachne (25. März 2008)

Morsche,

mal schauen, ob ich überhaupt noch den Weg zur A***** finde. Hatte ich eigentlich gar nicht vermißt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (25. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morsche,
> 
> mal schauen, ob ich überhaupt noch den Weg zur A***** finde. Hatte ich eigentlich gar nicht vermißt...



Ich fahre nicht zur A****, sondern gehe frühstücken.


----------



## Arachne (25. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich fahre nicht zur A****, sondern gehe frühstücken.



ok, da wäre ich auch motivierter!


----------



## caroka (25. März 2008)

Hab ich Euch eigentlich schon erzählt, dass ich demnächst mit Scheibenbremsen durch die Gegend fahre.


----------



## Breezler (25. März 2008)

Moin Moin,

zurück von Ostern.

Komische Verhältnisse draussen. In Orschel ganz leicht gepudert. in FFM bissl mehr Schnee, in Iseborsch viel Schnell, in Dreieich fast nix


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2008)

Viel Schnee war unterwegs nicht. Glatt ist es bei uns gewesen, heute früh ist der Streuwagen durchgefahren...


----------



## mzaskar (25. März 2008)

Moin Moin aus dem Winter (15cm Neuschnne vor der Garage) 

Samstag => 70 cm (auf dem noch vorhandenen 1m Schnee) feinster Powder am Pizol bei strahlendem Sonnenschein (ich grinse immer noch) 
Sonntag => Futtern bei Muttern
Mobntag => mit dem Lugga (Lugxx) Arosa im Powder geschreddert und lecker Käsefondue inhaliert 

Heute A***** bis Freitag und dann wieder ein WE Arosa (und es scheint die ganze Woche dort) 

Also nichts mit Sonne und Sommer das kann noch was warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Also nichts mit Sonne und Sommer das kann noch was warten



Watt dem innen sin Uhl is dem aneren sin Nachtigall


----------



## mzaskar (25. März 2008)

Was ist denn das für ein Dialekt ???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Dialekt ???



Westfälisches Platt


----------



## mzaskar (25. März 2008)

Ich kenn da ja nur den Grünkohl mit den Mettenden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich kenn da ja nur den Grünkohl mit den Mettenden



Typischer ist Panhas - kann heute aber kaum noch ein Metzger gut machen


----------



## mzaskar (25. März 2008)

die moderne Variante hört sich für mich leckerer an


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> die moderne Variante hört sich für mich leckerer an



Moderne Variante?


----------



## mzaskar (25. März 2008)

Auszug aus Wikipedia: 

[...]Heutiger Panhas besteht aus Hackfleisch, frischer Leber- und Blutwurst, die zusammen mit Zwiebeln und Speck gebraten und anschließend mit Brühe aufgegossen und gewürzt werden. Diese Mischung wird mit Blut und Buchweizenmehl verrührt, eingedickt und dann in fest erkalteter Form zur weiteren Zubereitung angeboten.[...]


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Auszug aus Wikipedia:
> 
> [...]



Achso, 'ne ich meine schon die "klassische" Variante aus der Schlachtung...

... schön dünn geschnitten und langsam in der Pfanne gebraten - Lecker 

Mein Großonkel hat uns früher immer ein Stück Panhas von einem Metzger seines Vertrauens, der das noch konnte, mitgebracht.


----------



## mzaskar (25. März 2008)

Kann mir vorstellen, das dies schon lecker ist .... jetzt hab ich Hunger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kann mir vorstellen, das dies schon lecker ist .... jetzt hab ich Hunger



Ich auch 

... aber zum Glück Mahlzeit - 38


----------



## Arachne (25. März 2008)

iiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhh......... 

Auch wenn es vor, teilweise während und auch nach meiner Fahrt schneite, war es nicht glatter, als auf Matsch üblich... Und da zwischen dem Schneien immer wieder die Sonne schien, war es es viel milder als vermutet. Der sehr stürmische W-Wind hat allerdings dafür gesorgt, dass einem die Sonne nicht zu Kopf steigt...  War das ein Kampf!


----------



## wissefux (25. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Der sehr stürmische W-Wind hat allerdings dafür gesorgt, dass einem die Sonne nicht zu Kopf steigt...  War das ein Kampf!



klingt nach erneut anstrengender heimreise


----------



## Arachne (25. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> klingt nach erneut anstrengender heimreise



Wenn es so bleibt, eher nach dem Gegenteil!


----------



## caroka (25. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> klingt nach erneut anstrengender heimreise



Mir hat es eben auf dem Heimweg die Brille von der Nase geweht. (Coca Cola)
Großer Kranz ging gar nicht. War mal was Anderes.


----------



## wissefux (25. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Großer Kranz ging gar nicht. War mal was Anderes.



 hab z.z. nur den großen zur verfügung


----------



## Maggo (25. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Mir hat es eben auf dem Heimweg die Brille von der Nase geweht. (Coca Cola)
> Großer Kranz ging gar nicht. War mal was Anderes.





wissefux schrieb:


> hab z.z. nur den großen zur verfügung



draufpinkeln??


----------



## Arachne (25. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Mir hat es eben auf dem Heimweg die Brille von der Nase geweht. (Coca Cola)
> Großer Kranz ging gar nicht. War mal was Anderes.



Whow, Frühstück bis zwölf...


----------



## Arachne (25. März 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (25. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Hab ich Euch eigentlich schon erzählt, dass ich demnächst mit Scheibenbremsen durch die Gegend fahre.



  Hauptsache, Du wirst nicht noch schneller!!


----------



## mzaskar (25. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Whow, Frühstück bis zwölf...


 
Genieserin eben


----------



## mzaskar (25. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> draufpinkeln??


 
Auf die Brille oder auf das Ritzel ?????


----------



## Arachne (25. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Genieserin eben



Ob es da wohl Bilder von gibt?!


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. März 2008)

bestanden!!!!


----------



## Arachne (25. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d   bestanden!!!!  :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d



 War der Prüfer besoffen?!?! 






 Praktische Fahrprüfung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (25. März 2008)




----------



## mzaskar (25. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> bestanden!!!!


 
Glückwunsch 

aber nicht gleich so was veranstalten 

*http://www.funny-videoclips.de/lustige-videos/video-881.html*


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> War der Prüfer besoffen?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  ja praktisch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> draufpinkeln??



War's denn eingefroren?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Auf die Brille oder auf das Ritzel ?????



Wenn dann auf's Kettenblatt, aber eben nur, wenn es eingefroren war


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> bestanden!!!!



Glückwunsch Iggi, aber lass' es jetzt langsam angehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


>


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> bestanden!!!!


*Na dann herzlichen Glühstrumpf!*   Viel Spaß mit der neuen Mobilität und hoffentlich gehörst du nicht zu den Leutenb, bei denen das Biken durch das Auto zu kurz kommt.

Bitte nutze diesen Thread ausgiebig zur Akündigung deiner Fahrten, damit wir uns rechtzeitig in Sicherheit bringen können.


----------



## Maggo (25. März 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> *Na dann herzlichen Glühstrumpf!*   Viel Spaß mit der neuen Mobilität und hoffentlich gehörst du nicht zu den Leutenb, bei denen das Biken durch das Auto zu kurz kommt.
> 
> Bitte nutze diesen Thread ausgiebig zur Akündigung deiner Fahrten, damit wir uns rechtzeitig in Sicherheit bringen können.



da spricht mir einer aus der seele. ein großer vorteil ist es sich hoffentlich dann häufiger zu sehn, hofheim, hohemark, kreuznach.........


----------



## Arachne (25. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ja praktisch



Na dann auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch!  Wann wird gefeiert?  Hast Du Deinen 911er schon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wenn dann auf's Kettenblatt, aber eben nur, wenn es eingefroren war



Für alle anderen Anwendungszwecke vllt. mal diese  Lektüre von Carmen Thomas


----------



## caroka (25. März 2008)

Sauber Iggi! 

Mach aber langsam.


----------



## wartool (25. März 2008)

Glückwunsch an den "rider" 

So Ihr Leuts.. ich hätte da gerne mal wieder ein Problem.. evtl hat jemand von Euch ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht...

Als ich am Sonntag im Taunus unterwegs war lag ja teilweise nicht wenig Schnee, Eis, Matsch usw. rum. Während dieser Ausfahrt senkte sich meine Gabel plötzlich immer weiter ab (Talas RLc Modell 2008). Als ich abstieg, um mal zu schauen, was da los ist oh Schreck: das Ganze Bike inkl. Kurbeln, Schaltung, etc.. ein Eisklotz.. UND LEIDER AUCH DIE TAUCHROHRE der Gabel. Nun meine Vermutung: durch den "Eisfilm" auf der Gabel hat sich warscheinlich Dreck, der nunmal im Eis enthalten war am Abstreifring "vorbeigeschafft". Indiz dafür: bei meiner 3-Stündigen Putzorgie gestern habe ich die Gabel mal ordentlich einfedern lassen... und siehe da... aus dem Gabelinneren (durch den Abstreifer) kommt bräunliche Dreckbrühe mit hoch - es wurde zwar nach mehrmaligem "pumpen" immer weniger.. aber dennoch scheint noch was drin zu sein 

Ach so... nach dem Putzen Gabel "aufgepumpt".. Talas System funktioniert wieder einwandfrei... 

Kennt jemand von euch das Problem <- hat sich das evtl wieder gegeben?

Ich ringe noch ein wenig mit mir, das Teil einzuschicken, da es über 100 Okken kostet und (was viel schlimmer ist) 4-6 Wochen dauert 

Momentan neige ich eher dazu mal weiterzufahren und immer fein zu kontrollieren, ob sich übermäßig "Schliffbild" auf den Rohren bildet...

was mein Ihr?


----------



## caroka (25. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab z.z. nur den großen zur verfügung


Viel Spass 



Maggo schrieb:


> draufpinkeln??


Wie da die Autufahrer reagieren würden, wenn ich an der Straße die Hose runterlassen würde. Nee, lieber nich...... 



Arachne schrieb:


> Whow, Frühstück bis zwölf...


Ja, aber ohne Nachtisch



mzaskar schrieb:


> Genieserin eben


Ich sagte ohne Nachtisch 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Auf die Brille oder auf das Ritzel ?????


Wir wissen doch was sich gehört.


----------



## wissefux (25. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Wie da die Autufahrer reagieren würden, wenn ich an der Straße die Hose runterlassen würde. Nee, lieber nich......



dann fahr doch besser durchs feld  , dann hätte ich wenigstes was davon


----------



## caroka (25. März 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> ..............
> 
> was mein Ihr?



Ich weiß nicht wie die Teile im Querschnitt aussehen, weiß nicht wieviel max. eingefedert wurde und wie dick das Eis drauf war, von daher kann ich Dir da gar nicht helfen.


----------



## caroka (25. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> dann fahr doch besser durchs feld  , dann hätte ich wenigstes was davon



Wir haben uns doch bis jetzt nur im Wald getroffen.


----------



## wissefux (25. März 2008)

glückwunsch noch an den neuen stauteilnehmer


----------



## caroka (25. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> glückwunsch noch an den neuen stauteilnehmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (25. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Wir haben uns doch bis jetzt nur im Wald getroffen.



oder via kfz/bike, aber das dann immer nur in kelkheim ...

im feld ist es meist sehr einsam


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> draufpinkeln??





wahltho schrieb:


> War's denn eingefroren?





mzaskar schrieb:


> Auf die Brille oder auf das Ritzel ?????





wahltho schrieb:


> Wenn dann auf's Kettenblatt, aber eben nur, wenn es eingefroren war





caroka schrieb:


> Wie da die Autufahrer reagieren würden, wenn ich an der Straße die Hose runterlassen würde. Nee, lieber nich......





wissefux schrieb:


> dann fahr doch besser durchs feld  , dann hätte ich wenigstes was davon



Zur Erklärung für die Allgemeinheit, Maggos ursprünglicher Kommentar bezog sich auf diesen Post von mir im Wetterlage Feldberg Thread



wahltho schrieb:


> Mal ein ernstgemeinter, wenn auch etwas skuril amutender Tipp aus meiner (zum Glück) längst vergangenen Zeit als Kettenschaltungsfahrer:
> 
> Bei durch Schnee/Eis zugesetzten Ritzelpaketen und/oder eingefrorenen Umwerfern, etc. hilft zumindest kurzfristig ein ganz natürliches Mittel:
> 
> ...


----------



## caroka (25. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Zur Erklärung für die Allgemeinheit, Maggos ursprünglicher Kommentar bezog sich auf diesen Post von mir im Wetterlage Feldberg Thread



War mir klar worauf er anspielt.  Ich mach aber was ich will.


----------



## wissefux (25. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> War mir klar worauf er anspielt.  Ich mach aber was ich will.



so sinn se, die weibchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> War mir klar worauf er anspielt.  *Ich mach aber was ich will.      *



Claro, Karo, weiss ich doch, mach ich doch auch 

Aber Vorsicht bei dem starken Wind: Nie nach Luv pinkeln ...

... alte Segler-Weissheit


----------



## caroka (25. März 2008)

Mal was ernsthaftes: 

Fährt hier jemand am Samstag nach Kreuznach zur DIMB JHV?
Samstag Morgen hin, Tour und nach der Versammlung wieder nach Hause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (25. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> so sinn se, die weibchen



Das lernt man von den Männchen.


----------



## mzaskar (25. März 2008)

Am Samstag musst du die Trails erst vom Schnee befreien


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Am Samstag musst du die Trails erst vom Schnee befreien



Draufpinkeln?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. März 2008)

ei gude!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Mal was ernsthaftes:




Ausnahmsweise, das sollte aber bitte die absolute Ausnahme bleiben


----------



## Arachne (25. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Am Samstag musst du die Trails erst vom Schnee befreien



Samstag haben wir hier wieder zweistellig positive Temperaturen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude!



Gude Gresi


----------



## mzaskar (25. März 2008)

Hier nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Samstag haben wir hier wieder zweistellig positive Temperaturen!



Aber leider mit Regen


----------



## Arachne (25. März 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Samstag haben wir hier wieder zweistellig positive Temperaturen!



na hoffentlich.

Vielleicht bin ich bis dahin auch meine Erkältung wieder los.


----------



## Arachne (25. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Aber leider mit Regen



 sparst Du Dir das viele Pinkeln!


----------



## Arachne (25. März 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> na hoffentlich.
> 
> Vielleicht bin ich bis dahin auch meine Erkältung wieder los.



Von meiner merke ich mittlerweile endlich kaum noch was.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> sparst Du Dir das viele Pinkeln!



Stimmt, ist ja 'nen warmer Regen


----------



## wissefux (25. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Aber leider mit Regen



so, das reicht jetzt. das war jetzt ernst genug für meinen geschmack


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> so, das reicht jetzt. das war jetzt ernst genug für meinen geschmack



 Wieso? - so ein warmer Regen ist doch schön


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2008)

Auch lustig:

http://www.n-tv.de/938298.html?250320081043

Herr Metzger hat sich bei den Grünen schwarz geärgert


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Mal was ernsthaftes:
> 
> Fährt hier jemand am Samstag nach Kreuznach zur DIMB JHV?
> Samstag Morgen hin, Tour und nach der Versammlung wieder nach Hause.


Wer wohl?  Mitfahren?


----------



## wissefux (25. März 2008)

hab mich durch den wind gekämpft und es gerade noch vor dem nächsten schneefall nach hause geschafft  

gerd, ich wünsche dir einen angenehmen heimflug und ne gute landung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (25. März 2008)

So, dann begebe ich mich mal auf meinen Heimflug!


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. März 2008)

was denn, so früh schon 

hier liegt n mords schnee rum


----------



## Maggo (25. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> was denn, so früh schon
> 
> hier liegt n mords schnee rum



haben die nicht soga bei euch ne landstraße gesperrt weil nichts mehr ging? so wild isses hier zum glück nicht. ich glaub ich mach schau mir gleich mal ein paar sommerbikebilder an


----------



## caroka (25. März 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Wer wohl?  Mitfahren?



Ich dachte Du würdest erst Sonntag nach Hause fahren. 
Gerne


----------



## caroka (25. März 2008)

Ich war gerade am Fuchstanz rodeln.  
War spassig. Wollen wir uns nicht mal zum Rodeln bei Nacht treffen. Das war immer lustig. 
Last uns das mal für nächstes Jahr planen.


----------



## Maggo (25. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich war gerade am Fuchstanz rodeln.
> War spassig. Wollen wir uns nicht mal zum Rodeln bei Nacht treffen. Das war immer lustig.
> Last uns das mal für nächstes Jahr planen.



anmeld!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (25. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> haben die nicht soga bei euch ne landstraße gesperrt weil nichts mehr ging? so wild isses hier zum glück nicht. ich glaub ich mach schau mir gleich mal ein paar sommerbikebilder an



jop gestern....
ham se die Platte gesperrt...


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. März 2008)

mhm....


----------



## Zilli (25. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Herzlichen Glückwunsch iggi; und übe doch bitte bis Ende März reichlich Autofahren  und laß das Bike liegen, dann schaff ich's vielleicht noch.

Da es Sa. morgen in den richtigen  Schnee geht, kann ich zur DIMB-MV leider nicht mitfahren. 

Zur Zeit komme ich 1 x die Woche zum Biken, dazu das tolle Wetter, gaaans Glasse . 

Bis demnächst mal wieder.


----------



## Arachne (25. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> was denn, so früh schon
> 
> hier liegt n mords schnee rum



ja, stark, gell?!  

Von der Sperrung zur Platte hab` ich auch gehört. `Nen Kollege meinte, da wären 100 Autos liegen geblieben...


----------



## Arachne (25. März 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch iggi; und übe doch bitte bis Ende März reichlich Autofahren  und laß das Bike liegen, dann schaff ich's vielleicht noch.
> 
> ...



Guude Zilli,

wenn wir uns bis dahin nicht mehr hören/lesen: Schönen Urlaub!


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ja, stark, gell?!
> 
> Von der Sperrung zur Platte hab` ich auch gehört. `Nen Kollege meinte, da wären 100 Autos liegen geblieben...



mein onkel ist von da aus 5km durchn schnee nach hause gelaufen


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. März 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch iggi; und übe doch bitte bis Ende März reichlich Autofahren  und laß das Bike liegen, dann schaff ich's vielleicht noch.
> 
> ...



duuu MICH einholen....

NIEMALS


----------



## wartool (25. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich war gerade am Fuchstanz rodeln.
> War spassig. Wollen wir uns nicht mal zum Rodeln bei Nacht treffen. Das war immer lustig.
> Last uns das mal für nächstes Jahr planen.



oder mal dieser Tage Abends?? morgen evtl??


----------



## Zilli (25. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guude Zilli,
> 
> wenn wir uns bis dahin nicht mehr hören/lesen: Schönen Urlaub!


Danke schon mal. 



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> duuu MICH einholen....
> 
> NIEMALS



Ähhhmmm...... .... .... t'schuldigung ... ich hatte da noch was nachzutragen .....  . . .... .. ich glaub...... s'is schon passiert


----------



## caroka (25. März 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> oder mal dieser Tage Abends?? morgen evtl??



Könnte man ins Auge fassen. Es müsste aber eine größere Gruppe werden. Das macht mehr Spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (25. März 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Danke schon mal.
> 
> 
> 
> Ähhhmmm...... .... .... t'schuldigung ... ich hatte da noch was nachzutragen .....  . . .... .. ich glaub...... s'is schon passiert



  boa aller!!

  

warts ab


----------



## Gralmaster88 (25. März 2008)

Is das ein Wetter.

Arschkalt und dann noch der Schnee dabei. hab mir grad bei na kleinen Tour schön die Finger abgefrohren. Und wenn der Wind einem dann noch den Schnee frontal ins Gesicht haut wirds richtig eklig!
Naja egal, hauptsache ich bin heut noch gefahren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2008)

N'abend Leute


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2008)

Ich war heute abend unter anderem noch am Staufen unterwegs und hab' auch mal den Einstieg in den Kaisertempel-Spitzkehren-Trail gecheckt. Von oben sieht das zunächst mal gar nicht so schlimm und der Trail weitestgehend unversehrt aus. Es wurde augenscheinlich lediglich eine flexible Wasserleitung in einer schmalen Rinne verlegt. Ich wollte die Sache eigentlich auch noch von unten in Augenschein nehmen, aber der immer stärker werdende Schneefall und die Tatsache, dass es schon fast dunkel war, haben mir diesbezüglich sichtmässig einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht...

... der erste Eindruck lässt aber noch hoffen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2008)

So GN8 - ich bin platt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2008)

Ach so, noch ein Hinweis:

Morgen früh ist wieder Vorsicht geboten, es war gerade schon wieder ars§§glatt draussen !!!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich war heute abend unter anderem noch am Staufen unterwegs und hab' auch mal den Einstieg in den Kaisertempel-Spitzkehren-Trail gecheckt. Von oben sieht das zunächst mal gar nicht so schlimm und der Trail weitestgehend unversehrt aus. Es wurde augenscheinlich lediglich eine flexible Wasserleitung in einer schmalen Rinne verlegt...
> 
> ... der erste Eindruck lässt aber noch hoffen


Das klingt doch schon mal besser. Da hat unsere "sichere Quelle" anscheinend etwas fatalisiert.   Muß mir das auch unbedingt mal in natura ansehen.


----------



## wissefux (26. März 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Das klingt doch schon mal besser. Da hat unsere "sichere Quelle" anscheinend etwas fatalisiert.   Muß mir das auch unbedingt mal in natura ansehen.



moin !

wehe, wenn ich die "sichere" quelle noch mal vor die stollen bekomme   

heute ist draussen mehr vorsicht geboten. vor allem auf nebenstraßen, radwegen und in parkanlagen.
die hauptstrassen waren eigentlich ganz gut befahrbar und kaum glatt. allerdings schneit es schon wieder ne ganze weile ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. März 2008)

Hilft es vielleicht, wenn man dem Schnee erzählt, daß am Wochenende Zeitumstellung ist? Dann merkt er vielleicht, daß er viel zu spät dran ist.  
Anderseits: Was kümmert es den Mond, wenn der Hund ihn anbellt.  

Nächste Woche soll zumindest endlich Schluß sein mit dem Kram. Ich will Frühjahr!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (26. März 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich will Frühjahr!!!



und schon wieder d`accord!


----------



## caroka (26. März 2008)

Moin moin,

mir geht das Wetter auch auf den Keks, obwohl es gestern beim Rodeln ganz toll war.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

Moin 



Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Das klingt doch schon mal besser. Da hat unsere "sichere Quelle" anscheinend etwas fatalisiert.   Muß mir das auch unbedingt mal in natura ansehen.



... das war wie gesagt nur ein ein erster Eindruck von oben in den Trail reingeschaut. Wie die Lage weiter unten, insb. bei den Spitzkehren  ist, habe ich leider nicht mehr geprüfr.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> mir geht das Wetter auch auf den Keks, obwohl es gestern beim Rodeln ganz toll war.



Der erste Schnee-Bike-Ride zur A***** in diesem Jahr steht heute an


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2008)

Moin Moin,

mein Velo bleibt in der Garage da mir hier doch zu viel Schnee liegt und auch noch Schnee nachkommt. Und ausserdem ist das ganze hier zur Zeit a**** nass und mein FS Cube ist defekt (Lager) und mein HT Cube ist auch leider defekt (Antrieb). Esteres sollte ich heute wieder haben und zweiteres wird dann irgendwann der Tage in Ordnung gebracht .....
Muss schon sagen, das der erste WP doch ans Material ging und zwar bei den Rädern (s.o.) und bei mir etwas an den Speckgürtel  
Am Wochenende geht es nochmals zum Skifahren in die Berge und evtl. das nächste WE auch noch. Dann kann der Frühling kommen 
Liebe Grüsse und einen angenehmen A******tag und viel Spass beim Rodeln


----------



## Arachne (26. März 2008)

Morsche,

dieser WP ging bei mir weniger ans Material, als der letzte. Obwohl ich diesen WP mehr gefahren bin. Ich bin zwar wahrscheinlich weniger Höhenmeter, als letztes Jahr gefahren. Aber schmuddelig ist es ja auch auf meinem Weg zur A*****. Dass das Rad vorgestern nach der Fahrt abgespritzt wurde, hat man gestern Mittag schon nicht mehr gesehen...

Hier ist mittlerweile sogar die Straße weiß. Bin gespannt, wie es im Feld aussieht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (26. März 2008)

Morgen zusammen,
bei dem Wetter wird heute besser das Board nochmal ausgepackt. 

Viel schlimmer als letzte Nacht kann es ja bald nicht mehr werden. Glücklicherweise habe ich noch vor Köln mitbekommen, dass die A3 ab ca. 20 Uhr Vollsperrung wegen Glatteis hatte, so dass ich den Umweg über die A61, die komplett trocken war, bis Bingen gefahren bin. Auch war ich froh, nicht bei Koblenz zur A3 rüber gefahren zu sein, denn gerade als ich am Kreuz vorbei war, kam eine Falschfahrermeldung. War gut was los gestern abend/nacht.

Ich wünsche daher fast allen (denjenigen, die es drauf anlegen, natürlich nicht ) einen rutschfreien Tag.


----------



## wissefux (26. März 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer als letzte Nacht kann es ja bald nicht mehr werden. Glücklicherweise habe ich noch vor Köln mitbekommen, dass die A3 ab ca. 20 Uhr Vollsperrung wegen Glatteis hatte, so dass ich den Umweg über die A61, die komplett trocken war, bis Bingen gefahren bin. Auch war ich froh, nicht bei Koblenz zur A3 rüber gefahren zu sein, denn gerade als ich am Kreuz vorbei war, kam eine Falschfahrermeldung. War gut was los gestern abend/nacht.



du rumtreiberin, du


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen,
> bei dem Wetter wird heute besser das Board nochmal ausgepackt.
> 
> Viel schlimmer als letzte Nacht kann es ja bald nicht mehr werden. Glücklicherweise habe ich noch vor Köln mitbekommen, dass die A3 ab ca. 20 Uhr Vollsperrung wegen Glatteis hatte, so dass ich den Umweg über die A61, die komplett trocken war, bis Bingen gefahren bin. Auch war ich froh, nicht bei Koblenz zur A3 rüber gefahren zu sein, denn gerade als ich am Kreuz vorbei war, kam eine Falschfahrermeldung. War gut was los gestern abend/nacht.
> ...


 
Schön das du gesund und munter angekommen bist


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. März 2008)

guten mooorgääään



und es fuselts immernoch


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> und schon wieder d`accord!


Ist ja langsam unheimlich...  Sind wir versteckt verwandt???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

... so gut in FRA angekommen 

Unterwegs wurd' der Schnee dann (erwartungsgemäß) weniger, auf den Feldwegen gab es ein paar vereiste Stellen..


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

Apropos "Draufpinkeln"


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Apropos "Draufpinkeln"


 
Wohl bekommst .... Denke da würde aber auch ein etwas gesunderer Lebenswandel helfen, so mit weniger Make Up, mehr Bewegung und weniger Drogen aller art


----------



## Arachne (26. März 2008)

Zuerst dachte, oh toll Schnee, da ist es nicht so matschig. Jetzt kann ich sagen, der Schnee hat lediglich die Schlammlöcher versteckt.  Aber da, wo Schnee lag, ist es jedenfalls weniger rutschig als auf nasser Erde/nassem Gras.  Auf dem Schnee ließ sich echt prima fahren. Vereist war nichts mehr.

Der Wind hat deutlich nachgelassen.


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2008)

@ Arachne 

Für Dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (26. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Arachne
> 
> Für Dich



Du meinst, da müssen wir mal hin?!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ... Denke da würde aber auch ein etwas gesunderer Lebenswandel helfen, so mit weniger Make Up, mehr Bewegung und weniger Drogen aller art



 Yepp - Leider wie so oft in dieser Branche: Begnadete Stimme, aber nicht mit dem Leben klarkommen


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du meinst, da müssen wir mal hin?!


 
Ist nördlich von Zürich, kann man auch mit dem Rad hinfahren  

diese Lägern Hochwacht runde haben wir (mzaskar & Ratte) glaub ich zum Fondueessen gemacht, zumindest teile davon


----------



## Arachne (26. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ist nördlich von Zürich, kann man auch mit dem Rad hinfahren
> 
> diese Lägern Hochwacht runde haben wir (mzaskar & Ratte) glaub ich zum Fondueessen gemacht, zumindest teile davon



ich kenn bisher nur einige Ortsamen, durch meine Fahrten an der Limmat lang.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Könnte man ins Auge fassen. Es müsste aber eine größere Gruppe werden. Das macht mehr Spass.



Wenn ihr noch Rodeln gehen wollt' dann müsst' Ihr das aber bald ins Auge fassen, weil der Schneefall heute, spätestens aber morgen in Regen übergehen soll...


----------



## Arachne (26. März 2008)

Ich hatte heute Morgen den Eindruck, dass in Wiesbaden der Niederschlag bereits flüssig ist.


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2008)

flüssiger Niederschlag  

Pfui Spinne


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wenn ihr noch Rodeln gehen wollt' dann müsst' Ihr das aber bald ins Auge fassen, weil der Schneefall heute, spätestens aber morgen in Regen übergehen soll...


 
Rodel gut alles gut 

Evtl. gibt es doch noch die Skihalle in Neuss zum Rodeln


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Evtl. gibt es doch noch die Skihalle in Neuss zum Rodeln



Ich bin da ganz in der Nähe aufgewachsen und auf genau die Mülldeponie, wo die Halle jetzt steht, hab' ich bei diversen Entrümpelungsaktionen den Schrott hingekahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2008)

By the way, mein schönes AMS ist wieder fahrbereit   und sauber   

Leider weiss ich noch nicht was es mich kosten wird  

Dann kann ich mich jetzt ja dem HT widmen und den Antrieb reparieren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> flüssiger Niederschlag
> 
> Pfui Spinne



 Igitt, Igitt


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. März 2008)

k-frage ?


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2008)

ist ja noch was bis hin


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. März 2008)

ach was


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> k-frage ?




Hab' ich auch schon dran gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (26. März 2008)

das täuscht


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hab' ich auch schon dran gedacht



3 verrückte; ein Ziel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> flüssiger Niederschlag
> 
> Pfui Spinne





wahltho schrieb:


> Igitt, Igitt



Apropos, kanntet Ihr diese interessante und bahnbrechende Konstruktion aus dem A****alltag schon?


[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/65225]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

Fangt schon mal an, ich mach' mit, hab' aber gleich noch Meetings


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

ca. 100 Posts durch 3, alle 30 Sekunden einer macht ca. 17 Minuten oder?


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. März 2008)

ok


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

Was ist denn jetzt?


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. März 2008)

ich futter hier grad nen zartbitter schokohasen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

Posten, posten, Posten!!!


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. März 2008)

mhhm... leeeeecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

Shi$$ muss schon los zum Meeting


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Posten, posten, Posten!!!



*post* *post*


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Shi$$ muss schon los zum Meeting



 

müsse mer des hier wohl verschieben

oder ich machs allein


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2008)

ne zarte Osterhäsin wär mir lieber


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. März 2008)

stimmt...
die kann man dann auch vernaschen


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2008)

und auch in die Ohren beissen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

Na viel weiter seid Ihr ja noch nicht gekommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

... ich seh' schon ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

.. ohne mich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

... läuft hier ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

... mal ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

... gar ...


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2008)

Wir hatten nur auf dich gewartet um dir eine Chance zu geben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

... nichts


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wir hatten nur auf dich gewartet um dir eine Chance zu geben



Na los dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2008)

Höre gerade neue Udo L. Platte 
den gibt es wirklich noch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Höre gerade neue Udo L. Platte
> den gibt es wirklich noch



 echt?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

Wohnt der eigentlich immer noch im Hotel Atlantic in HH?


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2008)

Ja tut er 

die Platte zum reinhören gibt es auf Bild.de und auch Video


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

Muss mir mal unbedingt 'nen paar alte Sachen von ihm besorgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

"Immer lustig und vergnügt, bis der Ar$$$ im Sarge liegt..."


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

Leute, was ist denn jetzt?


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2008)

Chubby Checker mit Helge Schneider


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2008)

Udo L.

ist echt nicht schlecht, denke mal ich muss heute noch auf ITunes


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Udo L.
> 
> ist echt nicht schlecht, denke mal ich muss heute noch auf ITunes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (26. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wenn ihr noch Rodeln gehen wollt' dann müsst' Ihr das aber bald ins Auge fassen, weil der Schneefall heute, spätestens aber morgen in Regen übergehen soll...


Ich denke nicht, dass das heute was wird. 



wahltho schrieb:


> Apropos, kanntet Ihr diese interessante und bahnbrechende Konstruktion aus dem A****alltag schon?
> 
> 
> [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/65225]
> ...


   
Als Chef hätte ich Dich  nicht haben dürfen.  



mzaskar schrieb:


> und auch in die Ohren beissen


 Nein.....nur nicht...... ahhhhhhh.......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Als Chef hätte ich Dich  nicht haben dürfen.




Bei Etagenbetten hiess' es doch früher immer: "Ich schlaf' oben!"

Jetzt ist wohl eher "Ich sitz' oben angesagt"


----------



## caroka (26. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bei Etagenbetten hiess' es doch früher immer: "Ich schlaf' oben!"
> 
> Jetzt ist wohl eher "Ich sitz' oben angesagt"



Dann weiß ich ja schon mal wo ich hin will.


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2008)

Ich geh* nie* wieder mit meinem Rad in den Dreck. ES ist gerade wieder *so* sauber und alles funktioniert *so* gut und es blitzt und es blinkt und ueberhaupt habe ich gerade 420 CHF dafür gezahlt das es wieder so huebsch ist   


Aber laufen tut es wieder wie der Wind so geschwind ...

Wer reitet da durch Nacht und Wind? Es ist der Stefan auf seinem Cube geschwind 


  Ich bin wieder mobil


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> ......
> 
> Nein.....nur nicht...... ahhhhhhh.......



Och komm nur so ein bisschen knabbern


----------



## wissefux (26. März 2008)

ahh ...


----------



## wissefux (26. März 2008)

... k-frage !


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. März 2008)

wer löst sie, die vorletzte k-frage dieses freds ???


----------



## Zilli (26. März 2008)

Tach auch,


mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Arachne
> Für Dich


Was tolle Beschreibungen/Karten *Reschbeggd*

Das mit dem Doppelhäuschen kenne ich mit "Frankfurt + Offenbach" .... ... im Rahmen der B519 könnte man es auch mit "Kriftel (Top) + Hofheim (Down)" beschriften (... aber lassen wir die Politik hier draussen)

Von meinem Speci hab ich seit letzten Donnerstag nix mehr gehört  ... .... ob's mich noch erkennen wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (26. März 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Tach auch,
> Was tolle Beschreibungen/Karten *Reschbeggd*
> 
> Das mit dem Doppelhäuschen kenne ich mit "Frankfurt + Offenbach" .... ... im Rahmen der B519 könnte man es auch mit "Kriftel (Top) + Hofheim (Down)" beschriften (... aber lassen wir die Politik hier draussen)
> ...



sag mal hast du eig bis zum 30. märz noch bissi vor zu fahrn ??


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

N'abend


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend



nabend der herr


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. März 2008)

Timbaland- way i are


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

Sorry, muss noch alles mögliche nebenher machen, bin daher etwas unstet hier...


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. März 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)




----------



## --bikerider-- (26. März 2008)

57


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

55


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> 55



na denn wohl jetzt 54


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2008)

Da geht ja gar nichts -.....


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2008)

Aber Fussballl in HD Qualität ist goil 
Freue mich schon auf die EM in HD Qualität


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. März 2008)

wie viel stehts?


----------



## wissefux (26. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber Fussballl in HD Qualität ist goil
> Freue mich schon auf die EM in HD Qualität



hauptsache, wir gewinnen  

k-frage heute noch, oder waffenstillstand bis morgen


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2008)

Aber wo ist denn eigentlich, ich zitiere eine nicht näher genannte Quelle, es Spinnche  

lange nichts mehr gelesen. Ist es die Nachbarin? Ein platter Reifen? Der Gegenwind ????


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2008)

1:0 für den grossen Kanton durch Klose, nach feiner Vorarbeit durch Gomez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

Nix Waffenstillstand...


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2008)

Aber nicht eben ueberzeugend, eher wenig Aufwand maximaler Ertrag ...
Schweinsteiger ist ne Katastrophe und hat sich fast noch mit Lichtensteiner geprügelt ....


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2008)

Neee, recht aggressiv so eher aller Schalke gegen Dortmund oder 1860 gegen FCB


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nix Waffenstillstand...


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2008)

Ahhh der Waffenstillstand bezog sich auf die K-Frage


Also erst hier schonam frühen Morgen die K-Frage ausrufen und dann passiert nichts den ganzen Tag also wirklich ....


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. März 2008)

ich sag mal 2:1 für Germanien


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2008)

und nur Daumen posten zählt nicht 

Es sollten schon ganze, zusammenhängende Sätze mit inhaltlichen Glanzleistungen sein


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2008)

ok, kriegen wir das noch hin in den nächsten 8 Minuten? Sonst bin ich raus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

Na dann los..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

38


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und nur Daumen posten zählt nicht
> 
> Es sollten schon ganze, zusammenhängende Sätze mit inhaltlichen Glanzleistungen sein



welch Perversion verbaler Kommunikation


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

Was ist denn jetzt?


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. März 2008)

nüx


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

Wieso?


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. März 2008)

wer schenkt mir ein auto ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

Sowas soll nicht gelten?


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wieso?



warum?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wer schenkt mir ein auto ?



Dein Vater?


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2008)

Hab ich schon erzählt, dass ich wieder mobil bin


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> *Sowas soll nicht gelten?*



doch --> Satz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


>



Zählt anscheinend doch, Post-Counter zählt hoch


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dein Vater?



der schenkt mir en arschtritt bei der frage....
und gratis gibts noch folgende Worte dazu:,, geh mal was schaffen,,


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2008)

Hab mein geliebtes Velo wieder .... 

Mein LBD meinte er hätte mein Rad mit einem "Rostschutz" eingesprüht ... da musste ich doch mal aufklären, dass dies die Farbe ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hab ich schon erzählt, dass ich wieder mobil bin



Hast Du


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hab ich schon erzählt, dass ich wieder mobil bin



mhm
jop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2008)

aber diese Woche mach ich nochmal eine WPP (WinterPokalPause)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mein LBD meinte er hätte mein Rad mit einem "Rostschutz" eingesprüht ... da musste ich doch mal aufklären, dass dies die Farbe ist



So ein Banause


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2008)

egal, der Counter zählt 

noch 8 Sekunden warten


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> aber diese Woche mach ich nochmal eine WPP (WinterPokalPause)



  skandal


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

Stimmt, weiter


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2008)

können wir mal gleich 45 Minuten Pause einlegen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> skandal



Im Sperrbezirk?


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Im Sperrbezirk?



wat


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> skandal





wahltho schrieb:


> Im Sperrbezirk?



Skandal um Rose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2008)

können wir mal gleich 45 Minuten Pause einlegen?

Ich meine Ihr könntet euch um eure Frauen und Kinder kümmern, das Geschirr wegräumen, nochmals die Fragen der Führerausweisprüfung durchgehen ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

Quatsch, keine faulen Ausreden


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Skandal um Rose



wat  waaaat


----------



## wissefux (26. März 2008)

ok, ich geh mal zum schnellen rechner !


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Quatsch, keine faulen Ausreden



rischdisch


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2008)

...... mist bin gerissen, erm meinte hin und her gerissen. K-Frage oder CH gegen D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> skandal





wahltho schrieb:


> Im Sperrbezirk?





wahltho schrieb:


> Skandal um Rosi



Skandal, Skandal um Rosi


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2008)

Da fiel mir doch gerade ein, ITunes und Udo


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...... mist bin gerissen, erm meinte hin und her gerissen. K-Frage oder CH gegen D



Schei§§ Fussball


----------



## wissefux (26. März 2008)

ab dafür ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. März 2008)

lalala


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

los...


----------



## wissefux (26. März 2008)

k-frage ?


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2008)

ok Endspurt Jungs

15 Sec

noch 3


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. März 2008)

ojeeeee 
ich? du? er, sie oder es?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

jetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2008)

Treffer 

versenkt


----------



## wissefux (26. März 2008)

na gut, solange die schweizer nicht im fußball gewinnen ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. März 2008)

er 
glückwunsch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

Glückwunsch Stefan


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2008)

DankeDanke, muss ans TV da geht es gerade rund  im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes


----------



## wissefux (26. März 2008)

gn8. jetzt kann ich wenigstens ruhiger schlafen


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2008)

ich bin Gewinner   

ok zahl den KK beim nächsten Treffen auf dem Fuxi


----------



## wissefux (26. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ... *auf dem Fuxi*



pfui


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich bin Gewinner
> 
> ok zahl den KK beim nächsten Treffen auf dem Fuxi



das wird notiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (26. März 2008)

gude maggo


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> pfui


----------



## wissefux (26. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> gude maggo



gude wm


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ok zahl den KK beim nächsten Treffen auf dem Fuxi



Ein Mann, ein Wort


----------



## wissefux (26. März 2008)

2:0


----------



## Maggo (26. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> gude maggo



gude fuggs.............alles nebensache!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (26. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> gude fuggs.............alles nebensache!



gude arachne  

wo ist eigentlich mzaskar   das spiel ist doch gelaufen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

Fux, der neue Meister der Selbstzitate


----------



## wissefux (26. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Fux, der neue Meister der Selbstzitate



und das vom gott der selbstzitate


----------



## wissefux (26. März 2008)

3:0, stefan es ist vorbei ...


----------



## wissefux (26. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> 3:0, stefan es ist vorbei ...



ergo gn8 endgültig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

Gn8 Fux


----------



## Arachne (26. März 2008)

da is mer ma korz bei de Mädels un was macht ihr?!?! Nix wie spamme, was die Dasdadur hergibt...   

Bin mal gespannt, was mir morgen wieder alles weh tut. 

@mzaskar: Gratulation für`s quasi neue Rad und das Lösen der k-Frage!


----------



## Arachne (26. März 2008)

Auf der A***** hab` ich grad ein wenig Streß: meine Sicherungsdatenbank ist für einen Server inkonsistent. Natürlich für den, bei dem sie am intensivsten genutzt wird! Normalerweise ist sowas reparabel. Bisher spricht sie aber auf keinerlei Reparaturversuche an...


----------



## Arachne (26. März 2008)

@Hirsch: ab morgen ist französischer Markt in Hofheim! Für mindestens die nächsten drei Tage, jeweils bis 19 Uhr.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Hirsch: ab morgen ist französischer Markt in Hofheim! Für mindestens die nächsten drei Tage, jeweils bis 19 Uhr.



Dann gehen wir mal hin.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

Ich hab' heute abend den Kaisertempel-Spitzkehren-Trail auch nochmal von unten inspiziert (zum Abfahren war es mir zu schmodderig). Er macht auch von unten keinesfalls einen zerstörten Eindruck und die Verlegung der Wasserleitung ist bereits abgeschlossen. Ich habe mit einem Mann gesprochen, der sie gerade runtergegangen war und den ich unten getroffen habe. Er hat mir meinen Eindruck bestätigt und meinte auch, dass sie nachwievor befahrbar seien...


----------



## caroka (26. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> der schenkt mir en arschtritt bei der frage....
> und gratis gibts noch folgende Worte dazu:,, geh mal was schaffen,,



Ahhhh.....die gute alte Schule.  Er hat Recht. 

Die k-Frage mal wieder ohne mich geklärt.  Das ist mein Fred.


----------



## Arachne (26. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' heute abend den Kaisertempel-Spitzkehren-Trail auch nochmal von unten inspiziert (zum Abfahren war es mir zu schmodderig). Er macht auch von unten keinesfalls einen zerstörten Eindruck und die Verlegung der Wasserleitung ist bereits abgeschlossen. Ich habe mit einem Mann gesprochen, der sie gerade runtergegangen war und den ich unten getroffen habe. Er hat mir meinen Eindruck bestätigt und meinte auch, dass sie nachwievor befahrbar seien...



langsam wächst das süße Pflänzchen Hoffnung!


----------



## Arachne (26. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ahhhh.....die gute alte Schule.  Er hat Recht.
> 
> Die k-Frage mal wieder ohne mich geklärt.  Das ist mein Fred.



was treibst Du Dich auch woanders rum!


----------



## Arachne (26. März 2008)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Dann gehen wir mal hin.........


----------



## caroka (26. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Skandal um Rose


Rosie  Das haben wir früher immer in Handarbeiten gehört. Da hat es sich gleich besser gef..... ähhhhh gestrickt.  



mzaskar schrieb:


> ich bin Gewinner
> 
> ok zahl den KK beim nächsten Treffen auf dem Fuxi


Au ja..... 



wissefux schrieb:


> pfui


Noch besser....  



wissefux schrieb:


> und das vom gott der selbstzitate  ....


 



Arachne schrieb:


> da is mer ma korz bei de Mädels un was macht ihr?!?! Nix wie spamme, was die Dasdadur hergibt...
> 
> Bin mal gespannt, was mir morgen wieder alles weh tut.
> 
> ......


Was hast Du denn gemacht.....



Arachne schrieb:


> was treibst Du Dich auch woanders rum!


Philadelphia  

Wie heißt denn die Oper die er hört? Was hab ich wieder geheult. Ich würde mal liebend gerne in so eine Herz-Schmerz-Oper.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Philadelphia
> 
> Wie heißt denn die Oper die er hört?



Der Titel der Arie ist "La Mamma Morta" und sie stammt aus der Oper "Andrea Chenier", deren Komponist Umberto Giordano war


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2008)

Gn8 @All


----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2008)

Naja die potentiellen Gegner wollen ja auch noch beobachtet werden 
OK KK steht  ... Termin im Sommer ... bestimmt nicht während der EM 

und nun Wünschen ich allen süsse Träume


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2008)

Kurze Frage, hat jemand gestern durch zufall den Film mit, ueber, von Patti Smith auf Arte um 23:00 aufgenommen ?????


----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


>



auch wieder da


----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Hirsch: ab morgen ist französischer Markt in Hofheim! Für mindestens die nächsten drei Tage, jeweils bis 19 Uhr.


Darf ich auch ne Fra......................... ;')


----------



## wissefux (27. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' heute abend den Kaisertempel-Spitzkehren-Trail auch nochmal von unten inspiziert (zum Abfahren war es mir zu schmodderig). Er macht auch von unten keinesfalls einen zerstörten Eindruck und die Verlegung der Wasserleitung ist bereits abgeschlossen. Ich habe mit einem Mann gesprochen, der sie gerade runtergegangen war und den ich unten getroffen habe. Er hat mir meinen Eindruck bestätigt und meinte auch, dass sie nachwievor befahrbar seien...



klingt gut  

und dem taunusritter geben wir mal für seine infos eins auf die kokosnuss  

[email protected]


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. März 2008)

Moin, moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> klingt gut
> 
> und dem taunusritter geben wir mal für seine infos eins auf die kokosnuss
> 
> [email protected]



Vllt. noch abwarten, bis wir das Ding nach der Operation einmal selbst unter die Stollen genommen haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2008)

Moin Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Rosie



[Klug********rmodus]Auch nicht ganz richtig, Die mit dem Skandal war die Ros*i*, ohne "i*e*" [/Klug********rmodus]

Ros*e* war natürlich ein Typo von mir mitten in der K-Fragen-Schlacht


----------



## wissefux (27. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vllt. noch abwarten, bis wir das Ding nach der Operation einmal selbst unter die Stollen genommen haben



vielleicht gleich am sonntag früh mit dem taunusritter. kater und ich nehmen ihn dann im downhill in die zange und dann schaun mer mal, wie er unten wieder rauskommt


----------



## Arachne (27. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> vielleicht gleich am sonntag früh mit dem taunusritter. kater und ich nehmen ihn dann im downhill in die zange und dann schaun mer mal, wie er unten wieder rauskommt



Morsche,

Sonndach früh is der Kater in Kh.


----------



## Arachne (27. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Darf ich auch ne Fra......................... ;')



Schon klar...


----------



## Arachne (27. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, hat jemand gestern durch zufall den Film mit, ueber, von Patti Smith auf Arte um 23:00 aufgenommen ?????


Leider nein. 



mzaskar schrieb:


> auch wieder da


Ich war nie wirklich weg!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sonndach früh is der Kater in Kh.


Eher in Bingen. Sonntag ist doch Binger Wald. Sonntag ist aber noch nicht sicher.

@fux: Mach ihn alle! Aber so richtig !!! Uns so einen schrecken zu versetzen...


----------



## Arachne (27. März 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Eher in Bingen. Sonntag ist doch Binger Wald. Sonntag ist aber noch nicht sicher.
> ...



ups, stimmt.


----------



## wissefux (27. März 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Eher in Bingen. Sonntag ist doch Binger Wald. Sonntag ist aber noch nicht sicher.
> 
> @fux: Mach ihn alle! Aber so richtig !!! Uns so einen schrecken zu versetzen...



alles muß man wieder alleine regeln


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Hirsch: ab morgen ist französischer Markt in Hofheim! Für mindestens die nächsten drei Tage, jeweils bis 19 Uhr.



was gibts da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (27. März 2008)

übrigens.....



mooooorgäääääään


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> klingt gut
> 
> und dem taunusritter geben wir mal für seine infos eins auf die kokosnuss
> 
> [email protected]


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. März 2008)

Mahlzeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. März 2008)

... es war heute morgen draussen erheblich wärmer als noch gestern morgen und als ich an der Nidda war, kam auch die Sonne etwas 'raus


----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> was gibts da?


 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Darf ich auch ne Fra......................... ;')


 
Noch Fragen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. März 2008)

Oh, ich nehme mit Freuden zur Kenntnis, dass die hohe Kunst des Selbstzitats hier eine immer grössere Verbreitung findet


----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2008)

Bei dem Lehrmeister


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Oh, ich nehme mit Freuden zur Kenntnis, dass die hohe Kunst des Selbstzitats hier eine immer grössere Verbreitung findet


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. März 2008)

ferien sind schon geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (27. März 2008)

Moin moin,


wahltho schrieb:


> Der Titel der Arie ist "La Mamma Morta" und sie stammt aus der Oper "Andrea Chenier", deren Komponist Umberto Giordano war


 Danke


----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2008)

immer wieder gern gehört


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> immer wieder gern gehört



http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=f7TboWvVERU


----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=f7TboWvVERU


 
Your Access was denied because the requested URL is part of the blocked category .....


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Your Access was denied because the requested URL is part of the blocked category .....



och nöö


----------



## Arachne (27. März 2008)

hihihihi, Admin sein ist geil!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (27. März 2008)

HRRHRR das kenne ich 




Der Zugang zu dieser Seite wurde durch Websense verhindert

Grund The Websense category "Streaming Media" is filtered.  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

URL http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=f7TboWvVERU 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ihr Versuch auf diese Ressource zuzugreifen, wurde in Übereinstimmung mit der sanofi-aventis Internetnutzung Richtlinie geblockt 

Sollte diese Seite versehentlich gesperrt sein, füllen Sie bitte das Formular aus. Nachdem Ihre Angaben überprüft


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. März 2008)

bei mir geht des...


----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2008)

Naja du wirst wohl zu Hause sitzen und nicht unbedingt einen Webfilter gesetzt haben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> bei mir geht des...



Nahezu jedes grössere Unternehmen hat inzwischen entsprechende Internet-Filter installiert, um ihre Mitarbeiter am Zugriff auf einschlägige Internet-Seiten zu hindern...


----------



## wissefux (27. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nahezu jedes grössere Unternehmen hat inzwischen entsprechende Internet-Filter installiert, um ihre Mitarbeiter am Zugriff auf einschlägige Internet-Seiten zu hindern...



solange sie mir hier noch nicht mtb-news filtern, ist die welt noch in ordnung


----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2008)

Kannst ja dann ein Formular ausfüllen um diese Seite auch weiterhin zu sehen. Die Begründung musst du dir dann aber noch ausdenken


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nahezu jedes grössere Unternehmen hat inzwischen entsprechende Internet-Filter installiert, um ihre Mitarbeiter am Zugriff auf einschlägige Internet-Seiten zu hindern...



*an den kopf greif*
 IHR MÜSST JA ARBEITEN


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> *an den kopf greif*
> IHR MÜSST JA ARBEITEN



Da kommst Du auch noch hin


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da kommst Du auch noch hin



musst du mich dran erinnern    





 
erstmal en gutes A......


----------



## Arachne (27. März 2008)

kannst es auch sein lassen... Ich wette, Du wirst Dich dann schon nach kurzem danach sehnen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (27. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> kannst es auch sein lassen... Ich wette, Du wirst Dich dann schon nach kurzem danach sehnen!



spätestens wenn ichn neues bike will


----------



## Arachne (27. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> spätestens wenn ichn neues bike will



oder mal nicht mehr gefüttert wirst.


----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2008)

JAJA das Leben ist kein Ponyhof 

Aber zum Glück gibt es Menschen die einem helfen wollen seinen Seelenfrieden wieder zu finden


----------



## Arachne (27. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> JAJA das Leben ist kein Ponyhof
> 
> Aber zum Glück gibt es Menschen die einem helfen wollen seinen Seelenfrieden wieder zu finden



   

Für was diese ebayies Zeit haben...


----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2008)

Da hatte jemand eine Verpackung fÃ¼r eine Playstation angeboten, fÃ¼r die jemand 129 â¬ geboten. Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Playstation-3-40...goryZ187QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> JAJA das Leben ist kein Ponyhof
> 
> Aber zum Glück gibt es Menschen die einem helfen wollen seinen Seelenfrieden wieder zu finden


ich mein, is ja schön verpackt   


mzaskar schrieb:


> Da hatte jemand eine Verpackung für eine Playstation angeboten, für die jemand 129  geboten. Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Playstation-3-40...goryZ187QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



das is echt doof


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil



Klar, vor allen Dingen weist der Anbieter wirklich sehr, sehr explizit darauf hin, dass es nur um den Karton geht


----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Klar, vor allen Dingen weist der Anbieter wirklich sehr, sehr explizit darauf hin, dass es nur um den Karton geht


 
Wie das wohl ausgeht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wie das wohl ausgeht



Im Text steht, dass es bereits eine Wiedereinstellung ist, weil zuvor  sich wohl bereits zwei Höchstbietende vertan haben und ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2008)

immerhin: Erfolgreiches Gebot:*EUR 186,00 *

*kopfschüttel*


----------



## Arachne (27. März 2008)

ob ich vielleicht meine Torque-Versandkiste einstellen soll?   

EDIT: ich mache dann Bilder, von dem was rein paßt!


----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2008)

Nice


----------



## Maggo (27. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nice



the collective irgendwie ist deren kram einfach nicht zu toppen. filmisch und irgendwie auch emotional absolutes top niveau. leider erst ab mai verfügbar.


----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2008)

Der neue .... ja sieht irgendwie schön aus, kann man sich auch einfach mal so anschauen .....


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. März 2008)

musste heiut feststellen, dass meine alte dame ihren eigenen kopf hat 
und dass sie richtig behandelt werden möchte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (27. März 2008)

mama??? oder wer?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. März 2008)

N'abend zusammen


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> mama??? oder wer?



  neee
meine avid juicy 
sie ließ sich nur nach anleitung entlüften 
kresi hat seine einfach so frei-schnauze entlüftet, bei ihm ging das, bei mir nicht


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend zusammen



guuudee


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. März 2008)

hab mir grad mal wieder die letzten KH-Bilder angeguckt...

war das schön 
ES SOLL WIEDER WARM WERDEN


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. März 2008)

Keine Sorge, der Frühling ist im Anmarsch


----------



## Arachne (27. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hab mir grad mal wieder die letzten KH-Bilder angeguckt...
> 
> war das schön
> ES SOLL WIEDER WARM WERDEN



Samstag: KH!!!


----------



## Arachne (27. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nice





Maggo schrieb:


> the collective irgendwie ist deren kram einfach nicht zu toppen. filmisch und irgendwie auch emotional absolutes top niveau. leider erst ab mai verfügbar.



jap!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. März 2008)

Gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2008)

... und gleich wieder Moin, Moion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. März 2008)

die sonne lacht und blendet mich schon am frühen morgen   

mooooooooooooiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## caroka (28. März 2008)

Moin moin,

wisst Ihr auch, dass die Sterne heute supergünstig stehen............ 
Was man heute anpackt gelingt.  Na denn mal los.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (28. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> wisst Ihr auch, dass die Sterne heute supergünstig stehen............
> Was man heute anpackt gelingt.  Na denn mal los.


Kann man die Sterne vielleicht noch einen Tag weiter schieben?


----------



## caroka (28. März 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Kann man die Sterne vielleicht noch einen Tag weiter schieben?



Es soll 24 Stunden anhalten. Doch ich denke der Astrostaub wird so positiv aufgeladen sein.......


----------



## caroka (28. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Es soll 24 Stunden anhalten. Doch ich denke der Astrostaub wird so positiv aufgeladen sein.......



Selbstzitat:

Meine Weichenstellung steht heute an. *beckerfaust*


----------



## wissefux (28. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Selbstzitat:
> 
> Meine Weichenstellung steht heute an. *beckerfaust*



 für das selbstzitat

 für den rest ...


----------



## wissefux (28. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Selbstzitat:
> 
> Meine Weichenstellung steht heute an. *beckerfaust*



was auch immer du vor hast, es kann dann ja heute gar nicht schief gehen


----------



## mzaskar (28. März 2008)

Guten Morgen  

strahlender Sonnenschein hat mich heute wachgeküsst  Es kann nur ein guter Tag werden   

Die Tasche ist gepackt, das Snowboard schon in Arosa und nach der Arbeit geht es in den Schnee *trallalitrallalatrallali*

Ich wünsche schon mal allen einen frohen, gut gelaunten Start in den Freitag und somit in das Wochenende.

Die Beckerfaust lass ich drin, heute ist breites Grinsen und gute Laune angesagt


----------



## Arachne (28. März 2008)

Morsche,

ich laß` den Tag erstmal gaaaanz vorsichtig angehn.  Sieht sonnig, aber windig aus. Richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (28. März 2008)

schönes Wetter, schöner Schnee 
    
Komm Archne raus aus den Federn und rein in die frische Luft


----------



## Arachne (28. März 2008)

Werde ich heute viel von bekommen!  Heute beginnt die DIMB-Tour Bingen/Kreuznach.  


EDIT: Endspurt im Winterpokal!


----------



## wissefux (28. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morsche,
> 
> ich laß` den Tag erstmal gaaaanz vorsichtig angehn.  Sieht sonnig, aber windig aus. Richtig?



wind hält sich erfreulicherweise in grenzen ...

die sonne dafür nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Es soll 24 Stunden anhalten. Doch ich denke der Astrostaub wird so positiv aufgeladen sein.......





caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> wisst Ihr auch, dass die Sterne heute supergünstig stehen............
> Was man heute anpackt gelingt.  Na denn mal los.





caroka schrieb:


> Selbstzitat:
> 
> Meine Weichenstellung steht heute an. *beckerfaust*



Na dann mal los


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> wind hält sich erfreulicherweise in grenzen ...
> 
> die sonne dafür nicht



Yepp - wenig Wind, schön sonnig und recht mild


----------



## Arachne (28. März 2008)

hmhmhmhmmmm, nehme ich dann für dieses Wochewnende überhaupt etwas mit Ärmeln mit???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (28. März 2008)

Endspurt WP? Für mich nicht, maximale 4 Punkte alternativ Sportarten uebers WE 

Aber für den Teamsieg reicht es wohl


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. März 2008)

30WPP'S um mein ziel zu erreichen....(300WPP) 


MORGÄÄÄN!


----------



## Taunusritter (28. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> klingt gut
> 
> und dem taunusritter geben wir mal für seine infos eins auf die kokosnuss
> 
> [email protected]



Hi Fux,
fahr den Kaisertempeltrail einfach mal selber runter... Er ist ca. 2 mtr breit und nahezu eben! Deine einstigen Kehren sind zu Autobahnen verkommen!

Nehmt ihn unter die Stollen und versteht  

Gruß


----------



## wissefux (28. März 2008)

Taunusritter schrieb:


> Hi Fux,
> fahr den Kaisertempeltrail einfach mal selber runter... Er ist ca. 2 mtr breit und nahezu eben! Deine einstigen Kehren sind zu Autobahnen verkommen!
> 
> Nehmt ihn unter die Stollen und versteht
> ...



steht auf meiner "tobike"-liste derzeit ganz oben   

seelig die nicht sehen und doch glauben oder wie


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> steht auf meiner "tobike"-liste derzeit ganz oben



Auf meiner auch, wahrscheinlich sogar heute noch


----------



## wissefux (28. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Auf meiner auch, wahrscheinlich sogar heute noch



genauer bitte ...

sieht so aus, als könnte ich in ner stunde hier weg  

dann fahr ich vielleicht mal ne runde ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> genauer bitte ...



Vor 16:00 Uhr komme ich hier wahrscheinlich heute nicht weg...


----------



## wissefux (28. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vor 16:00 Uhr komme ich hier wahrscheinlich heute nicht weg...



schade ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> schade ...



sehr schade sogar


----------



## mzaskar (28. März 2008)

sehr sehr schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sehr sehr schade



 sehr, sehr, sehr schade


----------



## wissefux (28. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> schade ...





wahltho schrieb:


> sehr schade sogar





mzaskar schrieb:


> sehr sehr schade





wahltho schrieb:


> sehr, sehr, sehr schade



is ja gut jetzt ...  

feierabend


----------



## mzaskar (28. März 2008)

Sagg 

Ich aber auch bald  und dann geht es zum Freeriden nach Arosa 

Schaue ich mir das derzeitige Wetter in Zürich an könnte ich ja das Bike mitnehmen 












Aber beim Blick auf das Wetter in Arosa erübrigt sich das


----------



## wissefux (28. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Sagg
> 
> Ich aber auch bald  und dann geht es zum Freeriden nach Arosa



da fragt sich doch, wer hier der größere sagg ist  

daheim bin ich schon mal. kurze hosen gehen grad so, wird bergab sicher etwas frisch.
mach mich dann mal demnächst auf tour :

programmpunkt 1 : kaisertempeldownhill
programmpunkt 2 : hibike


----------



## mzaskar (28. März 2008)

So, ich melde mich ins Wochenende ab 

Wünsche allen eine schöne Zeit und viel Spass bei allem was ihr tut 

Liebe Gruesse aus dem bergigen Süden


----------



## caroka (28. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> So, ich melde mich ins Wochenende ab
> 
> Wünsche allen eine schöne Zeit und viel Spass bei allem was ihr tut
> 
> Liebe Gruesse aus dem bergigen Süden



Dir auch viel Spass!


----------



## wissefux (28. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> programmpunkt 1 : kaisertempeldownhill
> programmpunkt 2 : hibike



notiere : beide punkte erfolgreich abgearbeitet und dabei noch fett selbstzitiert  

ziemlich siffig da draussen und ab höhe eppenhain kommt noch fetter nasser schnee dazu. herrliche bedingungen auf den trails  

etwarnung für den kaisertempeltrail ! er ist noch da !
auch die spitzkehren  

der trail ist halt jetzt etwas breiter und frei von geröll. zum ausgleich dafür ordentlich matsching und mit ein paar schönen tiefen pferdespuren garniert  

ich denke mal, dass man in zukunft bei trockenem boden etwas flotter da runter kommt als früher. der trail ist einfacher geworden, was man dann aber durch mehr speed locker wieder wettmachen kann


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> etwarnung für den kaisertempeltrail ! er ist noch da !
> auch die spitzkehren
> 
> der trail ist halt jetzt etwas breiter und frei von geröll. zum ausgleich dafür ordentlich matsching und mit ein paar schönen tiefen pferdespuren garniert
> ...



Bin da heute auch 'runter und deckt sich mit meinem Eindruck


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. März 2008)

HAAAAAALLLOOOO 

läuft am WE (SOnntag) was.... ich will mal wieder sooo gerne richtig trailig fahren...., vorzugsweise in de Hochtaunus 

also..? Sonntag um halb 11 könnt ich in fh sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> HAAAAAALLLOOOO
> 
> läuft am WE (SOnntag) was.... ich will mal wieder sooo gerne richtig trailig fahren...., vorzugsweise in de Hochtaunus
> 
> also..? Sonntag um halb 11 könnt ich in fh sein



Wir können für Sonntag eine Tour ins Auge fassen, wir aber voraussichtlich eine kleine Truppe werden, weil Einige wohl mit der DIMB in KH sein werden...


----------



## wissefux (28. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich will mal wieder sooo gerne richtig trailig fahren...., vorzugsweise in de Hochtaunus



da würd ich nochmal ne nacht drüber schlafen  

trails sind größtenteils supermatschig. im hochtaunus liegt noch ne menge weißes zeugs rum, das die trails noch ne weile ordentlich feucht halten wird ...

ich war heut trailig unterwegs und bin dann im ordentlich versifften mtb-outfit bei hibike reingeschneit


----------



## Maggo (28. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> notiere : beide punkte erfolgreich abgearbeitet und dabei noch fett selbstzitiert
> 
> ziemlich siffig da draussen und ab höhe eppenhain kommt noch fetter nasser schnee dazu. herrliche bedingungen auf den trails
> 
> ...





wahltho schrieb:


> Bin da heute auch 'runter und deckt sich mit meinem Eindruck



da muss was gemacht werden, wer kann genug schutt besorgen um das wieder etwas anspruchsvoller zu machen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> da muss was gemacht werden, wer kann genug schutt besorgen um das wieder etwas anspruchsvoller zu machen?



Stimmt  Da hilft auch Draufpinkeln nicht


----------



## wissefux (28. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> da muss was gemacht werden, wer kann genug schutt besorgen um das wieder etwas anspruchsvoller zu machen?



du mußt doch nur deine bremsleitungen kappen und schon wird die sache wieder spannend


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. März 2008)

was könnte man denn alternativ zu HT fahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (28. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> was könnte man denn alternativ zu HT fahren ?



rennrad??


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> rennrad??



HT = Hochtaunus


----------



## Maggo (28. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> HT = Hochtaunus



shon klar........du fragtest ja nach ner alternative. ich denke es wird überall sehr matschig sein. schade bei fast sommerlichen temperaturen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> shon klar........du fragtest ja nach ner alternative. ich denke es wird überall sehr matschig sein. schade bei fast sommerlichen temperaturen.



asooo
ach komm 
nur die harten kommen in garten


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. März 2008)

so leute
gute nacht...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> rennrad??





--bikerider-- schrieb:


> HT = Hochtaunus



Also im HT könnte man auch RR fahren, ist zwar gerade am Wochenende lebensgefährlich, aber prinzipiell machbar  

... issch habe aber gar kein Rennrad


----------



## wissefux (28. März 2008)

also ich würde eher vt empfehlen. matschig ist und bleibt es vorerst überall. gerade schiffts nämlich hier wieder  

trails bergab im matsch ist ok. bergauf halt ne üble schinderei. mußte teilweise heute selbst an einfachsten stücken mangels traktion schieben.
bergauf kann man ja auf die wab´s ausweichen ...

im ht (ab ca. 500 m) kommt noch erschwerend der matschige schnee hinzu. dort dürfte selbst das befahren der wab´s zum problem werden ...

teilweise gibt es auch noch reichlich umgestürzte bäume, die man z.b am rossert (trail am berg entlang zum steinbruch hoch) nur mit guter klettertechnik und super umständlich überwinden kann


----------



## caroka (28. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> da würd ich nochmal ne nacht drüber schlafen
> 
> trails sind größtenteils supermatschig. im hochtaunus liegt noch ne menge weißes zeugs rum, das die trails noch ne weile ordentlich feucht halten wird ...
> 
> ich war heut trailig unterwegs und bin dann im ordentlich versifften mtb-outfit bei hibike reingeschneit


Du Wutz! 



wahltho schrieb:


> Stimmt  Da hilft auch Draufpinkeln nicht


  



wahltho schrieb:


> Also im HT könnte man auch RR fahren, ist zwar gerade am Wochenende lebensgefährlich, aber prinzipiell machbar
> 
> ... issch habe aber gar kein Rennrad



....issch auch nicht mähr. 

GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2008)

Ich sach' dann mal GN8


----------



## Zilli (28. März 2008)

Ich sach auch mal gute N8 ... und wache erst in einer Woche wieder auf 
(es war heut mal wieder einer dieser Horrortage vor dem Urlaub).
Ich wünsch Euch was; bis demnächst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. März 2008)

Moin, moin


----------



## caroka (29. März 2008)

Na, hier ist ja nix los. Scheinbar ist das Wetter schön.


----------



## caroka (29. März 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Ich sach auch mal gute N8 ... und wache erst in einer Woche wieder auf
> (es war heut mal wieder einer dieser Horrortage vor dem Urlaub).
> Ich wünsch Euch was; bis demnächst



Viel Schbass!


----------



## Zilli (29. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
wir sind ohne Staus angekommen und hier ist bestes Wetter. Am Ortseingang (hier unten ist alles grün/schneefrei) sind auch noch zwei MTB-Biker entgegengekommen ... *sabber*.
Habe an der Grenze noch den Speci-Händler angerufen, das er sich mit dem Einbau der Gabel diese Woche noch Zeit lassen kann ... es ist jedoch seit gestern abend bereits fertig oder doch  .....

Ich meld mich wieder ... bis denne. Morgen solltet Ihr Euch glaube ich das Biken nicht entgehen lassen .


----------



## Zilli (29. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Viel Schbass!


Danke; Dir und allen anderen bei dem Wetter auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Na, hier ist ja nix los. Scheinbar ist das Wetter schön.



Yepp - war erst lange biken und dann mit Almut noch Walking über Eisdiele und anschliessend noch ein spontaner Kurzbesuch bei Missy 

Ich dachte Du bist in KH?


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. März 2008)

moooin


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. März 2008)

wat is nu mit morgen biken??
wollen wir uns irgentwo dann treffen? (wenn dann interesse besteht)


----------



## Maggo (29. März 2008)

bei mir wirds nix, ich darf schaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wat is nu mit morgen biken??



Morgen eher nicht, weil wir am Nachmittag noch eine andere Verabredung haben und ich wahrscheinlich sehr früh biken werde


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ...  ich darf schaffen.



Mein Beileid


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. März 2008)

Gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. März 2008)

... und gleich wieder Guten Morgen!


----------



## wissefux (30. März 2008)

bin wieder da


----------



## caroka (30. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Yepp - war erst lange biken und dann mit Almut noch Walking über Eisdiele und anschliessend noch ein spontaner Kurzbesuch bei Missy
> 
> Ich dachte Du bist in KH?


Dachte ich auch. Doch es kommt zur Zeit oft was dazwischen. Gestern Nachmittag bin ich dann endlich ans Bike. Doch ich habe eine Unterlegscheibe verloren. Sie ist vom Balkon gefallen. Die müßte bei den Nachbarn liegen, doch die waren nicht da. 
Bald weiß ich nicht mal mehr wie ein Bike aussieht.  
So und jetzt geht es auf einen 40.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (30. März 2008)

aktuell Temperatur aufm Feldi : 7,1°C    


übrigens....

MORGÄÄÄN


----------



## wissefux (30. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> So und jetzt geht es auf einen 40.



oh je, ab 40 wird also schon mittags gefeiert


----------



## arkonis (30. März 2008)

guden Tach,

ab 40 würd ich schon gar nicht mehr feiern 

ich hätte mal eine frage: da ich jetzt mit dem Bike eine längere Strecke zur Arbeit fahren darf habe ich mir mit dem Ziel das Gepäck nicht mehr auf den Rücken zu tragen einen Gepäckträger an das HT geschraubt. Jetzt fehlen noch Gepäckträgertaschen. Was halten ihr von MSX bei den Hosen habe ich ganz gute erfahrungen machen können.


----------



## arkonis (30. März 2008)

Bei dem Dooftropper habe ich auch schon gesucht, Taschen sollten aber nicht erst bei 100 Eu beginnen und min. 40 L Volumina haben


----------



## Arachne (30. März 2008)

Es war einfach nur suuuuper Affenti**en geil!!!!!!!

       

Super Leute, super Trails, super Wetter, super Stimmung,... Mehr später, jetzt erstmal Körper, äußerlich und innerlich.


----------



## Arachne (30. März 2008)

arkonis schrieb:


> guden Tach,
> 
> ab 40 würd ich schon gar nicht mehr feiern
> 
> ich hätte mal eine frage: da ich jetzt mit dem Bike eine längere Strecke zur Arbeit fahren darf habe ich mir mit dem Ziel das Gepäck nicht mehr auf den Rücken zu tragen einen Gepäckträger an das HT geschraubt. Jetzt fehlen noch Gepäckträgertaschen. Was halten ihr von MSX bei den Hosen habe ich ganz gute erfahrungen machen können.





arkonis schrieb:


> Bei dem Dooftropper habe ich auch schon gesucht, Taschen sollten aber nicht erst bei 100 Eu beginnen und min. 40 L Volumina haben



Ich kenne nur die Ortlieb-Taschen, bin von denen super begeistert und würde lieber noch etwas länger sparen, als mir andere zu kaufen!


----------



## wondermike (30. März 2008)

arkonis schrieb:


> guden Tach,
> 
> ab 40 würd ich schon gar nicht mehr feiern



Wart's nur ab. Es geht schneller, als man denkt.


----------



## mzaskar (30. März 2008)

Guten Abend


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. März 2008)

guuuude auch wieder da 
`war heut am Fuxi... 
da liegt ja noch alles voll mit schnee   
dazu diese hitze, ich in kurzen hosen... irgentwie kam ich mir komisch vor


----------



## arkonis (30. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur die Ortlieb-Taschen, bin von denen super begeistert und würde lieber noch etwas länger sparen, als mir andere zu kaufen!



sicher die sind super, aber 140 Eu für gerade mal 5 Monate wo ich die brauche  mal sehen ich lasse die MSX zusenden, bei nichgefallen gehen die eben zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (30. März 2008)

arkonis schrieb:


> guden Tach,
> 
> ab 40 würd ich schon gar nicht mehr feiern
> 
> ............


Komm Du erst mal in unser Alter. 



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> guuuude auch wieder da
> `war heut am Fuxi...
> da liegt ja noch alles voll mit schnee
> dazu diese hitze, ich in kurzen hosen... irgentwie kam ich mir komisch vor


Ganze Kerle fahren da auch bei Minustemperaturen in kurz hoch.


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ganze Kerle fahren da auch bei Minustemperaturen in kurz hoch.



hab ich schon hinter mir


----------



## caroka (30. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hab ich schon hinter mir


Ich hab nicht dran gezweifelt.


----------



## caroka (30. März 2008)

Soll ich Euch was sagen?

Das schönste WEWetter und ich war nur mit meiner Karre unterwegs.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. März 2008)

Geiles Wetter heute, hab' zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr nackissch draussen gelegen


----------



## caroka (30. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Geiles Wetter heute, hab' zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr nackissch draussen gelegen



Wo?   

Du bist auf Rang drei im WP!


----------



## wondermike (30. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Geiles Wetter heute, hab' zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr nackissch draussen gelegen



Hm. Wollten wir das jetzt wirklich sooo genau wissen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Wo?



Almut und ich waren heute nachmittag mit Luberon-Astrid in Bad Nauheim in der Kurtherme. Dort konnte man im Aussenbereich der Sauna schon nackissch liegen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Du bist auf Rang drei im WP!



Formulieren wir es mal so: Ein Plauscher-Team scheint auf Platz 5 gelandet zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. März 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Hm. Wollten wir das jetzt wirklich sooo genau wissen?



DU vllt. nicht, die Damen aber vllt. schon


----------



## wondermike (30. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> DU vllt. nicht, die Damen aber vllt. schon



Wusste gar nicht, dass der Thomas so ein Sexsymbol ist...


----------



## caroka (30. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Formulieren wir es mal so: Ein Plauscher-Team scheint auf Platz 5 gelandet zu sein


Natürlich hast Du Recht.  Eigentlich wollte ich auch *darauf* eingehen, doch der Frühling.......


----------



## caroka (30. März 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht, dass der Thomas so ein Sexsymbol ist...


Wahltho ist vergeben, doch Du schreibst ja nicht, wo man Dich nackend liegend sehen kann. Mein Interesse wäre Dir sicher.


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. März 2008)

geh dann mal pennen
[email protected] all


----------



## wissefux (30. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Soll ich Euch was sagen?
> 
> Das schönste WEWetter und ich war nur mit meiner Karre unterwegs.



stimmt, hab ich genau gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (30. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Wahltho ist vergeben, doch Du schreibst ja nicht, wo man Dich nackend liegend sehen kann. Mein Interesse wäre Dir sicher.



So einfach sollten es die Männer den Frauen nun auch ja nicht machen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. März 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht, dass der Thomas so ein Sexsymbol ist...



Du bist ja auch keine Dame, oder?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. März 2008)

So Leute GN8


----------



## Arachne (30. März 2008)

Puh, nach dem laaangen (und anstrengenden) DIMB-Wochenende und dem Käsefondue von eben,   bin ich reif für die Kiste...


----------



## wondermike (30. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Wahltho ist vergeben, doch Du schreibst ja nicht, wo man Dich nackend liegend sehen kann. Mein Interesse wäre Dir sicher.



Die Frauen denken doch immer nur an das Eine....


----------



## Maggo (31. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Puh, nach dem laaangen (und anstrengenden) DIMB-Wochenende und dem Käsefondue von eben,   bin ich reif für die Kiste...



bilder? berichte von den spitzkehren in veebindung mit dem neuen rad??


----------



## caroka (31. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> stimmt, hab ich genau gesehen






wondermike schrieb:


> Die Frauen denken doch immer nur an das Eine....


Wenigstens diesbezüglich sind wir emanzipiert.  



Maggo schrieb:


> bilder? berichte von den spitzkehren in veebindung mit dem neuen rad??


Ich würde auch gerne Bilder sehen.  

So, dann schlürf ich mal meinen Kaffee.

Edit: Moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. März 2008)

Moin, moin 

Gääähhhnnn - Ich glaub' ich krabbel nochmal ins Bett, heute ist schliesslich Frei-Tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin, moin
> 
> Gääähhhnnn - Ich glaub' ich krabbel nochmal ins Bett, heute ist schliesslich Frei-Tag



... doch nicht, hab' mir lieber einen Espresso gemacht


----------



## Arachne (31. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> bilder? berichte von den spitzkehren in veebindung mit dem neuen rad??





caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Ich würde auch gerne Bilder sehen.
> 
> So, dann schlürf ich mal meinen Kaffee.
> ...



Morsche,

ich hab` leider kaum Bilder gemacht.  Aber der Präsi dafür um so meeehr. Und das, an den wirklich interessanten Stellen!   Ich geb` jedenfalls sofort Bescheid, wenn ich die Bilder entdecke.

Habe mich anscheinend schon ein wenig ans neue Bike gewöhnt.  Die Spitzkehren waren weniger schlimm, als befürchtet. Bin ungefähr genauso herum gekommen, wie mit meinem topfuel. Und der Rest war einfach nur   Die Kiste bügelt schon ganz anders über Wurzeln und Steine. Es wird dadurch allerdings alles ein wenig weniger anspruchsvoll... Nach dem hohen Anlieger auf dem "ho chi minh" hatte ich so viel Schwung, dass ich auch noch die nächste Böschung mitnehmen mußte. Die war zwar voller Wurzeln, aber mit dem neuen Bike überhaupt kein Problem!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (31. März 2008)

Oh, it's raining again 
Oh no, ........

War mal schön kurz (3/4 lang) behosed zur A***** zu radeln

Langsam, aber nur ganz langsam kommen die Frühlingsgefühle 
Am WE ist Sasionabschluss in den Bergen, da werd ich es wohl noch krachen lassen. Dann geht es auf's Bike. 
Dieses Wochenende hab ich mein Brett geschrottet, ein fieser Stein (obwohl ich war zu optimistisch an eine Strasse rangefahren  ) hat mir ne ordentliche Fursche in den Belag gemacht. Beim Reparieren hat sich dann leider herausgestellt, das der Belag schon sehr dünn ist und eine Reparatur nicht mehr lohnt 

Achja mein Bike fährt sich auch wieder richtig gut, nach dem ganzen Lageraustausch reagiert der Hinterbau wieder sehr sensible ... 
Man merkt einen deutlichen Unterschied  

Achso .... Guten Morgen ihr Langschläfer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. März 2008)

arkonis schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlen noch Gepäckträgertaschen. Was halten ihr von MSX bei den Hosen habe ich ganz gute erfahrungen machen können.



Kauf' Dir lieber Ortlieb-Taschen


----------



## mzaskar (31. März 2008)

@ Arachne

Tessin


----------



## mzaskar (31. März 2008)

arkonis schrieb:


> guden Tach,
> 
> ab 40 würd ich schon gar nicht mehr feiern
> 
> ich hätte mal eine frage: da ich jetzt mit dem Bike eine längere Strecke zur Arbeit fahren darf habe ich mir mit dem Ziel das Gepäck nicht mehr auf den Rücken zu tragen einen Gepäckträger an das HT geschraubt. Jetzt fehlen noch Gepäckträgertaschen. Was halten ihr von MSX bei den Hosen habe ich ganz gute erfahrungen machen können.


 
Wann brauchst du die denn? Könnt dir meine leihen (Ortlieb, zwar schobn was älter aber immer noch i.O.
Alternativ könnt ich dir auch einen B.O.B leihen.....


----------



## mzaskar (31. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wann brauchst du die denn? Könnt dir meine leihen (Ortlieb, zwar schobn was älter aber immer noch i.O.
> Alternativ könnt ich dir auch einen B.O.B leihen.....


 
Hmmm wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil  hab gesehen du brauchst sie regelmässig .......

Ich würde dir aber auch zu den Ortlieb raten ..... Wenn du sie täglich nutzt macht das Sinn.....


----------



## Breezler (31. März 2008)

Moin zusammen


----------



## mzaskar (31. März 2008)

Für nächstes Jahr können wir ja eine Verbesserung unter die 150 oder 2000 Punkte anpeilen 

Aufjedenfall hat mir das ganze grossen Spass bereitet und dazu motiviert auch bei Sch****wetter mit dem Rad zur Arbeit zu fahren


----------



## saharadesertfox (31. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morsche,
> 
> ich hab` leider kaum Bilder gemacht.  Aber der Präsi dafür um so meeehr. Und das, an den wirklich interessanten Stellen!   Ich geb` jedenfalls sofort Bescheid, wenn ich die Bilder entdecke.
> 
> Habe mich anscheinend schon ein wenig ans neue Bike gewöhnt.  Die Spitzkehren waren weniger schlimm, als befürchtet. Bin ungefähr genauso herum gekommen, wie mit meinem topfuel. Und der Rest war einfach nur   Die Kiste bügelt schon ganz anders über Wurzeln und Steine. Es wird dadurch allerdings alles ein wenig weniger anspruchsvoll... Nach dem hohen Anlieger auf dem "ho chi minh" hatte ich so viel Schwung, dass ich auch noch die nächste Böschung mitnehmen mußte. Die war zwar voller Wurzeln, aber mit dem neuen Bike überhaupt kein Problem!!



Hast du Track Aufzeichnungen? Hätte mal Lust andere KH-Varianten nachzufahren/-laufen.


----------



## Arachne (31. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Arachne
> 
> Tessin



Ich will, das es warm bleibt! 

Gestern war kurze Hose und kurze Ärmel angesagt!  Heute ist es etwas diesig und ich hab` zur kurzen Hose die Knielinge an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (31. März 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Hast du Track Aufzeichnungen? Hätte mal Lust andere KH-Varianten nachzufahren/-laufen.



Hi sdf, in Kh habe ich diesmal keine Tracks aufgenommen. Habe schon so viele von dort. Wir sind aber auch die übliche Silberseerunde gefahren. Diesmal nur in einer anderen Reihenfolge, damit wir uns mit den anderen Gruppen nicht ins Gehege kommen. Samstag und Sonntag gab es jeweils vier Gruppen: Eine Genießer-, eine Freeride und zwei "normale" Gruppen, wobei die eine ein etwas schnelleres Tempo fuhr.


----------



## mzaskar (31. März 2008)

So nächstes WE ist Saisonabschluss Wintersport 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 und dann wäre ich bereit für einen Saisonauftakt im Tessin. 

Hier der ganze Fred zum Thema


----------



## Arachne (31. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> So nächstes WE ist Saisonabschluss Wintersport
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aber ohne Bahn!


----------



## Arachne (31. März 2008)

Ich hab` am Wochenende auch die Guides der DIMB Trailtage am Comer See kennengelernt. Sie haben mir schon mal ein wenig davon erzählt und Bilder gezeigt!!     Sie sagten z.B., dass es bei ihren Touren manchmal auch etwas technisch schwieriger zugehen kann, als in KH.   Sie werden aber auf jeden Fall auf die Teilnehmer eingehen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. März 2008)

Mahlzeit  - Zurück vom Power-Shopping im MTZ 

Bin jetzt frühjahrsgemäss stylish outgefittet  

Hab' heute zum ersten Mal festgestellt, dass Missy ja schon 'ne eigene Modemarke hat


----------



## Arachne (31. März 2008)

...und da hast Du Dir gleich ein paar Röckchen geholt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...und da hast Du Dir gleich ein paar Röckchen geholt!



... ne hab' mich nicht getraut, meine Röckchen kauf' ich mir immer woanders


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ne hab' mich nicht getraut, meine Röckchen kauf' ich mir immer woanders



Du weisst schon die drei L's: Lack, Leder, Latex ....


----------



## Arachne (31. März 2008)

Bilder! Bilder! Bilder!


----------



## mzaskar (31. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> aber ohne Bahn!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hab' heute zum ersten Mal festgestellt, dass Missy ja schon 'ne eigene Modemarke hat



Voilá...


----------



## Arachne (31. März 2008)

Wir wollten im April ja auch noch mal in die Schweiz!  Vielleicht können wir das ja kombinieren!


----------



## Arachne (31. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Voilá...



Whow! 

Aber eigentlich meinte ich die drei Ls an Dir!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich meinte ich die drei Ls an Dir!



Gemächt, Gemächt ! ! ! ...

... äh ich meine natürlich Gemach, Gemach ! ! !


----------



## mzaskar (31. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Whow!
> 
> Aber eigentlich meinte ich die drei Ls an Dir!


 
auf dem Nicolai


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. März 2008)

So Leute, ich bin erstmal wieder weg...

... A. aus dem F.-Studio abholen und dann hoffentlich noch ein paar Sushis verköstigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (31. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wir wollten im April ja auch noch mal in die Schweiz!  Vielleicht können wir das ja kombinieren!


 
Dafür habe ich ja das gepostet



mzaskar schrieb:


> So nächstes WE ist Saisonabschluss Wintersport
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Aber im April sieht es bei mir schlecht aus mit den verfügbaren Tagen. Gehen würde es ja eigentlich nur am 

11/12/13 und am 18/19/20 April.


----------



## Arachne (31. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> So Leute, ich bin erstmal wieder weg...
> 
> ... A. aus dem F.-Studio abholen und dann hoffentlich noch ein paar Sushis verköstigen



Guten Appo!


----------



## Arachne (31. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dafür habe ich ja das gepostet
> 
> 
> Aber im April sieht es bei mir schlecht aus mit den verfügbaren Tagen. Gehen würde es ja eigentlich nur am
> ...





Mir würde der zweite Vorschlag am besten passen.  Schaumerma!


----------



## mzaskar (31. März 2008)

Dann ist es auch bestimmt nooooccccchhhhhh wärmer


----------



## Arachne (31. März 2008)

Nach der gestrigen Hitze am Salzkopf, habe ich es heute Mittag mal ärmellos probiert. War ok, aber schon noch ein wenig optimistisch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und dann hoffentlich noch ein paar Sushis verköstigen



Tja, ich hatte wohl leider vergessen, dass der einzige uns bekannte Sushi-Supply in der Nähe vor geraumer Zeit in die Luft geflogen ist   ...

... so sind wir denn doch beim Italiener gelander, war aber auch lecker


----------



## mzaskar (31. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja, ich hatte wohl leider vergessen, dass der einzige uns bekannte Sushi-Supply in der Nähe vor geraumer Zeit in die Luft geflogen ist   ...
> 
> ... so sind wir denn doch beim Italiener gelander, war aber auch lecker


 
explosive Küche sag ich da


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. März 2008)

So, bin mal mit A. ne Runde B.

... Biken


----------



## mzaskar (31. März 2008)

viel spass auf dem neuen Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (31. März 2008)

Und wie war die 2te Ausfahrt auf dem neuen ??? Hoffe es hat Almut gefallen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Und wie war die 2te Ausfahrt auf dem neuen ??? Hoffe es hat Almut gefallen



Yepp - wir habe eine schöne WAB-only Runde gedreht


----------



## mzaskar (31. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Yepp - wir habe eine schöne WAB-only Runde gedreht



freut mich  
Ich hab mein frisch geputztes und neu gelagertes Rad mal wieder kräftig eingesaut


----------



## Arachne (31. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Yepp - wir habe eine schöne WAB-only Runde gedreht



 Wäre mir zu gefährlich!!


----------



## Arachne (31. März 2008)

Hier findet ihr mittlerweile ein paar Bilder vom aju.


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. März 2008)

es ist wieder online http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ChWgt7EpzaA      

@ Arachne
leihst du mir mal dein torqu ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (31. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> es ist wieder online http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ChWgt7EpzaA
> 
> @ Arachne
> leihst du mir mal dein torqu ?



Dann trinke erstmal ein paar Flaschen Dünger, damit Du noch etwas wächst!


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dann trinke erstmal ein paar Flaschen Dünger, damit Du noch etwas wächst!



ah was


----------



## Arachne (31. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ah was



ich könnte Dir natürlich auch ein paar Plateau-Schuhe unter die Füße nageln!


----------



## Arachne (31. März 2008)

Wer erkennt`s?


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wer erkennt`s?
> foto



ich weis ich weis  
auf der wiese da müsste doch so ne kleine rampe sein
und wenn dann ausm trail kommst gehts links unter ner brücke durch
oder so


----------



## Arachne (31. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich weis ich weis
> auf der wiese da müsste doch so ne kleine rampe sein
> und wenn dann ausm trail kommst gehts links unter ner brücke durch
> oder so



Super!


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. März 2008)

meines wissens nach müsste unmittelbar danach diese stelle zu finden sein


----------



## Arachne (31. März 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> meines wissens nach müsste unmittelbar danach diese stelle zu finden sein



auch richtig. Das kannte ich ja noch gar nicht.


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. März 2008)

tjaa
das nach einmal KH
gedächtnis wien elefant 


so ich mach mich mal
gn8 ihrs


----------



## Lucafabian (31. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ....
> Dieses Wochenende hab ich mein Brett geschrottet, ein fieser Stein (obwohl ich war zu optimistisch an eine Strasse rangefahren  ) hat mir ne ordentliche Fursche in den Belag gemacht. Beim Reparieren hat sich dann leider herausgestellt, das der Belag schon sehr dünn ist und eine Reparatur nicht mehr lohnt
> ...



ich sag nur Erzhorn    
wenn die sonne scheint einer der schönsten plätze in Arosa  

ich wollt auch erst runterfahrenm hab dann aber doch das board ausgezogen, ich bin ein weichei  




glück gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. März 2008)

N'abend und zugleich GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wer erkennt`s?



Ende des Trails vom Birkerhof runter in KH *Gaehn*


----------



## mzaskar (1. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich sag nur Erzhorn
> wenn die sonne scheint einer der schönsten plätze in Arosa
> 
> ich wollt auch erst runterfahrenm hab dann aber doch das board ausgezogen, ich bin ein weichei
> ...



Hast du gut daran getan 

und das Filet im Speckmantel erst    

.... aber auf der Hörnlihütte sitzt man auch gut. Essen naja, geht aber die Aussicht  











und wer erkennt mich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. April 2008)

Moin, moin


----------



## wissefux (1. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> .... aber auf der Hörnlihütte sitzt man auch gut. Essen naja, geht aber die Aussicht



moin !

ist das die hörnlihütte in zermatt am matterhorn  
war mal zu fuß dort, kann mich aber irgendwie nicht erinnern, dass die skigebietsmäßig angebunden war bzw. überhaupt sein könnte


----------



## mzaskar (1. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin !
> 
> ist das die hörnlihütte in zermatt am matterhorn
> war mal zu fuß dort, kann mich aber irgendwie nicht erinnern, dass die skigebietsmäßig angebunden war bzw. überhaupt sein könnte


 
Nee ist die Hörnlihuette in Arosa , welche auch Bikemässig angebunden ist und der Startpunkt einer laaannnnnngggggennnnn Freeridemässigen Abfahrt ist


----------



## mzaskar (1. April 2008)

Sorry ... moin moin moin

heute hats mich erwischt ... Triefnase, Stimme weg und der Magen ist verwirrt .....


----------



## Lucafabian (1. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Sorry ... moin moin moin
> 
> heute hats mich erwischt ... Triefnase, Stimme weg und der Magen ist verwirrt .....



bei mir isses auch noch da....mist


----------



## mzaskar (1. April 2008)

Moin Lugxx

Naja so schlimm wie bei dir ist es hoffentlich nicht. Werde mich aber gleich mal mit entsprechenden Arzneien versorgen ....
Denn der Winter geht nochmal in die Verlängerung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Sorry ... moin moin moin
> 
> heute hats mich erwischt ... Triefnase, Stimme weg und der Magen ist verwirrt .....





Lucafabian schrieb:


> bei mir isses auch noch da....mist



Gute Besserung Euch Beiden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. April 2008)

Hab' mir gerade mal das Ding hier bestellt:

https://ssl.webpack.de/dirtworker.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1&Itemid=27


----------



## Arachne (1. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> und wer erkennt mich
> ...



Morsche,

Du bist die ganz rechts!


----------



## mzaskar (1. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hab' mir gerade mal das Ding hier bestellt:
> 
> https://ssl.webpack.de/dirtworker.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1&Itemid=27


 
Da weiss ich ja wo ich nächstens meine Bike putzen kann


----------



## Arachne (1. April 2008)

Ich probiere es jetzt nochmal ärmellos!


----------



## mzaskar (1. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morsche,
> 
> Du bist die ganz rechts!


 
Wie hast du das nur so schnell herausgefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (1. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Sorry ... moin moin moin
> 
> heute hats mich erwischt ... Triefnase, Stimme weg und der Magen ist verwirrt .....





Lucafabian schrieb:


> bei mir isses auch noch da....mist



Sh*t und das bei dem Wetter. Auch von mir gute Besserung an Euch beide.
So, jetzt schau ich mal nach einem schmaleren Sattel.


----------



## caroka (1. April 2008)

Fährt hier eigentlich jemand "Schlaflos im Sattel"?


----------



## Arachne (1. April 2008)

Am Popo: Kennt jemand (mzaskar?) das Parkmassaker von Zürich?


----------



## Arachne (1. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Fährt hier eigentlich jemand "Schlaflos im Sattel"?



Hört sich nach Antonio an!


----------



## Arachne (1. April 2008)

Draußen ist es übrigens supermild, ärmellos kein Problem!


----------



## mzaskar (1. April 2008)

Da bin ich doch lieber Schlaflos im Nest (schw. für Bett)


----------



## mzaskar (1. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Am Popo: Kennt jemand (mzaskar?) das Parkmassaker von Zürich?


 
Ich glaub das geht so in Richtung Winterpokal ..... Bin mir aber nicht sicher 

ähnlich einem Kriterium .....


----------



## Arachne (1. April 2008)

In einem netten Team, kann das eine mords-Gaudi sein!


----------



## Arachne (1. April 2008)

Ab heute Abend soll es, zur Abwechslung, ja wieder regnen.  Ich glaube, ich sollte da nicht drauf warten...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ab heute Abend soll es, zur Abwechslung, ja wieder regnen.  Ich glaube, ich sollte da nicht drauf warten...



Nur in NW-Hessen, nicht bei uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (1. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nur in NW-Hessen, nicht bei uns



Nimm mir doch nicht meine persönliche "ich muß jetzt Feierabend machen"-Ausrede!


----------



## mzaskar (1. April 2008)

Hier ist schönes Wetter und ich tropf mit meiner Triefnase die Tastatur voll 

Morgen wollt ich wieder zum Sponsor und das Wetter sagt Regen vorraus  

Mit der Bahn fahren mag ich nicht, da sitzen immer soviele kranke Menschen drin  

Achja, das neue Udo Lindenberg Album - Stark wie zwei - ist , so finde ich immo zumindest, richtig gut 

So und nu was ess ich denn? Heute Mittag gabs Fisch. Hmmm ich hätt noch Tomaten, schweizer Mozzarela, frisches Roggen Brot und noch Wurst und Käse. Mach ich damit eine schöne abendliche Vesper. Oder werfe ich die frische Bärlauchbratwurst (BioKalbswurst mit Bärlauch) auf den Grill und weihe diesen für 2008 ein?
Ohjeh immer diese Entscheidungen 

Aber sonnige Grüsse aus dem Süden, so jetzt geht es mir besser


----------



## caroka (1. April 2008)

Mir geht es schei$$e. 
Hab mir meine HS33 gefetzt. Nach fest kommt eben ab. Hab im Bikeladen meines Vertrauens aus ner Gruschelkiste noch ein Ersatzteil bekommen, leider das Falsche. Jetzt muss ich 2 Tage warten.


----------



## mzaskar (1. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Mir geht es schei$$e.
> Hab mir meine HS33 gefetzt. Nach fest kommt eben ab. Hab im Bikeladen meines Vertrauens aus ner Gruschelkiste noch ein Ersatzteil bekommen, leider das Falsche. Jetzt muss ich 2 Tage warten.


 
 Was ist denn da kaputt gegangen 

Wie kann man dich trösten? Soll ich kommen und einen Kopfstand oder dergleichen machen


----------



## caroka (1. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was ist denn da kaputt gegangen
> 
> Wie kann man dich trösten? Soll ich kommen und einen Kopfstand oder dergleichen machen


Das Bremskolbengehäuse ist zwischen zwei Bügel geklemmt und einer der Beiden ist gebrochen. 6 Nm hätten gereicht. Nachher ist man immer klüger. 
Kopfstand......ich war Laufen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nur in NW-Hessen, nicht bei uns



Korrektur: Es hat unterwegs schon ein paar Tropfen gegeben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Das Bremskolbengehäuse ist zwischen zwei Bügel geklemmt und einer der Beiden ist gebrochen. 6 Nm hätten gereicht. Nachher ist man immer klüger.
> Kopfstand......ich war Laufen.



... das habe ich leider auch nicht mehr als Ersatzteil im Keller


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. April 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. April 2008)

N'abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (1. April 2008)

moin


----------



## wissefux (1. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Das Bremskolbengehäuse ist zwischen zwei Bügel geklemmt und einer der Beiden ist gebrochen. 6 Nm hätten gereicht. Nachher ist man immer klüger.
> Kopfstand......ich war Laufen.



und ich dachte immer, die hs33 sei unverwüstlich ...

hab diesbezüglich leider auch keine ersatzteile zu bieten ...

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. April 2008)

Ich sag' auch GN8


----------



## hambacher (1. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Das Bremskolbengehäuse ist zwischen zwei Bügel geklemmt und einer der Beiden ist gebrochen. 6 Nm hätten gereicht. Nachher ist man immer klüger.
> Kopfstand......ich war Laufen.



http://www.magura.com/german/frameset/frameset.htm


----------



## Arachne (1. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> und ich dachte immer, die hs33 sei unverwüstlich ...
> ...



Du weißt doch wie kräftig sie ist...


----------



## Arachne (1. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Korrektur: Es hat unterwegs schon ein paar Tropfen gegeben



In Kriftel auch. Aber bis vorhin nicht wirklich nennenswert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (1. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> Aber sonnige Grüsse aus dem Süden, so jetzt geht es mir besser



Fein! 

Mir geht es nach Baden, Ingwertee, Salat und Ananas/Reis-Gericht auch wieder etwas besser.  Irgendwie bin ich ziemlich platt!  Sind sicherlich immer noch Nachwirkungen vom Wochenende.


----------



## Arachne (1. April 2008)

Wollte heute zum Mountainstoo und deshalb schon um fünfe aus dem Büro verschwinden. Ist dann halb sechs geworden.  Ich bin die Strecke Biebrich-Kriftel dann in 50min gefahren!!


----------



## mzaskar (1. April 2008)

De Jugend halt


----------



## mzaskar (1. April 2008)

so gn8 muss meine Triefnase etwas Ruhe gönnen 
,


----------



## wissefux (2. April 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. April 2008)

moin, moin


----------



## caroka (2. April 2008)

Moin moin,



wahltho schrieb:


> ... das habe ich leider auch nicht mehr als Ersatzteil im Keller


Du hättest wahrscheinlich auch den Vorgänger. Damit könnte ich nichts anfangen. 

@hambacher
Danke für den Link


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. April 2008)

War gestern auch mal am Kaisertempel. Ist zwar tatsächlich weniger akktraktiv, aber macht trotzdem noch Spaß beim Fahren. Man kann mal ein paar neue Linien probieren.   Bin mir auch sicher, daß die Natur sich einiges von dem verbreiterten Weg zurück holen wird und der Trail schon bald wieder in bekanntem Zustand ist.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. April 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> War gestern auch mal am Kaisertempel. Ist zwar tatsächlich weniger akktraktiv, aber macht trotzdem noch Spaß beim Fahren. Man kann mal ein paar neue Linien probieren.   Bin mir auch sicher, daß die Natur sich einiges von dem verbreiterten Weg zurück holen wird und der Trail schon bald wieder in bekanntem Zustand ist.



Ich bin den Trail gestern in trockenem Zustand auch wieder gefahren und ich muss sagen, dass ich ihn keinesfalls weniger attraktiv, sondern einfach nur anders empfinde. Die Bauarbeiten haben dort auch nicht gerade, einen ebenen Weg hinterlassen 

... er bleibt jedenfalls im Standard-Repertoire meiner Feierabend-Staufenrunde


----------



## mzaskar (2. April 2008)

Ermmmm 

Kaisertempel = Viktoriatempel = schwarzer Balken ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (2. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ermmmm
> 
> Kaisertempel = Viktoriatempel = schwarzer Balken ???



 neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ermmmm
> 
> Kaisertempel = Viktoriatempel = schwarzer Balken ???



Nop!

Der Kaisertempel ist auf der Eppsteiner Seite meines Hausberges Staufen (der Staufen siehst Du, wenn Du bei uns aus dem Wohnzimmerfenster schaust).

Der Schwarze Balken ist ein Trail, der auf der Südseite des Altkönigs (grob gesprochen Richtung Falkenstein)
runtergeht und am Arbeiterweg (WAB von Falkenstein zur Hohemark) ganz in der Nähe von Falkenstein in den Victoria-Trail mündet.

Der Victoria-Trail beginnt am Arbeiterweg und verläuft am Bürgel und dort, ungefähr auf der Mitte des Trails befindet sich der Victoria-Tempel

Hope that helps...


----------



## Arachne (2. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ermmmm
> 
> Kaisertempel = Viktoriatempel = schwarzer Balken ???



Morsche,

der Kaisertempel ist bei Eppstein. Der Trail geht in Kehren vom Tempel nach Eppstein.

Der schwarze Balken, von dem im Zusammenhang mit dem Viktoriatempel die Rede ist, geht vom Altkönig zum Arbeiterweg in der Nähe von Falkenstein (Königstein). Der Trail geht dann weiter zum Viktoriatempel und kommt zwischen Bürgelstollen und Hühnerbergswiesen raus.


----------



## Arachne (2. April 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> War gestern auch mal am Kaisertempel. Ist zwar tatsächlich weniger akktraktiv, aber macht trotzdem noch Spaß beim Fahren. Man kann mal ein paar neue Linien probieren.   Bin mir auch sicher, daß die Natur sich einiges von dem verbreiterten Weg zurück holen wird und der Trail schon bald wieder in bekanntem Zustand ist.



Hmm, nun weine ich doch erstmal nicht mehr ganz so viel.  Muß ihn mir demnächst unbedingt auch mal anschauen!


----------



## mzaskar (2. April 2008)

Dann gibt es ja noch was für mich zu tun 

Weil den Kaisertempel kenne ich, zumindest ist mir dies nicht bewusst, gar nicht .....


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. April 2008)

morsche!


----------



## Cynthia (2. April 2008)

Hallo an alle!

MichaelFFM lässt euch grüßen. Er freut sich, wenn er mal wieder mitfahren kann. Seit Mitte Februar ist er stolzer Papa von Emilia und Yannick!   

Grüße von Cynthia


----------



## wissefux (2. April 2008)

dann mal doppelten glückwunsch   

p.s. stuntzi ist wieder on tour  , live bericht gibts hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=328846


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Weil den Kaisertempel kenne ich, zumindest ist mir dies nicht bewusst, gar nicht .....



Würde mich auch wundern, denn das ist nicht Hochtaunus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (2. April 2008)

Respect und es gibt doch verrückte Menschen


----------



## mzaskar (2. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Würde mich auch wundern, denn das ist nicht Hochtaunus


 
Na dann gibt es ja ein ziel für den nächsten Abstecher in den Taunus


----------



## mzaskar (2. April 2008)

Dies ist vielleicht für einige Interessant


----------



## Arachne (2. April 2008)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Hallo an alle!
> 
> MichaelFFM lässt euch grüßen. Er freut sich, wenn er mal wieder mitfahren kann. Seit Mitte Februar ist er stolzer Papa von Emilia und Yannick!
> 
> Grüße von Cynthia



Whow, herzlichen Glückwunsch für den Vater!


----------



## Arachne (2. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dies ist vielleicht für einige Interessant



Schade, 7./8. Juni bin ich in Bärenfels.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Na dann gibt es ja ein ziel für den nächsten Abstecher in den Taunus



 Gerne - ist ja wie gesagt mein Haus- und Hofberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> morsche!



Mahlzeit


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Weil den Kaisertempel kenne ich, zumindest ist mir dies nicht bewusst, gar nicht .....


Wir haben hier im Taunus ´ne ganze Menge Tempel. Das war bei der Oberschicht Ende des 19. Jh sehr in Mode, allein oder im Verein, Tempelchen zu bauen. Besonders in Eppstein kommt man alle Nas lang an einem vorbei. Mag zwar nicht Hochtaunus sein, aber auch der Vordertaunus hat viel zu bieten!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. April 2008)

Gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. April 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Mag zwar nicht Hochtaunus sein, aber auch der Vordertaunus hat viel zu bieten!



 Allerdings 

z.b. Staufen etc.


----------



## wissefux (3. April 2008)

moin,

angenehmer rückenwind heute richtung ffm


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. April 2008)

Moin, werd' ich gleich mal antesten...

... heute allerdings im Auto


----------



## Arachne (3. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> angenehmer rückenwind heute richtung ffm



Morsche,

wird also anstrengend für mich...


----------



## caroka (3. April 2008)

Moin moin,

.....des einen Freud des anderen Leid


----------



## wissefux (3. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morsche,
> 
> wird also anstrengend für mich...





caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> .....des einen Freud des anderen Leid



auf dem heimweg sieht´s dann genau anders rum aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> .....des einen Freud des anderen Leid



dem inen sin Uhl, dem anneren sin nachtigall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (3. April 2008)

Waltho..kommst Du ursprünglich aus WW??


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. April 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> Waltho..kommst Du ursprünglich aus WW??



Aus Westfalen, genauer gesagt BO


----------



## mzaskar (3. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> p.s. stuntzi ist wieder on tour  , live bericht gibts hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=328846


 
Ist ja hammerhart was der so treibt .... Hab mir das mal so durchgelesen und mich gefragt wie der die Bilder macht ...... Ist der eigentlich alleine unterwegs??


----------



## wissefux (3. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ist ja hammerhart was der so treibt .... Hab mir das mal so durchgelesen und mich gefragt wie der die Bilder macht ...... Ist der eigentlich alleine unterwegs??



fast alles mit selbstauslöser  . finde ich hammergeil, so gute pics hinzubekommen  

hin und wieder trifft er sich mit leuten aus dem forum unterwegs. kannst ihn ja bei seiner geplanten schweizdurchquerung kurz vor tour-ende mal versuchen zu erwischen


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. April 2008)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. April 2008)

Mahlzeit liebe Schüler


----------



## mzaskar (3. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> fast alles mit selbstauslöser  . finde ich hammergeil, so gute pics hinzubekommen
> 
> hin und wieder trifft er sich mit leuten aus dem forum unterwegs. kannst ihn ja bei seiner geplanten schweizdurchquerung kurz vor tour-ende mal versuchen zu erwischen


 
Ne gute Idee 

Irgendwie macht das ganze Lust auf eine eigene Tour mit basic equipment zu versuchen .... evtl. im ende September an der Cote entlang 

Aber wahrscheinlich verlässt mich wieder der Mut


----------



## Arachne (3. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> auf dem heimweg sieht´s dann genau anders rum aus



außer, der Wind dreht...


----------



## Arachne (3. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ne gute Idee
> 
> Irgendwie macht das ganze Lust auf eine eigene Tour mit basic equipment zu versuchen .... evtl. im ende September an der Cote entlang
> 
> Aber wahrscheinlich verlässt mich wieder der Mut



In meinem Alter bin ich mittlerweile auf einigen Komfort angewiesen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (3. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> In meinem Alter bin ich mittlerweile auf einigen Komfort angewiesen!



http://www.liftboy.de/weiland/treppenlift/chair2.jpg


----------



## Arachne (3. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> http://www.liftboy.de/weiland/treppenlift/chair2.jpg


----------



## Alberto68 (3. April 2008)

Gude Ihr bube und mädscher...

so will euch nur mal ne lange nase mache flieg morgen früh nach Malle 
freu mich schon auf die sonne....eine Woche kilometer schruppen und ich probier dann die sonne mitzubringen .... 

würde sagen wenn alles klappt könnten wir am Di 15.4.  doch mal wieder die Dienstagsabendrunde eröffnen 


ich meld mich wenn ich wieder da bin


----------



## mzaskar (3. April 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Gude Ihr bube und mädscher...
> 
> so will euch nur mal ne lange nase mache flieg morgen führ nach Malle
> freu mich schon auf die sonne....eine Woche kilometer schruppen und ich probier dann die sonne mitzubringen ....
> ...


 
Viel Spass und immer schön eincremen sonst wirds rot


----------



## Arachne (3. April 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Gude Ihr bube und mädscher...
> 
> so will euch nur mal ne lange nase mache flieg morgen früh nach Malle
> freu mich schon auf die sonne....eine Woche kilometer schruppen und ich probier dann die sonne mitzubringen ....
> ...



Na dann viel Spaß!! 

Laß` es aber etwas locker angehen. Nicht, dass Du mit zu viel Kondition wieder kommst! 

Dienstag Abend ist gebongt (wenn Du nicht zu schnell fährst).


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> http://www.liftboy.de/weiland/treppenlift/chair2.jpg





Arachne schrieb:


>



Dann aber auch gleich

http://www.hood.de/auction/30499044/pampers-fuer-erwachsene.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. April 2008)

Das ist doch ein geiles Teil, oder?

http://www.everec.com/index.php?id=helmkamera


----------



## mzaskar (3. April 2008)

Dann könnte man quasi die Plauscher on Tour bewundern


----------



## Arachne (3. April 2008)

...und wenn dann der bildliche Nachweis erbracht ist, dass bestimmte Plauscher sich überdurchschnittlich oft einfach nur hinten dran hängen, bekommen sie `ne Abmahnung!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. April 2008)

... oder man könnte Trail-Polizei spielen und filmen, wer zu dicht auffährt oder drängelt...

der Schuldige würde dann gleich rausgewunken und ihm würde die Luft aus den Reifen gelassen


----------



## mzaskar (3. April 2008)

Hab mich endlich dazu durchgerungen meinen alten Zaskar LE Rahmen als Singlespeed für die Stadt aufzubauen. Hatte dabei an Avid V-Brakes gedacht, eine White Industrie Nabe mit Ekzenter und eine schöne Singlespeed Kurbel. Als Gabel habe ich noch eine alte Manitou SL TI sollte es noch tun für die Stadt, oder ich leiste mir ne Salsa Starrgabel .... weiss noch nicht.
Mal sehen wann ich das Projekt starte


----------



## Arachne (3. April 2008)

Bin mal gespannt, wer in diesem Fred als erstes einen Singlespeeder aufbaut; entsprechende Planungen gibt es ja einige.


----------



## mzaskar (3. April 2008)

Naja immerhin den Rahmen hab ich schon, muss ihn nur mal enstauben, die Gabel zerlegen und wieder zusammenbauen und in den Rahman stecken


----------



## wondermike (3. April 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> so will euch nur mal ne lange nase mache flieg morgen früh nach Malle
> freu mich schon auf die sonne....eine Woche kilometer schruppen und ich probier dann die sonne mitzubringen ....



Ich bin dann auch mal weg.  

Nach der Wetter- und Krankheitsbedingten Pause sind jetzt zwei Wochen Urlaub angesagt. Garantiert ohne Sport...


----------



## wondermike (3. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... oder man könnte Trail-Polizei spielen und filmen, wer zu dicht auffährt oder drängelt...
> 
> der Schuldige würde dann gleich rausgewunken und ihm würde die Luft aus den Reifen gelassen



Genau. Höchste Zeit dass im Wald endlich auch wieder Zucht und Ordnung herrschen!


----------



## Arachne (3. April 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich bin dann auch mal weg.
> 
> Nach der Wetter- und Krankheitsbedingten Pause sind jetzt zwei Wochen Urlaub angesagt. Garantiert ohne Sport...



Wo denn, wie denn, was denn, Wellness? Laß` Dir doch nicht alles aus der Nase ziehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (3. April 2008)

Ich geh' den freundlichen Kollegen hier besuchen.


----------



## Arachne (3. April 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich geh' den freundlichen Kollegen hier besuchen.
> ...



 

Bali?


----------



## prodigy (3. April 2008)

@wondermike
Großer Königspalast in Bangkok??


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. April 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> so will euch nur mal ne lange nase mache flieg morgen früh nach Malle



 Viel Spass


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. April 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich geh' den freundlichen Kollegen hier besuchen.



Dir auch viel Spass Mike


----------



## wondermike (3. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bali?



Ganz kalt.


----------



## wondermike (3. April 2008)

prodigy schrieb:


> @wondermike
> Großer Königspalast in Bangkok??



Bingo!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. April 2008)

Ich sach dann präventiv schon mal GN8


----------



## Maggo (4. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, wer in diesem Fred als erstes einen Singlespeeder aufbaut; entsprechende Planungen gibt es ja einige.



ich brauch noch ne gaaaanze weile. gut ding will schließlich weile aben.
btw: guten abend.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (4. April 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2008)

moin, moin


----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2008)

moin moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2008)

Yeah, endlich mal wieder eine schöne Moin-Reihe


----------



## wissefux (4. April 2008)

na also, geht doch  

gut, dass ich immer so früh bin. macht die sache halt einfacher


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> na also, geht doch
> 
> gut, dass ich immer so früh bin. macht die sache halt einfacher





Diesmal hat aber der Wetterbericht gefehlt 

Ich mach' mal los nach FFM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (4. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Diesmal hat aber der Wetterbericht gefehlt
> 
> Ich mach' mal los nach FFM



nix besonderes heute. leichter rückenwind, trocken und 3-6 °C (richtung ffm wie immer leicht ansteigend)


----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2008)

oben trocken unten Nass 4 -5 Grad, Wind weiss ich noch nicht


----------



## Arachne (4. April 2008)

Morsche,

prima, nur leichter Gegenwind.


----------



## caroka (4. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morsche,
> 
> prima, nur leichter Gegenwind.


 




wissefux schrieb:


> moin





wahltho schrieb:


> moin, moin





mzaskar schrieb:


> moin moin moin


Moin moin moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, wer in diesem Fred als erstes einen Singlespeeder aufbaut; entsprechende Planungen gibt es ja einige.





Maggo schrieb:


> ich brauch noch ne gaaaanze weile. gut ding will schließlich weile aben.
> btw: guten abend.......



Wenn schon SS, dann aber mit auch ohne Freilauf, alles andere ist was für Pussies


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> nix besonderes heute. leichter rückenwind, trocken und 3-6 °C (richtung ffm wie immer leicht ansteigend)



Na also, geht doch


----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2008)

leichter Gegenwind und mein Rad ist schon wieder eingesaut


----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wenn schon SS, dann aber mit auch ohne Freilauf, alles andere ist was für Pussies


 
Damit kann man es sich dann ueberlegen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> leichter Gegenwind und mein Rad ist schon wieder eingesaut



Den Kausalzusammenhang versteh' ich nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Damit kann man es sich dann ueberlegen



Yepp - Die geniessen in dem Zusammenhang einen ziemlich guten Ruf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2008)

Ich denke mal ich muss etwas sparen, damit der Antriebsstrang komplett White Industrie werden kann 
Als Bremsen kämen dann V Brakes in Betracht. Laufräder hab ich noch keine Ahnung.
Aber erst mal meine Gabel zerlegen (weiss jemand wie ne Manitou SL zerlegt wird) und reinigen. Oder ich gehe gleich auf Starrgabel


----------



## caroka (4. April 2008)

Mist, der Magurabügel war gestern nicht da. Lieferzeit unbestimmt 
Wenigstens ist es bewölkt und ich hab im Moment eh wenig Zeit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Mist, der Magurabügel war gestern nicht da. Lieferzeit unbestimmt
> Wenigstens ist es bewölkt und ich hab im Moment eh wenig Zeit.



Wenn's dringend was zu biken gibt, leiht A. Dir bestimmt ihr Argon RoCC


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich denke mal ich muss etwas sparen, damit der Antriebsstrang komplett White Industrie werden kann
> Als Bremsen kämen dann V Brakes in Betracht. Laufräder hab ich noch keine Ahnung.
> Aber erst mal meine Gabel zerlegen (weiss jemand wie ne Manitou SL zerlegt wird) und reinigen. Oder ich gehe gleich auf Starrgabel



SS hin oder her, aber auf Disc Brakes und 'ne Federgabel würde ich nicht verzichten


----------



## caroka (4. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich denke mal ich muss etwas sparen, damit der Antriebsstrang komplett White Industrie werden kann
> Als Bremsen kämen dann V Brakes in Betracht. Laufräder hab ich noch keine Ahnung.
> Aber erst mal meine Gabel zerlegen (weiss jemand wie ne Manitou SL zerlegt wird) und reinigen. Oder ich gehe gleich auf Starrgabel



Zerleg doch die Manitou und wenn Du die nicht mehr zusammenbekommst, kaufst Du ne Starrgabel.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Zerleg doch die Manitou und wenn Du die nicht mehr zusammenbekommst, kaufst Du ne Starrgabel.



Zwangsläufig sozusagen


----------



## caroka (4. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wenn's dringend was zu biken gibt, leiht A. Dir bestimmt ihr Argon RoCC



Ich weiß  ......aber Du weißt, dass ich das nur ungern annehme.  
Man tauscht doch auch nicht die Partner so ohne weiteres. Mein kleines Schwarzes wäre bestimmt enttäuscht. 
Ich darf gar nicht dran denken, was abgeht, wenn ich ihm mein Neues vorstelle.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Man tauscht doch auch nicht die Partner so ohne weiteres.



Wieso? Wir leben doch schliesslich in modernen Zeiten  



caroka schrieb:


> Mein kleines Schwarzes wäre bestimmt enttäuscht.



A. kleines Schwarzes würde sich sicherlich freuen, denn es wird ja in letzter Zeit nicht mehr so oft ausgeführt, weil es einen Stallnachbarn bekommen hat 




caroka schrieb:


> Ich darf gar nicht dran denken, was abgeht, wenn ich ihm mein Neues vorstelle.



Musst ihm ja nichts erzählen davon


----------



## Arachne (4. April 2008)

Hm, für Gegenwind war ich viel zu schnell hier.  In Diedenbergen sah es aber wirklich noch nach leichtem Gegenwind aus W aus. In Delkenheim war es dann schon eher Seitenwind (NW).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (4. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Musst ihm ja nichts erzählen davon



Das ist doch nicht blöd. Das sieht doch, wenn caroka mit was neuem kommt und geht!


----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich weiß  ......aber Du weißt, dass ich das nur ungern annehme.
> Man tauscht doch auch nicht die Partner so ohne weiteres. Mein kleines Schwarzes wäre bestimmt enttäuscht.
> Ich darf gar nicht dran denken, was abgeht, wenn ich ihm mein Neues vorstelle.


 
Hmmm dich und kleines schwarzes ....... haaaaccchhhh


----------



## Arachne (4. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Damit kann man es sich dann ueberlegen



Aussehen tun die echt erste Sahne!  Was kostet denn sowas?


----------



## Arachne (4. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hmmm dich und kleines schwarzes ....... haaaaccchhhh



 Hast Du sie noch nie mit ihrem kleinen schwarzen gesehen???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das ist doch nicht blöd. Das sieht doch, wenn caroka mit was neuem kommt und geht!



 Es zu verleihen heisst nicht, es auch in einem fremden Stall abstellen zu lassen, wo kämen wir denn das hin?


----------



## Arachne (4. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin moin moin



ja, ja, schon gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (4. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Es zu verleihen heisst nicht, es auch in einem fremden Stall abstellen zu lassen, wo kämen wir denn das hin?



Ich meinte ja auch eher ihr neues.  Hoffentlich heulen die Kollegen im alten Stall nicht so sehr, wenn dieses von dannen zieht!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich meinte ja auch eher ihr neues.  Hoffentlich heulen die Kollegen im alten Stall nicht so sehr, wenn dieses von dannen zieht!



 Ach so! - Na das ist Caros Problem


----------



## Arachne (4. April 2008)

*Suuper Neuigkeiten!!*   

Die Elisabethenstraße soll zwischen Diedenbergen und Wiesbaden als Rad- und Wirtschaftsweg ausgebaut werden!    

Damit würde sie bei Trockenheit zwar etwas an Attraktivität verlieren, bei Nässe jedoch deutlich hinzugewinnen!


----------



## wissefux (4. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> *Suuper Neuigkeiten!!*
> 
> Die Elisabethenstraße soll zwischen Diedenbergen und Wiesbaden als Rad- und Wirtschaftsweg ausgebaut werden!
> 
> Damit würde sie bei Trockenheit zwar etwas an Attraktivität verlieren, bei Nässe jedoch deutlich hinzugewinnen!



na das wurde aber auch zeit


----------



## wissefux (4. April 2008)

ich habe gar kein kleines schwarzes


----------



## Arachne (4. April 2008)

...wieviel Säcke Reis sind in China umgefallen...


----------



## Arachne (4. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich habe gar kein kleines schwarzes



obwohl Du da bestimmt auch süß drin aussehen würdest!!


----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Aussehen tun die echt erste Sahne!  Was kostet denn sowas?


 
139 Euronen hab ich sie mal gesehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ... Die Elisabethenstraße ...



Wikipedia ist wirklich ein Hort und Quell' des Wissens


----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2008)

Ich hab was kleines schwarzes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2008)

Ich hab was kleines schwarzes


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich habe gar kein kleines schwarzes





Arachne schrieb:


> obwohl Du da bestimmt auch süß drin aussehen würdest!!



Vllt Sowas?


----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2008)

uiiih doppelpost


----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vllt Sowas?


 
das rechts in der Ecke


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> das rechts in der Ecke



Ne, das darüber, aber bitte gleich ohne die Verpackung


----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2008)

ist das dann auch genau so ???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ist das dann auch genau so ???



Na hoffentlich, sonst würde ich es umtauschen


----------



## Arachne (4. April 2008)

Na hoffentlich haben bei den Webadmins jetzt nicht die Alarmglocken geläutet...


----------



## Arachne (4. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> 139 Euronen hab ich sie mal gesehen



Für das Paar? Wäre doch ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (4. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich haben bei den Webadmins jetzt nicht die Alarmglocken geläutet...



den link klick ich hier mal lieber nicht


----------



## Arachne (4. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> den link klick ich hier mal lieber nicht


----------



## Arachne (4. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Für das Paar? Wäre doch ein Schnäppchen.



Ne, nur für die hintere. Die vordere kostet nochmal 89  (Hibike).


----------



## Arachne (4. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ne, nur für die hintere. Die vordere kostet nochmal 89  (Hibike).



...und wenn doch Freilaufritzel: nochmal 107  (Bike-Components).


----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Für das Paar? Wäre doch ein Schnäppchen.


nöö nur die hintere


----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> den link klick ich hier mal lieber nicht


 
wer weiss was du da verpasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> 139 Euronen hab ich sie mal gesehen


 


Arachne schrieb:


> Ne, nur für die hintere. Die vordere kostet nochmal 89  (Hibike).


 


Arachne schrieb:


> ...und wenn doch Freilaufritzel: nochmal 107  (Bike-Components).


 
Ich sach ja ich muss sparen  sehen aber echt stylisch aus und dann noch die passende Kurbel und damit wäre es dann perfect 

Aber eben, erst mal den Rahmen entstauben und nach der Gabel sehen


----------



## Arachne (4. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wer weiss was du da verpasst



`Ne Abmahnung?!


----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2008)

immerhin wurde es nicht herausgefiltert


----------



## Arachne (4. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich sach ja ich muss sparen  sehen aber echt stylisch aus und dann noch die passende Kurbel und damit wäre es dann perfect
> 
> Aber eben, erst mal den Rahmen entstauben und nach der Gabel sehen



Die guten alten Vierkant-Kurbeln!


----------



## Arachne (4. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> immerhin wurde es nicht herausgefiltert



Simmt,  und damit ist es ja gerade zu eine Aufforderung!


----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2008)

was ist denn jetzt eigentlich aus dem kleinen schwarzen geworden? Kauft sich der Fux nun auch so was


----------



## Arachne (4. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> was ist denn jetzt eigentlich aus dem kleinen schwarzen geworden? Kauft sich der Fux nun auch so was



Ich bin dafür!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> den link klick ich hier mal lieber nicht



Pussie!  

Neuer Eintrag auf www.weichei.de: Link-Nicht-Drücker!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Simmt,  und damit ist es ja *gerade zu eine Aufforderung*!



Kann eigentlich nicht sein, denn man müsste ja erst drücken, um festzustellen, ob es gefiltert wird oder nicht und es steht ja nicht dran "Bitte drücken, wird nicht gefiltert"


----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2008)

ich bin auch dafür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich bin auch dafür



Aber immer 

<- Ausserdem weise ich ja explizit auf FSK18-Inhalte in meinen Posts hin


----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2008)

Stimmt 

Mahlzeit 

habe gerade ne salzige Wähe mit Bärlauch verputzt und als Nachschlag noch ne süsse Wähe mit Rhabarber


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> habe gerade ne salzige Wähe mit Bärlauch verputzt und als Nachschlag noch ne süsse Wähe mit Rhabarber



Mahlzeit!

 Geil! - Wikipedia als Online-Translator


----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2008)

Zum Wochenausklang 



für mögliche Folgeschäden ist jeder selbst verantwortlich ... und bitte nicht zu Hause probieren


----------



## Arachne (4. April 2008)

Da und da bin ich im Oktober!


----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2008)

Paahhhh ... Poser


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2008)

Und ich bin jetzt gleich






<- Da!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2008)

Aber vorher noch dieser Beitrag zum w/e


----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Aber vorher noch dieser Beitrag zum w/e


 
Your Access was denied because the requested URL is part of the blocked category "Computer Games"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (4. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Paahhhh ... Poser



Zitat zum ersten Bild: "Hier werden wir ... stehen, bevor wir uns auf die knackige Abfahrt begeben"


----------



## Arachne (4. April 2008)

Gude Zilli, zurück, oder aus der Ferne? Lies mal bitte Frauenfred.


----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Zitat zum ersten Bild: "Hier werden wir ... stehen, bevor wir uns auf die knackige Abfahrt begeben"


 

 nackig


----------



## Arachne (4. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> nackig



nur die knackigen Mädels!  Die Wampen der stattlichen Jungs bleiben uns ersoart.


----------



## caroka (4. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hmmm dich und kleines schwarzes ....... haaaaccchhhh



Ich red hier von zweimal 26'' im Durchmesser.


----------



## Zilli (4. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gude Zilli, zurück, oder aus der Ferne? Lies mal bitte Frauenfred.


Hallo zusammen,
Nee, bin noch in Kaprun. Morgen gehts erst zurück. Ich les mich nur ein, damit ich etwas informiert wieder zu Hause ankommen ... 

So wars die ersten zwei Tage ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich red hier von zweimal 26'' im Durchmesser.


 
klingt doch gut 



obwohl ich mich da frage wo die versteckt sind


----------



## Zilli (4. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich red hier von zweimal 26'' im Durchmesser.


... wenn interessiert das denn  ... zerstöre doch bitte nicht die geistigen Seifenblasen einiger  ...


----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Nee, bin noch in Kaprun. Morgen gehts erst zurück. Ich les mich nur ein, damit ich etwas informiert wieder zu Hause ankommen ...
> 
> So wars die ersten zwei Tage ....


 
Das ist ja auf dem Gletscher ..... tiefer war nichts mehr mit fahren?


----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> ... wenn interessiert das denn  ... zerstöre doch bitte nicht die geistigen Seifenblasen einiger ...


 
Träume mein lieber TRÄUME .... 

Obwohl die ja nur allzuoft platzen wie die von dir besagten Blasen


----------



## wissefux (4. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> was ist denn jetzt eigentlich aus dem kleinen schwarzen geworden? Kauft sich der Fux nun auch so was





Arachne schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür!





wahltho schrieb:


> Pussie!
> 
> Neuer Eintrag auf www.weichei.de: Link-Nicht-Drücker!





mzaskar schrieb:


> ich bin auch dafür



ich fürchte, schwarz als farbe steht mir nicht


----------



## wondermike (4. April 2008)

So, nu aber endgültig Tschüß. 

Um halb elf geht mein Fliescher. Und dass Ihr mir schön brav seid und immer oredentlich die Omas erschrecken geht!


----------



## Zilli (4. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das ist ja auf dem Gletscher ..... tiefer war nichts mehr mit fahren?


doch doch, wir sind von ca. 2800 bis runter zur Mittelstation auf ca. 1970 m. Gestern waren wir auch mal auf der Schmittenhhöhe (zw. 800 und 1200 m), doch so ab 1500 m wurde der Schnee nur noch sulzig. Deshalb waren wir heute nochmal auf'm Gletscher.
Gibt's eigentlich für Muskelkater extra Punkte


----------



## Arachne (4. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich fürchte, schwarz als farbe steht mir nicht



Ein tiefes Rot ist auch ok!


----------



## Zilli (4. April 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> So, nu aber endgültig Tschüß.
> 
> Um halb elf geht mein Fliescher. Und dass Ihr mir schön brav seid und immer oredentlich die Omas erschrecken geht!


Schönen Urlaub; bis demnächst.


----------



## Arachne (4. April 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> So, nu aber endgültig Tschüß.
> 
> Um halb elf geht mein Fliescher. Und dass Ihr mir schön brav seid und immer oredentlich die Omas erschrecken geht!



er läßt uns alleine, er läßt uns alleine, er...   

Kennst uns doch!    Vertrete uns Plauscher würdig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (4. April 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> doch doch, wir sind von ca. 2800 bis runter zur Mittelstation auf ca. 1970 m. Gestern waren wir auch mal auf der Schmittenhhöhe (zw. 800 und 1200 m), doch so ab 1500 m wurde der Schnee nur noch sulzig. Deshalb waren wir heute nochmal auf'm Gletscher.
> Gibt's eigentlich für Muskelkater extra Punkte



WP ist vorbei. Was ein Glück!!!  

Seitdem der WP vorbei ist, bin ich vier Plätze weiter nach hinten gerutscht...


----------



## Arachne (4. April 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Nee, bin noch in Kaprun. Morgen gehts erst zurück. Ich les mich nur ein, damit ich etwas informiert wieder zu Hause ankommen ...
> 
> So wars die ersten zwei Tage ....



Wünsche euch schonmal eine gute Heimfahrt!


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. April 2008)

mooooin


----------



## wissefux (4. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ein tiefes Rot ist auch ok!



rot mag i net und steht mir noch viel weniger

wie wäre es mit gelb  

so, geh dann mal shoppen für kleine jungs -> hibike


----------



## Arachne (4. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> rot mag i net und steht mir noch viel weniger
> 
> wie wäre es mit gelb
> 
> so, geh dann mal shoppen für kleine jungs -> hibike



Viel Spaß!


----------



## Arachne (4. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mooooin



Die Trailrunde wäre sicherlich was für Dich!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2008)

Ich hab' ja wirklich tierisch Glück gehabt und konnte noch eine schöne trailige  Runde um den Staufen bei trockenem Wetter fahren...

... jetzt regnet es schon


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die Trailrunde wäre sicherlich was für Dich!



meeeenste`?


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> meeeenste`?



die runde sicherlich... aber das wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (4. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> meeeenste`?



Die Teile, die ich schon kenne, sind für mich anspruchsvoll. Die anderen sollen heftig sein!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2008)

Gn8


----------



## wissefux (5. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Viel Spaß!



moin !

macht schon irgendwie spaß, sich mal wieder was zu gönnen  

handschuhe, schuhe und ein schicker neuer helm mussten einfach mal wieder sein ...
wenn jetzt noch das wetter mitspielen würde


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2008)

Moin, moin 

Das Wetter ist in der Tat eher bescheiden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2008)

Gestern habe ich übrigens herausgefunden, dass die Leitung, die am Kaisertempel verlegt wurde, eine Abwasserleitung ist...

... erinnert ihr Euch noch, dass es da vorher an einer Stelle öfter nach Gülle gerochen hat?

Das ist wahrscheinlich der Grund für die Leitungsverlegung gewesen


----------



## arkonis (5. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich übrigens herausgefunden, dass die Leitung, die am Kaisertempel verlegt wurde, eine Abwasserleitung ist...
> 
> ... erinnert ihr Euch noch, dass es da vorher an einer Stelle öfter nach Gülle gerochen hat?
> 
> Das ist wahrscheinlich der Grund für die Leitungsverlegung gewesen



wobei der Geruch weniger stört als die Leitung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (5. April 2008)

Moin moin,



wondermike schrieb:


> So, nu aber endgültig Tschüß.
> 
> Um halb elf geht mein Fliescher. Und dass Ihr mir schön brav seid und immer oredentlich die Omas erschrecken geht!






wahltho schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich übrigens herausgefunden, dass die Leitung, die am Kaisertempel verlegt wurde, eine Abwasserleitung ist...
> 
> ... erinnert ihr Euch noch, dass es da vorher an einer Stelle öfter nach Gülle gerochen hat?
> 
> Das ist wahrscheinlich der Grund für die Leitungsverlegung gewesen


----------



## arkonis (5. April 2008)

ich habe die Packtaschen jetzt bekommen, ersten Eindruck nach sehen die recht gut verarbeitet aus. Auch die Befestigungen machen einen sehr guten Eindruck, sind sogar noch besser als die von Ortlieb wegen dem Sicherheitsverschluss. Ersatzteile gibt es auch beim Hersteller.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2008)

arkonis schrieb:


> wobei der Geruch *weniger stört *als die Leitung



... weniger gestört hat 

Die Leitung stört aber nicht


----------



## arkonis (5. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... weniger gestört hat
> 
> Die Leitung stört aber nicht



ich werds mir mal ansehen wenn das Wetter besser wird und mehr Zeit da ist


----------



## Arachne (5. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin !
> 
> macht schon irgendwie spaß, sich mal wieder was zu gönnen
> 
> ...



Morsche,

nicht, dass ich neugierig wäre, aber geht`s etwas genauer? Lange Handschuhe? Mit Polster? Wieso Bikeschuhe, fährst doch keine Klickies?  Dirt-Helm?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2008)

So ich setz' mich mal 'ne kurze Runde auf den Spin-Trainer um den Kreislauf in Schwung zu bringen


----------



## Arachne (5. April 2008)

So, bin nun mit dem vierten Zwergenband von Markus Heitz durch. Ist ganz nett!  Aber irgendwie mag ich den Autor nicht so...

@iggi: Wie sieht es denn bei Dir mit dem letzten Harry aus?


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> So, bin nun mit dem vierten Zwergenband von Markus Heitz durch. Ist ganz nett!  Aber irgendwie mag ich den Autor nicht so...
> 
> @iggi: Wie sieht es denn bei Dir mit dem letzten Harry aus?



bin  schon seit ner ewigkeit fertig  
naja
hatte so den eindruck die frau wollte schnell mit dem band fertig werden .. 
demnach war des ende sehr knapp formuliert 
sonst gings...manchmal noch bissi verwirrend aber... passt schon


----------



## wissefux (5. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morsche,
> 
> nicht, dass ich neugierig wäre, aber geht`s etwas genauer? Lange Handschuhe? Mit Polster? Wieso Bikeschuhe, fährst doch keine Klickies?  Dirt-Helm?



lange dünne sommerhandschuhe, ohne polster
bikeschue für plattformpedale. die pins machen halt die sohle kaputt ...
giro e2 helm, nix dirt ...


----------



## Arachne (5. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> lange dünne sommerhandschuhe, ohne polster
> bikeschue für plattformpedale. die pins machen halt die sohle kaputt ...
> giro e2 helm, nix dirt ...



Danke für die Info! 

Ein paar lange Sommerhandschuhe möchte ich mir auch noch holen. Allerdings mit Gelpolster! Beim Helm hab` ich mich schon für den XEN entschieden. Irgendwann demnächst... Plattformschuhe haben noch etwas Zeit. Welche hast Du Dir denn geholt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> lgiro e2 helm, ...



 Auch mein Favorit, m.E. bester Helm von Welt


----------



## Arachne (5. April 2008)

War heute Mittag mal draußen. Es war trocken und viel milder als es mir meine kalten Füße in der Wohnung glauben machen wollten!  Meine Ackerstrecke ist allerdings wieder so richtig eklig matschig.


----------



## Arachne (5. April 2008)

Am Popo: erwähnte ich schon, dass ich nun auch eine Bikewaschanlage habe?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2008)

Irgendwie sehen die Proportionen zwischen Bike und Schlauch auf dem Bild seltsam aus   

Der Schlauch wirkt riesig im Vergleich zum Bike, haste das Bike zu heiss gewaschen?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (5. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Auch mein Favorit, m.E. bester Helm von Welt


Hab ich auch gesagt. So lang, bis er ihn genommen hat.   
Hab den seit ´ner Woche auch und bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Arachne (5. April 2008)

Der Schlauch ist tatsächlich dicker als die üblichen. Bin froh Anschlüsse dafür bekommen zu haben!


----------



## Arachne (5. April 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hab ich auch gesagt. So lang, bis er ihn genommen hat.
> Hab den seit ´ner Woche auch und bin sehr zufrieden damit.



Ist der XEN mittlerweile auch in M da?

Hast Du meinen Beitrag über den Ausbau der Elisabethenstraße gelesen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hab ich auch gesagt. So lang, bis er ihn genommen hat.
> Hab den seit ´ner Woche auch und bin sehr zufrieden damit.



Ich hatte von 2001 bis 2006 einen E2, habe sogar zwischendurch umsonst von Giro ein Ersatz RocLoc bekommen 

2006 habe ich den alten dann geschrottet, indem ich die Deckenhöhe des Fahrradkellers in der Firma massiv überschätzt habe...

... hatte dann ein Jahr lang einen Spezialized (den Knallroten  ), bin dann aber letztes Jahr wieder zurück auf E2 ...

... hatte den Spezialized meinem Filius vermacht, der ist ihm aber nach nur vier Wochen in der Schule geklaut worden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Der Schlauch ist tatsächlich dicker als die üblichen. Bin froh Anschlüsse dafür bekommen zu haben!



Was für'n dickes Rohr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (5. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ist der XEN mittlerweile auch in M da?


Glaubs nicht. Kann ich dir aber von zu Hause aus nicht sicher sagen.   Ich versuch am Montag mal dran zu denken. Welcher denn?



Arachne schrieb:


> Hast Du meinen Beitrag über den Ausbau der Elisabethenstraße gelesen?


So mit einem Auge. Hab mir das aber schon gedacht, da der Weg unter der A66 durch bei Diedenbergen jetzt so schön gemacht wurde. Ob mir das gefällt weiß ich nicht. War immerhin mein liebster Jugend-Feldweg.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (5. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> 2006 habe ich den alten dann geschrottet, indem ich die Deckenhöhe des Fahrradkellers in der Firma massiv überschätzt habe...


Das ging mir mit meinem Specialized so, dem ein nach Regen schwerer Ast am Atzelberg zum Verhängnis wurde. Hat ordentlich gerumst und mich fast vom Rad geholt. Ist zwar nicht völlig hin aber angebrochen und bei einem derart sicherheitsrelevanten Bauteil will ich nicht mit Sollbruchstelle rum fahren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ist der XEN mittlerweile auch in M da?



Gugst Du bei www.hibike.de, suchst nach Giro Xen, wählst Farbe und Grösse und drückst auf Online-Verfügbarkeitsprüfung


----------



## Arachne (5. April 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Glaubs nicht. Kann ich dir aber von zu Hause aus nicht sicher sagen.   Ich versuch am Montag mal dran zu denken. Welcher denn?


Den schwarzen würde ich auf jeden Fall mal anprobieren. Das gleiche wollte ich allerdings auch mit dem brown fabric.



Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> So mit einem Auge. Hab mir das aber schon gedacht, da der Weg unter der A66 durch bei Diedenbergen jetzt so schön gemacht wurde. Ob mir das gefällt weiß ich nicht. War immerhin mein liebster Jugend-Feldweg.


Für meinen Weg zur A***** wäre es mir schon recht, wenn ich bei Nässe nicht zweimal am Tag eingesaut werden würde...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Das ging mir mit meinem Specialized so, dem ein nach Regen schwerer Ast am Atzelberg zum Verhängnis wurde. Hat ordentlich gerumst und mich fast vom Rad geholt. Ist zwar nicht völlig hin aber angebrochen und bei einem derart sicherheitsrelevanten Bauteil will ich nicht mit Sollbruchstelle rum fahren.



Bin im Fahrradkeller auf's Rad aus dem Sattel und rums hat's gemacht, mir hat sogar die Halswirbelsäule weh getan hinterher...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (5. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gugst Du bei www.hibike.de, suchst nach Giro Xen, wählst Farbe und Grösse und drückst auf Online-Verfügbarkeitsprüfung


Online-Verfügbarkeit ist nicht immer auch gleich Ladenverfügbarkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (5. April 2008)

Hey, ich hab vier Beiträge auf einer Seite geschrieben!  Ganz was Seltenes! 

Edit: Fünf!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Online-Verfügbarkeit ist nicht immer auch gleich Ladenverfügbarkeit.



Très interessant & Good to know  

Für mich aber bekanntlicherweise nahezu irrelevant, da ich ja 'eh fast immer nur Online kaufe, ausser ich brauche einen Artikel schnell und kann nicht auf die Postlieferung warten, so wie letztens bei dem Geschenkgutschein für die junge Dame


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2008)

In Schwarz gefällt mir der Xen auch am Besten


----------



## Arachne (5. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> In Schwarz gefällt mir der Xen auch am Besten



Der brown fabric ist mit Stoff überzogen, was natürlich auch cool wöre...


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. April 2008)

gn8 @all


----------



## Arachne (5. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> gn8 @all



Wochenende, Ferien, mitten am Tag -> ???


----------



## caroka (5. April 2008)

Hab mein kleines Schwarzes am Bett stehen. 
......und was soll ich Euch sagen......das neue kleine edle Teil lunzt ganz neidisch. Wie gut das es noch keine Beine hat.  

Bald ist es soweit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Bald ist es soweit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2008)

Ich sag' dann mal GN8


----------



## Maggo (6. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Hab mein kleines Schwarzes am Bett stehen.
> ......und was soll ich Euch sagen......das neue kleine edle Teil lunzt ganz neidisch. Wie gut das es noch keine Beine hat.
> 
> Bald ist es soweit.



   gibts was neues? ich bekomm grad alles nur sporadisch mit da sich mein tätigkeitsfeld in der anstalt gerade etwas mehr vom schreibtisch weg bewegt und ich dann folglich nicht immer mitlese.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2008)

Moin, moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2008)

It's raining again...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> It's raining again...



Jetzt geht der Regen gerade in Schnee über


----------



## wissefux (6. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Jetzt geht der Regen gerade in Schnee über



so is es. rund um den staufen fetteste schneeflocken  
auf höhe wahltho hats wieder geschifft ...

nein, das ist jetzt kein live report vom staufen, ich hab die tour nach ner stunde halt abgebrochen und sitz wieder am pc


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. April 2008)

morgen 
wasn shice ! 
will SOMMER.... .... BERGE.... ......TROCKENE TRAILS.....


----------



## Maggo (6. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> .........am pc


 doch kein apple!?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> auf höhe wahltho hats wieder geschifft ...



Tja und jetzt eben hier schon Schnee 



wissefux schrieb:


> ...ich hab die tour nach ner stunde halt abgebrochen und sitz wieder am pc


----------



## Arachne (6. April 2008)

Morsche,

pienzt hier mal nicht so rum!  Bin froh, dass der WP vorbei ist und ich ganz entspannt quatschen, lesen, essen,... kann!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2008)

fbh meldet: Staufen ist weiss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (6. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> fbh meldet: Staufen ist weiss



what??
bei euch flachlandtirolern schneits, und ich hock im regen??


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> what??
> bei euch flachlandtirolern schneits, und ich hock im regen??



pardon....SCHNEEregen


----------



## Arachne (6. April 2008)

Whow, Lenzhahn liegt ja tatsächlich auf 410m...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> pardon....SCHNEEregen



Hier wechselt es auch dauernd


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Whow, Lenzhahn liegt ja tatsächlich auf 410m...



aber bitte doch *420m*  

und unser hausberg hat immerhin 512m


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> aber bitte doch *420m*
> 
> und unser hausberg hat immerhin 512m



Booaahh eehh 

Meiner hat nur gut 450m 

Dafür wohn ich aber nur auf 250m und hab' 200hm Auffahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> aber bitte doch *420m*
> 
> und unser hausberg hat immerhin 512m



420m bestenfalls am höchsten Zipfel! Und von Hofheim bis auf den Kapellenberg sind es 150Hm und nicht unter 100...


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Booaahh eehh
> 
> Meiner hat nur gut 450m
> 
> Dafür wohn ich aber nur auf 250m und hab' 200hm Auffahrt



bäbäbäbäbäbäääää 
dafür hab ich an meinem hausberg ein kleines felsenmeer


----------



## Arachne (6. April 2008)

Vom Kapellenberg runter hat es einige (befahrene) DH-Linien! 

Na los, wer hat den Längsten - äh die meisten Hm/DHs/...


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> 420m bestenfalls am höchsten Zipfel! Und von Hofheim bis auf den Kapellenberg sind es 150Hm und nicht unter 100...



laut google earth ist der höchste punkt im ort auf 432


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2008)

Downhill haben wir am Staufen auch und überhaupt mit die schönsten Trails im ganzen Taunus 



Arachne schrieb:


> Na los, wer hat den Längsten ...



Darüber müssen wir gar nicht erst diskutieren, den hab' ich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


>



'tschuldigung, ich meinte natürlich


----------



## caroka (6. April 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> gibts was neues? ich bekomm grad alles nur sporadisch mit da sich mein tätigkeitsfeld in der anstalt gerade etwas mehr vom schreibtisch weg bewegt und ich dann folglich nicht immer mitlese.



Wahltho hat mir einen Rahmen von Radon (gleiche Geometrie wie mein Alter) mit ner Fox SL und Scheibenbremsen (Hayes nine) verkauft. Da besorge ich mir jetzt den Rest der Teile und dann schrauben wir *schielzuwahltho* das kleine ge!le Teil zusammen. Das war das, was ich bei meinem HT vermisst hatte, ne gute Gabel und Scheibenbremsen. Und ich glaube es wird leichter als mein Altes. Ein Fully ist mir zu kosten- und zeitintensiv von der Wartung her.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> ..und dann schrauben wir *schielzuwahltho* das kleine ge!le Teil zusammen. ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Downhill haben wir am Staufen auch und überhaupt mit die schönsten Trails im ganzen Taunus



woher willsten das wissen  
warst schon mal am NICKEL fahrn


----------



## caroka (6. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


>


Ja, da machen wir es uns im Keller gemütlich, so bei Dämmerlicht.........
mensch bin ich hei.....didei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (6. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ja, da machen wir es uns im Keller gemütlich, so bei Dämmerlicht.........
> mensch bin ich hei.....didei.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ja, da machen wir es uns im Keller gemütlich, so bei Dämmerlicht.........
> mensch bin ich hei.....didei.



... genau, ich steh' darauf im Keller bei Dämmerlicht an ge!len Teilen 'rumzuschrauben


----------



## caroka (6. April 2008)

Früher war das sonntagmorgens irgendwie greifbarer nicht so virtuell. 

Rasier Deinem Bannerträger mal den Bart ab. So alt sind wir jetzt auch noch nicht.


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Früher war das sonntagmorgens irgendwie greifbarer nicht so virtuell.
> 
> Rasier Deinem Bannerträger mal den Bart ab. So alt sind wir jetzt auch noch nicht.








besser?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Rasier Deinem Bannerträger mal den Bart ab. So alt sind wir jetzt auch noch nicht.



Erstmal geh' ich auf den Spin-Trainer, damit mein Kreislauf endlich mal in Schwung kommt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


>



<- Steht doch da schon


----------



## caroka (6. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> besser?



    
.....und was macht da der Heiligenschein.......   

....sei froh, dass Du gerade Geburtstag hattest..... den Entscheidenden 

Gerad mal bei den Freireitern gewesen:


ChaboDeluxe schrieb:


> Grade gefunden Klick hier!


Jetzt muss ich was machen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> <- Steht doch da schon



doppelt hält besser


----------



## Zilli (6. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ja, da machen wir es uns im Keller gemütlich, so bei Dämmerlicht.........
> mensch bin ich hei.....didei.


Ja ja, Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude ... .... bzw. eher Vorsp*** 

Hallo zusammen, 
wir sind gut zurückgekommen. Beim Losfahren in Kaprun wunderte mich nur, warum die Frontscheibe schiefer als die Landschaftshorizontale war ... 
ein Platten im _Tubeless_-Reifen . Zum Glück lagert der Reservereifen unter dem Kofferaum, jedoch außerhalb der Karosserie. So mußte ich nicht den ganzen Kofferaum ausräumen.
Ich freue mich mal wieder hier (Staufen, Judenkopf) zu Biken, auch wenn ich trainingsbedingt die rote Laterne ziemlich hoch halten werde . 

Muß nur noch das Wetter mal langsam mitspielen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (6. April 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Ja ja, Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude ... .... bzw. eher Vorsp***
> 
> Hallo zusammen,
> wir sind gut zurückgekommen. Beim Losfahren in Kaprun wunderte mich nur, warum die Frontscheibe schiefer als die Landschaftshorizontale war ...
> ...


mein trainingsstadn dürfte sich mit dem deinen gut decken. ich helf dir beim halten, zumindest bergan!


----------



## Arachne (6. April 2008)

Wann Jungs?  Is` grad` trocken!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2008)

So, hab' fertisch gemacht


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wann Jungs?  Is` grad` trocken!



von oben ja.....
aber von unten..... mhm ...nein 

aber egal wozu fährt man bergfahrrad....


----------



## Maggo (6. April 2008)

ich faah maa liber wann anders.


----------



## Arachne (6. April 2008)

Pussies!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (6. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Pussies!



wer hat sich hier denn ein bike mit mehr komfort gekauft ????

Pussie   

will auch ne pussie sein :'(


----------



## Arachne (6. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wer hat sich hier denn ein bike mit mehr komfort gekauft ????
> 
> Pussie
> 
> will auch ne pussie sein :'(



komm` Du mal in mein Alter, dann darfst Du Dir auch `n Sofa holen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2008)

Hab' mir den Giro Xen in Schwarz gerade bei Actionsports bestellt, dort ist er in den gängen Größen/Farben lagernd und leicht preisreduziert


----------



## Arachne (6. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hab' mir den Giro Xen in Schwarz gerade bei Actionsports bestellt, dort ist er in den gängen Größen/Farben lagernd und leicht preisreduziert



 Ich warte noch ein wenig in der Hoffnung, ihn noch günstiger zu bekommen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. April 2008)

mhm
mir fällt grad auf das ich über die ferien ,,Irrungen und WIrrungen,, von fontane lesen sollte 
uuups


----------



## caroka (6. April 2008)

Eben bei GMX gelesen  


*Eisbär Knut*
Knut wird erwachsen und tötet Putzkolonne.

Zehn Karpfen, die als Beckenreiniger im Einsatz waren, starben. mehr......


Sind die noch sauber.........


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Eben bei GMX gelesen
> 
> 
> *Eisbär Knut*
> ...



oh nein  
ein raubtier!!


in ner WOCHE heißts dann:
KNUT-tötet 10 Karpfen
Kann er auch für den Zoobesucher eine Gefahr werden?
oder
ZEIGT KNUT EINEN ÜBERDURCHSCHNITTLICHEN JAGDTRIEB?
demnach KNUT eine GEfahr für den MEschen?

immer diese sensations-Pressefritzen


----------



## wissefux (6. April 2008)

knut sollte endlich abgeknallt werden, so wie bruno.
ausgestopft sind doch eh viel schöner ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> *Eisbär Knut*
> Knut wird erwachsen und tötet Putzkolonne.
> 
> Zehn Karpfen, die als Beckenreiniger im Einsatz waren, starben. mehr......
> ...



 Ge!le Geschichte, hab' ich A. vorhin auch vorgelesen  

... und sauber können sie nicht mehr sein, denn die Beckenreinigungskolonne ist ja futsch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> knut sollte endlich abgeknallt werden, so wie bruno.
> ausgestopft sind doch eh viel schöner ...



 Fux, das sach' ich A., die kommt persönlich bei Dir vorbei und stopft DICH aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (6. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Fux, das sach' ich A., die kommt persönlich bei Dir vorbei und stopft DICH aus



Da will ich dabei sein.....


----------



## Zilli (6. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> von oben ja.....
> aber von unten..... mhm ...nein


Von unten wär's mir egal; hab ja SealSkinzdingenskirchen   ... gibt's davon eigentlich auch Hosen


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Da will ich dabei sein.....


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. April 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Von unten wär's mir egal; hab ja *SealSkinzdingenskirchen*   ... gibt's davon eigentlich auch Hosen



--> Goggel
Es wurden keine mit Ihrer Suchanfrage - SealSkinzdingenskirchen  - übereinstimmenden Dokumente gefunden.

Vorschläge:

    * Vergewissern Sie sich, dass alle Wörter richtig geschrieben sind.
    * Probieren Sie andere Suchbegriffe.
    * Probieren Sie allgemeinere Suchbegriffe.


----------



## Zilli (6. April 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> mein trainingsstadn dürfte sich mit dem deinen gut decken. ich helf dir beim halten, zumindest bergan!


schön, same procedere as last year   ; bergab fahr ich dann hinter Dir und helf Dir beim Flicken  


Arachne schrieb:


> Wann Jungs?  Is` grad` trocken!


Am liebsten gleich ; bin heut Nachmittag jedoch auf Schwager-Geburtstag, wo ich normalerweise hingebiked wäre; mußte jedoch (Auto) fahren wg. Frau + Kind (für 2 Personen hab ich noch keinen Fahrradanhänger zum Glück)

Im Ernst, meinerseits asap.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2008)

... er meint glaube ich so irgendwelche wasserdichten Söckchen


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... er meint glaube ich so irgendwelche wasserdichten Söckchen



*lichtaufgeh*


----------



## Zilli (6. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> --> Goggel
> Es wurden keine mit Ihrer Suchanfrage - SealSkinzdingenskirchen - übereinstimmenden Dokumente gefunden.
> 
> Vorschläge:
> ...


  probiers nochmal über ibäi...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2008)

... and who the f*ck is "goggel"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (6. April 2008)

ich muß mich mal wieder sehen lassen ... bis heut abend.


----------



## Arachne (6. April 2008)

@Zilli: wenn ich früh genug Bescheid weiß (>= 1,5h Vorlauf), geht es gerne auch abends! 

Berto will Di., 15.4. wieder mal fahren (wir hoffentlich früher)!


----------



## Arachne (6. April 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> ich muß mich mal wieder sehen lassen ... bis heut abend.



 armes Würstchen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> armes Würstchen!



Ich hoffe doch, dass er dort etwas besseres zu Essen bekommt


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... and who the f*ck is "goggel"



google sagt jeder


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. April 2008)

hat jemand erfahrungen mit nem peugeot 306?? http://autoscout24.de/Details.aspx?id=lxlkbkfv4npa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (6. April 2008)

der kater fährt sowas ich glaub nur ne nummer kleiner.


----------



## wissefux (6. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> knut sollte endlich abgeknallt werden, so wie bruno.
> ausgestopft sind doch eh viel schöner ...



sorry : vorsicht ironie hoch 10 !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> sorry : vorsicht ironie hoch 10 !



Well understood: Wir würden doch auch nie 'nen Fux ausstopfen


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. April 2008)

leeecker


----------



## Maggo (6. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> leeecker



zuwenig federweg.


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. April 2008)

naaajaa geht schon


----------



## caroka (6. April 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> zuwenig federweg.


Ich glaub er sucht jetzt eher was tiefergelegtes und nix hochbeiniges.


----------



## caroka (6. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> sorry : vorsicht ironie hoch 10 !



Wir kennen Dich doch!


----------



## caroka (6. April 2008)

.


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich glaub er sucht jetzt eher was tiefergelegtes und nix hochbeiniges.



neeee
nich so ner tiefergelegte schei!e 
ich find der ST der geht sogar noch ....allerdings liegt er nicht in meiner Preisklasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> leeecker


----------



## Arachne (6. April 2008)

so `nen 306er könnte ich mir auch vorstellen!


----------



## Arachne (6. April 2008)

Gude Hirsch, welcome back!  Alles roger?


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


>



guck doch mal!
226 PS ! da bist du ruck zuck in Kreuznach  oder wenn dus übertreibst ganz schnell an der Wand

und es passt ein bike rein


----------



## Arachne (6. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> guck doch mal!
> 226 PS ! da bist du ruck zuck in Kreuznach  oder wenn dus übertreibst ganz schnell an der Wand
> 
> und es passt ein bike rein



Jetzt mal abgesehen davon, dass ich alleine schon mit dem Kaufpreis mehrere "gescheite" Kisten kaufen könnte, wäre mir der Unterhalt so `ner Maschine schon viiieeel zu teuer!


----------



## Arachne (6. April 2008)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja noch mal raus, aber...


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Jetzt mal abgesehen davon, dass ich alleine schon mit dem Kaufpreis mehrere "gescheite" Kisten kaufen könnte, wäre mir der Unterhalt so `ner Maschine schon viiieeel zu teuer!



jo stimmt 
da wirste zahlen können/müssen


----------



## mzaskar (6. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> neeee
> nich so ner tiefergelegte schei!e
> ich find der ST der geht sogar noch ....allerdings liegt er nicht in meiner Preisklasse



Aber nur mit Fuxschwanz an der Antenne


----------



## mzaskar (6. April 2008)

Schönen Abend ihr FlachländerundaufdenSommerwarter 

Habe gerade 2 schöne flowige Freeridetage in den mir nahe liegenden Bergen hintermir. 

Pulver bis zum abwinken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (6. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber nur mit Fuxschwanz an der Antenne



standart


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. April 2008)

wenn ich morgen aufwache sind meine ferien vorbei und ich muss wieder jeden morgen um 7:45Uhr in der schule hocken


----------



## Arachne (6. April 2008)

Hast Du was aus Deinen Ferien gemacht? Wie oft bist Du gefahren?


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hast Du was aus Deinen Ferien gemacht? Wie oft bist Du gefahren?



nää
bin uz wenig gefahren...vllt max 200km...


----------



## Arachne (6. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> nää
> bin uz wenig gefahren...vllt max 200km...



...und die sicherlich mit dem Auto...


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...und die sicherlich mit dem Auto...



nein mim bike....
allerdings war des größtenteils nur so kleinkram... mal zu arbeit mal kurz nach idstein usw...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (6. April 2008)

@ Zilli

hast du eigentlich meinen Bruder getroffen, der war nämlich auch auf dem Kitzsteinhorn


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. April 2008)

so
ich geh dann mal meine ferien beenden 
[email protected] all


----------



## wissefux (6. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Wir kennen Dich doch!





wahltho schrieb:


> Well understood: Wir würden doch auch nie 'nen Fux ausstopfen



ihr ja, aber andere nicht.

hab sogar schon von mitlesenden eisbären gehört


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> 226 PS ! da bist du ruck zuck in Kreuznach



Paah, 226 PS so 'ne Kinderkacke, das zieht doch keinen Hering vom Teller, das kannste auch Roller fahren  




  




Ich frag' mich allerdings manchmal, ob man nicht heutzutage nicht auch bei PKWs für Fahranfänger PS-Begrenzungen einführen sollte, so wie bei Mopeds


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab sogar schon von mitlesenden eisbären gehört


----------



## Arachne (6. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ihr ja, aber andere nicht.
> 
> hab sogar schon von mitlesenden eisbären gehört



Ich zieh` meinen Hut vor jedem, der hier versucht mit zu lesen!


----------



## Arachne (6. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Zilli
> 
> hast du eigentlich meinen Bruder getroffen, der war nämlich auch auf dem Kitzsteinhorn



  Davon gibt`s noch einen?!?!


----------



## Arachne (6. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so
> ich geh dann mal meine ferien beenden
> [email protected] all



mein Beileid!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Davon gibt`s noch einen?!?!



Die Klonen heutzutage echt schon alles


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (6. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hat jemand erfahrungen mit nem peugeot 306?? http://autoscout24.de/Details.aspx?id=lxlkbkfv4npa


Hab da ausreichend Erfahrung. Ich hab ´nen 306 XS (110 Pferde), meine Mutter einen XR (89 Pferde) und mein Bruder hat genau so einen wie in der Anzeige. Meine Frau hat ´nen 106 und früher hatten wir alle mal ´nen 205.
Der 306 ist ein sehr zuverlässiges Auto, allerdings mit 75 PS eher der gemütlichen Gangart zugedacht.
Interessanterweise hat der dort gezeigte 306 mit EZ 03/97 noch den alten Grill, die Frontscheinwerfer, Rückleuchten und das Cockpit verbaut, wie es meines Wissens nur bis 96 verbaut wurde. Das Auto mag als EZ 97 haben, BJ, dürfte aber 96 oder früher sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2008)

Gn8


----------



## wissefux (7. April 2008)

moin !

zur wetterlage : die b8 war frei von schnee und eis  
ok, die straßen in kelkheim auch. nur das auto mußte erst mal ausgegraben werden


----------



## caroka (7. April 2008)

Moin moin,



mzaskar schrieb:


> Schönen Abend ihr FlachländerundaufdenSommerwarter
> 
> Habe gerade 2 schöne flowige Freeridetage in den mir nahe liegenden Bergen hintermir.
> 
> Pulver bis zum abwinken



So macht Schnee bestimmt Spass. 

Mist, keine Lust auf Stau.


----------



## mzaskar (7. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Davon gibt`s noch einen?!?!



noch 3


----------



## mzaskar (7. April 2008)

Guten Morgen ins Plauscherland 

Ich geh mal einen Schneemann, nee Moment, eine Schneefrau bauen 

Glaube ich lasse es Velo heute stehen und nutze den ÖPNV .....


----------



## Maggo (7. April 2008)

kackwetter. trotzdem nen guten morgen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2008)

Moin, Moin 

Bei uns liegt etwas Schnee...


----------



## caroka (7. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin, Moin
> 
> Bei uns liegt etwas Schnee...



Hier liegt schon fast nichts mehr.

@mzaskar
Ne Schneefrau ist okay. Die schmilzt glatt dahin, wenn Du sie in Arm nimmst.


----------



## Arachne (7. April 2008)

Morgen,

 da draußen ist es ja weiß! 

Außerdem scheint Wind zu gehen!?





mzaskar schrieb:


> noch 3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (7. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Hier liegt schon fast nichts mehr.
> 
> @mzaskar
> Ne Schneefrau ist okay. Die schmilzt glatt dahin, wenn Du sie in Arm nimmst.



...und schon ist alles naß!


----------



## Arachne (7. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Mist, keine Lust auf Stau.



Brauche ich heute, glaube ich, keine Angst vor zu haben.


----------



## Arachne (7. April 2008)

Jetzt schneits auch noch...


----------



## mzaskar (7. April 2008)

mzaskar ==> Frau ==> dahinschmelzen ==>


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Mist, keine Lust auf Stau.



Verkehrstechnisch muss das heute morgen ja das reinste Chaos sein, als ich die B8 bei Sulzbach kreuzte, war da schon ein Monsterstau bis hoch nach Bad Soden rauf und auf der A66 Richtung FFM ist wohl ebenfalls Ende Gelände (wahrscheinlich der Grund für den Stau auf der B8)  

Ich wurde jedenfalls von einer steifem WSW-Brise grösstenteils Raumschots/vor dem Wind nach FFM getrieben. Auf den Halbwindschlägen habe ich den Graupel allerdings wie Nadelstiche auf der Stirn und im Gesicht empfunden...


----------



## wissefux (7. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Verkehrstechnisch muss das heute morgen ja das reinste Chaos sein, als ich die B8 bei Sulzbach kreuzte, war da schon ein Monsterstau bis hoch nach Bad Soden rauf und auf der A66 Richtung FFM ist wohl ebenfalls Ende Gelände (wahrscheinlich der Grund für den Stau auf der B8)



stau auf der b8   also heut gegen 5.45 uhr war da rein gar nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (7. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> stau auf der b8   also heut gegen 5.45 uhr war da rein gar nix



grad im radi gehört : 4 km stau auf der b8   also quasi von oben bis unten ...

was machen die leute alle so spät uff de gass  

ich raffs net, ist doch nur nass auf der strasse, wenn ich hier aus dem fenster gucke ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> grad im radi gehört : 4 km stau auf der b8   also quasi von oben bis unten ...



Was machen die bloss alle auf meinem privaten Hockenheimring, so eine Unverschämtheit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> was machen die leute alle so spät uff de gass



Das sind die ganzen Taunus-/Vortaunusbonzen, die haben keine festen Arbeitszeiten 

... so wie ich


----------



## wissefux (7. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das sind die ganzen Taunus-/Vortaunusbonzen, die haben keine festen Arbeitszeiten
> 
> ... so wie ich



habe auch keine festen a******-zeiten, nutze die gleitzeit aber zu meinem vorteil. früh hin und früh heim  

aber bitte nicht weitersagen, sonst haben wir demnächst schon zu meiner zeit den mega-stau


----------



## Arachne (7. April 2008)

Ich hatte stürmischen Wind aus SW  und keinerlei Stau!  Jetzt glüht mein Kopf... Erstmal `nen Tee!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2008)

Apropos Bonzen: Jetzt trifft's unsere Politiker aber ganz hart, denn sie müssen jetzt arbeiten  

http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/telegramm/news-ticker,rendertext=4202942.html


----------



## Arachne (7. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...
> aber bitte nicht weitersagen, sonst haben wir demnächst schon zu meiner zeit den mega-stau



glaube ich nicht wirklich...


----------



## Arachne (7. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> mzaskar ==> Frau ==> dahinschmelzen ==>



 mzaskar ist eine Frau, die dahin schmelzt?!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2008)

Richtig lustig könnte es erst morgen früh werden, weil es heute nacht gut unter Null gehen soll mit den Temperaturen und alles schön nass drausen ist


----------



## mzaskar (7. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> mzaskar ==> Frau ==> dahinschmelzen ==>


warum gibt man immer solche Steilvorlagen   



			
				Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> mzaskar ist eine Frau, die dahin schmelzt?!


 
Angepasst:

Mzaskar (nice guy) -> trifft-> Frau (intelligent)-> Frau schmilzt auf Grund des Charmes von mzaskar dahin -->


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (7. April 2008)

Ist eigentlich wieder `ne Steilvorlage, würde aber immer gemeiner...


----------



## Arachne (7. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Richtig lustig könnte es erst morgen früh werden, weil es heute nacht gut unter Null gehen soll mit den Temperaturen und alles schön nass drausen ist



Naja, -2°C, da hoffe ich eigentlich, dass es nicht wirklich glatt wird.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, -2°C, da hoffe ich eigentlich, dass es nicht wirklich glatt wird.



Vllt. nicht bei Dir da unten im Flachland, bei uns ist das schon eine gewisse Wahrscheinlichkeit gegeben ...


... aber zum Glück dauert Umrüsten auf Spikes ja < 10 Minuten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2008)

Action Sports schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihren Auftrag.
> 
> Ihr aktueller Bestellstatus: Versendet



Geht echt immer Ratzfatz bei Action Sports


----------



## Arachne (7. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vllt. nicht bei Dir da unten im Flachland, bei uns ist das schon eine gewisse Wahrscheinlichkeit gegeben ...
> 
> 
> ... aber zum Glück dauert Umrüsten auf Spikes ja < 10 Minuten



60Hm...


----------



## mzaskar (7. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich wieder `ne Steilvorlage, würde aber immer gemeiner...


 
Danke   

so bin ich nicht vollends am Boden zerstört


----------



## mzaskar (7. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vllt. nicht bei Dir da unten im Flachland, bei uns ist das schon eine gewisse Wahrscheinlichkeit gegeben ...
> 
> 
> ... aber zum Glück dauert Umrüsten auf Spikes ja < 10 Minuten


 
Hab mein Velo im Stall gelassen, da das umrüsten auf Spikes länger dauert, ausserdem plagt mich etwas Schnupfen und Husten und kratzen im Hals ..... Ausserdem war es hier an den exponierteren Stellen, oder an Stellen mit wenig Sonneneinstrahluing sch****glatt und ein defekter Helm im Winter reich.


----------



## Arachne (7. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hab mein Velo im Stall gelassen, da das umrüsten auf Spikes länger dauert, ausserdem plagt mich etwas Schnupfen und Husten und kratzen im Hals ..... Ausserdem war es hier an den exponierteren Stellen, oder an Stellen mit wenig Sonneneinstrahluing sch****glatt und ein defekter Helm im Winter reich.



Gute Besserung! 

Übernächstes Wochenende ist es bestimmt viiiieeeel besser...


----------



## Arachne (7. April 2008)

Mittlerweile schneit es sogar hier in Biebrich!  Ist normalerweise eher selten.

Muß heute Mittag trotzdem raus.  Werde mich dazu mit einigen Leckerlies locken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (7. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gute Besserung!
> 
> Übernächstes Wochenende ist es bestimmt viiiieeeel besser...


 
Es kann natürlich auch noch mehr Schnee in den Bergen liegen  Dann müsste ich mir doch ueberlegen, den Saisonabschluss nach hinten zu schieben ......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> 60Hm...



Vllt. erinnerst Du Dich noch daran, dass ich diesen Winter schon öfter über Glätte berichtet habe, wohingegen in Deinen Gefilden oder auch beim Fux nur Nässe war


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2008)

So, isch geh' dann ma' pumpen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2008)

Ganz lustig:  

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ECWoPwPK864

... und kein FSK18


----------



## mzaskar (7. April 2008)

aber der böse Proxy lässt mich nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> aber der böse Proxy lässt mich nicht



Shicendreck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (7. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und kein FSK18



aber fsk firma  



mzaskar schrieb:


> aber der böse Proxy lässt mich nicht



s.o.


----------



## Arachne (7. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, isch geh' dann ma' pumpen



Un`, wieviel konnste Dir pumpen?


----------



## Arachne (7. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ganz lustig:
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ECWoPwPK864
> 
> ... und kein FSK18



 

Trotzdem würde ich es keinen Kindern zeigen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Un`, wieviel konnste Dir pumpen?




Ich hab' unbegrenzt Kredit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2008)

Vllt. funzt ja der hier

http://de.groups.yahoo.com/group/network_lot/message/13

Auch 'ne Monsternummer


----------



## Arachne (7. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vllt. erinnerst Du Dich noch daran, dass ich diesen Winter schon öfter über Glätte berichtet habe, wohingegen in Deinen Gefilden oder auch beim Fux nur Nässe war



Ne, in Hofheim war auch schon glatt; Spikesfahrer, Warmduscher, Schutzblechfahrer,...


----------



## Arachne (7. April 2008)

Ich muß mich jetzt erstmal um meine Leckerlies kümmern!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2008)

<----- Yepp!!!



Arachne schrieb:


> Spikesfahrer, Warmduscher, Schutzblechfahrer,...


----------



## Arachne (7. April 2008)

Muß ich mir, wenn ich euch versuche aufzuziehen, mittlerweile eigentlich Gedanken machen, wer hier mitliest, so wie der Fux?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Muß ich mir, wenn ich euch versuche aufzuziehen, mittlerweile eigentlich Gedanken machen, wer hier mitliest, so wie der Fux?



Woher sollen wir wissen, ob Du Dir sorgen machen musst, wenn wir Dich ver*rschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (7. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vllt. funzt ja der hier
> 
> http://de.groups.yahoo.com/group/network_lot/message/13
> 
> Auch 'ne Monsternummer


 
*Your Access was denied because the requested URL is part of the blocked category "Newsgroups/Blogs, Private Homepages"*


Your request to URL "http://de.groups.yahoo.com/group/network_lot/message/13" has been blocked by the Webwasher URL filter database. The URL is listed in categories (Newsgroups/Blogs, Private Homepages) which are not allowed by your administrator at this time. 

Notice: All operations are logged on an anonymous basis! Please read the directive xyz. 

Please contact your Helpdesk, if the requested site was blocked obviously because of malfunction. 
(This would be the case e.g. for the sites www.google.com, www.csam.com, www.nzz.ch, etc.) 

*If you are sure that the site was blocked wrongly (not covered by xyz) please proceed here to unlock the site.*
*Notice: The category Web Mail is blocked for IT security reasons, unlock requests will not be granted. *


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2008)

... tja ich würde sagen, dass da wohl ein vergleichsweise wesentlich effizienterer Internetfilter im Einsatz ist


----------



## mzaskar (7. April 2008)

<--- angepasst 



Arachne schrieb:


> Ne, in Hofheim war auch schon glatt; Spikesfahrer, Warmduscher, Schutzblechfahrer,...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2008)

... aber dann freu' Dich darauf, dass Du heute abend zu Hause noch was Lustiges zum Lesen/Anschauen hast


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> <--- angepasst




 Warmduscher passte bei mir nicht mehr hin


----------



## mzaskar (7. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Warmduscher passte bei mir nicht mehr hin


 
Dachte ich mir


----------



## mzaskar (7. April 2008)

Eine Frae an die Reiselustigen 

Wer kennt sich den im Gebiet zwischen Genua und Nizza aus??

Bin ja in einigen Wochen an der Cote im Urlaub, und denke nun mal darüber nach bis nach Genua mit dem Zug zu reisen und dann von dort bis nach LeLavandou mit dem Rad an der Küste entlang zu fahren .... 
Kam mir nur mal so in den Sinn, da der Fux diesen Link zum Livereport vom Alpenzorro geschickt hat .... und jeder fängt ja mal klein an


----------



## Arachne (7. April 2008)

Nicht meine Ecke...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (7. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ist der XEN mittlerweile auch in M da?


Ist in olive fade und white digi camo in M mittlerweile da. 

Grüße von der Front!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (7. April 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ist in olive fade und white digi camo in M mittlerweile da.
> 
> Grüße von der Front!



Danke für die Info!  Sind leider beide nicht meine Farben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wer kennt sich den im Gebiet zwischen Genua und Nizza aus??



Ich bin im Herst 2001 einmal mit A. und F. die Küste in mehreren Etappen von La Spezia bis an die Côte abgefahren, also inkl. Cinque Terre.

Ich muss sagen, dass mir die italienische Riviera nicht so gut gefallen, hat wie die französche Riviera...

... die Ecke bei Le La ist einfach traumhaft


----------



## wissefux (7. April 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Grüße von der Front!



wenn du schon an der front mitliest : wie ist denn die aktuelle wetterlage da oben ?
könnte sein, dass ich spontan meinen besuch heute lieber sein lasse ...


----------



## mzaskar (7. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bin im Herst 2001 einmal mit A. und F. die Küste in mehreren Etappen von La Spezia bis an die Côte abgefahren, also inkl. Cinque Terre.
> 
> Ich muss sagen, dass mir die italienische Riviera nicht so gut gefallen, hat wie die französche Riviera...
> 
> ... die Ecke bei Le La ist einfach traumhaft


 
ist ja nur mal so eine Idee ..... hmmmm oder ich spare die Woche und mache im Herbst noch etwas auf La Gomera, obwohl mein Ökoherz nicht so gerne fliegt ........


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ist ja nur mal so eine Idee .....



Ist ja auch nur mein Eindruck gewesen von einmal längsfahren auf der Küstenstrasse mit dem Auto vor 6 1/2 Jahren...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. April 2008)

ICH BIN WIEDER ONLINE  

sind ja nur genau 3 Wochen mehr als vorher angekündigt die die Telekom gebraucht hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2008)

Gude Gresi 



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ICH BIN WIEDER ONLINE



Roger that


----------



## Arachne (7. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ist ja nur mal so eine Idee ..... hmmmm oder ich spare die Woche und mache im Herbst noch etwas auf La Gomera, obwohl mein Ökoherz nicht so gerne fliegt ........



Naja, wenn de nich an den Comer See willst...


----------



## Arachne (7. April 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ICH BIN WIEDER ONLINE
> 
> sind ja nur genau 3 Wochen mehr als vorher angekündigt die die Telekom gebraucht hat



wahnsinn... 

Und was machts Biken?


----------



## Arachne (7. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> wenn du schon an der front mitliest : wie ist denn die aktuelle wetterlage da oben ?
> könnte sein, dass ich spontan meinen besuch heute lieber sein lasse ...



Vielleicht liest er gar nicht mit, sondern hat nur etwas von seiner todo-Liste abgearbeitet.


----------



## wissefux (7. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Vielleicht liest er gar nicht mit, sondern hat nur etwas von seiner todo-Liste abgearbeitet.



zum groß mitlesen wird er keine zeit haben. die straßenlage sah aber bis hornau sehr gut aus. denke, ich kann es wagen und dem daniel noch ein wenig a***** verschaffen


----------



## Arachne (7. April 2008)

wetteronline hat die morgige Tiefsttemperatur-Vorhersage mittlerweile von -2 auf -1°C korrigiert.


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. April 2008)

mooooin


----------



## Arachne (7. April 2008)

und, wie war es heute nach den Ferien?


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> und, wie war es heute nach den Ferien?



och ging sogar


----------



## wissefux (7. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> wetteronline hat die morgige Tiefsttemperatur-Vorhersage mittlerweile von -2 auf -1°C korrigiert.



na dann doch in kurz, oder ?  

@caro : ne schicke  brille gefunden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (7. April 2008)

War heut shopping im Taunus Trumpf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> wetteronline hat die morgige Tiefsttemperatur-Vorhersage mittlerweile von -2 auf -1°C korrigiert.



HR3 warnt in den Wetternachrichten vor nächtlicher Glättebildung bis in die Niederungen bei Temperaturen zwischen -2 und -6 Grad bei klarem Himmel


----------



## Arachne (7. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> HR3 warnt in den Wetternachrichten vor nächtlicher Glättebildung bis in die Niederungen bei Temperaturen zwischen -2 und -6 Grad bei klarem Himmel



Brrrr, dann bleibe ich doch lieber bei wetteronline.


----------



## Arachne (7. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> War heut shopping im Taunus Trumpf


----------



## Arachne (7. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> na dann doch in kurz, oder ?
> 
> @caro : ne schicke  brille gefunden ?



Kronberg ist so ähnlich, wie das Forum: man (und frau) trifft sich...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> wahnsinn...
> 
> Und was machts Biken?



nuja, momentan nix da Antibiotika, morgen gehts zum Doc und ich hab da keine Lust drauf  aber immerhin, keine Erkältung.

warum kann ich meine WP Einheit vom 29.03. nicht mehr eintragen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Brrrr, dann bleibe ich doch lieber bei wetteronline.



 Ist mir auch wesentlich sympathischer diese Vorhersage  

... aber Entwarnung würde ich noch keine geben, hängt wahrscheinlich alles maßgeblich davon ab, wie schnell es aufklart


----------



## Arachne (7. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> na dann doch in kurz, oder ?
> 
> @caro : ne schicke  brille gefunden ?



Wieso warst Du denn eigentlich schon wieder da? Ich will mir auch mal wieder was kaufen!


----------



## Arachne (7. April 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> nuja, momentan nix da Antibiotika, morgen gehts zum Doc und ich hab da keine Lust drauf  aber immerhin, keine Erkältung.
> 
> warum kann ich meine WP Einheit vom 29.03. nicht mehr eintragen?



 

Darf man nichts mehr eintragen? Gibt es `ne Deadline? Würde zumindest erklären, wieso ich seit einigen Tagen nicht weiter nach unten rutsche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> warum kann ich meine WP Einheit vom 29.03. nicht mehr eintragen?



Ich glaube die Zeit zum Nachtragen ist um, WP-Ende war 30. März und man konnte dann noch eine Woche lang Einheiten nachtragen  

Es sind auch schon ein paar Tage keine Einheiten mehr nachgetragen worden...


----------



## Arachne (7. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Geht echt immer Ratzfatz bei Action Sports



Welche Helmgröße trägst Du eigentlich?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Welche Helmgröße trägst Du eigentlich?



L, ich hab 'nen 60er Kopfumfang - Dicke westfälische Rübe eben


----------



## wissefux (7. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kronberg ist so ähnlich, wie das Forum: man (und frau) trifft sich...



stimmt  



Arachne schrieb:


> Wieso warst Du denn eigentlich schon wieder da? Ich will mir auch mal wieder was kaufen!



nix kaufen, umtauschen. giro rocloc schließt nicht vernünftig, verstellt sich ruck zuck von selbst  
leider war kein helm in meiner farbe (weiß/silber  )als ersatz da und das ding wird jetzt wohl eingeschickt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> nix kaufen, umtauschen. giro rocloc schließt nicht vernünftig, verstellt sich ruck zuck von selbst
> leider war kein helm in meiner farbe (weiß/silber  )als ersatz da und das ding wird jetzt wohl eingeschickt ...



Ich hätte noch ein Reserve RocLoc gehabt


----------



## wissefux (7. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch ein Reserve RocLoc gehabt



 was hast du eigentlich nicht   
ist ja echt der hammer ...  

bei einem neuen helm sollten die schon zusehen, dass alles ok ist ...
hab ja eh noch den alten und das wetter macht einem ja sowieso mal wieder nen dicken strich durch die rechnung ...

und so hab ich mal wieder mit caro live geplauscht  und mich in meinem lieblingsshop der reizüberflutung hingegeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (7. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...und so hab ich mal wieder mit caro live geplauscht  und mich in meinem lieblingsshop der reizüberflutung hingegeben


Ja, sorry, daß ich heute so wenig Zeit für euch hatte  , aber ich mußte dem einen Kunden doch noch Appetit auf das Spicy machen .  Helm ist bei der Rekla.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> bei einem neuen helm sollten die schon zusehen, dass alles ok ist ...



Klaro, ich hätte Dir aber das Reserve RocLoc geben können und dann hätten die Dir bei Hibike von Giro nur ein neues RocLoc besorgen müssen und nicht gleich den ganzen Helm einschicken


----------



## caroka (7. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> grad im radi gehört : 4 km stau auf der b8   also quasi von oben bis unten ...
> 
> was machen die leute alle so spät uff de gass
> 
> ich raffs net, ist doch nur nass auf der strasse, wenn ich hier aus dem fenster gucke ...


Ich dachte ich bin schlau und fahr an der Coca Cola vorbei. Da wird aber der Kreisel oben gebaut und demnach war da auch Stau.  



wahltho schrieb:


> Ganz lustig:
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ECWoPwPK864
> 
> ... und kein FSK18


     Ich hab mich fast weggeworfen. 
Ich möchte nicht wissen was so mancher denkt wenn er mein Sh!ce hier liest. 



wissefux schrieb:


> ........
> 
> @caro : ne schicke  brille gefunden ?


Si Senor  



wissefux schrieb:


> was hast du eigentlich nicht
> ist ja echt der hammer ...
> 
> ....... ...
> ...


Apropo, hast Du noch einen Spacer. 11 mm oder können wir den Gabelschaft kürzen. Und dann brauch ich noch ne Schraube. Ich denke M6, die die die Gabel hochzieht. Muss die ne spezielle Zugfestigkeit haben?



Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ja, sorry, daß ich heute so wenig Zeit für euch hatte  , aber ich mußte dem einen Kunden doch noch Appetit auf das Spicy machen .  Helm ist bei der Rekla.


Ich habs gemerkt. Du warst im Jagtfieber.  Ist okay, Du.


----------



## wissefux (7. April 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ja, sorry, daß ich heute so wenig Zeit für euch hatte  , aber ich mußte dem einen Kunden doch noch Appetit auf das Spicy machen .  Helm ist bei der Rekla.



kein thema. mir gefällt das bike nicht, kann man ja nicht mal ne flaschenhalter dran machen  



wahltho schrieb:


> Klaro, ich hätte Dir aber das Reserve RocLoc geben können und dann hätten die Dir bei Hibike von Giro nur ein neues RocLoc besorgen müssen und nicht gleich den ganzen Helm einschicken



null problemo, porto zahlt ja hibike oder wer auch immer  



caroka schrieb:


> Ich dachte ich bin schlau und fahr an der Coca Cola vorbei. Da wird aber der Kreisel oben gebaut und demnach war da auch Stau.



da ich noch ins mtz kurz musste, hab ich mich für b8 entschieden und gehofft, dass sich von königstein nix zurückstaut. rechnung ging voll auf, obwohl im radio noch schlimmes aus den bergdörfern zu hören war ...

die kreisel-baustellen-ampel ist klasse geschaltet  dauert ewig und von daher ist da momentan wohl öfter mit ordentlich rückstau zu rechnen.
bin froh, wenn der endlich fertig ist. alles wird gut  

gn8 dann mal ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2008)

Gn8


----------



## Arachne (7. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...
> nix kaufen, umtauschen. giro rocloc schließt nicht vernünftig, verstellt sich ruck zuck von selbst
> leider war kein helm in meiner farbe (weiß/silber  )als ersatz da und das ding wird jetzt wohl eingeschickt ...



M***!  Drücke Dir dir Daumen, dass es nicht so lange dauert!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Apropo, hast Du noch einen Spacer. 11 mm oder können wir den Gabelschaft kürzen. Und dann brauch ich noch ne Schraube. Ich denke M6, die die die Gabel hochzieht.



Alles vorhanden


----------



## Arachne (7. April 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ja, sorry, daß ich heute so wenig Zeit für euch hatte  , aber ich mußte dem einen Kunden doch noch Appetit auf das Spicy machen .  Helm ist bei der Rekla.





wissefux schrieb:


> kein thema. mir gefällt das bike nicht, kann man ja nicht mal ne flaschenhalter dran machen
> ...



Ich mag das Spicy. Wenn es das in Männergrößen gegeben hätte, wäre es eine Option für mich gewesen!  Allerdings bin ich jetzt mit dem Torque super zufrieden!!  An das geht auch kein Flaschenhalter.


----------



## caroka (7. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Alles vorhanden



Das ist so goil das Teil zusammenzuschrauben. Die Bremsen sind total easy was die Montage angeht. Das macht einfach nur Spass.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Das ist so goil das Teil zusammenzuschrauben. Die Bremsen sind total easy was die Montage angeht. Das macht einfach nur Spass.





Jetzt aber endgültig GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (7. April 2008)

Upps,jetzt fallen mir die Augen zu.


----------



## wissefux (8. April 2008)

moin !

aktuelle wetterlage :

hornau : -2 °C
höchst : -0,5 °C

meine gefühlte temperatur war aber irgendwo im + bereich ...

autos gefroren, straßen trocken  

dafür etwas nebelig und kaum wind ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2008)

Moin,

fbh meldet -3 Grad, Nebel und die Geräusche von Eisschabern auf Autoscheiben, resp. von Streuautos in den Nebenstrassen.

Kurzer Aussencheck: Alles stark überfroren, Strasse vorm Haus aber kaum glatt, weil zum Glück vorher einigermassen abgetrocknet ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2008)

ach so und der Gefrierteil unseres Kühlschrankes in der Küche ist defekt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> null problemo, porto zahlt ja hibike oder wer auch immer



Is' schon klar Atze,  

... mir persönlich geht es nur so, dass ich ein neues (Bike-)Teil, das habe gekauft, weil ich hatte habe wolle, nur sehr ungern wieder aus der Hand gebe, deshalb das Angebot, war aber ja 'eh schon zu spät


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2008)

Der Nebel geht, die Sonne kommt, aber immer noch - 3 Grad *Brrhh*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2008)

Ein ständiger Wechsel, jetzt wieder der totale Nebel, ich mach' mich mal auf nach FFM


----------



## mzaskar (8. April 2008)

Moin Moin an die Schneeschieber ud Eiskratzer   


wahltho schrieb:


> ach so und der Gefrierteil unseres Kühlschrankes in der Küche ist defekt



Na dann nutz doch deinen Balkon 

Achja hier ist es schön


----------



## wissefux (8. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... mir persönlich geht es nur so, dass ich ein neues (Bike-)Teil, das habe gekauft, weil ich hatte habe wolle, nur sehr ungern wieder aus der Hand gebe, deshalb das Angebot, war aber ja 'eh schon zu spät



geht mir ja grundsätzlich auch so. deshalb hab ich es ja auch schnellstmöglich wieder abgegeben. war ich halt schneller wie dein angebot  

das miese wetter macht den zeitweisen verlust aber halbwegs erträglich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (8. April 2008)

Was heißt denn e.K. am Ende eines Firmennamens? Ist mir noch nie aufgefallen. Gibt es das?


----------



## mzaskar (8. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Was heißt denn e.K. am Ende eines Firmennamens? Ist mir noch nie aufgefallen. Gibt es das?



eingetragener Kaufmann


----------



## Arachne (8. April 2008)

Morsche,

auch an die, die kein Eis kratzen, oder Schnee schieben müssen! 

@Fux: Eigentlich hätte ich bei Nebel eine gefühlt geringere Temperatur erwartet. Bin gespannt!

@mzaskar: Wo genau ist denn hier?


----------



## mzaskar (8. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> .......
> @mzaskar: Wo genau ist denn hier?



mein Balkon mit Blick in Richtiung Albis  

Aber nun sind auch die Wolken da


----------



## mzaskar (8. April 2008)

so muss mal los zum Sponsor besuch ...... Heute jedoch mit dem Car und einmal quer durch Zürich 
See ya later


----------



## caroka (8. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> eingetragener Kaufmann



Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2008)

Es gab' unterwegs auf den Nebenstrassen und -wegen zumindest bis Liederbach doch einige tückische glatte Bereiche


----------



## wissefux (8. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Es gab' unterwegs auf den Nebenstrassen und -wegen zumindest bis Liederbach doch einige tückische glatte Bereiche



komisch, das hatte ich nirgends. fahre auch teilweise über nebenstraßen, teilweise direkt am liederbach entlang. dort rechne ich eigentlich immer mit glätte aufgrund der höheren luftfeuchtigkeit des baches. aber nicht mal die schotterwege in den sindlinger wiesen waren heute früh gefroren, sondern sogar noch matschig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> komisch, das hatte ich nirgends. fahre auch teilweise über nebenstraßen, teilweise direkt am liederbach entlang. dort rechne ich eigentlich immer mit glätte aufgrund der höheren luftfeuchtigkeit des baches. aber nicht mal die schotterwege in den sindlinger wiesen waren heute früh gefroren, sondern sogar noch matschig



War total unterschiedlich, tlw. richtig nass und feucht und dann wieder geforene Bereiche, z.b. auf dem Weg über den Gimbi und auch kurz vor der Kompostdeponie unten an der B519...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Na dann nutz doch deinen Balkon



Ne, in Superfroststufe  hält es noch die -18 Grad, nur wenn man Superfrost ausschaltet, geht die Temperatur langsam hoch


----------



## Arachne (8. April 2008)

Angenehm winterlicher Tag. 

Hatte leichten Rückenwind (NO). Der fühlt sich dann natürlich auch nicht so kalt an. 

Glatt war nix. Die Pfützen zwischen Marxheim und Diedenbergen bestenfalls minimal angefroren. Später dann nicht mal mehr das. Aber noch genauso eklig matschig wie gestern. Bei dem Wetter trocknet rein gar nix...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (8. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> kein thema. mir gefällt das bike nicht, kann man ja nicht mal ne flaschenhalter dran machen


Am Unterrohr ist eine mögliche Position. Bei so ´nem Rad würde ich aber andere Prioritäten setzen. Und die Lapierres fahren sich vom ersten Eindrcuk her schon richtig geil! Werd ich mir beide mal demnächst auch Probefahrt ausgiebig zur Brust nehmen.


----------



## Arachne (8. April 2008)

Wer noch `ne gute Regenjacke braucht: Beim BrÃ¼gelmann gibt es die Gore Alp-X heute fÃ¼r 199 statt 249 â¬.


----------



## wissefux (8. April 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Am Unterrohr ist eine mögliche Position. Bei so ´nem Rad würde ich aber andere Prioritäten setzen. Und die Lapierres fahren sich vom ersten Eindrcuk her schon richtig geil! Werd ich mir beide mal demnächst auch Probefahrt ausgiebig zur Brust nehmen.



echt   hab am unterrohr nur züge entdecken können ...

aber ob man im anzug das richtige fahrgefühl für ein bike bekommt  
cool fand ich das design der shimano felgen. sieht richtig gut aus, so lange sie noch sauber sind  

ich muß mal wieder an den romberg, nur so zum gucken ...
wehe, wenn ich durch diese bauten meinen uphill nicht mehr fahren kann  
an dem berg ist recht wenig los, weshalb auch wohl genug zeit blieb, solche dinger da aufzubauen ohne bemerkt zu werden ...


----------



## Arachne (8. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...
> ich muß mal wieder an den romberg, ...
> ...



dachte ich mir auch gerade!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich muß mal wieder an den romberg, nur so zum gucken ...



Nur Schauen, nicht Anfassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nur Schauen, nicht Anfassen!



 Hoffentlich muß ich die Hand nicht vom Lenker nehmen!


----------



## wissefux (8. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nur Schauen, nicht Anfassen!



na logo, sonst finden die noch fingerabdrücke und ich werde zum abreissen verdonnert


----------



## Arachne (8. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> mein Balkon mit Blick in Richtiung Albis
> 
> Aber nun sind auch die Wolken da



Brrrr, sieht kalt aus. Wie sieht es dort denn temperaturmäßig derzeit aus?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> na logo, sonst finden die noch fingerabdrücke und ich werde zum abreissen verdonnert



... oder Draufpinkeln


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (8. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> dachte ich mir auch gerade!


Findest du das lustig? Ich kann über solche Bauwerke überhaupt nicht lachen. Und wenn man sie dann noch am Romberg, quasi vor die Haustür vom Forstamt (Öhlmühlenweg) stellt, ist das natürlich besonders dämlich.
Die Probleme mit solchen Sachen treffen ja leider nicht unbedingt nur die, die sie errichtet haben.


----------



## Arachne (8. April 2008)

Was mich dann irgendwie doch noch davon abhalten wird: die Höhe des folgenden Drops...


----------



## Arachne (8. April 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Findest du das lustig? Ich kann über solche Bauwerke überhaupt nicht lachen. Und wenn man sie dann noch am Romberg, quasi vor die Haustür vom Forstamt (Öhlmühlenweg) stellt, ist das natürlich besonders dämlich.
> Die Probleme mit solchen Sachen treffen ja leider nicht unbedingt nur die, die sie errichtet haben.



Was heißt lustig? Lustig finde ich es nicht. Ich würde aber ein bisschen nachsichtiger sein mit Leuten, die sich für ihren Sport engagieren. Der erhobene Zeigefinger nutzt meines Erachtens wenig. Klar muß das wieder weg, aber ein Ausgleich wäre ungemein wichtig. Als Northshore-Aktivist wäre ich ergebnisorientiert. Wenn es einfach überall nur verboten wäre, was sollte ich dann tun?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was mich dann irgendwie doch noch davon abhalten wird: *die Höhe des folgenden Drops*...



Wovon? - Vom die Hände vom Lenker nehmen?


----------



## Arachne (8. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wovon? - Vom die Hände vom Lenker nehmen?



Spür` meinen Federhandschuh: High noon Romberg!  


Ja, ist mir zu niedrig, zu wenig Airtime...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (8. April 2008)

ist halt nur blöd, dass sich die jungs mit den illegalen bauten letzendlich immer selbst ins fleisch schneiden. schadet nun mal ungemein dem image allgemein, kostet die leute ne menge zeit und energie und wird schlußendlich wieder zerstört.

viel aufwand, kurze zeit spaß und am ende nur frust gepaart mit schlechteren ausgangspositionen als je zuvor für ein legales projekt dieser art


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Spür` meinen Federhandschuh: High noon Romberg!



Genau wie ging das nochmal

Dadadadadadada, dadadadada, dadadadadada, dadadada, dadadada, dadadadada, dadadadada, dadadadada,...

dumdididum, dumdididum, dumdididum, dumidididum...

... oder so ähnlich


----------



## Arachne (8. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ist halt nur blöd, dass sich die jungs mit den illegalen bauten letzendlich immer selbst ins fleisch schneiden. schadet nun mal ungemein dem image allgemein, kostet die leute ne menge zeit und energie und wird schlußendlich wieder zerstört.
> 
> viel aufwand, kurze zeit spaß und am ende nur frust gepaart mit schlechteren ausgangspositionen als je zuvor für ein legales projekt dieser art



Stimmt leider alles!  Trotzdem kann ich sie verstehen. Es müßte Bemühungen für legale Lösungen anspornen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2008)

... tja Gary Cooper ist schon lange tot, Charlton Heston ist jetzt auch gestorben und mir ist auch schon ganz schlecht :kotz:


----------



## Arachne (8. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau wie ging das nochmal
> 
> Dadadadadadada, dadadadada, dadadadadada, dadadada, dadadada, dadadadada, dadadadada, dadadadada,...
> 
> ...



Gänsehaut-Filmmusik!  Irgendwo muß ich den Film auf `ner VHS-Kassette haben...


----------



## Lucafabian (8. April 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Findest du das lustig? Ich kann über solche Bauwerke überhaupt nicht lachen. Und wenn man sie dann noch am Romberg, quasi vor die Haustür vom Forstamt (Öhlmühlenweg) stellt, ist das natürlich besonders dämlich.
> Die Probleme mit solchen Sachen treffen ja leider nicht unbedingt nur die, die sie errichtet haben.



ob vor dem forstamt oder wo anders ist doch egal, die blööde haftungsfrage ist doch das eigentliche problem. schade das dewegen bei uns auf northshores verzichtet werden muß, wer von sowas runterfällt ist doch eigentlich selbst dran schuld.  wär schon nen geile sache, wenn wir davon ein paar legale im taunus hätten...kann die dimb da nicht mal aktiv werden, oder geht sowas tatsächlich nur mit nem zaun drumrum???


...und ich kann die junx  die sowas bauen schon verstehen, wie der gerd schon gesagt hat die wollen halt irgendwo auch ihr ding verwirklichen. das ganze erinnert mich an meine jugend, die ganzen rasenflächen auf denen wir als kind fußball spielen wollten, überall stand ein schild betreten verboten, aber klar ist schon besser wenn die kiddies/jugendliche sich am bahnhof rumtreiben, da gibst nicht so ein schild...da kommen sie auch nicht auf dumme gedanken  

 für deutschlands gesetzte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. April 2008)

@Fux: Weißt Du, wie die Haftungsfrage bei den offiziellen Dirt-Hügeln in Kelkheim geregelt ist?

Wie ist das bei den Spielplätzen der Skater?

Mist, hat mich bisher nie interessiert...


----------



## wissefux (8. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Fux: Weißt Du, wie die Haftungsfrage bei den offiziellen Dirt-Hügeln in Kelkheim geregelt ist?
> 
> Wie ist das bei den Spielplätzen der Skater?



na ja, da stehen halt 2 schilder rum. da steht sinngemäß folgendes : befahren nur mit schutzkleidung, nur immer einer auf der bahn und natürlich auf eigene verantwortung ...
baulich ist das areal durch einen holzzaun vom spazierweg abgegrenzt.

keine ahnung, ob das alles ist und ob das soweit ausreicht, um als stadt im fall der fälle nicht doch haften zu müssen  
ich geh aber mal davon aus, dass sich die stadtväter darum am meisten gedanken gemacht haben ...

bei skateboardbahnen sieht das ähnlich aus. schilder und ne bauliche abgrenzung falls erforderlich ...


----------



## Arachne (8. April 2008)

Hmm, ich kenne auch nicht abgegrenzte Skateboard-Bahnen. Aber ich traue entsprend Verantwortlichen auch zu, nach Haushaltslage auf die Abgrenzung verzichtet zu haben...


----------



## Arachne (8. April 2008)

Bisher habe ich immer mit Händen und Füßen gestrampelt, wenn mal die Diskussion um einen Bikepark im Taunus aufkam!!!  Viel zu überlaufen, paßt einfach nicht mehr. Nach unseren Diskussionen bliebe aber wohl gar keine andere Wahl. Zumindest für Northshores...


----------



## Lucafabian (8. April 2008)

wie ist das eigentlich wenn rein zufällig ein paar bäume so liegen das man sie als northshores missbrauchen könnte..da dürfte doch keiner was gegen haben


----------



## wissefux (8. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wie ist das eigentlich wenn rein zufällig ein paar bäume so liegen das man sie als northshores missbrauchen könnte..da dürfte doch keiner was gegen haben



bei unseren wetterverhältnissen dürftest du einen rein zufällig längs der fahrtrichtung liegenden baumstamm nur sehr selten befahren können. zu groß die gefahr, dass er noch feucht ist und man aufgrund dessen und der rundung nen schnellen abgang macht.


----------



## Arachne (8. April 2008)

Das ist wie beim City-Biken: das Mäuerchen/der Absatz/die Treppe sind halt da...und eigentlich für einen anderen Einsatzzweck gedacht (gewesen)... 

Für mich würden zu einem Northshore allerdings auch Hühnerleitern gehören...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2008)

... seh' ich das eigentlich richtig, dass diese ungehobelten Wilden auch noch 'nen alten Hochsitz elegent in ihre Konstruktion integriert haben?


----------



## Maggo (8. April 2008)

um was gehts grade? gibts nen link?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=330174


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. April 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> um was gehts grade? gibts nen link?



Hier im Forum: Ein Beitrag von Tilman über illegale Northshores am Romberg/Königstein (mit Bildern).


----------



## Maggo (8. April 2008)

habs grade gelesen. letztendlich isses halt einfach nur schade, dass es auf diese weise erst möglich wird "seinem" sport nachzukommen. ich kenne das noch aus meiner jugend und dem verlangen nach ner kleinen skateanlage. bis sowas gebaut wurde gabs leider keine skater mehr und nun lungern die assis da rum und kiffen sich die birne weg. schade schade schade.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2008)

Gibt's eigentlich genau so'n Stress, wenn ein paar Zwölfjährige mit Brettern, Hämmern und Nägeln in den Wald ziehen und sich 'nen Baumhaus bauen?


----------



## Arachne (8. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich genau so'n Stress, wenn ein paar Zwölfjährige mit Brettern, Hämmern und Nägeln in den Wald ziehen und sich 'nen Baumhaus bauen?



Prinzipiell ist es sicherlich das Gleiche. Auch wenn es wahrscheinlich nicht so intensiv von Weiteren genutzt werden würde...


----------



## Arachne (8. April 2008)

Seht ihr eigentlich, wie schnell die Hits von Tilmans Thread in die Höhe schnellen?  "illegal", "Northshore" und "Taunus" sind offentsichtlich drei starke, bzw. sich gegenseitig noch verstärkende Interessenswecker!!!


----------



## wissefux (8. April 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> habs grade gelesen. letztendlich isses halt einfach nur schade, dass es auf diese weise erst möglich wird "seinem" sport nachzukommen. ich kenne das noch aus meiner jugend und dem verlangen nach ner kleinen skateanlage. bis sowas gebaut wurde gabs leider keine skater mehr und nun lungern die assis da rum und kiffen sich die birne weg. schade schade schade.



ihr habt wenigstens ne skateanlage bekommen. meinen kumpels und mir ist das damals nicht geglückt. wurde im stadtparlament totdiskutiert 

heute gibt es ähnliche bestrebungen in kelkheim für die inliner, aber bisher ohne erfolg ...


----------



## mzaskar (8. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Brrrr, sieht kalt aus. Wie sieht es dort denn temperaturmäßig derzeit aus?


 
so um die 0° wird aber wieder wärmer, Die Schneefalgrenze geht auf 1000 - 1200 m hoch



Lucafabian schrieb:


> ....... wär schon nen geile sache, wenn wir davon ein paar legale im taunus hätten...kann die dimb da nicht mal aktiv werden, oder geht sowas tatsächlich nur mit nem zaun drumrum???
> 
> 
> ...und ich kann die junx die sowas bauen schon verstehen, wie der gerd schon gesagt hat die wollen halt irgendwo auch ihr ding verwirklichen. das ganze erinnert mich an meine jugend, die ganzen rasenflächen auf denen wir als kind fußball spielen wollten, überall stand ein schild betreten verboten, aber klar ist schon besser wenn die kiddies/jugendliche sich am bahnhof rumtreiben, da gibst nicht so ein schild...da kommen sie auch nicht auf dumme gedanken
> ...


 
Ich glaub beim wandern habe ich welche am Engelberg (Titlis) entdeckt neben der Natursjkisprungschanze  Bin da kaum zu Fuss runter gekommen 



Arachne schrieb:


> Hier im Forum: Ein Beitrag von Tilman über illegale Northshores am Romberg/Königstein (mit Bildern).


 
sind aber recht breit, da kann man ja kaum runterfallen


----------



## Arachne (8. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> sind aber recht breit, da kann man ja kaum runterfallen



dummerweise haben die ein Ende, wo Du runter zu fallen hast!


----------



## wissefux (8. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> dummerweise haben die ein Ende, wo Du runter zu fallen hast!



konstruktionsfehler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> konstruktionsfehler



Ist wahrscheinlich ansichtssache, aber für mich wäre es derzeit wohl noch `n Konstruktionsfehler.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> dummerweise haben die ein Ende, wo Du runter zu fallen hast!



Die haben Baumhäuser auch, sogar mehrere  


... Aber davon gibt's ja genug, die heissen dann Hochsitz


----------



## mzaskar (8. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> dummerweise haben die ein Ende, wo Du runter zu fallen hast!


 
HAst du nicht etwas von "*AIRTIME*" erzählt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ... für mich wäre es derzeit wohl noch `n Konstruktionsfehler.



Für mich wird's in diesem Leben wohl auch immer ein Solcher bleiben


----------



## Arachne (8. April 2008)

So ein bisschen springen macht ja schon Spaß!!  Mit meinem neuen Bike nochmal viel mehr, als mit dem Trek! Aber für mich natürlich immer schön gemäßigt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> So ein bisschen springen macht ja schon Spaß!!



Natürlich, natürlich, aber das verstehe ich nicht mehr unter ein bisschen springen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (8. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ist wahrscheinlich ansichtssache, aber für mich wäre es derzeit wohl noch `n Konstruktionsfehler.


 


wahltho schrieb:


> Für mich wird's in diesem Leben wohl auch immer ein Solcher bleiben


 

Kommt auf die Unterlage der "Landingzone" an


----------



## Arachne (8. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Unterlage der "Landingzone" an
> ...



     

Geiles Bild!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2008)

Ich habe mich vorletzte Woche mit einem Onkel von A., der von Hause aus Biologe ist, mal ein wenig über Umwelt, Klimawandel, etc., einem seiner Steckenpferde, unterhalten.

Wusstet Ihr eigentlich, dass der Taunus vor ca. 150 Jahren völlig kahl war? Er ist dann ziemlich phantasielos und uniform wieder aufgeforstet worden.

Momentan läuft wohl quasi ein kostspieliges Renaturierungsprojekt, wo Schneisen und Lichtungen gerodet werden und man das gefällte Holz zur Humusbildung einfach im Wald liegen lässt, damit sich dort anschliessend frei neue Vegetation bilden kann...

... teuer ist das Ganze deshalb, weil man das gefällte Holz nicht verwertet.


----------



## mzaskar (8. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich habe mich vorletzte Woche mit einem Onkel von A., der von Hause aus Biologe ist, mal ein wenig über Umwelt, Klimawandel, etc., einem seiner Steckenpferde, unterhalten.
> 
> Wusstet Ihr eigentlich, dass der Taunus vor ca. 150 Jahren völlig kahl war? Er ist dann ziemlich phantasielos und uniform wieder aufgeforstet worden.
> 
> ...


 

Wusste ich  

Lag auch daran, dass die ollen Römer schon damit begonnen haben und den ganzen Wald zum Zaunbau zu nutzen. Wobei der Nutzen hier durch die spätere Geschichte in Frage gestellt wurde 
Auch zu Zeiten der Industrialisierung hat man grosse Wälder gerodet um sie zum befeuern der Entwicklung zu Nutzen. In Gebieten, in denen es keine Kohle gab, wie z.b. Taunus, wurde viel Holzkohle hergestellt .....


Ich bin schon eine Schlauer


----------



## Maggo (8. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ihr habt wenigstens ne skateanlage bekommen. meinen kumpels und mir ist das damals nicht geglückt. wurde im stadtparlament totdiskutiert
> 
> heute gibt es ähnliche bestrebungen in kelkheim für die inliner, aber bisher ohne erfolg ...



die können ja nach sindlingen kommen. müssen halt nur die kifferkinder wegscheuchen ich seh ja ein, dass diese mühlen langsam mahlen aber man ist eben leider viel zu kurz jung.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wusste ich
> 
> ...
> 
> Ich bin schon eine Schlauer



Yepp - Du kriegst auch ein Fleisskärtchen extra von mir


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (8. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ob vor dem forstamt oder wo anders ist doch egal, die blööde haftungsfrage ist doch das eigentliche problem. schade das dewegen bei uns auf northshores verzichtet werden muß, wer von sowas runterfällt ist doch eigentlich selbst dran schuld.  wär schon nen geile sache, wenn wir davon ein paar legale im taunus hätten...kann die dimb da nicht mal aktiv werden, oder geht sowas tatsächlich nur mit nem zaun drumrum???
> 
> 
> ...und ich kann die junx  die sowas bauen schon verstehen, wie der gerd schon gesagt hat die wollen halt irgendwo auch ihr ding verwirklichen. das ganze erinnert mich an meine jugend, die ganzen rasenflächen auf denen wir als kind fußball spielen wollten, überall stand ein schild betreten verboten, aber klar ist schon besser wenn die kiddies/jugendliche sich am bahnhof rumtreiben, da gibst nicht so ein schild...da kommen sie auch nicht auf dumme gedanken
> ...


Das Verständnis, warum man solche Dinger baut, ist ganz klar vorhanden. Ich brauchs zwar persönlich nicht, aber allein die Tatsache, daß sowas immer wieder gebaut wird, zeigt ja den Bedarf daran. Und ja, die DIMB kann da was für legalen Trailbau tun, aber das eben nur unter Mitwirkung der Beteiligten. Und dafür müßte eben bei den Trailbauern der Wille da sein, den, leider dank deutscher Bürokratie, langen Weg zum legalen Trailbau zu gehen. Gemeinsam! Dafür gibt es das Legalize Freeride Projekt und das dazugehörige Beraterteam. Allerdings wird der Weg durch jeden Vofall dieser Art noch länger, da die Vorbehalte größer und die Fronten härter werden.

P.S.: Daß der Weg durch die Gesetze so lang ist und man an jedem Eck auf das Wort "Haftung" trifft, ist primär den Leuten zu verdanken, die für jeden kleinen, möglicherweise eigenen, Fehler ihren anwalt bemühen, um für sich was rauszuschlagen.


----------



## mzaskar (8. April 2008)

Klingt gar nicht soooooo schlecht


----------



## Arachne (8. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Klingt gar nicht soooooo schlecht



Naja... 

Die Arroganz hätte ich eher den Schweizern zugeschrieben...


----------



## mzaskar (8. April 2008)

@ Arachne

Zu deiner Frage bzgl. der derzeitigen Wetterlage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Arachne
> 
> Zu deiner Frage bzgl. der derzeitigen Wetterlage



Aha.  Hübsche, aber kalt aussehende Bilder.


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. April 2008)

mooin


----------



## Arachne (8. April 2008)

Wie sieht es wettertechnisch denn gerade so im MTK aus?


----------



## wissefux (8. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie sieht es wettertechnisch denn gerade so im MTK aus?



trocken, frisch und noch hell ...


----------



## Arachne (8. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> trocken, frisch und noch hell ...



Hier ist es schon etwas feucht, sieht auch so aus, als ob es jeden Augenblick anfangen könnte... Habe kein Licht dabei, werde also noch mehr, oder weniger im Hellen Nachhause starten.


----------



## mzaskar (8. April 2008)

Na dann starte mal, sonst gibt es wieder Meldungen ueber Geisterfahrer


----------



## Arachne (8. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Na dann starte mal, sonst gibt es wieder Meldungen ueber Geisterfahrer



ohne Licht sieht das doch eh keiner!


----------



## mzaskar (8. April 2008)

Aber bei deinen Oberschenkeln glüht doch der Gummi ueber dem Asphalt


----------



## mzaskar (8. April 2008)

Hab gerade meine alte Manitou SX TI zerlegt, heisst die Standrohre abgezogen, was da ein Schmodder drin ist *tststststs* Wenn ich das alles raus gefummelt habe wiegt die Gabel bestimmt ein Kilo weniger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hab gerade meine alte Manitou SX TI zerlegt, heisst die Standrohre abgezogen, was da ein Schmodder drin ist *tststststs* Wenn ich das alles raus gefummelt habe wiegt die Gabel bestimmt ein Kilo weniger



 Wie lange bist Du die gefahren?


----------



## mzaskar (8. April 2008)

6 Jahre


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. April 2008)

bin grad en mercedes c-klasse mit 202Ps den feldi hochgefahrn


----------



## Arachne (8. April 2008)

zack - Führerschein, und schon geht`s nur noch mit der Kiste auf`n Feldi...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (8. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> bin grad en mercedes c-klasse mit 202Ps den feldi hochgefahrn


Hoffentlich entsprechend vorsichtig/resprektvoll. PS machen Spaß, sind aber tückisch und du hast ja noch nicht sooo lang den Führerschein.   Wie war mal der Werbespruch von Pirelli: Power ist nothing without control!


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. April 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hoffentlich entsprechend vorsichtig/resprektvoll. PS machen Spaß, sind aber tückisch und du hast ja noch nicht sooo lang den Führerschein.   Wie war mal der Werbespruch von Pirelli: Power ist nothing without control!



klar man immer schön dezent...
hab bei nem radfahrer schön auf 60 runtergebremst...hab schön weit ausgeholt und dann überholt wie sichs gehört...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. April 2008)

Heute Morgen fand ich es trotz Rückenwinds frisch. Und obwohl ich jetzt nach dem Umziehen ziemlich schwitze hoffe ich, dass sie mit der Vorhersage der Windstärkenzunahme sich irren...


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> zack - Führerschein, und schon geht`s nur noch mit der Kiste auf`n Feldi...



neee
um gottes willen
hab mir den mal heut bei ner freundin ausgeliehn...
weils spaß macht....  
und NEIN, meinem rädchen bleib  ich treu


----------



## Arachne (8. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> neee
> um gottes willen
> hab mir den mal heut bei ner freundin ausgeliehn...
> weils spaß macht....
> und NEIN, meinem rädchen bleib  ich treu


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


>


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> bin grad en mercedes c-klasse mit 202Ps den feldi hochgefahrn



WAB oder Trail? 

Fang' damit gar nicht erst an, PS machen süchtig, Du willst immer mehr davon


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> trocken, frisch und noch hell ...



 Yepp - bin auch wie immer noch eine schöne grosse Runde gefahren


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> WAB oder Trail?
> 
> Fang' damit gar nicht erst an, PS machen süchtig, Du willst immer mehr davon



ich merks schon


----------



## mzaskar (8. April 2008)

Ich hab heut die Sommerpneus aufgezogen, damit ging es dann auch etwas schneller den Berg hoch


----------



## mzaskar (8. April 2008)

@ wahltho

finde ja die Hope Bremsscheibe sehen schon etwas gefährlich aus  

Aber cool


----------



## Arachne (8. April 2008)

Wie heute Morgen: leichter bis mäßiger Wind aus NO. Die Wege sind heute tatsächlich etwas abgetrocknet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich hab heut die Sommerpneus aufgezogen, damit ging es dann auch etwas schneller den Berg hoch



 Was sind für Dich denn Sommerpneus? Hier gibt es Leute die meinen, in diesen Gefilden kannst Du die Maxxies SwampThing das ganze Jahr über fahren...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> finde ja die Hope Bremsscheibe sehen schon etwas gefährlich aus



Heisst ja auch "Saw-Design"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich hab heut die Sommerpneus aufgezogen, damit ging es dann auch etwas schneller den Berg hoch



Auto oder Bike?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. April 2008)

n'abend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2008)

Gn8


----------



## wissefux (9. April 2008)

moin !

heute kein radwetter von mir, da auto gefahren. da war es recht warm, trocken und windstill ;-))


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

Moin, moin


----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was sind für Dich denn Sommerpneus? Hier gibt es Leute die meinen, in diesen Gefilden kannst Du die Maxxies SwampThing das ganze Jahr über fahren...





wahltho schrieb:


> Auto oder Bike?



Auto 

Guten Morgen zusammen ==> Gruezi zäme


----------



## caroka (9. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Auto
> 
> Guten Morgen zusammen ==> Gruezi zäme



 

Moin moin moin, 

Hoffentlich ist der Ausnahmezustand hier bei mir bald vorbei. Ich bräuchte mal wieder Alltag. Gut, dass die Bikes *jetzt* nicht laufen. Ich hätte eh keine Zeit.  Lebt Ihr denn alle noch oder sind das hier nur Eure Geister. 
Ich würde gern mal wieder mit Euch biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. April 2008)

Morsche,

gar kein Wetterbericht?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

Leichter Regen hat mich bis FFM begleitet, etwas wärmer als gestern...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Auto




Dacht' ich mir


----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2008)

Klar doch, da ich auf demHT ja schon vor Ostern die Spikes runter und die Sommerpneus rauf geworfen habe ..... und danach geheult hatte, da es nochmals Schnee gab ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Klar doch, da ich auf demHT ja schon vor Ostern die Spikes runter und die Sommerpneus rauf geworfen habe ..... und danach geheult hatte, da es nochmals Schnee gab ....



Bikemässig werd' ich erstmal bei den Maxxis Minion FR bleiben und auf meinen Austauschlaufradsatz nach endgültiger Beendigung der Glatteis-Saison 'nen Satz Nobby Nic machen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

Der Giro Xen ist übrigens gestern angekommen und passt perfekt, so wie schon der E2 - Giro eben  

Ich fürchte nur, dass jetzt mindestens eine Folgeinvestition in Form der Ergänzung meiner Oakley-Sammlung um ein etwas auffälligeres Exemplar, z.b. eine Monster Dog, ansteht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bikemässig werd' ich erstmal bei den Maxxis Minion FR bleiben und auf meinen Austauschlaufradsatz nach endgültiger Beendigung der Glatteis-Saison 'nen Satz Nobby Nic machen


 
Ich fahre zur Zeit die NN's werde jedoch auch mal die Maxxis probieren. Die NN's sind dochrelativ schneel mit Schlamm / Waldboden zugesetzt. Sind die Maxxis da besser ???? Das ich das Gefühl hatte, dass die Dinger viel schwerfälliger laufen als die NN's hatte ich ja schon mal erwähnt. Konnte sie damals jedoch nicht wirklich auf feuchtem Untergrund testen.


----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der Giro Xen ist übrigens gestern angekommen und passt perfekt, so wie schon der E2 - Giro eben
> 
> Ich fürchte nur, dass jetzt mindestens eine Folgeinvestition in Form der Ergänzung meiner Oakley-Sammlung um ein etwas auffälligeres Exemplar, z.b. eine Monster Dog, ansteht


 
Hier kannst du dir deine eigene zusammenstellen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das ich das Gefühl hatte, dass die Dinger viel schwerfälliger laufen als die NN's hatte ich ja schon mal erwähnt.



Yepp- sie rollen etwas schwerer als die NNs, der erheblich bessere Grip eben bei Nässe ist mir das aber Wert 

NNs kommen erst drauf, wenn wir wieder eine längere Trockenperiode haben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hier kannst du dir deine eigene zusammenstellen



Danke 

Ich kauf' auch gerne bei www.sugos.de


----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hier kannst du dir deine eigene zusammenstellen


 
oder wie wäre es mit dieser


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> oder wie wäre es mit dieser



Goil!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

K-Frage?


----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2008)

hmmm ob das heut was wird  

Ich denke eher die entscheidet sich erst am späteren Abend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

... ach komm


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

...das...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

... geht ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

mit ein paar...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

... ganz ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

schnell!


----------



## wissefux (9. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> K-Frage?





wahltho schrieb:


> ... ach komm





wahltho schrieb:


> ...das...





wahltho schrieb:


> ... geht ...





wahltho schrieb:


> mit ein paar...





wahltho schrieb:


>





wahltho schrieb:


> ... ganz ...





wahltho schrieb:


> schnell!



netter versuch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> netter versuch




Mir ist leider auch was dazwischen gekommen


----------



## Arachne (9. April 2008)

Oh nein, bitte nicht auch noch das Finale des Freds zuspammen!


----------



## Arachne (9. April 2008)

Der Wind bläst weiterhin leicht bis mäßig aus NO. Mir kam es auch noch etwas milder vor. Geregnet hatte es nicht, es war aber etwas feuchter, als gestern Abend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. April 2008)

Nochmal zur Reifenfrage:

Den NN fahre ich nur noch, wenn es voraussichtlich nicht technisch wird. Bei Trockenheit ansonsten den Maxxies Highroller vorn und den Minnion hinten. Bei Feuchtigkeit werde ich mal den (hochgelobten) SwampThing testen!


----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2008)

Ich dachte das heisst Schwammkopf 

Naja hab halt noch die Minion FR Singleply oder wie auch immer in der Garage ........ 

PS: es hat mich gestern 2 Paar Socken ueber einem Drahtkleiderbügel mit Kuechenrolle ausgestopft um die Manitou Standrohre vom Fett zu befreien  
jetzt flutscht es aber wieder super rein und raus


----------



## wissefux (9. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Oh nein, bitte nicht auch noch das Finale des Freds zuspammen!



hä, finale  ist etwa schon bei 5 k schluß mit lustig  und wir müssen in teil 3 weiterplauschen  

hab ich wohl nicht mitbekommen, aber wir sind dann bestimmt die ersten mit part 3  

da sich k-fragen dann nicht mehr wirklich lohnen, sollten wir in zukunft den ersten des neuen plauscherfreds feiern  
geht der übergang wenigstens automatisch


----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2008)

Reifenfrage oder K-Frage hmmmhmmmm Vielleicht kann man ja die Reifenfrage und die K-Frage in einem Aufwasch lösen


----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> hä, finale  ist etwa schon bei 5 k schluß mit lustig  und wir müssen in teil 3 weiterplauschen
> 
> hab ich wohl nicht mitbekommen, aber wir sind dann bestimmt die ersten mit part 3
> 
> ...


 
Das dauert aber immer so lange nur alle 5000+ Posts .......
Dann doch lieber K-Fragen und den neuen Frederöffner


----------



## Arachne (9. April 2008)

Wer weiß, wo das ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> hä, finale  ist etwa schon bei 5 k schluß mit lustig  und wir müssen in teil 3 weiterplauschen
> 
> hab ich wohl nicht mitbekommen, aber wir sind dann bestimmt die ersten mit part 3
> 
> ...



Die Fredteilungseröffnungsinitiative wurde per Hand vorgenommen. Ob da nun etwas Automatisches etabliert wurde, kann ich nicht sagen. Glaube es aber nicht wirklich.


----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wer weiß, wo das ist?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=140394&d=1207692127


 

Europa


----------



## Arachne (9. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Europa



Nah dran!


----------



## Cynthia (9. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wer weiß, wo das ist?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=140394&d=1207692127





 iich! Aber ich verrate nichts ...


----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2008)

Cynthia schrieb:


> iich! Aber ich verrate nichts ...


 

ach komm  Auflösung bitte


----------



## Arachne (9. April 2008)

Cynthia schrieb:


> iich! Aber ich verrate nichts ...



 

Wenn ich mich an das Wetter dort erinnere frage ich mich, wieso wir nicht dort geblieben sind...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Oh nein, bitte nicht auch noch das Finale des Freds zuspammen!



   

Oh doch!


----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich an das Wetter dort erinnere frage ich mich, wieso wir nicht dort geblieben sind...


 
Jetzt spam mich doch nicht so auf die Folter, ich rutsche schon ganz aufgeregt mit meinem Bürostuhl vor und zurück, das linke Auge zuckt schon, der Hals ist ausgetrocknet und ich kann mich nicht auf meine normalen Tätigkeiten konzentrieren .......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die Fredteilungseröffnungsinitiative wurde per Hand vorgenommen. Ob da nun etwas Automatisches etabliert wurde, kann ich nicht sagen. Glaube es aber nicht wirklich.



Wenn ich Adm oder Sysop wäre, hätte ich mir eine Routine/Abfrage geschrieben, die einmal am Tag über die Datenbank rattert und mir die Anzahl der noch offenen Threads mit mehr als 5.000 Posts ausspuckt...

... auf Tagesbasis wird das eine sehr begrenzte Anzahl an Threads sein...

... mit Hilfe dieser Liste würde ich dann manuell den jeweiligen Post schliessen und einen neuen Post aufmachen


----------



## fUEL (9. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wer weiß, wo das ist?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=140394&d=1207692127


 

Schätze Altenbaumburg in Kh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

... mein Tipp ist daher, dass der Thread nicht genau bei Erreichen der 5.000 Posts geschlossen wird, aber schon relativ zeitnah danach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

fUEL schrieb:


> Schätze Altenbaumburg in Kh



Die Alte Baumburg in KH wäre auch mein Tipp gewesen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

Meeting, bis später


----------



## Arachne (9. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Jetzt spam mich doch nicht so auf die Folter, ich rutsche schon ganz aufgeregt mit meinem Bürostuhl vor und zurück, das linke Auge zuckt schon, der Hals ist ausgetrocknet und ich kann mich nicht auf meine normalen Tätigkeiten konzentrieren .......



Wo ist der Unterschied zu sonst???  




    


okokok, meine Vorredner haben natürlich Recht!


----------



## Arachne (9. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Meeting, bis später



So, jetzt: nur noch 143!


----------



## Arachne (9. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...
> okokok, meine Vorredner haben natürlich Recht!



War ganz schön anstrengend: mußte zweimal kurz hintereinander kommen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

Ich glaub' ich muss auf meinen Touren auch mal Bilderrätsel kreieren, aber richtig Schwierige und nicht so Einfache, wie die von Arachne  ;


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> War ganz schön anstrengend: mußte zweimal kurz hintereinander kommen!



Tja, in unserem Alter schon etwas anstrengender


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja, in unserem Alter schon etwas anstrengender



Dafür sind wir im besten Alter bzgl. Ausdauersportarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

SELBSTZITAT, SELBSTZITAT ! ! !


----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2008)

Na da hab ich bestimmt noch ein paar nette Rätselbildchen im Album 

@ Aarachne

2x hintereinander und dann noch kurz .... Hätt ich dir nicht zugetraut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

Ich muss heute nachmittag bei Hibike eine Reklamation abgeben, ich glaube auf dem Rückweg nach fbh werde ich dem Romberg mal einen Besuch abstatten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> 2x hintereinander und dann noch kurz ...



Seltsam


----------



## wissefux (9. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich muss heute nachmittag bei Hibike eine Reklamation abgeben, ich glaube auf dem Rückweg nach fbh werde ich dem Romberg mal einen Besuch abstatten



kannst ja meine reklamation mitbringen 

wird aber wohl ne feuchte tour werden


----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> .....wird aber wohl ne feuchte tour werden


 
wieso    Kommt wahltho auch öfters oder ist Arachne schon vorher durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> wird aber wohl ne feuchte tour werden



Ich mag's gerne auf die feuchte Tour  



mzaskar schrieb:


> wieso    Kommt wahltho auch öfters oder ist Arachne schon vorher durch


----------



## Arachne (9. April 2008)

Also jetzt aber... 

Das jüngste Mädel bei der Tour bat sogar, dass ich nochmal kommen soll!


----------



## Arachne (9. April 2008)

Dabei war das alles noch vor Präsis Riegel!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> kannst ja meine reklamation mitbringen



Könnte ich theoretisch machen, mein Rucksack ist heute fast leer


----------



## fUEL (9. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaub' ich muss auf meinen Touren auch mal Bilderrätsel kreieren, aber richtig Schwierige und nicht so Einfache, wie die von Arachne  ;


 

Wer erkennt das hier?


----------



## Arachne (9. April 2008)

Zacken?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wer erkennt das hier?



Ich nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Zacken?



Zacken könnte stimmen


----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2008)

Mein Garten


----------



## fUEL (9. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Zacken?


 
richtig, setzen - das ist das Ende des Trails um den "großen Zacken" an dessen Flanken so mancher Kletterer wie eine Spinne hochklettert.
Mal sehen, ob ich davon noch Bilder hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. April 2008)

Hast Du ein Bild von dem weggebrochenen Stück?


----------



## fUEL (9. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mein Garten


 
o.k. verstanden war im alten Fotoalbum und seinerzeit mal mit Mein Garten- Zacken bezeichnet hochgeladen....

Existiert das alte Fotoalbum eigentlich noch und wie ruft man das auf??


----------



## wissefux (9. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Könnte ich theoretisch machen, mein Rucksack ist heute fast leer



aber nur theoretisch, hab nämlich noch keine rückmeldung  



fUEL schrieb:


> richtig, setzen - das ist das Ende des Trails um den "großen Zacken" an dessen Flanken so mancher Kletterer wie eine Spinne hochklettert.
> Mal sehen, ob ich davon noch Bilder hab.



wieso kenn ich den trail nicht


----------



## Arachne (9. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mein Garten



Jetzt fällt es mir wieder ein warum ich Dich dringend mal wieder besuchen muß!


----------



## Arachne (9. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...
> wieso kenn ich den trail nicht


vielleicht deswegen:


Arachne schrieb:


> Hast Du ein Bild von dem weggebrochenen Stück?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> aber nur theoretisch, hab nämlich noch keine rückmeldung



  

Dann haste Pech gehabt


----------



## wissefux (9. April 2008)

fUEL schrieb:


> Existiert das alte Fotoalbum eigentlich noch und wie ruft man das auf??



gibts noch ...

so heisst es bei mir http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos//showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/3898

blöd, dass es keinen link von neu zu alt gibt. hab nämlich null bock alles im neuen wieder hochzuladen ...
oder gibt es im neuen ne import-funktion


----------



## Arachne (9. April 2008)

fUEL schrieb:


> o.k. verstanden war im alten Fotoalbum und seinerzeit mal mit Mein Garten- Zacken bezeichnet hochgeladen....
> 
> Existiert das alte Fotoalbum eigentlich noch und wie ruft man das auf??



in Deinem Profil gibt es einen Link zum alten Fotoalbum.


----------



## wissefux (9. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> vielleicht deswegen:



weggebrochen klingt nach "drop"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

Leute: noch 116 Posts das werden wir doch in 'ner Viertelstunde hinkriegen, oder?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> weggebrochen klingt nach "drop"



"Drop" und "Plop"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> "Drop" und "Plop"



Gut, dass sich auf "Plop" nichts reimt


----------



## wissefux (9. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> in Deinem Profil gibt es einen Link zum alten Fotoalbum.



tatsächlich, aber irgendwie umständlich ...


----------



## Arachne (9. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gut, dass sich auf "Plop" nichts reimt



Ich wunderte mich bei Dir schon über das "l"!


----------



## Arachne (9. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> tatsächlich, aber irgendwie umständlich ...



Ja, ich finde es auch total blöde, dass es im neuen keinen Link zum alten gibt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2008)

.... denn "PLOPP" heisst "STOP"


----------



## Arachne (9. April 2008)

Ach, was ich noch sagen wollte:

Der Bikehändler meines Vertrauens (cycle-planet) rief an, meine Sattelstütze ist da!!!


----------



## Arachne (9. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> .... denn "PLOPP" heisst "STOP"



welches man nach der neuen Rechtschreibdinges mittlerweile auch mit "pp" schreibt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

Wie war die Pringles werbung noch 

Einmal gepoppt, nie mehr gestoppt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Der Bikehändler meines Vertrauens (cycle-planet) rief an, meine Sattelstütze ist da!!!



Lebst Du jetzt schon von der Stütze?


----------



## Arachne (9. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> weggebrochen klingt nach "drop"



soweit ich mich entsinne, nicht wirklich...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> welches man nach der neuen Rechtschreibdinges mittlerweile auch mit "pp" schreibt...



Die neue deutsche Rechtschreibung ist echt schicendreck


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

100 - na also geht doch


----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ach, was ich noch sagen wollte:
> 
> Der Bikehändler meines Vertrauens (cycle-planet) rief an, meine Sattelstütze ist da!!!


 
Welche Stütze gibt es denn? Was macht die Pedalfrage?


----------



## fUEL (9. April 2008)

Ich hab mal alle Zacken Bilder in mein neues Album hochgeladen, wenn man genau hinsieht kann man das Stück erkennen; sieht allerdings mittlerweile noch abgerutschter aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Lebst Du jetzt schon von der Stütze?



klar, ich bekomme zwar nicht so viel vom Staat, wie die die richtig Knete haben, aber immerhin...


----------



## Arachne (9. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Welche Stütze gibt es denn? Was macht die Pedalfrage?



Crank-Brothers Joplin-R 31,6mm

Die Pedalfrage hatte ich auf nach den Besuch Deines Gartens verschoben.


----------



## fUEL (9. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Crank-Brothers Joplin-R 31,6mm
> 
> Die Pedalfrage hatte ich auf nach den Besuch Deines Gartens verschoben.


 
Die hab ich auch aber die *wackelt ganz gehörig auch wenn man drauf sitzt - wenn mich das noch lange nervt geb ich die zurück.*
Ansonsten ist das rot übrigens eher orange.


----------



## Arachne (9. April 2008)

Finde leider kein Bild, welches so spannend aussieht, wie ich es in Erinnerung habe...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

Aufeinmal tote Hose oder wie?


----------



## Arachne (9. April 2008)

Wegen der Farbe war ich extra vorher da und habe sie dran gehalten. Das Torque hat orangene Gestaltungselemente.

Wackeln tut sie hoffentlich nicht!


----------



## fUEL (9. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Finde leider kein Bild, welches so spannend aussieht, wie ich es in Erinnerung habe...


 
Die Bilder sind glaub ich auch noch aus 2005 oder 2006 und somit kann man nur auf einem die Anfänge des Wegrutschens erkennen. 

Aktuellere hab ich glaub ich nicht von da aber ich werd noch mal die Eigenen Bilder sichten 
Gruß Frank


----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2008)

Du Stylepapst du .... orangefarbene Elemente an Sattelstütze und Velo 

oder etwa Holland Supporter


----------



## Arachne (9. April 2008)

Die "orangene Revolution" fand aber nicht in Holland statt! 

Habe mir sogar schon überlegt, den nächsten Laufradsatz orange eloxieren zu lassen!   Zumindest die Felgen.

Vielleicht tut es bis dahin ja mal sowas!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. April 2008)

Das gefällt mir gerade auch ganz gut!


----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2008)

seite 7 oben links 

dein erster link geht nicht


----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2008)

hier wird es auch gerade feucht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

Orange am Bike geht ja mal gar nicht  :kotz:


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Orange am Bike geht ja mal gar nicht  :kotz:



aber hallo
geht alles
muss nur gut aussehn


----------



## Arachne (9. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> seite 7 oben links
> 
> dein erster link geht nicht



Schon geholt, oder erst angedacht?

Probier den.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> hier wird es auch gerade feucht



hier wird es gerade auch immer dunkler!


----------



## Arachne (9. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> aber hallo
> geht alles
> muss nur gut aussehn


----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schon geholt, oder erst angedacht?
> 
> Probier den.


 
angedacht 

das Sombrio gefällt mir nicht, sieht meines Erachtens etwas nach Schlafanzug aus


----------



## Arachne (9. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das gefällt mir gerade auch ganz gut!



Das ist gelogen, ich meinte das! Was ist denn mit diesen hibike-Links los???


----------



## Arachne (9. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> angedacht
> 
> das Sombrio gefällt mir nicht, sieht meines Erachtens etwas nach Schlafanzug aus



Genau! 

Das hier in orange gefällt mir aber auch besser!


----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2008)

mir gefällt das


----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Genau!
> 
> Das hier in orange gefällt mir aber auch besser!


 
Darfst du aber nicht während der EM tragen


----------



## Arachne (9. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> mir gefällt das



Auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## Arachne (9. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Darfst du aber nicht während der EM tragen



Klar, bin doch nicht lebensmüde...


----------



## Arachne (9. April 2008)

So, ich mach mich dann ma ab zu den Mädels!   

Hoffentlich nehmen die mich heute nicht so hart ran. Als ich denen letztens von meinem Bauchmuskelkater erzählte, haben die mich alle ausgelacht!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2008)

viel Spass und immer locker bleiben, Bauchentspannen und den Beckenboden anheben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

N'abend


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. April 2008)

N'abend


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. April 2008)

k-frage?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

komm' wir machen fertich...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

Los!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

Ran...


----------



## Arachne (9. April 2008)

Ommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.................

Ich geh essen, löst ihr mal...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

... an die ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

Sache


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

Iggi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

Muss...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

... ich ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

... denn ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

... hier ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (9. April 2008)

ne musste net bin ja schon da alder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

... alles ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

... selber ....


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. April 2008)

ab samstag hab ichn auto


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

machen


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... selber ....



...machen..? 



NÖÖÖ


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ab samstag hab ichn auto



 Was denn für Eins?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.................
> 
> Ich geh essen, löst ihr mal...



Ruhe bitte! K-Fragen-Lösung!!!


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was denn für Eins?



seat cordoba 75Ps


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

48


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> seat cordoba 75Ps



Das klingt doch nach was reelem


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

Mein erstes Auto...


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. April 2008)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

... war ein Kadet C City in Lindgrün mit brauner Innenausstattung :kotz:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

Baujahr 12/77 ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... war ein Kadet C City in Lindgrün mit brauner Innenausstattung :kotz:



solange a bike a ninn bassd


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

... daher noch ohne Kopfstützen


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. April 2008)

hab leider en stufenheck...
vadder mein... da passt schon eins, oder auch 2 rein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> solange a bike a ninn bassd



Naja anno 1983 hatte ich es noch nicht so mit Bikes im Auto transportieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (9. April 2008)

Ah, die k-Frage. Ich les aber erst mal ob was wichtiges war.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

Zu der Zeit hatte mein Daddy aber auch 'nen Porsche...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

... ziemlich heisse Sache für 'nen Fahranfänger


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ziemlich heisse Sache für 'nen Fahranfänger


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

34


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. April 2008)

33


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


>



Naja, tlw. auch unvernünftig


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Naja, tlw. auch unvernünftig



jaaaa schon


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

Gib Gas, ich will Spass...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

... ich meine natürlich bei der K-Frage


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ich meine natürlich bei der K-Frage



jajaja
  alles im rahmen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

28


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> jajaja
> alles im rahmen



Ein wirklich gut gemeinter Rat: Lass' es langsam angehen und überschätz' Dich nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

25


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ein wirklich gut gemeinter Rat: Lass' es langsam angehen und überschätz' Dich nicht



hab ich schion verstanden...
hab auch nichts anderes vorgehabt 
hab nicht vor am baum zu hängen
kann ich ja kein rad mehr fahrn... und das wär extrem schei?e


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

Langsam wird's heiss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hab ich schion verstanden...
> hab auch nichts anderes vorgehabt
> hab nicht vor am baum zu hängen
> kann ich ja kein rad mehr fahrn... und das wär extrem schei?e



Aus meinem Jahrgang haben sich zwei Totgefahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

Ich bin damals mal mit Pappis Porsche zur Cebit nach Hannover gebrettert...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

... der Kumpel auf dem Beifahrersitz hat echt die Krise gekriegt


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Aus meinem Jahrgang haben sich zwei Totgefahren



von unserer schule...letztes jahr... mit .... man munkelt ca 140-150 gegen baum....--> bekifft und betrunken.... 

sowas macht man nicht wenn man FAHRN MUSS


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> von unserer schule...letztes jahr... mit .... man munkelt ca 140-150 gegen baum....--> bekifft



 

Bei mir galt immer 100% Don't drink and drive!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

17


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bei mir galt immer 100% Don't drink and drive!



galt??? 

also bei mir gilts


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

Jetzt geht's in die heisse Phase


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. April 2008)

14


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> galt???



Galt damals schon in Bezug auf Fahren - ich trinke wie Du weisst ja heute gar keinen Alkohol mehr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

12 - Wer lauert denn wohl so?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

Countdown läuft


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. April 2008)

caro???


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. April 2008)

haahhahaahah HIIILFE


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

Meinst Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> haahhahaahah HIIILFE


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

Iggi? -Was ist passiert?


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


>



aufregung puuur!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

ach so


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Iggi? -Was ist passiert?



NOCH nichts


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

bald!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

und?


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. April 2008)

doooooing..... entschieden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

Bravo Iggi!


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bravo Iggi!



war heut ja auch soooo schwer... bei deiner perfekten vorbereitung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (9. April 2008)

soooo jetzt müssense wieder de fred lösche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

Hibike ist heute übrigens superkulant gewesen:

Meine heizbaren Sohlen von Sidi, die ich Anfang November 2007 gekauft hatte und die nach der ersten Regenfahrt wegen des Defektes einer Sohle Ende November 20007 zum ersten Mal getauscht wurden und wo das neue Paar jetzt schon wieder nicht mehr richtig funktioniert hat (stark verkürzte Akkulaufzeit), hat Hibike jetzt kulanterweise zurückgenommen und mir den Kaufpreis erstattet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> war heut ja auch soooo schwer... bei deiner perfekten vorbereitung



It was a pleasure to me


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hibike ist heute übrigens superkulant gewesen:
> 
> Meine heizbaren Sohlen von Sidi, die ich Anfang November 2007 gekauft hatte und die nach der ersten Regenfahrt wegen des Defektes einer Sohle Ende November 20007 zum ersten Mal getauscht wurden und wo das neue Paar jetzt schon wieder nicht mehr richtig funktioniert hat (stark verkürzte Akkulaufzeit), hat Hibike jetzt kulanterweise zurückgenommen und mir den Kaufpreis erstattet



Top


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

... hab' dem erstattenen Betrag dann gleich tlw. in eine Monster Dog umgesetzt


----------



## wissefux (9. April 2008)

ihr 2 dreggsägge  

hab mich schon so auf ein solo morgen früh gefreut  

na ja, jetzt heißt es abwarten, bis geclosed wird und dann erster sein  

ach so, glückwunsch iggi war aber auch kein kunststück heute


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ihr 2 dreggsägge
> 
> hab mich schon so auf ein solo morgen früh gefreut
> 
> ...









--bikerider-- schrieb:


> war heut ja auch soooo schwer... bei deiner perfekten vorbereitung




je sais


----------



## caroka (9. April 2008)

Oooooooch, eigentlich wollte ich dabei sein, doch da kam dann Englisch meiner Kleinen dazwischen. 
Congratulations Iggi!


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. April 2008)

die erste und die letzte k-frage dieses freds...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (9. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... war ein Kadet C City in Lindgrün mit brauner Innenausstattung :kotz:



würd ich heut einiges geben für.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> würd ich heut einiges geben für.



Wie ich den noch umgebaut habe:

Ledersportlenkrad, D&W-Sportsitze, Hifi-Anlage, etc.


----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2008)

und nen Fuchsschwanz


----------



## Arachne (9. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hibike ist heute übrigens superkulant gewesen:
> 
> Meine heizbaren Sohlen von Sidi, die ich Anfang November 2007 gekauft hatte und die nach der ersten Regenfahrt wegen des Defektes einer Sohle Ende November 20007 zum ersten Mal getauscht wurden und wo das neue Paar jetzt schon wieder nicht mehr richtig funktioniert hat (stark verkürzte Akkulaufzeit), hat Hibike jetzt kulanterweise zurückgenommen und mir den Kaufpreis erstattet



stimmt, nach 18000 Jahren Gebrauch immer noch so kulant, das ist schon was!!


----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2008)

was macht der Beckenboden


----------



## Arachne (9. April 2008)

Puh, war das lecker!!! 

@Hirsch: Der Amarone della Valpolicella von 2005 ist super samtig!!!  Ärgere mich sehr, nur eine Flasche geholt zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> stimmt, nach 18000 Jahren Gebrauch immer noch so kulant, das ist schon was!!



Korrekterweise nach 18.000 Jahren rückwirkenden Gebrauches


----------



## Arachne (9. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> was macht der Beckenboden



Wieder mal super trainiert worden!


----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2008)

Dann kann man ja sagen, "Alles frisch im Schritt" 

Ich hatte heute einen Faustino I (Rioja) von 1998 dazu gab es Bündener Spezialitäten bei der Nachbarin ohne Beckenbodentraining


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wieder mal super trainiert worden!



Erinnert mich irgendwie an die Szene im Fitness-Studio in dem Film "Der bewegte Mann"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> bei der Nachbarin ohne Beckenbodentraining



Na dann nix wie wieder 'rüber und nachholen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2008)

So ich sag' dann mal GN8 für heute


----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2008)

juup GN8

bis Morgen in alter Frische


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. April 2008)

ich geh auch mal ins bettchen.... bin ja nicht mehr der jüngste ... brauch meinen schlaf 

gn8 ihr guuuude bubbscher


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich geh auch mal ins bettchen.... bin ja nicht mehr der jüngste ... brauch meinen schlaf
> 
> gn8 ihr guuuude bubbscher


...und määdscher


----------



## wissefux (9. April 2008)

bin ja mal gespannt, wann der cut kommt und wie weit wir bis dahin >5000 sind  

jetzt erst mal heia. gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. April 2008)

n'abend


----------



## fUEL (9. April 2008)

ich dachte bei 5000 wär Schluß im Fred  und Vol 3 wäre angedacht.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. April 2008)

und gude Nacht!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2008)

Moin, moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2008)

fUEL schrieb:


> ich dachte bei 5000 wär Schluß im Fred  und Vol 3 wäre angedacht.



Darüber wurde gestern bereits gemutmaßt...



Arachne schrieb:


> Die Fredteilungseröffnungsinitiative wurde per Hand vorgenommen. Ob da nun etwas Automatisches etabliert wurde, kann ich nicht sagen. Glaube es aber nicht wirklich.





wahltho schrieb:


> Wenn ich Adm oder Sysop wäre, hätte ich mir eine Routine/Abfrage geschrieben, die einmal am Tag über die Datenbank rattert und mir die Anzahl der noch offenen Threads mit mehr als 5.000 Posts ausspuckt...
> 
> ... auf Tagesbasis wird das eine sehr begrenzte Anzahl an Threads sein...
> 
> ... mit Hilfe dieser Liste würde ich dann manuell den jeweiligen Post schliessen und einen neuen Post aufmachen





wahltho schrieb:


> ... mein Tipp ist daher, dass der Thread nicht genau bei Erreichen der 5.000 Posts geschlossen wird, aber schon relativ zeitnah danach



Let's post and see what happens


----------



## wissefux (10. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Darüber wurde gestern bereits gemutmasst...
> 
> Let's post and see what happens



wasn hier los ? ausm bett gefallen   

moin !

die admins haben noch nix gemerkt oder pennen noch. also weiter geht´s


----------



## caroka (10. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ...und määdscher



Die Admins haben vllt. auch was anderes zu tun. 

Moin moin,



Arachne schrieb:


> Wieder mal super trainiert worden!


Soso, Training..........

Ich bin schon länger wach und bin nicht aus dem Bett gefallen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> wasn hier los ? ausm bett gefallen



Nö, um 06:30 Uhr wäre die Nacht 'eh zu Ende gewesen, bin wegen des nahenden Sommers nur zur Zeit schon immer etwas früher wach 



wissefux schrieb:


> die admins haben noch nix gemerkt oder pennen noch. also weiter geht´s



... jetzt geht's gleich erstmal im bereits vorgewärmten Mezze nach FFM


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich bin schon länger wach und bin nicht aus dem Bett gefallen.



... nicht auf den Kopf gefallen zu sein, ist weitaus wichtiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (10. April 2008)

jetzt stehn so schon alle früher auf, um der/die erste im neuen fred zu sein   

der obligatorische wetterbericht : naß uff de gass, aber trocke on obbe


----------



## wissefux (10. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... jetzt geht's gleich erstmal im bereits vorgewärmten Mezze nach FFM



doppelweichei


----------



## caroka (10. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... nicht auf den Kopf gefallen zu sein, ist weitaus wichtiger


Dem gibt es nix hinzuzufügen. 



wissefux schrieb:


> jetzt stehn so schon alle früher auf, um der/die erste im neuen fred zu sein
> 
> ..........


 Ich bin durchschaut


----------



## caroka (10. April 2008)

Maggo, denk an mich.


----------



## wissefux (10. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich bin durchschaut



frauen wird man(n) nie durchschauen  



caroka schrieb:


> Maggo, denk an mich.



siehe oben ...


----------



## Maggo (10. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Maggo, denk an mich.



hab ich, sogar ohne erinnerung! ich bin ein ganz klein wenig stolz!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> doppelweichei




Yepp - Gelegentlich muss man auch den Mut zum Doppelweichei haben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Maggo, denk an mich.



Wobei?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2008)

Hmm - dieses Krustibrötchem mit Räucherlachs ist ein Gedicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und nen Fuchsschwanz



 S A U ! ! ! - der arme Fux


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2008)

Es könnte sein...


----------



## mzaskar (10. April 2008)

Guten Morgen liebste Taunusplauscherinnen und Taunusplauscher. Ich hoffe ihr hattet alle eine erholsame Nacht und schöne Träume. 
Im Gegensatz zu so manchem Frühaufsteher, bin ich doch eher müder am Morgen und kann mich nur mit Mühe aus dem Bett werfen 

Ich geh jetzt erstmal die Kaffeemaschine anwerfen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2008)

Ende Teil 2 - Fortsetzung folgt ! ! !

Hier!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. April 2008)

Kannst du das Ende nicht abwarten?


----------



## wissefux (10. April 2008)

hier geht´s weiter ...


----------



## wissefux (10. April 2008)

die 6 k wollen doch noch geschafft werden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (10. April 2008)

goil, zwei plauschfreds, mal schaun wer den letzten post schafft.


----------



## wissefux (10. April 2008)

ich bleib mal hier


----------



## Maggo (10. April 2008)

ich auch. ich hol mir mal noch nen kaffee!


----------



## wissefux (10. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich bleib mal hier



... bis zum bitteren ende


----------



## caroka (10. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wobei?


Du Neugierde, Waschweib, Uptodatler*.............  




* meine Wortkreation, wehe das benutzt einer........


----------



## wissefux (10. April 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich auch. ich hol mir mal noch nen kaffee!



und ich mir ein paar batterien ...

shice 30 sec


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4659132&postcount=10


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4659136&postcount=11


----------



## Maggo (10. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> und ich mir ein paar batterien ...
> 
> shice 30 sec



batterien leer? brauchste die zum posten??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (10. April 2008)

ich muss ja eigentlich gleich in der anstalt sein


----------



## Arachne (10. April 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich muss ja eigentlich gleich in der anstalt sein



Morsche,

ich auch...


----------



## Arachne (10. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen liebste Taunusplauscherinnen und Taunusplauscher. Ich hoffe ihr hattet alle eine erholsame Nacht und schöne Träume.
> Im Gegensatz zu so manchem Frühaufsteher, bin ich doch eher müder am Morgen und kann mich nur mit Mühe aus dem Bett werfen
> 
> Ich geh jetzt erstmal die Kaffeemaschine anwerfen



Da müssen wir Dich mal trainieren, damit das in Zukunft besser klappt!


----------



## wissefux (10. April 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> batterien leer? brauchste die zum posten??



ne, für meine helmleuchte. ist anscheinend net wasserdicht, wie ich letzten sonntag im regen/schnee/schneeregen herausgefunden habe.
danach hat sich die funzel ständig von selbst angeschaltet


----------



## Maggo (10. April 2008)

schüss.


----------



## Arachne (10. April 2008)

Endlich hat Spam-wahltho `nen eigenen Fred!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Endlich hat Spam-wahltho `nen eigenen Fred!



Du landest da auch bald


----------



## Arachne (10. April 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> schüss.



Du schaffst das!


----------



## Arachne (10. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du landest da auch bald



Erstmal frühstücken...


----------



## wissefux (10. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Erstmal frühstücken...



mahlzeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4659184&postcount=20


----------



## mzaskar (10. April 2008)

ich roller mal zum Sponsor ... hab gestern extra noch die MM DHF singleply montiert für den extra Trainingseffekt


----------



## wissefux (10. April 2008)

grad mal 3 monate lebensdauer hatte der fred


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4659202&postcount=22


----------



## caroka (10. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> S A U ! ! ! - der arme Fux


au........ 



Arachne schrieb:


> Endlich hat Spam-wahltho `nen eigenen Fred!


Das ärgert Dich doch nicht wirklich.....


----------



## Thomas (10. April 2008)

und hier gehts weiter:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=330508

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

